#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-17
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 포럼 글 관리 누가하시는거지
<MK-BB> 흠
<boyts106> 안녕요...
<boyts106> 오대시티로 이런거 가능하나요? http://blog.naver.com/ronaldo2132/40090135354
<boyts106> 오대시티로 이런거 가능하나요? http://blog.naver.com/ronaldo2132/40090135354
<boyts106> 노라죠∼
<boyts106> 필요합니다.. 오대시티로 이런거 가능하나요? http://blog.naver.com/ronaldo2132/40090135354
<bundo> 유심 비번 떄문에 그냥 usim 카드 교체 쩝
<bundo> 역시 난 장난질에 손발이 고생하는 군유 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 유심 가격은 얼마에요?
<bundo> 6000원유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 대리점 가면 비번 알수 있는데... 대리점 보다 그냥 동네 매장에서 유심 새로 끼는거로 해결했심더
<Seony> 심카드에 걸린 비번도 알아낼 수가 있군요...
<Seony> 미쿡은 심카드에 비번 걸어놓은건 못풀거든요...
<bundo> 대리점에 본인이 갈경우 가능합니다,. 신분증 지참 ...
<bundo> popeye92 님 19일 참석여부 그릅스 메일 부탁 드립니더 ^^;
<bundo> 이거 이러다가 진흥원 모임 될듯 쩝 .. OTL
<hanbin973> 음 안드로이드 커널 컴파일은 어케 하는거지 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 잘
<Seony> 아,.. 나도 이번에 구형 놋북에 우분투 좀 깔아야겠다...
<hanbin973> 엌
<hanbin973> 재밌어 보이는 패치가 많구낭
<hanbin973> 심심한데 커널 컴파일이나 해볼까 =.=
<hanbin973> 근데 그러면 계속 하게 되서 귀찮고 짜증나고 =.= 걍 안해야지 ㅋ
<bundo> 울 중2되는 둘쨰 아들 별명 바꾸었어요 한빈
<bundo> "딩굴이"에서 덕후로
<bundo> 그래서 난 덕후아빠 되었답니다.
<bundo> 덕후할머니 , 덕후엄마 덕후형 덕후아빠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 어제 TV 뒤에 RGB 등등 끼는거 무지 많타는거 알았음
<bundo> 옆에 있는게 끼는거 다인줄 알았는데 ... 뒤에 더 많터라고요
<bundo> 1년 넘게 됬는데 어제 알았어요 ㅎ
<bundo> 그래서 덕후 하고 슈렉포에버 보았답니다.
<bundo> 흐흐
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 근데 PC는 최대 해상도가 1366X768 쩝
<Seony> tv뒤에 꼽는 것들에 관심을 갖기 시작하면 hdmi니 뭐니부터 해서 돈 엄청 깨지죠.
<bundo> 삼성 만원짜리 스피커를 덕후 노트북에 끼어서
<bundo> 나름 홈시어터 구축했심더
<bundo> 덕후 할머니가 TV 돌려 달라고 하시더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 덕후 이제 TV 보며 게임해유 ... OTL
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> ㄷ... 저는 새집으로 이사갔는데 홈시어터 단자를 따로 제공해주더군요 =.=
<hanbin973> 그런데 우리집은 티비는 없고 컴터만 3대~
<hanbin973> 뷁
<popeye92> bundo, facebook 이벤트에 참가가능으로 해놓겠습니다.
<bundo> 에잉 구릅스 메일 부탁 드립니다. 간단하게..
<bundo> 참석합니다. 한줄도 좋습니더
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 구룹스가 정식입니다. 뽀빠이님은 준비위원인지라... 구굴 그룹스 메일로 해주사와유 헤헤
<popeye92> 제가 어쩌다 준비위원이...
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=74838
<han9k> 한국 떠나기전 생각으로 가구 사려다가 큰일 날 뻔했네요 -_-;
<han9k> 동서가구가 2002년에 망했다니;
<bundo> 가구는 살면서 추가 구매하는게 좋아요
<bundo> 처음 산거 버리게 됨 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> TV 큰거 사세유
<bundo> 52인치 ~~
<bundo> 아들 거실서 42인치에 스타 중 역시 덕후인 둘째아들
<han9k> 저희는 TV안봐서요 ^^;
<bundo> 우분투 쓰면 됨
<bundo> 확장모니터 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<han9k> 컴퓨터 3대 있어요.. 다 연결하고 파노라마(?) 할찌도 =_=ㅋ
<han9k> 나가야되는데 환자볼 사람이 없어서 방콕중ㅠㅠ
<han9k> 유통기간 없는 제과점 빵.. 방송 나가면서 쥐식빵 만드는 사람 걸리는 바람에
<han9k> 파리바x트에서 그 사람한테 손해배상청구하네요 -_-;
<han9k> 쥐식빵때문에 1500만원씩 7점주가.. 한 사람다굴;
<Seony> 흐... 얼마나 먹고살기 힘들면...
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> 하이
<imsu> seony 아 어제 겨우 수도 언거 풀린듯 해요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> seony 아침에 씻지도 못하고 나왔어요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 며칠 동안 얼었는데?
<bundo> 씻으나 안씻으나 똑 같은 사람이 멀 그리 새삼스레...
<bundo> 상암와서 씻으셔 ... 화장실에 다 있음
<imsu> seony 이틀동안 얼어서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> 크크 역시 옥탑방 ..
<imsu> bundo, 제가 좀 귀티가 없긴 하지만 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 흐... 그렇구나.. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 퀴티 없는게 아니고 노숙 티가 있음
<imsu> 어제 그래서 하루종일 보일러 빵빵하니 돌렸는데도 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 학원가서 씻으면 되잖아
<imsu> 학원에 쩝;;
<imsu> 도구가 없어서요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 춥다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Chernobyl_out> 여기도요..
<imsu> Chernobyl_out, 집에가서 따뜻한 전기장판에 눕고 싶은 생각만 드네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Chernobyl_out> 흠
<Chernobyl_out> 저는 어제 아이폰이랑 전기장판에서 잤다가
<Chernobyl_out> 일어나니 아이폰 온도 경고뜨더군요
<Chernobyl_out> "너무 높아!" 라고
<Seony> 아... 난 오늘 좀 더운데 그러고보니 오늘 왜이리 덥지...
<Seony> 외출합니다.
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 아이폰 온도경고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> 더 높으면 자동으로 꺼지나요? ^^;
<bundo> Berne 뜻이 머죠
<bundo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries%27_copyright_length#Table 요기서 북한
<bundo> 스위스 베른인가 쩝
<han9k> 네 스위스 베른 협약에 의했다는 것이죠
<han9k> Article 7
<han9k> (1) The term of protection granted by this Convention shall be the life of the author and fifty years after his death.
<han9k> 저자의 명이 살아 있는 동안 그리고 죽어서도 50년간 지속
<kbundo> 우아
<kbundo> 42인치
<han9k> ?
<kbundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> ..;
<kbundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1295247832.png
<han9k> 꽁끼가 왜 절루 꼈어요? -_-;
<kbundo> xchat 는 거실 TV 에서 보는 중입니다.
<kbundo> 근시 대비책 마련중
<han9k> 네..;
<han9k> 원시잖아요 분도님;
<kbundo> 아 원시구나 ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 원 + 근시 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ..;
<kbundo> 베른협약이 50년인건가요 ?
<han9k> http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Convention_for_the_Protection_of_Literary_and_Artistic_Works/Articles_1_to_21
<han9k> 여기 읽어보시면 자세히 나와요
<han9k> Article 7 보세요. 첫번째 나옵니다.
<han9k> 저는 그럼 팥쥐 엄나 피해서 책방으로 갑니다 =_=
<han9k> 엄나->엄마;
<kbundo> 크크
<kbundo> 난 올만에 집에 혼자임
<kbundo> 우아 조용하고 조오타 ^^;
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> kbundo, 집에서 뭐하십니까? ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> TV 보는 중
<kbundo> TV = 우분투 연결
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 역시 오타쿠 기질이 조금........큭큭
<kbundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<kbundo> 난 덕후아빠임
<kbundo> 둘째가 덕수
<kbundo> 둘째가 덕후
<kbundo> 근애는 덕후형
<kbundo> 큰
<imsu> 쩝
<imsu> 강덕수?
<imsu> 강덕후?
<imsu> 이히히
<kbundo> 딩굴이는 초딩 같아서 덕후로 별명 바꾸었답니다.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<kbundo> 이제 중2 니깐
<kbundo> 중이 = 스님
<kbundo> 어제 발견한건데 지금 덕후 없을때 TV 잠깐 이용중입니다.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 스님 ㅋㅋㅋ
<kbundo> 아 또 심심 하당
<kbundo> 쩝
<han9k> 팥쥐 엄마 수면중.. 깨기전에 후다닥 책방으로 갑니다 =_=
<JunSeok> 으흠~
<bundo> JunSeok IP 보니 상암동이고  준석님 이시군요 ^^;
<bundo> Address            : Sangam-dong, Mapo-gu, Seoul
<JunSeok> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> KT 에서 수요일 모임에 5명 참가 하겠다는데요 음
<bundo> OpenStack.org 의 한국 커뮤니티를 만들고자...
<bundo> KT 가  클라우드 관심많은가 음...
<bundo> 일단 한명은 내가 추가했고 한명은 초대장 보내주었고...
<bundo> 티멕스 이젠 OS 한다는 소리는 없네요 ㅎㅎ http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20110117172845&type=xml
<JunSeok> 티멕스코어 삼성SDS가 인수했죠
<suapapa> 눈누난나 진저브래드로 갈아탔는데 더 좋아진 점이 없어서 자랑할 게 없당..
<JunSeok> OS 접었어요
<JunSeok> 수아파파님
<JunSeok> 오랫만입니다 ㅎㅎ
<JunSeok> 작년 6월에 봤으니..;;;
<suapapa> 안녕하세요~ 누구신지 모르겠어요 ^^
<JunSeok> 전 OSSCP 박책임입니다 ㅋ
<JunSeok> 공개SW 역량프라자라고...-_-
<suapapa> 아! 안녕하세요. 세미나 할거 있으면 부르신다고 하셨는데 왜 안불러 주세요. :)
<JunSeok> ㅎㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 벌써 이렇게 되었네요. 작년 8월에 둘째 낳고 정신없이 지내고 있습니다. 집에 징징이가 둘이라니 T-T
<bundo> suapapa  http://www.olccenter.or.kr/   ^^;
<JunSeok> 허억 둘째..
<JunSeok> 늦었지만 ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<bundo> 사이트 한번 흘터  보고 나중 만나면 더 이야기 해봅시더 ^^;
<bundo> 파폭서 보면 좀 않좋습니더 쩝
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1295255595.png
<bundo> 리눅스 관련 강좌를 제일 원하거든요 !!
<bundo> 에고 주부 본업으로 돌아가 저녁 반찬 만들어야지
<bundo> 나중 또 봐요 ^^ ...
<twinsenx> suapapa: 소시 화면 감사합니다. 혹시... '좋은걸' 들으실때 가사가 "나는요 파파가아아 좋은거어어얼 어쩍해~" 로 들리시지 않는지?
<suapapa> 그러면 파파이스 CM 같겠네요
<twinsenx> :) 암튼 인기만빵입니다. IU 배경화면 찾는데 죄다 오른쪽 클릭 금지군요 ㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 삼성이 핸드폰 모델로 IU를 발탁했다고 하니. 좋은 소식이 이어지길 저도 기대 합니다 :)
<twinsenx> 연아님과 아이유님의 세대교체군요 :) 유튜브 3단콤보 맞고 퇴근하옵니다 (__)
<fudoyusei> hi
<bundo> low
<bundo> swing !!!
<fudoyusei> ??
<fudoyusei> 계셨군요 ^^
<bundo> 닉말에요 fudoyusei  어찌 읽어야 하나유 ?
<bundo> 푸도유세 ?
<bundo> 푸도요세 ?
<bundo> 흐흐
<fudoyusei> bundo 후도 유세이 입니다
<bundo> 일본 애니 네임인가요 ?
<fudoyusei> 네
<bundo> 아하 포럼 그 아바타군요
<fudoyusei> ^^
<fudoyusei> 제가 워낙 그것을 좋아해서요
<bundo> ^^ 그거 팽이 던가 자동차던가 그 애니인거 같은디
<bundo> 아닌가
<fudoyusei> 팽이는 탑블레이드 입니다
<fudoyusei> 제가 걸어둔 아바타는
<bundo> 키키
<fudoyusei> 유희왕 5D's 입니다
<bundo> 아하 카드
<fudoyusei> ^^;;
<fudoyusei> 제가 하도 그게 취미라서요
<bundo> 저도 한때 카드가 취미였습니다.
<bundo> 포카 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 에휴 이방 로고 남으니깐 이런말 고만 해야징
<fudoyusei> 커억 구글에서 검색하면 뜨더군요
<fudoyusei> 오늘 주분투 깔았습니다 +_+
<fudoyusei> 너무 행복합니다
<bundo> 주부가 사용한다는 그 주분투 ?
<fudoyusei> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<fudoyusei> 네
<bundo> 명박 물러나면 주분투 유저 늘어날것입니다. ㅎㅎ
<fudoyusei> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<fudoyusei> ^^
<bundo> 그전에는 쥐나오는건 다 활성 못되유
<fudoyusei> 흠 그렇군요
<fudoyusei> 우분투 쿠분투 주분투 루분투
<fudoyusei> 다 같은 우분투 ^^
<suapapa> bundo, 우잉 OLCC 리눅스에서 못 보네요?
<jasonjang> 예. suapapa 개선하겠다더군요
<suapapa> 아~ 아쉬워~라
<fudoyusei> 흠
<fudoyusei> 주분투 정말 흥미롭군요
<fudoyusei> jasonjang 달랑달랑
<jasonjang> 방학중여요?
<fudoyusei> 네
<fudoyusei> ^^
<jasonjang> 좋겠수~ 흐흐흐
<Lyuso> 안녕하세요. =(
<fudoyusei> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 오랫만~
<fudoyusei> 커억
<fudoyusei> 흠;;
<Lyuso> 재송님 오랜만이에요. =|
<fudoyusei> 날씨가 춥네요
<fudoyusei> 여긴 신촌
<fudoyusei> 아 ㅠㅠ
<Lyuso> 여긴 대구광역시 서구 평리2동입니다. 현제 실내기온은 섭씨 영상 05 도 이고
<Lyuso> 실외기온은 AWS 고장이라 안나옵니다.
<fudoyusei> 흠 여기는 민토 기온이 커억
<Lyuso> 서버 온도는 섭씨 23도 라고 나오네요. 이런날에는 이불속에 가만히 있고싶은.......
<fudoyusei> 여기 서울은 -9
<fudoyusei> 예전에 마이너스 몇 도 하다가 사차원 취급 받았죠
<Lyuso> 실내기온이 영하군요........ㄷㄷㄷ
<fudoyusei> 아뇨 밖의 기온이
<Lyuso> 그런데 다들 정확한 수치 언급에 대해 이상한 시선으로 많이 보더라구요.
<fudoyusei> 흐음;;
<fudoyusei> 그러게요
<Lyuso> [그럴 의도가 아니였다][해석이 잘못된 건 아닌가] 란 반응?
<Lyuso> 가령 S모 님하고 대화하는데 여기 홍대는 엄청 추워서 밖에 몇도에요 해서 제가
<Lyuso> 그러게요 대구도 영하 몇도 나오네요 라고하면
<fudoyusei> 흐음..
<Lyuso> ..........(서먹) 해 지곤 합니다.
<fudoyusei> 그렇군요
<fudoyusei> 오류도 있고 하지요
<Lyuso> 갑자기 주어지는 static 데이터는 사람으로 하여금 당황스럽게 하는 가봐요.
<fudoyusei> 흔
<fudoyusei> 흐미
<fudoyusei> 다이나믹이면 달라지겠죠?
<Lyuso> 보다는 추상 데이터가 가장 적합할 것 같다는 생각입니다.
<Lyuso> 가령 오늘은 물이 얼어버릴 정도로 날이 쌀쌀해요 라던지요. =)
<fudoyusei> 민토에서 혼자 주분투 깔린 넷북 들고 구경중
<shriekout> ie6~ ie6~
<shriekout> 코분투 10.10 다운로드중... 랄랄라~
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<han9k> 만두 먹고 냉면 먹고 칼국수 먹고... 지금 커피집 와서 커피 사오라고하고 있습니다..
<Lyuso> .......;;; 네 안녕하세요
<fudoyusei> jasonjang 주분투 세계는 쥐 마크 빼고 우분투랑 비슷하군요
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<fudoyusei> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> =_)
<fudoyusei> 민토 라면 등장 ㅋㅋㅋ
<fudoyusei> ^^
<fudoyusei> 여기는 자주 끊기는 군요
<saudiksa> hi
<fudoyusei> hi
<fudoyusei> hmm
<Seony> 음... 전 잘 안끊기는데요...
<fudoyusei> 여기 신촌은 좀 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 집으로..
<devunt> apt-get clean을 했더니
<devunt> 4.6GiB 용량이 확보됬당 :P
<devunt> 얼마나 쌓였던거지
<han9k> o.O apt-get clean 하면 다운로드 또는 저장되어있지만 설치안된 것을 지우나요?
<devunt> han9k: 아뇨
<devunt> /var/dpkg 에 있는
<devunt> 패키지 캐시 파일들 지우는거에요
<devunt> apt-get install 로 받아왔던 .deb 파일들이요
<bundo> "han9k" 를  핸폰서 영어 치기 귀찮아 "한구케이" 로 폰에 등록한다
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 정치적 글타래 또 나왔내요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 별거도 아닌데 음
<bundo> han9k 저도 이 글타래에 발언 해볼까요 ?
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=15064
<han9k> 忍 세번 쓰시고 해보세요 =_=
<bundo> 음
<han9k> devunt > 그렇군요. 감사합니다.
<devunt> 넵 :P
<han9k> 새로나온 책 읽어봤는데요..
<han9k> 윈도 서버에 vm 돌리는데 거기에 우분투 설치하고서는
<bundo> 그럼 여기에 도배 하고 말께유 헤헤
<bundo> [quote="atto"](이미지링크가 깨져서 다시 링크합니다)
<bundo> [/quote] 이미지 링크가 또 깨질수도 있다는 걱정에 본 포럼이 영구히 같이 가지고자 파일로 업로드 합니다.
<bundo> 제가 올해 활동하며 우분투 이야기 할 때 인용하고자 합니다.  ;)
<bundo> 제가 전에도 이야기 했듯이 본포럼은 정치적 지향은 없습니다.
<bundo> 그러나 본인의 정치적 성향은 있습니다.
<bundo> 제 정치적 성향은 "미래에 대한 희망과 도전"입니다.
<han9k> 컴피즈 그래픽 느리다면서, vm문제던지 우분투 문제라고 그러셔서 약간 놀랐네요 -_-;
<han9k> vm에서 돌리시면서..;
<bundo> 내가 저글 올리면 정치적이라고 앞에 말한 이들 곤란할까 하여 관두겠습니다.
<bundo> 역시 조용히 있어야징 랄랄라 ~~ ♬\
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 자신이 무언가 주장하다 다구도 당해봐야 크는거죠 ^^;
<bundo> 제가 생각 비슷하다고 편들지 않아도 될듯합니다. 신념이 있다면 ...
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 이지매는 사이코를 만들지만 신념에의한 주장에 다구는 뻔뻔한 리더를 만듭니다.
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> shriekout 코분투 10.10 안착 ?
<shriekout> i can't write english
<shriekout> i am installing...
<bundo> 오 그럼 한국어 하세유
<shriekout> ;;;
<bundo> 저도 영어 못쳐유
<shriekout> i can't write korean ;;;
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> get out !
<shriekout> i drinked soju...
<shriekout> now... cobuntu 10.10 installing... :)
<bundo> i drinked too, soju...  two byoung!!!
<shriekout> ya~
<bundo> 엄니 보고 싶으셨던거 보여 드리는중 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 전에 찍은 영상 & 다큐 등
<bundo> 거실가서 변사 노릇해드려야징 ... ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> :D
<han9k> two byoung? -> two bottle =_=a
<kkb110> bottles
<han9k> correct
<shriekout> lol
<shriekout> ..
<shriekout> bundo: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)/dists/maverick/main/i18n/Translation-en.bz2   Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)/dists/maverick/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2
<han9k> =_=?
<han9k> cd 잘못 구우셨어요?
<shriekout> sorry...
<han9k> did you burn CD that has problem?
<han9k> iso.. check5sum mismatch..
<shriekout> no...
<shriekout> midibuntu... incorret...
<shriekout> midibuntu in cobuntu repositry is incorrect
<han9k> oh..
<han9k> i had that problem..
<han9k> use different repository
<han9k> change main server
<shriekout> han9k: thanks :)
<han9k> KAIST, daum, US Main..
<han9k> anything that works
<shriekout> :)
<shriekout> reboot
<ripple> 1715만 가구* 컴퓨터보유율 81.8% 에다가 리눅스데스크탑예상점유율 * 0.9% = 약12만대... =_= 뭔가 체감지수랑 안 맞는듯... 추산을 잘못한걸까여? http://bit.ly/gN6CYD
<kkb110> 0.9%나 되요?????????/
<han9k> 많네요?
<han9k> 경축~?
<kkb110> 제생각엔. 0.9%가 맞다고 해도
<shriekout> 아뇨 실팹니다...
<kkb110> 가정용이 아닌... 회사에 깔린거 그런거 비율 많을듯
<shriekout> 계속 removing libpam-runtime 에서 멈춰버리네요 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> 저런;
<han9k> 근데 한글을 사용되네요
<shriekout> 지금 윈도 xp에요 ::)
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<kbundo> 나도 여긴 Xp
<bundo> 흐
<han9k> 왠일이에요 -_-
<kbundo> 거실에 영상 보내 주는중 쩝
<kbundo> [데스크톱 스크린샷] http://barosl.com/pub/desktop/desktop-1295277145.jpg.html
<kbundo> 제 XP 는 처음 보실꺼임 ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 단순하죠 ^^;
<han9k> xchat 말고는 없네요 트레이 아이콘 ㅎㅎ;
<kbundo> ^^
<kbundo> 엑스피도 단축키나 파일로 어플 불러오는 스타일이라 바탕이 단순합니다.
<kbundo> 요즘은 잘 못쓰죠 까먹어서
<ndsin> 오늘 분도님이 달아놓은 글 보고 회사 신입 우분투 한글 설정 도와줬습니다
<ndsin> 감사합니다
<han9k> 축하합니다~ 사용자 한명 늘었꾼요^^
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ; 사용자라기보단 서버 설정하고 있었느데 우분투 처음 써보고
<ndsin> 참 편하고 좋다고 하더군요
<shriekout> kbundo: http://vc.cckorea.org/boards/32/posts/9372?page=2 :)
<ripple> 피씨월드 기사가 초큼 자극적?이길래 http://bit.ly/acZN7P 이랑 http://bit.ly/bvfXC2 보구 있었습니당. 댓글을 "바로봤어 그렇긴그렇지"랑 "그럼에도 불구하고" 이렇게 두 갈래로 혼자생각해보구 있어욤
<ripple> 팩트야 어떻든 간에 일본IBM은 2004년경에 리눅스 데탑을 일본국내 3%라고 본적두 있었군요 http://macintosh.egloos.com/672795
<ripple> 글고보니 포럼에 abron님 글도 새삼 기억이 나는군요. 다시 함 일독하러=3=3=3
<blueruin> ripple님 좋은 글 저도 잘 봤어요. 저도 이런 저런 생각이 많이 들게 하는 글들인요.
<bundo> 에고 다른 일좀 처리하느라 ㅎㅎ
<ripple> bundo: 영상 프리젠테이션은 LCD TV에서 하신거에여?
<bundo> ^^;
<han9k> 죄송합니다. 집 식구들 다들 자서요.
<bundo> 쩝
<han9k> 전화 받기가 곤란해요 -_-;
<han9k> 분위기가 안좋아요
<bundo> 번역 조금 알바로 하실래유
<han9k> 분량이 얼마나 되요?
<bundo> 페이는 최고로 해주라고 했어요
<han9k> 하하..
<bundo> 100페이지인데 그림이 많데요
<han9k> 일단 내용보고 선택할께요
<bundo> 어 대충 2일 꺼리래요
<bundo> 오케이
<bundo> 전화 번호 갈쳐 줄테니 내일 전화 하라고 할꼐요
<han9k> 페이보다는 제가 번역할수 있는 영역인지 봐야죠 =_=
<han9k> 네
<bundo>  네..
<bundo> 파일 받아 보고 하세요
<han9k> 네네~
<bundo> 아 그리고 울나라 페이지당 육천원 입니다.
<bundo> 그래도 값 잘쳐주는게 육천원 참고 바랍니다.
<bundo> 6,000X 100 = ???
<bundo> 그림이많타고 하는데 음
<bundo> GNUKOREA 종민씨 부탁입니다.
<bundo> 내일 전화 하라고 했습니다
<han9k> 네
<bundo> ^^; ㅇ;상
<bundo> ^^; 이상 끝 오버
<han9k> 오버 엔 아웃~
<bundo> 릴리 릴리 나와라 오버
<han9k> 라디오 침묵 -_-;
<bundo> 아 리 이군요 ripple !!!
<bundo> flvmf
<blueruin> 똑똑, 쌩뚱맞은 질문하나 드릴께요. 이 글 이후 제가 다시 들어오는게 채널에 재입장으로 보여지는지 그냥 아무이벤트도 없는지좀 확인부탁드릴께요
<bundo> blueruin
<blueruin> 짠! 재입장인가요?
<han9k> 없어요
<han9k> 나갈때 들어올때 아무 메세지도 안떠요.
<bundo> blueruin  http://log.bundo.biz 확인 해봇힙시요
<bundo> 확인 해보십시유 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 그냥 blueruin has left/joined #채널명 뿐..
<ripple> blueruin: ^^ 저는 "그럼에도 불구하고..." 로 가닥잡습니다. IT평론가 예측대로만 되는건 아닌듯해요. 안무너질것같던 맥+쿼크가 세월이 걸려서그렇지 다른dtp솔루션에 점유율 내준걸 기억하고 싶습니당ㅎ
<bundo> 00:45:45-!- blueruin [~blueruin@115.140.7.5] has left #ubuntu-ko []
<bundo> 00:45:52-!- blueruin [~blueruin@115.140.7.5] has joined #ubuntu-ko
<blueruin> 아 넵, 세션을 못잡고있네요.
<han9k> 저한테는 ip안뜨던데;
<bundo> 컴 후지면  안보입니더
<blueruin> ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 하하.. quit 또는 ping time-out할때는 뜨더군요 ^^;
<blueruin> ripple: 저도 아직 "실패" 라고 단정하기에는 가능성이 많다고 생각하는 쪽이에요.
<bundo> 그게요 소리없이 로그인 법은 따로있습니다
<shriekout> i am reinstalling ubuntu 10.04
<shriekout> T.T
<han9k> good luck
<shriekout> han9k: thanks :)
<bundo> shriekout Get Out !!!
<han9k> 코분투 싫으신가봐요? 우분투를 설치하시다니..
<shriekout> T.T
<han9k> 쫓아내신다 -_-
<bundo> 보통요 여기서 영어 치면요 핸폰 인증 해달라고 조릅니다
<han9k> 네?
<han9k> 우분투 설치하는데 왜 핸폰 인증을 해요? ^^;
<bundo> shriekout 은 지금 영어치니깐 좀있다 핸폰  인증 어쩌구 요구 할꺼임
<han9k> 아.. 포럼에 글 여러개 쓰면 한글로 뭐 물어봤으면 좋겠어요. 외국인 광고가 너무 많아요. 매일 테러
<shriekout> ;;;
<han9k> do you understand?
<han9k> i thought you can't read Korean
<shriekout> no..
<han9k> good =_=
<shriekout> i can read :)
<han9k> oh..;
<han9k> 그럼 예스라고하셔야죠;
<ripple> 외쿡 초중고딩이 한쿡 무료 mmorpg 게임 가입하고파서 ko붙은 이 채널에 와서 kssn(주민등록번호) 대여나 폰인증 대리를 부탁하는경우가 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> <- i'm konglish guy! =33
<han9k> 네 얼마전에도 봤어요
<han9k> 동남아 초딩도 있고, 미국 초딩도 있고...;
<han9k> 절대 주번 안알려줘도되니 가입만하고 로그인 아이디랑 암호 내놓라고 하기도하구요 -_-
<ripple> shriekout님이 김프 고수 메지구름이시든가? 아... 갈수록 기억력감퇴;;
<han9k> 맞죠
<shriekout> no...
<shriekout> hu junb
<shriekout> hu jub?
<shriekout> ;;;
<shriekout> disv, beroberos <- execllent gimp user!
<shriekout> i'm success!
<shriekout> reboot!
<ripple> 무슨 말씀을... 저는 tuxpaint도 잘 쓸줄 모릅니다 ㅠ.ㅠ 딸래미가 차라리 나음..
<han9k> 오~ 김프 잘하시나봐요? 따님..
<han9k> ㅎ저는 포럼에 설명하다가 한국어 실력이 부족하면 스샷 찍어서 올려요.. 그런데 편집이 필요해서 김프 쓰기 시작했네요;
<bundo> 겨울엔 녹북 딱 좋은데요 손난로로 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 허벅지 위도 따뜻합니다~
<bundo> 오 ~~
<bundo> 나도 내려놓아야징 흐흐
<ripple> 아뇨.. 딸래미가 7살인데 어찌 김프를;; 턱스페인트에서 담벼락 낙서하는 수준이죠;;
<han9k> ^^;
<han9k> 하지만 노트북처럼 뜨거워지는 기기는 불임의 원인이된대요 -_-
<bundo> 29에 정관 수술했심 ^^
<han9k> ...
<bundo> 예비군 당해년 면제임
<han9k> 그런것도 있어요?
<bundo> 네 90년대 초
<gonyange> 안녕하세요...^^
<han9k> 어서오세요~
<bundo> 반갑습니다 gonyange ^^;
<han9k> 곤양이님이신가요? ^^
<gonyange> 네...ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 한참 어떻게 읽을까 고민했습니다..;
<gonyange> ㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 1시되니 포럼은 조용해졌네요..
<han9k> 5시간 후면 분도님 심심할까봐 친구들이 들이닥칠텐데..
<bundo> 무슨 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 광고알바요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo>  sudo /etc/iit.d/apache2 stop
<bundo> 흐흐
<han9k> n빠지지 않았나요?
<bundo> 헉 세밀하시긴 ㅎㅎ
<ripple> 영어 광고글은 사람알바인가요? 봇이 아니면 캡챠로도 못 막는거죠?
<bundo> 포럼 광고 봇땜시 메일 알림이 있어 고민 입니다.,
<bundo> 광고 봇이 더 많습니다.
<han9k> 저런..
<ripple> 아.. 글쿤요
<bundo> 매지 없어서 하는 이야기인데유
<han9k> 요즘 아바타까지 등록해서 위장하는 치밀함까지 보여요 =_=
<bundo> 김프요 회원 65%이상이 봇이에요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 제가 디비 분석 해보았심더
<bundo> 그래서 우리도 더 유능하게 막을 친구들 필요합니다.
<ripple> 몇달전에 freenode에 캡챠 도입됬을때 첨엔 뭥미? 했었는데 봇생각하니 캡차가 필요하겠더군요.
<bundo> 봇이 글쓰는거 참 싫어 하거든요
<bundo> 광고 스펨을 irc 에 뿌리고 튀는거 때문애 도입했다더군요 쩝
<han9k> 중국 봇은 글씨 다 읽고 쓴다던데요 -_-;
<bundo> 봇도 진화 합니다
<bundo> 흐
<han9k> 한국인도 한명 있떤데요.. 인터넷 하드 광고;
<bundo> 오픈소스 발전하듯 봇도 발전을 한다는 거죠
<han9k> 그 주소 띄우지 못하게 필터하는 것은 어떨까요? -_-;
<bundo> 어떤 >
<bundo> 어떤 ?
<han9k> 웹하드 있잖아요. 윈도용.. 돈 내면 3.3MB/1원 받을 수 있는 것이요
<han9k> 요즘 더 싼것 같지만요..
<bundo> 아 금칙어 ?
<han9k> 아.. 네.
<han9k> 자주 찾아오는 봇의 광고 사이트를 금칙어에 추가한다거나.. 그런거요
<bundo> s네 그럼 금칙어로 han9k , 강분도 , 변태 .. 부터 걸어 볼께유
<han9k> 네~
<bundo> ^^;
<ripple> ㅋㅋ 그러면 저두 금칙; ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 금칙어 아직없어요
<bundo> 그런거 한다는게 내 자존심이 좀
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 진짜 웹 마인드 & 실력 있는 참여자 필요합니더
<han9k> 웹 마인드는 뭔가요 =_=
<bundo> 오픈 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 열어 놓데 깃ㄹ로 막으라는거죠
<bundo> 열어 놓데 기술로 막으라는 거죠
<han9k> 영어 20단어이상 연속으로 들어간 댓글이나 글 막으면 좋을 것 같은데요..
<han9k> 명령어는 예외로하고..
<han9k> 한글 안되서 그러시는 분 계실테니, 한국인만 대답할 수있는 질문을 한다던가..
<han9k> 애국가 3절 시작 후 9번째 단어는? <- ㅋㅋ;
<bundo> han9k 님 떠돌이님 앞으로 자주온다니깐 같이 고민 해보세유
<shriekout> 냐아~ 성공~ :)
<bundo> 저는 열중 셔 할께유
<han9k> 축하합니다.
<shriekout> 감사합니다. :)
<bundo> shriekout 헉  칭찬하니깐 역시 바로 잘 되누만요
<han9k> 근데 무슨 문제가 있었던 것인가요?
<shriekout> 우분투, 코분투 둘다 10.10에서는 설치가 안됩니다.
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 헉?
<bundo> 없을때 내가 무지 칭찬했어요
<shriekout> 아~ 귀가 간지러웠는데..  그럼 어디서 욕한거지.. =ㅅ=?
<bundo> !  @,.v
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 김프 회원 65%가 특별 회원이라고 자랑하셨어요;
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 우분투 회원과 김프 회원이 많이 겹쳐요 :)
<bundo> 봇 ?
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 그렇대잖아요 ㅎㅎ;
<shriekout> ~(-ㅅ-)~
<bundo> 매지님은 올해 머리깍든 말든 쳐박혀서 김프메뉴얼 쓰는 거임
<fudoyusei> .........
<han9k> 책쓰시나요?
<bundo> 라면값은 강분도가 뽀려옴
<shriekout> bundo, 아까 링크 보셨나요?
<shriekout> 제가 건 링크...
<bundo> 일주일에 한번 밥가능
<bundo> 어떤거유 ?
<shriekout> http://vc.cckorea.org/boards/32/posts/9372
<bundo> 으 깁밥 모잘라 어흑
<han9k> 이밤에 왠김밥이에요?
<bundo> 모질라 도 한명오시는데  김밥 모질라
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 수요일 저녁 김밥임 ,.ㅜ\
<han9k> 내일요?
<shriekout> 전 일단 자야겠습니다.
<han9k> 쉬세요~
<han9k> 또 피자나오는건 아니죠? =_=
<bundo> han9k 우리는 우동 미리 먹자고요 쩝
<shriekout> 모두 밤 새시고... 오늘 아침부터 꼬박 꼬박 조시길... =33
<han9k> 네;
<bundo> 사람 많이 올듯 쩝
<han9k> 요즘 춥다고 냉면 안해서 냉면 먹고파요 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> (오늘 저녁에 먹었지만..)
<bundo> 소는 누가 키우고 김밥은 모질라고
<bundo> 쩝 어흑
<bundo> 다 온다네 흐흐
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<han9k> 30명 넘어요?
<bundo> CC 쪽 사람들 온다는데 환영입니다,
<han9k> CC가 어디죠?
<bundo> 단 서로 충족할 모임이 될지 두렵슴
<bundo> http://vc.cckorea.org/boards/32/posts/9372
<han9k> 정부 관계자 다굴 안하면 다행이죠;
<bundo> CC 모르삼 커스텀 어쩌구
<han9k> custome c... hocolate? :D
<bundo> 네 헤헤
<bundo> 고대 김교수님 뵐때  같이 만났습니다.
<gonyange> 흐 네트워크가 끊겨서 다시 들어왔어여
<ripple> CC? Copy Cat?
<bundo> 아뇨 커스텀
<han9k> 허쉬 공장에 케익만한 초콜렛에 애인 이름 적어서 생일 선물로 보내달라고 했더니.. 너무 커서 1년반동안 먹었다는군요 =_=
<bundo> 리에이티브 커먼즈 코리아
<bundo> 크
<ripple> CC가 Creative Commons였군요 ㅎ
<gonyange> cc korea
<gonyange> g
<han9k> 아하
<gonyange> g
<gonyange> ^^
<bundo> http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.0/kr/
<han9k> 유저가 많은가봐요?
<gonyange> 고대 김교수님이면 김수창 교수님?
<bundo> 아 그냥 우리 친한사람 모여 대충떠들고 술마시려고 한건디
<bundo> 엿됬심
<han9k> 하하
<bundo> 네 김기창교수님요
<han9k> 여성 유저분도 많이 보이네요? (최근 사진)
<bundo> 제 코분투 무지 좋아 하십니더 김교수님 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<ripple> 예 그저께 둘러봤어요 사이트. 6가지라지만 첨보는 저에겐 헷갈려서 그냥.. "copyleft에 가장 가까운건 CC-BY-SA   ShareAlike다" 고것만 기억하기루 ㅎ
<bundo> CCK 사무국장 아줌마심 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 근데 뭐좀 보려고하면 로그인 창 =_=
<gonyange> ㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 너무 CC(close community)함 =_=
<bundo> 온다니깐 바로 씹자고요
<bundo> 전 로그인 진짜 안습 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 간단하고 좋은데요 ㅋ;
<gonyange> 사무국장 이면 어슬렁님을 말하는건가..흐
<bundo> 닉은 모르겠고요 그냥 명함 받았심더
<gonyange> 아하 그렇군요
<bundo> 암튼 그냥 친한 사람 모여 술이나하는 모임인데
<bundo> 무지 다 온다고 함
<bundo> 으아 깁밥  모질라 되는데 쩝
<han9k> 2시간 참고 술하세요 ㅋㅋ;
<gonyange> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 한가지는 요 han9k 님
<han9k> 한사람당 김밥 2줄 먹으니까.. 대략 80줄 준비하면 남진 않겠네요
<han9k> 네?
<bundo> 끝나고  시간 되는 사람 2차장소 바꾸어야 합니다,
<bundo> 준석님 한테 ㅂ탁해야징
<bundo> 제가 생각한 굽네 치킨요
<gonyange> 무슨 행사 하시나봐여?
<bundo> 12명 풀입니다
<han9k> 10시반이면 돌아가야되요.. 안그러면 차가 없어져요 12시에(신데렐라?)
<gonyange> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 제가 혹시 수요일에 위 사항 이야기 해주십시요
<bundo> 또 까먹음 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<han9k> 2차 장소 굽네 치킨으로요?
<bundo> 2차 장소 변경
<han9k> 1차가 거긴줄 알았네요;
<bundo> 2차 장소 굽네 치킨 안됨
<han9k> 아..
<bundo> 거기 풀이 12명 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 장소 변경 필요
<han9k> 굽네 치킨은 그럼 1차도 안되요?
<bundo> 준석님 또는 내가 할테니 혹시 내가 까먹으면 말해주세유
<han9k> 1차가 더 많을텐데요..;
<bundo> 네 장소 좁아요
<han9k> 네;
<gonyange> 움
<han9k> 스케줄에 알림 내역 핸폰으로 문자 보내주면 분도님 잘쓰실텐데.. (맛폰용 앱?)
<bundo> 암튼 길건너 굽내 치킨은 풀이 12명 ~15명인지라
<bundo> 끈나고 함깨할이들 장소 변경 필요해요
<bundo> 쩝
<han9k> 미리 얘기해서 자리 못 붙여요?
<han9k> 아니면 정원이 12명인가요? =_=;
<bundo> 장소 좁아요
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 네 정원 좁음
<bundo> 그냥  7층 툰트라에서 새우깡에 깡소주 ?
<han9k> 그럼 굽네치킨 배달해서 R&D센터에서 하는것은 안되겠죠?
<bundo> 어 @,.@
<bundo> 내일통화해볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 굿
<bundo> 그럼 다안가는데
<bundo> 쩝
<han9k> 보내고 싶은 분 계세요? =_=;;
<bundo> 전부 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 난혼자가 좋음 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 술마시고 치킨 먹다보면 친해지고 좋은 얘기도 오갈 수있을텐데요 ^^;;
<gonyange> gg
<gonyange> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 에고 han9k  잘시간 아니슈 ?
<bundo> 네 내일 고민해볼께요
<han9k> 네 쉬세요
<bundo> 고민 말고 전화등등 마련 해보죠
<han9k> 1차 가실분 여쭈어보고나서, 손들면 인원만큼 배달시키면되죠;
<han9k> 가시는분 안잡고, 안가시는분 남고..
<bundo> 흠
<bundo> 그런거는 제가 무지 노하우 커요
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 전 가톨릭서 그런거 했심
<bundo> ^^;
<han9k> 얼마나 효과적인지 보겠습니다 ^^;
<gonyange> 으 발시려라
<han9k> 저런;
<han9k> 그럼 내일 고민하고 내일 다시올께요 (irc에)
<bundo> 굿나잇
<han9k> 쉬세요~
<bundo> 내일 참
<bundo> 쉽게 결정하지 말고
<bundo> 페이지당 내가 조언 줄께요
<bundo> ^^;
<han9k> 하하
<bundo> 굿나잇
<han9k> 네~
<bundo> gonyange 님은 어디세유 ?
<gonyange> 영등포요
<gonyange> ^^
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 놀러 오세요
<gonyange> 방금 글봤어여
<gonyange> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 저는 그옆입니다
<bundo> 마포 상암
<gonyange> 아하
<gonyange> 집이 추워서 오그리고 있어여
<bundo> ㅊ추울땐 먼가 드시면 좋습니더
<gonyange> ㅎㅎㅎ
<gonyange> 폰에 우분투 깔기 도전해볼려고하는데
<gonyange> 잘될지 모르겠네요
<gonyange> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 폰이 머에유 ?
<gonyange> 넥서스원이여
<bundo> 기종이 ?
<bundo> 아하
<gonyange> ^^
<bundo> 그런거 깔기보다 오픈소스 교육오시면 안드로이드 단말기 드립니다
<bundo> 그게 더  머하기 재미나유 ㅎㅎ
<gonyange> 뭐 넥워도 안드로이드져 걍 함 넣어보는거에여
<gonyange> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> IT 쪽일하시나유
<gonyange> 아녀..ㅎㅎ
<gonyange> 전혀 상관없는
<bundo> 저도 상관 없심더
<gonyange> ㅎㅎ
<gonyange> 29일이 오픈소스 교육인가여?
<bundo> 우분투 소세미나요 ?
<gonyange> 네
<bundo> 에잉
<gonyange> 움..ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그냥 찌질이 덕후 모임입니더 ㅎㅎ
<gonyange> ㅋㅋ그렇군여
<gonyange> 집에서 가까워서
<gonyange> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 독산은요 제가 좋아하는게
<gonyange> 네
<bundo> 그 역 앞 매운 족발집 좋아합니다.
<gonyange> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그 사장님 저한테 잘해 주시거든유
<bundo> 서비스 안주 잘주심 헤헤\
<bundo> 그래서 거기서 하는거뿐이에유
<gonyange> 그렇군요,.ㅎㅎ
<gonyange> 오픈소스 배우고싶은..ㅎㅎ
<gonyange> 하고싶은것만 많은..흐
<bundo> 꼭 오세요
<gonyange> 네..^^
<bundo> 독산동 역앞입니다,
<gonyange> 독산역?
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 동 뻬야하는군요 역이름은 ㅎㅎ
<gonyange> ㅎㅎㅎ
<gonyange> 11일후군요
<bundo> 네 헤헤
<gonyange> ^^
<bundo> 페북에 헛소리 쓰는 중입니더 ㅎㅎ
<gonyange> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 작년에 술만 취하면 들려오는 메아리가 오늘 또 들려 와요
<bundo> 영대형님과 함께 듣고 싶어요... 저는 강DJ 입니다.
<bundo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVmEGvGp2ww
<bundo> 가톨릭 페북에 올렸습니다 ^^;
<gonyange> 움...
<gonyange> 이름이..왠지 가톨릭일거란 느낌이 들었어여.ㅎㅎ
<gonyange> 노래 잘하네요
<gonyange> ^^
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1295283751.png
<bundo> 에고 댓글 달며 찌질대고 있습니더 ㅎㅎ
<gonyange> ㅎㅎㅎ
<gonyange> it자원활동가네트워크 하니깐 생각나는 친구가 있네여.ㅋ
<bundo> gonyange 누구신가유 ?
<gonyange> 전 곤양이에여.ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 저랑 좀 아는 분아니셔 닉 바꾸신 ,,,, ㅎㅎ\
<gonyange> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 그래요 누구죠 IT 봉사자 네트억 ?\
<gonyange> 지각생
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<gonyange> ㅋㅋ아는 친구가
<bundo> 작년에 정말 얻은 좋은 친구죠
<gonyange> 네..^^
<gonyange> 자주 못보지만 좋은친구져..ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 둘이 친구시구낭 저는 친구는 아님
<bundo> 헤헤
<gonyange> ㅎㅎ그렇군여
<gonyange> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그친구 조오쵸
<gonyange> 네..^^
<bundo> 우리 사무실도 오고 모임도 한번 오고
<bundo> 그리고 저도 작년 좀 같이 하였어요
<bundo> imsu 수도나 녹여
<gonyange> ^^
<gonyange> 전 우분투에대해 그 친구 땜에 알게된
<gonyange> ^^
<bundo> 저 만난적은 없으시죠 ?
<gonyange> 아마도 없지 안을까여
<imsu> bundo, 다행히 싱크대는 안얼었어요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<gonyange> ㅎㅎㅎ
<gonyange> 혹시 아멜리아 강연회 가신적있나여?ㅎㅎ
<imsu> bundo, 오늘 이거 녹이는 데 죽는줄 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> 넵
<bundo> 고대요
<gonyange> ㅎㅎㅎ
<gonyange> 아 저도 가긴했어요..식당에만.ㅋ것도 밖에서 밥먹은
<imsu> 열선을 사야하나 마나 고민 하던 찰나에 ㅎㅎ 빵 터지더군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 나중 온분들은 CCK ?
<gonyange> 네..ㅎㅎ
<bundo> zz
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<gonyange> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 것도 모르고 아까 한참 떠들었내요
<bundo> 그쪽 동네이야기를 ㅎㅎ
<gonyange> ㅋㅋㅋ
<gonyange> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 19일 오세요
<gonyange> 이 닦고 오게여
<gonyange> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 김밥 ㅎㅎ
<gonyange> ^^
<bundo> 참 모임이 어찌 흘러갈지 고민 이랍니더
<bundo> 참여분들 충족이 잘 되시길 바라는데 ...
<bundo> 저는 발기한 거고 나머진 참여분들이  세워 주시길 바랍니다
<bundo> gonyange 지메일 잇으신지요 ?
<gonyange> 네..^^
<gonyange> 있어여
<bundo> 준비모임 그룹스 승인할테니 그간  과정 보시기 바랍니다.,
<gonyange> 네..^^
<bundo> 메일 쿼리 로 주십시요
<gonyange> 갑자기 메일이 떠서 놀란..ㅎㅎ
<bundo>  /msg bundo 메일 하심 됩니더
<gonyange> ㅋㅋ
<gonyange> 걍 써도 되는데
<bundo> 저쪽창 이용하셔도 되고요
<gonyange> ㅋㅋ
<gonyange> femimarx@gmail.com
<gonyange> ㅎㅎ 귀찮아여
<bundo> 여기 로고 구글 검색되요 ㅎㅎ
<gonyange> 움
<bundo> 갠찮으시면머 ..저도 다 공개입니더
<gonyange> ^^
<gonyange> 아멜리아 왔을때 잼있었는데..흐
<gonyange> 아멜리아 온날 새벽3시까지 술마셨나 그랬거든여..ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 초대 보냈습니다
<bundo> 그간  별  생각없이 한 모임인데
<gonyange> 네...^^
<gonyange> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 참여자가 늘어서 참 부담스럽습니더
<bundo> 오셔서 채워주십시유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 전 해적당 깔꺼임
<gonyange> 넹..^^
<gonyange> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 먼 공유가 너무 심해유
<bundo> 헤헤
<bundo> 아 해적당아니고요 카피레프트요
<bundo> 불법 다운로드가 합법이다 전지나치다 봅니더
<bundo> 헤헤
<gonyange> 움
<gonyange> 해적당 안에서도 여러입장있던데..ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 네
<gonyange> 해적당은 저작권 5년정도 를 이야기했져?
<bundo> 넵
<bundo> 저도 공감
<gonyange> 아멜리아는 그것도 없애야한다고 이야기하던데
<gonyange> 특허권 폐지를 이야기했져.ㅎㅎ저작권과 구분해서
<bundo> IT 개발자 GPL 에서도 그건 안습으로 봅니다
<gonyange> 움
<gonyange> 전 이제 알아나가는중이라 잘몰라여..ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 암튼 좀 서로 깊이 있는 토론이 되고 먼가 대안적 행동도 나오길 바랍니다.
<gonyange> 움
<bundo> 참여자가 다양합니다.
<gonyange> 넹
<bundo> 그중 진흥원 IT 공개 소프트 담당들은 두려워 해요
<bundo> 우리가 화염병 날리는거 아닌가 하고
<bundo> 조심 스러워 하더라고요
<gonyange> 움
<gonyange> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 정부하고 기업 그리고 오픈소스 운동 하는이들이 진정 NGO 실천 행동이 만들어 지길 바랍니더
<bundo> 걍 제 헷소리입니더 ㅎㅎ
<gonyange> ㅎㅎㅎ
<gonyange> 19일인가여?
<bundo> 저는 술모임 5회 잘 되도 성공이고요 ^^;
<gonyange> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 네 19일입니다
<gonyange> 사회가 병일 아저씨네.ㅎ
<bundo> 그나마 날이 좀 풀린다니 다행으로 생각 중입니다.,
<gonyange> 다섯병.ㅋ
<bundo> 병일님이 계속 사회 볼것은 아닙니다
<gonyange> 19일이여
<gonyange> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 정보공유연대 대표시니깐 우선  진행 하시는 거로
<gonyange> 네에
<bundo> 그리고 19일에 더 이야기 해보려고요
<gonyange> ^^
<bundo> 앞으로 다룰 토론 과제요
<gonyange> 네
<bundo> 토론 주제에 따라 사회 는 변경되야 한다 봅니더
<gonyange> 네
<bundo> 마이크 잡으면 짱이잖이유 ㅎㅎ
<gonyange> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 에휴 제가 술좀해서 좀 심하게 농담 했습니다
<gonyange> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 이해 해주실거로 보고 수요일 뵈도록 하겠습니다
<gonyange> 그래요 수요일날봐요
<bundo> imsu_  아침에 싱크대에서 세수하고 모래 상암에 오셔
<bundo> ^^;
<imsu_> 큭큭
<bundo> 전 이만 스르륵 ^^; 만나서 반가웠습니다 .
<imsu_> 싱크대에서..ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu_> 안녕히 주무세요 ㅎㅎ
<gonyange> 네..안녕히..^^
<bundo> gonyange 구글 그룹스  그간 논의 더 참고 하십시요 ^^
<gonyange> 네..^^
<blueruin> 모두 즐거운 밤 되세요.
<MK-BB> .
<nike984> Dropbox에서 Dropquest를 하네요 https://www.dropbox.com/dropquest2011 퀴즈를 다 풀면 1기가를 추가로 주고요~ 참고로 답은 여기에 -_-;;; http://www.forumvancouver.com/threads/dropbox-dropquest-answer-key.707/
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-18
<Seony^Work> http://todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=bestofbest&no=45193&page=1&keyfield=&keyword=&sb=
<Seony^Work> 뒤집어질뻔...
<fudoyusei> 그나저나
<fudoyusei> 우분투 게시판에 외국인들이 와서 이상한 글 남기네요
<Seony^Work> 그거 스팸이에요...
<fudoyusei> 흐음 무슨 약 광고나 하고
<fudoyusei> 참 가입 절차를 좀 바꿔야 할 거 같군요
<fudoyusei> 그나저나 어느 카페는 정치 종교 부분에 대해서는 막아버리더군요
<fudoyusei> 심지어 사회 이슈도....
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<fudoyusei> 안녕하세요
<fudoyusei> han9k ^^
<han9k> 2호선 전철 아침에 문제 있었꾼요?
<hacking_u> 많은 출근인들이 털렸죠
<han9k> 털렸어요? ^^;
<hacking_u> 2호선 정지해서 7호선 9호선 완전 콩나물시루+알파였대요
<han9k> 저런
<fudoyusei> 커억
<han9k> ?
<fudoyusei> 그나저나
<fudoyusei> 2호선 사람 엄청 많더군요
<han9k> 많아서 5대 보냈다는 사람도 있네요;
<fudoyusei> 툭하면 사고 일어나고
<han9k> 오래됐죠...
<fudoyusei> 82년도에 시작했으니까
<han9k> 80년대 만들어졌던가요? ㅎㅎ
<fudoyusei> 네 정확하게 표현하면 82년
<han9k> 아버지 손잡고 삼성역옆 박람회 보고 집구경하다가 이사왔는데.. 삼성역 참 좁아요.. 요즘 주위 회사는 많은데..
<fudoyusei> 게다가 집값 비싸고
<han9k> 집/땅값 10배 뛰었죠..;
<fudoyusei> 코엑스 덕에...
<fudoyusei> 다른 역에 비해 좁아서 아쉬웠어요
<fudoyusei> 저는 예전
<fudoyusei> 학여울 역에 있는 SETEC에서 코스프레 할 적에
<fudoyusei> 옷 갈아입을 때가 없어서 삼성역 코엑스 가서 갈아 입었어요
<han9k> 하하
<fudoyusei> ㅠㅠ
<fudoyusei> 요즘은 인증제 해서 별로 그런 일도 없지만요
<fudoyusei> 우분투 쿠분투 주분투 루분투 요렇게 네 개 돌려 쓰는데
<han9k> 2호선 말고 다른 선 하나 더 지나갔으면 좋겠습니다..
<fudoyusei> 각자만의 개성이 있더군요
<fudoyusei> 아아 10호선 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 헉..많이도 돌리시네요
<han9k> 저는 쿠분투 우분투 코분투.. 그냥 돌아가면서 포멧하고 썼어요 ^^;;
<fudoyusei> 요즘 경전철 하나 만드는 중이구만요
<fudoyusei> 아아~
<han9k> 경전철요?
<fudoyusei> 네
<han9k> 가벼운 전철인가요?ㅋㅋ;
<fudoyusei> 서울 내에 경전철 몇 개 만든다네요
<fudoyusei> 그렇겠지요
<fudoyusei> 저희 동네는 기존 기차를 갔다가
<han9k> 경京전철일찌도;
<fudoyusei> 복선전철해서 운영하고 있습니다
<han9k> 좋군요
<fudoyusei> 참고로 경의선 입니다
<fudoyusei> 완전 개통은 아니다 보니 불편합니다
<han9k> 경의선은 자주오지 않죠?
<fudoyusei> 15분에 한 대씩 이지요
<han9k> 경춘선은 몇년에 한번 오는것처럼 가끔오던데요;
<fudoyusei> 그렇게 따지고 보면 경춘선도 마찬가지 입니다
<fudoyusei> 걔도 복선 전철 되었으니 뭐...
<han9k> 15분이면 그리 오래 기다리는 것도 아니네요
<fudoyusei> 그게 왜 그러냐면 건널목이 많아서 그래요
<fudoyusei> 복선전철화 시킨게 어딘가요...
<han9k> 글쎄요
<fudoyusei> 암만 그래도 기존 통근열차 불편해서 정신 사나웠어요
<fudoyusei> 덕분에 3호선 대곡역 6호선 DMC 환승해서 좋았지요
<han9k> 네
<fudoyusei> 대신 서울역은 건물 문제 때문에 환승이 안되더군요
<han9k> 1/4호선요?
<han9k> 되는줄 알았어요. 한참 걷지만..
<fudoyusei> DMC를 기점으로 해서 홍대입구, 공덕, 효창, 용산 요렇게 지하화해서 연결 시킨답니다 그렇게 되면 1호선 환승 가능하지요
<fudoyusei> 네
<fudoyusei> 환승 절대 안됩니다
<fudoyusei> 대신 환승 할인은 해줘요
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<han9k> 아하
<fudoyusei> 그게 왜 그러냐면 서울역 건물 자체가 민자역사다 보니 백화점도 있으니 뚫기가 안 좋더군요
<fudoyusei> 서울역은 임시인 거죠
<han9k> 지하를 더 파서 환승하게 만들면 안되려나요?ㅋㅋ;
<fudoyusei> 코레일 측 답변에서는
<fudoyusei> 그렇게 하면
<fudoyusei> 건물 다 무너진답니다
<fudoyusei> 임시역인 서울 경의선역은
<fudoyusei> 임시로 세운 거지 정식으로 세운게 아니라서요
<fudoyusei> 간이역 수준이라고 보시면 되요
<han9k> 아..
<fudoyusei> 계획이 이미 용산쪽으로 공사중인지라...
<fudoyusei> 용산에서 타는게 더 편하죠
<fudoyusei> 참고로 노량진역
<fudoyusei> 환승 안되는 거 아시죠?
<han9k> o.O
<han9k> 1/9호선 못 갈아타요?
<fudoyusei> 네
<fudoyusei> 최근 뉴스에서 다른 방법으로 환승 통로를 만든다고 합니다
<fudoyusei> 원래 민자역사로 해서 환승 통로도 만들고 더 편리하게 할려고 했다가
<fudoyusei> 민자역사 사업이 문제 생기면서 무산되기도 했어요
<fudoyusei> 환승 통로를 보실려면 2013년도 되서야 볼 듯 싶어요
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<fudoyusei> 청량리역은 환승이 됩니다
<fudoyusei> 예전엔 안되었는데 최근에 만들어 졌다고 합니다
<han9k> 자동차 없에고 전철/열차 늘렸으면 좋겠네요..
<fudoyusei> 일본처럼 말인가요?
<han9k> 중국은 벌써 개인용 비행차 적용을 위해서 낮은 고도 개통했대요
<fudoyusei> 헐...
<fudoyusei> 일본은 차 몰고 다니면 세금 붙으니 고위직 이어도 전철 지하철로 이용한답니다
<han9k> 그것도 좋은 방법 같네요 ^^;
<fudoyusei> 차 몰고 다니는 쪽은 단체로 움직이는 연예인 정도 라지요
<han9k> 네
<fudoyusei> 혼자 다니는 연예인은 편하게 전철 지하철 슝 타고 다닌답니다
<han9k> 혼자 차 몰고 다니는 것은 좀 그래요..;
<fudoyusei> 한국은 연예인이 전철 지하철 타면 다 쳐다보고 막 찍고 그러니... 차 하나 몰고 다니더군요
<han9k> 네. 그건 이해해줘야죠;
<fudoyusei> 한국 특성상 참...
<han9k> 차에서 자고 옷갈아입고 화장하고 하니..;
<fudoyusei> 일본은 그런게 좀 없더군요
<han9k> 미국 지하철은 쥐가 많아서 타기도 좀 그래요;
<fudoyusei> 미국의 경우 대도시 아니면 지하철이 없지요
<han9k> 대도시라도 있는 곳만 있죠 ㅎㅎ;
<fudoyusei>        ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<fudoyusei> 한국 연예계랑 일본 연예계랑 분장하고 뭐하고 개념이 다르군요
<fudoyusei> 한국은 개인이어도 혼자 지하철 전철 타고 못다니고 분장 아니면 곤란하고 참....
<han9k> 사람들이 그걸 원하니 그렇죠.. 한명씩 생각을 고치면 좋겠습니다
<fudoyusei> 사람들이 연예인에 대한 환상을 버려야 하는데 말입니다
<fudoyusei> 연예계의 어두운 이면은 잘 알면서도 저러는지 참....
<hacking_u> ㅋㅋ 쓸데없는 환상이라는 ㅋ
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<fudoyusei> 맞습니다
<hacking_u> 저는 그래서 예전부터 진짜 아티스트들(이적이라든가) 빼고는 보면서 불쌍하단 생각까지 들던데요...
<fudoyusei> 툭하면 어느 연예인 이런 뉴스면 그렇게 동조하면서 어느 연예인이 지하철 타면 핸폰으로 사진이나 찍고 에휴....
<hacking_u> 찍을 수는 있는듯
<hacking_u> 외모가 되잖 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<fudoyusei> 외모가 되어도 영원하지 않지요
<fudoyusei> 그런 자세는 좋은 것이 아니랍니다
<han9k> 외모 안되도 목소리 좋거나 연기 잘하면 시켜줘야죠..
<hacking_u> 바로 그거죠 ㅋ
<fudoyusei> 물론 저 녀석이 재능이 있으면 연예인 해도 되요
<hacking_u> 저는 가수의 경우는 진짜 들어보고 판단...
<hacking_u> 연기자도 발연기하면 욕먹는시대니 다행이긴 한 것 같아요
<fudoyusei> 그러나... 여기서 하고 싶은 말은 저 사람이 연예인이라고 가정할 때 예쁘다 멋지다 라고 할 수 있습니다 다만 지켜야 할 도리는 있다고 봐요
<han9k> 네.. 몸만 흔들면 저는 고개 휙~ =_=
<hacking_u> 일본에서는 그냥 카미사마라고 부르면서 그냥 다 감싸주는데 그런 일이 우리나라는 없기를... ㅜ
<fudoyusei> 흐음...
<han9k> 카미가 뭐죠?
<hacking_u> 신=카미
<hacking_u> 사마=님
<han9k> 아하
<hacking_u> 신격화한다고요
<han9k> 네
<fudoyusei> 우리도 우상으로 하는 것 있어요
<hacking_u> 그래서 그런 배우들은 젊어서부터 더러운 생활을 하든 그냥 봐주죠
<fudoyusei> 다 똑같죠 뭐
<fudoyusei> 그건 한국도 마찬가지랍니다
<hacking_u> 우리는 SS기업 L회장이라든가...
<fudoyusei> 연예계도 마찬가지 입니다
<fudoyusei> 깨끗한 애들 없어요
<hacking_u> 김태희가 연기를 못해도 그냥 봐준다든가;
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> 깨끗한 이적 ㅋ
<fudoyusei> 다 마찬가지죠
<hacking_u> (이적팬)
<fudoyusei> 미국이나 한국이나 일본이나 더러운 건 다 거기서 거기지요
<hacking_u> (... 사실 저도 모르지만)
<hacking_u> 그쵸 뭐..;
<hacking_u> 그래도 언론은 우리나라가 제일 더러운듯;
<hacking_u> 으아니;
<fudoyusei> 그 X파일에서 보면 더러운 모습이 보여요
<han9k> 미국은 가수랑 미美랑은 거리가 먼사람 많아요 ㅋㅋ;
<hacking_u> ...
<fudoyusei> 실제로 평범한 친구들이 실력이 더 좋지요
<hacking_u> ;;;
<hacking_u> !!!
<han9k> 네..
<fudoyusei> 덜 문란하고...
<hacking_u> 흠냐....
<han9k> 그쵸.. 몸만 믿고 나오지 않으니까요
<hacking_u> 참 알 수 없는 세상입니다...
<fudoyusei> 다는 아니지만 외모가 타고난 사람일수록 문란함에 쉽게 빠져든답니다
<han9k> 맞는 것 같아요
<fudoyusei> 대학에서 예체능만 봐도 알 수 있습니다
<hacking_u> 아나 ㅋㅋ
<fudoyusei> 지저분하기로 악명 높지요
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<fudoyusei> 소문 다 났어요
<hacking_u> 대학에서도 필요 없어요 ㅋ 고등학교면 벌써 답 나옴
<hacking_u> <고등학교 이제 막 졸업 예정
<fudoyusei> 아 그건 예체능 고등학교 쪽이면 더 심해요
<fudoyusei> 선화예고 거기 명품 들고 등교
<hacking_u> 저는 이과+문과+직업반+예체능반
<hacking_u> 다 있어서ㅋ
<hacking_u> 선화예고 무섭네요;
<fudoyusei> 아아
<fudoyusei> 네
<fudoyusei> 예체능 쪽이면 술 잘 마시고 돈 맛 들이고
<hacking_u> 예전에 강지영이었나? 그 사람도 원래 완전 일진....
<fudoyusei> 흠 그러고 보니 심은하도...
<hacking_u> 이번에 강간돌도....
<fudoyusei> 연예계 애들 보면 지저분하다는 말이 무성합니다
<Seony^Work> 그래서 원래 연예인 하려면  "끼"가 있어야한다는 말이, 그런 "끼"의 의미를 담고 있는 거죠..
<fudoyusei> 누구누구는 누구누구랑 사귀는데 그 누구누구는 바람 핀다고 하고
<fudoyusei> 그 끼가 바로....
<hacking_u> 삐끼...
<fudoyusei> 정답!!
<fudoyusei> 인맥 뻘임
<fudoyusei> 예전에 연예인 지망할려다 포기한 사람
<hacking_u> 실수로...
<hacking_u> 껐군요;
<fudoyusei> 괜차나요 저도 그랬어요
<fudoyusei> 어제 신촌 민토에서 넷북들고 신나게 노는데
<hacking_u> 민토=민들레영토?
<fudoyusei> 끝나고 집에 가는 길에
<fudoyusei> 네
<hacking_u> 네
<fudoyusei> 청동으로 만들어진 십자가 하나가 툭 떨어졌어요
<fudoyusei> 그 앞에 있던 커플이 맞을 뻔 했어요
<Seony^Work> 구형 14인치 놋북에 우분투 넷북에디션 설치하려고 하는데 먹통이네요... 아 젠투 깔아야하나...
<fudoyusei> 커억
<fudoyusei> 저는 넷북인지라,,,
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<fudoyusei> 그 뒤에 있었던 저는 한숨을...
<fudoyusei> 뭐 이런 일이 다 있는지 참나
<han9k> 어제 저녁에 냉면에 만두에 칼국수 먹었떠니 오늘 배에서 난리났네요 =_=
<fudoyusei> 커억....
<han9k> 이틀 굶주리다가 갑자기 먹어서 속이 놀랐나봅니다..;
<Seony^Work>  음... 이 구형 놋북이 무려 2003년도에 400만원으로 출시된 모델... ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> 십자가가요?
<fudoyusei> 네
<han9k> 400 +_+
<fudoyusei> 그것도 가톨릭 모양으로 생긴 십자가 이었어요
<hacking_u> 허.... 청동이 녹이 슬어서 떨어지는 그 순간을 보신 건 행운
<hacking_u> 그 커플 옆으로 떨어진 건 악운
<hacking_u> 피한 건 행우
<hacking_u> +ㄴ
<fudoyusei> 하지만 그 커플 중에 여자분 진짜 맞을 뻔 했어요
<fudoyusei> 다치면 세브란스 병원행
<hacking_u> 안맞아서 다행;
<fudoyusei> 저만 본게 아니라
<hacking_u> 세브란스 병원 갈 필요도 없이 즉사일수도;
<fudoyusei> 주위에 걷고 있었던 사람들도 다 봤어요
<hacking_u> 꽂히면;
<hacking_u> 사진 혹시 찍으셨어요?
<fudoyusei> 아뇨
<hacking_u> 보고싶...(어?)
<fudoyusei> 순간 떨어졌는데요 사진 찍을 수가 있을까요
<fudoyusei> 그 십자가 촬영하기도 그랬어요
<hacking_u> 왜요???
<fudoyusei> 그 주인이 바로 쫓아올까봐요
<hacking_u> =ㅁ=;
<han9k> 왜 쫓아와요? ^^;;
<hacking_u> 글게요;
<fudoyusei> 떨어진 곳이 그 건물이거든요
<fudoyusei> 저 먼 건물에서 그런 일이 없으니까
<hacking_u> 아니 뭐 일부러 떨군 것도 아니고;
<fudoyusei> 참 공교롭게도 3층 현관 쪽에서 불이 깜빡 거린 거 보면 3층 소행이지요
<han9k> 그러니까요 ㅎㅎ;
<fudoyusei> 근데 그 3층 사람이 바로 와서 줍지 못하는 거 보면 쪽이 팔려서 그런게 아닌지 참...
<fudoyusei> 그냥 그 건물 계단에 두고 왔어요
<hacking_u> ㅎㄷ;
<hacking_u> 사진은 못 찍으시고 옮겨는 놓으셨다니까 앞뒤가;
<hacking_u> ㅎㅎ
<fudoyusei> 사진 찍고 싶어도
<han9k> 저는 다시 잠수.. (배아파요 ㅠㅠ)
<fudoyusei> 네
<fudoyusei> 좀 불길해서 ㅡㅡ
<hacking_u> 쩝..
<fudoyusei> 그 건물이 프랑스 요리 식당 건물이었어요
<fudoyusei> 3층은 그냥 가정집 인 거 같았고요
<hacking_u> 함 찾아봐야겠어요 ㅋ
<hacking_u> 여튼 저는 배아파서... 잠시...저도 배가....으악...
<fudoyusei> ㅡㅡ;
<fudoyusei> 아니 두 분 왜이렇게 배가 아프신지
<han9k> 냉면에 식초를 넣어야 살균이 되는데, 요즘 춥다고 냉면 시키는 사람이 저뿐이라 식초/겨자는 준비 안됐다고 다데기만 넣어줬네요;
<fudoyusei> 헐...
<fudoyusei> jasonjang 굿에프터눈
<han9k> 왤컴백~
<fudoyusei> 주분투 +_+
<fudoyusei> 넷북에 깔고 쓰니 좋군요
<han9k> ^^
<han9k> 앗? 오늘 축구하네요?
<han9k> 한국vs인도
<fudoyusei> 오홍 그렇군요
<han9k> 22:15 늦게하네요 =_=
<han9k> 아시안컵 출전팀 전용 버스에 태극기가 거꾸로 붙여졌다고 기사뜨네요 ㅋㅋ;
<fudoyusei> 국내서 아이폰 어댑터 폭발 했답니다
<fudoyusei> 아이폰 못 믿음
<han9k> o.O
<han9k> 미국에서는 안드로이드폰 터져서 남자가 귀가 찢어졌어요;
<fudoyusei> ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<fudoyusei> 아이폰이나 안드로이드 폰이나
<fudoyusei> 둘 다 마찬가지네요
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<kkb110> 탑재된 운영체제가 안드로이드라서 터진건 아닐텐데.. 기종을 말해야 하지 않을까요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kkb110> 회사명이라든지... htc폰이 터졌대요 이런식으로
<Seony^Work> 아... 리눅스 설치가 안되네...
<han9k> 네가 폰맹이다보니 -_-;
<han9k> http://www.nocutnews.co.kr/show.asp?idx=1654753
<han9k> 사진 보시면 폰 아시는 분은 알겠죠? ^^;
<fudoyusei> 모토로라 폰이네요
<kkb110> 흠 모토롤라;;; 무섭다.. 핸드폰 폭발해서 귀찟어졌는데 핸드폰은 작동계속한다니
<han9k> 모토롤라 잘만드는줄 알았는데 =_=;;
<fudoyusei> 모토로라 전 안 써요
<fudoyusei> 차라리 삼성 휴대폰...
<fudoyusei> 내지는 HTC도 괜찮을 듯 싶어요
<kkb110> "지난 8월 인도 20대 남성이 통화 중 휴대전화 폭발로 사망한 바 있다. "
<han9k> 네.. 그런 적이 있었죠
<fudoyusei> 휴대전화의 어두운이면 이군요
<kkb110> 그기사 못봤었는데..
<kkb110> 어디 무서워서 핸드폰 쓰겠나 덜덜덜
<fudoyusei> ㅠㅠ
<han9k> 하하
<fudoyusei> 아 용산에서
<fudoyusei> 노트북 사는데 일주일 걸린 거 있죠?
<han9k> 요즘 핸폰으로 원거리 폭발 시키는 것이 가능해서 비행기에는 아예 핸폰 못 들고 타게 법을 통과한다던데요..
<han9k> 미국 연방에서
<fudoyusei> 처음에 백화점 가서 넷북 사는 거 아니었는데...
<fudoyusei> 아무래도 그렇지요
<fudoyusei> 영화에서 보면
<fudoyusei> 퍼엉~ 테러시키고 그런 것이 가능해 졌으니 말이지요
<han9k> 그럼 파견가는 사람은 폰 어떻게해요 -__-;
<han9k> 렌트폰? ㅎㅎ;
<kkb110> 잠깐 진짜요?
<han9k> 네. 미국 뉴스에 나왔습니다.
<han9k> 통과했다고는 안나오고 통과 시키려고 한다는 기사로요
<fudoyusei> 그나저나 이젠 별의 별 테러가 나오네요
<kkb110> 그거 엄청난 반향이 있을거같은데.. 미국은 워낙커서 주 몇개 이동할때도 비행기타고다니느데
<fudoyusei> 자전거 부터 해서...
<han9k> 자폭테러범이 자전거 타면 자전거 테러죠 =_=;
<kkb110> 핸드폰은 택배로 붙이고 타야하나 -_-;
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎ;
<fudoyusei> 그럴 수 밖에 없네요
<fudoyusei> 아 여러분은 넷북이나 노트북 어디 꺼 쓰세요?
<han9k> 도시바 제품 사용합니다.
<han9k> 첫 노트북이에요;
<kkb110> 노트북 hp껀데.. 브랜드에 큰 의미를 두진 않아요.. 단지 그당시 딜이 맘에들어서
<fudoyusei> 저는 넷북은 삼성 노트북은 아수스 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> 핸폰도 2달전에 처음 사 쓰고 있구요 =_=;
<fudoyusei> 저는 브랜드 보단 저게 튼튼한지 물러 터졌는지 봅니다
<han9k> 저는 호환성 봐요..
<fudoyusei> 아수스 노트북 79만원 주고 샀는데 생각보다 좋더군요
<fudoyusei> 성능도 나쁘지 않고 말이지요
<han9k> 사고싶은 기종을 인터넷에 검색어로 넣고 problem error 같이 찾아서 검색 좀 덜나오는 것 사죠 ㅎㅎ;
<kkb110> 좋은방법이네요
<han9k> 데스크탑 컴퓨터에서 하도 당해서요 =_=
<fudoyusei> 삼성 넷북은 처음에 살짝 흔들려 주었더니 LCD 다 망가지고 패널 나가고 15만원 주고 수리했어요
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 저는 삼성 하드드라이브 빼고는 다 써요.. 넷북은 잘모르겠네요
<fudoyusei> 아수스 노트북은 삼성 넷북보다 충격이 좀 더 컸거든요 한 번은 전기선에 걸려 노트북이 바닥에 펑 하니 다행히 LCD 쪽이고 아무 이상 없엇어요
<han9k> HDD하드;
<fudoyusei> 아수스 내구성 좋군요
<han9k> dell 에서 군사용 노트북 있는데 멀리던지기해도 괜찮다던데요 ㅎㅎ;
<han9k> 매우 비싼것이 흠이지만;
<fudoyusei> 델이 원래 좀 더 비싸요
<fudoyusei> 제 친구 꺼 델..
<han9k> 저도 델 데스크탑 써봤는데.. 괜찮은 것 같아요. 가격이 좀 비싸죠;
<fudoyusei> 게임용 델 치고는 비싸지만 잘 쓴다고 하네요
<fudoyusei> 외국에서 사용할 때는 아수스 델 토시바 HP Acer 요런 거 사야 겠군요
<han9k> 회사보다는 외국에 맞게 만들어졌는지 보시면되요
<kkb110> asus도 국제적으로 a/s되는거같던데
<fudoyusei> 그것보다 월드워런티가 적용되는지 꼼꼼히 봐야죠
<han9k> 오.. 괜찮네요
<fudoyusei> 웬만한 그 회사들은 외국에 맞게 만드니까요...
<kkb110> asus도 되고, hp도 되고.. 다른회사들은 어떤지 모르겠네요
<fudoyusei> Acer가 유럽에선 잘 나가요
<kkb110> 근데 hp는 워린티 너무 빡빡하게 적용되는 느낌이 있어서.. asus도 그런가
<fudoyusei> 토시바는 4위
<han9k> 도시바는 안되던데요 ^^;
<fudoyusei> 토시바가 유럽 미국에선 4위 입니다
<fudoyusei> 소니가 오히려 월드 워런티가 안되지요
<han9k> 소니 요즘 잘 안나가네요;;
<fudoyusei> 소니가 제대로 한 번 망했으니...
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<kkb110> 갠적으로는 다음에는 xoticpc나 avadirect에서 맞춰보고싶어요
<kkb110> 브랜드없는노트북..
<han9k> avadirect도있군요 tigerdirect는 들어봤어요
<kkb110> tigerdirect는 부품파는곳인데.. avadirect는.. 부품가지고 조립까지 다 해서 팔더라구요, 놋북,데탑 등
<han9k> 아하
<kkb110> compal, msi, ocz, clevo 같은곳에서 laptop barebone이 나오는데 거기다가 이것저것 사양 맞춰서 주문할수있어요
<fudoyusei> 가격이 비쌀려나요
<fudoyusei> 그나저나 삼성도 월드워런티가 안되니 뭐
<fudoyusei> 에휴 넷북 삼성 꺼 괜히 샀다는 생각 밖에요...
<han9k> ^^;;
<han9k> 삼성/LG는 평균 가격보다 30% 높은 것 같아요..
<han9k> 분도님 친구들이 포럼에서 기다려요~
<han9k> 아.. 이미 만나고 오셨네
<bundo> ^^
<fudoyusei> 중소기업 ASUS MSI ACER 토시바 보다는...
<han9k> 특정 시간 영문 글 게시 금지 하죠? -_-+
<fudoyusei> 100만원 이상 잡더군요
<han9k> 가격 차이 크죠..
<fudoyusei> 브랜드 때문에...
<fudoyusei> 넷북만 해도 다른 건 30~40인데 요 삼성 넷북은 50~60
<han9k> 넷북은 많이 저렴하네요
<fudoyusei> 울트라씬에서 보면
<fudoyusei> 삼성것이 100만원 넘어가요
<han9k> ...
<fudoyusei> 다른 건 60~80인데
<han9k> 제 HP 울트라씬이 50만원했어요;
<fudoyusei> 네 그 정도요
<fudoyusei> 저 원래 토시바 울트라씬 하나 살까 생각중이었다가
<fudoyusei> 아수스 노트북 성능 보고 올인 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<han9k> 저는 3~5년 후에 도시바 또 살 생각입니다. ^^;
<han9k> 아수스도 좋다고는 들었지만 쓰던게 믿음이 가네요
<han9k> 3년전에 고장나면 도시바 안살꺼에요 ㅋㅋ;
<fudoyusei> 토시바가 미국에서 4위라니 참...
<fudoyusei> 아 맞다 수정할게 있다면
<fudoyusei> 유럽에서 4위는 아수스죠
<fudoyusei> 용산가서 뭐 사야 할 지 고민중인 본인
<fudoyusei> 토시바 마우스는 파는데 아수스 마우스는 안 팔더군요 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> ^^;
<fudoyusei> 아수스 마우스는 유럽 사이트에서만 팔고 체쳇
<bundo> Seony^Work 로코팀 승인 사항이 페북에 쓸일인가 ?
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 본인이 그리 생각한다면 할수 없지만요
<bundo> jasonjang 제순님 전화좀 주십시오
<Seony^Work> bundo, 다들 쉽게 볼 수 있는 곳이라서 거기다 썼는데 곤란한 사항이라면 다음부터는 주의하겠습니다
<bundo> jasonjang 제순님 전화좀 주십시오
<bundo> 우분투 한국 리더 구릅스 메일링으로 다시 주십시오
<Seony^Work> 우분투고 루분투고 주분투고 간에 설치가 되는 배포판이 없네...
<Seony^Work> 결국 선택은 젠투...
<Seony^Work> 주분투 10.04로 재도전...
<MK-BB> bundo 핑
<bundo> 전화 통화중 내일 모임 떔시
<bundo> 날추운데 왜 이리많이들 오려고 하지 쩝
<imsu> Seony^Work, 성공하셨습니까 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> jasonjang 님 세모시님 메일 또는 전화번호 아시는 지유 ?
<bundo> ^^;
<MK-BB> -_-)\
<bundo> 전부 초대 했심
<bundo> 세모시님은 포럼 DB에서 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> bundo; 찾으셨?
<bundo> 혹시 세모시님 전화번호 아시는 지유 ^^;
<jasonjang> 알고요, 지금 알려주께요
<bundo> 안부 전화좀 하려구요 ㅎ
<bundo> 며칠전 임명된 부리더 전부 그룹스 초대 했습니다
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 잠스.흠
<bundo> jasonjang 감사
<MK-BB> .
<bundo> shriekout 2시간 15분전 !!!
<shriekout> 아...
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 우와 오후 8시당 ㅎㅎ shriekout ^^;
<bundo> 저도 같은말 "이왕할거 쿨하게 하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ"
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<nokcha> 안녕하세요 노트북에 하드디스크를 하나 더 장착하니 시스템이 설치되어있는 하드디스크의 이름?이 sda1에서 sdb1로 되어버렸습니다. 그래서인지 부팅시
<bundo> 부팅시 ?
<nokcha> udevd-work[351]: open /dev/null : No such file or directory 라고 뜹니다.
<bundo> 하드 순서를 bios 애서 바꾸어 보십시오
<nokcha> 죄송합니다. 엔터를 쳐서 중간에 끊겼네요
<SIMPLISM> sata 케이블 확인해보세요;;
<SIMPLISM> 번호 낮은 순으로 sda sdb 이런 식으로 될텐데...;;
<nokcha> 노트북이라 케이블이 없고 시디롬을 제거하고 그곳에 하드를 장착한 것입니다.
<SIMPLISM> 그럼 분도님 말씀처럼 부팅 순서를 변경하는 방법 밖에는;;ㅋ
<bundo> 부팅 옵션에서 하드 선택 쪽에 순위 올려 보십시오 메뉴가 있는 놋북인지는 모르겠지만 ㅎ
<nokcha> 바이오스를 한번 변경해봐야 겠습니다. 혹 직접적으로 sda sdb 지정할 수 는 없는지요?
<bundo> sda 에 파티션 만들고 라이브 상태에서 몽땅 복사 ㅎㅎ
<nokcha> 그럼 바이오스를 일 단 변경해봐야 겠습니다.
<shriekout> foniz님 제명되었습니다. http://gimp.kr/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=2492
<nokcha> 라이브상태에서라는 것은 부팅된체로 /dev/sda에 몽땅 복사하는 것입니까?
<bundo> 아뇨 그경우엔  두 하드 마운트 하고 이루어 져야지요
<nokcha> 아 네 일단 바이오스 부터 한번 해보고요 도움말씀 감사합니다. 그럼 전 재부팅하러 나가겠습니다. 안녕히 계세요
<nokcha> 음 바이오스에서 변경해 주어도 안돼는군요
<nokcha> 그 하드디스크를 제거하면 다시 sda1로 돌아 옵니다.
<bundo> 재설치를 해보십시오 USB 메모리이용
<bundo> 기존 패키지 & 설정 보존 재설치가 전에 글쓴게 있는데..
<nokcha> 지금 재설치를 해보려고 합니다. 그런데 우분투를 sdb1에 설치하면 부팅이 안되더군요 아까 그하드를 장착하면 원래의 ssd 하드가 sdb1이 되어 버립니다.
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=55444
<bundo> 그니까 둘다 설치된 상황에서 USB 메모리로 재설치 해보십시오
<bundo> 라이브 상황에서 좀 고쳐 보아도 될듯도 한데 으,ㅁ
<bundo> 라이브 상황에서 좀 고쳐 보아도 될듯도 한데 음
<nokcha> 아 네 일단 다시 설치를 해보겠습니다. 도움말씀 감사드립니다.
<nokcha> 라이브 usb로 부팅한 상태에서 그럽설정을 바꿔주면 될 까요?
<bundo> chroot 상황 만들고
<bundo> sdb에 그럽 제설치 하고
<bundo> update-grub 해보십시오
<nokcha> 아 네 그렇게 한 번 해보야 겠습니다. 일단 물러나겠습니다. 답변 감사드립니다.
<bundo> chroot
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=11833  라이브에서 chroot 만들기 참고 링크 줄려고 했는데 ㅎ
<shriekout> bundo, http://www.cckorea.org/xe/?mid=questions&document_srl=8056&rnd=8419#comment_8419
<shriekout> 내일 토론회에 드리는 제 의견입니다. =33
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 어제 밤에 ㅑIRC 에 CCK 분 왔다 갔습니더
<bundo> 나 어제 술좀 해서 정신 없었는데 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 오호
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 오늘 로그에 나올겁니다 http://log.bundo.biz
<bundo> 1시 넘어서 인듯
<bundo> 그때 매지도 있을때임
<shriekout> 그렇군요 :)
<bundo> 고대 그 모임에 늦게온이들이 CCK 였거둔요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 아하
<shriekout> 참... CCK에 후원회원 회비 납부했습니다. 홈페이지에 제 이름이 안 올라가요. 말씀 좀 해주세요 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 우분투도 재단 만듭시다~ 많이는 아니지만 후원회비 납부 가능합니다 :)
<bundo> shriekout CCK 에 말해 줄께유 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 안녕하세요~
<bundo> shriekout CCK 쪽에 여자 많아서 그쪽가서  놀려는거죠 ?
<han9k> ㅋㅋㅋ;
<shriekout> 오오... 여자 많나요!
<shriekout> cck와 친하게 지내야겠다 냥냥~
<shriekout> han9k, 안녕하세요 :)
<bundo> 거기 세미나 & 모임 & 여행사진 보세요 ㅎ
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
<bundo> ^^;
<shriekout> 헛... 보러가야지 =33
<han9k> ㅋㅋ;
<shriekout> 헛... 활동가 커뮤니티는 회원가입해야 보이는군요 =ㅅ=
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 정식 기부 회원 이 왜그러셩 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 전... 후원회원 가입했어요
<shriekout> 의결권 없는거
<shriekout> 로그인 안되요 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> 분도님
<bundo> 네
<han9k> 코분투 10.04 2~5년 support되나요?
<han9k> 준석씨가 코분투 패널 만드는데 거기 들어갈 내용이라서요
<bundo> 우분투 LTS 하고 마찬가지죠
<bundo> 3년입니다.
<bundo> 데탑이니깐
<han9k> 네~ 알겠습니다.
<bundo> 서버가 아니니까요
<han9k> 한국말로 support 기간을 뭐라고 하죠?
<bundo> 지원
<han9k> 아하~ 감사합니다.
<bundo> 장기 지원 기간
<bundo> 롱텀서포트 = 장기 지원
<han9k> 네~
<bundo> 오랫동안 지원 합니다 하세유
<bundo> 히히
<han9k> 네 ㅋㅋ;
<bundo> 오늘은 일찍 자야징
<bundo> ^^;
<han9k> 아니.. 축구를 하는데 분도님 벌써 꿈나라로 -_-
<Lyuso> .........
<han9k> 인도1:3한국
<han9k> 잘하고있네요 ^^
<saml> hey did you watch secret garden?
<ttd> hi
<ttd> :D
<ttd> i mean - 안녕하세요!
<ttd> any1 alive? :D
<saml> hey
<saml> are you in korea?
<MK-BB> 흠
<saml> 흠
<saml> 안녕
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-19
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<fudoyusei> 좋은 아침??
<han9k> 어서오세요
<han9k> 추워요;
<fudoyusei> 그렇네요
<fudoyusei> 아 ㅠㅠ 게임하러 매장 갈 수 있을련지...
<fudoyusei> 방학한지 한 달 지났네요
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요. 추운 아침입니다
<han9k> 네~ 영하 13도군요;
<bundo> han9k  ^^
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
<bundo> 몇시쯤 올래요 ?
<han9k> 점심 먹고 갈께요
<bundo> 머리감고 나가 봐야징
<bundo> 난 대충 1시
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네
<MK-BB> 흠
<bundo> 이따가 봅시더
<han9k> 준석씨한테 패널 관련 데이타는 보냈습니다.
<han9k> 네~ 있다가 뵈요
<bundo> 오 han9k 굿
<bundo> 저도 하나 보내 줘요
<bundo> kangbundo@gmail.com
<han9k> 바빠서 별로 준비는 못했어요 =_=
<bundo> sp gg
<bundo> 네 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> bundo 포럼 이번달말에 옮기시지요
<bundo> 어 이미 옮겼는데
<bundo> 봐 옮겼징 http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=75055#p75055
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 무슨 소리이심?
<han9k> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> imsu  3층으로 장소 변경됨
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=75055#p75055
<bundo> 어디 보자 전철 몇시 급행 딸까나 음
<bundo> han9k  금요일 심심하시면 이거 가보는거 어떄요 https://msevents.microsoft.com/CUI/EventDetail.aspx?EventID=1032473907&Culture=ko-KR
<bundo> MS ^^;
<scham> 안녕하세요
<scham> 안녕하세요
<scham> 왕초보입니다.
<scham> 아무도 않계신듯...
<Seony^Work> 계신데 일하시는 중이죠.
<scham> 아 그렇군요.
<Seony^Work> 미국에 사시나봐요.
<Seony^Work> 주소가 버라이즌이네요.
<scham> 질문은 다른게 이나라 10.04로 업그레이드 했는데 삼바 설청  GUI 가 실행되다가 그냥 죽업리네요.
<scham> 예에..그렇습니다.  미 서부에 살고 있습니다.
<Seony^Work> 서부면 저랑 가깝네요. ㅎㅎ
<scham> 아 그러세요?
<scham> 저는 세리토스에 있습니다.
<Seony^Work> 삼바 GUI가 죽어버린다면 프로세스를 봐야겠네요...
<Seony^Work> 아... 저랑 아주 가깝지는 않구요, 그나마 가깝다는 얘기였어요 ㅎㅎ
<scham> 예에...프로세스를 어떻게 보면 될까요?
<Seony^Work> 보통 프로세스는 top 이라는 명령어로 모니터링 할 수 있는데요,
<scham> 에에. 본 것 같아요...그런데 의미를 몰라서요..
<Seony^Work> SWAT 띄우고 top에서 보시다가 프로세스가 죽어버리는 걸 확인하시면,
<Seony^Work> 아... 그냥 SWAT이 리스트에 올라와있는 걸 사라지는 것만 확인하시면 될 것 같은데요.
<Seony^Work> 프로세스가 죽는지 아닌지를 봐야하니깐요..
<scham> 왕 초보라서 SWAT가 뭔지요?
<Seony^Work> 삼바 GUI프로그램 이름입니다.
<Seony^Work> 근데 사실 GUI가 없어도 삼바 쓰시는데는 지장 없어요.
<scham> 아 에에. 맞습니다.  프린트는 되더라고요.  공유 프린터에서...
<Seony^Work> 원인을 알아보려면 이것저것 해보고 프로세스 분석도 해봐야겠지만... 업그레이드를 하셨다니 아마 그것 때문이 아닐까 하고 판단되네요
<scham> 아 예에...그런 나중에 시간내서 공부좀 해야 겠습니다. 감사햇습니다.
<Seony^Work> 써보시다가 문제가 계속 생기면, 업그레이드를 하지 마시고 클린설치를 해보세요.
<Seony^Work> 원래 우분투가 업/다운 그레이드 하면 문제가 좀 많아요.
<scham> 클린설치는 뭔가요?
<Seony^Work> 요새는 좀 덜하다고는 하는데 그래도 불안한 건 사실이라...
<Seony^Work> 업그레이드가 아니라 지우고 새로 설치하는 걸 의미합니다.
<scham> 아...그렇군요...
<scham> 그럴 수도 있겠네요..
<scham> 설정같은 게 남아 있으니까...
<Seony^Work> 네. 그거 말고도 의존성이니 뭐니해서 좀 복잡하긴 해요.
<scham> 하여튼 감사드립니다.  다음데 또 뵈요
<Seony^Work> 네.
<DummyLogic> 하이! 안녕하세요
<bundo> 아 흐 심심
<locofrank|linux> 분도님 안녕하세요
<bundo> 넵 반갑습니더
<locofrank|linux> 심심하시다면 궁금한게 있는데 좀 알려주실 수 있으신가요
<bundo> 넵
<bundo> 소금 값 까지 가능 합니더
<locofrank|linux> 네 감사합니다. 다름이 아니라 글꼴 문제인데요
<bundo> 넵
<locofrank|linux> 제가 10.04에 영문 로케일을 사용하고 있습니다. 폰트는
<locofrank|linux> 영문은 드로이드라는걸 쓰고 있고 한글은 나눔고딕을 코분투 저장소에서 설치했습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 잘 나오는데
<bundo> 네..
<locofrank|linux> 문제는 플래쉬에서 한글이 있는 경우
<bundo> 아 그거요
<locofrank|linux> 이게 표현이 안되서 검색을 해보니
<locofrank|linux> 시작할때 export 이걸로
<locofrank|linux> 한글 로케일로 하면 된다고 하더라구요
<locofrank|linux> 그랬더니 잘 나옵니다.
<locofrank|linux> 그런데 제가 궁금한건 저 과정이 없이
<bundo> 어 로케일만 영어로  쓰는 법이 될듯 합니다.
<locofrank|linux> 영문 로케일에서는 한글이 나오지 않는건가요?
<locofrank|linux> 음..
<bundo> 저 같으면 영문 로케일 쓰려면요
<locofrank|linux> 네
<bundo> 번역 파일 다 지웁니더
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 아.. 한글 로케일에서
<bundo> 한국 어 번역 파일 두곳에 있거든요
<locofrank|linux> 한국어 번역파일을 다 지워버리면
<locofrank|linux> 영문으로만 나온다는 말씀인가요?
<bundo> 네
<locofrank|linux> 허.. 그런 방법도 있군요
<bundo> 그리고 음 또 한가지는
<bundo> 한국 어 설정을 다해준후
<locofrank|linux> 글꼴 매칭 방법으로는 해결이 되지 않는거라는 말씀이시죠? 영문로케일을 쓰는 한
<bundo> 로그인시 영문선택 하여
<bundo> 그걸로 계속 로그인 하게 하면 어떨지
<locofrank|linux> 아.. 지금 문제가
<bundo> 글꼴 매치가요
<locofrank|linux> 영문 로케일을 쓰고 싶다는게 아니라요
<locofrank|linux> 영문 로케일을 잘 쓰고 있어요 한글 입출력도 문제가 없구요
<locofrank|linux> 그런데 오로지 웹페이지에서
<bundo> 글꼴 매치로 플래시 파일 한글 보이게 하면요
<bundo> 모든 글꼴표현이 한글 글꼴로 나옵니다.
<locofrank|linux> 그렇군요
<locofrank|linux> 영문 한글 나눌 수가 없군요..
<bundo> 영문 + 한글 = 글꼴 이게 깨집니다
<locofrank|linux> 네 무슨 말슴이신지 알겠습니다 그게 궁금했어요
<bundo> 그리고 또새 방법 있습니다
<locofrank|linux> 알려주신 방법 중에서는 한글 번역 파일을 다 지워버리는게 제가 원하는 가장 근접한 방법이 되겠네요
<locofrank|linux> 또 있나요
<bundo> 네 요즘은요
<bundo>  그파일이 잠시요
<locofrank|linux> 넵
<bundo> conf.d폴더의 49-sansserif.conf 심볼릭 파일 지우는거로도 되더라고요
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=56752#p56752
<bundo> 10.04 부터 저런 거로 알고 있습니다
<locofrank|linux> 네 감사합니다. 잠시 읽고 오겠습니다
<bundo> 영문일때 어찌 될지는 모르겠으나
<bundo> 코분투 10.04 는 저방법 사용 했습니더
<locofrank|linux> 네 지금 우분투환경이니 테스트하고 오겠습니다.
<bundo> 영문사용자는 하노스님 처럼 될수도 있습니다.
<bundo> 그밑 댓글 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 연구 해보십시요 ^^;
<locofrank|linux> 네 읽어봤습니다. 넹
<locofrank|linux> 일단 지웠다가 다시 걸어주면 원상복구 되겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 흠.. 이게 효과가 san-serif 글꼴을 사용자 폴더 아래 fonts.conf에서 지정해주는 효과와 동일하네요
<bundo> 네 그럴듯
<bundo> 코분투는 암튼 걍 됩니더
<bundo> 히히 코분투 10.10 인데
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1295413658.png
<bundo> conf.d폴더의 49-sansserif. 살아있군요
<bundo> 10.10 코분투는 있는데 표현 잘되는 군요
<bundo> 저의 /etc/fonts 복사 해  드릴까요
<bundo> 비교 해보시게 ...
<locofrank|linux> 지금 동그라미 하신 부분이 플래시라는 말씀이신가요?
<bundo> 네..
<locofrank|linux> 혹시 이 페이지 좀 확인해주세요
<bundo> 네 링크 주십시요
<locofrank|linux> http://www.parkoz.com/zboard/view.php?id=images2&page=1&sn1=&divpage=19&sn=off&ss=on&sc=off&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=93386
<locofrank|linux> 지금 영문 로케일이시라는거죠?
<bundo> 아뇨 ..
<locofrank|linux> 저기서 동영상의 제목부분입니다.
<locofrank|linux> 크억 ㅠㅠ
<locofrank|linux> 한글 로케일에서는 저도 문제가 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 그럼 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 흠 영문 상태일때는
<locofrank|linux> 영문로케일+(영문+한글 매칭중) 여기에다가 플래시 내의 한글을 표시하고 싶다는거에요
<bundo> ko_KR.UTF-8 이 아니라 그런가 음
<locofrank|linux> 근데 이게 export LANG=ko_KR.UTF-8 를 실행하지 않고
<locofrank|linux> 한글 표시할 수 있는 방법이 있냐는 질문이었어요
<bundo> 쩝 번역 파일 삭제 외에 생각이 안나는 군요 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 플래시 자체에서 문자셋을 자동으로 인식하기 때문에 글꼴로는 아무런 방법이 없는건지
<locofrank|linux> 넵 그게 가장 근접한것 같아요
<locofrank|linux> 아무튼 감사합니다.
<bundo> ^^;
<locofrank|linux> 그럼 이제 하나만 더 여쭤볼께요
<bundo> 네..
<locofrank|linux> 제가 나눔고딕을 저장소에서 설치하니까
<locofrank|linux> 영문은 제가 지정한 폰트 그대로 나오고 한글이 자동으로 나눔고딕으로 매칭이 되더라구요
<locofrank|linux> conf.d 여기에서 90-ttf-나눔고딕
<locofrank|linux> 이 파일이 있던데
<locofrank|linux> 여기서 한자 표현하는 글꼴을 지정해 줄 수가 있는건지요?
<bundo> 음 해보십시요 될듯합니다.
<locofrank|linux> 그리고 저렇게 나눔고딕을 사용할 경우 serif나 sans-serif는 영문 한글 폰트가 따로따로 적용이 되는건지요?
<locofrank|linux> 그게 당연히 해봤는데 안되서 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 물론 69가 우선 순위 겟지만
<locofrank|linux> 69는 없는 상태에요
<locofrank|linux> 그래서 헷갈리고 있어요
<bundo> 영문 로케일 이라 69가 없으니깐
<locofrank|linux> 네
<bundo> 아까 이야기중
<bundo> 69를 만들자 이거 입니다.
<locofrank|linux> 아..
<locofrank|linux> 그걸 만들면 그게 최우선 순위가 되는건가요?
<bundo> 한글 환경일때와 일어 환경일때
<bundo> 그게 69 파일 머쓰냐 거든요
<locofrank|linux> 만일요 그 69파일에서 serif에 폰트를 지정할때
<locofrank|linux> 한글이 없는 영문폰트
<locofrank|linux> 한글이 있는 한글폰트
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1295414087.png
<locofrank|linux> 한자가 포함된 사전체
<locofrank|linux> 이렇게 해주면
<bundo> 69를 어떤거 심볼릭 하냐에 따라
<locofrank|linux> 네 그건 이해하고 있습니다.
<bundo> 제 69를 드릴테니
<locofrank|linux> 그런데 영문글꼴하고 한글글꼴 한자글꼴을 다 따로 지정해주고 싶다는건데요
<locofrank|linux> 네 연구해보겠습니다.
<bundo> 그거로 참고하여 하노스님 글 참고하여
<locofrank|linux> 그럼 마지막으로 한가지만 더 여쭤볼께요
<bundo> 한자 글꼴 더 넣어 보십시오
<locofrank|linux> 그 모양에서 글꼴 부분 있잖아요
<bundo> 네..
<locofrank|linux> 거기를 sans로 안하고 제가 지정한 폰트를 사용할 경우에는
<locofrank|linux> 69에서 지정한 것을 못쓰는건가요?
<locofrank|linux> 그게 이해가 가장 안되네요
<locofrank|linux> 즉 sans 대신 나눔고딕으로 전부 선택하면
<locofrank|linux> 69에서 매칭한거와 상관없이 전부 영문, 한글, 한자 나눔고딕으로 나오는건지요
<bundo> 네..
<locofrank|linux> 지금 69가 없는 상태에서는 영문 지정과 관계없이 한글은 나눔고딕으로 나오거든요
<locofrank|linux> 그래서 너무 헷갈려요
<locofrank|linux> 이거 어떻게 이해를 해야 하지.. 흑흑
<locofrank|linux> 아무튼 조금 더 살펴보고 그래도 모르면 질문드리겠습니다.
<bundo> 네 ^^ 사실 저도 헛갈리는 부분 좀 있습니다
<locofrank|linux> 일단 영문 로케일을 쓰는 상황이라 더 헷갈리는 상태인데 어찌어찌 다 해결해서
<locofrank|linux> 플래시 한글 표현만 빼고 원하는대로 출력은 되는 상태입니다.
<locofrank|linux> 그런데 좀 체계적으로 이해하고 싶은데 그게 힘드네요
<bundo> 제글 두개 는 보셨는 지요 ?
<locofrank|linux> 플래시 한글은 아무래도 시스템 로케일을 체크하는 것 같구요
<locofrank|linux> 네
<locofrank|linux> 그거야 바이블이니..
<bundo> 저도 그게 아는거 다에유 헤헤
<locofrank|linux> 설마요. 저같은 넘이 얼마나 똑같은 질문을 했겠습니까... 저도 답답한데 오죽하시겠어요
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<fudoyusei> 야호!
<tendotten> dd
<tendotten> 누구 계신가요??
<MK-BB> 흠
<saml> hey, korean font is broken   ½ÃÅ©¸´ °¡µç OST Part.3   how can i restore?
<han9k> install Korean Language pack
<han9k> maybe you need to uninstall them 1st
<saml> i see other koreans
<saml> but not this mp3 metadata
<saml> 안녕하세요
<shriekout> =ㅅ=
<shriekout> 한글로 적어주세요... ㅋㅋ
<saml> 한국어 타입도 되고 다 되는데 이 mp3 테그는 깨졌어요
<han9k> 아니.. 외국 사람인줄 알았잖아요!zz;
<han9k> ㅋㅋ;
<saml> 아마 테그 저장한 사람이 잘못 한것 아닐까요?
<han9k> 요즘 포럼에 그거 고치는 법 나오던데요. 저는 음악 테그 잘안써서 관심 있게 안보지만요 ^^;
<saml> 옛날에 이메일 이런식으로 왔을떼 encoding바꾸는 방법 있었는데
<saml> 아 네
<saml> 찾아 볼게요
<saml> 한국이세요?
<han9k> http://ubuntu.liberotown.com/7
<han9k> 네
<saml> 한국 은 리눅스 안쓰죠?
<han9k> 쓰죠..
<han9k> 잘은 몰라도 저희 포럼 7천명 오갔는데 한번 쯤은 써보셨을꺼에요
<han9k> 우분투만요.. 다른 리눅스 사용자는 잘 모르겠네요
<saml> 네
<shriekout> 그놈3가 출격했습니다!
<saml> easytag 해봤는데.. 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> http://gnome3.org/
<han9k> 저런
<han9k> 헉.. 벌써 2시 다되가네요
<han9k> 자러갑니다. 좋은 밤되세요~
<MK-BB> 흠
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-20
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 흠
<bundo> ^^;
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<han9k> bundo님~
<bundo> ^^;
<han9k> 왜 땀을 흘리시고.. (맛난거 드세요?)
<han9k> 포럼에 한글ID는 공격 안받는다는 내용을 읽고 떠오른것인데요
<han9k> 모든 사용자 ID에 최소 1글자는 한글을 포함시키면 어떨까요?
<han9k> 앞으로가입하실 분 포함해서요.
<han9k> 저는 "ㅇhan9kㅇ"으로 바꾼다든지 그런식으로하면 개인 계정 해킹도 막고 한글이 들어가니까 외국인 가입을 막을 수있을 것 같은데요
<bundo> 에휴 저 오늘 고민 안되유 아찍 술에 쩔어서 해자어 해야해유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 갠찮킨함
<bundo> 좋킨함
<han9k> 외국인이라도 한글 사용이 되고 읽을 수 있는 사람은 들어올 수있을텐데..
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 근데 그게 설정이  쉽게 되는거는 아니에요
<bundo> 규칙이 몇글자 정도이죠
<han9k> 한글도 최소 몇글자여야된다구요?
<bundo> han9k  phpBB 새로 만드실래유 ?
<bundo> 흐흐
<han9k> 저 phpbb 맹입니다 -_-;
<han9k> 번역비 나오면 책방가서 책 사보면서 공부할께요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 최근 뉴스에 아스피린을 따듯한 커피에 넣어서 마시면 해장된다는 실험 결과가 있다고 봤습니다.
<bundo> 한글포함 규칙은 없습니다
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 특수문자는 있지만 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> han9k  http://php.bundo.biz
<bundo> 가입 하시면  관리자 권한 드릴테니
<bundo> 안에 관리자 살쳐 보십시오
<bundo> 안에 관리자 살펴 보십시오
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 어제 합정서 쩝 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<han9k> ?
<han9k> 식사 맛있게 하셨어요? 1차..
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 참 번역 할꺼에요 ?
<han9k> 네 내용 확인하구요
<bundo> 종민이 연락 왔군요 ?
<han9k> 전혀...;
<bundo> ?
<han9k> 활성키 기다리고 있어요. 포럼 가입
<bundo> 아뇨 번역 (윤종민) 이
<bundo> 그거 아니고 딴건가요 ?
<han9k> 어느분인지 모르겠네요. 혹시 인천xxx회장에서 나오게되신분인가요?
<bundo> 아님
<bundo> 그건 김인동이
<han9k> 그럼 어느분이시죠? 전화는 아직 안왔습니다.
<han9k> 아 네..
<bundo> 인동이가 연락 할일 없는데..
<han9k> 2주전에 헤어지면서 어느분께서 번역 이야기를 하셨는데 그분인줄 알았어요.
<han9k> 그럼 어제 제 왼쪽에 앉으신 분인가요?
<bundo> 아님
<bundo> 그친구 아니고
<bundo> GNUkorea 윤종님 (bluegay)
<han9k> 제가 뵌분 아니죠?
<bundo> GNUkorea 윤종als (bluegay)
<bundo> GNUkorea 윤종민 (bluegay)
<han9k> 전화는 아직 안왔습니다.
<bundo> 네 본적없심
<han9k> 네..
<han9k> 걱정이네요. GNU GPL 새버전 번역하라고 하실까봐 -_-;
<bundo> 아님 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 우리 포럼도 활성화 키 부터 테스트 해볼까요 ?
<han9k> 넵
<bundo> 아니면 음
<han9k> 분도님 포럼 가입했는데 안와요 =_=
<bundo> 스펨 처리 될듯 쩝
<han9k> o.O?
<bundo> 요즘 내서버 스펨서버로 등록이..
<han9k> 어서오세요
<bundo> New member post limit:
<bundo> New members are within the Newly Registered Users group until they reach this number of posts. You can use this group to keep them from using the PM system or to review their posts. A value of 0 disables this feature.
<bundo> 이건 어떄요 ?
<han9k> 스팸함에도 없어요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 근데 문제가요
<bundo> 네이버는 스펨으로 처리를 하거든요
<bundo> 다음도 마찬가지고
<bundo> 회원 가입 인증 하면
<han9k> 댓글 몇개 달거나 몇번 로그인하기전에 새로가입된회원 신분으로 남는 것인것 같은데요
<bundo> 그런문제가 또 있답니다.
<han9k> 제 이메일은 러켓 메일입니다;
<bundo> 아니 우분투 포럼 이야기임
<bundo> 내서버는 이미 스펨 서버라 메일 잘못감
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> =_=
<han9k> 그래도 스팸함에 남아있을텐데요;
<Seony> han9k: 며칠 전에 이브가 업뎃됐는데, 캐릭터에서 엄청난 발전을 이뤘어요. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> +_+?
<Seony> 꿈에 나올까 무서운 캐릭터에서 엘프족으로.. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎ;
<han9k> bundo > 제가 제안한 방법에 대한 향후 문제점 및 보완 대책 벌써 나왔습니다. ㅋㅋ;
<han9k> 그 방법 구현 어려울까요?
<borios_> 으아.ㅠㅠ 우분투에서 바이오스 업데이트어떻게 해야되요?
<bundo>  델 우분투 전용 피시는 리눅스용으로 제공을합니다.
<bundo> 그외엔 모두 도스 부팅 해야 합니다.
<bundo> 도스용 만드는 법 http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<bundo> 시디 굽지 않으려면 USB 메모리 이용하십시오
<borios_> 우분투로 부팅되어있는상태에서도 만들수있나요?
<bundo> 네 링크 보십시오
<Seony> 노트북용 하드 7200rpm짜리로 하나 사려고 하는데 제품 추천 부탁드립니다. 히타치가 좋다고는 하는데, 제품마다 성능차이가 좀 있나보네요.
<han9k> 윈도 그래픽 카드 문제로 재부팅합니다;
<han9k> 어서오세요~
<Seony> 혹시 vmware나 버추얼박스를 한 번에 2개 이상 띄워놓고 쓰시는 분 계세요?
<han9k> 컴퓨터 많으시면서.. 모잘라요? ^^;
<Seony> 많아도 그게 다 맥이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 윈도우7이랑 우분투를 같이 띄워놓고 동시에 쓰려고 하는데 성능저하가 어느정도나 나는지 궁금해서요...
<han9k> 하하;
<Seony> 왠지 놋북하드를 7200으로 업글해야할 것 같기도 하는데... 써볼까 하다가 혹시나 써보신 분이 계실 것 같아서요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 그렇게 하드코어하신 분은 안계실 것 같은데요^^;
<Seony> 음... 하드코어 장르였군요. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 맥, 윈도7, 리눅스 동시에 돌리는 영상있네요
<han9k> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipbybtK-6YQ
<han9k> (부러워라 ㅠㅠ)
<Seony> 오홋... 링크 감사합니다.
<Seony> 음... 전체화면으로 각각의 OS를 띄워놓고 스페이시스로 돌려가면서 쓰는군요...
<Seony> 그래도 저정도 성능이 나오는 걸로 봐서는 쓸만하다는 얘기네요.
<Seony> 게다가 화면사이즈가 작은 걸로 봐서는 맥프로급은 아니고... 맥북프로 정도 될 거 같은데...
<Seony> 음.. 그럼 램을 윈도우7 2기가, 우분투 2기가, 맥 4기가 떼어주고 쓰면 그럭저럭 쓸만하겠군요.
<han9k> 아마도 가능하지 않을까 생각됩니다 ^^
<Seony> 사실 윈도우는 전혀 쓸모가 없는데, 학교에서 간혹 윈도우 아니면 안되는 게 있더라구요..
<han9k> 네.. ㅎㅎ;
<shriekout> 윈도우 xp에서 국세청 접속해서 연말정산서류 프린터 하려니...
<shriekout> 공인인증서 인식이 안되서 1시간 30분 정도 동안 실랑이를 벌이다가...
<shriekout> 우분투로 접속하니... 되네요... =ㅅ=
<shriekout> xp에서 안되던게... 우분투에서 되다니... 국세청 칭찬충 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> o.O
<han9k> 오래(는 안살았지만)살다보니 그런일도 다 보네요 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 미국인 중에 우분투를 어반투라고 하는 사람도 있군요 ^^;
<fudoyusei> 미국인 좀 특이하네요
<fudoyusei> 영국인은 그냥 우분투라고 하는 거죠?
<han9k> 지역마다 사투리가 심해요 ^^;
<Seony> 그럴만하죠. 영어가 아니니까요....
<fudoyusei> 역시 미국도 사투리 있군요
<han9k> 글쎄요.. 영국인들도 자기만의 영어가 따로 있죠;
<fudoyusei> 영국인들도 사투리 있어요
<han9k> 우분투는 남아프리카 말인 것으로 알고있습니다.
<fudoyusei> 한국이나 외국이나 사투리는 있나봐요
<fudoyusei> 네
<han9k> 말이 아니고.. 그 언어의 단어요 ㅎㅎ;
<fudoyusei> 반투어인가
<Seony> 줄루족 언어잖아요.
<han9k> 네
<han9k> 이 사람 리눅스는 레닉스로 발음 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 발음을 잘못하는 사람이 있을만은 해요...
<fudoyusei> 반투어 맞네요
<Seony> 레닉스... 제가 사는 동네 대부분 사람들이 "리닉스" 정도로 발음하던데요?
<han9k> 네. 저도 리닉스로 많이 들었어요
<fudoyusei> 반투어 맞는데...
<fudoyusei> 뭐 그 중에서 줄루족이니;
<Seony> 첨에 리눅스 라고 얘기하니까 잘 못알아듣더라구요...
<Seony> 그래서 제가 어색했지만 리닉스라고 하니까 알아듣고.. ㅎㅎ
<fudoyusei> 지역마다 발음하는게 다르군요
<han9k> 반투어 맞지만 아프리카 각종 언어 중에 분투 오분투 우분투.. 등등 단어가 많이 쓰입니다 ^^;
<Seony> 아뇨. 거의 비슷해요. 근데 미국사람들이 리닉스라고 발음하는 거 같더라구요.
<han9k> 저는 라이눅스라고 했어요. 원래 발음 몰라서요 ^^;;
<fudoyusei> 특이한 미국인?!
<Seony> 어차피 외래어니까 어떻게 부르든 뭐...
<fudoyusei> 지역마다 다르니 어쩔 수 없네요
<han9k> 네
<fudoyusei> 일본의 경우 유분츄
<Seony> 참고로, 리누스의 이름은 미국에서는 "라이너스"라고 하죠.
<fudoyusei> 라고 하더군요
<Seony> 스누피에 나오는 그 라이너스.. Linus입니다.
<han9k> 아하
<fudoyusei> 스웨덴을 영어로 스위든 하는 것처럼요...
<Seony> 나라별로 발음이 조금씩 다르기 때문에, 어떻게 부르든 사실 그게 문제될 건 없어요.
<fudoyusei> 그렇긴 하네요
<han9k> 우리나라도 그러지 않나요? 쌀.. 경상도 갔더니 형이 살이라고 하던데요? ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 하하하....
<Seony> 갱상도 발음이 좀 그렇죠.
<fudoyusei> 어느 나라든 사투리는 있기 마련이지요~
<han9k> ^^;
<fudoyusei> 학교를 핵겨 라고 하는데요 뭐
<han9k> 하하
<fudoyusei> 핵교 구나
<Seony> 음... 노트북용 7200하드 알아보는데, 요즘 신기한 하드 많네요. ssd가 달린 하이브리드도 있고...
<fudoyusei> 흐음 신기술이 점점 나오고 있군요
<Seony> ssd 4기가 달아놓고 그걸 캐쉬로 쓰는 하이브리드 하드가 시게이트에서 나왔는데 가격이 좀 쎄요.
<han9k> 오..
<Seony> 안정성에 좀 문제가 있는 것 같긴 한데, 사람에 따라 많이 다르고... 암튼 이것저것 알아보는데 고민되는군요 ㅎㅎ
<fudoyusei> 흠.. 저는 본체 그래픽 카드랑 오디오 카드 알아보는 중이랍니다
<fudoyusei> 그래픽 카드 엔비디아로 쓸지..
<Seony> 당연히 ati로 가야죠. 근데 리눅스에서의 드라이버 지원 때문에 좀 고민되시겠군요.
<fudoyusei> 흠;; 리눅스에도 엔비디아 먹히지 않나요?
<Seony> 엔비디아에서 요즘 저질르는 짓을 봐서는 당연히 ati로 가야한다는 게 제 의견입니다...
<Seony> 엔비디아는 리눅스 드라이버 지원 잘해주잖아요... 제 말은 ati 드라이버가 좀 안좋다구요.
<fudoyusei> ATI라...
<fudoyusei> 그렇군요
<fudoyusei> ...
<shriekout> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=75217#p75217
<shriekout> =ㅅ=V
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 근데... 다른 문제가 발생한게... 프린트에 한글이 안 찍혀나옵니다 =ㅅ=;;;
<han9k> 국세청 Help 게시판에 올려야되는 것 아닌가요? (연말정산 코너 이용법)
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> shriekout 포니즈옹 네이버에 한국김프사이트 만들었데요
<han9k> 저런;;
<shriekout> 그럴까요?
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 열심히 하실듯 :)
<bundo> 어제 제가 말좀 막고
<bundo> 김프 대신 상황 이야기 했는데..
<bundo> 흐 어제 난상토론이었심 쩝
<shriekout> 흠...
<bundo> 사람들은 많이 왔습니더
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> :)
<han9k> 그런데 "네이버 한국 김프" 검색하면 김프 코리아 뜨는데요? ^^;
<borios_> 부팅할때 grub메뉴가 안뜨는데 강제로 뜨게 하려면 어찌해야되요?
<bundo> 방금 만든 까페가 머 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 히드 = false
<shriekout> 광고해야지... 김프 카페 생겼다고
<bundo> 히든 = false
<borios_> grub2 에서 grub.cfg를 root로 열먼되죠?
<bundo> 아뇨
<shriekout> http://cafe.naver.com/gimp
<borios_> 그럼 어찌 수정해요?
<han9k> 멤버수 1 =_=
<shriekout> 어.. 아닌 것 같은데요
<shriekout> # 프로필 since 2005.10.07
<shriekout> 2005년부터 있던 카페... =ㅅ=;;;
<shriekout> http://cafe.naver.com/openediting
<shriekout> 아... 여기군요 :)
<borios_> bundo: 히든 값 어디서 수정해요?
<bundo> 한번 검색해보시면 안될까유
<bundo> 전치매라 .,, ㅎㅎ
<han9k> http://cafe.naver.com/openediting
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요
<han9k> 같은데요 어제 오신분 저 단어 쓰시던데
<han9k> 매니저 ID = 어제 오신분
<shriekout> http://cafe.naver.com/openediting.cafe?iframe_url=/ArticleRead.nhn%3Farticleid=4
<shriekout> 결국 김프 코리아에서 말씀하시든게... 제가 끝까지 물었지만 답변 안 하셨던...
<shriekout> 결국 제가 영어 못해서... 포니즈님께 미움 받았던듯... =ㅅ=
<han9k> ^^;;
<Seony> shriekout: 별로 걱정하실 게 없는 게, 그분 영어는 완전히 엉터리거든요.
<han9k> 하하하
<shriekout> 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 근데.. 왜 밴 당하셨는지 저는 그게 궁금해요 -_-;
<Seony> 자신이 잘한다고 생각하시길래 제가 지적이나 별 말은 안했지만 심히 엉터리입니다...
<Seony> han9k: 남의 창작물을, "우리 같은 고수"는 맘대로 배껴도 된다는 엄청난 말실수를 하셔서요.. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 헉;
<shriekout> han9k, 제가 김프 코리아 관리자로서...
<han9k> 오픈일때나 가능하죠.. 아무거나 끌어쓰면 안되죠 =_=
<shriekout> 사실... 포니즈님 활동자체가 좀 짜증나는 부분이 있었지만... 함부로 밴 하지도 못하고... 좀 속 앓이 중이었어요
<Seony> 네. 예전부터 좀...
<shriekout> 오픈 커뮤니티니 그냥 넘어가자 싶었는데... 앞에 Seony 님께서 지적하셨다시피...
<shriekout> "우리 같은 파워유저는 그냥 가져와서 써도 된다"
<shriekout> 잘 걸렸다 싶었고, 답변을 요구했지만... 그것마저도 무시... 그래서 그냥 밴 =ㅅ=
<bundo> 헉 나는 가입 못하겠심 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bundo> 영어가 중1수준임 OTL
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> http://cafe.naver.com/openediting/4
<bundo> 복사 실수
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> borios_  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<han9k> 복사/붙여쓰기는 유x원 수준 =_=
<han9k> (저는 키보드가 고장이라 유x원 수준입니다..;)
<Seony> bundo: 중2 영어수준이 있어야한다고 글 쓰신 분의 국어실력은 초2 같네요...
<bundo> 하하
<bundo> 어제 듣기도 잘못하더군요
<Seony> 띄어쓰기도 그렇고 맞춤법도...
<han9k> 요즘 사이트 번역 있는데 꼭 외국어 수준 정해야되나요...;
<borios_> bundo: 감사합니다. ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> 참... ted 비디오 번역팀 페이스북에 있습니다
<bundo> grub.cfg 를 편집하면 커널 모듈 리빌드 마다 그럽 설정이 바꾸어 집니다
<shriekout> 어제 가입했고... 지금 번역된 목록을 받아서 하루에 하나씩 보고 있습니다. :)
<bundo> 그래서 /etc 쪽을 손보아야 합니다.
<han9k> 네이버 se 잘해놨네요. http://se.naver.com/
<han9k> 영어로만 쳐도 한글 떠요
<bundo> 네이버 친창 하는거 보니 네이버에 이력서 넣었죠 그죠 ?
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 단지 언어 혼합은 불가 -_-
<han9k> 네이버 넣었는지 기억 않나네요..
<bundo> 참 KT 에서 화요일 온데요
<bundo> 그래서 다음주 화요일에 사무실 나갈려고요
<bundo> 그날 별일없음 같이 봅시다
<han9k> 네~
<bundo> KT 에 서 사람 하나쓰면 도와 준다고 할까요 ? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그쪽도 개발 파트 같은디 ..
<han9k> 분도님 해보세요~
<bundo> 넵
<bundo> 저 원래 그런말 잘해요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 좀 깡패죠 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> smplayer나 기본 동영상에서 자막 sync 기능 없을까요? (자막 시간 늦추기/빠르게하기)
<han9k> 깡패 ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 어제 유명환이 제 별명하나 더 지워 주더라고요
<bundo> 강틀러
<bundo> 쩝
<han9k> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 어제 2시에 합정서 헤어 졌답니다.
<bundo> 졸려서 힘들더라고요 ㅎ
<locofrank|linux> han9k 토템은 모르겠고 smplayer에서는 z하고 x로 되요
<han9k> 감사합니다!
<locofrank|linux> 별말씀을..
<bundo> 매지님 2월 16일 시간좀 내세유
<bundo> 커뮤니티와 오픈소스 활성화 토론 할꺼에요
<bundo> 암튼 상황 보자고요
<han9k> 또 뭘 토론할지 토론하시려구 ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<locofrank|linux> 델루지 네트워크 끊기는 문제는 고칠 생각이 없나보네요...
<locofrank|linux> 뭘해도 안되네요 킁
<bundo> 제가 사회보면유 다 말막어 버립니더 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 무슨 버그인지 감을 못잡았나보죠;
<locofrank|linux> 저만 나타나는 문제도 아니고 몇 년째 버그리포팅 되고 있던데 ..
<han9k> 구글 크롬에서 구글 문서에 한글 잘안되는 것은 잡았나 모르겠네요..
<han9k> 그것도 5인가 6부터 있던 문제인데 지금 구글 크롬 8이잖아요 ^^;;
<locofrank|linux> 감사한 마음으로 사용해야 한다는건 아는데 이건 너무 크리티컬한 문제라 ㅋ
<han9k> 저런;
<shriekout> 2월 16일요?
<han9k> 2월 3번째 수요일요
<shriekout> 넵... 참석하도록 하겠습니다. :)
<shriekout> 확답은 못 드리지만... 월차 안 쓰고 그 때 낼께요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> ^^;
<shriekout> 한글 출력 안되서... adobe reader deb 파일 다운로드중 =ㅅ=
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> poppler-data 패키지 설치 해보십시오
<shriekout> 해 봤는데 안되더라구요
<shriekout> 패키지 설치했습니다.
<bundo> 그럼 모니터를 잘 딱으십시오
<shriekout> 지금 adobe reader는 인쇄 누르니...
<shriekout> 메모리만 엄청 잡아먹고... 프로그램 정지 =ㅅ=;;;
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 어제 기뻣던건
<shriekout> 메모리가 아니구나... 씨피유
<bundo> 정보공유연대 친구하나가 우분투 정착한거임
<shriekout> 오호
<bundo> 그래서 그친구 옆에 않자 하는거 보았는데... 흐 기쁘더라고요
<bundo> 7월 발표 하고 알게된 친구임 그때 코분투 주었거근요
<han9k> 키큰 남자요?
<bundo> 네... 머리 크고 곱슬
<han9k> 네. 배우인줄 알았어요 =_=
<shriekout> 오오
<han9k> (처음에 보고 10초간 남잔가 여잔가.. 한참 생각도..)
<shriekout> 아쉽... 남자구나... =ㅅ=
<han9k> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그친구도 사회학 박사하는데.,... 오픈소스쪽 민호님 하고 공동으로 논문 준비에요
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 그래서 그사람들이 함께 모인것입니다.
<han9k> 그렇군요.
<bundo> 다 목적이 다른데요
<bundo> 역시 술마시려고 모인 이들이 제일 많터군요 헤헤
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 하하
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 저는 오픈 커뮤니티의 고충 사항과 서로 좋은 점을 보고 배우면 좋겠다는 생각에 얘기 많이 나눴으면 하는데요..
<han9k> 어느 분들은 그런 얘기는 시간낭비고, 어떤 목표를 세우자.. 이러시는것 같아요 =_=
<han9k> (어제도 김밥 안줘서 많이 실망했습니다 ㅠㅠ)
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 역쉬... 먹는게 문제군요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 올해 두번째 당했어요..
<han9k> 첫번째는 다음(daum)
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 낮에 모임 해볼까나 음
<han9k> 분도님께서 저녁 안사주셨으면, 옆에 분처럼 과자 산만하게 쌓아놓고 먹었을찌도 몰라요 ㅋㅋ;
<han9k> 낮에 많이 모일까요?
<bundo> 다들 직장인이니까
<bundo> 그정도 올수 있는 위치들이거든요
<bundo> 한번 메일링으로 던쟈 보려고요
<bundo> 전져
<bundo> 던져
<bundo> 오늘 오타 심하네요 알콜성 수전증
<han9k> 넷북이라 작은것이겠죠..
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1295524504.png
<bundo> 이게 넷북 인가유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 히히
<Seony> 음... 그러고보니 vmware에는 사양 적게먹는 넷북 에디션도 좋겠군요
<bundo> 참 han9k 님 내가 맛난거 사겠습니더
<han9k> 헉.. 해상도가 어마어마
<han9k> 왜요.. 무서워요 =_=;
<bundo> 오늘 금호여중 강의비 들어 왔심
<bundo> 쩝
<han9k> 와~ ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 근데 그거 코분투 운영비로 쓰신다면서요 ^^;
<bundo> 코분투 사무실 운영비란게 술 & 밥값이죠
<bundo> 쩝
<han9k> ^^;
<bundo> 에휴 대학생강의 해서 강의비 챙겨야하는데
<han9k> 하세요~
<bundo> 동생좋고 배부좋코
<bundo> 매부
<bundo> 강의비 & 선물은 진흥원이 댄다고 했는데
<bundo> 문제가 어제 현인님이 이야기 했듯이 서울에서
<han9k> 오~
<bundo> 대학생 30명 모으기 힘들어유 쩝
<bundo> 4시간씩 3일 교육 계획서가 보류중입니더
<han9k> 대학 등록금때문에 다들 알바해서 그런가요?
<bundo> 리눅스 관심이 없어유 쩝
<han9k> 게임 돌아가야 관신 주죠...
<bundo> 망해가기 일보직전이라잖아요 대학 리눅 동아리
<han9k> 토렌트라도 안끊기고 빨리 받거나=_=
<han9k> 네.. 그말 듣고 씁쓸하데요;
<bundo> 올해 여름 가을 동국대 , 한양대 지원 발표 갔는데요
<bundo> 20명 정도 모이는데
<bundo> 알고보니 다 딴대학 리눅 회장들 임원 들 이어라고요 ㅎ
<han9k> 저런
<bundo> 서로 참가 해준거죠 쩝
<bundo> 2001년은요
<bundo> 2천명 모였데요
<han9k> 초등학교부터 윈도만 쓰니.. 리눅스 배우려 하겠어요? PC방도 대부분 윈도인데 -_-
<bundo> 한양대 리눅 동아리 1대회장 = 다음 DNS 관리 팀장
<bundo> 그친구 말이
<bundo> 2001년인가 2년 자기 회장할때 2천명 모였데요
<han9k> 리눅스에서 쓸수 있는 유틸리티나 뭐.. 쓸모 있는 것 만드는 대회를 열어서 진흥원이 상품/상금 대면 모를까요
<bundo> 저는 그런 시절이 돌아 오기 위해 올해 투신 하렵니더 헤헤
<bundo> 그래서 어제 모임 준비한거에요
<han9k> 네
<han9k> 자기 소개 50%, 김프 10%해서 시간 다 잡아 먹었잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 어제 김프 커뮤니티 문제 모임인 줄 알고 애들 달려 왔데유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 2월에 진짜 다시 한번 김프 해야함 ㅎㄹㅎ
<bundo> 매지님 올라오면 찡하게한번 더 할까요 ? ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<han9k> 토론을 좀 더 자유롭게 했으면 좋겠어요...
<han9k> 특정 주제로 토론하실분은 다른 방 가서 하시거나..
<han9k> (김밥 준다고 할때 김밥 주시거나.. -__-;) 그때부터 뭐가 안맞더니, 그로 인해(?) 토론을 위한 토론이 된 분위기..
<shriekout> 흠... 폰트 문제로 안되는 것 같아요
<shriekout> 일단 pdf 파일을 보면, 한글은 화면에 잘 표시되는데... 인쇄를 하면 한글 출력이 안되고...
<shriekout> 아예 안 나옴
<shriekout> 다른 오피스나 텍스트 파일은 한글이 잘 나오고
<han9k> 저런..
<shriekout> 리브레 오피스로 pdf로 출력해서, 다시 인쇄하면 한글이 잘 인쇄돼요
<shriekout> 즉, 원본에 있는 글꼴의 문제인 것 같아요...
<shriekout> 화면에는 대체 글꼴로 나타나지만, 인쇄할 때는 특정 글꼴로 출력하려고 하니 문제가 발생한듯...
<han9k> 국세청에서 해결해야될 문제죠?
<han9k> 아하..
<shriekout> 하여튼 그렇게 가닥을 잡고... 폰트를 살펴보고 잇어요
<shriekout> 국세청에서는 아주 잘해주었고...
<shriekout> :)
<han9k> 네..
<bundo> 어제 김밥 안주고 과자 준비되서 사람들 사나웠던거임
<bundo> 다음엔 김 하고 밥 줘야징
<bundo> 울집 돌파래김 진짜 좋은데
<han9k> ^ㅠ^
<han9k> 간장 곁들이면 금상첨화~
<bundo> 어 다음 2월은 공개SW역량 프라자에게  간장 밥 준비하고
<bundo> 저는돌 파래김 준비하죠 머
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> 아니다 간장은 김프 커뮤니티에 부탁해봐야징
<bundo> 김프 사이트에 정식 요청 공문 보내야징
<han9k> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 간장 혐조에 관한건....  ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ ...
<bundo> 간장 협조에 관한건....  ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ ...
<bundo> 내용
<bundo> 본포럼에 김프이야기가 너무 많이 나오니 김프코리아(한국)에서 간장을 협조 하여 주십시요 국간장 은 사절입니다.
<bundo> 진(왜)간장입니다.
<han9k> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 혹시 여유가 되신다면 뽁아서 빠은 깨도 부탁드립니다.
<han9k> 볶아서;
<bundo> ^^;
<han9k> 빻은..;
<bundo> 오
<bundo> 화요일 하나 만들어 보내자고요
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> 김프코리아 공문 받아본적 없을꺼임
<bundo> 1호로 남겨 주어야징
<bundo> 히히
<han9k> 분도님 책상 밑에 있는 것 상하기전에 가져가세요 -_-
<bundo> 아 그거 대추요 ?
<bundo> 하긴 사무실따뜻해서 쩝
<han9k> 대추였어요?
<bundo> 말린 대추인데요
<han9k> 네..
<bundo> 사무실따뜻해서 안좋음
<han9k> 그러게요.. 냉장고라도 하나 있어야 겠어요
<bundo> 그거 떠돌이님 부모님이 뇌물로 준듯해요
<han9k> -ㅇ-;
<bundo> 취업 시켜주라고... 책 많이 팔리게 해달라고... 쩝
<bundo> 받았으니 신경써주어야죠 ... @,.@V
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 쩝 임기중에 선물 절대 안받으려고 했는데 어흑
<bundo> 무지개떡 보내준다는거도 고사 했는디 쩝
<han9k> +_+
<bundo> 어제 바쁘고 사람많아서 그냥 받아 버렸네유
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> <== 아 이러면 청문회 가는데.... 쩝
<han9k> <== 무료로 증인 되어드릴께요
<bundo> 받은거 확실하다고 .. ?
<bundo> 쩝
<han9k> 증인: "네. 분도님께서는 뇌물을 받은 적이 있습니다"
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 에휴 이런 오점을 찍으면 다음 리러들 힘든디 킁 ~~
<bundo> 커뮤니티는 순수성 + 재미 입니더 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> han9k 님은 오픈소스 커뮤니티에서 제일 중요한게  어떤거  보시나요?
<han9k> 커뮤니티에서요?
<bundo> 네 정체성이랄까 모토 ?
<bundo> 머 그런거요 중요한거
<han9k> 개인적으로 사람들의 교류 편이성, 언어의 자유 등.. 그런건데요
<bundo> 언어의 자유는 = 표현의 자유 ?
<han9k> *편의
<bundo> 그리고 커뮤니티니깐  교류 ?
<han9k> 그런것보다요, 외국인이여도 대화 가능한.. 그런 것이요
<bundo> 음
<bundo> 러시아 포함 ?
<bundo> 헤헤
<han9k> 모두요
<bundo> 스펨 포함 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 하하.. 그런것은 아니구요 ^^;
<shriekout> 오픈인데!
<shriekout> 여자가 없어요!
<shriekout> ㅠㅅㅠ
<bundo> OTL
<bundo> 어제 CCK 사무국장여자분 찐짜 멋짐
<han9k> =_=
<han9k> 네..
<shriekout> 오오!
<shriekout> 이쁜가요!
<shriekout> 멋진건 별로 필요 없... =33
<bundo> 끄떡
<han9k> 어제오신 여자분 거의 다 이쁘시던데요
<shriekout> 오오
<shriekout> CCK 정회원 가입해서 의결권 가져야겠다!
<bundo> shriekout 그래서 2월 참가 하라는거임
<shriekout> 총회 올 참석!
<bundo> ^^;
<shriekout> 넵!!!!!!!!!!!
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아 그리고 매지님 명단에 넣어 달란 말 못했어요
<bundo> 직접 하세유 .. 죄송
<shriekout> 아... 괜찮습니다. 어차피 후원회원으로 가입했는데요
<bundo> 어제 저 못한거 무지 많아유
<shriekout> 의결권도 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> ^^;
<shriekout> 똑같은 돈 내고 의결권 가질까 했는데...
<shriekout> 의결권 가지면... 자꾸 올라오라고 할 것 같아서... 의결권 포기 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 돈내면 생색 내야합니다.
<bundo> 돈내면 생색 내야합니다.
<shriekout> 차비가 더 많이 들것 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 참 간장 들고 오세요
<shriekout> ?
<bundo> 위 대화 보세유
<bundo> 간장 들고 오면 스타 되는거임
<shriekout> 간장밥!
<shriekout> 넵!
<bundo> 아뇨 간장만
<shriekout> 간장 꼭 들고 가겠습니다!
<bundo> 밥 = 공개SW역량밥프라자에서
<shriekout> 계란도 있어야할 것 같은데... =ㅅ=
<bundo> 어제 들으니 밥이 되겠다는군요
<shriekout> 계란에 간장 붙고 비벼먹어야!
<bundo> 김있삼
<shriekout> 아!
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 김밥 배신으로 han9k 님이 분란 조장할까  걱정입니다.
<bundo> 김밥 배신 두번이래요
<shriekout> 2월에 올라갈 때... 잠깐 슈퍼에 들려서 간장 큰거 사갈까... ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 쩝
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ^^;
<bundo> 걍 울산서 회먹다 하나 들고 오세요
<shriekout> 전... 잠시 자리를 좀... 오늘 연말정산 완료하려니... 결국 프린트는 윈도 xp에서... =ㅅ=
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네
<shriekout> 휘리릭 =33
<han9k> 인텔도 아니고 퇴장 하실때 멜로디가?
<han9k> (휘리릭) 하고.. 분도님도 하나 만드세요
<bundo> 저는  "슈슝 ~~~~~" 입니더
<han9k> 분도님 퇴장하실때 "똥깡똥깡~"
<han9k> 등장하실때는"땡깡땡깡~"
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 어 저분 누구지
<bundo> [명령어] whois 115.140.7.5 | grep address
<bundo> address:        537-18 Bangbae-dong Seocho-gu SEOUL, 137-060
<bundo> address:        Seoul Sangam-dong Mapo-gu
<bundo> address:        1600
<bundo> address:        Seoul Sangam-dong Mapo-gu
<bundo> address:        1600
<bundo> 난 진짜 아님
<bundo> 감시가 여기까지 뻣친건가 음
<han9k> ?
<han9k> 누가 따라와요? -_-;
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> blueruin  누구시온지요 ?
<han9k> 가끔 보이시던데요
<blueruin> 아 안녕하세요.
<bundo> 상암 아이피입니더 ?
<bundo> 헤헤
<blueruin> 전 그냥 지나가는 객이온데
<blueruin> 혹 자리가 있으면 가족이 되려하옵니다 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 반갑습니다~
<bundo> 네 그건 가능하온데
<bundo> 문제는 혹시 저 감시하려는 분 아닌지 생각이 되서요 헤헤
<bundo> <== 좀 피해망상사이코 입니다.
<blueruin>  ㅋㅋ 일단 몇일간 분위기 파악차 모두들 감시하고 있습죠~!
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 위치가 상암이신가요 방배 이신가요 ?
<bundo> 상암에 코분투 사무실 있어서
<blueruin> 아 저건 등록된 isp 위치같네요
<blueruin> 전 지금 춘천에 있어요
<bundo> 혹시 진흥원 비스무리에서 절 감시하려나해서유 쩝 = 과대 망상이죠
<blueruin> ㅋㅋ 혹시 여기 범법자들 작당처?
<blueruin> 알고보면 사이버 무슨 무슨 테러들이 여기서 시작되는건가요? (__);
<bundo> han9k 님 저 2009년 봄에 국정원에서조사 한이야기 했나요 ?
<han9k> 분도님께서 죄를 많이 지셨는지..;
<han9k> 아뇨?
<bundo> 재산이 42만원 뜨더래요
<bundo> 그래서 저 숨은 휴먼 계좌에서 돈 찻았심
<bundo> 전에 사업하던 통장 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<blueruin> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그떄 함께한 더스트는 1900만원 우와
<bundo> 전 42만원 ... OTL
<bundo> 그냥 자료 만들라고 조사 했다는군요
<bundo> 행안부 국정원 전산 팀장 한테 들었습니더
<bundo> 행안부 전산팀중 하난 국정원 직원이거든요
<bundo> 팀장 급
<bundo> 암튼 아이피가 심히 음심 스럽지만 그건 저의 망상이라고 보겠습니더 ^^;
<bundo> 누리꿈 아이피 어찌 되더라 음
<bundo> 아 저는 121.162.249.110 군
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> [명령어]whois 121.162.249.110 | grep Address
<bundo> IPv4 Address       : 121.162.249.0-121.162.249.255
<bundo> Address            : Sangam-dong, Mapo-gu, Seoul
<bundo> Detail Address     : KIPA, Nuriggumseukwaeeobilding2cheung, C5beulreog, 330DMCguyug
<bundo> Address            : Sangam-dong, Mapo-gu, Seoul
<bundo> Detail Address     : KIPA, Nuriggumseukwaeeobilding2cheung, C5beulreog, 330DMCguyug
<bundo> 주소가 같아서 먼가 좀 그냥 누구 신가 했습니다 blueruin
<bundo> 심심 한데 추적해봐야징
<han9k> -_-;
<han9k> 거쳐오면 추척해도 안나와요..
<bundo> http://blueruin.org/
<han9k> 미남이시네요~
<bundo> 진버넷 활동가
<bundo> 진보넷
<bundo> http://kldp.org/user/4645/track
<bundo> 더 털어 봐야징
<han9k> (서로 털고 계세요?) ㅎㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 히히
<blueruin> 허걱
<blueruin> 삶은 닭알먹고왔떠니 다 털렸네요;
<han9k> 하하
<han9k> 아들 이뻐요~
<blueruin> ㅋㅋ 감사합니다!
<han9k> 보통 새로 태어나면 살이 쭈굴해서 떡두꺼비 같은데 웃는 모습이 귀엽네요 ^^
<bundo> 안주하나 만들어 왔심더 주부의 래퍼시 심정으로 ... ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<bundo> bluetux 하이
<han9k> 래퍼시?
<bundo> 레시퍼  OTL
<han9k> 레시피 아니구요?
<han9k> =_= 어제 맥 쓰시던 분이던가요?
<bundo> 헉 저친구 진정한 리눅유저에요
<han9k> 네..
<han9k> 어제 맥쓰신분이랑 헷갈렸네요 ^^;
<bundo> 그러긴 한데
<blueruin> 아. 지금 맥을 주로 사용하는 입장에서 "진정한 리눅스유저" 에 뜨끔;
<bundo> 맥에 젠투에요
<han9k> ㅋㅋ;
<bundo> 국내 리눅테탑 사용에 선구자임 bluetux
<han9k> 선구자면.. 메시아?
<bundo> 김프등등 어플사용 등 그리고 latex 등등
<bluetux> bundo: 선구자는 아니고. 그저 엽기 사용자일뿐이예용.. 쿨럭...
<han9k> 하하
<bundo> 헤헤 내보기엔 리눅 테탑사용자에게 길을 보여 준거에요
<han9k> latex는 뭘까요.. (검색하러)
<bluetux> 지금 좌 젠투, 우 osx 인데.. 젠투가..~~
<blueruin> 몇일 눈팅한 결과 지금 요기 계신분들이 고수 또는 실세이시군요 (__);
<bluetux> latex.. 좋아요.. 쿨럭..
<bluetux> <-- 모든 보고 문서 거로 만듬..
<han9k> 아하
<bluetux> 다행이 지금 사장님이 무척 좋아함..
<bluetux> 다른쪽 파트 부서장에게도 제꺼 보여주면서 똑같이 만들어 내라가 해서.. 내가 무척 미안해 하고 있는.. 중인..
<han9k> ^^;;
<blueruin> ㅋㅋ 팀킬하지 맙시다!
<han9k> 특별한 프로그램이 있어야되나요? 오픈 오피스 같은 것이요
<bluetux> 일반 text 로 문서 작성해요..
<bluetux> vi 로도 작성가능하고..
<han9k> 네..
<bluetux> 전 emacs 써요
<bluetux> gui 툴도 있기는해요..
<han9k> 소프트웨어 센터에서 찾는데 안뜨네요;
<bluetux> blueruin: 의도한 팀킬 아니예요..
<blueruin> 팀킬하는 사람들 대부분 그렇게 말하죠 ㅡㅡ;
<bluetux> han9k: http://www.ktug.or.kr/xe/ 여기 가면 정보 좀 얻으실수 있어요..
<bundo> bluetux 어제 좀 실망 하셨죠 그러나 다음 2월 좀더 잘해볼께요 처음이라 각 상황이 간단치 않았어요
<bluetux> blueruin: 전 보고 하라고 해서 보고서 냈을뿐인데.. 쿨럭..
<bluetux> bundo: ^^T
<blueruin> 몇일전에는 매제가 아무이유없는 선물이라는 이유로 제 동생한테 상품권과 휴가권(?)을 줬던데. 이게 저의 와이프 통해서 들어와서리..
<blueruin> 아 그런데 맥과 이맥스를 좋아하신다길래 그냥 생각난김에 여쭤보는데요
<han9k> 잘못 눌렀네요;
<blueruin> 맥에서 emacs 도 사용해보셨나요?
<bluetux> 네..
<bundo> han9k http://www.ktug.or.kr
<bluetux> 맥에서도 emacs ㅆ는데요..
<blueruin> 혹 emacs gui 용중 추천하실만한것 있으세요?
<bluetux> gnu emacs 와 아쿠아 이멕스가 있는데..
<bluetux> 전 맥에서는 아쿠아 이맥스 써요..
<bluetux> test 코딩(?) 할때와 문서 작업할때..
<blueruin> 전 리눅스와 맥에서는 emacs를 주로 써봤는데 맥에서는 좀 어색하더라고요. 결국 eclipse 사용중인데 아무리 커스트마이징해도 좀 아쉽더라고요.
<bluetux> 전 개발자는 아니니까..
<han9k> 오.. 위키에서 보는데 괜찮네요. latex 포메팅
<bluetux> 이클립스는 걍.. 폼으로만 깔아 놓는 편..
<bundo> 저도 이클립 그놈 패널에 있는데 폼이에유 ㅎㅎ
<bluetux> han9k: 멋져요 latex http://bluetux.linuxfriend.org/book.pdf 이런 문서도  되요.. 쿨럭..
<bluetux> blueruin: 네 제생각에도.. 맥에서는 리눅스에서보다 이멕스가 조금 불편해요..
<han9k> 책 감사합니다. ^^
<bluetux> 아 저건 완성본 아니고.. 그냥.. 폼만 잡은거예요..
<han9k> 네.. latex용 편집기가 따로 있나요?
<han9k> 그냥 만들기 힘든 초보를 위한 그런 프로그램요
<bluetux> han9k: 전용 편집기도 여러(?) 가지 있어요..
<bluetux> 근데 전 emacs 가 가장 좋아요..
<han9k> 네.
<bluetux> 맥에서는 texshop 이 가장 유명하고..  모든 플랫폼에는 texwork 도 있고
<bluetux> 그리고.. lyx 라는.. 좀.. 진화된(?) 녀석도 있고 한데..
<bluetux> 잘 몰라요..
<bluetux> 그냥 emacs 써요.. =3=333
<han9k> Emacs도 종류가 있네요.. 23/GTK/X11
<bluetux> linux 기반에서는 2 가지가 있는거구요..
<bluetux> emacs vs xemacs
<bluetux> 이렇게 두개
<han9k> lyx는 들어본적 있는 것 같네요..
<bluetux> emacs 에 gui 를 붙는게 gtk 인게 있고.. x11 인게 있는데.. 최신 버전은 gtk 로 붙이는거예요..
<han9k> emacs는 소 그림 있는 것 보긴했는데 뭐하는 프로그램인지는 ^^;;
<bluetux> xemacs 는 좀더 다른..
<han9k> 네
<bluetux> 그냥 에디터..
<bluetux> 노트패드 같은.. 거.. 인데..
<blueruin> 그냥 vim 같은 텍스트에디터 라고 생각하시면 될듯
<bluetux> 기능이 무자게 많아서.. 저도 잘몰라요.. 걍 쓰는거만 쓰는..
<han9k> ^^;
<bluetux> 실행 시켜 보면 알아요..
<bluetux> vi 보다 첨에는 쉬워요..
<han9k> 네 설치중입니다.
<blueruin> 훔 제가 작업피시를 리눅스에서 맥으로 바꾸게 된 이유중 하나가 emacs key binding 이었는데
<han9k> 오피스가 아니라 보조 프로그램으로 분류가 되어있네요..;
<bluetux> 전 맥북에어가 들어왔기 때문이공.. 쿨럭..
<blueruin> 아 갑자기 생각난게 리눅스에서 ctrl + h 를 백스페이스로 맵핑하는 방법이 있나요?
<han9k> 잠시만요
<han9k> 있을것 같은데요
<bluetux> blueruin: 어디에서요?
<blueruin> shell이야 원래 되고, x11 의 모든 응용프로그램에서요.
<blueruin> 특히 파폭이나 크롬같은 브라우저에서요
<bluetux> 거 키 바인등을  emacs 스타일로 바꾸면 될꺼 같은데요..
<bluetux> gconf-editor 이던가..
<bluetux> 암튼 거 근처서..
<bluetux> 그렇네요.. 전 다 바꾸어 났군요.. 쿨럭..
<bluetux> (먹히는것만 확인.. 쿨럭..)
<blueruin> 그큰요. 예전에 30인치 듀얼모니터 + 키바인딩 문제때문에 kldp 에 질문을 올렸는데 해답을 못찾았거든요.
<MK-BB> ㅁ흐
<blueruin> 결국 맥으로와서 지금은 잠정 안착중이고 요즘 다시 리눅스를 기웃거리는 중이에요.
<bluetux> 글면 답이 나왔을꺼 같은데.. 전 리눅스에서는 맨날 그 상태로 썼었거든요.. (전 쓰는 환경이 거의 똑같아요.. )
<blueruin> 그러게요. 꽤 오래전이야기긴한데 너무 간단히 답변해주시니 깜딱이네요
<bluetux> windowmaker-> blackbox -> xfce -> enlightenment 일케 변화 해 왔는데..
<bluetux> 전 잘 모르게.. 제가 그냥 써온 환경이니까요..
<bluetux> 은근히 게을러서 바뀌는걸 싫어 하는 부분이 있어서.. 주구장창 그대로 써요..
<blueruin> 저도 그런편이에요 ㅋㅋ
<bluetux> 즉 옛날에는 모든 keymap 이 emacs  스타일이였었다는.. 쿨럭..
<blueruin> 훔 그런데 제 기억으로는 파폭의 주소입력창등등에서는 ctrl + h 가 안먹었던거 같더라고요
<bluetux> 저보다 심한 사람은.. 무저건 default 로만 쓰는 사람 봤어요..
<bluetux> 진자 고수인데..
<blueruin> ctrl + a, ctrl + e,, 이런건 먹혔던거 같은데
<bluetux> 음.. 근가요.. crtl + h 는 잘 않쓰고요.. crtl + b 는 잘 써봐서 거는 먹혔는데..
<bluetux> k 도 잘쓰고..
<bluetux> 지금 옆 크롬에서도 해보니 h 도 잘먹혀요..
<blueruin> 옹 그큰요. 한번 시도해봐야겠네요. 감사합니다!
<blueruin> 닭알이 부족하다고 했더니 와이프가 라면 끊여분다네요. 밤참먹고 올께요
<bluetux> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man5/elinkskeys.5.html
<MK-BB> 아
<MK-BB> 피곤
<han9k> 요기보면 특정 키를 누르면 어떤 액션(결과)가 나오는지 나오는데요
<han9k> Ctrl+h => Backspace로 할수 있을 것 같은데요
<han9k> MK-BB 좀 주무세요..
<MK-BB> 지금 일어낫/오요
<han9k> ^^;;
<MK-BB> !시간
<MK-BB> [08:47:11] <Star★> !시간
<MK-BB> [※ T-IS ※] 현재 시간은 2011년 01월 20일 목요일 / 오전 8시 47분 11초 입니다.
<han9k> 아침 식사하세요 ^^;
<han9k> 한국오니 베이컨이 자주 생각나네요..;
<bluetux> blueruin: gconf 에 gnome interface theme 를 emacs 로 하면 되네요.. 쿨럭..
<han9k> 미국 연구팀 발표로 9400년전 텍사스에서 인간의 배설물에 개를 먹은 흔적이 있다네요. (앞으로 한국 개 먹는다고 너무뭐라고 하면 이 이야기 해야될듯..)
<bluetux> han9k: 전  그말이(기사가) 즉 한국인은 9400 년전의 원시인과 같다 라는 말로밖에 안보이던데.. 흠..
<han9k> ㅠㅠ
<han9k> 개 키우는 사람으로 개 안먹는데, 개먹는 인간이라는 얘기들으면 씁쓸해요..
<blueruin> 아 넵 bluetux 님 han9k 님 감사해요. 참고해서 한번 해봐야겠네요.
<han9k> ^^
<han9k> 우분투 업데이트가 있네요.. 저는 재부팅하러갑니다
<bundo> 흐 맥주 마시니깡 춥당
<han9k> 자러갑니다. 좋은밤되세요~
<MK-BB> !트레이
<saml> 트레이
<saml> 트론!
<MK-BB> nike984 쿼리
<saml> 퀄이
<nike984> ㅋㅋ 전 irc는 쓴지 얼마 안되서 뭔말인지도 모르겠슴돵 -_-a
<saml> 안자아요?
<saml> 한국 아니에요?
<nike984> 예 여긴 미국 ^^
<nike984> 낮3시예요 ㅎㅎ
<saml> 늉ㅅㄱ?
<saml> 텍사스?
<nike984> 전 아이오와~ 완전 짱시골예요 ㅠㅠ
<saml> ㅎㅎㅎ
<saml> 여긴 뉴욕
<nike984> 아 그러시군요
<saml> 앗
<nike984> mk도 뉴욕산다고 알고 있는데~ 지금은 인디애나 가 있지만서두 ㅎㅎ
<saml> 이거 pm인줄 알았는데
<saml> 한글 우분투 쓰세요?
<nike984> 아니요~ 우분투 영문 환경에서 쓰고 있어요 nabi로 한글 입력만 가능하게 해서 ^^a
<saml> ibus안쓰세요?
<nike984> 학교에서 윈도xp로 깔아둔거 제맘대로 확 지워버리고 연구실에서 우분투 혼자 쓰고 있죠 ㅋㅋ
<saml> ph.d하시나봐요?
<nike984> ibus는 버그가 많더라고요
<nike984> 논문 작성하는데 자꾸 ibus가 버그 내서 nabi로 갈아탔어요
<nike984> 예 ㅎㅎ sam님도 혹 학생이신지?
<saml> 아뇨. 전 그냥 프로그래머
<nike984> 아 그러시군요 ^^
<nike984> 전 잠시 잠수~ 전화가 와서뤼 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 음... 타주는 은근히 별로 안오시네...
<Seony^Work> 역시 뉴욕은 기회의 땅인가... ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> bundo: 스카이프로 할말 있었어요?
<bundo> MK-BB 아니 걍 장난한거임 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 흐 술마시고 쓰러져 잤어유 ㅎ
<bundo> 어떤 친구 연락이 안됬었는데 일본에 가서  있더군요 웹테러라고
<bundo> 참 포럼 위키 어제 업데이트 했음 도큐위키는 업데이트가 잦음
<MK-BB> bundo 서버 접속되유?
<bundo> ㅇ
<bundo> 헉 매지 구름 네이버 블러그도 있넹 http://blog.naver.com/shriekout/60036481608
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-21
<epma> 안녕하세요
<epma> window 쓰다 우분투로 넘어왔는데 배터리가 훨씬 빨리 소모되는거같아요
<epma> 이유 아시는분 있음 좀 갈켜주세요 ㅎ
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<han9k> 폐사한 돼지를 개먹이로.. 개를 통해서 또 구제역 번지겠군요..;
<han9k> 가축도 어서 오픈 소스(?) 시대를 열었으면 좋겠습니다. 현재 이 가축의 건강 상태나 출신을 바로 확인 할 수 있고, 고기를 먹어도 그런 정보를 바로 알 수 있게끔..
<lee__> 됬다!
<lee__> 접속완료!...
<han9k> 축하합니다~
<han9k> 인터넷이 된건가요 아니면 xchat?
<lee__> 아니..
<lee__> 외국사람과
<lee__> 대화하다가..
<lee__> 겨우
<han9k> 와!
<lee__> 외국사람한테
<han9k> 외국어 잘하시나봐요?^^
<lee__> 아니;;
<lee__> 외국사람한테
<lee__> 한글로
<lee__> ㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<lee__> 적으니
<lee__> 갑자기
<lee__> 한글접속됨..;
<lee__> 어느 분이 갈켜주셔서..
<lee__> 그런데 말이죠...
<lee__> 왤케 추운지..
<lee__> 이런 아무도 말을 하지않는군요!
<lee__> 또 쏼라쏼라 해야하는건지..
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요
<lee__> 안녕하세요
<lee__> 님 우분투쓰시나요?
<locofrank|linux> 네 그렇습니다
<lee__> 버전 몇이요?
<lee__> 전 주분투10.10씁니다...
<locofrank|linux> 우분투 10.04 / 10.10, 주분투 10.04 쓰고 있어요
<lee__> 음...멀티부팅하시나 보군요...
<locofrank|linux> 오호 주분투 쓰시는 분하고 대화하는건 처음이네요
<lee__> ㅎㅎ
<lee__> 전 윈도우xp와 주분투 멀티부팅입니다..ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 아.. 그건 아니고 회사 집 메인 노트북 다 따로 쓰고 있어서요
<lee__> 아 그렇군요!전 멀티부팅입니다.
<locofrank|linux> 저도 윈도우는 다 같이 사용하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<lee__> 그런데 그래픽카드드라이버가 안깔리네요...ㅠ
<locofrank|linux> 리눅스는 초보 수준이라...
<lee__> install.sh파일을 백년눌러봐도..
<lee__> 깔리지 않고..
<locofrank|linux> 그래픽관련해서는 검색해보면 정말 많이 나올텐데..
<lee__> 파폭4.0은 잘깔리던데...
<lee__> 아제가..
<lee__> 인텔 내장글픽써서..
<locofrank|linux> 인텔 내장이면
<locofrank|linux> 그냥 잡히는걸로 사용하시는게 제일 좋아요
<lee__> 그것도 옛날!껍니다...
<lee__> 그러면 포기해야겠군요
<locofrank|linux> 굳이 최신 버전을 사용해야 하는 이유가??
<lee__> 글픽드라이버요?
<lee__> 아.
<lee__> 컴피즈가 안되네요...
<lee__> ㅠ
<locofrank|linux> 컴파일을 못하신다면 인텔 베타 드라이버 올려놓는 PPA가 있어요
<locofrank|linux> 어라 그럴수가
<lee__> 아니...컴피즈요..
<lee__> 컴파일말고...컴피즈요...
<locofrank|linux> 그러니까요
<locofrank|linux> 인텔 드라이버 수동으로 업그레이드 하기가 힘들거든요
<lee__> 화려한 글픽을쓰고 싶은데....ㅠ
<locofrank|linux> 근데 내장 그래픽 칩셋이 뭔데 그러나요
<lee__> 82865요
<locofrank|linux> 저도 인텔 내장만 2대를 사용하고 있는데 10.04나 10.10이나 다 잘되는데
<lee__> 부럽...
<lee__> 그런데 설정파일을 전부다 날리면 어떻게 되나요?
<locofrank|linux> 흠 구글링 좀 해보면 나올 것 같은데요?
<locofrank|linux> 홈디렉토리를 날릴 경우요?
<lee__> 네..
<locofrank|linux> 새로 계정하나 만드시고 날리세요
<lee__> 음..괜찮네요!캄솨합리닭!
<lee__> ㅋ
<han9k> 아.. 배가 아파서 잠시 다녀왔습니다. 죄송합니다
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요 han9k 님
<lee__> 아괜찮습니다..
<han9k> 팥쥐 엄마가 콩밖에 안줘요 ㅠㅠ
<lee__> ???
<lee__> 무슨 의미 인지..
<han9k> 안녕하세요 locofrank|linux님
<han9k> 팥쥐 엄마랑 살아요..;
<lee__> 넭?
<han9k> 전래 동화에 나오는 인물입니다
<lee__> 럴수럴수이럴수가..
<lee__> 아 그러십니까..
<han9k> 네..
<lee__> 전개가 이렇게 됬슴좋겠네요..
<han9k> 어떻게요?
<lee__> 일단 콩쥐가 총을 들고!
<han9k> 헉?
<lee__> ㅌㅌㅌㅌㅌ...
<lee__> 개난사.!
<han9k> 호러 영화/게임을 많이 접하셨나봐요 ^^;
<lee__> 아니 카스를 많이봐서..ㅋㅋ
<lee__> 호러는 싫어합니다..
<lee__> 아님 윈체스터들어도 되겠네요..
<han9k> 가저는 전래 동화 그대로... 팥쥐의 살로 젓갈을 만들어서 팥쥐 엄마에게 먹이려..(아 팥쥐 엄마가 젓깔 싫어하네요)하려 다가 실패네요 -_-;
<han9k> 가저는 -> 저는
<han9k> (키보드 이상으로 가끔 이상한 글자가 추가됩니다)
<lee__> 그러면...그것보단.. 매그넘 라이플끼고!
<lee__> 조준!
<lee__> 탕!
<han9k> 대한민국이라 총기소유가 민간인에게 불가합니다..;
<lee__> 칼던지십시요
<lee__> 식칼은 많고 많죠..ㅋ
<han9k> 아직 채썰기도 못해요 ㅠㅠ
<lee__> 아니 그냥 칼을 던져요!
<han9k> 잡을 줄 모르는데요?
<lee__> ..
<lee__> ...
<lee__> 그냥 군인한명 패고 k2끼고
<han9k> 가정시간에 딴짓하면 이렇습니다 =_=;;
<lee__> ㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> 요즘 탈영병 너무 빨리 잡혀서 군인 한명 구하기도 힘드네요.. 그것도 무장한 병사로 ^^;
<lee__> 군대입대하면 ㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> 월급이 10만원대인 요즘 군대 무슨 탈영을 하는지 -_-;
<han9k> 2001년부터 동원뛌습니다.;
<lee__> 음..
<lee__> 음...
<lee__> 음....
<lee__> 음.....
<lee__> 속시원하게 미국가세요
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 다녀왔습니다 ^^;
<han9k> 2달전에 귀국했죠
<lee__> 미국가서 매그넘 라이플끼고@
<lee__> 탕!ㅌㅌㅌ
<lee__> 미국은 총기소유가 자유여서 쉽죠..
<lee__> 그나저나..
<Seony^Work> 자유가 아닌 곳도 있답니다.
<lee__> 그건 알긴 아는데 거의 대부분이..
<lee__> 총기소유자유아닌가요?
<Seony^Work> 대부분 그렇기야 하죠.
<lee__> 밖에나갈덴 자격증은 필수구요..
<lee__> han9k님
<lee__> 님이 콩쥐이신가요?
<han9k> 저요? 저는 사람이요.. -_-;
<han9k> 팥쥐 자식은 인쥐...
<lee__> 그런데 왜...
<han9k> 밤에 나와서 부엌을 달그락~
<lee__> 전래동화에 나온다니 어쩌니...
<lee__> 아...
<lee__> 그러면..
<han9k> 팥튀 엄마랑 닮아서요
<han9k> 팥쥐;
<lee__> >.<...
<han9k> 그저께 오픈 소스 모임을 갔는데.. 생각보다 많은 남자분이 여성스러워서(?) 놀랬습니다.
<lee__> !..
<han9k> 부드러워서 좋긴한데요.. 싸움나도 험악할 것 같지 않구요.. ^^;
<han9k> 일본 남성처럼 한국 남성도 변하는 것인지 생각도 해보게되네요.. (걱정)
<lee__> ...
<lee__> 그런데 말이죠...#ubuntu에서 한글로 말하면..
<lee__> 어떤분이 여기서 한글말하지말라고 하네요..
<han9k> korean channel로 가라고 할찌도 몰라요
<lee__> 네 거기로 가라는군요..
<lee__> ;;
<han9k> 네.. 전에 어느분이 중국어로 뭐라고 하니까 영어로 하라는군요
<Seony^Work> lee__, 토픽에 있는 규칙 안읽어보셨죠?
<lee__> 못봤어요..
<lee__> 처음해보거든요..
<Seony^Work> lee__, 먼저 규칙부터 읽어보시구요, 그 규칙에 나와있는대로만 하시면 됩니다.
<lee__> 네..감사합니다.
<han9k> 보통 방에 들어가면 토픽 떠요
<han9k> 방에 따라서 알림(notice)도 날려주는데요, 일단 읽고 거기에 따라주면 됩니다 ^^;
<lee__> 음..
<lee__> 그렇군요!
<lee__> 여기에 있는 분들중에서
<lee__> 컴퓨터에 관련된 분들 있으신가요?
<Seony^Work> lee__, 일단 여기 채널 규칙부터 읽어주세요.
<han9k> 메신저체, 플러딩체때문에 그러신 것 같은데, 채널 규칙 읽고 오세요. 컴퓨터 제가 전공 했으니 아는한 답해드릴께요~
<lee__> 음 규칙이 엄격하군요...
<han9k> 보통이에요. 어느방 가면 voice 받아야 말을 할 수 있습니다.
<lee__> 진짜요?...
<han9k> 규칙 읽고나서 특정 명령/말을 해야지 +를 줘요
<lee__> 음 상당히 엄격하군요.
<han9k> 옆에 @ 은 방장이고 +는 voice인데, 그거 없으면 말도 못하는 방도 있어요
<han9k> 여긴 그나마 자율적이죠. 초보에게 friendly하구요 ^^;
<lee__> 히익!...
<han9k> 근데 아까 컴퓨터에 관련된 분은 무슨일로 찾으시나요?
<lee__> 아...제가 그런쪽이 꿈이어서..
<lee__> 뭔가 질문할게 많아서요
<han9k> 컴퓨터 세계는 넓습니다.. (아주아주 많이)
<Seony^Work> 여기 현역에 계신 분들 많아요. 그냥 물어보시면 아는 분이 갑툭튀해서 알려주실 수도 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 잠수도 많아서, 점심드시고 오시면 대답해 주실때도있죠 ^^;
<lee__> 갑툭튀가 뭐죠?..
<Seony^Work> 갑자기 툭 튀어나와서
<Seony^Work> 저처럼요 ㅎㅎ
<lee__> 그렇군요
<han9k> 하하.. 저는 처음 듣네요 ^^;
<han9k> 서울사는데 하와이보다 한국어 실력이 ㅠㅠ
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎ 요즘 젊은 사람들 인터넷 트렌드를 따라갈려면 저런 말을 많이 알아야해요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> TV를 안보니 들을 기회가 적네요;
<lee__> 그런데 리눅스 테마 어디서 받나요?
<han9k> 리눅스마다 다르죠
<lee__> 주분투요
<han9k> 아~ 주분투요? ^^
<lee__> 네
<han9k> 구글 검색 "xubuntu theme"해보셔야 저보다 더 많은 사이트가 나올것 같습니다 ^^;
<lee__> 감사합니다.
<lee__> freenode가 뭐죠?
<lee__> 아..
<Seony^Work> 여기 채팅서버 이름요.
<lee__> 그렇군요!
<Seony^Work> 전 세계에서 가장 큰 irc 서버입니다. 프리노드.
<lee__> 오..
<han9k> 오픈 그리고 자유 커뮤니티를 위해서 토론할 수있게 만든 네트워크..(아닌가요?)
<lee__> 데비안 섭은...OFTC네요
<Seony^Work> 뭐 그냥 irc서버죠 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네. irc서버죠.. 리스트가 많더라구요 ^^;
<han9k> OFTC도 freenode와 목적은 같습니다
<lee__> 음!
<lee__> 데비안 섭은...영어섭조차 아무말이없는...
<han9k> 지금 밤이잖아요.. 서양은
<lee__> 아!
<han9k> 밤11시~8시정도
<lee__> 춥다 추워...
<Seony^Work> EST면... 밤 10시쯤 됐겠네요
<han9k> 네
<lee__> 그런데
<lee__> 그 빨간색 선그어지는거 뭐에요?
<Seony^Work> han9k, 며칠 전에 오스틴에서 오신 CPA 분이랑 대화할 기회가 있었는데, 스콜피언이 신발에서 나온다는... 깜짝 놀랬어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 개미가 1인치만하고...
<lee__> 끄악...
<lee__> 개;;개미가 1인치???...
<Seony^Work> 그렇다고 하네요
<han9k> 헉.. 스콜피언 =_=
<Seony^Work> 독은 없는데 찔리면 아프대요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 구두발로 몇십대 쳐야지 기절해요 (죽지도 않아요)
<han9k> 텍사스에 트란툴라(털 북술북술한 거미)도 많죠
<Seony^Work> 한국식으로 타란튤라
<Seony^Work> 그거 독거미잖아요
<Seony^Work> 동물의 왕국이구나...
<lee__> 으악..꼽등이 생각만해도 끔찍하네요..
<lee__> 굳어버린 채팅창...
<han9k> 바빠서 들락날락합니다. 물건 받으러 나갔다왔어요 ^^;
<lee__> 아 그렇군요
<lee__> 꼽등이 얘기하니 갑자기 굳어서;;
<han9k> 꽃등심 생각나네요.. 점심 시간이라서 그런지 -_-
<lee__> 꿀꺽!
<lee__> 이런@!구제역..
<han9k> 세미나 있어서 이만 가보겠습니다.
<han9k> 즐거운 하루되세요~
<cc> 조용하네옄ㅋㅋ
<teacher> ㅋㅋ
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<teacher>  
<kbundo> ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 머지 ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> KT 코벳 아이피군 음
<kbundo> 코넷
<Seony> 뭔가 좀 이상하네요
<Seony> 음...
<kbundo> 참 Seony 옹 오늘 인천리눅스동호회 모임입니다.
<kbundo> 저녁 7시반 부평역 지하 분수대 쩝
<kbundo> 안부 전해 줄꼐요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<kbundo> han9k 헤헤
<kbundo> han9k 이답변 어떄요 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=15198&p=75286#p75286
<kbundo> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 친절한 답변이네요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> WebMatrix 세미나 갔다왔는데, 식은 캔 커피 하나 줍니다 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> 추운데 찬 커피..에 인터넷은 안열려있고, 질문은 트위터로만 받아서 필터링하고..;
<han9k> 몇가지만 더 신경써줬으면 괜찮았을텐데 M$.. 좀 실망했습니다 =_=
<han9k> 학생/무직은 엑박 받으러오셨고 직장인들은 5:30퇴근을 위해서 많이 오신것 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<kbundo> 헉
<kbundo> 상암이 더 아기 자기 하고 좋죠
<han9k> 네~
<kbundo> 전 오는 사람 다주는 선물이 좋음
<kbundo> 히히
<han9k> 여기도 설문하면 뭐 줬어요..
<han9k> 귀마개랑 공기 베개 =_=
<kbundo> 헉 귀마게 ㅎ
<han9k> 마우스가 더 좋아요~
<han9k> 메모장이면 갖고 다녀서 쓸수나 있지..
<han9k> WebMatrix.. 윈도 전용 -_-;;
<han9k> M$가 그렇지..
<bluetux> 인천 리눅스 사용자 모임이 존재(?) 하는군요..
<kbundo> 네 bluetux 하하
<bluetux> 멤버는 얼마나 되요?
<kbundo> 오프에 한 10명 나옵니더라고요
<han9k> 많네요
<kbundo> 나오더라고요
<bluetux> 우왕 크네요..
<bluetux> 신기~
<han9k> 걸로 이사가야겠다 ㅎㅎ;
<kbundo> 작년에 인천소프트진흥원에서 세미나하려다 못했어요
<kbundo> 제가 장소나 등등 다 잡았는디 쩝
<kbundo> 참 bluetux 님
<kbundo> gentoo.or.kr 다시 연거 아시죠
<bluetux> 10명 이라면.. .. 세미나는.. 스타디라는 표현이 더 정확할등..
<bluetux> kbundo: 어그래요?
<kbundo> 아뇨 대학생일반인 대상 세미나
<kbundo> bluetux 님 전화 지금 되시나요 ?
<bluetux> 혹 그날.. 양파가?
<bluetux> 네 전화 돼요
<han9k> 헉.. 선박 구출 난리났네요. 실탄 쏘고..
<lee__> ...으악!
<lee__> 컴...퓨터가 왜이래..
<lee__> GPU나갔나봐요
<han9k> 지문인식 등록했더니 우분투 로그인할때 USB 넣어야되고.. 무슨 자동차 시동거는 것 같네요
<han9k> 저런;
<lee__> 제가..
<lee__> 지금...
<lee__> 자꾸..
<lee__> 모니터가 무슨 미친듯이 흔드는것처럼..
<lee__> 화면이 계속..
<lee__> 지지직 거리면서..
<han9k> 여기 끊어치기하면 방장이 끊어버려요 -_-;
<lee__> 이거 GPU나간거맞죠?
<han9k> 그래픽 카드에 문제가 있나봅니다
<han9k> 네
<lee__> 어후 아깐 잘되더니..
<lee__> 아놔 마우스가 엄청많아보이네요..
<lee__> 화면도 무한개..
<lee__> 지금 제가 뭐라 치는지 안보이는..
<lee__> 엇!돌아왓다...
<lee__> 휴..
<han9k> 윈도에요?
<lee__> 아뇨..
<lee__> 주분투요
<lee__> 윈도우에서 도
<lee__> 이상해요..
<han9k> 그럼 그래픽 카드 문제 맞네요
<lee__> 내장인데..
<lee__> 컴터를 바꾸든가 해야지원..
<han9k> 고장난거 계속 끼고 있으면 그거 나갈때 다른 기기에 충격 줄수 있습니다.
<lee__> ..
<han9k> 최악이 마더보드랑 CPU고 PSU까지도 나갈수 있어요
<lee__> 하드는요?
<han9k> 가능하죠
<lee__> ...
<han9k> 제가 마더보드랑 PSU동시에 갔어요.. ATI 쓰다가요 ㅠㅠ
<lee__> 하드는 빼고 날라가면 안되나..
<lee__> 하드만 살아야합니다
<lee__> 다른건 다필요없어요
<lee__> 다 후져서..
<han9k> nvidia 쓰다가 PSU 무리 갔지만.. 이틀뒤인가 다시됐구요..
<lee__> PSU가 뭐죠..
<han9k> power supply unit
<lee__> 파워..
<lee__> 뭐그래도 컴퓨터가 두대니..ㅎㅎ
<lee__> 한컴퓨터는 후진컴이구요
<lee__> 한컴퓨터는 나름 적절한 사양이구요
<lee__> 이게 후진컴입니다..
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<han9k> 그래픽 카드만 바꿔보세요
<lee__> 그런데 칩셋이 AGP여서...
<lee__> ...
<lee__> 메인보드도 바꿔야되네요..
<lee__> 엔비디아 6900GT를 찾아야..ㅎ
<han9k> 저런
<lee__> 집에
<lee__> 8400gs가 있지만
<lee__> pci-e용이여서..
<lee__> 못끼네요..
<lee__> 그래도 다른컴은 그나마 GT220...
<lee__> 문제는 그컴터는
<lee__> 제컴이아니죠..
<lee__> 아빠컴이여서..
<lee__> 그렇게 자유롭게 만질수없네요;;
<han9k> 아버지컴 만지면 모니터링 당합니다.
<han9k> (모니터로 머리 퍽퍽~)
<lee__> ;;ㅋ
<lee__> 모니터가 이것보다 큰거여서;;
<lee__> 제대로 맞겠네요..
<shriekout> 근데... 머리보다 모니터가 불쌍하다죠... (돌머리 =33)
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lee__> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lee__> 아니죠
<lee__> 아빠가더 불쌍한겁니다..
<lee__> 내돈..
<lee__> 날라간 심정...ㅋ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 아버지에게 사랑을~ (편지 한통 써드리면 좋아하십니다)
<lee__> 그런데 그편지한통이 부자지간을 멀어지게 했을줄이야...
<lee__> ㅋ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 컴퓨터 한 대 잘 못 만졌다가 가정이 무너지겠군요... ㅎㅎ
<lee__> ㅋ
<lee__> 아 컴터만 바꾸면 주분투말고
<lee__> 우분투까는데..
<lee__> 아니면
<lee__> 쿠분투를;;ㅎㅎ
<lee__> 더안좋다면
<lee__> 루분투를!!...
<lee__> 루분투써보셨나요..
<lee__> 주분투보다 더 가볍죠..
<lee__> LDXE기반...
<lee__> 문제는 비정식..
<lee__> 에러가 잘난다는군요...
<lee__> 비정식이아니라;;;
<lee__> 비공식..
<lee__> 그래서 유명하지가 않아서..
<lee__> 도움받기 힘들죠..
<han9k> 그쪽으로 이끌어가보세요. 한국 유저들
<han9k> PC방 업주들 M$한테 압력 받는군요... 이참에 우분투로 오셨으면 ^^;
<han9k> http://news.naver.com/main/hotissue/read.nhn?mid=hot&sid1=105&cid=303949&iid=5966809&oid=001&aid=0004878733&ptype=011
<xfce> ㅎㅎㅎ
<xfce> 그러게 말입니다
<xfce> 그런데
<xfce> 게임이 힘들죠
<xfce> 하지만 와인덕에
<xfce> ;;
<xfce> 와인없었으면 우분투 어떻게 할뻔..
<han9k> 우분투용 게임도 많아요~
<xfce> 문제는 재미가 없어요..ㅠㅠㅠ
<xfce> 주분투 내장게임이 얼마나 재미없던지..ㅠㅠㅠ
<xfce> 게임뒤적뒤적찾아보고 설치해봐도..
<xfce> 재밌어보이는건
<xfce> 유료...
<han9k> 요런것 재미있을 것 같네요
<han9k> http://www.splashdamage.com/wolfet#/screens_wet/002_tb.jpg
<han9k> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<han9k> 라는 게임..
<han9k> 근데 우분투용이에요
<gnome> 오..
<han9k> bluetux님께서 개발 하셨을리는 없지만 Tux라는 게임도 있구요
<han9k> http://linux.about.com/gi/o.htm?zi=1/XJ&zTi=1&sdn=linux&cdn=compute&tm=147&f=11&su=p284.9.336.ip_p504.1.336.ip_&tt=2&bt=1&bts=1&zu=http%3A//tuxracer.sourceforge.net/
<bluetux> han9k: 전 그깨임 스샷만 보고 처다도 않봤어요..
<LDXE> ;;;
<han9k> ^^;
<bluetux> ^^;
<han9k> 우분투로 부팅하면 사실 게임 잘 안해요.. 윈도로 들어가면 몇개 하긴하는데. "또 윈도야? 놀고 있네"  소리를 들어서 -_-;
<LDXE> 저는..
<LDXE> 온라인게임을 하나도 안해서 말이죠..
<bluetux> 전.. 윈도우가 없습니다.. 쿨럭...
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<LDXE> ;
<kbundo> 으아악
<kbundo> 인리동 모임 7시 반 아니고 7시래요
<kbundo> 슈슝 날라가야징 쩝
<han9k> 10분이면.. 지하철 겨우 가실듯 (걸어서 10분;)
<LDXE> ;;
<epma> 안녕하세요
<epma> 얼마전 윈도우에서 우분투로 넘어왔는데 윈도우에선 6시간 이상 지속되던 배터리가 우분투에선 4시간 넘기기가 힘드네요
<epma> 이유 아시는분 있나요? laptop-mode도 활성화되있는데
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-22
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
<han9k> 포럼에"Trercecobfog" 봇 같은데 맞죠? 러시아말쓰네요
<MK-BB> 흠
<bundo> han9k 등록 눌렀을때 문제인가유 ?
<MK-BB> -_-)
<jincreator> han9k님 올려주신 글에 답글 달았습니다.
<MK-BB> 후훗
<MK-BB> 아 피곤하다
<MK-BB> Hanos 오래만입니다
<Seony^Work> bundo, 어제 모임은 잘 갔다오셨어요?
<bundo> han9k 그냥 옆사무실에 가서 등록하십시오
<bundo> 어제 흐 3차했심 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 02-2132-1406로 전화해서 구두로 접수하면 됩니다.
<Seony^Work> 오... 늦게까지 재미있었겠네요...
<bundo> 저 세미나는 그냥 가도 되는 세미나 입니다
<bundo> 7명 나왔습니다.
<bundo> 인리동 모임 7명 나왔습니다.
<MK-BB> 훗
<Seony^Work> 위경섭, 김인동, 김형선 외 3명이겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> bundo 스카이프좀 하시지요
<bundo> 난 찌질이하고 스카이프 안함
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 시끄럽구요 들어오세요
<bundo> 넥북 키기 귀찮
<MK-BB> 그럼 데탑에서 하세요
<bundo> 데답은 헤드셋 없심
<bundo> 위경섭 안나옴
<bundo> 그친구 인동 안나오드라고요
<bundo> 전에 구로인가에서 전철서 인동이 하고 보았죠
<Seony^Work> 음.. 그렇군요...
<Seony^Work> 인동이형이랑 같은 회사 댕기는데...
<Seony^Work> 맨날 얼굴보니까 귀찮나 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> bundo > 네, 옆 사무실 가서 등록하겠습니다.
<bundo> 아무튼 등록시 오류나는군요
<han9k> 일있어서 이만 가보겠습니다. 저녁때 뵈요~
<han9k> 네.. 오류 나네요 =_=
<bundo> 네
<lee__> 주분투 최적화 성공!
<lee__> 11%로 줄였네요
<lee__> 108.35MB네요;
<shriekout> 그놈 사용하세요~ 그놈 사용하세요~
<shriekout> http://gnome3.org/ =33
<lee__> 저는..
<lee__> XFCE씁니다
<lee__> 컴터가 썩은걸 어떻게 하리...슬프네요...
<shriekout> 컴퓨터 사양이 어떤데요?
<lee__> 펜티엄4요
<shriekout> <- 펜티엄 4
<lee__> 램이 985MB요
<shriekout> <- 램 1기가
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<lee__> ;그래픽램 빼서 말한거에요 저;;
<shriekout> 충분히 돌아가요
<lee__> 넣으면 1GB되죠;
<lee__> 돌아가요?
<lee__> 하드는
<lee__> 160GB
<shriekout> 제 컴퓨터 6년 됐어요
<lee__> 전
<shriekout> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF4iLbWjqJU
<shriekout> 동영상 찍어도 이정도 나와요... 제 컴퓨터 동영상 =3
<lee__> ;;
<lee__> 저는
<lee__> 아니;
<lee__> 저도
<lee__> 2005년입니디ㅏ
<lee__> 그리고
<lee__> 가격은
<lee__> 60480원이요
<lee__> 싼건가요?
<shriekout> 전 그 당시 lcd 19인치 와이드 포함해서 80만원 줬어요
<lee__> ;;
<lee__> 전..
<lee__> 모니터가
<shriekout> 자자 그놈으로 =33
<lee__> 1280X1024수준인데;;
<lee__> 큰건가요?
<lee__> 작은거 같은데;;
<shriekout> 그놈에 동영상 돌리면서 데스크탑 효과 풀로 사용하고
<shriekout> 화면자체 동영상 찍어도 저정도 퍼포먼스 나와요
<shriekout> 그놈 쓰세요 =3
<lee__> 저는...글픽이썩어서 데스크탑효과가 아예안써지네요..
<shriekout> 최적화를 하셔야 =33
<ndsin> 공구 상가에서 드라이버 세트 사면 얼만지 아시ㄴ느 분?
<ndsin> 노트북 분해용으로 조그만하 드라이버가 필요한데
<lee__> 으억..완전부럽..
<shriekout> ndsin, 그냥 가까운 마트 가서 하나 사세요
<shriekout> 천원 아낄려고... 차비를 더 들이는... =33
<ndsin> 흠흠
<ndsin> 아뇨 상가까지 가는건 아니고
<ndsin> 주변에 공구집 갈려구여
<lee__> shriekout,불같은거로 그림그리는거 뭐죠???
<ndsin> 마트가 대형마트가 없어성..........
<shriekout> 몇천원 정도?
<ndsin> 그렇군요!
<ndsin> 가따와야겠당
<ndsin> 노트북 온도가 70도에 육박함 ㅜㅜ
<lee__> ;;
<ndsin> 어쩐지 쿨러가 소음이 장난 아니다 싶었음;;
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<lee__> ;;
<ndsin> 2년 넘게 풀로 가동하니 쿨러 수명이 다한듯...
<shriekout> 이불 위에 올려뒀다가... 불나면 동영상 찍어서...
<shriekout> 화제의 인물이 되세요... =33
<ndsin> 캡쳐
<lee__> ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> lee__, 글쎄요... 저거 찍은지 좀 오래되서... 기억이 가물가물... =ㅅ=
<lee__> 문제는
<lee__> 캡쳐하는데 불붙어서;;
<shriekout> 그럼 화제의 인물에서 화재의 인물이 되는거죠 =3
<shriekout> 자자... 그놈 3의 세계로 오세요 =3
<luman> 안녕하세요ㅎ
<luman> 우분투 초짜입니다ㅠ  ftp 서버 설정하구나서 ftppublic이란 계정을 만들엇는데 웹으로 들어갈때는 디렉토리 리스팅이 불가능한데  그 .. 터미널창 으루 들어가면 cd / 이런게 다 먹혀서
<luman> 컴퓨터 디렉토리가 다보이는데
<luman> 이떄 ftp 서버에서 막아주는 설정이 따로잇나용? 아니면
<luman> ftppublic이란 계정의 권한을 바꿔버려야하는건가요?ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> luman // vsftp인가요?
<ndsin> vsftpd라면 chroot_local_user 설정 활성화 시키면 될껍니다.
<ndsin> 구글이나 네이버 검색하시면 친절히 나옴 ㅎㅎ
<luman> 넵 우선 질문드리고 검색해보구있었는데 다음부턴 먼저 검색해보고 질문드릴게요ㅠ_ㅠ
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ; 아뇨 상세 설정은 저 설정 검색해보시면 사용 방법 나온다는 의미였어요 ;;;
<ndsin> 질문은 하셔도 되죠 ~~ ㅎㅎ
<luman> 헉ㅋㅋ.. 확대해석을 해버렷군요ㅋ 감사합니당 ㅋ
<Rooz4> hi
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 계심
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> ndsin 계심?
<ndsin> 네?
<MK-BB> 아
<MK-BB> 도메인 하나 사구싶은데
<MK-BB> 뭐 살찌 고민
<ndsin> 흠
<MK-BB> ndsin 뭐 살만한거 없을가요?
<ndsin> 음...
<ndsin> 딱히
<ndsin> 용도나 취향에 따라 이름 정하는게 아닐지;
<MK-BB> get9흠
<MK-BB> 1shot
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> shots.me
<MK-BB> 있나
<ndsin> 요즘은 .so 도메인도 있네요
<MK-BB> 전 .me 가 사구싶은
<bundo> Fuck.me
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 그게 과연 넘았을가요
<ljh71790> hi
<blueruin> 혹시 eclipse 에서 창간 이동 단축키 아시는 분 계신가요?
<acooda> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<shriekout> 아예 매장시켜버릴까... ㅋ
<Lyuso> 안녕하세요. =)
<shriekout> Lyuso, 하이요 :)
<shriekout> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=75427#p75427
<Lyuso> 네!
<shriekout> 댓글 남겼... 씹으려면 누구를 씹는지 확실히 해야지... 혹시나 해서 정보를 드렸... =33
<Lyuso> 누구실까요......=_=
<Lyuso> 것보다 사실 특허 저거 참 묘한게, 라이센스 시스템이라고 해도 결국 돈버는 건 파는사람이라고....
<Lyuso> 단적인 예로 도시바랑 삼성이 있죠?
<Lyuso> NAND Flash Memory 제조 원천기술이 도시바에 있는데
<shriekout> http://gimp.kr/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=2492
<shriekout> 이분 =33
<Lyuso> 삼성이 파니까.
<Lyuso> 포니즈님이시군요. =_=
<shriekout> 포니즈님 논리가 좀 그래서... 저 씹는 글 많이 써서 널리 퍼뜨려주면...
<Lyuso> 그런데 솔직히 디자인쪽이면 저런생각 가진 사람도 많긴 하더라구요.
<shriekout> 제게는 이익이고, 아이디를 널리 알리는 개기가 될거라는 생각이 드는 이유는... =3
<Lyuso> 물론 이건 제가 본 환경에서지만
<shriekout> 냥냥
<shriekout> 그래서 그 편견과 싸우는거라옹 =3
<Lyuso> 파워유저랄까..... 그런사람들은 컨텐츠를 다시 재가공하면 기존 컨텐츠를 재가공한것에 대해 감사할 줄 알아라 란 반응이 있어요.
<Lyuso> 이것봐 내가 손봐주니까 더 나아지잖아? 감사하라구! 이런느낌.
<Lyuso> 여튼 많이 알려드리도록 하겠습니다. =)
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> http://www.cckorea.org/xe/?mid=questions&document_srl=8056
<Lyuso> 흐음.......
<shriekout> 만약 자기가 훌륭한데... 법으로 자기가 하는 컨텐츠 재가공을 막고 있다면...
<shriekout> 숨어서... 남의 창작품 재가공해서 팔아먹을게 아니라...
<shriekout> 앞에 나서서 당당하게 팔아먹어야... =3
<shriekout> 자기가 무슨 법을 초월한 존재라고... 과대망상증이라옹 =3
<Lyuso> 아니면 위헌소송을 해도 되구요. =_=
<shriekout> 냥냥...
<shriekout> 개인적으로 힘들면 그런 부분에 대해 어떻게 하자고 대안을 제시하든가...
<Lyuso> 그러니까요.
<shriekout> 사람들을 모으고... 인식을 바꿔가든가... 그래야지...
<Lyuso> 의외로 제가공분야 인식이 관대한데.....
<Lyuso> (거의 대부분 ok 떨어집니다.)
<shriekout> 냥냥
<shriekout> 그런데 문제는 그렇게 흘러가는게 관행이라고 해서...
<shriekout> '너도 같이 나쁜짓 하자'고 하면 안된다고 생각한다옹 =ㅅ=
<Lyuso> 그건 맞아요.
<shriekout> 비록 자신은 그렇게 살더라도...
<shriekout> 주위에서 좀 바꿔보자 하면... 최소한 가만히 있어주는게... 도둑의 예의 =3
<Lyuso> 랄까 사실 저작권이라는 게 결정적인 결정권자가 창작자 본인이다보니.....
<Lyuso> 포니즈님은 뭔가 이상하고........-_-;; 뭐 여튼
<Lyuso> 저작권자 본인이 허용해준다면 재가공도 괞찮은데......
<Lyuso> 복잡해요. -_-ㅋ
<shriekout> 저작권 때문에 사람들 답답해 하는건 안다옹
<shriekout> 그렇다고 해서... 문제를 저런식으로 해결해 들어가는건 오픈 라이센스 자체에 대해 '나쁜 라이센스'라는 인식만 박아줄 뿐이라고 생각한다옹
<Lyuso> 그렇죠. =_= 언젠가 만날 사항이긴 했고, 반드시 해결해야할 문제이긴 합니다.
<shriekout> 냥냥
<shriekout> 시간은 걸리겠지만... 놓치지 않고 꾸준히... :)
<Lyuso> 네. =)
<ndsin> 흠흠흠 맥주주주
<semosi> 2011년의 토요일 벌써 막바지 네요 모두들 계획대로 잘 되가십니까?
<Lyuso> 망했어요. =)
<ndsin> 잘 모르겠지만 흘러는 가는듯해요.. ㅎㅎ
<semosi> :-)
<semosi> 사람들이 그때가 좋았지 하는데 현재가 제일 좋은 시간이죠 뭐.
<shriekout> 새해 계획... 망했... ㅠㅠ
<semosi> 계획대로 잘 처리하면 성공못하는 사람이 없을걸요?
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<semosi> 그런사람이 좀 독한사람들이죠
<Lyuso> 장애가 있기 마련인 것 같아요. =_=
<Lyuso> 예상치 못한 경우에는 그대로 와르르.......
<semosi> 와르르 말고 적당히 무너질때 다시 서는 사람들이 잘 되더라구요
<acooda> 어렵다 --a
<semosi> 흔히들 융통성 내지는 ..
<semosi> 잘 적응한다고 하시면서..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> FLEX 가 가장 어려워요. ㅋ
<Lyuso> 그 애매한 임계선 안에서 유도리있게 굴러가는게 어찌나 어려운지.
<semosi> 올해는 뽀대나는 휴대용 기기 하나 마련해서 들고다니면서 시간날때 때우는 것인데..간단히 돈만 있으면 해결되는 문제인데
<semosi> 그 돈이 참 힘든문제네요 ^^
<semosi> 싼것을 사면 왠지 오래 못쓸것 같고 비싼것 사면 값만큼 다 못쓸것 같고..ㅎㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 늘 돈이 문제였고...... 앞으로도 통화는 문제가 되기도, 혹은 힘이되기도 할것같아요.
<Lyuso> 휴대용 기계 해도 저는 휴대폰 하나 뿐이여서....... 그것도 악명높은 GW620...
<semosi> 요즘보니 맥에어가 정말 뽀대랑 휴대성은 좋더군요
<semosi> 저는 스마트폰 바꾸지 말고 그쪽으로 가면 어떨가 하는것에 고민중입니다.
<Lyuso> 맥에어 적당하죠........=)
<ndsin> 매매매맥주주주
<Lyuso> 내장베터리를 아주 크게 설계해서 런타임도 길구요.
<semosi> 그런것 같아요
<Lyuso> 왜 맥북 시리즈는 내장인데 찬사를 받지만 아이폰 시리즈는 내장베터리라 욕을 먹는지...
<Lyuso> 언제나 신기합니다.
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 아이폰 쓰는데 내장배터리가 좀 적긴 하지만 욕한적은 없는거 같음....
<semosi> 휴대폰은 24시간 가동되는 기계이잖아요..하다못해 모닝콜도 하고
<Lyuso> 결정적으로 아이폰에 들어가는 4wh 도 안되는 게 문제인 것 같아요.
<semosi> 컴은 그래도 쉬는 시간이 있잖아요..자면 더이상 쓰지 않으니..
<Lyuso> 맥북 같은 경우는 엄청나게 크게 만들었던데.
<ndsin> 음 아마도 저 같이 거의 24시간 컴퓨터 하는 사람들은 항시 충전이 되서 괜찮나봄 ;;;;
<ndsin> 24시간은 좀 그렇구나 자는시간 빼고
<Lyuso> 24시간 유틸리티 전원 공급하는 컴퓨터라서. =_=
<semosi> 네 그런분들은 배터리가 필요한것이 아니라 그냥 콘센트만 있으면 되지 않나요?
<ndsin> USB 케이블만 있으면 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 아니죠. 의외로 모바일러티가 중요해서.....
<Lyuso> 외장베터리를 들고다녀요.
<ndsin> 맥주 사와야겠습니다
<Lyuso> 큰걸로!
<ndsin> 병맥 딱 2병만 먹어야지! 헤헵
<semosi> 안주는 생각안하세요?
<semosi> 조금전 콘칩 먹었는데 괜찮던데
<ndsin> 원래 술먹을때 안주 안먹어서
<ndsin> 괜찮긴 한데
<ndsin> 지금조금 출출하긴 하네요
<Lyuso> 깡술이군요.......
<ndsin> 맥주는 원래 근야 먹어도 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 소주는 이제 못먹겠음 헐..
<Lyuso> 저는 21시 30분에 잠에서 깬지라...... (그레픽 일때문에 낮밤이 바뀌어요.)
<ndsin> 예전엔 냉수 떠다놓고 먹었는데
<semosi> 지금 티비에는 시크릿가든 특집방송을 하는모양인데 마누라랑 딸래미가 열심히 보네요
<semosi> 현빈이 좀 인기를 얻기는 얻었는가 봅니다.
<Lyuso> 시크릿 가든이 정말로 인기인 것 같더라구요. 다만 저는 TV 를 거의 안봐서.......
<Lyuso> 저도 아침 먹을 것을 사야겠습니다. (21시에 일어났습니다.)
<semosi> 인터넷 초기에서 지금까지 가장 그래도 많이 사용하는 프로그램이 챗 인데 왜 이건 대박났다는 소식이 없는지 아리송해요
<Lyuso> 마이크로 소프트 메신저와 스카이프가 양대산맥이죠. 이미.
<ndsin> 요즘 채팅은 어디서 해야 되죠?
<ndsin> 10년 전엔 하이텔에서 채팅 했었는데
<Lyuso> IRC 도 있고.... 저는 유즈넷도 쓰구요.
<ndsin> 그때 사겼던 친구가 이제 결혼한다고 하는데
<ndsin> 그때 이후로 그렇게 온라인으로 친해진 친구가 없네요 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 어디 채팅할때가 없음 ㅜㅜ
<Lyuso> 세분화가 상당히 진행되었죠.
<Lyuso> 하이텔 같은 어노미어스가 바로 접근할 수 있는 게 아니라 커뮤니티별로 나누어지고 하다보니
<Lyuso> 아무래도 아쉬운 점이 있죠.
<ndsin> 흠흠
<ndsin> 대화를 하고 싶은데 ㅜㅜ
<semosi> 지금은 챗이 어떤 분리된 요소가 아니라 기본인것 같아요
<ndsin> 사람이 없다는
<semosi> 페이스북에도 귀퉁이에 넣어있고
<acooda> 페북에서 놀아요 >,<
<ndsin> 페이스북을 해야되나....
<semosi> 네이트온이나..
<Lyuso> 저도 페이스북은 하죠.
<semosi> 그래도 본질적인 이런 챗이 가장 좋긴한데.
<acooda> 댓글놀이 추천 -_-b
<Lyuso> 제가 말하고자 하는건, 사람들이 모이는 기준이 통신망에서 부터 그룹단위로 아주 축소된거랄까요?
<acooda> 씨엔조이가 성인사이트로 바뀌기 전만해도 잼있게 놀았었느데
<Lyuso> 사람들과 만날 기회가 엄청 적어졌어요.
<acooda> 온라인 게임을 해야함 -_-;
<han9k> 안녕하세요~
<Lyuso> 친구추가 같은 과정을 거치지 않으면, 혹은 회원이 아니면 그 대화방에는 못들어가죠.
<Lyuso> 현실적으로는 게임이 대안인 것 같아요. =)
<semosi> 요즘은 관계에 얶매이는것 보다는 트윗터처럼 그냥 흘러가는 것도 많이 선호하는것 같아요
<Lyuso> han9k, 안녕하세요. =)
<Lyuso> semosi, 정확한 지적이세요. =)
<han9k> =)
<semosi> 그렇죠 ^^
<ndsin> 트윗이 좋긴 한데
<ndsin> 요즘 조금 무서워요. 구글에 제 트윗 아이디 적으니까 다 나옴 ㅜㅜ
<han9k> 트위터 없으면 요즘 세미나 참여도 못해요... 어제 갔다가 트위터로만 질문 받아서 ㅠㅠ
<Lyuso> 트윗은 소모성 소셜이죠.
<semosi> 저도 가끔 검색해 보는데 때론 재미있기도 해요
<Lyuso> 부담이 적긴 한데, 엔신님이 말씀하신 문제가 생깁니다.
<acooda> 친구 없으면 혼자 떠드는거 같에서
<acooda> 트위터는 안하는 -_-
<han9k> 혼자 떠드는 사람은 정말 좋아할듯 ㅋㅋ;
<Lyuso> 페이스북이 개인정보 보호는 생각보다 잘되요.
<Lyuso> 그런데 트위터는 구글에 데이터베이스를 팔아먹었으니, 발언 하나하나가 검색가능한 영역이 되었구요.
<acooda> 비 상업적 sns서비스가 나온다고 하는데
<acooda> 이 서비스 이름 아시는분 계신가요?
<semosi> 저번에 보니 나이든 분이 전화통화하면서 저번 모임에서 모처럼 갔더니 안보이더라 하더군요..그 분에겐 페이스북이 필요할것 같더라구요
<Lyuso> 네.....
<semosi> 친구는 많은데 보고는 싶은데 시간이 안된다는것
<saml> 친구 많아요?
<Lyuso> 대구에 있으면 지역적으로도 제한이 심하죠.
<semosi> 저는 별로 없습니다.
<semosi> 그래요?
<Lyuso> 제가 여유가 되면 서울로 올라가는 것도 대구는 좁은 도시여서 사람이 없어요.
<semosi> 루소 그럼 저와 친구관계 성립하시죠
<semosi> 제가 가끔 대구에 갑니다.
<Lyuso> ........[류]소일것 같아요. =)
<saml> 사귀는 건가요?
<Lyuso> 제 페이스북은 lutinaroa@gmail.com 이에요. =)
<acooda> 분위기가;
<saml> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 전 소울메이트가 이미 있어요.
<Lyuso> 오늘 군대가네요.......
<saml> 여성분이세요?
<semosi> 꼭 그런것은 아니고..그냥 사교라고 하죠.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 저는 남성입니다.
<saml> 저도
<acooda> 히죽
<Lyuso> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1038740922
<ndsin> 페이스북 할까 말까 매우 고민을 많이 하는데...
<Lyuso> 좋아요. 일단 검색이 잘 안되고, 발도 넓고 편리하다랄까요.
<saml> 리퀘스트 했음
<acooda> dj얼라
<semosi> Jae Choul Lee 여기에 이분 아시는 분 있는거죠?
<Lyuso> 그게 접니다.
<shriekout> Lyuso, 방금 보냈다옹... 친구!
<ndsin> 트위터는 뭐랄까 정보성이 짙고 순식간에 스쳐가는 느낌인데 페이스북은 정보성보다는 커뮤니케이션이나 커넥션으로 소수가 선으로 이어지는 느낌일꺼 같은데 맞나요?
<Lyuso> Lee Jae Choel 이 한국에서 쓰는 실명입니다!
<semosi> 저도 방금 보냈습니다.
<Lyuso> ndsin, 그런 경향이 있죠. 참고로 어느 포럼에서는 블로그는 보존형 커뮤니케이션이라고도 하더군요.
<shriekout> 냥냥
<Lyuso> 넵. 확인했습니다. =)
<ndsin> 흠흠
<semosi> 그런데 한국사람들은 무식한것 보다는 유식하게 보여지는것을 좋아해서 인지 트윗터에도 그냥 잡소리 말고 상당히 좋은 내용을 꾸준히 올리는 사람도 있던데요
<saml> 페이스 북은 여자 만나러 하는거죠
<semosi> 단지 그런분들을 많은 트윗속에서 찾아낸다는 것은 쉽진 않지만
<Lyuso> 실제로 트위터에서도 많은 그룹이 생기죠.......
<semosi> 아..그말은 영화 쇼셜네트웍에 나오더군요
<semosi> 페이스북은 여자들을 꼬시기 위해서 시작하려고 했던것이..ㅎㅎㅎ
<acooda> 류소님 내가 한번 뵌분인줄 알았는데 다른분인가
<acooda> 하악
<Lyuso> 한번 뵈었습니다.
<Lyuso> 아니지 두번이다. 헤헤
<acooda> 하악
<Lyuso> 요즘 아브론님은 많이 바쁘신 것 같아요.
<acooda> 한국 실명이라 해서 외국에 거주하시는분인줄 알았어요
<acooda> ㅋㅋㅋ
<semosi> 저번에 모임에서 draco 님을 뵈었는데 맥 못지 않게 작은 노트북을 잘사용하시더라구요
<Lyuso> 보다는 외국 포럼에서는 Lyuso 아니면 Line De Lawnence 라고...... =_=
<semosi> 여러분들도 들고 다니는것은 우분투인가요?
<Lyuso> 저는 노트북이 [없습니다.]
<acooda> ㅠㅠ
<acooda> 노트북 가꾸싶음 ㅠ
<saml> freebsd가 더 좋다던데
<semosi> 음 노트보다 더 작은것 인가요?
<acooda> 대신 대스크탑만 30대 있습니다
<acooda> -_-v
<Lyuso> 이전에 데탑이 우분투였는데, 11.04 올라가면서 갈렸구요. 워크스테이션은 윈도우즈이니다.
<semosi> 뭐가 좋다기 보다는 익숙한것이 최선이 아닐까요?
<Lyuso> 익숙한게 최선이죠. 익숙한게 더 효율적이니까요.
<semosi> 그런데 잘못된 것에 익숙하면 투자한 시간이 아깝지요
<Lyuso> 그것도 그런 게 있네요......
<Lyuso> 얼른 서버를 따로 맞춰서 FreeBSD 로 올려야 할텐데......
<semosi> ㅎㅎ 궤변이지만 그렇죠..
<semosi> 삼지창 들고 귀여운 악마가 bsd 이던가요?
<Lyuso> 네.
<saml> 한국에서 페이스북 같은 사업 하기 힘든가요?
<Lyuso> 일단 제한이 아주 심하죠.
<semosi> 저는 그럴것이라 생각합니다.
<Lyuso> NHN 같은 기업이 있는 이상, 법이 보호해주진 못해요.
<semosi> 일단 소주잔 기울이고 목욕탕에 가야 정이 깊어진다고 하는 문화가 아직은 대세라.
<Lyuso> 그건 그렇긴 하네요....
<saml> 좋은 아이디어 없나요?
<saml> 웹사이트 만들어서 부자 되려고
<ndsin> 돈이 많으면 웹사이트 만들어서 부자 됨
<semosi> 부자되는 웹사이트 만들면 되죠 ^^
<saml> javascript:($=[$=[]][(__=!$+$)[_=-~-~-~$]+({}+$)[_/_]+($$=($_=!''+$)[_/_]+$_[+$])])()[__[_/_]+__[_+~$]+$_[_]+$$](_/_)
<saml> ㅎㅎ
<semosi> 우와 브라보..
<Lyuso> .......
<Lyuso> $ 가 엄청나!
<saml> javascript:($=[$=[]][(__=!$+$)[_=-~-~-~$]+({}+$)[_/_]+($$=($_=!''+$)[_/_]+$_[+$])])()[__[_/_]+__[_+~$]+$_[_]+$$](document.cookie)
<saml> 이걸로 XSS통해  남의 로그인 세션 가질수 있음
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<semosi> 왠지 겁나는 느낌이..
<Lyuso> =_
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 벌써 병맥 한병 다먹었네요
<ndsin> 이럴수가
<ndsin> 두병가지고 안될려나
<saml> 왠 술을 드시나?
<saml> 몸 아프지 않나요? 술먹으면
<semosi> 적당한 선에서 멈추시죠 아님 끝까지 가야 하잖아요..
<ndsin> 저 맥주 먹는걸 좋아해서요 ㅎㅎ
<semosi> 지금 주위에 별로 사람들이 없는가 봅니다. 혼자 조용히 즐기는것을 보니
<ndsin> 소주 먹으면 다음날까지도 숙취로 고생하는데 맥주는 그런 부담이 없어서 즐깁니다 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> ㅡㅡ;;
<ndsin> 사람들하고 먹는것도 좋아하는데
<semosi> 대신 오줌을 자주 눠야 하잖아요
<ndsin> 혼자 먹는것도 좋아합니다
<Lyuso> 으음....... 잠시뒤면 Black Out 될 것 같아요.
<ndsin> 블랙아웃될정도로는 먹지 않아요;
<ndsin> 맥주 두병 먹는다고 블랙아웃된다면;;;
<Lyuso> <저 말입니다.
<Lyuso> 전 원래 술이 약해서 소주 한잔에도 뻗어요.
<ndsin> 아....
<ndsin> 그렇군요
<Lyuso> 지금은 그냥 노래들으면서 작업할 파일 준비하는데 왠지 Black Out 될 것 같네요....
<semosi> 몇일동안 고된작업이 많았던가 보네요
<saml> 술마시고 컴퓨터 하면 메트릭스에서 벗어날수 있는데... 버그로 인해
<Lyuso> 오늘도 21시에 일어났어요. 보통 자는시각은 13~14시구요.
<ndsin> 흠흠
<ndsin> 생활리듬이 좀 다르네요
<Lyuso> 아르바이트를 빨리 구해야 할텐데...... 사실 이런 그레픽일은 돈이 별로 안되요...... 대학생이여서 단가 후려치기를 아주 심하게 하니....
<semosi> 패턴을 몇시간 뒤로하면 괜찮을것 같은데요
<semosi> 음 어떤 그래픽을 주로하는가요?
<semosi> 3D 모델링?
<Lyuso> 3D 모델링도 하고...... CG 연출도 합니다.
<Lyuso> 처음부터 3G 컴포짓으로 몽땅 연출도 하고, 영화에서 쓰는 특수효과 대부분 사용할 수 있구요.
<Lyuso> 영상분야도.......
<semosi> 음 일단 부러운 분야에 능통하시네요
<Lyuso> 이쪽 분야는 고3 때 부터 열심히 다루다보니.......=)
<ndsin> 좋은 재주를 가지셨네요
<Lyuso> 그런데 대학생이라는 명판 하나에 똑같은 작업이 1/20~30 으로 떨어지죠.
<semosi> 저는 개인적으로 캠으로 촬영한것 데이타만 많이 모아두었지 편집은 한개도 하지 못했는데
<Lyuso> 보통은 1/25 수준으로 가격이 낮아져요.
<semosi> 그럼 거래는 일반인이 하고 작업은 본인이 하시면 되잖아요
<ndsin> 세모시님 생각은 대학생들이 생각하기에는
<Lyuso> 디자인회사에 있는 사람이 해야겠죠?......
<ndsin> 좀 버겨운 ㅜㅜ
<Lyuso> 컴퓨터 쪽은 더 심해요.
<Lyuso> 프로그램 하나 단가가 1/50 까지도 낮아지니까요.
<ndsin> 아직 사회에 대해서 잘 모르는데 사회의 뒤틀림을 이용하기 쉽지 않죠 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 그만큼 형태가 없는 가치에 대해서 인색하다는 거기도 하겠죠.
<semosi> ㅎㅎ 일단 의뢰하는 쪽은 대학생이라는 이유는 장기적인 거래에 약간 문제가 있다고 보는거죠
<semosi> 장기적인 거래의 문제는 품질보장을 못받는다는 생각이고
<ndsin> 사회 풍토에 문제가 좀 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 품질보장이라는 말 참 묘한게.....
<semosi> 음 간단히 AS죠 뭐
<Lyuso> 프로그램 분야는 제가 알기로는 3년 유지보수 완료시 잔금 50% 지급 이런 문화니까요.
<ndsin> 맞습니다
<Lyuso> 그나마 그레픽 분야는 수정하고 수정하고 해서 데드라인까지 완성되면 끝! 이지만요.
<ndsin> 저도 컨설팅일을 하는데 계약 하고 업무 수행하고 나중에 입금이 지연되는 경우가 많아서 ㅜㅜ
<semosi> 그래서 애플이 도입한 스토어 문화는 아주 효율적인것 같아요
<Lyuso> 사실 그 스토어도 다른데껀데.......=_=
<Lyuso> 묘하죠.
<ndsin> 사실 애플의 앱스토어 문화가 효율적이라고 생각하진 않습니다
<Lyuso> 거래가 효율적일 뿐이죠.
<ndsin> 그렇죠
<semosi> 그런가요?
<ndsin> 거래 방법이 효율적이죠
<Lyuso> 프로그램 구입 및 설치가 효율적이죠.
<semosi> 수요와 공급에서 서로 만족할 만한것 아닌가요?
<ndsin> 7:3이라는 자체가 착취라고 생각됩니다
<Lyuso> 게다가 애플은 모든 소스코드가 에플에 종속된다고 주장합니다.
<saml> 애플이 7?
<ndsin> 개발자가 7이고 애플이 3이지만
<ndsin> 애플이 뭘 했다고 3이나 먹는건지.....
<Lyuso> 퍼블리셔가 먹는게 좀 많긴 해요.
<saml> 앱 그토어에 바이러스가 돌기를...
<semosi> 프로그램도 마찬가지고 모든일이 타인의 눈에는 만들어진 최종만 보기에 가격에 대해서 서로 의견이 틀리죠
<Lyuso> 가장 큰 이슈는 위에 말했다시피 모든 코드가 에플의 소유가 되니까요.
<ndsin> 제가 다니는 회사가 국내 유일하게 모바일 앱 진단을 하는 회사인데
<semosi> 소유가 되면 다 사용가능한가요?
<Lyuso> 만약에 GL 파이프라인을 써서 그레픽 처리 프로그램을 만들었는데 그걸 안드로이드 마켓에 올리면
<han9k> =_=;
<saml> GPL  프로그램은 안받음
<Lyuso> 에플은 구글에 소송이 가능하죠.
<ndsin> 안드로이드, 아이폰 앱 진단을 진행하는 회사인데
<ndsin> 국내에 스마트폰 보급이 많아진 만큼 회사에서 보안 취약성 진단을 하게 되는데
<ndsin> 그 업무를 수행할 수 있는 회사가 없습니다
<ndsin> 저희 회사가 국내 유일인듯...
<ndsin> 진행하다보니까 느끼는 것인데
<Lyuso> 에플은 자체적인 검수를 하긴 해요.
<saml> 어떤 보안이요?
<ndsin> 취약성 진단을 합니다
<saml> 프로그램이 잘 행동하나 안하나?
<ndsin> 개인정보 노출의 위험이 있는지
<ndsin> 서버 공격의 가능성이 존재하는지
<ndsin> 어떤 앱들은 개인정보가 앱 파일안에 박혀있기도 하고
<ndsin> 또는 해킹폰에서 작동 여부 등을 테스트 합니다
<ndsin> 그런데 아이폰의 경우에
<ndsin> 앱을 암호화할수 있는 기능이 있는데
<saml> http://www.adobe.com/content/dotcom.query.tidy.json?statement=/jcr:root/apps//element(*,nt:file)[jcr:content/@jcr:mimeType='text/plain'] order by jcr:content/@jcr:lastModified
<ndsin> 이게 앱 스토어를 거쳐야만 암호화가 이루어지게 됩니다
<ndsin> 그 만큼 앱스토어를 거치도록 제한을 두더군요
<Lyuso> 네.
<Lyuso> 앱스토어에서 검사를 하게끔......
<ndsin> 앱스토어에서 무엇을 검사할지
<ndsin> 의심스럽더군요
<ndsin> 전문인력이 앱을 진단할지
<saml> 알바 대학생들이 하는데...
<saml> 아니면 인도에 아웃 소싱
<Lyuso> 그렇겠죠.....
<Lyuso> 뭐하는 지 모르니까요.
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<semosi> 갑자기 먹통이 되어버리는 인터넷..
<semosi> 무선이 약간 불안하네요
<ndsin> 흠
<semosi> 음 그래도 동영상 보면서 챗을 할수 있을정도면 쓸만한데요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 무선도 참 빠른데 ㅎㅎ
<semosi> 그래요?
<semosi> 무선 공유기 종류에따라 속도가 달라지나요?
<ndsin> 네 달라지죠
<semosi> 안테나 갯수에따라 달라지는것은 아니죠?
<ndsin> 최근 공유기들은 성능이 좋아서 그런 차이가 별로 없는듯 하더라구요
<semosi> 한개 권해주세요
<ndsin> 안테나 갯수에 따라 범위가 차이나는듯 하더라구요
<ndsin> 저는 IPTIME 공유기가 젤 좋더군요
<semosi> 네 그렇군요
<sen_x> 아이피타임즈 n104 쓰구 있사옵니다. 안테나 1개짜리 제일 싼걸루 :)
<ndsin> 저도 n104 쓰는데
<ndsin> 개인 가정 집에서 쓰기엔 적절하더군요
<ndsin> 방 문 닫고 있어도 다른 방에서도 잘 되고
<ndsin> 일단  iptime 공유기가 시스코나 국내 여타 공유기들에 비해서 추후 펌웨어 업그레이드도 잘되고 설정도 세분화 되어 있어서
<ndsin> 저같은 경우 무지 편합니다
<ndsin> 업무상 포트포워딩이라거나 외부에서 컴퓨터를 켜고 스마트폰으로 원격제어하는 경우도 다반사인데
<semosi> 그럼 참고하겠습니다.
<ndsin> iptime 공유기가 참 적절하더군요
<semosi> 저희 집에서는 일단 노트북 아이팟터치 데스크탑이 동시에 작동될때가 있어서
<semosi> 아마 아이들하고 제가 따로 놀때인데..
<sen_x> 20년전 아파트 구조라서 ^^; 공유기가 제일 구석방에 있어서 문간방에서는 신호 속도가 매우 약해지더군요. 무선공유기를 거실(집 중앙)으로 옮길 생각을 하구 있습니다.
<ndsin> 흠
<semosi> 그때도 서로 간섭없이 잘 되어야 하는데..
<ndsin> n104 를 강원도 집에 설치를 했는데
<ndsin> 제 방의 창문쪽에 설치를 했는데도
<ndsin> 반대편 거실 주방 거쳐서 누나방까지 잘 되더군요
<semosi> 그럼 호스트의 인터넷 속도는 별로 문제시 되지 않나요?
<semosi> 이럴테면 증폭해서 잘 해주는건가요?
<sen_x> 어흑 ㅠ.ㅠ 저희집은 공유기를 내력콘크리트벽이 두겹으로 둘러싼 형태라서;; 잘 안되네요. 더군다나 아래위층 건너동 골고루 무선공유기전파를 날려주고 계서서;; ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 무선랜 자체가 공유기 호스트 인터넷 속도를 100% 다 끌어내지는 못하더군요
<semosi> 일단 손실이 발생하는거네요
<ndsin> 보통 100M가 요즘 일반적인데
<sen_x> semosi: 세모시님도 아파트인가요?
<semosi> 벽을 통해서 손실이 또 발생하고
<semosi> 네 오래된 주공 아파트입니다.
<semosi> 단지 작은평수라 범위는 괜찮구요
<ndsin> 유선에서는 7~8M 나오는 환경이더라도 무선에서는 2~3M정도 나오더군요
<sen_x> 무선공유기가 방 각각을 동시에 쳐다볼수(?) 있는 위치(예를 들면 가운데 거실)가 좋을듯합니다만. 인터넷인입선 위치
<ndsin> 30평 내로는
<ndsin> 공유기 안테나 하나로도 커버 되더군요
<semosi> 참 한가지 궁금한게 있는데요
<semosi> 공유기를 2개 사용해서 각기 다른 용도로 사용하고 싶은데 가능한가요?
<sen_x> 예
<semosi> 들어오는 인입선은 한개라 공유기와 공유기를 연결해야 하는데
<semosi> 그래도 별로 속도 감속없이 되나요?
<ndsin> semosi 제가 알기로는 가정집에 라인 1개지만 실제 IP 할당은 2~3개정도까지 된다고 알고 있습니다
<ndsin> 일단 그거 아니더라도
<ndsin> 1개 기준으로
<ndsin> 메인 공유기, 그리고 서브 공유기
<semosi> 그런가요? 이런 극비사항은 저만 알고 있어야 겠죠..ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 이렇게 쓰실수 있어요
<han9k> 아.. 그래서 하나는 TV로 하나는 인터넷/인터넷폰으로 들어오는군요?
<ndsin> 메인공유기 NAT 환경, 서브 공유기는 NAT에서 할당받은 IP를 이용한 또 다시 NAT 환경
<ndsin> 실제로 제가 테스트 해봤는데 2개까지는 할당 되더군요 SKB의 경우
<ndsin> 그 이상은 모르겠습니다
<semosi> 참 그런데 연결은 메인선을 분배기로 분배해서 각각 공유기로 연결하나요?
<sen_x> 공유기 2개중 1개를 AP모드로 쓸 수 있습니다. 하나는 케이블/에데셀모뎀에 연결해서 유동IP받아서 라우터 역할로 그리고 나머지 공유기 하나는 그냥 허브나 무선AP로
<sen_x> 회사에서 그렇게 쓰고 있습니다. 피시 10대 소규모 업체지만 1층 2층으로 건물이 되있어서... 2층의 공유기는 유무선공유기로 1층의 공유기는 허브에 물려서 무선AP로 쓰고 있사옵니다.
<ndsin> sen_x 저도 그렇게 구축을 해봤는데 공장 전체를 무선 환경 구축이 되더군요
<semosi> 음 그럼 메인->공유기1->공유기2 로 연결되는것 이죠?
<sen_x> semosi: 옙 그런셈입니다.
<ndsin> 메인라인->메인공유기->공유기A,공유기B,공유기C
<han9k> KT는 광선 하나 들어오는데 TV->공유기(통해서)->인터넷폰/인터넷라디오/노트북2/데스크탑1 동시에 작동되네요. (많이 연결할 수록 다운로드는 느려집니다..)
<han9k> *(수정: 동시에 많이 연결할 수록)
<semosi> 그런데 케이블 방송 셋톱박스에도 랜 연결하는 선이 있던데 그건 쓸모가 있는건가요?
<han9k> 네 TV가 인터넷에서 받아서 방송보여주면 필요하죠
<semosi> 음 그렇군요
<semosi> 참 정말 궁금한것이 있는데 기존의 cdma 핸드폰이 테더링이 되면
<saml> 불법이죠
<semosi> 일반 노트북을 인터넷을 연결 가능한가요?
<semosi> 불법인가요?
<saml> 네
<saml> 아마도 서비스 약관에 대부분 안된다고 하는데
<saml> 그런 서비스를 산게 아니면
<semosi> 그럼 저 상태에서는 무선 데이타를 이용하는것이 아니라
<semosi> 일반 통신상태(전화 통화중) 상태로 연결되는 거네요
<saml> ?
<saml> 무선 데이타일 걸요
<semosi> 그런가요? 핸드폰에서 노트북으로 오는 데이타가 무선 데이타인가요?
<sen_x> 노키아5800(joikuspot앱)으로 테더링해서 아이팟터치 붙여쓰는 1인 -_-;;;
<saml> 헨드폰이 인터넷 사용하는것은 무선 데이타로 알고 있는데
<semosi> 그래서 근간에 테더링을 막는다고 했던가요?
<semosi> 그런데 노키아 폰은 스마트폰 아닌가요?
<semosi> 저는 기존 그냥 3g 폰으로 테더링이 가능한가 싶어서
<ndsin> KT에서 테더링 막는다고는 했는데
<sen_x> 예 맞습니다 cdma 피처폰은 아닙니다 ^^; 테더링해도 계약위반이 아닌걸루 알고있습니다
<ndsin> 딱히 막을 방도가 없죠
<semosi> 그렇죠..ㅎㅎ
<sen_x> 근데 이상한데요? 피처폰 슬롯에 꽂아서 와이파이 무선공유기 역할을 해주게하는 동글을 KT에서 팔고있던데요?
<sen_x> 월정액요금이 들긴하지만
<semosi> 그래요?
<ndsin> KT에서 테더링 딱 막는다고 한건 아니구요
<sen_x> 정확치 않습니다 ^^; 케이티 홈페이지 다시 확인해보겠습니다
<ndsin> 음 뭐랄까
<ndsin> KT에서 공지가 올라왔었는데
<semosi> 그런것 있음 제대로 알려주세요
<ndsin> 테더링 무료 정책이 사실 작년까지였는데 추후 공지 없을때 까지 연기되었어요
<ndsin> 그래서 유료로 바꿀 수 있는 상황이었는데 자체 정책이 수립되지 않아서 기존 정책 유지하기로 하였습니다
<semosi> 차라리 아이폰보다는 맥 하나 사면  패드랑 폰 모두 해결되잖아요
<semosi> 뭐라고 검색해야 나오는건데요?
<ndsin> 잠시 찾아볼께요
<jincreator> bundo님
<ndsin> http://wikitree.co.kr/main/news_view.php?id=26174
<bundo> 네
<jincreator> 지난번에 유투브에 올리란 동영상 있잖아요.
<jincreator> 몇가지 문제가 생겼습니다.
<jincreator> 먼저 5분짜리 만들라고 하셨는데 30분이 다되가고요...
<han9k> ^^;
<bundo> 흐
<jincreator> 게다가 PiTiVi로 렌더링 돌리는데...
<shriekout> 헛... 야동!인가요?
<bundo> 30분 너무 길어유
<jincreator> 30분도 안되는 거 만드는데 3시간 거의 다되가고...
<han9k> 네~ "야! 동(영상이다)"
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 피티비 안전성도 문제가 있어
<jincreator> 그나마도 중간에 렌더링이 멈추면 다시 시작하는게 지금 3번째...
<han9k> 완성하시면 피튀게맛난  식사를 분도님께서 사주실찌도.. =_=;
<jincreator> 근데 별로 대단한 동영상이 아니라서...
<han9k> 제작자는 계속 보니까 질리죠. ^^;;
<jincreator> 보는 것보다는 NG날때마다 다시 찍으니까...
<han9k> 그냥 우분투에서 윈도에는 못하는 이런것도 가능하구나.. 하는 생각만 할수 있으면 괜찮을 것 같아요
<semosi> http://bit.ly/g55VPB 이것 말하는것 맞죠? ndsin 님
<ndsin> 동글은 제가 얘기했던게 아닌데;
<semosi> 분도님 잘 계시죠? 저녁엔 다시 날씨가 추워질것 같아요
<han9k> 꼭 iphone에서 dmb볼수있게하는 기기처럼 생겼네요
<semosi> 그래요? 다른 제품이 있는 모양이네요
<Lyuso> 으음.......
<Lyuso> 동영상 렌더링이신가보네요
<ndsin> 아뇨
<ndsin> 동글은 저 말고 다른 분이 이야기 하셨던 내용이라..
<bundo> 암튼 홍보용입니다
<shriekout> 박완서씨 돌아가셨다는 소식에... 박완서씨 책을 검색해 봤는데...
<shriekout> 읽은 책이 한 권도 없다는... =ㅅ=;;;
<bundo> 광고 30초인거 아시죠
<bundo> 3분이하로 줄이십시요
<bundo> 2부녿 보다 도망갑니다
<han9k> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 2분도
<jincreator1> 일단 제가 인터넷이 좀 불안하고요...
<han9k> 30초 광고 만드는데 비용이 몇억 들어요 -_-;
<jincreator1> 3분이면...
<bundo> 그리고 코분투 홍보 마케팅은 미국 석사학위 받는분이 책임자입니다.
<jincreator1> 뭘 넣어야 하죠?
<jincreator1> 블루제이?
<bundo> 그분과 컨택하십시요
<han9k> (어느분이시죠?)
<Lyuso> 3분이면
<Lyuso> 할 거 많아요
<bundo> 불루제인 학사도 안;ㅁ
<han9k> 인터넷이 불안하네요..;
<bundo> 4일째 술 연짱 마시는 분도 에게 복잡한거 말하면 힘듬 헤헤
<jincreator1> 뭘 넣으면 좋을까요?
<han9k> 윈도에서 못하는 멋진것이요
<Lyuso> 뭔가 만드시나보네요.......
<jincreator1> 컴피즈 말고 다른 게 있나요?
<Lyuso> 윈도에서 못하는것도 있지만
<Lyuso> 유저 경험 부분을 많이 강조해야겠죠?
<jincreator1> 음...사실
<han9k> 일단 낚시용이라 시선만 끌면 될것 같은데요? ^^;
<jincreator1> 제가 목적 파악을 잘못 한거 같습니다...
<jincreator1> 오픈오피스 같은 거 집어넣었는데
<bundo>  semosi   세모시님 저 요즘 주변 바운더리 공사중입니더 ㅎ헤\
<jincreator1> 다 빼야겠군요...
<han9k> 그것도 몇초 들어가면 괜찮습니다.
<han9k> 오피스 사용도 가능하는 것을 보여주거든요
<Lyuso> 괞찮아요.
<semosi> ㅎㅎ 바쁘신가요?
<bundo> 뽀대만 보여주셈
<han9k> 하지만 패널에 설명/사진이 없으면 동영상에는 꼭 들어가야되죠..
<Lyuso> 기대되네요. =)
<jincreator1> 동영상 제작하면서
<han9k> 그래서 준석씨랑 같이 얘기하면 좋을 것 같은데요..
<Lyuso> 여기 모션그레픽 하는 사람이 있긴 한데
<bundo> semosi 아뇨 한가해유 헤헤 그래서 인천쪽에서 선배들 하고 술해요 인리동 포함
<han9k> 간이 푸아그라되요 분도님..;
<jincreator1> 목표를 코분투를 설치하기만 하면 별다른 설정없이 이런 게 가능하다라는 걸 보여주는 걸로 해서...
<semosi> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<jincreator1> ccsm도 설치하지 않았습니다.
<ndsin> 간이 푸아그라 되고 말지 술 먹지 말라고 하면 더 스트레스 쌓임 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 알콜섭취후 담배흡수는 더욱 빠르고 심한 것 아시죠? =_=
<sen_x> 인리동 여기죠? http://www.ilug.or.kr/
<Lyuso> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EloulNSxhbQ 짤 하나 던져봅니다.
<han9k> 보고 오겠습니다.
<han9k> 헉?
<han9k> 화면이 튀어요.. 툭툭~ (멀미가..)
<bundo> 이번에 동영상 잘 만드는 이를 우분투 한국 대표가 7만원 상당의 선물이 있다는  정보를  해킹했습니다 ^^
<shriekout> http://ubuntu.or.kr/wiki/doku.php?id=program:ftp%EC%84%9C%EB%B2%84
<Lyuso> 원래 60fps
<shriekout> 이거 수정 좀 하겠습니다.
<bundo> 참고 바애유
<han9k> 귀엽네요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 참고 바래유
<shriekout> vsftp 재시작 $sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<Lyuso> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F21czLnHE5I 이런거서도 있음.
<han9k> 7만원이면 그래픽 카드가 하난데요? -_-;
<jincreator1> 우분투 한국 대표가 누구에요???
<shriekout> 에서... sudo service vsftpd restart 로 변경합니다
<han9k> 분도님이죠
<Lyuso> 유튜브가 인코딩 할 때
<Lyuso> 비트레이트 올라가면 소리가 짤려요
<jincreator1> han9k님 농담이었습니다...
<han9k> 오.. 현대.. 이거 괜찮네요.. 효과
<han9k> 네.. 농담이셨군요 =_=
<han9k> 동영상보다가 미스했습니다.
<Lyuso> 저 현대 만들다가 정보제공하는 분 소리없이 사라집니다.
<han9k> ㅋㅋ;
<jincreator1> 윈도에서 만드신 건가요?
<Lyuso> 여러 플렛폼에서 똑같이 가능합니다.
<Lyuso> 베가스/ 케덴라이브 호환입니다.
<jincreator1> kdenlive가 생각보다 강력한 툴이었군요...
<Lyuso> 그거 편해요.
<Lyuso> 인터페이스가 직관적이라서 쓰기 좋더군요.
<Lyuso> 사실 윈도우에서 베가스랑 프리미어가 비교되는게, 인터페이스 접근성입니다.
<jincreator1> 기능은 프리미어가 우위 아닌가요?
<han9k> 코분투 설치했을때 되는 것에 그냥 컴피즈 효과 약간 추가하면 될것 같은데요..
<shriekout> 오픈샷도 사용해 주세요 =3
<Lyuso> 플러그인 먹이면 둘 다 똑같습니다.
<han9k> 너무 컴피즈만 때리면 컴피즈 광고 같아서요 ^^;;
<Lyuso> cUDA 지원으로 프리미어가 약간 우위일진 몰라도......
<Lyuso> 여튼 열심히......=)
<jincreator1> 애프터이펙트는 뭔가요?
<Lyuso> 홍보영상 같은거도 제가 만들긴 하지만, 전 대구사람이라서 그런 부분은 밀접하게 컨텍트를 못하죠?
<han9k> 안드로이드 보안 뚤렸군요 -_-; 리눅스 기반이라고 생각해서 안전하다고 생각했는데.. 아닌가봐요?
<Lyuso> 지역적인 한계.......=)
<Lyuso> 멋진 영상 만들어주세요. =)
<jincreator1> 우분투 기본 영상 프로그램 사용하는지라 너무 큰 기대는...
<han9k> 네 ^^;
<Lyuso> 에프터 이팩트도 그레픽 도구에요......=)
<han9k> 우분투 기본 영상 프로그램으로 제작되었다고 밝히면 더욱 좋을 것 같습니다. 동영상 끝에 credit 올라갈때요..
<jincreator1> 아! 그거 넣었습니다.
<han9k> 감독 이름이랑 연출, 사운드 엔지니어, 등등..
<han9k> ^^
<jincreator1> 그런 건 없고요...
<Lyuso> 우분투 기본 소프트웨어도 현대영상 정도는 연출 가능합니다.
<han9k> o.O
<Lyuso> 다만 아까 2011gumi intro 같은 건 조금 버거워지죠. (블렌더 필요)
<jincreator1> 페이드 인 아웃만으로도 충분하기는 해요 사실
<han9k> 네..;
<bundo> 하는 사람 대장 안하는 사람 등신놈
<han9k> <- 등신놈
<bundo> 이게 오픈소스 정체성입니다
<Lyuso> <-등신놈
<bundo> 해보십시요
<han9k> bundo <- 대장
<bundo> 전 찌질이
<han9k> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 전 바보
<jincreator1> 들어간 자막이...
<jincreator1> 이 영상의 녹화, 편집은 모두 코분투에서 제작되었습니다.
<bundo> 한 아이알씨에서 전 우분투 유저하고 떠드는중
<Lyuso> 임수님 오자마자 나갔다. =_=
<han9k> imsu님 또 접속과 싸움을;
<Lyuso> ........
<jincreator1> 저도 조금 있으면 접속과의 싸움이 될 겁니다.
<sen_x> lyuso: 요런거 만들려면 어떤 프로그램을 써야하나요? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Crve02Gy7s
<jincreator1> 지금 도둑랜 쓰는지라 주인이 공유기 언제 끌지 몰라서...
<Lyuso> 피티비도 보면 왠지 윈도우 무비 메이커랑 비슷해서
<Lyuso> 좋아요.
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator1> 근데 피티비 신기한게
<jincreator1> 버전은 같은데
<jincreator1> 우분투 10.10 64bit와 10.04 32bit에 들어간 피티비가 다르더라요.
<han9k> flash면 가능 할 것 같은데.. 아니겠죠? =_=
<Lyuso> 플레쉬로도 가능하고.....
<shriekout> 와... 저거 동영상 인트로 멋지네요
<shriekout> 좋아요 쌔웠삼 =3
<han9k> ?
<Lyuso> 3D 되는 영상편집 프로그램이면 가능할꺼에요.
<jincreator1> cinerella인가?
<sen_x> 아.. 플래시면... 어. .. (까먹었음;;; 오픈소스쪽에도 swf 플래시 저작툴이 있었던거 같은데)
<jincreator1> g4l이죠
<jincreator1> f4l입니다
<han9k> 네
<jincreator1> 아까 건 오타
<jincreator1> 그나저나 저 영상은 우분투 사용 장면이 하나도 없네요.
<jincreator1> 코분투도 사용 영상 없어도 될까요? ㅋ
<Lyuso> 간단하게 어느 기능이 있다 니까요
<han9k> 글쎄요.. 어떻게 만들어졌는지에 따라 없을 수도 있는데요...
<Lyuso> 내용 전달이 텍스트로 이루어져서 만들기 까다로운 계열이에요.
<Lyuso> jincreator1, 지금 어떻게 만들어 져 있는지 볼 수 있을까요?
<shriekout> 나도 오프닝 동영상 하나 만들어둬야겠다~
<han9k> 도둑이 윈도 깨고 들어가서 집안 물건 다 들고 나오는 것 30초동안 만들어도... 저는 그 광고 합격 시킵니다 ^^;
<jincreator1> 지금 만드는 중인데요...
<Lyuso> ...... 이전에 만드셧다던 건......
<jincreator1> 1시간 50분 남았데요
<han9k> (윈도는 보안이 안된다..;)
<han9k> _-_)
<jincreator1> 이전에 만든 건 없는데...
<Lyuso> 그거 좋은 컨셉이긴 하네요
<Lyuso> .......
<han9k> 자막: Your windows do not provide security by itself.
<han9k> 그리고 우분투 로그 대문짝 만하게 표시하고, 자막: But Ubuntu can.
<Lyuso> 오오
<bundo> shriekout 김프 2.8 언제 나오남 ?
<shriekout> 일단 4월경으로 보고 있는것 같아요
<han9k> itself => themselves (로 해야 문법에 맞을듯;
<bundo> 음 나도 기대좀 해야징 @,.@
<shriekout> 지금 gnome3에서 타블렛 인식 문제 때문에... gnome3 정식이 4월경이니...
<han9k> 김프 2.7전에 2.8 내용부터 나오나요?^^;
<shriekout> 빠르면 4월... =33
<jincreator1> 저 근데 PiTiVi에 자막 기능이 없습니다...
<Lyuso> 김프 기대됩니다. 정말로 잘되요.
<han9k> 자막이 없군요^^;
<shriekout> 오픈소스에서 홀수버전은 개발버전을 뜻합니다.
<Lyuso> 글자 삽입은.......
<jincreator1> 저같은 경우 오픈오피스 그리기로 글자 넣고 이미지로 내보낸 후 영상 사이사이에 끼워넣었습니다.
<shriekout> 가령... 2.7 버전은 2.8을 위한 개발버전이고...
<han9k> 유투부에 자막 넣는 것은 올리기전에 넣는 것인가봐요? 저는 유투부내의 comment로 올릴 수도 있는 줄 알았습니다;
<shriekout> 2.9버전은 3.0을 위한 개발버전쯤으로 보시면 되요
<han9k> 아하..
<Lyuso> 홀수가 그런 의미군요.......
<shriekout> 냥냥
<shriekout> 그래서... 안정적으로 사용하기 위해서는 홀수 버전을 택하지 말고 짝수버전을 택해야하고...
<han9k> 몰랐네요 ^^;
<shriekout> 새로운 개발 기능을 사용해보고 싶으면... 홀수버전을 사용하시면 됩니다.
<shriekout> 전체가 그런건 아니지만... 오픈소스쪽 대규모 프로젝트들 대부분은 이런 룰을 따릅니다 :)
<Lyuso> 네......
<han9k> 50분 후에 축구하나요?
<han9k> 아니면 12시간 50분 후인가요?
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 오늘 인천 형아들하고 술마시며 고민한것이 다 말안통한다는거임 쩝 내 주변도 알고보면 포니즈 인데 그형들은 내가 닥쳐 하면 조용함 그게 포니즈와차이가 나는거임
<han9k> 어서오세요~
<shriekout> 유튜브 자막은 유튜브에 올린 동영상 소유자가... 편집 기능에서 자막 넣을 수 있어요
<locofrank|linux> 50분후에 해요
<han9k> 네.. 가능하군요
<han9k> 아하.. 곧 하는군요 축구 ^^
<bundo> 그러니 참 나도 고민입니더 shriekout
<Lyuso> 으음
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 말통하는 주변사람과 술마셔보세요.. ^^;
<Lyuso> 배경음악 필요하시면 제가 집적 만든 거 있는데.
<Lyuso> 아니면 제작도 받습니다. :D
<shriekout> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PucULHDRDk
<shriekout> 배경음악도... 유튜브에서 약 1만개 가량 지원합니다.
<jincreator1> 직접 만들으셨다면 녹화하신 건가요 아니면 시퀀서에vst 연결해서 한건가요?
<shriekout> 입맛에 맞춰서 집어넣으면 됨 :)
<jincreator1> 지금 freemusicarchive.org와 sintel.org 통해서
<Lyuso> 시퀸싱한거죠
<han9k> 오.. 이거 괜찮네요. 튜토리얼. (포스트잇 만들기)
<Lyuso> 괞찮네요.......=)
<shriekout> :)
<han9k> 우분투 대답도 저런식으로 좀 비주얼하게 해줬으면 하는 바램이에요 ^^;
<shriekout> ㄱㅅ :)
<Lyuso> 멋있어요. =)
<shriekout> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF4iLbWjqJU
<shriekout> 조회수를 높이기 위한... =33
<locofrank|linux> 이건 꼭 써봐라 하는 우분투 프로그램이 있을까요
<jincreator1> gtk-recordmydesktop 사용하신건가요?
<bundo> shriekout 2월 16일 우리 대이또 좀 하자고요
<shriekout> 넵 :)
<shriekout> 2월에 월차 내놓으려구요 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 일요일인데요 월차까지 ^^;
<Lyuso> 오오
<shriekout> 수요일 아닌가요?
<han9k> 19일이 수요일요.. 그건 오픈 소스 모임요
<shriekout> bundo, 님이 말씀하시는건 오픈 소스 모임 :)
<Lyuso> 어느정도 성능이 되어야 하는데..... 저는 컴퓨터가 펜티엄이라 저정도 컴피즈는 불가능입니다.
<shriekout> 소세미나는 이번에는 좀 힘들듯 하고... 다음에 시간을 조정해서 한 번 상경하려 합니다. :)
<bundo> 2월은 16일이에요 매지님 안오면 나도 열받아서 네이버 개무시 카페 인증할지 몰라요
<jincreator1> 제가 펜티엄 M 512mb에서 컴피즈를 잘 사용했습니다만 사양이 많으 낮으신가 보네요.
<bundo> 머드라 open gg
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 펜티엄 4 입니다. 그레픽카드는 7300LE죠....
<jincreator1> 전 노트북이 5200FX였는데...
<jincreator1> 잘 돌아갔던 거 같은데...
<bundo> 내가 중일 수준영어라 가입힘든 카페 잇삼
<shriekout> 제가 펜티엄4에 그래픽카드 7300LE :)
<shriekout> 위 동영상처럼 잘 돌아갑니다. :)
<Lyuso> 저는 아까 비디오 처럼 하려고 해도 영 신통치 않더라구요.
<shriekout> 컴피즈 풀로 작동시키고... 토템으로 전체화면 작동시키고...
<shriekout> 저정도 퍼포먼스 보입니다
<Lyuso> 컴피즈 조금 움직인다 싶으면 CPU 사용률이 끝까지 올라가면서 버벅버벅.....
<Lyuso> 그랬었네요......
<shriekout> 저거 사실 천천히 돌린거예요
<shriekout> 단지... 프레임 드롭을 좀 높여서...
<Lyuso> 네......
<shriekout> 화면이 빠른 것 같지만... 일종의 슬로모션으로 찍어서... 프레임 드롭 높여서 빨리 돌아가끔 보이는...
<shriekout> 근데... 거의 비슷해요
<Lyuso> 전부 다 사양이 올라가다보니....... 새 컴퓨터를 하나 하긴 해야할텐데......
<Lyuso> http://lyuso.net/midea/20110103.ogg 참고로 제가 집적 노래 만들면 이렇게 됩니다.
<bundo> 뽕짝이군
<shriekout> 오
<Lyuso> 네 뽕짝이죠.
<shriekout> Lyuso, 멋집니다!
<Lyuso> 그냥 이거 만들땐 기분이 좋아서 밝게 하나 해보자 싶어서 했었네요....
<jincreator1> 노래라길래 직접 부르신 줄 알았습니다.
<Lyuso> 사실 음악이라는 게 맞죠.
<bundo> shriekout 제가요 페북이라도 말 다  편하게 못해요
<bundo> 그래서 여기  다 헛소리 하갰슴더
<bundo> 제가 신학 대학 철학과 다닌거 아시죠?
<bundo> 역시 천국은 지금여기에 입니다. 천국은 죽어서 가는 곳이 아니죠
<bundo> 쩝
<shriekout> :)
<Lyuso> =)
<bundo> 아 말도 편히 못해요 다구 당할까봐 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 뽕짝 말고 뭔가 진득한 노래도 만들어야 할텐데.......
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 페북하면서 학교 정보나 지역 정보 이런걸 하나도 안 밝히고 있는데...
<Lyuso> 랄까 진득하게 만든 EPIC 곡도 있지만...... ^^;;
<Lyuso> 페북하면서 학교 정보 하나만으로도
<shriekout> 개인정보 하나도 안 밝혀도 우분투 통하니깐 많은 친구들을 사귀네요 :)
<bundo> 내가 부른 노래 들려 줄까요
<Lyuso> 페이스북은 발이 너무 넓어요. =)
<Lyuso> 네
<bundo> 리눅스에서 엔코딩한건디
<han9k> =_=; 분도님...;
<bundo> 든고 싶은이 두명 더 되면 링크 드리죠
<Lyuso> 어디서 하던 상관이 있나요.......=)
<bundo> 듣고 싶은이 두명 더 되면 링크 드리죠
<jincreator> 듣고 싶은이 2명째 한번 해봅니다
<bundo> shriekout  손알들려 ?
<han9k> 하하하
<sakuragi> ㅎㅎ 바보 같이 플록시 설정을 했네요..
<Lyuso> jincreator, 접속이 불안정한가봐요.....
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 전 묘족이라... 발 =33
<jincreator> lyuso 신호 강한 도둑랜이 끊겨 신호 약한 도둑랜 접속해있느라...
<Lyuso> 네..........
<bundo> http://bundo.tistory.com/28 자장오래된 코덱스입니다  전승된 글
<bundo> 제 목소리가 전 들립니더 헤헤
<Lyuso> 멜로디가 좋네요......
<shriekout> 아.. 합창이군요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> (브라우저 열기) 과연..
<bundo> 3000년 넘은 전승 된 글입니더 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> o.O
<jincreator> 인터넷이 느려 티스토리 창도 아직 안떴네요...
<han9k> 4명이 부르시나요?
<Lyuso> .....
<bundo> 재가 쓴 가사 하나 더 올립니더 http://bundo.tistory.com/33
<han9k> 좋네요 ^^
<bundo> han9k  님 이해 올립니다
<han9k> 이해->위해
<bundo> 제가 23에  선배 강요에 쓴 가사입니다
<shriekout> 오오 멋지군요
<shriekout> 근데... "꽃들에게 희망을"이라는 동명의 노래가 있습니다.
<bundo> 노래 ?
<bundo> 책 ?
<han9k> 좋아요~^^
<shriekout> 같은 제목의 노래가 많군요
<shriekout> 책도 있고... 노래도 있고...
<han9k> 전혀/절대 분도님풍이 아닌 것 같습니다!
<shriekout> 책은 다 아시다시피... 애벌레에서 나비 되는 노래
<shriekout> 노래가 아니라 책 :)
<bundo> 책은 말고 저는 신학생들 노래로 가사 절리한거죠
<bundo> 책은 유명하죠
<shriekout> 노래는 "어디 핀들 꽃이 아니랴~" 이런 노래 있습니다.
<bundo> 암튼 그놈 방서 씹혀서 리눅에서 인코딩하고 만든 들이에요
<shriekout> 아니구나... 노래 제목이 "꽃들"이군요
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그떄 매지도 편도 안들어 줄떄임 흑흑ㄷ
<Lyuso> .....;;
<shriekout> 그 때는 아마 제가 아얄씨에 안 들어올 때일 겁니다.
<Lyuso> 저도.......
<shriekout> 데비안 채널에서 놀다가... 약 2년 정도 아얄씨 안했었습니다.
<shriekout> 그 때가... 언제지... 기억이 가물가물...
<bundo> 다 지난 일이죠 오늘 만나 술마신  선배들도 지금의 저를 잘 모르죠 헤헤
<bundo> 저는 이런말을 했습니다 " 강분도는 변함은 없다" 헤헤
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> http://www.youtube.com/user/MINDULLEA
<bundo> 오 독일 지부장님
<zeromon> 헉
<shriekout> 유튜브 계정 만들었길래... 구독신청했는데... 영상 하나로 끝...
<zeromon> 지부장 아님니당
<zeromon> ^^
<Lyuso> 실수로 전원버튼을 눌렀......
<zeromon> 안녕하세요
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 안녕하세요 :)
<Lyuso> 안녕하세요. =)
<han9k> 어서오세요
<Lyuso> 컴퓨터가 꺼져서 놀랐어요.
<zeromon> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 저는 5초 눌러야 꺼지던데요 ^^;;
<bundo> 음머 zeromon 젝다 임명하면 걍하는거에요 강요 /희생/헌신  길이죠
<Lyuso> 시스템 shutdown 이 시작되자마자
<bundo> 음머 zeromon 제가다 임명하면 걍하는거에요 강요 /희생/헌신  길이죠
<Lyuso> 켄슬해서.......살았죠.
<zeromon> 푸힛
<han9k> ^^;
<zeromon> 무서운 분도 아저씨군요
<bundo> ^^;V
<Lyuso> ^^;
<bundo> 베를린 제로몬님을 항상 생각하는거 아시죠 오후 5시넘고 있죠 ?
<zeromon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<zeromon> 예 11분 지났네요
<Lyuso> 독일 베를린이라....=)
<Lyuso> 좋은 도시에 지내시는군요.......
<han9k> 와.. 브얼린~(미국 발음 -_-)
<bundo> 전 참 며칠전 손바닥에 굳은살 을 뺴려고 칼을 들어 손바닥 좀 조졌습니다. == 무섭죠 ?
<zeromon> 헉
<han9k> 크림바르세요.. 굳은살 말랑하게 하는 제품;
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 마죠 크림발라요
<han9k> 굳은살(발)에도 좋습니다.
<Lyuso> 티눈 뺄때는 니퍼로......
<han9k> 니퍼!
<Lyuso> 저는 발에 티눈이 많이 생겨서..... 면도칼로 동그랗게 도려낸 다음 니퍼로 뜯어내요.
<Lyuso> 뿌리가 정말로 질기더군요.........
<han9k> 게슈타포 출신이세요? ㅋㅋ;
<zeromon> 티눈뺄때는 띠는 빼는 반창고 같을걸로 하면 되지 않을까요?
<bundo> Lyuso 동감
<han9k> 동그란 반찬고 있던데요;
<Lyuso> 동그런 그것도 안먹히니까요.......
<zeromon> 제가 있는 곳은 그리고 정확히  Aachen 입니당
<han9k> 저런.. 악성(?)티눈이네요 ㅋㅋ;
<Lyuso> 네....... 저는 한국입니다.
<zeromon> 베를린으로 착각하시지 마시길
<Lyuso> 넵
<zeromon> ^^
<bundo> 임명 할때 보다 짜를떄 잔인 하답니다 명심하심시요 .  zeromon  & han9k  , shriekout
<han9k> 아천? 발음이 어떻게되죠? Aachen
<zeromon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 헛 =33
<zeromon> 아헨 이나 아켄 요정도 네요
<han9k> 네
<Lyuso> 네.......
<zeromon> 한글로 쓸 수 없는 발음이라
<han9k> ㅋ이랑 ㅎ 사이 발음이군요?
<zeromon> 예 거의 그 정도입니다
<zeromon> 네델란드 바로 근처라 네델란드 사람들은 또 aken으로 쓰고 아켄으로 읽기도 해요
<Lyuso> 어려운 발음이네요.....
<sen_x> 2010년 10월에 라이프찌히에서 우부콘(우분투 콘퍼런스) 열렸다던데 zeromon 님도 가보셨는지요?
<zeromon> 라이프찌히면 좀 멀어서
<zeromon> 안 가봤네요
<bundo> 오늘은 이란전 ...  han9k
<han9k> 네. 10분 후에 해요
<Lyuso> 슬슬 일하러 가야죠....
<zeromon> 오호 오늘 축구 하는 군요
<Lyuso> 이란전 하는동안에 또 그레픽툴과 싸워야지.
<Lyuso> 즐거운 TV 시청 되시길 바랍니다. =)
<han9k> 지금 경기전 문자 중계는 벌써 시작했네요
<han9k> 즐거운 그래픽 만드세요 Lyuso님 ^^
<zeromon> 축구를 못 보는 상황이네요 저는
<zeromon> 외국에서는 그런거 보기가 워낙 힘들어서
<han9k> 일요일인데 바쁘신가봐요?
<han9k> 저는 한국인데 식구들 다 자고 있어서 문자 중계 봅니다 ^^;;
<zeromon> 하하
<zeromon> 한국 tv가 탁 틀면 나오면 좋겠다 하는 생각이 가끔 들어요
<bundo> han9k 분가 하셔 난 집안 주부지만 대빵임 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 저도 주부되요 -_-;
<zeromon> 분도아자씨느 역시 짱
<han9k> 아직 직장을 못잡아서요 ㅠㅠ
<zeromon> 축구도 볼 수 있고
<bundo> KT 협박해보자고요 헤헤
<zeromon> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 하하
<zeromon> 머 꼭 봐야해야하는 건 아니니깐 협박까지는
<zeromon> 삼가하겠습니다.
<han9k> 이란이 침대 축구던가요??
<han9k> 스치면 눕는 팀요..
<Darkcircle> 누우면 밟아줘야 =3 !
<zeromon> 토요일 저녁이니 저는 술이나 한잔 하러 내려갈렵니다
<bundo> zeromon 님 제가요 진짜 진실어린 충고하는데요
<han9k> 하하;
<zeromon> 옙
<zeromon> 분도님 하세용
<zeromon> 들을 준비 됐십니다
<zeromon> 쬐금 쫄았심
<han9k> ^^;
<bundo> 외국서 공부 석사로 우분투 리더 단 못들어 옵니더 평점 3.9이상이고요 자격심사 까탈스럽습니더
<zeromon> 하하하
<bundo> 그냥 지부장하세요
<zeromon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 박사 하시든지요
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 저 평점 없십니다
<zeromon> 박사 잘 하면 이번해에 끝내겠네요
<zeromon> 그래도 리더 단 못 들어갈 듯 하네요
<zeromon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<zeromon> 제가 도울일 있으면 도울게요
<bundo> ^^;
<zeromon> 지부장은 무신
<han9k> 오~ 저 자격 미달입니까? gg
<zeromon> 우선 위스키 한잔 마시러 갈렵니다
<sen_x> 독일어라서 뜻은 모르겠심 ㅎㅎ 우부콘 2010 ubuncon 2010 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKKHED12uu0&feature=related
<han9k> 3.72/4.0 입니다 ^^;
<sen_x> 저는 흡연구역(아파트 옥외 1층 쓰레기장 옆)으로 ;;;;
<zeromon> 아 링크 고맙습니다 나중에 볼게요
<han9k> 저런;
<zeromon> 그럼 잘 지네세요
<zeromon> 또 뵈요
<han9k> 주말 잘보내세요 ^^
<sakuragi> 축구 시작하네요.
<bundo> han9k 님 제가요 이번에 리더 추가에 고민 많이 했습니다 리더단 학점 3.7로 할까? 근데 리더단이 다 거부 했심더 이해 해주십시요 3.98 고수 .. 하기로 ....쩝 ...
<han9k> 네 괜찮아요 ^^;
<han9k> 최소사양(?) 줄이지 마세요~
<bundo> 그냥 바로 짱하세요
<bundo> 헤헤
<han9k> 알짱알짱~=_=;
<han9k> 우분투 케잌?/과자? 맛있게 생겼네요 ^^;
<han9k> ubucon2010 동영상 이야기..
<bundo> han9k  유뷰브에서 본인이 제일 좋아하는거 또는 나에게 보여 줄거 링크줘봐요
<han9k> ?
<bundo> 걍 볼만한거 링크 ?
<han9k> 글쎄요.. 유투브 잘 안봐서요 ^^;;
<bundo> 요즘 20대에 본 푸코 이야기를 다시 본답니다'
<bundo> 저를 푸코가 위로와 갈갈을 열어 주더군요
<han9k> 푸코가 뭐죠?
<bundo> 구글에서 "사를로 드 푸코"로  검색이 될듯합니더
<han9k> 네..
<han9k> 2시 다되가서 그런지 눈이 무거워지네요..
<han9k> 축구 결과는 아침에 확인해봐야겠습니다 ^^;;
<han9k> 다들 즐거운 주말 보내시고 좋은 밤되세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-23
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
<jincreator> 안녕하세요!
<han9k> 축구보다가 잠들었는데, 아침에 보니까 이겼네요? ^^
<jincreator> 전 축구에 별로 관심이 없어서...
<jincreator> 전반전까지는 보고 잠드신건가요?
<han9k> 네
<han9k> 화요일은 일본과 하네요? 기대됩니다
<jincreator> 지금 축구가 아시안컵인가요?
<han9k> 저도 평소에는 스포츠에 관심 없다가도, 좀 큰 국제 대회나 몇번 봅니다 ^^;
<han9k> 네 아시안 컵이요
<Seony^Work> 혹시 안드로이드 폰이랑 맥의 아이캘이랑 싱크하는 방법 아시는 분 계세요?
<han9k> http://www.ehow.com/how_5945326_sync-android-mac.html
<han9k> Seony^Work > 제가 맥이 없어서 저기 나온대로 해봐서 확인은 못해드리네요 ^^;
<Seony^Work> han9k, 감사합니다.
<han9k> ^^
<han9k> 잠시 윈도 작업하러갑니다.
<jincreator> han9k님 2분 55초 하나 만들었어요
<han9k> 안녕하세요~
<han9k> +_+
<jincreator> 안녕하세요!
<han9k> 점심 먹고 왔더니 4시 넘었네요;;
<han9k> 멋진 영상은 어디서 볼수 있을까요? ^^
<jincreator> 멋진 영상은 아니고요...
<jincreator> 코분투 영상이 하나도 안들어가요...
<han9k> 우분투도 괜찮아요 ^^;
<jincreator> 스크린샷이 하나도 안들어가요--;
<jincreator> 설명 들어가는 그림 하나당 5초씩 해서 넣었는데
<han9k> 영상에 스크린샷 보여줄 필요는 없겠죠 ^^;;
<han9k> 헉?
<jincreator> 3mb밖에 안되서 그냥 irc로 보내드릴까 하는데...
<han9k> 자동 거부가 뜨네요;;
<han9k> 다시 부탁합니다
<han9k> mIRC 안해본지가 오래되서 제대로 풀었나 모르겠네요;
<jincreator> 전 그냥 피진 사용합니다.
<han9k> 한번만 더요 ㅠㅠ;
<jincreator> 아 근데 너무 기대하지는 마세요.
<han9k> 네 ㅎㅎ;
<han9k> 확장자가 없네요?
<han9k> 연결 실패 =_=
<jincreator> 해보겠습니다.
<jincreator> 원본 이미지 파일인 오픈오피스 그리기 파일도 첨부해 드리겠습니다.
<han9k> 네
<jincreator> 근데 동영상은 효과도 하나도 안넣은 것이라 그냥 오픈오피스 그리기 파일만 보시는 게 나을 것 같아요.
<jincreator> 어차피 둘다 똑같으니...
<jincreator> 아 그리고 메일 지금 보내드렸습니다.
<han9k> 네
<han9k> 뭘로 열어야되나요? =_=;
<jincreator> 확장자 없는 것은 코분투면 코덱 안깔아도 토템으로 열립니다.
<jincreator> 또 하나는 오픈오피스 그리기로 열리고요.
<jincreator> 근데 이상하게 전 확장작 없는데도 알아서 토템으로 열리네요...
<han9k> 네.. 지금 윈도 환경에서 작업중이라서 kmplayer로 여는데 안뜨네요 ^^;;
<jincreator> 아...
<jincreator> 소리는 넣지 않았고
<jincreator> 영상은 ogg theora 코덱인데...
<jincreator> 윈도면 오픈오피스 그리기 파일도 안열리겠군요.
<jincreator> 파이어폭스 있으세요?
<han9k> .odg는 열려요~
<han9k> 네 있죠
<jincreator> 파이어폭스로 동영상 열리지 않을 까 싶은데...
<jincreator> odg 보시면 어차피 상관 없고요.
<han9k> 네 확인했습니다~
<han9k> 내용 좋은데요 ^^
<jincreator> 그런가요?
<han9k> 클라우딩 컴퓨터 ready도 추가하면 좋겠지만.. (일반 유저는 그게 뭔지 아무도 몰라서 안하는게 나으려나요? ^^;)
<jincreator> 그것도 생각을 해 보았는데
<jincreator> 우분투 클라우드면 우분투 원이 대표적이잖아요
<jincreator> 너무 캐노니컬에 종속된 이미지를 줄 것 같아서...
<han9k> 네
<han9k> 네네
<han9k> 윈도 작업 금방 끝내고 코분투로 가서 영상 확인해보겠습니다.
<jincreator> 파이어폭스에서 안열리나요?
<han9k> 안열려요 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 확장자를 ogv로 붙이고 새 탭 열고 드래그 해보세요
<han9k> 했는데 안되요;
<han9k> 잠시 리붓하고 오겠습니다
<han9k> 지하철 광고로 제격인데요? ^^
<jincreator> 원래는 설명하는 글자가 하나도 없었고
<jincreator> 그 사이사이에 직접 작업하는 동영상이 들어갔어요.
<han9k> 네
<jincreator> 예를 들면 오픈오피스 수식을 소개하는 부분이 있으면
<jincreator> "오픈오피스 수식"이라는 글자만 있고
<jincreator> 일일이 수식을 입력하면 나오는 동영상이 다음에 들어가는 거죠
<jincreator> 근데 그러다 보니 영상 시간이 20분을 넘어가버리더군요
<han9k> 요약형, 확장형 따로 만들면 되겠네요 ^^; (이거 만들어 놓으셨으니 다른 분께서도 더 추가하실 수있고..)
<jincreator> 확장형이라면...
<jincreator> PiTiVi의 버그 때문에...
<jincreator> 119.5MB에서 더이상 렌더링이 안되네요 :-(
<han9k> 저것을 토대로 혹시 추가 동영상 제작한다면 넓힐 수 있을 것 같아요
<han9k> ^^;;
<jincreator> 뭐 녹화한 영상은 지우지 않고 그대로 남아있으니까요.
<han9k> 근데.. 저는 음악이 않나오네요;;
<jincreator> 음악이 없으니까요 ^^
<han9k> 아하 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 게다가 PiTiVi가 gstreamer 기반인지라
<jincreator> mp3 형식은 gstreamer에서 ugly인가 bad인가에 들어가는데
<jincreator> 이 경우 안정성 문제가 있다고 하더라요...
<han9k> 네..
<han9k> 저거대로는 완성되었다고해도 괜찮을 것 같네요.
<han9k> 확장 동영상 버전에만 음악 넣어도되니까요
<jincreator> 내용면에서 따로 손볼곳은 없나요?
<han9k> 세세하게 따지면.. 글쎄요. 다시 봐야겠는데요? ^^;;
<bundo> http://media.daum.net/digital/view.html?cateid=1044&newsid=20110123114606899&p=yonhap
<bundo> 태양이 두개 보인다길래 먼가하고 보았더니 쩝
<han9k> 환일현상
<han9k> 중국은 3개로도 보였어요
<han9k> 아.. 별 하나 터졌군요?
<jincreator> 교과서에서 베텔기우스 이름이 빠지는 날이 얼마 안남았군요.
<han9k> 카메라에서 이미지 추출(하면 꼭 "핸폰은?!"하실 분이 계실 것 같네요 ^^;;)
<jincreator> 아이폰은 되지 않나요?
<han9k> 잠시 버전업되어서 그런것 같은데 또 되겠죠..
<han9k> 채팅쪽에 "네이트온, MSN 사용 가능"이라고 나왔는데, "AAA, BBB 등" 이런 식으로 글자 "등"을 추가하면 다른 것도 된다고 더 인식 될 것 같구요.
<han9k> 멀티 계정을 한번에 로그인 가능, 멀티 계정 친구등록된 사람 한눈에 표기/대화 가능.. 이런 식의 내용도 있으면 좋을 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> 그 부분에서 3번째 문장인 "다양한 프로토콜 지원"을 다른 걸로 바꾸려고 하는데
<jincreator> 멀티 계정과 관련한 문장으로 고쳐보겠습니다.
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 정작 코분투 만든이는 연짱 술만 마시고 다녀서 죄송합니다.
<bundo> 히히 파이팅입니더
<jincreator> 만드는 게 제일 힘든 일이죠.
<jincreator> 근데 10.10 64bit 아직도 없죠?
<han9k> 네
<jincreator> 아 그리고 멀티 계정은 앞이 영어고 뒤가 한국어라 "여러 계정을 한번에 관리"가 나을 것 같습니다.
<han9k> 스프레드 쉬트에는 API 사용으로 어떤 컴퓨터 언어로도 확장 기능을 추가 사용할 수 있게 할 수 있다고 쓰면 좋을 것 같은데요..
<jincreator> 헉 그런 기능도 있나요!?
<jincreator> 음 그러고보니 vba 지원 부분을 누락하기는 했는데...
<han9k> M$의 Excel에서는 VBA가 있는데, OO는 다된다.. VBA뿐 아니라.. 거의 모든 컴언어로..
<han9k> 이런 식이요
<bundo> 헉 이런 어떤놈이 나를 민주당 당원으로 등록한거지 쩝
<han9k> http://api.openoffice.org/
<bundo> 당원 소집 편지 왔심 나참
<han9k> OO의 api 프로젝트가 그러고자 시작한 프로젝트 같아요
<bundo> 난 성당 + 주당 소속 인데 @,.o
<han9k> 분도 > 가서 헤꼬지 좀 하고 오세요 ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 민주당은 한나라당보다 더 보기 싫터라고요
<han9k> ^^;
<bundo> 무현 아저씨 돌아가시고 민주당 에휴 ...
<bundo> 더군다나 대중이 할배도 없고 ...
<han9k> jincreator > OO의 스프레드쉬트 API에 의한 컴언어 지원은 좀 더 정보를 확인하고 추가했으면 좋겠습니다.
<han9k> 사이트에 나온 설명과 실제로 적용된 것과 다를 수 있거든요 ^^;
<jincreator> 간단하게 "다양한 스크립트 지원"정도면 되지 않을까요?
<jincreator> 어차피 직접 매크로를 작성해서 사용하는 사람은 적은 편인데
<jincreator> 게다가 스프레드시트는 보통 함수를 많이 사용하고요.
<han9k> 다양한 스크립트 지원 및 API를 통한 모든 컴언어 사용 가능 (너무 긴가요?^^;)
<jincreator> 너무 깁니다. 내용의 길이를 떠나서 두줄이 되어버리죠^^
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> han9k 이회사군요 http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20110123164034&type=xml
<han9k> 현재 Java/C++/StarBasic/Python 지원되네요
<bundo> 상받았심 오 굿임
<han9k> StarBasic은 OO의 모체 회사였던 Star에서 개발한 Basic 같습니다.
<bundo> 우리도 우분투 홍보 동영상 배포 합시다 ... 파이팅 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 분도 > 듣보잡인데 축하할만하네요~
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 나중 구글TV에 아작날듯
<bundo> 하긴 보유 콘텐츠가 많음 ...
<han9k> 분도님도 게시판 번역을 어떻게 좀 손봐서, 모든 우분투 이용자가 하나의 포럼에서 대화의장을 열수 있게하면 제가 노벨상위원회에 추천 넣어드릴께요 -_-;
<jincreator> 근데 코분투 상표 등록이 되어있나요?
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 돈 없어서  못했어유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그리고 할마음도 없답니다
<han9k> 요즘 우분투 달력/시간이 제대로 안뜨네요.. 잠시 재접합니다.
<jincreator> 개인적인 의견인데 코분투에 openoffice.org-ogltrans 패키지도 기본으로 포함했으면 좋겠습니다
<han9k> 뭐에 쓰는 것이죠?
<jincreator> 오픈오피스 임프레스에서 오피스 2010이나 키노트처럼 화려한 3D 전환 기능을 제공하는 패키지입니다
<han9k> 아하~
<bundo> 오 ~~
<han9k> ?
<bundo> 근데 임프레스 가쯕이나 잘 죽는데
<jincreator> 그것보다 더 심각한 문제는
<jincreator> 컴피즈를 활성화하면 임프레스 발표를 할 때
<jincreator> 패널이 숨겨지지 않는 버그가 있더군요
<bundo> 의존성으로 libreoffice-ogltrans 를 설치하는 패키지군요
<jincreator> 더 어이가 없는 건 10.10은 해결되었는데ㅐ
<bundo> 용량 작아서 가능하긴해요 http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/libreoffice-ogltrans
<jincreator> 10.04는 버그가 여전히 그대로입니다.
<bundo> 저는 PDF 로 내보낸후 발료합니다
<jincreator> 분도님 10.10 사용하시나요?
<bundo> 전 전환등 애니메이션 영 아님
<bundo> 전 코분투 10.01 입니다.
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1295771421.png
<han9k> 10.04.01?
<bundo> 전 코분투 10.10 입니다.
<bundo> 히히
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<jincreator> 10.04는 libreoffice 의존성이 안나오네요
<bundo> 만들어서 웹에 올리고 ... 한달간 지켜보는거죠
<bundo> 그런후 설치합니더
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> 대신 테스트 해주는이 많아서 기뻐요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 64비트도 올려주시면 테스트 해드릴께요 ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 64비트 쩝
<bundo> 아까 위 패키지는 그래픽 드라이버 활성 안되면 작동 안하겠군요
<bundo> open gl 이용하니까...?
<han9k> 네
<han9k> 사양 낮으면 검은 화면 떠요;
<jincreator> 오픈수세는 기본적으로  포함하는 것 같더군요
<bundo> 수세는 DVD 에유 ㅎ
<bundo> 용량이 아마도 2기가 넘던가
<han9k> 우분투도 dvd용 설치하면 있을찌도 몰라요;
<bundo> 우분투는 아직 700메가 아래입니다.
<han9k> dvd용 있던데요?
<bundo> 네 있어요
<jincreator> 수세 라이브 CD도 있지 않나요?
<bundo> 수세도 라이브가 설치 일꺼임
<bundo> 수세 해본지 5년전이군요 ㅎ
<jincreator> 설치, 라이브 다 됩니다.
<jincreator> 이제 기억이 점점 나는군요...
<bundo> 수세 4.7기가 DVD네요
<bundo> http://software.opensuse.org/113/ko
<bundo> 11.04 unity 안정안되서 고민입니다.
<han9k> 후훗
<jincreator> 그놈 셸이 나을까요 유니티가 나을까요?
<han9k> 유니티요;
<jincreator> 왜 그런가요?
<han9k> 어쩌면 처음으로 우분투 버전 하나 뛰어 넘어갈수도 있을 것... 같지 않아요? ^^;
<jincreator> 11.04 출시 없이 10.10->11.10이 된다는 말씀이신가요?
<bundo> 파이선 버전업에 따른... 문제인데
<bundo> 10.10은 2.6.?, 11.04는 파이선 2.7 사용합니다.
<han9k> 11.04 발표할때 유니티를 그놈 쉘 대신 내놓은다고 한 기사를 봐서요.. 저는 일단 발표했으니 그렇게 내놓지 않을까 생각되네요..
<han9k> 11.04가 실패작으로 판단되면 11.10에는 다시 그놈 쉘로 가겠죠 ^^;
<bundo> 아직 3달남았으니 지켜보죠 머
<han9k> 4월까지 개발이 제대로 안되면 11.10까지 문제 보완해서 나오지 않을까.. 하는 생각도 해봤습니다.
<han9k> 근데 정식 나와도 1달 정도는 버그 많아서 패치 계속 나왔잖아요 ^^;;
<jincreator> 개인적으로는 그놈 쉘이 좀 더 마음에 드네요.
<han9k> 저는 아직 유니티 써보진 않았지만, 설치할때 옵션으로 정해줬으면 좋겠네요
<bundo> 코분투 어차피 정식 CD로는  5월 말 상황으로 만들껏입니다
<bundo> 업데이트좀 할거 하고 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네~
<jincreator> 근데 패키지 중 main 저장소에 들어가는 건 어떻게 결정하나요?
<bundo> 코분투 11.04-1 은 4월말
<bundo> 그걸 더 손보아 5월 말쯤 재조립하죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> motu 에서 결정
<bundo> MOTU 모임
<bundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU?action=show&redirect=motu
<jincreator> manpages-ko와 같은 패키지들을 다른 언어들처럼 main으로 추가했으면 좋겠네요.
<bundo> 그게 8.10에서 부터 빠졌답니다
<bundo> 쩝 기껏한글로 보이게 했더니 ..
<jincreator> 응? 왜요?
<han9k> =_=?
<bundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BzrMaintainerHowto
<bundo> 어 몰라요 저도
<bundo> 영어 딸려서 메일 못보내보았습니더 쩝
<bundo> OTL ...
<han9k> -_-;;;
<jincreator> 근데 우분투 한글 패키지는 어디서 관리하나요?
<han9k> 그럴땐 구글 번역 사용해서 긁어보내세요;
<bundo> 메일좀 보내고 하면해결됫듯한데...
<han9k> 저한테 요청하셔도되구요
<bundo> jincreator 번역은 런치패드
<bundo> 그리고 우리나라 패키지가 머 있나요
<bundo> 매지님 해피타이머 빡에 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14336
<bundo> jincreator 궁금한거 소세미나에 준비해오면 제가 아는데로 답해 볼꼐유
<jincreator> 여기서 한국 검색 사이트를 언어팩에 넣고 싶어서요
<bundo> 그건 파이어폭스 에서 하고 있습니다
<bundo> 모질라 한국어 개발팀
<bundo> 그런데 그게 우분투에 반영이 안된 거죠
<han9k> =_=
<jincreator> 제가 올린 런치패드 링크에 의하면 우분투의 경우는
<jincreator> 각 번역 패키지를 통해 하게 되어있다는군요
<bundo> 그덧도 역시  메일 보내 알아 볼 필요 있심
<jincreator> 독일어 패키지가 그래서 사용자들 요구를 통해 포함했고요
<han9k> 잠시 제설작업하고 오겠습니다.
<bundo> 네..
<jincreator> 저도 6시부터는 도서관 문 닫아서 접속을 못합니다 사실...
<bundo> ^^;
<jincreator> 도서관 시간이 끝났군요. 안녕히 계세요
<han9k> 휴... 몇년만에 눈 쓸어보는 것인지 =_=
<han9k> 동네 제설함은 몽땅 비어있어서 월요일 출근길 걱정입니다..
<Seony> 음... 지금 HD2에 안드로이드 포팅한 제품을 쓰고있는데, 아이폰 쓰다 넘어와서 그런지 아직 적응이 안되네요
<Seony> 근데 안드로이드폰은 원래 좀 다운이라던가 멈춘다거나 하는 증상이 종종 있나요?
<han9k> 글쎄요.. 최근 대학(원)생들이 안드로이드 해킹 프로그램을 만들어서 보안 문제가 심각하다는 이야기는 들었습니다..
<han9k> 테스트용으로 만들어서 아직 피해가 있는 것은 아니지만 문제가 있다고합니다.
<Seony> 음... 일단은 보안이고 뭐고간에 종종 다운되니까 여간 불편한 게 아니네요. 아이폰 쓸 때는 이런 문제로 고민해본 적이 없었는데...
<han9k> SD 메모리 뺏더니 괜찮아졌다는 유저는 몇명 보이네요..
<Seony> 아 그렇군요. 근데 안드로이드는 sd카드 빼면 활용할 수가 없지않아요?
<Seony> 음... 집에 있는 맥미니 서버에 vpn 연결도 잘 안되고... 암튼 아직 첨이라 그런지 몰라도 심하게 낯서네요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 안드로이드는 쓰다보면 느려진다는 사용자가 많네요
<han9k> 듀얼코어 나오고 좀 지나면 속도도 빨라지겠죠.. 저는 그동안 폰맹탈출 하렵니다 ^^;
<Seony> 음... 아직 완성도가 조금 떨어지는군요...
<Seony> 아이폰이 낫긴 낫구나...
<han9k> 그런가봐요. 느려지면 리붓하라는 사람이 많은데.. 꼭 윈도 쓰는 컴퓨터 사용자한테 자주 쓰는 대사 같네요 ^^;
<hooki> 안녕하세요
<fudoyusei> 날씨가 춥네요
<hooki> 날씨가 좀 풀릴듯 하더니 눈이 와서 더 추워진것 같아요 ..
<fudoyusei> 내일은 더 춥다네요
<fudoyusei> jasonjang 안녕하세요
<hooki> 저.. 설치 관련해서 질문 좀 하려고 합니다.
<fudoyusei> 네에?
<hooki> 우분투 설치하는 중간에 문제가 좀 생겨서 여기 혹시 아시는 분들이 계실까해서요..
<fudoyusei> 분도님이나 다른 분들이면 말씀을 드릴 수가 있는데 지금 안계시네요
<hooki> 네에 ..
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-16
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> 오늘은 아침부터 계시네요
<imsu> yemharc: 어제 일찍 잤거든요 ㅎㅎ 술먹고 뻗음 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<grr> hi
<bluedusk> hi
<imsu> grr, bluedusk : 안녕하세요 ~
<bluedusk> imsu, 님 저도 아가씨 소개시켜주세요
<imsu> bluedusk: 잉?? 무슨;;;
<imsu> 저 브로커 아니에요~ ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 아 공개된 챗이니 그러시는구나
<bluedusk> 쿼리 넣을께요
<bluedusk> 제가 눈치가 없었네요
<bluedusk> 굽신굽신
<imsu> 오잉?? 무슨 괴상한 소문을 들으셨길래;;;;
<imsu> bluedusk: 제가 무슨 아가씨 소개를 시켜줬나요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그런적 없는데~;; 이상한 소문이다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아오;; 프로그램 짠거 일을 헛수고 해버렸네;; 신경잘나~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> ni hao
<Seony> 랄라라 내일은 휴일 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음..
<grr> 아가씨 브로커 임수옹
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 역시 증인 속출하는군요
<bluedusk> 아가씨 브로커 임수옹
<DarkCircle> (!!분위기가 - -; 어째 동조하지 않을수가 없다!!)
<DarkCircle> 아가씨 브로커 임수옹
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 증인이 속출하니 잠적하는 임수옹
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐...
<Ponics_Beginner> 졸립.. 졸립.. 언능 자야지...
<Ponics_Beginner> 주야가 바뀌니 정말 힘드넹... 헐...
<razGon_Xsh4> 어서 오세요.
<oming> 안녕하세요 :)
<razGon_Xsh4> 중국발 패드 하락기.
<razGon_Xsh4> http://cafe.naver.com/slatepc.cafe?iframe_url=/ArticleRead.nhn%3Farticleid=19279&
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<razGon_Xsh4> 갤탭급이 20만원에.
<razGon_Xsh4> 관세 붙어도 얼마나 될까요?
<razGon_Xsh4> 30만원이내일거 같은데요.
<SoLun> 누구 있나요
<SoLun> 사람 있나요
<SoLun> 사람 없나요
<SoLun> 우분투 한국 커뮤니티에서 채팅링크 누르니까 들어와지던데 맞죠?
<DarkCircle> 혹시 스몰토크 언어에 관심있으신분?
<DarkCircle> am0c -ㅅ- 부뷧
<am0c> 부읽
<DarkCircle> 새파란 아침부터 IRC방에 입장이라니 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> am0c / http://smalltalk.kr/wiki/doku.php?id=gnu_smalltalk_book&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<DarkCircle> 이거 보셨냐옹?
<DarkCircle> 번역 잘됐다능.
<DarkCircle> 나름 간지번역인듯 =ㅅ=)=b
<am0c> 야킨님 번역 엄청 많이 하시네요
<DarkCircle> 저거 말고도 그 스티브잡스 전기도 개인적으로 해보신다고 하는데
<DarkCircle> 기존에 나온 번역본이 좀 약간 막가라 번역물이라 -ㅅ-;
<am0c> 그렇군용
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 이건 글자 키우기 되는 군요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 크게 봐야지.ㅋ
<am0c> 아옭옭
<razGon_web> 아웅. 환자도 없고.
<razGon_web> 기절이나 해야징..
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> 여기 환자요~
<razGon_web> 정신과는 9시부터 입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> ^^
<razGon_web> 무슨 문제 있으세요?
<razGon_web> 요즘 독감돌던데.
<am0c> razGon_web: 정신과쪽이세용?
<razGon_web> !날씨 광주
<razGon_web> 아니요...ㅋ
<am0c> 정신과는 어느쪽이죠?
<razGon_web> 그냥 그렇게 안해 해주고 싶었어요. 아목님 스트레스 많이 받으시는 거 같아서요.
<razGon_web> 안해->안내
<am0c> 우잉 어찌 아셨나용
<am0c> 오오 돗자리펴드리겠습닏.ㅏ
<razGon_web> 컴다루는 사람의 3대 질환 .
<razGon_web> 1. 스트레스 2.목과 허리통증 3. 불면
<razGon_web> 잠시 환자.ㅋ
<am0c> 네넹
<am0c> 저는 외출준비 ==3=3
<razGon_web> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-17
<grr> hi
<razGon_web> nihao!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> 음.. 겔럭시노트 회사 프로모션으로 추가 모집 받길레 신청은 했는데 사장님한테 추가 모집 결재가 떨어질진 모르겠네요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 겔노트는 제 4의 옴니아
<grr> yemharc: 한달에 2만 7천원이라니까 휴대폰비 아낄려구 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그냥 3gs 써요
<yemharc> 당장에 겔노트 자체가 이런저런 결함으로 난리인데
<grr> 하드웨어 결함이요?
<yemharc> 양쪽 다요
<grr> 쩝
<grr> 난 우월하니까 양품이 올꺼에요
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 뽑기문제 =\= 결함
<grr> yemharc: 그냥 제가 울고있는 모습을 보고 낄낄낄 욕해주시면 되요
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 프로모션 하느니 그냥 아이폰4 중고를 사겠어요
<yemharc> 안드로이드가 쓰고 싶은거면 겔S2 <-요건 좀 괜찮음.
<grr> yemharc: 회사 프로모션에 헬쥐에요
<grr> 사실 시망드로이드 쓰고싶지 않음...
<imsu> 시망드로이드가 뭐에요?
<grr> 안드로이드요
<yemharc> grr: 아니 왜 스스로 다크포스에 물들려고 그래요
<imsu>  grr 혹시 스타크래프트 하세요?
<grr> imsu: 슷2랑 워3를 합니다
<grr> imsu: 슷1은 교양
<grr> 카오스는 현역
<grr> yemharc: 싸잖아요!
<imsu> grr 얼마전에 스타를 했는데 아이디가 grrrrrrrrrr ~~~ 이었음 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> grr: 그러니까 아이퐁4 중고 사라니까요
<yemharc> 중고매물 보면 리퍼기간 남은것들 있어요
<yemharc> 아니면 아예 리퍼 받아서 내놓던가
<grr>  /.\;;
<bluedusk> 카오스에는 그르르 있어요
<bluedusk> 돌던지는 곰탱이
<grr> 그렇죠
<razGon_web> 어제 인터넷 검색하다가 보았는데요. 갤탭을 살 필요는 없을 거 같습니다.
<razGon_web> http://goo.gl/SbX5u
<razGon_web> 이거에 대해서 나왔는데요. 중국인터넷 쇼핑몰에서 999위안. 울나라 돈으로 18.X원.
<razGon_web> 18.ㅌa만원요.
<razGon_web> 우리나라 관세와 운항료하면 24-5만원 정도라네요.
<razGon_web> 운항료->배송료.
<razGon_web> http://goo.gl/n3YoG 자세한 리뷰
<Ponics_Beginner_> 흠냐.. 날씨가 따듯해서 좋긴한데.... 눈이 좀 많이 와줘야 겨울 가믐이 해결 될텐데...
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 에브리웡
<imsu> razGon_web, 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> bluedusk, 안녕하세요
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner_ dkssudgktpdy~
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 아가씨 브로커 imsu 옹이다
<imsu> 에고 많다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제가 왜 아가씨 브로커입니까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 희안한 분이네 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 어제 증인들이 대거 속출했어요
<bluedusk> 워
<imsu> 증인이라니요?
<bluedusk> <grr> 아가씨 브로커 임수옹
<bluedusk> <DarkCircle> 아가씨 브로커 임수옹
<imsu> 엥?
<bluedusk> 나 말고도 여러사람이 증언했음
<imsu> 이사람들이 날 몰아가고 있어~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 말좀 해봐요~! 내가 그렇게 싫은거에요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony, 안녕하세요~
<Seony> ㅎㅇ
<imsu> 어디서 밀본이라고도 그러고 내참나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ㅋ_ㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 옹
<bluedusk> 나도 수학 잘 하고 싶어요
<imsu> bluedusk, 과외 받으삼 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그리고 저;; 수학 잘하는거 아님;; ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> imsu: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> imsu: 대단하군요!! 아가씨 브로커...
<imsu> razGon_web, 아~ 네~ 안녕하진 않네요~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 허위사실 유포로 신고하겠음
<imsu> 이건 명예 훼손이야~!!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<imsu> 근데 우분투 사용자 모임에 '전재' 라는 분은 누구에요? 계속 글이 올라오네; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 지우기 바쁨~
<imsu> 뭔소린지도 모르겠고;;
<Ponics_Beginner_> 임수옹 / 하이용...
<imsu> 네 안녕하세요 ^^
<Ponics_Beginner_> 아 배곱후다...
<Ponics_Beginner_> 동절기 백수 독거중년의 하루는 이렇게 시작 하나 보다...
<razGon_web> 그나저나 갑자기 급땡기기 시작했어요. teclast A10
<imsu> 하루는 이렇게 시작하시고 밤에는 여자와? ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 저런 사양이 20만원초반에 구입된다니..
<imsu> razGon_web, 그게 뭐에요?
<razGon_web>  http://goo.gl/n3YoG
<imsu> 아는게 없는 1 인;; <----
<Ponics_Beginner_> 임수옹 / 훔.. 밤에 만날 언냐가 있었으면 정말 좋겠심.... 밤에 만나는 것은 YTN 밖엔 없심..
<razGon_web> 베이징에 이모부 계시는데 구매 부탁해볼까요?
<razGon_web> 저는 밤에 만나는 건 우리 둘째딸..
<razGon_web> 안고 같이 잡니다.
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner_ 헉;; 뉴스 보는거 자랑하시는 군요;; 제 집에는 티비도 없는데 ㅋㅋ 부르주아
<Ponics_Beginner_> 임수옹 / 볼것이 없어서....
<imsu> 중국에서 만든거에요?
<imsu> 백수옹 / 그래도 백수는 생각할게 많은거 아닌가요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 예 중국에서 만든겁니다.
<razGon_web> 이번에 나왔는데. 장난 아니게 잘팔린데요.
<imsu> 오홋;; 저게 달러면 약 23만냥?
<razGon_web> 제가 이거 산다니깐 마눌이 쓸데없는 거 왜사? 그리고 비싸구만....
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그리고 맥을 사시는 사모님 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 이랬는데.. 마눌님 사신 아이패드 1/4금액..
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner_> 훔... 저런거 사다가 막 뜯어 보고... 커펌 하고 그러고 싶당... ㅋㅋ 가격이 부담이 없어서..
<Ponics_Beginner_> 아.. 쩝..
<imsu> <--- 커펌 못하는 1 인 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_web> 저도 저기에 리눅스 올리는 삽질 할듯.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 커펌은 아니여도 루팅해서 뭐해보면 되겟죠.ㅋ
<bluedusk> 저도 거기다 리눅스 올려보고 싶어요
<bluedusk> imsu, 옹 하나 사주세요
<Ponics_Beginner_> 일단.... 커펌의 최상 목적은... 므흣 영상이 이상없이 돌아가는 것이 목적입니당..
<Ponics_Beginner_> 머 솔직히 동영상 재생에 문제 없다면.. 게임은 되니깐요..
<razGon_web> 모토롤라 아트릭스 랩독에 우분투 올려서 돌리는 내용도 클량 게시판에 나오는데.
<Ponics_Beginner_> 3D 가속이 된다는 반증.... ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 저는 패드를 사는 제1목적은 Ebook!
<razGon_web> 제2목적은 인터넷 검색. 3은 동영상.
<razGon_web> 리눅스여야 하는 특히 우분투여야 하는 이유는 서버와의 연결성과 가벼움.
<razGon_web> 서버가 우분투거든요^^;
<Ponics_Beginner_> 훔... 솔직히 우분투도 그리 가볍지가 않타능...
<Ponics_Beginner_> 가면 갈수록... 디펜던시 라이브러들이 늘어 나는 추세라서..
<razGon_web> 물론 그렇죠. 박스에 띄우면 나름 가볍지 않나요?
<razGon_web> 아니라 하더라도 현재 arm에 돌아가는 기종중 하나는 데비안이니 그거설치를.ㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner_> 진정한 임베디드 리눅스 삽질맨은 배포판에 신경 안쓴다능... 단지 디펜던시 라이브러리들이 얼마나 소량 이냐를 따지기 시작한다능..
<razGon_web> ARM지원 배포판을 보니 다음과 같이 나오네요 http://goo.gl/X97l3
<Ponics_Beginner_> 우분투를 많이 쓰는 이유는 개인적으로 가볍다는 것은 아닌것 같고.. 디바이스 드라이버가 다른 배포판 보다 많이 지원하는 것 ? 머 이런것이 아닐까 합니당..
<razGon_web> 저는 진정한 삽질맨은 아니기 때문이죠.
<razGon_web> Ponics_Beginner_: 정답입니다.
<razGon_web> 윈도는 넘 무겁구요.
<imsu> bluedusk, 왜이러십니까; 돈도 잘 버시는 분이 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 데비안, 젠투, 넷비와 프리비도 있군요.
<Ponics_Beginner_> 윈도는 사실 메모리 관리가 좀 부실해서...
<imsu> 돈없고 빽없는 인생;; 누가 나를 빛좋은 개살구로 만드나 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner_> 롱타임 런너 에는 부적격 함...
<Ponics_Beginner_> 임수옹 / 아무튼 동절기에는 좀 한가하지 않삼 ?
<imsu> 네? 어떤 의미신지? ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner_> 임수옹 /  아닌가 ? 새학기 새학년 반 편성 배치고사 땀시 더 바쁜가효 ?
<imsu> 그냥 뭐 .. 음~ 그냥저냥 그래요
<Ponics_Beginner_> arm 도 이제 머 커널 + 디바이스 드라이버 만 잘 정리되어서 패키징 되어 나오면... 금방 표준 플렛폼이 나올듯...
<Ponics_Beginner_> 그럼머 ARM 머신에도 리눅이 설치가 껌이 될 날도 멀지 않을듯 합니다..
<imsu> 에휴 메모리가 에러 났나 갑자기 죽어버리네 ㅡ;
<Ponics_Beginner_> 머 사실 지금도 그닥 어렵지는 않지만... 리눅스 자동화에 익숙해진 유저들에겐 컴파일 설치가 겁나 어려울듯...
<Ponics_Beginner_> 리붓~!
<imsu> 아놔;; 컴터가 갑자기 뻗어 버리네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_web> 드라이버만 있으면 저런 패드는 컴파일 설치가능한가요?
<imsu> razGon_web, 언제나 드리는 말씀;; 모릅니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> imsu: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아는 처자 소개시켜 드릴까요? ㅎㅎㅎ 단, 인간족은 아닙니다.ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아니 벌써 부터 겁을 주시는 겁니까? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 무서워서 싫어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 저는 잠시 수면을 위해서 잠수 하겠습니다.ㅎ
<imsu> 안녕히 주무세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 즐 점심요!
<imsu> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> razGon_web, 참고로 저도 오크입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아마씨가 몸에 좋다고 해서 매일 먹긴 하는데, 이게 쉽진 않네요
<imsu> 아마씨가 뭐에용? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony, 다른 의뢰가 들어왔는데;; 이게 생각보다 쉽지 않네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭔데?
<imsu> pitch detect 하는 건데;;; 포인터가 4개 짜리임 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 프로그램이 돌다가 죽거든요
<imsu> 아마 메모리 할당하다가 그런거 같은데;;; 이게;; 젠장;;; 분석하는게;; 욕나오네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 돈 되는 거야? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 헉.. 돈되는 건가효 ? 뭔가효 ?
<Seony> 열심히 해야겠네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner2 프로그램 죽는거 수정해야합니다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 삽질 하는거라면.. 결과가 언제 나올지는 모르지만...
<imsu> 무슨 포인터를 4개나 써 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 헉... 그건 저같은 콤맹들이 못하는 거좌나요.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<imsu> 잘하시면서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 짱개가 만든건데 버그가 있어서 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 헉~! 포인터를 4개씩이나..... ..... 쓴다고 해서 프로그램이 죽는다는건... 좀 아니라고 생각 합니당.. ㅋ
<imsu> 그쪽에서 에러나서 분석해야하니깐 그런거죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony, 열심히 해야합니다 ㅋㅋ 이거 말고 하나 더있거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner2> 스텍 오버 플로 로 뒤지는 건지 아니면... 포인터 배열에서 포인터 어드레스 값을 잃어버려서.. 그거 기둘리다가 뒤지는건지...
<Ponics_Beginner2> 그걸 먼저 파악 하심이..
<imsu> Seony, 이거 다 하면 정말 아이맥 살 수 있을거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 프로그래머도 아닌데 프로그래밍으로 돈 잘버네 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner2> 와... 부럽다 임수옹..
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner2 일단 이게 돌아가는데 10분 걸립니다 임뱅 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 어케 하면 임수옹처럼 될수 있나효 ? +,.+
<imsu> 어디 큰 프로그램도 아니고 아오;; 지저분해 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> Seony, 그러게요 이번에 일이 좀 있네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony, 다행히 보내주신 놋북덕에 작업하는데 한결 편하네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 임수옹 처럼 콤뿌따 잘하려면 뭐 부터 배워야 하나효 ?
<imsu> 감사합니다
<imsu> ponics_Beginner2 저 컴맹인데요
<imsu> Seony, 이게 제가 짠게 아니라;; 분석하는데 좀 걸릴거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner2> 흠냥...
<Ponics_Beginner2> 진규 / 오.. 방학 ?
<Ponics_Beginner2> 진규 / 방학 숙제는 다 한겨 ?
<DarkCircle> imsu / 4중포인터 말씀이신감요 -ㅠ-?
<imsu> DarkCircle, 네;;;;;;;;;;;; ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 4중이면 뭐 ...
<DarkCircle> 그정도면 감지덕지죠
<DarkCircle> OpenGL같은거 하면 4중포인터는 그냥 기본 =3
<imsu> 헐;;;
<imsu> 힘들게 사시는구나 ㅋ
<imsu> 전 아직 포인터가 버겁습니다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 힘들다기보단
<DarkCircle> 스태틱한 4차원배열을 쓰느니
<DarkCircle> 그게 더 편하죠.
<DarkCircle> 언제든지 늘였다 줄였다 할 수 있고
<DarkCircle> 첨부터 배열 크게 잡아놓고 쓰면 4차원쯤 가면 메모리 엄청 먹어요.
<Ponics_Beginner2> 닭써클옹 / 오~! 닭써클옹... 이시간에......
<DarkCircle> Ponics_Beginner2 너브죽
<Ponics_Beginner2> 닭써클옹 / 역시 다크써클이 절때로 생기지 않는 닭써클옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner2> 닭써클옹 / 그나저나 증강현실 동영상 강의 기획은 잘되고 있는거삼 ?
<Ponics_Beginner2> 닭써클옹 / OLC 센터의 담당자가 문의 하는데 진행상황을 모르는 관계로.. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 동영상이요?
<DarkCircle> 동영상 강의까진 들어본적이 없 (....)
<Ponics_Beginner2> 닭써클옹 / ㅇㅇ 동영상 강의 말하는 거삼.. ㅋㅋ OLC 센터 에는 동영상 강의임.... 닭써클옹 얼굴 찍어도 되고.. PC 화면을 동영상으로 제작 해도 됨... ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전 동영상 강의는 처음 듣는 얘기라 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> ....
<Ponics_Beginner2> 닭써클옹 / OLC 센터의 교육 동영상 임...
<Ponics_Beginner2> 닭써클옹 / 증강현실은 닭써클옹이 초전문가 이므로.. 다른 사람이 할 수 없심...
<DarkCircle> 증강현실이라곤 사실 내용이 할게 없어요. 너무 없심.
<Ponics_Beginner2> 닭써클옹 / 그래도 증강현실에 대해서 닭써클옹 만큼 빠삭 하게 알고 있는 사람이 하나도 없심...
<DarkCircle> PPT 설명도 전에 했던건 쓸데 없는 얘기 막 집어넣고 필요한거 몇개 빠지고 했는데
<DarkCircle> 그게 다예요.
<DarkCircle> 쓸데 없는 얘기 뺐으면 10분이 줄어듦.
<Ponics_Beginner2> 닭써클옹 / 머 PPT 파일 화면을 녹화 해도됨.. 이바구로 해도 됨...
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 굇수 임수옹
<bluedusk> 4중 포인터를 분석하네
<bluedusk> 도대체 여기 채널분들은 무슨기준으로 컴맹이라고 하시는건지
<bluedusk> 특히 4중 포인터 분석하시는 수학 잘하시는.. 모 옹
<grr> 포인터가 뭐에요 현기증나요
<Ponics_Beginner2> grr / 하이용~!
<Ponics_Beginner2> grr / 나도 포인터가 뭔지 모름....
<imsu> grr, 왜이러세요 직접 만들어 쓰시는 분이 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 저도 포인터가 먼지 모름?
<bluedusk> 프레젠테이션 할때 쓰는 그거 맞나요?
<Ponics_Beginner2> bluedusk: / ㄴㄴ 아마도... 언냐들 쓰는 화장품 이름 ?
<bluedusk> 오옹
<bluedusk> 언냐들은 imsu 옹이 많이 안다는 소문이
<Ponics_Beginner2> bluedusk: / http://www.google.co.kr/imgres?imgurl=http://link.webhard.co.kr/img/HDA_IDKMCKOREAMH_FD200905211007362616BB9F6&imgrefurl=http://www.yes24.com/24/goods/5725300&h=474&w=688&sz=166&tbnid=SUt9HmXEQxcThM:&tbnh=100&tbnw=145&prev=/search%3Fq%3D%25ED%258F%25AC%25EC%259D%25B8%25ED%258A%25B8%2B%25ED%2599%2594%25EC%259E%25A5%25ED%2592%2588%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=%ED%8F%AC%EC%9D%B8%ED%8A%B8+%ED%99%94%EC%9E%A5%ED%
<imsu> bluedusk, 이런 뭔 개소리를 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 훔.. 아마도 포인트 화장품 을 말하는 듯 하삼...
<grr> 안녕하세요
<grr> 포인터가 뭘까...
<Ponics_Beginner2> grr / 포인터 가 뭔지 깔끔하게 설명좀 해주삼...
<jincreator> Ponics_Beginner2: 네, 방학이고요, 방학 숙제는 없어요.
<Ponics_Beginner2> 진규 / 그런거샤 ? 멋쩌부렁~! 부럽~! 부럽~!
<grr> Ponics_Beginner2: 에구구 제가 뭘 알아야 말이라도 좀 꺼내구하는데...
<Ponics_Beginner2> grr / 그래도 grr옹 이 나같은 허접보다야 많이 알고 또 현업에 있기에.. 깔끔하게 정리 좀 해주삼~! ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<imsu> ponics_Beginner2 plc 도 만든 극강의 고수님이 웬 겸손?
<Ponics_Beginner2> ?
<Ponics_Beginner2> plc 를 만들다니 ? 누가 그런... ? plc 를 만든적이 없심.. plc는 이미 1960~70년대 미쿡의 실험실에서 나온 이론임...
<imsu> 아아니~ plc 를 구현하기 위해서 알아야 하는 전자기학과 신호처리와 물리를 통달하신분이 왜이러세요
<imsu> 저같은 초호좁도 대충 보니 알아야할 내용이 산더미 같은데 그걸 직접 구현 하시다니;;
<imsu> 이런 초고수님께서 애꿎은 양민을 학살하시다닝;;
<imsu> 꿎
<imsu> 직접 구현 하신걸 저번에 발표 때 들고 오셔서 실제로 통신되는걸 보여주기까지 하신걸 봤는데;;
<imsu> 이건 뭐 거의 넘사벼 아니올런지요~
<grr> 포인터가 뭔지 정말 몰라요 T_T
<imsu> grr, 포인터야 plc 에 비하면 세발의 피도 안되는거 아닐런지요~
<grr> imsu: 아가씨 브로커 임수옹의 말이 맞사옵니다
<imsu> grr, 아가씨 만나려고 모임도 안나온 사람이 누군데 이러시옵니까~
<imsu> 전 만날 아가씨가 없어서 모임에 안빠지옵니다 에헴~!
<grr> imsu: 그아가씨 이제 없어요 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> grr, 아가씨 브로커라는 말은 아가씨가 깨졌다는 말로 주위에 아가씨가 없다는 말이 와전된건 아닐런지요~
<imsu> grr, 저에게도 그런 기회만이라도 주옵소서~
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 결론은 imsu 옹은 아가씨 브로커 라는건가..
<bluedusk> 아 난 잘모르겠.;
<bluedusk> 컴맹이라 ㅠ
<imsu> bluedusk, 아가씨 브레이커
<Ponics_Beginner2> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151180336065454&set=a.10150585006135454.667065.533760453&type=1&theater <-- 공대생 전용 작명법
<Ponics_Beginner2> 멋짐....
<Ponics_Beginner2> 더 이상의 공대생을 위한 작명법은 없을듯... ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner2> 아.. 졸립...
<imsu> ponics_Beginner2 몽골까지 가신 국대 깔대기 포닉스옹 몽골에서 재미난일 없었나요?
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 아.. 재미난 일이야 있었지요... 귀국하는 당일날 까지 일하다가 왔습니다.. 서버 설치 중이였는데.. 기념 인증샷 한다고 몽골 학생들이 우루루 몰려나왔는데 그때 서버의 전원을 꺼버리는 바람에.. 그냥 왔죠.. ㅋ
<imsu> 오~ 거기서도 전도의 말씀을 해주고 신도들이 생겼군요~
<imsu> 포닉스교를 창설하심이?
<imsu> 우분투 모임에서도 포닉스님을 따르는 분이 꽤 되지 않사옵니까 ~
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 아니요.. 몽골쪽은 사절 합니다... 제가 아직 극빈민 이다 보니... 교를 이끌어갈만한 능력이 안됩니다..
<imsu> 오~ 무일푼으로 교를 창설하시려 하다니~ 저 좀 알려주세요~ 어떻게 하면 되나요?
<imsu> 몽골쪽은 교를 창설하기에 부족합니까?
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / ㅡ,.ㅡ;;; 교 창설 하려면 최소 자신을 따르는 사람이 5명이상 이여야 하고... 각각의 사람들이 매월 평균 옥장판 10장씩은 팔아야 합니다...
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 일단.. 말이 안통합니다... 그래서 교 창설은 불가능 하다능... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<imsu> 아아니~ 포닉스님의 말씀을 무시하는 자들이 있다니;; 이단이군요
<imsu> 우분투의 이단을 숙청하여주시옵소서
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 머 일단 서로 무슨말을 하는지 통 못알아 먹으니.. 이길수가 없겠지요...
<imsu> 한국 우분투 대표를 무시하다니!!!!!
<imsu> 이 무슨 무례한;;;
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / 포닉스옹을 따르는 사람들에게 숙청의 메세지를 전달하심이~
<imsu> 어떨런지요
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 항쿡말도 제대로 못하는 제가 몽골어를 통 알아들을 수 없어서 ..... >,.< ;;;;
<imsu> 이제 슬슬 조직을 개편하시와 포닉스교에 무궁한 발전과 영광이 있길 기원하옵나이다 ~^^
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 머 혼자 꼴랑 있는 교가 과연 교라고 말할수 있을지도 의문 입니다... ㅋ
<readytoact> 어헉
<readytoact> 머리가 터질것 같다
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / 혼자 있다니요~!~! 이 아니 망언을~ 그럼 포닉스옹을 따르는 무리들은 우찌 되옵니까~
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 아무도 없는데요.. '_'a ????
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아아니 그럼 이 모든 일을 다 혼자 계획하고 하신일입니까~ 이런 영웅이 다있나.... 영웅 포닉스 등극 hero
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 모든 채무에 관한건 저 혼자 하지 않습니다.. 수많은 채권자들과 함께 합니다~! 씨익~! :)
<imsu> 어떻게 하면 혼자 힘으로 깔대기가 될 수 있사옵니까~
<imsu> 우분투의 깔대기 포닉스 영웅 등극 ~ 나를 따르라~
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 그냥 미친척 하고 깔대기 막 들이 대면 됩니다. 밤길 뒷통수 쉴드치고 댕깁니다.. ㅋ
<imsu> 원래 영웅은 항상 뒷통수 칠 기미만 보고 있는 악의 무리가 있지요~
<imsu> 밤길 조심하소서~!
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / 그럼 주로 쓰시는 깔대기 전법은 뭐에요?
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 주로 쓰는 깔때기 전법은 관련 자료 쌍끄리 그물로 빡빡 긁어서 모두 보고 이해 하고 나서 깔때기를 대는 것이죠.... 깔때기의 생명은 펙트 입니당...
<imsu> 오~ 그럼 모든 것을 다 소화하신다는;;; 헐;; 전설이네 ~
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / ㄴㄴ 아닙니다.. 소화가 당연히 잘 안되죠.. 그럴때는... 소화제를 함께 드세요~!
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / 그럼 최근의 핫이슈는 무엇이옵나이까~ 전도해 주소서~
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 최근에 쌍끄리 그물을 치고 있는 분야는... mongodb 와 hwp 헤더 입니당...
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / hwp 헤더는 장기 프로젝트 이므로.. 아직 구체적으로 거시기 하고 있지는 않사옵니다.
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / 오~ 그 지저분하다는 hwp 를 몸소;;;;; 쿨럭 대단하시옵니다~
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 작년 말에 케빈에서 제안 했던 내용이옵니다..
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 혼자는 힘들고 임수옹 같은 초천재 분의 많은 도움이 필요 하옵니다.
<imsu> 저는 기억이 없사옵니다
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 작년 12월에 캐빈에서 맥주마시면서 제안 했던 내용 이옵니다.
<imsu> 머리 나쁜 저는 기억에 없사옵니다~
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 굇수 임수옹 도망갔다
<Ponics_Beginner2> bluedusk: / 그나저나 2012년 다이어리 주세요.... 굽실.. 굽실..
<bluedusk> Ponics_Beginner2, ... 왜 그런걸 저에게..;
<imsu_> 악;; 실수로 꺼버렸다;;
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 임수옹에게 거는 기대가 매우 겁나 이빠이 크옵니다...
<bluedusk> 저희 회사 다이어리는 이름 각인되있어서..;
<bluedusk> imsu_, 굇수 임수옹
<Ponics_Beginner2> bluedusk: / 락플레이스 다이어리가 좋타는 소문이...
<bluedusk> 이제 다 뽀록났음 굇수 임수옹 능력자
<bluedusk> Ponics_Beginner2, 그건 저도 잘 모르겠사옵나이다. 굽신굽신 (__)
<imsu_> 포닉스옹 / 지금껏 혼자 계획하셨듯이 알아서 하옵소서~ 소신이 낄 자리는 아니옵니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 혼자 계획이 아니옵니다.. 이름하여.. 동반 깔때기옵니다...
<imsu_> 오~ 동반깔대기? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_> 동반이 어디있습니까 요즘 시대에 부하면 부하고 상사면 상사지 헤헤헤
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 흥해도 같이 흥하고 망해도 같이 망한다는 동반 깔때기 신공 이옵니다...
<imsu_> 왜 저를 끌어 들이시옵나이까~ 전 hwp 쓰지도 않사옵니다
<imsu_> 중요한건 포닉스옹과 같은 영웅은 혼자서 잘 하시지 않습니까 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 우분투 노원구파의 브레인 임수옹의 뛰어난 브레인 파워가 필요 하옵니다..
<imsu_> 저 노원구 아닙니다
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 저같은 둔재에게 불가능한 일이옵니다..
<imsu_> 둔재가 계획하는 일에 어찌 끼어든단 말입니까 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_> 겸손이군요~
<imsu_> 전 이만 주업무를 하러 ~ 숑숑
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 아.. 급 피곤이 몰려 옵니다.... 오늘 따라 임수옹과의 대화에 평소 뇌 사용량 보다 200% 초과 하여 사용하였사옵니다...
<Ponics_Beginner2> 임수옹 / 저도 잠쉬 쉬어야 할듯 하옵니다.
<bluedusk> 결론은 임수옹은 초굇수 자라나는 꿈나무 영재 브레인 능력자고
<bluedusk> Ponics_Beginner2, 님은 초굇수 능력자군요
<bluedusk> ...
<Ponics_Beginner2> bluedusk: / ㄴㄴ 전 능력 없고 아는것 없는 나이 많은 백수 입니다.
<Ponics_Beginner2> bluedusk: / 초굇수 나 능력자 라면 이시간에 이렇게 백수로 빈둥 거리고 있겠습니까 ?
<imsu_> ====3 악 늦었다
<imsu_> 즐거운 하루 보내시길 ^^
<readytoact> 으헤으헤
<Ponics_Beginner2> 흠냐....
<Ponics_Beginner2> 졸립뜨아...
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<Ponics_Beginner> 오늘은 1시에 꼭 자고 말리라...
<Ponics_Beginner> 피곤하고 졸립더라도.. 버티자.. 버텨..
<imsu> 오늘 하루도 다 가는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 오.. 임수옹.. 하이용~!
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / 인사는 하루에 한번만 하는거 아닌가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헤헤~
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 원래는 그런데... 요즘 하도 험악한 세상이라서... 볼때마다... 안부 인사를 하는거삼...
<imsu> 전 누구처럼 히어로가 아니라 밤길 조심할 일이 없는뎁숑~
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;;;
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / 이 기회에 다시 한번 깔데기를 모아 hwp 발표해보심이 어떠실런지 ~
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 혼자서는 못함... 머 기초 자료 가지고 보고는 있지만.... 혼자서는 겁나 오래 걸림.. 임수옹의 브레인이 필요함...
<imsu> 저 같은 뇌가 필요하다면 hwp 는 별거 아닌가 보군요~
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 바로 그런것임.. 임수옹에겐 별거 아닌것인데.. 저에게는 겁나 어려운 것임...
<imsu> 난독증 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 그러고 보니 필요하다는건 절 부려먹겠다는 의도입니까? 쿨럭 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 사절~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / 그나저나 한번 발표해 보심이 어떨런지요 ㅋㅋ 발표자 없다고 하던데 ~
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / 그래야 포닉스옹이 필요로 하는 인재가 모일것 아니옵니까 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 젠장 오늘 하루동안 한게 없네요...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 잠 한숨 자고..
<DarkCircle> 자고..
<imsu> razGon_PG, 오잉?
<razGon_PG> 공부해야 되는데..ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 또 자고..
<DarkCircle> 밥먹고
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 또 자고..
<DarkCircle> razGon_PG / 너브죽
<imsu> DarkCircle, 하나 질문이 있는데요 계십니깡 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 공부좀해야 겠습니다.ㅎ
<imsu> razGon_PG, 오잉? 무슨 공부를요?
<razGon_PG> 넘 놀았더니...
<razGon_PG> 의학공부요.
<imsu> 아;; ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 진료 하는거 이외에 공부를 등한시하고 우분투와 영화 공부를 넘 많이 햇다는..ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 주객전도인가요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래도 대단하세요~ 전공도 아닌분야를 그렇게 열심히 하시다니~
<imsu> 대단한 열정이십니다 ^^
<razGon_PG> 열정이라기 보다는 재미 있어서요.
<razGon_PG> 게임을 공부하는데 열정이 대단하다라고는 안하잖아요?
<razGon_PG> HTML이런거 익히려면 참고로 할만한 레퍼런스 북이 어떤게 있을까요?
<imsu> 글쎄요 그냥 간단한거는 인터넷 튜토리얼 사이트 뒤져가면서 따라하긴 했는데 그 이상은 안해봤어요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_PG> 하긴 프로그래밍 할거 아니면 괜찮긴 하죠.
<razGon_PG> 일단은 XE에 대해서 익힐 필요가 생겼습니다.
<razGon_PG> 그나저나 IE6->8으로 올리는게 도움이 되는게 있나요?
<razGon_PG> 현재 XP window입니다.
<razGon_PG> 헉...
<razGon_PG> imsu: 거기 있으슈?>\
<DarkCircle> imsu / 넵
<DarkCircle> imsu / (먼산)
<DarkCircle> razGon_PG / 6는 안쓰시는게 좋습니다. 아 사실 8도 안좋아요. 9정도는 쓰셔야 (............)
<DarkCircle> 보안관련 이슈가 너무 많아서 다 말씀드리긴 그렇네요 .
<razGon_PG> 허거거...
<razGon_PG> 일단은 xP에서 9으로는 못올리죠?
<razGon_PG> 프로그램 문제상 써야 된다면 6보다는 8이 나으려나요?
<DarkCircle> 넵
<DarkCircle> IE를 정말 써야겠다 싶으시면 8 정도 쓰세요
<DarkCircle> (XP에서 9가 되는지 안되는지는 모르겠지만 아마 말씀하시는대로 안되는걸지도...)
<DarkCircle> 버전이 몇부터인지 XP에선 설치를 지원하지 않는게 있던데
<DarkCircle> Vista + 7에서만 설치가 지원되는 (...)
<razGon_PG> IE가 9은 XP에서 설치 안됩니다.
<razGon_PG> 그러면 8설치해야 겠군요..
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요 -ㅅ-
<razGon_PG> 벌써 1시네요.
<razGon_PG> 후...
<razGon_PG> 오늘은 한시 반에 자야지.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> ndsin2: 어서 옵셔!
<ndsin2> 방가
<razGon_PG> 늦은 밤에 어인일로.
<ndsin2> 잠시 끊어졌네요
<ndsin2> 접속해있었는데
<razGon_PG> 그렇군요,
<imsu> razGon_PG, 에고 잠시 딴짓 좀 하느라 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 여자 친구?
<imsu> 훗훗
<imsu> 이 야밤에 웬 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 이시간에 딴짓이라면...
<imsu> razGon_PG, 안주무시고 뭐하세요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 뭐... 공부?
<razGon_PG> 저는 공부중입니다.
<imsu> 아ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 책좀 보고 있습니다. 전자책으로요.
<imsu> 그럼 그 뭣이냐 이북리더기라고 하나요? 그걸로 보고 계신가요?
<razGon_PG> 아니요. 아이패드요.
<imsu> 아핫~
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 전공서적은 아무래도 9인치 이상은 되야 될거 같아요.
<imsu> 근데 전자책으로 볼게 많이 있나요?
<imsu> 전 한번도 안써봐서요 ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 전공서적은 괜찮은게 많이 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 그리고 저희 서적은 다른 분야 전문서적도 그렇겠지만 두꺼워서요.
<razGon_PG> 그것을 컴팩트하게 만들어 주니 좋더군요.
<razGon_PG> 그리고 논문 같은 건 PDF파일로 나오니 보기도 수월하구요.
<razGon_PG> 솔직히 패드의 제1의 목적은
<imsu> 전 lcd 로 보면 눈에 잘 안들어 오더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 저도 그런데요.
<razGon_PG> 어깨가 편안해 지거든요.
<razGon_PG> 천페이지 가량 되는 무거운 책을 몇권씩 들고 다니면 지칩니다.
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 하긴 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 의학 공부하시는 분들 책보면;; 공대생 책은 저리 가라는듯 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 아니요...
<razGon_PG> 그런건 아니구요.
<razGon_PG> 공대쪽하고는 약간은 다른 흐름입니다.
<razGon_PG> 의대는 솔직히 책을 잘읽고 외우는게 중요해서요.
<razGon_PG> 메모가 그리 중요하지 않습니다. 줄치기가 중요함.
<razGon_PG> 응용이라는 건 거의 중요 없죠.
<razGon_PG> 메모를 하는 경우는 그냥 적으면 됩니다.
<razGon_PG> 의대 공부는 별거 없습니다. 단지 용량이 많다는게..
<imsu> 전 외우는게 그렇게 어렵던데 ~
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_PG> 원래 공대 선택하신분들은 응용력을 중요시해서 외우는거 싫어하는 사람들이 많이 가요.
<razGon_PG> 저도 외우는 건 싫은 데요. 뭐 있잖아요. 쌓이면 그냥 익혀지는거..
<razGon_PG> 그게 진정한 의술인거 같아요.
<razGon_PG> 이론으로 배우는거와 다른.
<razGon_PG> 같은 증상으로 와도요. 한국은 결핵이라고 하고, 미국은 아밀로이드병이라고 합니다.
<imsu> 오잉
<imsu> 해석하기에 따라 다른건가 보군요?
<imsu> razGon_PG, 근데 저도 처음에는 제가 응용력이 좋은줄 알았는데 막상해 보니 그것도 아니더라구요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_PG> 그게 잘일어나는 질병이 다른 겁니다. 상황에 다른 거죠.
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 결국은 어느정도의 암기는 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 제중학교 동창중에 아이큐 159인 친구가 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 장난아닌 응용력...
<razGon_PG> 하지만, 그 능력은 KOF에...ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> virtual fighter에...
<razGon_PG> 포트리스에...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 게임의 제왕이군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 요즘은 게임을 다들 외워서 해야해서 짜증나요
<imsu> 프리스타일 농구 같은 경우만 해도 리바운드를 죄다 외워서 하더군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 다 그렇죠. 결국은 패턴의 게임이니깐요.
<imsu> 그걸 언제 다 외워서 하는지;; 에효;; 답없습니다;
<imsu> 전 리바운드를 못해서 맨날 욕먹거든요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 우리나라게임과 외국게임과 다른점은 패턴을 외워서 한다는 겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 대신 블럭을 잘하시잖아요.ㅋ
<imsu> 그것도 요즘엔 잘 안되네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 블락이랑 리바는 그날의 컨디션에 따라 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 몇 게임하면 금방 피곤해 져요 프리스타일은 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 많이 좌우하죠.
<razGon_PG> 제가 대항온을 좋아하는 이유는 ....
<razGon_PG> 하루종일해도 피곤하지 않는다는...ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 영화 보면서 항해하고... 드라마 보면서 무역하고...
<razGon_PG> 웹서핑하면서 게임하고.
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 축구 좋아하시면 풋볼 메니져는 어떠십니까 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 아까운건.. 환자보면서 게임이 안되는게.
<imsu> 완전 죽음의 게임 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 아니요... 안해요...
<razGon_PG> 그런거 하면 사람이 이상해짐.ㅋ
<imsu> 날새는지 모르고 하고 바로 지워버렸다는 그 게임 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 저는 최근에 그리한 게임이 삼국지11.
<razGon_PG> 벌써 몇년전이군요.ㅋ
<imsu> 풋볼메니저는 통제가 안되서 그냥 지워버렸어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 너무 재밌게 해서 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 재미있을거 같아요.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 리그 승격되는 재미에 한다던데.
<imsu> 지금은 그래픽으로 나오는데 예전에 바둑알로 할 때는 중계보면서 게임하는데 정말 사람 미치게 만들거든요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 말도 안되는 가격으로 유망주 가져오고..ㅋ
<imsu> 상대 전술 보고 내 전술 바꾸면서 3-0 게임을 5-3 역전했을 때의 그 쾌감이란 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 실제로 축구 보는 눈이 키워지려면 그런게 좋은데 말이죠.
<imsu> 자유도 높은 게임 좋아하세요?
<razGon_PG> 저는 위닝을 해서요.
<razGon_PG> 예
<razGon_PG> 마니마니 좋아합니다.
<imsu> 스카이림이 재밌대요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 문명같은거.ㅋ
<imsu> npc 도 죽이는 막장 게임이라던데 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 발더스게이트 같은 게임이군요.\
<imsu> 학생하나가 이 게임 때문에 공부를 안해요 짜증나 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 재미있을거 같은데요.ㅎ
<imsu> 그래픽도 괜찮다고 하더라구요
<imsu> 발더스게이트 재밌나요?
<imsu> 플렌스케이프인가 그거 받아서 조금 해봤는데 시간이 너무 오래 걸리더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 자유도가 높을수록 시간은 배로 드는거 같아서리 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 발더스게이트. 네버윈터 나이츠
<razGon_PG> 네버윈터 나이츠 같은 것도 메인 퀘스트보다는 서브퀘스트가 많습니다.
<razGon_PG> 서브퀘스트를 하다보면 좋은 아템이 나오곤 하죠.
<razGon_PG> 제가 좋아하는 RPG류중의 하나.
<razGon_PG> 이런것들이 진정한 알피지죠.
<imsu> 저사양에서 잘 돌아가나요?
<razGon_PG> 네버윈터 나이츠는 1,2 나왔는데요. 5년전 게임입니다.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 오~~~~~~~~~~
<razGon_PG> 이거 해야 겟당....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 심하게 땡기는 데요.ㅋ
<imsu> 나이츠요?
<razGon_PG> 스카이림요.ㅋ
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 일단 네버윈터 한번 다운 받아보고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 이제 한동안 못보겠군요.ㅋ
<imsu> 음? 왜요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 그게 은근히 재미 있다는..
<imsu> 나이츠요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 단, 알피지는 공략보다는 스토리에 중점을 잡아야 한다는 겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 옙
<imsu> 저 rpg 금방 질려서 하다가 금방 지우곤 해요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 그리고 여기는 NPC가 아주 셉니다.
<imsu> 정말 심심할 때 하는게 rpg라 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 특히 마법 아무데나 쓰면 갑자기 고위성직자등이 호출되서 공격합니다.ㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 새벽에 스타나 한판 할까 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 저는 자야 겠습니다.
<imsu> 안녕히 주무세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 이이상 늦어지면 내일 수면 부족이 일어나기에..
<razGon_PG> 내일 뵈요.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 굳나잇.
<imsu> 넹
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> aloha!
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-18
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<Seony> razGon_web, 헛... 늦게 봤습니다. Mahalo
<razGon_web> 저도 늦게 봣습니다.^^;
<razGon_web> 혹시 터미널이나 텍스트 기반으로 가벼운 우분투상의 브라우져 있을까요?
<razGon_web> 가가 라이브 채팅만 기록하면되어서요.
<razGon_web> 단 로그인은 되야합니다.
<razGon_web> 그것만 보기위해서 크롬 돌리기는 무거운거 같고 irc처럼 봇 삽입하는 방법도 없는거 같아서요.
<razGon_web> 간단하고 자원적게 먹는 놈이면 되는데 말이죠.
<yemharc> lynx, w3m
<razGon_web> 감사합니다.
<razGon_web> lynx설치중입니다.
<razGon_web> 500 internal server error면 안되는 거죠?
<razGon_web> Nginx사용하네요.가가라이브채팅이요
<Seony> 가가라이브는 플래시일텐데요...
<Seony> lynx는 플래시는 지원 안됩니다. 텍스트만 지원하거든요...
<yemharc> lynx랑 w3m은 말 그대로 텍스트 브라우저라서..
<razGon_web> 아. 그렇군요.
<Seony> fb 띄우면 이미지까지는 나오기는 하는데, 그래도 플래시는 안되요...
<razGon_web> 어쩐지...
<razGon_web> 플래쉬플레이어가 필요할까요?
<razGon_web> 그냥...크롬쓰기는 자원이 약간 아까운느낌이 들어서요.
<Seony> 콘솔에서 돌아가는 플래시 플레이어를 찾으시는 건가요?
<razGon_web> 피진같은거면 좋을텐데....
<razGon_web> http://goo.gl/cFH3L
<Seony> 하드웨어가 많이 낮은가봐요.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 여기 사이트가 공유방입니다. 토렌토에 대해서 마그네틱주소나오는데요. 그거중 필요한거 복사해서 붙이면 되거든요. 델루지에서요.
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/pRldd 여기 한번 찾아보세요
<razGon_web> 하드웨어가 아니라 항상 그 서버가 돌아가서요. 웹브라우져 계속켜긴 그렇구해서 가벼운 전용 브라우저? 그정도 생각했죠.ㅎ
<yemharc> elinks 라는 물건이 있네요
<yemharc> http://elinks.or.cz/
<yemharc> lynx 베이스고 javascript flash full of annoying
<razGon_web> 해보았는데 실패요.
<imsu> 안녕하세염~
<razGon_web> flash보려면 연결어플리케이션을 연결하라고 하는거 같은데. 맞나요?
<razGon_web> imsu: 어서옵셔!
<imsu> razGon_web, 잘 주무셨사옵니까 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 지금도 수면부족이라서 식물인간 상태에서 글쓰는 중입니다.
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 잉 그래도 어제는 일찍 들어가신거 아니에요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 밤에 자는데 첫째가 발로 여기저기 차대서요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 축구 시키면 되겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 여자애라서..ㅋ
<razGon_web> 잠버릇이 저닮아서 뒹굽니다.
<imsu> 지소연~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 여자 축구의 부흥을 위하여~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 안되요..
<Seony> 일진을 시켜보시는 건... 용돈의 자급자족화. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 리더쉽 함양 및 사회경험의 빠른 습득!
<razGon_web> 이미 일진입니다. 위로 1살 까지는 맞먹습니다. 2살은 좀그렇구요. 말을 못해서..ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 지금 생각해보면, 제가 고등학교 때 다니던 교회에 여자 일진이 하나 있었거든요...
<razGon_web> 그래도 2살위의 일진하고 사귄다군요.ㅋ
<Seony> 태권도를 하던 애였는데, 소문으로는 애들을 다 패고다닌다는 여자애였어요... 근데 문제는,
<Seony> 애가 얼굴도 예쁜데 공부까지 잘해서, 선생님들은 걜 모범생으로만 생각했다는 점이었죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 암튼 소문으로는 학교 내에서는 "감히 찍소리도 못하는" 포스였다는 기억이 나네요.
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ 이쁘면 다되는 세상.ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony, 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: Hi
<imsu> 일진 여자애 완전~ 엄친딸인가요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<suung> ..
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 하이용...
<imsu> 이쁜데 싸움도 잘해 ㅋㅋ 그것도 열받게 공부도 잘해 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / 계셨네요 ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요 ~
<razGon_web> 이~~뻐~!! 그런데 공부도 잘해~!!
<Ponics_Beginner> 서로 서로 보일때 마다 안부를 묻는..... " 우리 가카는 절때~! 그럴분이~! 아니다~! " 입니당~!
<imsu> cuwoom, 오호~ 오랜만이십니다 ㅋㅋ
<cuwoom> 되나?
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / hwp 발표하나 해주세요~
<cuwoom> 오... 되네요 ㅋ 회사에서 할 방법을 찾다가....  irssi로 접속중이요. 명령어가 익숙하지 않아 힘드네요...
<cuwoom> 눈치도 보면서 해야 하고...
<cuwoom> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 눈치 챗 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> cuwoom, 웹으로 접속하면 되지 않나요?
<cuwoom> 터미널로 하니까 마치 일하는것처럼 보이기는 하네요 ㅋ
<imsu> 아하~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 꼼수다~
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<cuwoom> 이제 자주 이용해야 겠습니다. ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 구정이 언제야?
<imsu> 이번주 였나
<imsu> 일월화 일거에요 아마 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 흐... 일월화...
<imsu> 다음주였나 헷갈리네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그 많고많은 평일 중에 휴일이 하루 끼다니...
<imsu> 그러게요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 꼼수시군요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> cuwoom: 항상 /exit를 복사해놓구 있으시다가 오는 소리 들리면 붙여넣고 엔터!
<Seony> 채널에 새로 오신 멤버분하고 조냉 채팅했는데 알고보니 같은 사무실 상사라면... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 설마 그럴 일은 안생기겠죠...
<razGon_web> 그러기에는 우분투-코리아 채널이 너무 좁죠.ㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 빨간 자료라면 나이를 초월한 친구가 됩니다
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> -,.-
<readytoact> 아 모두들 (__)
<readytoact> ..라고 말했다
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 모두들 공감하신듯 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc, 스나이퍼 ㅋㅋ 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 우분투도 메모리 관리가 잘 안되나봐요
<readytoact> ..가 아니었네
<readytoact> ..
<imsu> 으음?
<readytoact> 아 노트북을
<readytoact> 어제부터 켜놓고 덮었다 열었다만 계속했거든요
<readytoact> 오늘 아침에 부쩍 느려졌길래;;
<readytoact> 가상머신을 두개 돌리고 있었는데
<readytoact> 하나가 꺼진줄 알고.. 꺼졌는데도 왜이래.. 뭐 이러다.. 보니가 안꺼져있네요
<readytoact> 망할놈의 XP
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 가상으로 xp 켜놓으셨어요?
<imsu> 저도 그런적 가끔 있는데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 백제시대 유명한 8대 성씨는 한반도에는 없고 모두 중국에만 있다는 소리가...
<Seony> 심지어는 백제가 패망할 당시에 관련된 지명들은 모두 중국에만 존재한다는....
<readytoact> XP역시 꼬졌어요-
<readytoact> 이번에 전세금 빼면 맥북하나 살 수 있을가...
<readytoact> Seony: 대륙판 음모론인가요?
<Seony> 北崖子의 <규원사화> 서문 중에 나오는 얘기래요..
<Seony> 임진왜란 당시의 기록들에 나오는 지명들은 중국에는 모두 존재한다네요...
<imsu> Seony, 음? 무슨 말이에요?
<Seony> 한국말이지 무슨 말이긴 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 음 역시 역사는 어려워
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 오늘은 퇴근할때
<imsu> Seony, 잘 이해가 안가서요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 코골이 머시기 하나 사가야겠다
<readytoact> 전 역사는
<Seony> imsu: 현재 우리가 배우고 있는 국사의 기초가, 일제시대 때 일제에 의해서 정립된 거래.
<readytoact> 제 출생기록밖에 몰라요 -0-
<imsu> Seony, 네
<Seony> 그래서, 우리가 알고있는 국사와 실제 문헌에 기록된 국사가 내용이 다르대...
<imsu> 그래서 역사 왜곡이 심하다고 알고 있어요
<readytoact> 음음-
<readytoact> 왜곡이 심해도
<readytoact> 뭘 배웠는지 기억이 안나니.. -_-;;;
<readytoact> 저한텐 해당사항이 없네요..
<Seony> 삼국시대나 조선시대만 해도 그 배경이 한반도가 아니라 중국대륙이었다는 소린데...
<Seony> 이건 쉽게 믿기가 어렵네 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 그럼
<readytoact> 우리나라의 영향력이
<readytoact> 중국에까지 미쳤다는 말씀인가요?
<imsu> 실제로 당파 싸움이라는게 좋은건데 우리나라 국사에서는 매일같이 정치하는 애들이 싸움질이나 한다고들 알고 있죠
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 역시 역사는 어렵군-
<imsu> 우리나라는 근대,중세 이런 개념이 없대요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 그걸 억지로 껴맞추려고 무진장 노력했다고 하더군요
<imsu> 일제 식민지의 합리화를 위한 교육을 아직도 하고 있는데 뉴라이트 이 개XX 놈들
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 난중일기를 번역한 해군 장교는, 번역하면서 이해가 안되는 부분이 엄청 많았는데 그 배경을 중국으로 옮기니까 이해가 되더라는 소문도 있꼬...
<imsu> 잉??
<imsu> 무튼 도울선생의 말을 빌리면 이미 우리나라는 정치적으로 선직국가였다고 하더라구요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 근데 그걸 억지로 후진 정치를 가지는 나라로 역사를 왜곡했다고 하던데요
<imsu> 중세 하면 봉건제도 인데 우리나라는 이미 그런게 없잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 중세에서 근대로 넘어왔다고 하는데 우리나라에 봉건제도가 어딨어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 근데 그걸 억지로 막 껴맞추는 과정이 많았다고 하던데요
<Seony> 그랬겠지... 진실은 저 넘어에 ㅋ
<imsu> 실제로 당파 싸움이라는건 우리나라 여당 야당 싸우는것처럼 자연스러운 것이고 어느 한 집권당이 계속 우위를 가지는 정치는 썩은거라고 하던데..
<Seony> 결국 이것도 음모론의 한 갈래인데... 더 심취하면 나중에는 뭐든 다 한국사람들이 만들었고 한국사람이 세상에서 제일 똑똑하고 잘난 민족이 되기 때문에 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 너무 자연스러운것이고 꼭 필요한건데 썩을 놈들 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아메리카 대륙에 살던 인디언도 한국사람이라고 우기는 판에...
<imsu> 네? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 우리나라 사람이요?
<Seony> 인디언들의 아파치 라는 단어 있잖아...
<Seony> 그게 한국말의 아버지 - 아바지 - 아파치가 됐다는 썰인데 나참 웃겨서.... ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 우리나라 사람이 아니라... 조상이 같다는 말이 있삼...
<Seony> 영어의 Draw라는 단어도, 드리우다라는 말에서 생겼다는데 나참 어이가 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 근데 신기한건 언어를 잘 살펴보면 비슷한 뉘앙스를 풍기는게 많은거 같아요
<Seony> 오빠만세 같은거?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그게 언어학에서 무슨 법칙으로 그런 느낌을 준다는 게 있는데, 그런 몇몇 단어로 전체를 아우르는 건 말도 안되는 헛소리라고 생각하고..
<Seony> 환빠들이 주장하는 얘기들인데, 다 믿을 거 하나도 없음 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 무슨, 핀란드어가 한국어랑 어순이 같다고 그걸로 한국인이 거기까지 넘어가서 어쩌고 저쩌고 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 어순과 몽고반점으로 볼때 조상이 같지 않을까? 하는 추정만 할뿐... 같다고는 생각 안하죠.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> Ponics_Beginner: 그게 그냥 추정만 하고 끝내면 되는데, 진짜 그렇다고 우기는 놈들 때문에 나라가 망신당해서 문제에요 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 그러게요...
<Seony> 수메르족도 한국인이라고 그러고, 수메르 신화가 단군신화라고 우기질 않나.... ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 어차피 왜란 이후에 한민족의 의미는 없어졌는데 말이죠... 다 섞이서 섞였는데 무슨 한민족이야... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그쵸 ?
<imsu> 우리나라도 몹쓸짓 많이 하는구나 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어차피 우리나라에 있는 성씨들 중 상당수가 중국에서 들어왔잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 네
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 한국인이 세계에서 제일 잘난 민족이라고 하는 사람들 무지 많아 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 나중에 2012년에 대환란이 지나면, 세계의 평화는 한국에서 시작될거라는 망언도... ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저는 그렇게 믿고 싶어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony, 긍지는 좋은데 똘추들이 판을 치네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 외국도 마찬가지겠죠?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 다 마찬가지야 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 훔.. 머 수국꼴통들의 주장을 보고.. 필터링해서 힘든 현실에 실같은 희망을 가지면야 좋치만... 말도 안되는 망상은 자제 해야 지효...
<Seony> 미국애들도 그러고 유럽애들도 그러고 중국애들도...
<imsu> 어디가나 꽉 막힌 사람들은 있구나 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 꽉 막혔다기보단 극우민족주의라고 할 수 있지
<imsu> 그러다 유태인꼴 나는거 아니에요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 유태인이 너무 얄밉게 경제를 주물럭거려서 학살당했다고 하던데;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 유태인의 밉상 짓은 중세의 교황 시대 부터 이죠..
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 그때부터 고리대금업을 시작함.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 유태인은 이미 세계 경제의 90% 이상을 휘어잡고 있기 때문에 어쩔 수 없어. 걔네는 깡패야.
<yemharc> 유태인은 돈버는(=등쳐먹는) 기술이 세계제일이라 패망했죠
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 우리 누구는 왜 국민들을 등쳐먹는거야
<yemharc> 근데 이게 일단 너무 많이 죽으니까 불쌍하다고 하는거지.
<yemharc> ..사실 애들은 죄가 없기도 하고
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 오~!  밀옹~!
<yemharc> imsu: 무슨 소리에요 자국(=일본)을 위해 열심히! 일하는 분을 욕하다니
<Seony> 그나저나 일본도 올해 넘기기 힘들듯..
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / " 우리 가카는 절때~! 절때~! 그럴분이 아닙니다~! " <-- 이게 진리죠~! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 경제요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 지진이랑 방사능 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 4호기 간당간당 한다던데요
<Seony> 거기에 이빨 다 빠진 아줌마 등장하면서 그동네 완전 패닉... 경기도 쪽에 일본인들 부동산 매물건수 급증 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그런일도 있나요...
<Seony> 네. 한국 블로거들이, 일본쪽 블로거들 글들을 번역하면서 나오는 뉴스들이에요
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / 그나저나 발표 안하실거에요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 장기 프로젝트 입니당.... 그게 머 1개월만에 짜잔 하고 나올 성격이 아니라서요...
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / 얼마나 걸리실겁니깡 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 예상 기간은?
<Seony> 일단 전 퇴근
<imsu> Seony, 들어가세요 ^^
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 이따봐
<imsu> 어라
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / 그 때 얘기하신 대로 한다면 시간이 꽤 지났는데 다른 분도 참석할 수 있게 정리해주시면 안되옵니까 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 포닉스옹의 거대한 포부에 다른 사람이 다가설수 있게 도와주십시옹~
<razGon_web> re-alo!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아웅.. 체력은 점심수면으로 회복했는데... 환자는 없고...
<imsu> razGon_web, 오잉~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그나저나 있다가 집에가서 스카이림이나 해야지..ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어머~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 부럽다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 아니 공부해야 하는데...ㅠㅠㅠ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 맛점 했삼 ?
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / hwp 발표만 기다리느라 아직 못했어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon_web, 전 pc 가 스카이림이 안돌아가서 시도도 못해봅니다
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 저도 돌아갈지는 모르겠어요.
<razGon_web> 일단 돌려보구요.
<razGon_web> 5년전 컴이라서요.
<imsu> 헐;;
<imsu> 그래픽이 뛰어나다고 하던데 사양이 좀 되야 하지 않을까요?
<razGon_web> 신적화 되어 있어서 왠간한 거면 중옵에 잘돌아간다고 하던데요.
<razGon_web> 뭐 최소 사양으로 굴리면 되겠죠뭐.ㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / hwp 헤더 까기 프로젝트는 비공식 프로젝트로 진행 하려고 합니다. 물론 참가자격은 없습니다.. 누구나 참가 할수 있죠..
<razGon_web> 안되면 그래픽카드 사면 되는데...ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / 왜 비공식 프로젝트입니까옹;; 오픈이면 여러사람이 참석하기 좋을텐데;; 아쉽다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_web> 마눌님에게 결제받으려면 한두달은 걸리겠군요..ㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 훔... 비공식적으로 하는 이유는 프로젝트가 성공할 확률이 그닥 높지 않아서요. 그리고 어느정도 프로젝트가 진행이 되면 공개 해야 겠지요.
<razGon_web> 클베뒤에 오베하는 거랑 비슷하군요.
<imsu> 그럼 아직은 아무런 진행 사항이 없는건가요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 그래도 하는 이유는... 프로젝트가 실패 하더라도 프로젝트에 참가한 사람들의 실력은 겁나 업글 될꺼라는 목적으로...
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 하는 것이지요..
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 솔직히 hwp 헤더 까기 저 혼자서 할 이유는 없죠...
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 저는 이미 혼자서 진행 하고 있지요. 헤더 구조 자료 수집중입니다..
<readytoact> 으응~~
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 실제 문서와 한글 헤더 와 비교해 가면서 까고 있지요..
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / 그 정도면 많이 한거 아닌가요? 한 번 보고 싶다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 아직 어디가서 " 나 이만큼 삽질 했삼! " 이라고 말할 수준은 아니삼...
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 지금 이것저것 하는 일이 좀 있어서.. 틈틈히 까고 있심..
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 설 명절 지나고.. 2월달에 프로젝트 참여 인원 모집할 생각임...
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / 기대되네요~ ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 훔... HWP 헤더 까기는 1년 프로젝트로 진행 할 계획이며.. 다른 프로젝트 하나 더 진행 할까 생각중임... ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / 그럼 2월에 발표하면서 끌어 모으시는 것입니까?
<imsu> 다크서클님도 번역에 관련해서 발표해 주시고 참여를 바란다고 열정있게 발표하시던데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 뭔지 알아야 사람들이 많이 참석하지 않겠사옵니까 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 넵.. 2월달에 진행 할까 합니다.. 1월은 명절때문에 시간이 안됩니다.
<imsu> 포닉스옹 / 오~~ 감사합니다. 명 강의 기대하겠사옵니다 ~~ ^^
<imsu> 분도님도 포닉스옹의 열정에 감동받으실듯 헤헤~
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 머.. 글쎄요... ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> dhkdhk
<readytoact> 와와
<readytoact> HWP헤더 까면 어디다 쓰나요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 글쎄요... 왜 헤더를 깔까요 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 그냥 HWP 쓰면 되는데 말이죠... 그쵸 ?
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 안쓰고 싶어요
<readytoact> 그래서 까는군요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 전 개인적으로 hwp2008 for 리눅스 쓰고 있는데 이것도 뭐..
<readytoact> -_-.. 한글파일이 주류인 현실을 대응하려다보니 쓰는거죠 뭐
<Ponics_Beginner> 한국 공개 SW 의 가장 큰 걸림돌이 HWP 입니다. 국산 SW 의 자존심이기도 하는데. 문제는 호환성이 0% 라는거죠..
<readytoact> 한국공개SW의 가장큰걸림돌은
<readytoact> 정부죠
<readytoact> -0-
<readytoact> 한글2010보니까
<Ponics_Beginner> ㄴㄴ 그건 아닙니다... 한국 정부는 공개 SW 에 많은 지원을 하고 있습니다.
<readytoact> Ponics_Beginner: -_-a 별로 동의할 수 없어요.
<readytoact> 언론에서
<readytoact> 많이 나오긴하지만..
<readytoact> 제가 근무해본 경험으로 본다면
<readytoact> 아직 멀었어요.
<readytoact> 최근에야 바람이 부는건 인정하지만...
<readytoact> 저도 나랏밥 10년 먹던 인생이었는데.. 10여년 전부터 공공부문 리눅스&오픈소스 도입이
<readytoact> 이야기되고 있었고 실제로 제가 있던 동안에 한두어번정도 시도가 있었는데
<readytoact> 물론 10여년전과 지금은 상황이 많이 다르지만.. 물론 그때는 실패로 끝났어요.
<Ponics_Beginner> ㅎㅎ 머 많치는 않지만 지경부에서 공개 SW 지원으로 80억을 해마다 지원하고 있습니다. 정부에서 요구하는건 단 하나죠... 공개 SW 쓰는거 어렵지 않타 단! 그 SW 의 책임을 질수 있다면 말이죠.
<razGon_web> 그게 돈많은 재벌들이 오픈소스 별루 않좋아해요.
<readytoact> 공무원들 인식이 안바뀌면
<readytoact> 사실 행정실무 하는 공무원들 대부분
<readytoact> MS기반으로 자격증따고 공무원준비하고
<Ponics_Beginner> readytoact: / 작년에 OSS 세미나 때 나온 이야기 입니다.. :)
<readytoact> 공개SW 쓰기 어렵지 않아ㅛ~ 이거
<readytoact> 인식바꾸는게 쉽지 않아요
<razGon_web> 공무원들은 S/w는 흑묘 백묘거든요.
<readytoact> 잘 모르는분들은 오픈소스- 그러면 일단
<readytoact> 공짜=싼게 비지떡
<readytoact> 이런 그릇된 인식을
<Ponics_Beginner> readytoact:  / 그게 바로 대기업의 마케팅 이죠... 공개 SW 는 문제가 많타 책임질 사람이 없다.. 머 그런거죠..
<razGon_web> 예
<razGon_web> 맞습니다.
<readytoact> 그 사고가 지배적인게 아직도 정부공공기관예요
<razGon_web> 저도 포닉스님 말씀하기 전에 그리 말씀 드릴려고 한거인데...
<readytoact> 이건 좀 번외적인 얘기지만
<razGon_web> 흑묘백묘인데... 엠에스거 선택하면 뒷돈 들어오니...ㅋ
<readytoact> 공공부문 소프트웨어중에 일부는
<readytoact> 인증을 받아야하는데.. 보안솔루션 같은거 말예요
<Ponics_Beginner> readytoact: / 일단.. HWP 헤더가 일부 공개 된 시점에서 리눅스에서 HWP 파일을 읽기 부터 하려고요... 그럼 리눅스 확산이 좀더 수월해 지지 않을까 합니다.
<readytoact> Ponics_Beginner: ㅠㅠ 좋아요 좋아
<razGon_web> 리눅스에서 뷰어만 잘 만들어도 좋습니다.
<readytoact> -0- 제이름으로 제품등록된
<readytoact> Hwp2008을 웹하드에.. 쿨럭
<readytoact> 그 흔한 HWP파일 리눅스용 뷰어가 없어서-
<readytoact> wine으로 돌려쓰는 일이 없어지기를
<readytoact> 좀 거지같애요 -_-... 한글
<readytoact> 이번 2010버전에서는
<readytoact> 그나마 기존 단축키 다 버렸던데
<readytoact> 이것도 호환성을 위한 것이냐...
<Ponics_Beginner> readytoact: / 공기업에서는 사실 리눅스 도입했다가 1개월도 안되어서 도로 윈도그로 간거 알고 있습니다.
<readytoact> Ponics_Beginner: 다 그런식예요
<Ponics_Beginner> readytoact: / 결국 HWP 한글 파일 때문이죠...
<readytoact> 하긴
<Ponics_Beginner> readytoact: / 오피스야 리베로 오피스로 대충 해결 된다고 치지만... hwp 는 답이 없죠..
<readytoact> 그쵸
<Ponics_Beginner> readytoact: / 그래서... 뷰어 라도 시작 하려고 합니다..
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ 화이팅
<readytoact> 기존 윈도우기반의 뷰어들은
<Ponics_Beginner> readytoact: / 뷰어가 되면... 라이터 는 금방 될꺼라 생각 됩니다.
<readytoact> 그럼 어떻게 만든건가요?
<readytoact> 모바일용 사이냅뷰어도 있고
<readytoact> 한컴이 아닌.. 다른 HWP뷰어도 본거 같은데
<Ponics_Beginner> readytoact: / DLL 파일이 코어죠...
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> ê¼­ê¼­-
<Ponics_Beginner> readytoact: / EXE 파일은 사실 의미 없어요... DLL 이 다 하죠..
<readytoact> 으으
<readytoact> 올해는
<readytoact> HWP viewer for Ubuntu
<readytoact> 구경하겠군요
<readytoact> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> readytoact: / 꼭 Ubuntu 용은 아닙니다... Linux 용 으로 할려고요..
<razGon_web> 비쥬얼베이직이죠? DLL이면.
<razGon_web> 오~!~!!
<razGon_web> 젠투에서도 한글을!
<yemharc> 올해 완성하면 한글2013이 나오겠지요 (먼산)
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Ponics_Beginner> razGon_web: / 비쥬얼 베이직 은 아니죠.. 어차피 컴파일 하면 DLL 로 만들수 있으니 깐요..
<readytoact> 와와
<razGon_web> 아 그런거군요...
<Ponics_Beginner> 소스 스타일로 만들려고 합니다.. linux 플렛폼에서 컴파일하면 쓸수 있게요..
<readytoact> +_+
<readytoact> 오늘은
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ zabbix 갖고 놀아야지
<Ponics_Beginner> 2월달에 프로젝트 참가할 인원을 모집 할 계획 입니다.
<readytoact> Ponics_Beginner: -0- 그거 할라믄
<readytoact> 어느정도 실력이 되야;;;
<Ponics_Beginner> readytoact: / 실력이 안되니 프로젝트 참가할 고수분들을 모집 하는것이지요.. ^^
<razGon_web> 아웅... 기침을 나에게 남발하시던 할머니 나에게 감기를 안겨주시고 가셨네요...ㅠㅠ
<Ponics_Beginner> razGon_web: / ㅊㅋ 드립니다.. ^^
<razGon_web> 걱정마십시요..ㅎㅎ 저에겐 극강의 수액이 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 그거 맞으면 기침도 가라 앉고 몸도 편해집니다. ㅎ
<imsu> 혹시;; 몰핀? ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 하악하악 몰핀
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 집사람이랑 분위기가 안좋다고
<readytoact> 갓 100일지난 아들을 혼자 보는데.. 늦게 들어가면 안되겠죠?
<imsu> 노총각이라 잘 모르겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 몰핀 아닙니다.
<razGon_web> 메가 비타민에 제가 여러가지 희석시킨 묘약.
<imsu> 오~ 발명하신거에요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 이포뮬라는 저희 아시는 원장님들만 도는.내용.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 아니요. 다른 원장님께서 도는 내용인데. 제가 좀더 계량했습니다.
<razGon_web> 원래는 농도가 굉장히 진하거든요.
<razGon_web> 맞으면 팔이 아프다는.
<imsu> 약이 아니라 비타민제 같은건가요?
<razGon_web> 약제도 있구요. 비타민 같은 것도 들어갑니다.
<razGon_web> 수액에 한 6가지 섞여서 들어갑니다.
<razGon_web> 물론 몸에 유해한건 아니구요.
<imsu> 음~ 감기에 직빵인가요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 부작용은 맞을때 농도가 높아서 맞는 팔이 혈관을 따라 통증이 일어나는 거랑. 1시간 가량 입이마르고 잠이 좀 온다는 거죠.
<razGon_web> 예 특히 기침에 직빵입니다.
<razGon_web> 잠못주무시는 기침하시는 분 이거 맞으면서 잠들어 버리신다는..ㅋ
<razGon_web> 한가지 단점은 3일연속으로 맞아야 효과가 많이 나타난다는.
<razGon_web> 하루맞으면 좋아질 확률 1/3. 두번째날은 1/2. 세번째날은 80%의 확률로 효과 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 이것도 안되시는 분은 다른 것을 생각해봅니다.
<razGon_web> 감기가 아닌경우가 다반사죠.
<razGon_web> 특히 위식도 역류 증상에 따른 기침증상이 심한경우가 이에 속하죠.
<DarkCircle> 회복용 포션이네요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 옙,ㅋ
<imsu> 오~ 저 그거 맞으러 갈래요~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 음주에 강화를 해주는 약제도 있습니다.
<imsu> 컨디션 같은 건가요?
<razGon_web> 실제 저희 직원을 상대로 다 맞춰놓구 회식했습니다.
<razGon_web> 망년 음주회식.
<imsu> 욜~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 인당 소주 2병이상씩 맞았는데. 그다음날 힘든 사람은 1사람뿐...
<razGon_web> 그분은 3시까지 남친하고 따로 또 마셨다는..
<razGon_web> 원래 음주량의 2-3배까지 증가하는 듯..
<razGon_web> 일단 저같은 경우는 소주 1병이 한계인데. 그날 3병까지 마셨다는..
<razGon_web> 연말이라고 해도 애들 봐야 해서 만성피로로 빠질수 밖에 없는데. 그렇게 되더라구요.
<imsu> 그럼 그게 알코올 흡수를 억제하는 건가요?
<imsu> 약먹고 술마시기 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그건 아니구요...
<razGon_web> 원리는 원래 간에 독소를 빼주고 난뒤에 몸컨디션을 만들어 주는 겁니다.
<razGon_web> 그날 당일에 맞으면 효과 없구요.
<razGon_web> 2-3일 뒤에나 맞으면 효과 있습니다.
<imsu> 그럼 간에 독소를 빼주고 간을 싱싱하게 만든다는거죠?
<razGon_web> 예
<imsu> 싱싱하게 만든간에 다시 알코올을 집어넣는;; 이뭐; 아무튼 그런건가요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그리고 피로도 회복시키구요.
<razGon_web> 예 그런겁니다.ㅋ
<imsu> 한마디로 약주고 병주기? ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그렇게 말하긴 뭐하구요. 버프라고 생각하시면 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 정화의 수(水)
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 스카이림 오늘 꼭 해보시고 후기 좀 알려주세요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나도 해보고 싶당 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어제 말씀하신 그 나이츠인가 뭔가는 잘 안받아지네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 안하려구요.
<razGon_web> 공부해야 합니다. 지금은..
<imsu> 아 제발~ (악의 목소리) 후기후기 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 지금 리듬 놓치면 다음리듬까지 오래 걸릴수도 있어요.
<razGon_web> 일단 계획 잡히면 쭈욱 밀어 넣으려구요.
<imsu> 프로그램 짜는거 수정했는데 제발 제 판단이 옳았기를 기대합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 되라되라~ ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 제가 직책을 맞아서. 나름 고민이 되는 부분이..
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 오늘 왜이렇게 배가 아프지;; 화장실만 몇 번째네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 신경성인가 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_web> 아웅... 넘해.. 형님들 몇백페이지 되는 책들 주고서 요약해서 발표라니...참나.
<razGon_web> 장염입니다.
<imsu> 헐;;
<imsu> 아 맞다 하나 여쭤보고 싶은게 있는데
<razGon_web> 일단, 약제 드시기 전에
<razGon_web> 몇몇 꼼수 알려드릴께요.
<imsu> 제가 뭐 음식을 좀 이상한걸 먹었다 싶으면 바로 배가 아픈데 이건 정상인가요?
<imsu> 1시간 안에 증상이 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_web> 혹시 일주일된 두부.. 이런건 아니죠?
<imsu> 아뇨 그런건 아니고
<imsu> 기타 다른 음식들 먹을 때 먹으면서 상한건 아닌데 좀 맛이 이상하다 이런거 먹으면 바로 그래요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 다른 사람은 멀쩡한데 저만 그런듯 ㅠ
<razGon_web> 아... 장이 좀 예민한 모양이군요.
<razGon_web> 그런경우가 종종 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 유산균 약제 드세요.
<razGon_web> 약국에서 쌉니다.
<imsu> 축구하고 나서 땀 식으면서 배가 차가워 지니까 또 배가아픈경우도 있고
<imsu> 예민한건가요?
<imsu> 상한것도 잘먹는데 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 그럴때는 바로 언냐손이 약손 이라고 " 임수옹 에게 배웠습니다~! " ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 정장제가 정말 좋은 약인데...
<razGon_web> 보험에서 제외를  시키다니...
<razGon_web> 일단 제가 하시라는 거 하세요. 1. 약국에 간다. 2. 정장제 산다.
<razGon_web> 1. 인터넷에 간다. 2. 정장제 산다.
<razGon_web> 아우.. 그거 아니면 처방으로 사면 싼데... 보험에서 얼마전에 제외.
<razGon_web> imsu: 잠수중이삼?
<imsu> razGon_web, 배아파서 화장실 다녀 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 정장제 사서 드세요.
<razGon_web> 이건 근거 있는 겁니다. ㅎ
<imsu> 정장제가 뭐하는 약이에요?
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 유산균 농축시켜 놓은 캡슐.
<imsu> 메모리 에러 뷁 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 그거 하루에 하나씩 먹으면 되나요 ? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 하루 세번이상요.
<imsu> 비싸면 못사먹어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아오 일하러 가야하는데 이놈의 메모리 에러가 나를 붙잡네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_web> 비보험으로 한달에 만원 조금 넘네요.
<imsu> 어~ 얼마 안하네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 가능할듯;; 히히
<razGon_web> 한 2만원이면 떡칠겁니다.
<razGon_web> 2.3원짜리는 피부도 좋게 해줍니다.
<razGon_web> 장이 좋아지면 피부도 좋아진다고 하는 말은 여기서 나온말인듯.
<imsu> 아 ;; 저의 거지같은 피부가 장에서 나온건가요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 어렷을 땐 안그랬는데 20대 중반부터 갑자기 쇠 알레르기도 있고 피부는 원래 거지고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 돈벌러 갑니당 ㅎㅎ 즐거운 하루 보내소서 ^^
<DarkCircle> 쇠를 소로 본 1인 ...
<razGon_web> 아토피의 원인은 면역의 과반응입니다.
<Seony> 저는 엉덩이에만 아토피가 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 와이프가 그걸로 놀려요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 어떤 피부소견인지요?
<razGon_web> 습진이나 무좀일 가능성이 있습니다.
<Seony> 음... 뭐 그냥 가렵죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그럼 저도 몰라요.ㅋ
<Seony> 제 눈에 안보이는 부분이라서 저도 잘 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 마눌님 나타나셨습니다.
<razGon_web> 퇴근해야 겠군요. 있다가 뵈요
<DarkCircle> 음 -ㅅ- 혹시 우분투 런치패드에서 번역내용에 대해 lock 하는 기능 있나요?
<DarkCircle> 물론 사용자가 말고 로코팀 관리자 쪽에서 말이죠
<DarkCircle> gnome 쪽 번역 맏고 있는데 용어가 너무 통일이 안되어 있고 중구난방이라서요.
<DarkCircle> 업스트림에서 제대로 번역을 해도 우분투에 오면 제멋대로 바뀌네요
<cuwoom> 퇴근시간~ 이제 좀 눈치 안보면서 하겠네요 ㅋ
<cuwoom> 요즘 상암에 사람들 있나요?
<cuwoom> 아얄씨도 다들 퇴근하셨네요 ㅠ
<Ponics_Beginner> ㅁ
<cuwoom> ㅁ.ㅁ
<secretid> 저기요 죄송한데 ns2 시뮬레이션 해보신분께 도움을 구하고 싶습니다.
<DarkCircle> ㅁㅠㅁ
<DarkCircle> 어째 여긴 로컬팀 실무자분이 한분도 없는거 같아보여 -.-
<cuwoom> 와.. 드디어 말씀하시는 분이 생겼네요...
<cuwoom> 낮에는 한참 말씀들 하시는것 같더니... 저녁에 다들 한잔하러 가셨는지;;
<razGon_PG> 드디어 한아얄씨도 UTF-8으로 가는 군요.
<DarkCircle> 오래전에 삽질하시던 앤디신옹 넙죽
<DarkCircle> cuwoom 넙죽
<DarkCircle> razGon_PG 넙죽
<DarkCircle> UTF-8로 가는걸 표면화 한 이유가 ...
<DarkCircle> 어제 어드민하고 어떤 채널에서 논쟁이 살짝 있었어요
<DarkCircle> 물론 이슈도 이야기가 오갔고 뭐가 안되는 지도 얘기가 오갔고
<DarkCircle> 문제도 알아냈고 그래서 문제를 좀 수정하고 이제 본격적으로 테스트를 하기로 ...
<cuwoom> 지도?
<DarkCircle> 장비가 오래된거 아니냐 그랬더니 한아얄씨 장비는 작년 초에 교체됐다고 하고
<DarkCircle> 그래서 이제부턴 좀 나아질 수도 있다고 ...
<DarkCircle> 예전보단 동접수 더 많이 늘렸다더군요.
<ndsin> gjd
<ndsin> 헝
<cuwoom> 이번달 신년회는 참석할수 있을것 같네요 ^^
<razGon_PG> 저희 방도 한아얄시로 가나요?
<razGon_PG> 전에 오징어 서버로 간다고 하시던데.
<razGon_PG> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_PG> 뿌리깊은 나무 보는데.. 멋있네요.
<razGon_PG> 우리나라의 최고의 프래그래머는 세종대왕이시군요.
<DarkCircle> 한아얄씨는 바인딩 계획 없는걸로 알고요
<DarkCircle> 아마 오징어랑 바인딩하게 될듯?
<DarkCircle> 이 방에 한아얄씨 싫어하시는 분들이 좀 많아서
<razGon_PG> 오징어는 뭔가요?
<DarkCircle> 카이스트 학생들이 만든 IRC 서버예요
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 IRC서버팜이 루리웹에서 서포팅해줌.
<razGon_PG> 그렇군요.
<razGon_PG> 근데 루리웹이 뭐죠?
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<DarkCircle> 아 여기 구글봇이 없지 -ㅅ- ...
<razGon_PG> 로봇출동~!
<DarkCircle> 전에 그거 고쳐보려고 했는데
<DarkCircle> 좀더 얘기를 들어보니 라이선스 문제가 있더라고요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 일단 보류 중 .
<DarkCircle> 루리웹은 ... 그냥 뭐 검색해보시면 아시겠지만 게임포털이예요
<DarkCircle> 바닥부터 머리끝까지 온통 게임에 오타쿠 타령 하는 동네.
<razGon_PG> 아. 그 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 거기 운영진이 서버를 지원해준다능.
<razGon_PG> 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 원래 서버가 거기껀 아니구요 같이 병렬로 붙는거예요
<DarkCircle> 동접수 늘어나면 스플릿시키고 서버들간에 동기화 해서 머징해주는거죠
<razGon_PG> 이해가 안가는 전문용어...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 그냥 사이드로 리소스 지원해준거다라는 말이죠?
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠. 한대만 가지곤 접속 트래픽이라든지 동시접속수 소화가 힘드니까요.
<DarkCircle> IRC서버는 접속 트래픽은 별로 없는데 동접때문에 서버가 버거워짐.
<razGon_PG> 그렇군요...
<razGon_PG> 뿌리깊은 나무 재미있군요..ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 이거 원.. 재미있네..ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 송중기 연기 잘하네요...
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 공부해야 되는데..ㅠ
<razGon_PG> 이거이거.... 무서운걸 만났어...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 왕좌의 게임보다 재미있군요...
<razGon_PG> 완성된 것과 미완의 것의 차이군요.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 7관왕 뽑힐만하네..ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 자야지.. 오늘은 30분 먼저 자야 겠습니다.
<razGon_PG> DarkCircle: 주무세요... 저는 먼저 잡니다. 드라마 보다 끊고 자려구요.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-19
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<readytoact> (__)
<readytoact> 좋은 아침입니다!
<readytoact> 꾸리꾸리한게 눈올것 같아요오
<imsu> readytoact, 안녕하세요 ~ ^^
<readytoact> 흐~~
<imsu> 그레게요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 날씨가 점점 풀리는것 같아 좋네요 ~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 이번 설이
<readytoact> 한파가 있더라고요
<readytoact> 영하-6도 -9도 막 이렇던데요
<imsu> 어허헉;;
<imsu> 안돼;;! ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 주말까진 따뜻한데-
<imsu> 시골에 내려가야 하는데 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 따뜻한 남쪽 지방인데 저희 동네는 주위에 산이 많아서 춥거든요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<readytoact> 어흐...
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 산동네;; 춥죠-
<imsu> 네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<readytoact> 저도 2월에
<readytoact> 경북상주로 가요.
<readytoact> 사무실이 글로 옮겨요
<imsu> 어라~ 그럼 지금 경상도 쪽에 계세요? ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 아뇨 지금은 서울인데
<readytoact> 용산인데
<imsu> 헉;; 멀리 가시네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<readytoact> 본부가 상주로 가요
<readytoact> 흐-
<imsu> 아;; 그럼 같이 가시는거에요? ㅡ.;
<readytoact> 넴
<readytoact> 근데 거기가
<imsu> 좋은건가 나쁜건가; ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 한국의 배꼽이라
<readytoact> 내륙어디서나 세시간
<readytoact> 서울서도 세시간 부산서도 세시산
<readytoact> 여수서도 세시간
<imsu> 아하~ 중심지구나~
<readytoact> 지역적으로 배꼽
<imsu> 그럼 물류 운송하기에는 정말 좋겠다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그걸 보고 이사가는 건가요?
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 그건 아니고
<readytoact> -0- 거기 센터를 지었어요-
<imsu> 자세히는 잘 모르겠지만 축하 드리옵니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 훔...
<readytoact> imsu 추...축하;;
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 저희 집이 빨리 나가도록 ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 부평인데
<readytoact> 집 빼야 상주 내려가요
<readytoact> 상주 집은 계약했는데..
<readytoact> -0-.. 오늘 그집 이사나가고.. 빈집됨-
<imsu__> readytoact, 아;; 이사하셔야 하나요 ㅎㅎ 집들이 안하세요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 2상주에서 40분 버스타고 오셔서 두시간에 한대 씩 버스가 있는..
<readytoact> 낮에만 배달 가능한 식당들이 있는곳에 집들이 선물을 한아름 싸들고 오신다면
<readytoact> -_-/ 임수옹을 위해 집들이를
<readytoact> 할 수 있죠- 단.. 집이 좁아 주무실수 없으니... 집들이 후.. 알아서 가셔야해요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 아 재밌었다
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 여행
<drake_kr> 이제 목차 적어야지
<razGon_web> drake_kr: 오셨어요?
<razGon_web> 어디 다녀오셨나요?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 타이베이요
<razGon_web> 오..
<razGon_web> 타이베이라면 아주 자세히 즐기셨군요.
<razGon_web> 타이페이자체로 즐기기 힘든데.
<drake_kr> 아니 딴데는 복구때문에 가기도 거스기하고..
<razGon_web> 하긴 몇년간 변했을수도. 제가 갔을때는 타이페이는 밤문화가 그리..
<razGon_web> 복구??
<drake_kr> 홍수피해 엄청나더군요
<razGon_web> 아...
<drake_kr> 뭐 밤문화 못 즐기고 옴..
<razGon_web> 그랬군요...
<drake_kr> 돈도 돈이지만.. 좀 상황이..
<razGon_web> 근데 재미있었다는 건?
<drake_kr> 각 기업들 돌아댕기고
<razGon_web> 그랫군요
<drake_kr> ubuntu-tw 커뮤니티 다녀왔어요
<drake_kr> 역시 가이드는 현지가이드가 최고죠
<razGon_web> 오... 멋지군요.
<razGon_web> 의외의 투어인데요.
<drake_kr> 응? 저 외국 갈땐 항상 그렇게 가는데요?
<razGon_web> 오 저랑 같이 가고 싶어요...ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 엥
<drake_kr> 사모님 떼놓고 가셔야..
<razGon_web> 밤문화만 아니면 됩니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 자기 부군이 쫄리는 모습 보고싶것어요?
<razGon_web> 설마요.
<razGon_web> 대만의 우분투는 어떤가요..?
<drake_kr> 여성분들 많던데요
<drake_kr> 끗
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 이뻐?
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 이~~~뻐~^^
<razGon_web> 대만은 박물관과 동물원만으로도 교육적인 효과는 대단할듯. 울아이들 초등학교때 데리고 갈거임.
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 안바쁘신분
<drake_kr> 다들 겁내 바쁘시군 ㅋㅋ
<aromu> does anyone know whether Canonical is creating korean ubuntu font?
<Seony> aromu: Nope.
<Seony> They don't do that kinda work.
<DarkCircle> very clear answer :D
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle>  =3
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 엇,.. 잘못들어왔나? 갑자기 영어...?
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<Seony> 아... 이번에 나온 Nightwish 새 앨범은 정말 대박...
<Seony> 한 편의 판타지 영화를 보는 듯한...
<Ponics_Beginner> drake_kr: / 드레이콩~! 전화 했었었삼 ? 전화 하니 바쁜지 전화를 안받는 드레이콩~!
<kgpa1> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_xSh4> 아름다운밤입니다.
<razGon_xSh4> 아무도 없군요.
<Seony> 있는데 음악 듣느라... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_xSh4> drake_kr: 여행이야기 해주세요.ㅎ.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_xSh4> cuwoom: 어서 옵시요...
<razGon_xSh4> 뿌리깊은 나무 좋네요.
<cuwoom> TV¿ä?
<cuwoom> ¼Ò¼³?
<cuwoom> ¸îÀÏÀü¿¡ »Ñ¸®¤¡¤Ó¤¼Àº ³ª¹« ºô·Áº¸·Á°í °Ë»öÇϴµ¥... »Ñ¸®±íÀº ³ª¹«¶ó´Â ÃâÆǻ翡¼­ ³ª¿Â Ã¥µéÀÌ °Ë»ö°á°ú¿¡ ¸¹ÀÌ ³ª¿À³×¿ä ¤Ð
<razGon_xSh4> http://badayak.com/archives/1269
<razGon_xSh4> cuwoom: You must change the character encoding from euc-kr to UTF-8
<razGon_xSh4> You do change encoding, You will be able to my HANGUL.
<razGon_xSh4> to see my HANGUL.
<razGon_xSh4> Can U understand?
<cuwoom> Àú´Â Àß º¸À̴µ¥... Á¦°¡ ¾²´Â ±ÛÀÌ ¾Èº¸À̽óª¿ä?
<razGon_xSh4> cuwoom: wait a min
<drake_kr> 음 저도 잘보임
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 무슨일로 전화를 ? 여행은 잘 댕겨 왔심 ?
<drake_kr> 가카옹~! / olc에 계신줄 알고 전화했었심
<jason-jang> 안녕하세요~~
<drake_kr> 어서오세요 :D
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / olc 에 갔었삼 ?
<drake_kr> 가카옹~! / 안 갔삼
<jason-jang> 헐~ 특히 cuwoom , 얼마만요? 한 2년만에 보는 것 같네요. ㅋㅋㅋ 1년? ㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 넙쭉~!
<jason-jang> (권장형) 안녕하십시오~ ㅎ Ponics_Beginner
<DarkCircle> cuwoom / your characters are seem to broken . I cannot recognize your message.
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 태국 담배 사가지고 왔삼 ?
<cuwoom> Èì.. Á¦ ±ÛÀÌ º¸ÀÌ´Â ºÐµµ ÀÖ°í ¾Èº¸ÀÌ´Â ºÐµµ Àִ°ǰ¡¿ä? ¤Ð
<razGon_xSh4> ?
<razGon_xSh4> 제 글자 잘보이세요?
<razGon_xSh4> can you see me?
<cuwoom> yes~~
<razGon_xSh4> 제글자 잘보이세요?
<cuwoom> I can read your text.
<cuwoom> ¿ÏÀü ¿µ¾î ¾ÈµÇ³×¿ä ¤»
<cuwoom> ¸Â´Â Ç¥ÇöÀÎÁö...
<drake_kr> cuwoom: razGon_xSh4 님은 한글이 잘 보이냐고 물어보신검미다
<cuwoom> Àß º¸¿©¿ä.
<razGon_xSh4> 아. 잘보이는 구나...
<razGon_xSh4> 근데 왜 안보이죠?
<cuwoom> Á¦ ÇѱÛÀÌ º¸ÀÌ´Â ºÐµµ ÀÖ´Â°Í °°Àºµ¥... ¾î¶² Â÷ÀÌÀÎÁö ¸ð¸£°Ú³×¿ä ¤Ð
<revol2236> 오늘 처음 들어왔는데 질문하나 하고 싶습니다. 우분투 코리아 세미나 참가신청 해야 되는지 알고싶습니다
<drake_kr> revol2236: 아니요 그냥 오시면 됩니다
<revol2236> 그렇군요 감사합니다 저는 혹시라도 장소가 모자랄까봐 싶어서요
<drake_kr> 음.. 이번엔 다행히 gnome쪽에서도 세미나를 해서..
<drake_kr> 그쪽으로 가는분이 좀 됩니다..
<drake_kr> 걱정 안하셔도 돼요
<razGon_xSh4> 드레이크님 대만이야기 해주세요..
<razGon_xSh4> 대만이야기 해주세요.....
<drake_kr> 그냥 그게 끗이에요 별거 없었어요
<razGon_xSh4> 에이...
<razGon_xSh4> 대만도 소소하게 잼있는거 있는데 말이죠.
<drake_kr> 홍수덕분에 별 볼게 없었어유
<DarkCircle> ...
<razGon_xSh4> 아웅...
<DarkCircle> cuwoom / already broken. I suggest you to check whether you set locale to something.
<drake_kr> 아 요즘 웬만해선 /charset utf8 요게 될텐데..
<DarkCircle> 한아얄씨 쓴다고 해서 CP949로 강제 설정해둔 이력이 있다면
<DarkCircle> 저게 안먹힐수도 있어요
<razGon_xSh4> http://badayak.com/archives/1109
<razGon_xSh4> 아 잘못연결했습니다.^^;;
<DarkCircle> 안습의 오페라 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_xSh4> http://badayak.com/archives/1269
<razGon_xSh4> 안드로이드 플레이어 4 윈7
<razGon_xSh4> 이거 제대로 설정이 된다면
<razGon_xSh4> 아웅.. 우분투 플레이어가 없어서 잉...
<razGon_xSh4> 일단 설정해야
<razGon_xSh4> 어느정도 설정되면 괜찮을거 같은데 말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 음 웬지 상용 프로그램의 냄새가 폴폴 나네요
<razGon_xSh4> 일단은 확인 안해 보았습니다.
<razGon_xSh4> imsu_: 오셨군요...ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 사이트 찾아보니까 이제 베타 수준 진입했나보군요
<razGon_xSh4> drake_kr: 대만이야기 해주세요....!!
<razGon_xSh4> 예
<razGon_xSh4> 그런거 같습니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> C|Net에서 최우수 프로그램으로 선정되었다고 ..
<DarkCircle> 물론 CES 2012..
<DarkCircle> razGon_xSh4 / 설날땐 따로 시골 가는 데 없죠?
<drake_kr> http://article.joinsmsn.com/news/article/article.asp?Total_Id=7171370
<drake_kr> 익숙한 얼굴이 좀 보이넹..
<razGon_xSh4> 일단 토요일에 아산에 갑니다.
<DarkCircle> drake_kr 헐(!)
<razGon_xSh4> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_xSh4> 조채연 부장!
<razGon_xSh4> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 1100원에 출시한 자동응답 앱은 한 번 다운로드될 때마다 세금 등을 떼고 700원의 수익이 발생한다. 이를 100원씩 나눠 갖는 식이다.
<DarkCircle> 부장이 괜히 부장이 아니네 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 부장이네 ...
<razGon_xSh4> 역시...
<DarkCircle> 부장이 부장이네
<razGon_xSh4> 나중에 부장에게 돈받아야 겠네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_xSh4> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_xSh4> 아니면 밥사라고 해야 겠네요.ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 근데 앱이 얼마나 팔리는지가 문젠데
<razGon_xSh4> 아웅... 나도 그렇게 하고 싶은데..
<DarkCircle> 일단 비용은 삼성에서 지원해주니
<razGon_xSh4> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 사실상 삼성 직원?
<DarkCircle> 응?
<razGon_xSh4> 나중에 삼성빠 될듯.
<drake_kr> 하지만 삼성빠는 안 되는듯..
<razGon_xSh4> 삼성의 노예.?
<razGon_xSh4> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그나마 괜찮은게 삼성에서 플랫폼은 지원해주니까 (먼산)
<drake_kr> 아니, 근데 나는
<drake_kr> 삼성이 병신이라기보다 삼성보다 병신이 대부분이라 그게 좆같은거임
<DarkCircle> 삼성은 내부가 ㅂㅅ 같이 돌아가도
<DarkCircle> 결과물은 결국 ㅂㅅ이 아닌게 나오는데
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 아스트랄 - -
<drake_kr> 실제로 외국에 나가서 생각해보니 삼성은 한국에서 R&D 부문에 빵빵한 지원을 하는 회사더라구
<razGon_xSh4> 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 네 최근들어서 미친듯이 돈을 쏟아붓고 있죠
<DarkCircle> 그래서 특허도 많이 뽑아주고 있고
<DarkCircle> 삼성에서 논문도 많이 나옴
<DarkCircle> IEEE SS쪽 은 거의 삼성이랑 인텔이 장악했다고 봐도 돼요
<drake_kr> 근데 중소기업에서는 꼭 삼성따라하기에만 혈안이 되어있지
<DarkCircle> SS-> solid state
<razGon_xSh4> 이제 빌드 다 마련된거군요.
<razGon_xSh4> 유닛만 쭉쭉 뽑아 내는 군요
<DarkCircle> 조부장이 요새 채널에 안들어오는 이유가 저거였군 -ㅅ- 흠
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 생각해보니까 애들 명함이 없던데 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<drake_kr> 있어
<drake_kr> 디자인은 이미 끝났고
<drake_kr> 내가 알기로 지앤선 이사님이 하나 파주는거 같던데
<drake_kr> 만약 안 파줬다면 내가 갈궈서 파달라고 해야지
<DarkCircle> 이제 쏘는일만 남은거군요 ...
<DarkCircle> 진옹은 컴퓨터를 버리고 다니는건가 ...
<DarkCircle> 맨날 자리에 없데 - -;
<drake_kr> 공민지 이쁘다
<DarkCircle> 대한예수교 장로회 합동개혁총회는 지난 14일 긴급 징계위원회를 열고 이근안씨에 대해 목사직 면직 판결을 내렸다 (연합뉴스)
<DarkCircle> 목사 짤림.
<drake_kr> 에아장은?
<DarkCircle> 에어장은 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 에어장 유족들이 요새 관련 게시글 신고하고 그러던데 =3
<drake_kr> 읭
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/8000 잘 보이남유
<DarkCircle> 네 잘 보이네유
<DarkCircle> flv라서 안돌아갈줄 알았는데 겁내 깔끔하게 돌아가네요
<drake_kr> 살짝 싱크가 안 맞네잉
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/7994 요것도 부디
<drake_kr> 12.04 괜찮은듯..
<DarkCircle> 벌써 베타 쓰시는군요 -0-
<drake_kr> (어차피 cli유저)
<drake_kr> gpc가 없어진것 외엔 불만없음
<drake_kr> 그리고 베타 아님
<drake_kr> 우분투는 정식버전이 없어
<drake_kr> 베타버전으로는 세계정복을 할 수 없는데 제길
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 세계는 너무 좁나이다
<DarkCircle> 우주를 정복해야 - -)/ !
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 오... 범 우주적 닭써클옹 ~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 장미성운으로 닭배달을 보내는 그날까지... 겁나 열뛰미 하는 닭써클옹~!
<razGon_xSh4> 내일 뵙겠습니다.
<razGon_xSh4> 안녕히 주무세요...
<HANSOYEON> ...
<drake_kr> ..?
<HANSOYEON> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 몸이 나른한데...
<drake_kr> 커피를 줄이세요
<Seony> 저는 커피 안마셔요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 전 4c 다 하는디..
<drake_kr> Cigarette Coffee Coke Chocolate
<drake_kr> 4c가 아니면 만성피로일 가능성이 확 줄어드는디..
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 일찍 일어 난거삼 ?
<drake_kr> 가카옹~! 가카옹~! / 불면증 없어서 참 좋겠어유
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 불면증이 아니라 주야가 바뀌어서 겁나 힘듬...
<drake_kr> 가카옹~! 가카옹~! / 그게 저랑 상관 있는거삼?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;;
<Seony> 델노트북 바이오스에 걸린 비번 푸는 법 아시는 분 계세요
<drake_kr> 아예 부팅이 안되는거면 어쩔수없는딩..
<Seony> 부팅이 아예 안되요. 근데 어디 마스터 패스워드라는 게 있다던데요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-20
<Seony> 한국에 IP가 1로 시작하는 데가 있네요...
<Seony> 1.234.3.112
<drake_kr> 꽤 최근에 물린것 같던데요 kornet에..
<drake_kr> 그나저나 yemharc 안오노
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요.
<Seony> 아까 Dell 노트북은 바이오스 비번 풀어내는 툴을 구했습니다. 진짜 구글링의 인간승리...
<Seony> 3시간 동안 구글링했거든요...
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 부팅시 암호 걸려있는것 아니었어요?
<Seony> 맞아요.
<drake_kr> ... 어떻게 풀지..
<drake_kr> 전혀 감이 안 와서요..
<Ruin_Star> 부팅시 암호도 해제하는 방법이 있군요.. 저는 배터리 빼서 아예 리셋을 해야하는줄
<Seony> 근데, 델 제품의 Service Tag를 조합해서 생성하는 마스터 패스워드가 있더라구요...
<Seony> 놋북은 배터리 빼서 리셋해도 안되요.
<Ruin_Star> 리셋이 불가능하니 만들어 뒀나 보군요
<drake_kr> 아, 리셋은 가능하죠..
<Seony> 놋북은 리셋이 안되는 걸로 되어있어요. 개인 정보보안 땜시인가...
<drake_kr> + - 극을 반대로 연결해서 내부 배터리를 방전시켜야 합니다..
<Seony> 가능한데 내가 노트북을 안뜯어봐서 그런 것일수도 있고...
<drake_kr> 그런데 보통 그렇게 안 하죠.. -_
<Seony> 암튼, 마스터 패스워드를 구했으니... 이제 패스워드 리셋해달라는 손님들 고민 안해도 되겠군요...
<Seony> 아.. 노트북은 한 번 뜯으면 다시 조립하기가 까다로워서...
<Seony> 손 많이 가는거 딱 질색이거든요...
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> 노트북은 한 번 뜯으면 다시 조립도 조립이지만
<drake_kr> 웬지 나사가 몇개 남죠 (...)
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 배선도 복잡한데다 선도 얇고...
<Seony> 잘못하다간 선 몇개 끊어먹기 쉽상이더라구요.
<drake_kr> 머 여유 파츠가 몇개 있어야 맘이 편한데..
<drake_kr> 그러니까 피아노를 좀 치셨어야죠 희희
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 희희희~ 희희희희희희
<DarkCircle> drake_kr 너브죽
<drake_kr> crawl
<drake_kr> 짱
<jincreator> drake_kr: http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=98134 이거 저작권상 문제가 될 것 같습니다만... 알아보니 Consolas가 MS의 번들로 오는 글꼴이군요. 차라리 나눔고딕코딩과 같은 SIL OFL 라이선스인 Inconsolata가 나을 것 같습니다.
<drake_kr> jincreator: 배포용이 아니라 혼자 쓸거임 -.-
<jincreator> drake_kr: 그러면 게시글과 첨부파일좀 지워주세요...
<jincreator> 사실 글꼴 이름도 문제가 있을 수 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 음.. 너무 민감한듯..
<jincreator> 전 오히려 지금까지 8번이라 다운로드가 되었다는 것도 불안합니다.
<drake_kr> ...
<jincreator> Consolas와 나눔이라는 상표권 도용, SIL OFL 라이선스와 호환되지 않는 다른 프로그램과의 결합, 게다가 이에 대한 배포까지...걸려있는 문제도 한두 개가 아니에요.
<drake_kr> ok. 블로그로 링크걸도록 하겠음.
<jincreator> 아뇨, 이거 무조건 지워야 합니다.
<jincreator> 조금 극단적으로 말하자만 윈도 XP 개조한 거 공유한 거나 다를 바가 없습니다.
<jincreator> 블로그로 다는 건 개인적인 부분이니 몰라도 링크를 우분투 한국 커뮤니티에 다는 건
<drake_kr> 나 그렇게 저작권에 무지한놈 아닌데..
<jincreator> 문제가 된다고 생각합니다.
<jincreator> 근데 왜그러셨어요... -.-;
<drake_kr> 하긴 요즘 xda도 문닫는등 흉흉해서 그런거제?
<jincreator> 아뇨, SOPA/PIPA/FTA 상관없이 각 프로그램에 걸려있는 라이선스만으로도 충분히 문제가 됩니다.
<drake_kr> 블로그 가보면.. 그보다 훨씬 심각한 라이센스 위반이 많은데..
<jincreator> 그건 그 블로그고 지킬 건 지켜야죠...
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 그러니까 링크로 하것음
<jincreator> 아뇨, 링크도 안됩니다.
<jincreator> 자유로운 오픈 소스 커뮤니티를 지향하는 우분투 한국 커뮤니티인데...
<jincreator> 그런 식으로 따지면 윈도 그냥 클럽박스 링크 달아놓는 것과 차이가 없잖아요?
<drake_kr> 그럼 inconsolata + 나눔고딕 작업해서 올리면 그건 상관없음?
<jincreator> 이름도 나눔이 안들어있게 하고 SIL OFL 라이선스 상속도 받으면 괜찮습니다.
<jincreator> 두 글꼴의 라이선스가 같더군요.
<drake_kr> sil ofl 라이선스 상속에 대해서는 무지함
<jincreator> http://help.naver.com/ops/step2/faq.nhn?faqId=15879
<jincreator> 친절하게 한글 번역도 들어있더군요.
<drake_kr> 아니, 저런 페이퍼 말고
<drake_kr> 방법.
<jincreator> 음...저도 법률가는 아니니 자세히는 모르나 제가 알기로는...
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<drake_kr> 어떤 툴을 이용해서 OFL이라는 상속을 시켜야 하는지.
<jincreator> 먼저 SIL OFL은 상표에 대한 저작권은 인정되요. 즉 글꼴 이름은 함부로 가져다 쓰면 안됩니다.
<jincreator> 그리고...그냥 배포할 때 SIL OFL 전문과 함께 배포하고 라이선스 밝히기만 하면 될 거에요. 딱히 툴까지는...
<jincreator> 나눔고딕코딩 기반 글꼴 배포 예시 : http://web.suapapa.net:8080/wordpress/?p=477
<drake_kr> 저건 okay. 내가 알고싶은건 '내가 쓸 폰트를 내가 작업해서 쓸건데 문제가 생겼다. 해결방법 아는 사람?' 이었는데..
<jincreator> 그럼 첨부파일을 올리지 마시고 "한 과정"을 올리세요.
<jincreator> 그게 잘 아는 사람들에게서 조언받기도 편할 것 같군요.
<drake_kr> 이럴것 같으면 안 하지.
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 물론 strict 한게 jincreator 가 이야기하는게 틀린게 아냐..
<drake_kr> 확실히 기업보다 태클걸릴 위험이 적다고 해도 저작권에 Strict하게 가는게 맞지..
<drake_kr> 커뮤니티는 리스크와는 관계없이 가능한 clean한게 좋으니까.
<drake_kr> 이로써 책임은 모두 나에게. ㅋ
<drake_kr> 하긴 오픈소스 커뮤니티는 이래서 털릴게 없지 -_-
<Seony> Firefly로 iTunes 공유라이브러리를 만들었는데, 이게 한글이 좀 깨지는군요...
<drake_kr> 불파리라니 으앙
<Seony> 데비안 깔린 넷북에다 돌리는데, 그럭저럭 쓸만하네요
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpQ> 참치회먹으러 가는 하이에나 라즈곤입니다! ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> ㅠ.ㅠ 모두 저녁중이신가요?
<razGon_OpQ> 지하철은 이게 편하죠
<razGon_OpQ> 대화나누면서 가는...ㅎㅎ 근데 아무도 없어..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_OpQ> 관심받고 시포요!
<jincreator> 관심 투척~
<jincreator> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ 감사..
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpQ> Jin님 dark님께서 찾으시던데...
<jincreator> 요즘 IRC를 그동안 너무 많이 한 것 같아 켜놓고 잘 안들어가고 있었는데 너무 웃기고 애잔해서 답을 안 할 수가 없었어요. ^^
<jincreator> 응? 오늘요?
<razGon_OpQ> 며칠전에 찾으시던데 ...
<razGon_OpQ> 만나셨죠?
<jincreator> 아, 그건 뒤에 대화했던 것 같습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇군요
<jincreator> 전 학교 식당에서 밥 먹고 왔습니다. 닭계장이었어요.
<razGon_OpQ> ^^; 저는 친구가 전문의 합격했다고 쏜다고해서 가는 중입니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 진님 중국제 안드로이드패드 어떨까요?
<jincreator> 음...잘 모르겠네요.
<jincreator> 한국에 수입되기는 하나요?
<razGon_OpQ> 가격이 넘 착하던데요 25만 구매대행시
<razGon_OpQ> 현지에서 사면 19만원정도?
<jincreator> AS나 안드로이드의 새로운 판이 나왔을 때 판올림, 또는 버그 패치 같은 게 좀 그렇지 않을까 싶습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 9.7인치 ..ips패널. 8기가인터널메모리. Usb포트3개
<razGon_OpQ> 단 디엠비안되는
<razGon_OpQ> Teclast A10
<jincreator> 사실 요즘 부품도 다 중국에서 나오고 반도체나 패널은 한국거 사오면 될테니 그런 스펙적인 부분은 문제가 없을 수 있다고 생각해요.
<razGon_OpQ> Kpug라는 카페에서 이야기되는데 정말 급땡기더라구요
<razGon_OpQ> 예
<razGon_OpQ> 엘지입니다. 패널제조사가
<jincreator> 다만 팔고 난 뒤의 지원이나 마무리가 좀 그럴 수 있다는 거죠.
<jincreator> 전문가는 아니라 딱히 뭐라고 조언드리기가 애매하네요. -.-;
<razGon_OpQ> 그건 삼성도 마찬가지 아닌가요?
<razGon_OpQ> 어짜피고장나면 사제수리소 찾으면되고요
<razGon_OpQ> 아이패드 3대값인데.
<jincreator> 일단 삼성은 전국 거의 어디서나 AS가 되고 갤S2부터는 버그가 있으면 빨리 고쳐주고 ICS도 지원하겠다 하는 등 잘 해주는 편이죠.
<jincreator> 중국제도 사제수리소에서 고쳐주는 줄은 몰랐네요.
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 갤탭버렸다는
<jincreator> 뭔가 '2'가 붙으면서 괜찮아지는 것 같은...
<razGon_OpQ> 그러긴하죠
<razGon_OpQ> 실은 그정도 사양이면 리눅스 포팅하는 거 배워서 리눅스 포팅해서 쓰고 싶네요
<razGon_OpQ> 유니티와 친구가 되야될수도..ㅎ
<jincreator> 음...이 제품도 찾아보니 4.0으로 올려주는 계획이 있다고는 하네요.
<razGon_OpQ> 예
<razGon_OpQ> 베타버젼으로 작년에 나왔습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 제가 전공책보려면 아이패드급인치가 되야하는데 인간적으로 아이패드가 부담된다는.
<razGon_OpQ> 도난당하면 100만원이 훅!
<jincreator> 막 고사양 앱 돌리고 하는 게 아니라면 괜찮을 수 있겠네요.
<razGon_OpQ> 이북과 동영상감상.일정관리등이 목적이죠
<jincreator> 그러고보니 아마존 킨들 파이어도 가격이 싸서 화제가 되었던 것 같은데...
<razGon_OpQ> 아마존이 한국에 제공될리가.. 설령되어도 골치죠
<razGon_OpQ> 그건 덤핑으로 억지로 판거죠
<razGon_OpQ> 컨텐츠 수익을 위해서요 근데 그게 영어권 특히 북미를 벗어나면 의미없다능!
<drake_kr> 한 14인치급 타블렛 안 나오려나..
<Ponics_Beginner> 아웅....
<drake_kr> 소포겐
<Ponics_Beginner> 역시 담배를 끊어야 하나.. 목이 확 맛가냉.. 쩝..
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 명절때 어디 고향 안가삼 ?
<drake_kr> 명절때는 코딩이 제맛
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 굿잡~!
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 깜빡했네
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~!  / ?
<drake_kr> !
<drake_kr> 가카옹~! 가카옹~! / 녹화 언제 가능?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 뭔소리삼 ? 무슨 녹화 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 아.. 그 넥떡 강의 동영상 녹화 말이삼 ?
<drake_kr> 모르면 됐고요
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 말을 하삼!
<drake_kr> 모른다매요
<drake_kr> 신경꺼요
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / http://ko.y8.com/games/phosphor_beta <-- 이거 합시다... ㅋㅋ 유니티 엔진 3.5 맹근거 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 아무리 생각해도 세종대왕은 최고의 프로그래머 이네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-21
<Seony> 명절이라서 조용한가보네요
<drake_kr> 으아악
<DarkCircle> 왜! 날! 뷁.
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 하이용~!
<drake_kr> 하아
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 굿 모뉭 이삼~!
<drake_kr> 가카옹~! / 좋은 꿈 꾸세요
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;;;
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-22
<razGon_PG> 누구있어요?
<razGon_PG> 어찌되었든 새해 복많이 받으세요.ㅎ
<Seony> 팅커 테일러 솔저 스파이라는 영화 무쟈게 지루하네요..
<Seony> 나하고 안맞는 타입의 영화..
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpQ> 새해 복많이받으세요
<Seony> 우분투로 아이튠즈 라이브러리 서버 운영하는 법을 팁 게시판에 올리면 뒷북치는 걸까요?
<razGon_PG> 설마요.ㅎ
<Seony> 팁 게시판에 올릴까, 포럼에서 출간할 책에만 써넣을까 고민 중입니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 게시판게시판..!!
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-14
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 근데 문제가 이거 백신이 내년에나 가능하다는 불편한 진실.
<razGon_web> 다행히도 타미플루에 잘듣는 답니다.
<samahui> 타미플루에 잘듣는다는건 AI랑 비슷한 바이러스 라는건가요?
<razGon_web> 원래 타미플루는 항바이러스제제 입니다.
<razGon_web> 독감을 잡는데 특화된 약이 아닙니다.
<samahui> 아! 그렇군요
<razGon_web> 물론 B형간염 바이러스를 잡는 데 특화된 항바이러스 제제가 있습니다만, 타미플루는 일반적인 바이러스성 감염에 쓰이는 약입니다.
<razGon_web> 심한 감기에 써도 됩니다. 단, 내성과 부작용이 있으므로 쓰기에는 그렇죠. 게다가 약값이 비쌉니다.
<razGon_web> 근데 좋은 점은 임산부에게도 안전합니다.
<razGon_web> 감기 증상으로 열난다면 이것을 처방하겟
<razGon_web> 겠습니다.
<samahui> 임산부에게 감기약이 안좋다고 들었는데
<samahui> 타미플루는 안전하다니 신기하네요
<samahui> 회의 들어갑니다. 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Markers: 하이요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<nanun> razGon/ 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요 여러분 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_web> nanun: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> yemharc: 어서오세요.ㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 혹시 igoogle 사용하시는분 계시나요?
<yemharc> 엉
<yemharc> 그거 없어진다고 들었는데
<yemharc> 쉽게 말하면 웹사이트 위젯입니다. 자신이 자주 가는 페이지같은걸 뜯어다 붙여서 [잡지]처럼 만드는거죠
<yemharc> 근데 서비스 중지한다고 들었는데 아직 접속은 되네요
<Markers> 엉? 그거 없어져요?
<yemharc> 네
<Markers> 헐 =_= 꽤 괜찮은거 같아서 써볼려고 했는데
<yemharc> 이미 작년에 알림메일 받은거같은데
<Markers> 일정관리 같은거 해줘서 쓸려고 했는데;; 없어진다니 =_=
<yemharc> 일정관리야 구글 캘린더 쓰면 되죠
<yemharc> 어차피 저기서 하는것도 결국 구글캘린더 쓰는건데요
<yemharc> iGoogle 자체는 사실 아무 기능도 없어요
<yemharc> 일종의 개인용 대쉬보드로 나온건데 사실 실패한 서비스죠
<Markers> 구글이 세상을 잡아 먹을거 같아 보이네 서비스 있는것들 보니 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> 휴... 오늘 무쟈게 덥네요..
<yemharc> 구글 서비스는 대략 80개 정도 됩니다
<Seony> 여름이 다시 온 것 같은 기분이...
<yemharc> Seony: ㅠㅠ 여긴 여전히 추워요
<Seony> 한국은 지금이 제일 추울 때죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 타임머신 편하네요
<yemharc> 아 근데 클린설치한 다음에 앱하고 설정만 마이그레이션 가능한가요?
<yemharc> 개발용으로 세팅하다 보니 손댄게 워낙 많아서.......
<Seony> 원래 타임머신은 Library는 백업 안해요. 그러니까, 앱에 대한 설정은 다시 다 해야한다는 불편함이 있쬬...
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 음.....
<yemharc> 그럼 그 외에 시스템 건드린건 그대로 백업되겠네요
<Seony> 제가 처음 타임머신으로 복구할 때, 메일이 하나도 없다는 사실에 깜짝 놀랐던 적이 있었어요.
<Seony> 분명 전체 복구를 했는데, 메일 열어보니 텅텅...
<yemharc> 그럼 재설치 전에 라이브러리를 한번 수동백업 해줘야겠군요
<Seony> 아 오늘 너무 더워서 옷을 입고있을 수가 없네요.....
<yemharc> 반대로 되는게 나을거같은데...
<Seony> 네. 라이브러리는 꼭 백업해두세요.
<razGon_web> 맛점요.
<Markers> 밥 먹고 왔어요 ㅇ_ㅇ;;;
<Markers> Seony님 좋으시겟다 더운곳이라닁 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 좋긴요. 더운 것도 적당히 더워야죠...
<yemharc> Seony: 유저 라이브러리 백업해주네요!
<yemharc> 그냥 파인더에 표시만 안되는거였어요
<Markers> 저처럼 옷 입는거 싫어하는 사람한텐 좋은곳인거 같......
<Seony> yemharc: 아 그래요? 그럼 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles TRUE 하면 보입니다 :)
<yemharc> killall Finder 잊지 마시구요
<yemharc> 억세스 해서 들어가면 터미널에서는 그냥 보이구요
<yemharc> Seony: 그런데 라이브러리 복원할때 그냥 부팅해서 덮어씌우면 되는건가요?
<yemharc> 뭔가 충돌나는거 없이?
<Seony> 네. 근데 클린설치하고나서의 경우에는, 앱마다 따로따로 작업하세요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그냥 라이브러리 복원한 다음에 앱을 설치하면 안되나요?
<Seony> 라이브러리를 통째로 덮어쓰면, 혹시 있을지 모를 캐시, 시스템 설정 등등까지 전부 복원하게되서, 결국 클린설치의 의미가 없어지거든요
<razGon_web> 저도 집에서는 티셔츠에 팬티.ㅋ
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 어......
<yemharc> 타임머신에 있는 라이브러리 용량이 95기가?;;;
<yemharc> 아....스팀때문이구나 (...)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 스팀 많이 하시나보군요
<yemharc> 많이 한다기보다, 게임들이 하나같이 용량이 커서요.....
<yemharc> 당장 포탈1, 2만 합쳐도 근 20기가는 되니까요
<yemharc> 그거 생각하면 게임은 적은편이죠. 대충..... 한 11개 정도밖에 안되니까요
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요... 하긴 요즘 게임은 하나당 10기가씩은 잡아야하니..
<yemharc> 네...
<yemharc> 인디게임도 요새는 기본이 500은 나가더라구요
<Markers> 스팀에서 할만한 게임 머가 있죠?
<yemharc> 그거야 개인 취향이죠;;
<Markers> 취향이 특이해서 그런지 왜케 안 보이지 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 장르마다 선호도가 다르니까요
<Seony> 식좀 강추해드립니다.
<Markers> plants and zombie 말씀하시는거군요 'ㅅ';;
<Seony> 네. Plants vs Zombies... 악마의 게임이라고 불리는 겜 중 하나죠
<Markers> 근데 정식으로 하지는 않았지만... 베타(?) 버전은 다 깻...
<Seony> 식좀은 다 깨는 건 없어요. ㅎㅎ. 엔드리스 모드라고 하는 궁극의 버전이... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ggg
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 개인적으로 해 본 게임중에 최고의 악마게임은 디스가이아였죠...
<yemharc> 9999레벨에서 1만이 되는 순간의 그 절망감은.........OTL
<Seony> 왜 절망감이에요?
<Seony> 아... 9999가 끝인줄 알고있었는데, 또 있어서 그런건가요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아, 디스가이아라는 게임이 실제 한번 클리어 하면 레벨이 높아봐야 90정도거든요
<yemharc> 그걸 깨면 클리어 시의 스테이터스를 계승해서 깨고깨고 또 깨는 SRPG인데.........
<yemharc> 9999면 대충 100회차 플레이 정도 되거든요.....
<yemharc> 친구하고 근 6개월을 세이브파일 돌려가면서 "우리 레벨의 끝(9999)을 보자!" 하고 달린거였는데
<yemharc> 마지막 레벨업 순간을 위해 친구랑 과자파티까지 준비하고 "이걸 잡으면 끝이다!" 하고 잡았더니 레벨 1만 두둥.............
<Markers> 'ㅅ'
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 조용히 게임을 끄고 과자를 먹었습니다 (먼산)
<Markers> 또 끊겼어 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> yemharc: 혹시 NAS중에서 초심자가 쓸만한 NAS있을까요? 목적은 테라급 사진 보관을 위한 저장소입니다.
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> NAS장비 자체요?
<yemharc> 아니면 구성하시려고요?
<razGon_web> 좀더 보자면 웹처럼 저장소를 보는 것에 대한 내용도요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 외부로 나갈 IP가 있으시다면 그냥 아작스 플로러가 제일 쉽긴 한데......
<razGon_web> 아. 친구가 사진찍기를 좋아하합니다. 근데 동영상 저장까지 하다 보니 자료가 넘쳐서요. NAS이야기를 하니 하나 추천해 달라고 합니다.
<razGon_web> 물론 공유기에 물릴겁니다.
<razGon_web> 아약스는 친구에게 물리면 되고요.
<razGon_web> 하긴 원격으로 설치해도 되겠군요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 요즘이라면 시놀로지 제품이 좀 괜찮다고 알고 있습니다
<yemharc> 시놀로지 제품에서 그냥 숫자만 붙는건 고스펙, j 가 붙는건 저스펙입니다
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<Markers> 흠 svn 설치하기 쉽나요?
<Markers> =_= 또 인터넷 안되는 환경에서 설치할려고 하니깐 화끈화끈거리네;
<razGon_web> 결국은 시놀로지가 괜찮군요.
<razGon_web> yemharc: 아약스 플로러 달려면 APM이 가능해야 되죠?
<yemharc> 네
<samahui> 오랜만에 외근 나와서 농땡이 중입니다
<samahui> 날씨도 포근하니 좋군요
<samahui> 계속 추워서 그런지 영상이라는 사실만으로 포근하다는 느낌이네요
<kov_> 엇 yemharc 님이시다.. 유툽 검색 세미나 강의 재미있게 잘봤습니다~
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<yemharc> 감사합니다
<choe> 오늘 날씨 좋은가요? 창문으로 보니 우울해보이네요.
<Markers> 평소보다는 따땃해졋는데 그래도 추워요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 날씨 자체는 안개 때문인지 우중충한 느낌이지만
<samahui> 추위가 가셔서요
<samahui> 몇일간 영하의 강추위이다가 덜추우니 전 춥지않은데요
<samahui> 가벼운 점퍼하나에 폴라티하나입고 돌아댕기는 중입니다
<samahui> 외근나와서 커피숍에 앉아서 창밖을 보니 기분이 왠지 좋네요
<choe> 그렇군요~ 계속 실내에만 있다보니 날씨가 우중충해보여서 추운줄 알았네요
<samahui> 오늘은 영상이였다는군요. 3도인가 4도
<Seony> 영상 4도면 그래도 꽤 괜찮은 날씨인가요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 뭐 추운 겨울날씨인건 사실이지만 그래도 계속 추웠어서 그런지 활동할만 합니다. (추위속에 계속 서있어야 하시는 분들께는 죄송한 말이지만 조금 거닐고 차타고 하는 이동뿐인 사람에게는 그리 춥지 않네요)
<choe> 나이가 드니 더운것보다 추운게 더 싫어요.
<samahui> 전 아직은 추운게 더 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 다른거 떠나서 살찌니 두껍게 입는게 더 좋아보여서요 ㅋ
<Seony> 저도 ㅋㅋ
<choe> 그건 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<choe> 코트 하나만 덮어주면 다 해결되니...ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ 전 패딩코트를 선호하죠. 한치수 크게 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 목도리는 필수죠. 길다란 목도리 축 늘어트리면 코트 앞트임시에도 좋은 방어력이 형성됩니다
<choe> 전 요즘따라 추운게 너무 싫어서 마스크랑 모자 다 쓰고 중무장하고 다닙니다.
<Markers> ;; 전 옷 안 걸치는걸 좋아서 여름이 더 좋아요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 몸매가 좋으신가 보군요. 부럽네요
<choe> 여기 날씬한 한분 인가요
<razGon_web> 허걱.
<razGon_web> 저도 추운게 싫어서 중무장하는데. 문제는 못움직임.ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 저는 봄이나 가을요.
<razGon_web> 너무 더우면 답없어요.
<choe> 올해 처음으로 내복을 입었는데 몸이 내몸같지 않아요. 너무 둔해서...
<razGon_web> 거기에 컴퓨터방은 너무나 덥답니다.
<razGon_web> 가을이나 봄이 되야지 살만합니다.
<samahui> 전 아직은 내복까지는 안입어요. 그냥... 티를 두겹더 입을뿐...
<choe> 그런데 요즘 분도님은 활동을 안하시나요? 홈페이지에 안가본지 하도 오래되서...
<samahui> 컴퓨터 방의 컴퓨터는 베란다 신공을 써야되요. 저도 더워서 여름에는 에어콘 없이 못살아요. 특히 컴터방은 더욱더
<Markers> 몸매 별로예요 ㅋㅋㅋ 심할땐 120kg 까지 갔었는데
<samahui> 120... 이면... 키가 혹 2미터 인거 아니실까요? ㅋ ㅋ
<choe> 저도 고3 한참 잘나갈때 몸무게 세자리까지 가봤는데...
<choe> 30대가 되니 살 찌는것도 힘들더라구요. 몸이 변화를 싫어하나봐요.
<samahui> 다들 키가 크신거 아닐까 상상해 봅니다. 전 170중반 조금 넘는데 30이전까지는 68유지하다가 30중반가니 훅 늘어서 ㅠㅠ 80에서 안내려가요
<Markers> 분도님 얼마전에 포럼에 글 몇자 올리신거 같던데
<Markers> 부럽네요 ;;
<Markers> 전 딱 170인데 ㅋㅋㅋ 먹으면 2배로 살찌는 체질이라 ㅋㅋㅋ
<choe> 먹는게 귀찮아요. ;;
<samahui> 전 잘먹어요. 그래도 안찌는 편인데 문제는 너무 많이 먹고 앉아만 있다는게...
<samahui> 젊을때는 운동을 많이 하고 돌아다니는것도 잘했는데... 요즘은 일도 앉아만 있고 주말에도 앉아만 있고 먹는건 20대 초반이나 지금이나 그대로라...
<samahui> 빠질 기미가 안보여요
<Markers> 170중반에 80 정도면 딱 적당한걸로 아는데
<samahui> 제가 체형이 큰편이라서요
<samahui> 68일때도 몸좋다는 소리 들었는데
<samahui> 80넘어가니까 주변에서 난리예요
<samahui> 제 스스로도 몸이 무겁게 느껴지고요
<samahui> 무릎 인대를 다치고 그다음에 갑자기 살도 쪄버려서 ㅜㅜ 더욱더 무릎에 무리가 가는 느낌이라서 더 빼고 싶은데
<samahui> 식이조절이라는게 안되요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 저도 포기햇어요 ㅋ
<samahui> 그리고... 30중반 넘어가면서 점점 배로 살이 가더군요. ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 포기하면 만사가 편해집니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 그냥 지금 상태라도 유지라도 할 수 있으면 감사할듯해요
<razGon_web> 저는 이미... 팽창하는 우주를 느낄수 있습니다.
<samahui> 빅뱅이론이 배에서 실현되고 있죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 이렇게 말하는 이순간에도 커피숍에서 기다리며 코코아에 센드위치를 즐기고 있다는 불편한 진실 ...
<samahui> 그나저나 일보고 후딱 들어가고 싶은 마음이 없지만... 만나기로 한 사람이 넘 늦는군요
<samahui> 덕분에 오늘은 진짜 모든일을 넘기고 바로 퇴근하겠군요
<samahui> 이거 감사해야 할까요? 아니면 늦었다고 불만을 표해야 할까요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 신기하군요. 보통 지정도 시간동안 기다리면 짜증이 나야 되는데
<samahui> 어찌 한가하니 좋은 기분이 들어서 기분이 좋은데요
<Seony> 아직 퇴근 안하셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 외근나왔다가
<samahui> 같이 일하는 연구소 소장님 보려고 기다리는 중입니다
<samahui> 근데 안오시네요. 좀 늦는다는 문자 딸랑 하나오고
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 외근이 좋아요 농땡이 부릴 수 있어서 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 벌써 시간이 6시 다되서
<samahui> 만나건 못만나건 그냥 퇴근해 버려야겠네요
<samahui> 오랜만에 여친이나 만나서 데이트나 해야겠습니다
<Seony> 오랫만에 일찍 퇴근하시게 되는군요
<samahui> 그러게요 ^^
<samahui> 그래서 그런지 상대방이 늦는데도 화가 나지 않고 기분이 좋습니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 왔네요. 그만 나가봐야겠습니다 ^^
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요 ^^ 전 이대로 퇴근합니다~~
<razGon_web> 오잉? 다 가셔버렸네요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 저도 좀잇으면 퇴근합니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> 저도 퇴근합니다. 내일뵈요.
<Markers> yemharc님 계시나요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> Markers: 무슨일이세요
<Markers> 혹시 깃허브 쓰시나요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 깃헙 편하고 좋죠
<Markers> 이거 다른사람들 소스 참여하는거 어떻게 하는거예요?
<yemharc> 음....[참가] 하는거면 원 소유권자의 승인이 필요하고
<yemharc> 그냥 포크나 클로닝이면 그냥 하면 되고요
<yemharc> 보통 가장 많이 쓰는건 일단 포크한 다음에
<yemharc> 원 저장소랑 연결하는 방식이죠
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> http://dogfeet.github.com/articles/2012/how-to-github.html
<yemharc> 여기 참고해서 연습해보세요
<Markers> 이게 다른사람들꺼를 복사해서 이리저리 만들어보자 라는거 같은데 그 다른 사람들꺼 참여할만한게 머머 있나 확인을 어떻게 해야될지 몰라서 'ㅅ'
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<razGon_Xch> 모두가시고 조용하군요.
<razGon_Xch> 월요일 밤은 조용하죠.
<razGon_Xch> 질문이 있는데요. 우분투로 농협뱅킹 가능한지요?
<razGon_Xch> 그것만 가능하면 우분투로 넷북은 고고싱입니다.
<Seony> 제가 도와드릴 수 없는 부분이군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 이미 많이 도와 주셨습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 문제일수도 있지만, 프렌치 바닐라 반이상 마셨습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 하루에 1리터씩.ㅋ
<Seony> 헛... 빨리 드시네요. 저는 한 달 내내 마시는데.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그것도 두번 우려서 마십니다.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 천천히 마셔야 하는데. 거의 물대신 마십니다.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 음료 많이 마시는 편입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 운동할때도 물대신 시원하게 마시려구요.
<razGon_Xch> 이번달에는 시원한 커피를 마실려구요
<Seony> 오오 냉커피로...
<Seony> 전 이만 들어갑니다.
<Seony> 이제 자야할 시간이라..
<Seony> 내일 뵈요
<razGon_Xch> 헉... 인사도 하기도 전에.ㅋ
<jasonjang> razGon_Xch, 포럼 검색해 보시면?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 오셨군요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네 :)
<razGon_Xch> jasonjang, 실은 제이슨님에게도 질문이 있습니다.
<jasonjang> go ahead
<razGon_Xch> NAS어떤거 쓰십니까?
<yemharc> jasonjang: 엇 오랜만에 뵙습니다 :)
<razGon_Xch> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?section_m=PC&prod_c=1700750&cate_c1=862&cate_c2=32621&cate_c3=32680&cate_c4=0
<jasonjang> 오랫만여요. 새해 복 많이 받으셔여~ 예밀님
<razGon_Xch> 요거 괜찮을까요?
<yemharc> 새해 복 많이 받으세요 :)
<jasonjang> 저는 nas 안쓰지만...
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 아약스플로러는 폴더채 업로드가 안되더군요. 혹시 폴더채 업로드되는 거 있을까요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 폴더째는 잘 모르겠네요
<jasonjang> 보는 중
<razGon_Xch> 물론 저는 서버에다가 직접 인젝션 하면되지만요.ㅋ
<jasonjang> 무척 좋아 보이네요. 뭐 빠진게 있을까요??
<jasonjang> 으...갑자기 외출. ㅎ 낼 뵙겠습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 헉..
<razGon_Xch> 내일뵈요.
<jasonjang> 옙
<yemharc> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?blogSection=2&cate_c1=862&cate_c2=32621&cate_c3=32679&cate_c4=0&depth=3&prod_c=1689246
<yemharc> 전 요걸 추천하겠습니다
<yemharc> 가격은 용량따라 초기 모델 결정한 다음 추가하면 되고요
<razGon_Xch> 역시나 시놀로지 추천하실줄알았습니다. ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 하긴 이쪽이 좀더 노하우가 있고 안정적이죠.
<razGon_Xch> iptime이 네이버면 시놀로지는 구글이니.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?section_m=PC&prod_c=1581768&cate_c1=862&cate_c2=32621&cate_c3=32680&cate_c4=0
<razGon_Xch> 이건 어떨까요? 실은 이녀석이 2테라는 간당간당하다고 해서 두베이로 이야기 하고 있습니다만.
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 비싼데요?!
<razGon_Xch> 4테라에 오십만원.ㅋ
<yemharc> 하드디스크 베이가 비싼거긴 합니다마는
<yemharc> 으어.......서버 다룰줄 아는 입장에선 역시 돈이 아깝단 느낌이.......
<razGon_Xch> 가격차이가 20만원 차이가 나는 군요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> <-그래놓고 타임머신 산 인간
<razGon_Xch> 역시나.
<razGon_Xch> 친구에게 소개를 해주면서 가격을 이야기하니 녀석은 백만원은 너무비싼데 하는 아랍귀족같은 말이...
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 지금 만드는 암PC 완성되면 로직큐브 사이즈 하나로 나스인데........
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 물론 그거 추천하고 싶지만, 다루는 사람은 컴에 대해서는 초보적인 사람입니다.
<yemharc> 그래서 나스 시장이 있는거니까요 :)
<razGon_Xch> 제가 FTP서버로 iPad의 Oplayer로 영상을 제공하는 거 보여주니 이런 신세경이!!
<razGon_Xch> 이러더군요.ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> bluetux, 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 거기에 웹서버로 음악스트리밍해주는 것도 보여주고. 아약스플로러
<bluetux> razGon_Xch: 꾸우벅
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bluetux> 꾸우벅
<jasonjang> 헐~ 이거 몇 년만입니다. bluetux !! 새해 복 많이 + 식구분 안녕하시기 바라고요,
<razGon_Xch> 죄송합니다. 둘째가 돌발행동을..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 아약스 익스플로러의 스트리밍을 보더니 언제 이거 공부했냐고 했습니다.
<bluetux> jasonjang: 꾸우벅.. 새해 복많이 받으세요.. 요즘 일하는 회사에서 인터넷을 제대로 할수 있는곳 아니다 보니.. 접속이 힘들다보니… ^^;
<jasonjang> 예,
<jasonjang> <--- 늙은 이가 이해 해야죠,. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 오프-라인에서도 못 뵌지 오랩니다. 그나저나...저는 이만 좀!
<razGon_Xch> jasonjang, 바이요
<yemharc> dma
<yemharc> 블로그를 뭘 쓸까.......
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 그나저나 베이가 하나 더 있으면 별루 일까요?
<yemharc> 나쁠건 없죠
<yemharc> 근데 제가볼땐 2테라도 충분히 많은데요...
<yemharc> 뭘 얼마나 올려놓으시려고...
<razgon_OpT2> 아이 때문에 힘들어요
<razgon_OpT2> 지금 아이의 도망쳐서 화장실 에 있어요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 고생하시네요
<razgon_OpT2> 무섭습니다. 마눌이 가출선언했습니다.
<razgon_OpT2> 다음주목요일에 나간다네요
<yemharc> 으잉?
<razgon_OpT2> 나를 홀아비로 만들예정인지...
<razgon_OpT2> 장모님에게 업무 요청하셨습니다
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpT2> 거울가서 친구만나고 온다네요
<razgon_OpT2> 서울가서
<razgon_opte2ne1> 후..와이파이마저 저를 배신하는 군요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> github 블로그를 써야겠군요
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 제 친구의 사진은 2테라가 간당간당 한답니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 4테라까지는 생각해야 되서요.
<razGon_Xch> 이건 친구에게 선택하라고 해야 겠군요.ㅋ
<yemharc> 대단하시네요;;
<yemharc> 사진사라도 되시나요?
<yemharc> 아니면 카메라 매니아?
<razGon_Xch> 아.. 이친구 사진과 함께 16년입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 사진반 동아리.
<razGon_Xch> 매니아라고 보시면 됩니다. 사진과 포샾질이 장난이 아닙니다.
<razGon_Xch> 농협인터넷뱅킹을 우분투로 하는 것은 환상이군요
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 잘 되나요?
<razGon_Xch> 아니요. 말그대로 환상.
<razGon_Xch> 판타스틱이 아닌... 일루전...
<razGon_Xch> 로그인만 되도 괜찮을거 같은데 말이죠.
<yemharc> gg (...)
<razGon_Xch> 계좌 조회만 하면 됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 그쪽업무를 스맛폰에게 맞겨버려야 겠습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 한개의 스맛폰에 두개의 공인인증서 설치 가능하죠?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 어차피 인증서는 '설치'가 아니라 '복사'라서요
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 앱이 여러개 있는거 골라서 쓰는걸 지원하면 됩니다
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 그건 스맛폰에게 맞기고 나머지는 노트북이 맞으면 되겠군요.
<razGon_Xch> 이로써 저희집에서 최초의 서버가 아닌 컴에서 리눅스를 정식으로 올리는 컴이 탄성됩니다.
<yemharc> 오오
<yemharc> 저희 회사는 윈도우가 정식으로 올라간 컴을 찾는게 더 어려워서 (...)
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 저희는 대부분 윈도우 컴입니다.
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 안드로이드 개발 하시나요?
<yemharc> 병원은 윈도우 탈피하는게 거의 불가능하지 않나요?
<yemharc> 안드도 하고 리눅스도 하고 그래요
<razGon_Xch> 이미 노예수준입니다.
<yemharc> 근데 참... 지금 제가 하는게 개발인지 사기인지 원 (...)
<razGon_Xch> 유비케어라는 곳이 있습니다.SKT자회사인데요. 여기 매해년마다 진료용 프로그램 한달 사용료를 올립니다.
<yemharc> 허.......
<razGon_Xch> 3년전 7만원인데 지금은 10만원.
<yemharc> 매 [달] 올려요?
<razGon_Xch> 매달 그정도 나가죠.
<razGon_Xch> 설치시에 100만원에 월 10만원.
<yemharc> 어이없네...
<razGon_Xch> 근데 이녀석이 거의 독점햇습니다. 80퍼센트.
<razGon_Xch> 반독점법 있으면 이거 걸리는 겁니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 의사협회에서 공식 진료용 프로그램을 제작하려는데 제작은 LG유플러스
<razGon_Xch> 문제는 이녀석들이 클라우드 베타버전으로 대충만들려구 했다는 것.
<razGon_Xch> 무슨 프로그램 만드는데 엔지니어가 한명도 안오고 영업하는 사람만 딸랑.
<yemharc> 헐ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 의사들중에서 컴하시는 분들 많은데. 그중에서는 프로급도 잇습니다.
<yemharc> 진료용 오픈소스 프로젝트라도 해야 할 판이군요
<razGon_Xch> 근데 할만한 사람이 없습니다.
<SIMPLISM> 오픈소스 HIS가 있긴한데... ㅋㅋ 우리나라는 청구가 가장 큰 문제라서...
<razGon_Xch> 물론 참여하신 분중에 직접 만드신 분이 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그렇죠.
<razGon_Xch> 그점에서 잘 협력이 안되면 문제가 많아지기 때문에 말이죠.
<yemharc> 이것도 AX문제인가보군요
<razGon_Xch> 그것보다 윈도위주로 프로그램 설치 하려고만 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 리눅스 용으로 하기에는 의사들의 역량이 제각각입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 관리용으로는 리눅스가 더 나을 텐데 말이죠.
<razGon_Xch> 아.. 청구하는데도 문제군요. 기본구조가  AX
<yemharc> 근데 그런거야말로 의협에서 해야 하는거 아닌가요;;
<SIMPLISM> 저는 청구담당이 아니라서 잘 모르지만.... 법이 자주 바뀌더라구요..ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 근데 그게 의협의 윗선에 계신 분들은 종이챠트만 써보신 분들이라서 별루 관심이 없습니다.
<SIMPLISM> 그거 따라가는데만도 허덕이던데;;
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㄲㄲㄲ
<razGon_Xch> 법령을 아주 뒤죽박죽 해놓죠. 거기에 거의 스파이웨어처럼 의사들 처방 감시하는데 미치겠습니다.
<SIMPLISM> 그쵸.. 옛날 의사분들은 전산작업하는 인턴이나 간호사들이 있다는....
<razGon_Xch> DUR이라는 명목하에...ㅎ
<yemharc> ì°¸...
<yemharc> 어디부터 꼬여있는건지 원.....
<razGon_Xch> 물론 약제 중복을 잡아낸다고 하는데. 이게 점점 의사들 처방하는거 감시하는 체제로 가더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 이미 포괄수가제를 활성화 시키면서 점점 옥새는 쥐어듭니다.
<razGon_Xch> 문제는 여기에 사용료는 의사들이 낸다는 아이러니컬한...
<SIMPLISM> 쩝... 저는 이만..ㅠ 아침부터 회의라..ㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 모두들 즐거운 한 주 되시길...
<razGon_Xch> SIMPLISM, 주무세요.
<razGon_Xch> 헉..
<razGon_Xch> 가셔버렸네요..
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, http://www.kpug.kr/reviews/1504950
<razGon_Xch> 함읽어 보세요. 어디 포털과 합작해서 만들어 보심이.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 폰색깔은 연녹색.ㅋ
<yemharc> 피쳐폰 같은 디자인이네요
<yemharc> 폰은 딱히 관심이 ㅎㅎ....
<yemharc> 핸드폰은 자본력이 중요한 사업이라서요
<yemharc> 보드 개발에만 억은 들껄요
<yemharc> (...)
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇겠군요.
<razGon_Xch> 이거 핸폰 한개에 300위안.
<razGon_Xch> 우리나라돈으로 4.8만원.
<razGon_Xch> 중국이니깐 가능하겠군요.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 우리나라에서도 유심 꼳아서 된다고 하니. 키드용이나 노인용 스맛폰으로 쓰면 되겠다 싶어서요
<razGon_Xch> 딱 MVNO타입형 스맛폰.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 오늘은 코막힘 덕분에 일찍 나왔어요. 자다가 코막힘으로 숨막혀서 5시에 일어나 버렸네요. 덕분에 7시에 도착했어요
<samahui> 감기도 아니고 건조한것도 아닌데 감자기 코가 막히는 경우도 생기는군요.
<razGon_web> samahui: ㅎㄷㄷ 그런경우는 알레르기성 비염증상이나 온도차에 의한 혈관운동성 비염입니다.
<razGon_web> 온도차이가 커지면 비강내 점막이 확장되죠. 차가운 공기에 대한 보상을 해서 따뜻하게 만들어서 일정온도의 공기를 폐에 전달하기 위해서요
<samahui> 알레르기가 의심됩니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 원래 없었는데 요즘 건과류 특히 땅콩껍질을 섭취하면 몸에 두드러기가 생기더군요
<samahui> 혹시 하고 있었는데
<samahui> 어제 팟타이 먹는데 땅콩이 들어있었거든요.
<samahui> 그렇게까지 심한적이 없어서 그냥 넘어갔는데 아무래도 병원가서 검사한번 해봐야 겠네요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 병원에서 MAST라고 혈액 뽑아서 검사하는 것이 있습니다. 식품에 대한 이야기 해주시구요. 검사 받으시면 됩니다.
<samahui> 네 감사합니다
<razGon_web> 다만, 비용이 약간 비쌉니다. 하긴 보험 안될때에 비하면 가격이 많이 싸긴 하지만요.
<razGon_web> MAST만 4만원돈 나올겁니다.
<samahui> 비싼검사군요
<razGon_web> 원래 보험 안될때는 40만원이였는데.
<samahui> ^^;;
<razGon_web> 보험이 되면서 그정도 가격되었습니다.
<razGon_web> 그거 이외에 다른 항목까지 하면 한 5만원 가까이 나올겁니다.
<samahui> 그래도 부담되는 가격은 아니군요
<razGon_web> 예 하지만, 나이드신 분들은 아주 고래고래 지르십니다. 이렇게 도둑질하는 곳이 어딧냐고.
<samahui> 그나저나 없던 알레르기가 생길수도 있는건가요?
<samahui> 땅콩을 어릴때는 잘먹었던거 같은데... 요근래 몇년간 먹으면 간지럼과 두드러기같은게 나는거 같거든요
<samahui> 아니면... 원래 있었는데 증상이 가벼웠던걸지도 모르지만 아무튼 확실하게 인식하게 된게 어제밤을 비롯해서 몇번이 안되네요
<razGon_web> 말씀하신대로의 증상도 있고요.
<razGon_web> 아니면 땅콩에 작은 곰팡이가 있는데 이것이 알레르겐일수도 있고요.
<samahui> 그럴수도 있겠네요. 껍질이 있는 땅콩먹었을때 더 심하거든요
<razGon_web> 그런경우가 있습니다.
<samahui> 땅콩 무지막지하게 좋아하는데 여차하면 못먹게 되겠군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 잠시 일좀하고 올께요 ~ 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요 ~
<razGon_web> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-15
<razGon_web> 다녀오세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요~
<JSTae76> razGon_web: (나름) 오랜만입니다~
<razGon_web> 허거거.. 나가 버렸네...ㅠㅠ
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 좋은 아침입니다 :)
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> razGon_UNT , razGon_web 농협이 리눅스에서 인터넷뱅킹 지원하는걸로 알고 있는데 확인해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그 농협이 지옥을 줬습니다
<Markers> ...;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 국내의 오픈뱅킹 중에서 정말 제대로 하는건 신한은행 정도에요
<yemharc> 거긴 아예 자바 클라이언트를 배포해 버리거든요
<razGon_web> Markers: 저도 그런줄알았는데. 그게 아니더군요.
<yemharc> 오픈뱅킹도 허울만 좋은게, AX가 안 돌아간다 뿐이지 수동으로 설치하는건 실제로 AX로 설치하는 .cab 파일을 수동으로 설치하는것 뿐입니다
<razGon_web> 그건.. 환상....
<razGon_web> 일루전입니다.ㅎ
<Markers> 검색 좀 때려보니 와인에서 돌린것 이라고 나와있네요 허허헐...
<Markers> 어제 쉘 스크립트 저희 박사님이 짜주시는거 봤는데 대단하더군요 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 엄청 짧은데 강력한거 같아요
<yemharc> 쉘은 좋은 도구죠
<yemharc> 정말 개발쪽은 리눅스 계열 쓰다 윈도가면 복장이 터져요
<yemharc> 되는게 없어......
<Markers> ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 어제 박사님이 짜주시는거 보고 이게 펄이야 파일썬이야 엇비슷한데 이게 쉘스크립트구나 하면서 ㅇ_ㅇ;;
<Markers> 대략 10줄 짰는데 그냥 기능이 여러가지가 확 들어가는것이 ;;
<yemharc> 그게 그럴수밖에 없는게, 쉘의 함수는 사실상 각종 명령어(바이너리)거든요
<yemharc> (...)
<Markers> 구글 플러스 사용하기가 좀 어렵네요 ;; 익숙하지 않아서 그런가;;
<Markers> 대충 3일정도를 들여다 봤는데 먼가 안 와닿네 ㅡㅡ;
<yemharc> 구플의 포인트는 그룹핑입니다
<DarkCircle> 아세트아미노펜 때문에 아직도 죽겠네요 - -;
<Markers> 아세트아미노펜은 머래요?
<DarkCircle> 보통 우리가 아는 "타이레놀" 인데 부작용 쩔어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그냥 "약빨이 안받아요" 하면 되잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어 그거랑 다른 얘기라 ... ;;
<DarkCircle> 약효는 훅 나타나는데
<yemharc> 아뇨 그러니까 부작용까지 포함해서 "약빨이 안 받는다" 인거죠 뭐
<DarkCircle> 거기에 대한 부작용도 동시에 (...)
<yemharc> 잘 받는 사람은 하나먹고 뚝딱 나으니까 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 약빨이 안받는거면 낫는 증상이 안나와야죠 ..
<DarkCircle> 부작용과 효능은 다른 얘기 .
<DarkCircle> 검색해보시면 아주 참 고지식하게 부작용을 설명해놨는데
<DarkCircle> 나쁜넘들 - -;
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 그래서 DarkCircle씨는 어떤 부작용이 왔어요?
<yemharc> 가려운게 제일 짜증난다던데
<DarkCircle> 전 잠을 못자요 - -;
<DarkCircle> 속이 거북해서 화장실 가면 변이 나오는거도 아니고
<DarkCircle> ㄲㄲㄲ
<DarkCircle> 아놔 ..
<yemharc> 헐
<yemharc> 종합으로 오셨네
<DarkCircle> 방구가 나옴 !
<yemharc> 소화되는 중입니다 고갱님 =.=
<DarkCircle> 어 근데 소화라고 하긴 뭐한게 교대로 황금변과 설사가 솨솨솨~
<Markers> ....
<Markers> 힘내세요
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이거슨 "아빠 힘내세요" 와 같은 느낌 ㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 거의 장청소 수준인데요
<DarkCircle> 네 배가 나와있다면 좀 꺼지긴 해요
 * DarkCircle (불끈!)
<Markers> 아 들을게 없어서 손석희의 시선집중 이거 듣고 앉았네 ;ㅁ;
<razGon_web> DarkCircle: 타이레놀이라고 알려진 아세토 아미노펜은 안전한 약에 속합니다.
<razGon_web> 단. 소화기계 문제라든가 간수치 상승등은 있을 수 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 나름 효과는 바로바로 오는 약이죠 ㄲㄲ
<razGon_web> 생명에는 위험이 되는 부작용은 아니나 불편하시면 병원가셨을때 말씀해주세요. 저도 간간히 그런분들이 있으시더군요.
<DarkCircle> 음 생각코보니 병원에서 약을 처방받을 때마다 아세트아미노펜이 안들어갔던적이 없네 (...)
<razGon_web> 조금 더한다면 등허리쪽에 주물러 주시면 아주세게요. 그러면 좀괜찮아집니다. 여자로는 브레지어 끈 부위요.
<razGon_web> 근데 그거보다는 항생제나 다른 기침용제가 더 많은 부작용을 보입니다.
<razGon_web> 특히 일반적인 항생제는 설사가 가장 심하죠. 설사내지는 빈변.ㅋ
<razGon_web> Seony: aloha~!
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<DarkCircle> 빈변ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> Seony, (_ _ ) 너브죽
<Seony> 드디어 공식 잡 오퍼를 받았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 견습기간이 무려 3년이래요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 3년 견습하고 3년 일하는거군요 (먼산)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러게요...
<Seony> 어쨌든 가문의 영광이네요.  하와이 주정부 직원이 되어서... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그러면 경력은 6년이 되나 3년이 되나 ..
<Seony> 6년요 ㅎㅎ. 노동법이 깡패인 미쿡에서는 하루만 일해도 돈이 나와요.
<Markers> 오 취업 하신건가요 그럼?
<DarkCircle> 국가고시 안본 기술직 공무원이죠
<razGon_web> Seony: 축하합니다.
<Seony> Markers: 네. 리눅스 서버 관리자로요..
<Markers> 오오..
<Seony> razGon_web, 감사합니다.
<Markers> 근데 관리자 @_@;;
<Seony> 말이 관리자지, 정확한 직책은 IT Specialist에요..
<Seony> 뭐 그냥 일반 직책..
<Seony> 연봉에서 세금 떼고 보험 떼니까 정말 손에 쥐는게 몇푼 안되더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 한국 공무원들도 연봉이 그런식으로 되어가고 있어요
<DarkCircle> 미국 따라가기중.
<Seony> 오 그래요? 저는 그나마 와이프가 있어서 세금 25% 뗀다네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 보험 다 보장되는데 세금 나가고 연금비용 나가면 집안식구들 입에 딱 풀칠하면 없어짐.
<Seony> 건강보험이 월 $500
<DarkCircle> 근속 년수가 15년 20년쯤은 돼야 살만한데 그때쯤까지 버티고 나가는 공무원은 거의 없죠 이제
<DarkCircle> 제 아부지가 정년때면 정확히 30년째가 되는 해 .
<DarkCircle> 게다가 고급공무원은 오래 못일하게 해요. 5년인가 8년까진가 ..
<DarkCircle> 먹는돈이 많으니까 그냥 내쫒아버림.
<Seony> 헐... 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 그게 직급별로 최대 근속가능 연수가 정해져 있어요
<DarkCircle> 대통령 5년 딸랑 하고 못해먹는거랑 비슷하죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 리눅스에서 계정마다 권한 볼려고 하면 /etc/passwd 파일을 봐야되나요?
<DarkCircle> 그룹단위 권한을 보시려면 /etc/group을 보셔야 하구요
<DarkCircle> 파일 단위면 ls로 직접 ..
<Markers> 아하 . 감사합니다.
<razGon_web> 맛점요~!
<nanun> Seony/ 축하합니다. ^_^
<Seony> 감사합니다
<samahui> 밥먹고 병원 댕겨왔더니 Seony님 취업 소식이 있구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 축하드립니다 ^^
<Seony> 감사합니다.
<yemharc> Seony: 면접까지 다 끝나고 확정되신건가요?
<Seony> kk님 직장에 비하면 정말 별거 아니긴 한데, 그래도 저한테는 가문의 영광이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> yemharc: 네. 오늘 학장한테 공식 편지 받았어요
<yemharc> 축하합니다 :)
<Seony> 감사합니다
<Seony> 예밀님도 늦기 전에 미국으로 고고씽? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저희 학교에서 아직도 리눅스 관련 직원 고용 중이거든요...
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 리눅스 쪽 인력을 구하기가 너무 힘들었다는 저희 담당교수님 말씀으로 봐서는, 다른 대학들도 마찬가지일듯 싶네요
<yemharc> 뭐 대학뿐만 아니라 어딜가든 요샌 그런 추세인거 같더라구요
<Markers> 리눅스쪽에서 취업할려면 어느정도 실력이 되어야 되는거죠?
<yemharc> 글쎄요;; 그건 분야마다 틀려서...
<Markers> =_=;;
<Seony> 분야마도 다르긴 하지만, 면접관의 기준에 따라 다르겠죠..
<Markers> case by case군요 ;;
<Markers> 깃허브 이거 영문이라서 그런건가 --; 프로젝트 찾는거랑 이게 무슨 프로젝트인지 확인할 길이 없네;;
<yemharc> 프로젝트를 어떤걸 찾으시길래요
<Markers> 그냥 제가 할만한게 머 있나 싶어서 검색을 해보긴 하는데 멀 어떻게 해야될지도 모르겟고 ㅡㅡ;;;;
<Markers> 제대로 보고 있는건지도 모르겟고; 인터페이스 자체가 좀 안 와닿는거 같기도 하고;;
<yemharc> 검색바를 보면 동그라미 쳐진 ? 있어요
<yemharc> 그거 눌러보세요
<Markers> 막 찾다 보니 나는 누구? 여기 어디? 이런 느낌이라 ;;
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<Markers> JSTae76님
<JSTae76> Markers, 네
<Markers> github 어떻게 사용하시나요 'ㅅ'?
<JSTae76> Markers, Github 계정 생성하고 커밋..
<Markers> 음... 다른 프로젝트 참여할때 어떻게 하시는지점 @_@
<JSTae76> Markers, 권한이 없을때는 푸시만 하고 권한이 있는 공동 프로젝트는 그냥 직접 수정하죠
<JSTae76> Github에서 공동 계정을 생성할 수 있어요
<JSTae76> Markers, http://rogerdudler.github.com/git-guide/index.ko.html
<JSTae76> Markers, 도움이 될 것 같습니다 :)
<Markers> 음... 전 다른사람들이 해 놓은 프로젝트 참여를 하고 싶은데 마땅히 참여할 프로젝트를 찾지를 못하고 있어서 -_-
<JSTae76> Markers, 음..
<JSTae76> Markers, 직접 프로젝트를 진행해보시는건 어떠세요
<Markers> 또 끊어졋넹;;
<JSTae76> Markers, 자꾸 끊어지시나요?
<Markers> 학교 인터넷망이 별루인듯;;
<samahui> 인터넷 망보다는 서버 문제 아닐까요? 저도 오늘은 끊어졌었네요
<JSTae76> Freenode가 최근 불안불안하기는한데  그게 원인은 아니였을꺼에요
<JSTae76> Microsoft Windows 98 SE를 설치하고 야후의 예전 모습을 브라우저로 열어보았는데 추억이 새록새록ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아..............
<yemharc> 멘붕한다................
<JSTae76> yemharc, 왜그러세요?
<yemharc> 자물쇠랑 열쇠는 맘대로 바꿔도 되는데 내용물은 손대면 안되는 부조리함이............
<JSTae76> (__)
<Markers> 내용물이라고 함은 보관할것..?
<yemharc> 아뇨 안드로이드 롬이랑 램디스크 등등요
<yemharc> 램을 싹 다 뜯어고친 다음에 루팅카운트는 안 올라가는 '정품 롬'이 되야되요
<yemharc> 그래서 뜯고 붙이고 정품에 카운트 안 올라가고.....는 다 됐는데
<yemharc> @#$%#$ OTL
<yemharc> 램디스크쪽 압축루틴이랑 boot.img 부팅카운트 주소를 몰라서 그 뒷부분이 진척이 안되네요.......
<yemharc> 막상 init.rc는 저기 들어있는데 (...)
<Markers> ...;
<razGon_web> 컴을 켜고 부팅화면으로 안넘어가면 하드가 맛간건지요?
<razGon_web> xP인데 bios화면 나온뒤에 정지입니다.
<razGon_web> bios셋팅상 램이나 하드는 인식되더군요.
<yemharc> 부팅화면이면 지렁이요?
<nanun> razGon/ 하드를 뽑고 해보세요 :)
<yemharc> 정지도 정지상태따라 좀 틀려요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<Drake_> DarkCircle:
<Drake_> Seony: congratulation :)
<Seony> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Drake_> Seony: Congratulation from 강분도
<Seony> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ x2
<yemharc> 으어어어...
<yemharc> 잔여 메모리 32메가..............
<DarkCircle> Drake_ 네 지금 집에 왔습니다
<DarkCircle> _ㅛ_?
<kov1> 후
<kov1> 내겐 너무 어려운 우분투인듯
<kov1> 5일정도 잘 사용하다
<kov1> 오늘 갑자기 오류로 도배 메시지로 도배네요
<kov1> It seems that the daemon died.
<kov1> 이 메시지가 뜨는데 어떻게 처리해야 하나요?
<Markers> 정확한 현상을 얘기해 주시는게 나을 거 같네요. 그리고 지금 시간대는 사람들이 다 집으로 가는 시간때라 ;;
<kov1> 일단
<kov1> 컴퓨터 켜고 업데이트를 했어요.
<kov1> 공지가 떠서.
<kov1> 그러고 freeorion 게임
<kov1> 설치할까해서....
<kov1> 구글링 한다음에 명령어 입력 하려 햇떠니
<kov1> 에러메시지가 뜨네요
<kov1> ㅠ_ㅠ
<kov1> 우측 아래에 경고 표시에서는.
<kov1> apt-get을 실행하여
<kov1> 오류를 확인하라는데.
<kov1> 오류 메시지는 다음과 같습니다 하면서 캐쉬 열기가
<kov1> 나오는듯합니다.
<kov1> 훔..
<kov1> 구글은 진정 신이려나?
<samahui> 전 이만 퇴근합니다 ^^ 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요 ^^
<oming> 하앗.. 안녕하세요 ;ㅅ;
<oming> 우분투 한아얄씨 채널은 사라졌나봐요..?
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> oming, 안녕하세요
<oming> JSTae76, 안녕하세요 ;ㅅ;
<JSTae76> 안녕핫ㅔ요ㅎㅎ
<oming> 헛.. 우분투 채널에서 사람이랑 대화를....
<JSTae76> 'ㅅ'
<JSTae76> 개인 블로그를 XpressEngine으로 작업하면 이상할까요?
<oming> ㅋㅋ 친하게 지내고 싶습니다 (꾸벅..)
<JSTae76> oming, 넹ㅎ
<oming> 음... vim에서 ESC눌렀을때 한영전환되는 방법 아시면좀 알려주세요. .ㅅ.
<JSTae76> 음?
<oming> 나비에서 처럼.. 입력모드에서 ESC키 눌렀을때 한영전환 되면서 이동가능하게요. ;ㅅ;
<oming> Ibus는 아무리 찾아봐도 없는거 같다는..
<JSTae76> 잘 모르겠네요..꼬르륵
<oming> ㅎㅎ; 네 ㅠ
<JSTae76> oming, 오밍님!
<oming> 네
<oming> ㅎ
<JSTae76> 오밍!
<JSTae76> 장난이구요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 블로그를 XE로 만들면 이상할까요ㅠㅠ?
<oming> XE라면.. 그 예전에 그거 말씀하시는 건가..
<JSTae76> 제로보드요ㅎ
<oming> 이상할건 없다고 생각되는데... ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 음ㅠㅠ
<oming> 하고픈대로~~ 낄낄... 해보진 않았지만서두.. ㅠ
<oming> 블로그 대략.. 워드프레스가 많이 사용하지 않나요?
<JSTae76> 그렇긴한데 저한테 마음에 드는 스킨이 없다는 이유로 (__)
<oming> ...ㅎㅎ 스킨을 만드세요~~ ㅋ
<JSTae76> (__)
<JSTae76> 실력도 부족하고 할 일도 넘칩니다ㅠㅠ
<oming> ;ㅅ;
<samahui> 퇴근하려다가 붙잡혀 부탁하나 들어주다 보니까 이시간이군요. 결국 또 밤셈하네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 오래된 자료 복원도와주다 오랜만에 반가운 자료를 찾았네요. param r2 wowlinux 7.3 ㅎㅎ;; 예전에 이걸로 서버 구축해서 놀았던 기억이 새록새록 나네요.
<samahui> 근데 예전에는 한장인줄 알았는데 시디 2장으로 이루어져있군요. 나중에 센스520에 깔아봐야겠네요 ^^;
<samahui> 지금 퇴근하면 집에가면 2시30정도 흠... 그냥 휴게실가서 눈이나 붙이고 와야겠습니다.
<samahui> 해피한 꿈나라되세요
<DarkCircle_> 쿨럭... 지금 출근이시군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<samahui> 안녕하세요. 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<razGon_web> samahui: 후.. 어제 컴 복구 하느라고 3시에... 쿨럭..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> razGon_web: 다른부서 부장님한테 잡혀서 컴 복구해주고 밤샘했어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 근데 이것저것 많이 얻었습니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<razGon_web> samahui: 허거걱..
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-16
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> razGon_web: 말은 밤셈인데...  잠도 충분히 자고 나름 재미있었습니다. 무엇보다 예전 프로그램들이랑 부품도 좀 얻어서 남는 장사였습니다
<samahui> 거기다 맛난것도 먹고 좋았습니다.... (집에 가고 싶어요 ㅜㅜ)
<nanun> 야간 작업 하셨군요 +_+
<razGon_web> samahui: 후... 부럽습니다.
<razGon_web> 저는 실은 늦어진게. 이게 컴을 뜯어야 하는데. 먼지도 있고 감전그리고 부품파손의 위험이 있어서 애들 자는 시간에 진행해야 해서 늦어졌습니다.
<razGon_web> 남은 부품을 모아 놓으면 이게 쏠쏠하죠.
<razGon_web> 제가 운용하는 컴이 의원에3대. 집에 노트북 제외하고 데스크탑3대 되고 여기저기 부품 받으니 뭐 고장나도 고치는 건 별루 문제가 안됩니다.
<razGon_web> 단, 귀찮아서 거실에 HTPC는 그냥 방치되어 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 이것도 천천히 고쳐야 될거 같은데요.
<samahui> 고생하셨습니다. 전 데스크탑보다 노트북이 많아서 그다지 내부수리하는 경우는 없습니다만... 역시 노트북의 한계인 저장장치 용량부족으로 백업을 자주 받게 되네요.
<razGon_web> samahui: 노트북은 통째로 기증받는 경우가 많죠. 넷북이지만요
<samahui> 전 어제 구형 노트북 자료 복구해주고 DDR 메모리 업어왔습니다. 2700 512메가와 1기가두개 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 요즘에 예전 노트북용 DDR 메모리 구하기 어려운데 나름 만족스럽습니다.
<samahui> 구형 TP랑 p5010에 달아눠야 겠네요 ^^
<razGon_web> 오웅.. 멋지십니다.ㅎ
<samahui> 거기다 덤으로 하드에 들어있던 구형 OS iso파일들이랑
<samahui> 프로그램들도 건졌네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 오웅~~~ 멋지네요.
<razGon_web> 저는 넷북에 있는 XP우분투나 루분투로 바꾸려합니다.
<samahui> 전 넷북은 그 용도가 애매모호해서 그냥 윈도우체제로 가고 있습니다. 어짜피 영화보고 인터넷하는게 다라서 그다지 OS영향을 덜받거든요
<razGon_web> 그래서 더더욱이 루분투로 가려는 건데요.
<razGon_web> 중간에 버벅이는 게 더 심하더군요. 라이브로 굴려보다 보니 더 빠릿하더군요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 전 넷북은 다 처분해 버리고 한대 남은건 동생줬더니 여친에게 선물해버리더군요
<samahui> 요즘은 넷북 역활을 구형 미니노트북이 하고 있습니다.
<samahui> 오히려 더 쓸만하네요
<samahui> 크런치뱅 설치해 놨습니다
<razGon_web> 아.. P1120같은 거요?ㅎ
<samahui> 넵 위에 써놨는데요. p5010 입니다 ^^;;
<razGon_web> 제가 산 처음이자 마지막 노트북. 현역으로
<razGon_web> 아....
<razGon_web> 5010도 좋죠.ㅎ
<samahui> 센트리노 900이라는 어마어마한 사양입니다 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<razGon_web> 오!
<samahui> 사운드도 괜찮고 화면이 좋아서 넷북보다 눈이 갑니다 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 회사에서도 일할때 옆에 살짝 켜놓아도 그다지 시선을 끌지 않는 위치에 넣어둘 수 있어서 채팅이랑 동영상 감상을 대부분 담당하고 있습니다.
<samahui> 문제는... 역시 사양이 사양이고 메모리가 낮아서
<samahui> 고사양 동영상은 못돌리는군요
<razGon_web> 2003년도 여름에 나온 핫한 놈이였죠.
<samahui> ㅋㅋ 정말 핫 합니다
<razGon_web> 제가 교수님께 추천했던 노트북이였습니다.
<samahui> 조그마한 녀석이 뚱뚱해서 재미있는 놈입니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 다른건 모르겠고 화면 하나는 정말 좋습니다
<razGon_web> 후지쯔 노트북의 전성기를 보여준 노트북이죠.
<samahui> 화면에 플라스틱인지 아크릴인지 편광필터커버가 있어서 선명하고 밝은 화면을 보여줍니다
<samahui> 네
<razGon_web> 이것으로 2-3년간 후지쯔는 막강을 자랑하죠.
<samahui> 한참 잘나갔던 모델이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 베터리까지 아직 살아있는 놀라운 녀석입니다
<razGon_web> P1150까지가 한계... 그다음은 다 비슷비슷.
<samahui> 베터리 두개 있는데 둘다 세시간 이상 가네요 ^^;
<razGon_web> 일본제품이 잘만드는게 여기서 나오더군요.ㅎ
<samahui> 후지쯔가 은근슬쩍 노트북 잘만듭니다
<samahui> 다만... 보편적으로 후지쯔 노트북들은 다들 핫 합니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 정말 따땃해요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러긴 하죠.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 지금은 평준화되었지만요. 당시만해도 우리나라 노트북은 별루였죠.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<JSTae76> samahui, 안녕하세요 :) 좋은아침입니다.
<samahui> 네 좋은아침 입니다 ^^ 즐거운 하루 되세요
<JSTae76> samahui님도 좋은 하루 되세요^^
<samahui> 감사합니다 ^^
<JSTae76> yemharc, 안녕하세요 :)
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 네, 안녕하세요. 좋은하루되세요
<samahui> yemharc: 안녕하세요. 행복한 하루 되세요
<samahui> 전 잠시 일좀 하고 올께요 ^^
<JSTae76> 안녕히다녀오세요
<JSTae76> 안녕히 다녀오세요
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 하잉..ㅋ
<razGon_web> yemharc: 어서오세요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 안녕하세요!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<nama> 안녕하세요?
<JSTae76> nama, 안녕하세요 :)
<nama> :)
<nama> 핸드폰을 갤노트2로 바꿨는데 우분투에서 mtp가 말썽이네요 ㅠㅠ;;
<nama> 왠만한 가이드 다 따라해봤는데도 잘 안 되네요 ㅠㅠ;;
<JSTae76> 전 폰이 말썽입니다;;
<nama> 제가 참고한 가이드는요 http://goo.gl/JjpCa 이건데 혹시 아시는 분이 계시나요?
<JSTae76> Facebook 앱이나 Facebook 메신저 앱에서 새로고침하면 앱이 팅깁니다;;
<nama> 아아 ~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> udev 리스타트는 하셨죠?
<nama> 네..
<JSTae76> nama, 다른 USB 포트에 연결해보셨나요?
<nama> 일단 현상이 마운트는 되는데 폴더가 안 보여요;;
<yemharc> 음..
<JSTae76> 아..
<yemharc> mtp 툴하고 udev 설정만 해주면 그냥 되는데...
<nama> 폴더까지는 보이는데 폴더 안의 내용이 안 보이는게 더 정확하겠네요 ^^
<nama> 그 전엔 또... 폴더에서 삭제까지는 되는데 데이터를 넣으려고 하면 종료지점이 설정되지 않았다는 메시지가 나오기도 하구요
<yemharc> 터미널에서도 같은 에러 뜨나요?
<nama> 터미널에선 테스트를 해 보진 못했네요
<JSTae76> nama, http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12818-how-to-enable-mtp-file-transfer-in-ubuntu-linux-updated-dec-22-fix/
<nama> 지금은 폴더만 보이고 폴더안의 내용이 안 나오는 상태예요 ^^
<nama> JSTae76, 감사합니다 한번 해 볼께요 ^^
<JSTae76> nama, 네
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<LuHa> 안녕하세요~
<nama> JSTae76, 역시 안 되네요 ㅠㅠ;;
<Drake__> yemharc:
<yemharc> ?
<Drake__> yemharc: http://gomsinmart.co.kr/shop/goods/goods_view.php?&goodsno=241&category=001 일단 질러
<Drake__> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Drake__: 이거 가지고 못들어가잖........
<Drake__> 논산도 아니고
<Drake__> 갖고들어갈수있을건데
<Drake__> 자대가면 줄까
<yemharc> 못가져가요
<yemharc> 보충대서부터 사물 싹 걷어가요
<yemharc> 보내려면 애 자대배치 받고 소포로 보내야 ㅇㅇ
<Drake__> 오케
<Drake__> 그럼 이거 http://gomsinmart.co.kr/shop/goods/goods_view.php?&goodsno=849&category=003
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<Markers> 장실장님 언제 들어가신대요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 누군가 4주 훈련받으시는 군요..
<yemharc> 아쉽게도 현역이죠
<razGon_web> 헉거.
<razGon_web> yemharc: 군대가세요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 저 말구요;;;
<yemharc> 저를 왜 또 보내려 하십니까 예비군도 끝났는데;;
<razGon_web> yemharc: 앗! 저는. 예비군 3년차...ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<LuHa> 안녕하세요.
<LuHa> 혹시 linux 영어 환경에서 nabi를 설치해서 한글을 이용하시면서 libreoffice-impress에서 한글에 클릭이 안 되는 문제 해결법 아시는 분 계신가요?
<LuHa> 제목을 추가하려면 클릭하십시오. 및 제가 입력한 한글은 '텍스트'로 인식이 안 되어서 바로 수정을 못 하고 있습니다
<samahui> 벌써 점심시간이 다되어가네요.
<samahui> 점심 식사 맛있게들 하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요. 수영 갔다왔습니다~
<JSTae76> Seony, 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Seony, Good Day
<JSTae76> SIMPLISM, 안녕하세요
<SIMPLISM> 안녕하세요~
<JSTae76> 네, 안녕하세요 :)
<Seony> 오늘 첫출근했는데, 캐노니컬 지원팀에서 출장방문 했더라구요... 근데 다 어린애들 같은 느낌이...
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전부 중국사람이었거든요.  중국에서 왔다고...
<JSTae76> Microsoft Windows Server 2012 Datacenter 설치하고오겠습니다~
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 오늘 첫출근해서 일 끝날 때쯤 되니까 제 상사분께서 칭찬을 조냉 많이 해주시는데... 서양인 특유의 립서비스인지, 아니면 독일인이니까 진심인건지 정말 해깔리네요..
<razGon_web> Seony: 1.5인지 아니면 독일2세대계 미국인인지요?
<Seony> 완전 독일사람이에요
<razGon_web> 헉.. 도이치!!! 그러면 칭찬일겁니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요.  전에 짤린 직원이 일을 얼마나 못했으면... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 제 친구중에 독일애가 있는데. 자신 감정을 별루 안가립니다.
<razGon_web> 그리고 유럽인들중에서 한국인과 궁합이 잘맞는 사람이 독일인과 이탈리아인이요.ㅎ
<Seony> 제가 급하게 첫출근한 이유가, 캐노니컬에서 고객지원팀이 파견나왔거든요... 걔네들 있을 때 서포트 받을거 다 받아야한다고.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그렇군요..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이탈리아 사람은 뭐 완전 한국사람이랑 똑같던데요
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ 거의 장난 아님
<Seony> 유튜브에 동영상 있는데 정말 웃기더라구요
<DarkCircle_> 의무장교는 연차하곤 상관 없지 않나요 ?_?
<DarkCircle_> 예비군 연차 따지는건 작대기 병사들 해당사항일거 같은데
<razGon_web> 의무장교는 나이 입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그래도 군에 있으니 상관은 상관이죠.ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 그쵸 크크 예비군이 아무리 민간인이라지만 군복입고 부대들어가면 군인이죠
<razGon_web> 아.. 예비군인 저 말하는 거군요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 네
<razGon_web> 그래서 나이라는 말을 했죠.ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 네 장교는 마흔 중후반까지 받더라고요
<razGon_web> 아. 년차를 말한 건 상관이다 아니다가 아니라 훈련이 그정도로 남았다의 탄식입니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 장교는 대신 흠 예비군 훈련부대에서 잘만하면 지휘 감독만 하던데
<razGon_web> 독일인이 딱딱한데 아시아 사람들의 약간은 덤으로 주고 받는 것에 매력을 많이 느끼더라구요.
<razGon_web> 저는 이병제대입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 4주훈련병.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 행자부에 방산업으로 된거라는 불편한 진실..ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle_> 쿨럭; 아 의무 공익쪽인가 나오셨다고 하셨었나요?
<DarkCircle_> 공익이라긴 좀 이상하고 여튼 ..
<razGon_web> 예 그것을 일반적으로 공보의라고 합니다.
<razGon_web> 공중보건의.ㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 전시가 되면 의무병으로 자동 배속되는 뭐 그런거 말이죠
<DarkCircle_> 모르핀 부목 압박붕대 철망붕대 이런거 바리바리 싸들고 가방에 딱 싸서 전투에 투입하는 ..
<razGon_web> 의무병은 아닙니다.
<razGon_web> 그러기에는 의사수가 생각보다 많지는 않아서요.
<razGon_web> 뭐 야전 병원에서 의무장교는 되겠지만요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 그러면 후방에서 백업?
<razGon_web> 의무병은 의대생들 교육하고 그럴겁니다.
<razGon_web> 저는 전남대병원으로 귀속될겁니다.
<DarkCircle_> 글쿤요 -.- 후방 야전지원이군요. 총이나 포 맞아서 실려온 군인들 째고 뽑고 하는거 ..
<DarkCircle_> 어라 그러면 결국 대부분 중증외상 아니면 정신과 일텐데 - -;
<DarkCircle_> 공포탄 같은거에 맞으면 약실의 약재가 피부를 뚫고 들어가서 더운 여름에는 괴사할 수가 있거든요
<DarkCircle_> 제 후임 하나가 의무병이었는데 훈련 때마다 공포탄을 실탄 갯수만큼 썼는데 자기가 적 특작부대라고 하면서 어디서 음료수 까먹고 수다떨고 놀다가 상황실에서 지령 내려오면 혼자서 어디론가 숨어 들어가서 연사보드 놓고 공포탄으로 우두두둑 갈기던 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 그때 부대에 비상걸리고 비상대기조 죽어나고
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 공포탄을 훈련때 쓸때는 그 한번 보셨을거 같은데 총구 앞에 빨간 마개를 달아요
<DarkCircle_> 나사같은걸로 조여서 .
<DarkCircle_> 그걸 막아야 아무데나 쏴도 약실에 있는 탄약이 안나가고 안전하거든요
<razGon_web> http://www.kpug.kr/reviews/1504950
<razGon_web> 이런게 있네요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 가격이 5만원. 대행료까지 8만원.ㅎ
<samahui> 저녁식사 맛있게들 하시고 따뜻하고 행복한 저녁시간 되세요
<razGon_Xch> 부활한 라즈곤입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 후... 피로와 피곤속에 있다가 링거투혼으로 다시 부활!
<Markers> 라즈곤님 목이 칼칼하고 잠길때는 어떻게 해야되나요?
<Markers> 삘이 감기 증상같은데
<razGon_Xch> 서서히 그분이 오시는 군요...
<Markers> 그분이라고 하시면;;
<razGon_Xch> 감기죠.
<razGon_Xch> 일단 푹쉬세요
<Markers> 헐...
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 가글링 많이 해주세요.,
<Markers> 요근래 제일 편하게 지냈는데 감기라니;
<Markers> 몸이 날아 갈듯이 편했는데;
<razGon_Xch> 편하게 지내도 감염이라는 것은..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 헉.. 애들재우고 오겠습니다.
<oming> 안녕하세요~ Ibus 질문좀 해도 될까용??ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 물많이 드세요. 그리고 수면을 잘하시구요.
<razGon_Xch> 병원가셔서 처방받으시구요.
<Markers> 네에
<Markers> 내일 아침에 가야되겟군요
<razGon_Xch> Markers, 그리고 선물.
<jasonjang> oming, 께서 하는 질문이라면, 아마도 심도가 무척 깊을 것 같은데...감휘 누가 답을 하겠어요?
<DarkCircle_> 헉! IBus!!
<DarkCircle_> 그 어렵다는 IBus를!
<oming> ...
<oming> 나비를 사용하려고했더니.. 이상하게 키가 잘못눌려서 나오더라구요..
<razGon_Web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Web> samahui: 질문있는데요. 제 넷북에 크런치뱅을 올렸습니다. 근데 문제가 두가지가 생겼습니다. 1.무선랜설정. 2. 한영전환키의 활성화
<razGon_Web> 이것만 보면 루분투로 돌아가지 않아도 될듯합니다.
<samahui> 한영전환키는 nabi나 ibus 설치하셔야 합니다
<razGon_Web> 설치했습니다.
<samahui> 설치한후
<samahui> 터미널에서 im-switch -c 명령으로
<samahui> input method switcher에서 nabi나 ibus 선택해주시면 됩니다
<samahui> 그 후 리붓팅이나 다시 로그인해주시면 정상적으로 작동할겁니다
<samahui> 그리고 무선랜은 어떤 문제인가요?
<samahui> 안잡나요?
<razGon_Web> 예ㅃ
<samahui> 전 크런치뱅 설치했을때 무선랜을 못잡은 경우가 없어서 ... 혹시 종류가 무엇인지요? 무선랜
<razGon_Web>  im-switch로 했는데. 한영전환은 됩니다만. shift+space로요. 그거 말고 한영전환키가 먹지를 않아서요
<razGon_Web> x130의 무선랜인데. 리얼텍종류인거 같습니다. 루분투도 자동으로 잡더군요.
<samahui> shift_space는 메뉴바에 nabi 아이콘에서 마우스오른쪽버튼하면 메뉴 나옵니다
<samahui> 거기서 설정해주셔야 됩니다
<samahui> 무선랜은 새로 드라이버 설치해주셔야 될듯한데요. 아니면 넷북자체에서 끄는 스위치가 있어서 꺼놓은신거 아닌가요?
<razGon_Web> 잠시만요
<razGon_Web> 흠... 크런치는 제게 무리군요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Web> 일단 한글 전환문제는 키지정이 안되는 줄 알았는데. 됩니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Web> 근데 무선랜은 약간은 무리군요...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Web> 게다가 한글이 어플에 안써져요.
<razGon_Web> 흠... 이기회에 다른 배포판을....ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Web> 안되면 루분투로 가야 겠습니다.크런치가 좋기는한데..쩝.ㅎ
<samahui> 한글이 어플에 안써지는건 한글폰트 설치해보세요
<samahui> 스넵틱스패키지관리자에서
<samahui> font 로 검색해서 한글폰트 다 설치해주시고 시스템 설정에서 한글폰트 선택하면 됩니다
<samahui> 우분투랑 그다지 차이 없는데 폰트 설치가 안되있어서 안되는게 많아요
<razGon_Web> 폰트문제는 처음에 해결되었습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Web> 나눔코딩과 나눔체로만요.ㅎ
<razGon_Web> 아. unfont!
<razGon_Web> 이거 설치해야 겠군요.ㅎ
<samahui> 그밖에 무선랜은 랜카드 종류 아시면 드라이버 새로 설치하시면 됩니다.
<samahui> 이도저도 귀찮다 싶으시면 간단하게 랜카드 교체해버리는 방법도 있어요 ^^;;
<samahui> 남는 노트북용 랜카드 하나 드릴 수 있습니다. IBM인증 무선랜인데 비록 g까지만 지원하는 놈이지만 왠만하면 다 잡히는 놈입니다. 필요하시면 귓말창으로 주소 주세요 ^^
<razGon_Web> 아니요.ㅎ
<razGon_Web> 루분투에서도 잡히는 놈이라서요.
<razGon_Web> 루분투설치해도 될듯합니다.
<razGon_Web> 제가 리눅스상에서도 크롬이 필요합니다. 이게 이거 쓰다 보니 딴거 못쓰겠더군요.
<samahui> 크롬 깔려요
<razGon_Web> 조건은 3가지.1.무선 2. 크롬, 크로미엄 말고요. 3. 한글 문제 해결.ㅎ
<samahui> 파이어폭스와의 문제로 얼음족제비로 이름바꾸더니 기본적으로 크롬이랑 오페라 설치도 지원하더군요
<razGon_Web> 근데 이게 쉽게 하는 것으로 할려구요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 예 아이스 뭐가 그거군요.ㅎ
<samahui> 혹시 크런치뱅 최신이신가요? 그럼 크롬 바탕화면 마우스 오른쪽하면 나오는 메뉴에 네트워크보시면 크롬 인스톨 있습니다
<razGon_Web> 옙
<razGon_Web> 이미 크롬은 설치했습니다.ㅎ
<samahui> 아이스위즐이 얼음족제비인데 파이어폭스와 아이콘문제로 이름만 바꾼겁니다
<razGon_Web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 크롬이랑 한글문제는 해결하셨으니 무선랜만 잡으면 되겠네요
<razGon_Web> 제가 다른 것을 하는게. 제가 파이어 폭스 플러그인을 모릅니다
<razGon_Web> 옙
<razGon_Web> 그거면 이게 가장 좋더군요.
<razGon_Web> 넷북인데 날아다닙니다.ㅎ
<samahui> http://forcecore.tistory.com/1101 이거 함 보세요 리얼텍 무선랜이면 이렇게 설치해보면 되지 않을까 싶네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 맞아요 날아다닙니다
<samahui> 지금 제가 p5010으로 접속한겁니다만. 이놈에 크런치뱅깔고 영화보면서 채팅하면서 인터넷까지 하고 있습니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 요즘 넷북정도면 날아가다 못해서 워프할지도... ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_Web> 마지막 방점이라면
<razGon_Web> 작업줄을 좌측면으로 보낼수 있으면 짱입니다.
<razGon_Web> P5010이 좋은게 직사각형이지만 정사각형에 가까워서 균형이 맞아보입니다만. 넷북은 1024*600이라서 세로가 모자르고 가로가 조금 남습니다.
<razGon_Web> 윈도우xp에서도 작업관리자를 좌측으로 옮겨서 사용했습니다.
<razGon_Web> 일단은 그건 봐야 겠죠.ㅎ^^
<samahui> 1280*768 입니다 ^^
<samahui> 넷북보다 사용에는 좋습니다 ^^
<razGon_Web> 흠.. 무선랜을 잡기에는 지금 직장이라서 하긴 그렇구요.
<razGon_Web> 당연히 좋죠. DVD까지 되는데요.ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 거기다 전 SSD까지 달아줬습니다 ^^
<razGon_Web> 허걱..
<razGon_Web> 10년이후의 기술을 담다니...
<samahui> 안쓰는 zif타입 1.8인치를 zif to ide 구입해서 달아줘 버렸습니다
<razGon_Web> 미치겠다... ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 완전히 타블렛으로 만드셨군요...ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Web> 이것이 혁신이네요.ㅎ
<samahui> 용량이 32밖에 안되서 조만간 그냥 중고 160기가 ide로 바꿀거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 그래도 속도는 ide보다는 훨 좋습니다 ^^;
<razGon_Web> 당연하죠.!!
<samahui> 크런치뱅 좀더 써보다가 freeBSD나 한번 깔아줘 볼까 생각중입니다
<samahui> 근데 크런치뱅이 생각보다 쓸만해서 ㅎㅎ;; 오랜기간 함께 할 지도 모르겠네요.
<razGon_Web> 이게 거의 수준이 AK-47수준입니다.
<samahui> 네이트 빼고는 문제가 없네요 ^^;
<razGon_Web> 네이트요?
<razGon_Web> 그것도 해결방법있습니다.
<razGon_Web> 웹네이트온.
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Web> 아... 그거 전에 말씀드렸는데. 다른 문제 땜시 안된다고 했죠?ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 넵 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 회사에서 해당 아이피 차단입니다 ㅋ 뭐 외부 아무 무선랜이나 잡아쓰기때문에 이제 상관 없습니다
<samahui> 다만 이왕이면 그냥 네이트를 쓰고 싶어서요
<samahui> 기존 네이트 받아서 개조해보고 있습니다
<razGon_Web> 오웅..ㅎ
<samahui> 회사 일때문에 시간이 별로 없네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_Web> 부럽습니다.
<razGon_Web> P5010은 하드웨어만 된다면 앞으로 3년은 더 해먹을 수 있을 겁니다.
<razGon_Web> 최소요.ㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 상태가 너무 좋은거 완전 거져얻어와서 잘쓰고 있습니다. 베터리도 세시간씩 가는거 두개나 있어서
<samahui> 외부나가서 사용해도 최강입니다
<samahui> 외관도 그리 나쁘지 않고요
<samahui> 다만.. 역시 오래된 놈이다 보니 두껍습니다. ㅋ 무겁고요
<samahui> 그리고 최신 넷북과 달리 고사양코덱을 사용한 동영상은 시청 불가입니다 ^^;
<razGon_Web> 밀도가 높죠.ㅎ
<razGon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎ 코덱은 아무래도 그렇죠.
<samahui> 그래도 두장짜리 동영상이나 1.4기가 정도 용량의 동영상은 잘돌아가는군요 ^^
<samahui> 또 mp4로 나오는 미드들은 잘돌아가서 목적에는 상당히 부합해 주네요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-17
<samahui> 회사에서 몰래 모니터 옆에 붙여서 미드틀어놓기요 ㅋ ㅋ
<razGon_Web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 아무튼 채팅도 하고 영화도 보고 서버관리도 하고 하는 일이 많네요
<razGon_Web> 저는 페퍼민트로 한번 옮겨 보려구요.
<razGon_Web> 그래도 안되면 루분투로 옮겨 볼렵니다.
<samahui> 화이팅!
<razGon_Web> 실은 옮기고 싶은 놈이 있는데 SLAX
<samahui> 슬랙도 괜찮아요
<razGon_Web> 그놈으로 가고 싶습니다.
<samahui> 도전해 보는 겁니다
<samahui> 도전해봐야 성공하건 실패하건 뭔가 배울 수 있는 기회는 되자나요 ^^
<samahui> 전 회의 다녀오겠습니다 ^^
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 즐겁고 유익한 하루 되세요 ^^
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Web> nanun: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Web> samahui: 회의 잘다녀오세요.
<nanun> razGon/ 오늘도 커피향과 함께 시작하고 있습니다. :)
<razGon_Web> 어제밤도 커피요.ㅎ
<razGon_Web> 한봉거의다 먹어 갑니다.
<nanun> 저두요 ^^
<nanun> 초코렛향도 얻어 마시곤 있는데 점점 맘에 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 아. 초코렛 맛있군요.
<nanun> @.@ 넵
<nanun> 첨엔 좀 묘했는데, 마시다보니 좋네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Web> 저는 바닐라가 이게 차게 마시니 더 좋더군요. 입에 남는 바닐라향이 더 땅기게 해요.ㅎ
<nanun> 다음엔 바닐라를 마셔보고 싶은데, 기회가 있으면 좋겠네요 -o-
<razGon_Web> 얼른 바닐라 마시고 초코로 갑니다!
<razGon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 넵
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Web> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Web> yemharc: 충성!!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<nanun> Seony/ 안녕하세요-
<nanun> 안녕하세요-
<Seony> nanun: 안녕하세요
<nanun> 안녕하세요 :)
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<LuHa> 안녕하세요~
<Markers> 혹시 CMA 할려면 어디가 좋은지 아시는분 계시나요? 동양증권이 제일 좋을려나
<Seony> 아무래도 동양종금이 좀 낫긴하죠...
<Seony> 요즘은 모르겠지만, 동양종금은 예금자보호법이 적용되니까...
<Seony> 근데, cma 통장 쓰려면 출금 자주 할 생각하면 안되요... 수익율이 떨어져서...
<Markers> 네
<Markers> 한달에 한번꼴 아니면 3달에 한번꼴로 출금 한번정도 할 거 같아서요
<Markers> 통장 하나로 버티고 있었는데 큰돈이 들어오니 이거 갖고 있으면 막 쓸거 같아서 cma에 넣어둘려고 생각하고 있는데 금융쪽은 전혀 아는게 없어서 ㅡㅡ;
<Seony> 오... 몇천만원 들어오시는듯...
<Markers> 그런건 아니구요 ㅎㅎ;;;
<Markers> 아직 천만원도 못 모아봤어요 -_-ㅋ
<Seony> 음... 이자율이 대략 5% 미만일테니까, 과세적용하면 16.5% 뗄거고, 그럼 세후수령하면 500만원 모아봐야 1년 이자가 15만원 정도 밖에 안되겠네요...
<Seony> 한 달에 만원 정도...
<Seony> 근데 요즘도 일반과세가 16.5%인지 해깔리네요... 15.4%인가...
<Markers> 머 그게 어디예요 ㅎㅎ;; 그냥 예금 통장에 묵혀두는거보다야 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사채.... ㅋ
<yemharc> Markers: 요샌 별 차이 없어요
<yemharc> ......
<Markers> 맘 같아선 적금을 들고 싶지만 꾸준히 들어올 돈도 아니구;;
<Seony> 신체포기각서 받고 사채놀이 하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 일반예금 금리가 3.4~3.7 사이 왔다갔다 하고
<Markers> ...;;
<yemharc> 적금이래봐야 4% 간신히 찍는 수준이고
<Seony> Markers: 돈을 아예 안찾을수만 있으면 정기예금을 걸어두세요.
<yemharc> 근데 적금은 돈이 묶이는 대ㅣㄴ 이자를 바라는건데 그게 안되니 요새 적금상품이 안 팔리는거구요
<Markers> 정기예금은 머래요?
<Markers> 그냥 예금과 다른건가 -_-
<Seony> 제가 요즘은 잘 모르겠는데 아직 법이 안바뀌었으면, 지역단위농협, 새마을금고, 신협에서는 비과세가 2천만원까지 해줄 거에요.
<yemharc> 일정기간동안 돈을 은행에 묶어두는거에요
<yemharc> 중간에 찾을 수 없고요
<Markers> 적금이랑 비슷한거 아니예요 그럼?
<yemharc> Seony: 올해부터 비과세 상품 사라지지 않...........나가 아니구나. 은행은 있군요
<Seony> 적금은 매달 돈을 붓는거구요...
<Seony> 예금은 목돈을 묶어두는거고..
<Markers> 아.
<yemharc> 적금은 매달 돈을 넣는거고, 정기예그믄 일정 기간동안 시작부터 끝까지
<yemharc> 이자율도 다르고요
<Markers> 그냥 정기예금은 못 빼게 해놓은거군요
<Seony> 뭐 자기 돈이니까 못빼진 않는데, 중도해지하면 대신 이자가 거의 없다고 봐야죠.
<yemharc> 근데 그럴거면 안하는게 낫죠
<yemharc> 중도해지하면 이자 대부분이 해약금으로 나가니까요
<Markers> 언제 뺄지 몰라서 그건 안될듯 싶어요 ㅎㅎ;
<Markers> 흠;;; 동양종금 토욜에는 안 하는군요 ㅡㅡ;
<Seony> 금융기관은 토요일에는 안하잖아요
<nanun> Seony/ 엇, 일반인도 비과세가 있었어요??
<Markers> 대부분이 3%네요 이자율이 'ㅅ'
<Seony> 네. 제 2금융권에만 주는 정부의 혜택이에요. 아주 오래됐는데요
<nanun> 세금우대는 알고 있었는데, 비과세는 몰랐네요 ;;
<Seony> 없앤다 없앤다 하던게 벌써 10년은 됐는데, 아마 안없앨 거에요. 그러면 2금융권-농협,새마을금고,신협 등-이 죽거든요
<Seony> 대신 1인당 2천만원까지인데, 지금은 어떻게 법이 바뀌었는지는 모르겠네요.
<Markers> 1금융권이 은행 말하는거고 2금융권이 증권 인가요?
<nanun> 저축은행이 2금융권이에요.
<nanun> 1금융권은, 은히 듣는 큰 은행들요. 신한, 국민, 같은거..
<Markers> 저축은행이라는게 ''?;;
<nanun> 이쪽은 Seony님은 전문가셔서 제가 말하기 좀 그렇지만 ;;  http://search.daum.net/search?w=tot&DA=YZRR&t__nil_searchbox=btn&sug=&q=%EC%A0%80%EC%B6%95%EC%9D%80%ED%96%89
<nanun> 경기저축은행 솔로몬저축은행 현대스위스저축은행 .. XX저축은행 들요 :)
<Seony> 저축은행을 2금융권이라고 하긴 좀 그런데요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 아 그런가요? 제가 잘못된 정보를 드렸네요 ^^
<Seony> 법적으로 2금융권으로 불리우는 은행들이, 단위 농협, 새마을금고, 신협이거든요
<Seony> 근데 요즘은, 단위농협이랑 새마을금고는 규모가 커서, 아예 1금융권이라고 부르긴 하더라구요
<Markers> 음....;;;; 아무것도 모르는 저는 너무 어려운거 같습니다.
<Markers> 은행이라고는 농협 밖에 안 다녀봤는데 =_= 허헐..
<Seony> 1금융이든 2금융이든 그런 분류는 신경쓰지 마세요. 어차피 제도권 금융기관이면 다 똑같으니까..
<Markers> 혹시 다들 적금 드셧나요?
<Markers> 월급의 80%를 적금에 두기엔 좀 무리가 있을려나ㅣ;
<Seony> 많이 있어보이는데요 ㅎㅎ. 현실적으로 가능한 액수로...
<nanun> 대단하시네요. 급여의 80%를 저금을 ;;
<Markers> 지금 계획을 세우고 있어서;;
<Markers> 80%는 무리인거 같죠?;;
<Markers> 그렇게 엄청 많이 받는것도 아닌지라;;
<Seony> 아니면, 그렇게 해보시고 본인의 의지를 시험해보는 것도 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 사람마다 조건이 다 다르니, 그건 본인만이 알 것 같아요 ^^
<Markers> 학교 연구실에서 나오는 연구비로 대충 등록금으로 충당하고 남은거 가지고 어떻게 할까 고민하고 있는데 적금이 제일 나아보이기도 하고..
<Markers> 적금을 길게 잡는게 나을까요? 짧게 잡는게 나을까요?
<nanun> 전 짧으면 3/6개월 아니면 1년씩이 좋을 것 같아요. Seony님 답변이 궁금해요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제가 볼 때는 무조건 1년 이상은 해야된다고 봐요.
<Seony> 일단 울나라 이자계산은 연리이기 때문에, 눈에 보이는 이자를 받을 때도 좀 그렇고...
<Seony> 1년은 해야 본인 의지도 좀 시험해보고, 돈 모으는 보람도 느끼죠... ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 지금 1년으로 할까 2년으로 할까 고민인데 2년은 좀 긴거 같기도 하고;;
<nanun> 이율이 크게 변하지 않으면, 1년씩 끊어서 이자까지 같이 다시 예금해야 좋은 거 아닌가요? 전 그렇게 학습했는데 ^^
<Seony> 다시 하든 쭉 하든, 이율만 변동 없으면 똑같아요.
<nanun> 아항.. 그렇구낭..
<Seony> 어차피 이자계산방식이 복리가 아니라 단리라서 상관없거든요
<nanun> 전 1년마다 이자까지 넣으면.. 년복리가 된다는 느낌이었는데, 차이가 없나보군요..
<Markers> 적금 복리 아니예요?
<Seony> 단리에요. 울나라에서 복리 주는데는 거의 없어요
<Markers> 헐..
<nanun> 엇, 있어요?? +_+
<Markers> 복리인줄 알았는데
<Seony> 누가봐도 복리가 이자가 쎈데, 어느 은행이 주겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 헐 ㅠㅠ
<nanun> 아 책에서 계산할때만 있는게 아니라, 복리 상품도 있구나 ;;;
<Markers> cma가 어떻게 보면 그냥 일일 복리인건가;;
<Seony> Markers: 종금사가 미치지 않고서는 복리는 안줘요
<Seony> CMA에, 원금보장 해주는 것만해도 이미 엄청난 거에요.
<Markers> cma가 일일 마다 투자해서 투자한 이윤을 이자로 넘겨주는 식으로 하는거 아닌가요? 그렇게 알고 있었는데
<Seony> 일일마다 나온 수익율을 그냥 단순히 더하는 식은 아닐 거에요.
<Seony> 까먹어서 생각은 안나는데, 그것보단 좀 더 복잡해요
<Markers> 그렇군요;;
<Markers> 머 일단 점심 먹고 올게요 ;ㅁ; 올해에 돈 계획 좀 세워야겟네요
<nanun> 맛나게 드세요
<nanun> 복리상품은 몇 년 단위인가보네요
<Seony> 음... 아닐껄요. 상식적으로 생각해보면, 몇년 단위의 예금상품을 복리로 주면 은행 망해요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 원래, 금융기관이 돈을 버는 방식이, 손님에게 받은 예금을 다른 사람한테 대출해주고 거기서 나온 이자로 먹고사는 구조거든요.
<Seony> 그러니까, 예금만 많이 들어오는 것도 골치아프지만, 결국 그 예금들 이자 줄려면, 대출도 많이 해서 대출이자가 많이 들어와야한다는 문제가 생기죠...
<nanun> 아...
<Seony> 그래서 보통 예금이자에 +3~4% 정도를 더 높게해서 대출이자를 책정하거든요
<nanun> 그래서 주택 담보 대출이 많아야 되는거구나 ;;
<Seony> 그래야 대충 맞아서인데... 그런걸 감안해보면, 은행이 미치지 않고서야 예금이자를 복리로 줄 일은 없어요.
<nanun> 그렇군요-
<Seony> 제가 알기로 복리 상품은 20세기 이후로는 안나오는 걸로 알고있어요
<nanun> 은행에 대해서 수업 듣는 느낌이에요. 잼있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 금융관련 법안이 너무 자주 바뀌어서, 제가 알고있는 정보가 아마 구식일지도 몰라요
<Seony> 제가 근무할 때만해도, 과세율이 한 번 바뀌었었거든요..
<nanun> 그런데 공부 한다고 이것 저것 알아볼 때에는 기억 못하거나 모르고 지나친 것들이
<nanun> 나중에 이야기 하면서 하나 둘 새로 알게되곤 하네요
<nanun> 오늘 비과세가 딱 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 비과세이긴 한데, 아마 1.5%인가 뗄 거에요
<Seony> 1인당 2천만원까지만 되구요
<Seony> 1금융권에서는 안되요.
<nanun> 네 그래서 관련 정보 검색하니 쉽게 나오더라구요
<nanun> 저에겐 CMA보다 오히려 낫겠어요
<Seony> 단위농협을 비롯한 대부분의 2금융권들은, 지점들이 자체적인 이자율을 책정할 수 있거든요.
<nanun> 집도 경기도 쪽이라 해당 금융권 찾기도 쉽고
<Seony> 발품을 좀 파시면 이자 많이 주는 곳을 찾으실 수 있을 거에요
<nanun> 아 그래서 그렇게 들쑥 날쑥 하구나..
<nanun> 몇년전엔 7.9% 로 1년 예금 든 적 있어요
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이름만 같은 기관이지, 사실상 다른 회사라고 볼 수 있어요.
<Seony> 인사이동도 없고, 월급도 다르고, 직원도 다르죠.
<nanun> 비록 돈이 없어서 수중에 있는 돈 딱 100만원 예금했었지만..  그때 창구 여직원이 이상하게 쳐다봤던 기억을 잊을 수가 없어요 -_-
<nanun> 100만원도 돈이냐? 하는 눈 빛 T_T
<nanun> 아.. 그것도 모르고 있던 거네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그럴수밖에 없는게, 저도 예전에 일할 때, 신규 통장 개설하면서 14억 가져오신 분도 있었거든요
<nanun> 첨엔 그런 큰 돈 받으면 떨릴 것 같아요
<Seony> 아뇨. 수표라서 별 생각 없어요
<nanun> 아하 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 셔터 내리고 마감할 때, ATM기에 돈 채워두는데 보통 대당 5천만원씩 넣거든요.  그러면 돈이 돈으로 안보여요.
<nanun> 아.. 오히려 감정없이 돈을 보게 되는건가요? ..
<Seony> 그냥 "만원"이라고 불리우는 파란색 종이이죠 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nanun> 부르마불 하는 느낌인건가 ;;
<Seony> 손가락 크게 펴서 잡으면 대략 400만원 정도 잡히거든요. 그렇게 돈을 세어서 넣으니까 돈으로 안보이죠 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 400만원씩 12번 이상을 일일히 계수기로 다 세어서 넣는데, ATM기가 여러대 있다고 생각해보시면... ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 아...
<nanun> 사람인지라 탐이 날 것도 같은데.. 신기하네요
<nanun> 아 맞다. 친구 한 명이 농협인가에 있는데 물어봐야겠네요!
<Seony> 농협이 두 개로 나뉘어져있거든요.
<nanun> 단위랑 중앙요?
<Seony> 농협 중앙회, 단위 농협.
<Seony> 네.
<Seony> 중앙회는 1금융권이고 국책은행이라서 비과세 없어요
<nanun> 이체 할 때 안들어가져서 저도 2개인 것은 알았어요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 아..
<nanun> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 중앙회는 특수(국책)은행이라서... 아주 철밥통이죠 ㅋㅋ
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그저께부터 우분투 기술지원팀에서 파견 나와서 지금 며칠째 작업하고 있는데... 이게 쉬운게 아니군요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> @.@?
<nanun> 어떤 작업중이신데요?
<Seony> 오픈스택 클라우드 시스템 구축하고 있어요
<nanun> 밀려있던 모든 일을 하고 계시는 거라고만 알고 있는데 ;;
<Seony> 제가 하는 건 아니구요 ㅎㅎ 저는 암것두 몰라서 그냥 옆에서 잔심부름만..
<nanun> ㅎㅎㅎ
<nanun> 어떤 플랫폼인지 몰라서 구글링..
<Seony> 원래는 첫출근하면 이렇진 않은데, 아무래도 해외에서 기술지원팀을 불렀으니까, 얘네들 와있는 동안은 받을 수 있는거 다 받아야한다고, 미안하다네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 우분투에요
<Seony> 저희 시스템이 전부 우분투 서버 기반이거든요
<nanun> 아항..
<nanun> 여기 채널과 딱 맞는.. ㅋㅋ
<nanun> 저도 회사 와 집에서 모두 우분트를 쓰지만
<nanun> 그냥 윈도처럼 쓰기만 해서 ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러게요. 여기 기술지원팀한테 우리 로코팀 관리하는 아시아지역 대표 아냐고 물어보니까, 로코팀 멤버하고는 전혀 교류가 없다네요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 교류가 전혀 없군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 저는 넷북을 우분투기반으로 변경했습니다.
<razGon_Web> 루분투->크런치뱅->페퍼민트
<razGon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> samahui: 오셨군요.
<razGon_Web> 저. 페퍼민트로 변경중입니다.ㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 루분투랑 비슷한데 더 가볍네요.
<samahui> 회의하고 와서는 아무생각없이 일하다 봤더니 떨어졌더군요
<razGon_Web> 근데 한글의 문제가.ㅎ
<samahui> 그전에 잡았던 인터넷 회선이 끊겼네요
<razGon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎ 무선이시군요,
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 회사 회선은 감시받아서
<samahui> 노트북은 외부 회선 아무거나 잡아서 씁니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 한글은 보통 해결방법 비슷합니다
<samahui> 폰트랑 언어팩 설치
<samahui> 그리고 nabi나 ibus같은 입력기 설치
<razGon_Web> 이상한게 언어지원은 설치되었는데. 입력기 설정에는 nabi가 안나오는 불편한 진실
<samahui> 나비 딸로 설치해야 할거예요
<samahui> 아니면 ibus쓰세요
<samahui> ibus 좋아요
<razGon_Web> 옙 설치했습니다.
<razGon_Web> 저는 나비가 좋습니다.ㅎ
<samahui> 저도 나비가 좋아요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 점심 먹으러 다녀오겠습니다
<samahui> 점심 맛있게 드세요 ^^
<razGon_Web> 맛점요^^!
<nanun> 나비가 좋은데, 외국 IME랑 번갈아 쓰는 좋은 방법을 모르겠어요
<razGon_Web> 저는 거의 한영이라서요.^^;
<Markers> 밥 먹고 왔습니다 @_2
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 드디어 채팅머신의 귀환!
<nanun> 아..
<nanun> razgon님이 3명이닷
<Markers> 흠;; 돈 관리에 대한 책 같은게 있을까요? 먼가 정리가 안되는 기분이네
<nanun> 재테크 간련 도서들 빌려서 봐보세요
<nanun> 예금/적금/CMA 등 기본 상식까지는 이해시켜 주더라구요
<razgon_ppmt> 다시 들어왔습니다.
<Seony> 돈 관리는 원래 기본적으로 경제에 대한 지식이 있어야하는건데.... ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 재테크 관련도서는 아마 더 어려울 거에요.
<razgon_ppmt> Seony, 적극동감합니다.
<Seony> 기본적으로 예적금이 뭐고, 그 이후에 파생상품이나 투신상품이 뭔지 알아보는게 좋아요
<razgon_ppmt> Markers, 재테크 생각하면 3포하셔야...
<Markers> 3포 ''?
<nanun> 음? 3포??
<Seony> 이율이나 세율이 어떤건지도 알아야하고 하니까, 기본적으로는 금융에 대한 공부보다는 경제에 대한 공부부터...
<Markers> 저 유일하게 돈 관련해서 읽은 책이 4개의 통장 이거밖이라 ㅡㅡ;
<razgon_ppmt> 그리고 투자는 안하시더라도 주식이나 그런 경제 흐름에 대한 것은이해 해야 합니다.
<Seony> 원래 투자는, 경제흐름에 대한 이해가 없으면 그냥 "나 망했소" 하는 거랑 똑같은 거에요.
<Seony> 기술적 분석은 얼토당토않는 얘기고...
<razgon_ppmt> 당연히 그렇죠.ㅎ
<Seony> 주식시장에 기술적 분석이라는 게, 일리야 있겠지만, 제 생각엔 말도 안된다고 봐요
<razgon_ppmt> Markers, 3포는 연애, 차, 취미를 포기한다는 겁니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 물론 결혼 연애 육아의 3포도 있지만요.ㅎ
<Seony> 그리고, 절대 주식으로 돈 벌 생각해도 안되구요
<razgon_ppmt> 주식은 햇지나 보너스정도.
<Seony> 네. 여유자금 있을 때 그냥 소소하게 굴리는 정도만 해야되요.
<Seony> 뭐 전재산을 털어놓고 올인하겠다... 사실상 주식 = 도박
<Seony> 아, 우리는 공돌이니까 다르게 표현해야겠네요. 주식 == 도박 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 옷! 상당히 매력적이네요.ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 올인.ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 페퍼민트로 바꾸니 상당히 속도가 납니다. 넷북인데도 괜찮습니다.
<nanun> do(stock) {return life_fail;}
<nanun> @.@ 오늘은 라면이 먹고 싶어서 도시락으로 라면과 찬밥을 가져왔습니다
<nanun> 있다 뵐께요-
<Seony> 맛나게 드세요
<razgon_ppmt> 핫. 점심 먹고 왔습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 점심시간에 와서 환자 안본다고 진상떠시는 분들이 가장 싫습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 물론 급하면 봐드리는데. 진상을 떠시는게 진짜....
<Seony> 돈을 내는 입장이라서 그렇습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 공과금 마감일날 되면 은행에 사람들이 바글바글하거든요...
<Seony> 그때 고개 살짝 들어서 싹 훑어보면, 얼마나 애원하는 눈빛으로 쳐다보시는지.. ㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 애원을 하는 눈빛이면 얼른 해드릴텐데. 이건 애원이 아니라 아주 난리입니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 왜 안하냐는 식으로 말합니다.
<Seony> 그게, 공과금 내러온 손님 입장에서는, 저희한테는 절대 말 그렇게 못하거든요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 그렇죠. 저희도 그렇게는 잘안합니다. 나름 급하신 입장이 있는데요.
<razgon_ppmt> 근데 밥먹는데 앞에서 계속 소리지르면 잘해드리고 싶어도 맘이 그렇게 안나오더군요
<Seony> 미국 같았으면 경찰 부를텐데 ㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 한국은 1500원내고 이러니 그렇죠.
<Seony> 뭐 어딜가나 진상은 있기마련 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어쩔 수 없는 거 같아요
<razgon_ppmt> 뭐 그렇죠. 그게 다 의사의 업이라고 생각합니다.
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 뭐 벤틸레이션 이라고 생각해요
<Seony> 퇴근합니다
<razgon_ppmt> 헉. 인사도 하기전에...ㅠ
<yemhrac> 안녕하세요
<razgon_ppmt> yemharc, 점심 맛있게 드셨어요?
<razgon_ppmt> 저 페퍼민트에 안착하기로 했습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 농협인터넷 뱅킹을 안녕으로 하고.ㅎ
<yemhrac> 머리 자르러 왔는데 일하라고 컴이 있네요;;
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 나와서도 일을 하실수 있나요? 지금 웹으로 접속하신것일텐데 말이죠
<yemhrac> 그러게 말이죠 ㅎㅎ\
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemhrac> 어차피 컴으로 붙을수 있으니까요
<razgon_ppmt> 하긴 그렇네요.
<razgon_ppmt> 확실히 채팅하는 건 넷북이 찰지네요.ㅎ
<yemhrac> 근데 키보드가 익숙하질 않네요...
<razgon_ppmt> 데스크탑으로 할때는 기계식 키보드를 놔야 찰진데.ㅎ
<yemhrac> 키 위치가 좀틀려서..
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemhrac> 시끄럽단 클레임을 듣고서 기계식은 치웠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> 허걱..
<razgon_ppmt> 나가셔 버렸다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<nanun> @.@
<nanun> 식사하고 왔습니다 :)
<razgon_ppmt> 맛점 되셨습니까?
<nanun> 네 ^^
<razgon_ppmt> 저는 아침을 안먹으니 맛점..ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 간만에 라면은 입이 즐겁네요 :)
<razgon_ppmt> 오우.. 쌀쌀한 점심에 라면은 별미죠.ㅎ
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 넷북을 리눅스로 설치한 이유는?
<razgon_ppmt> 원격을 이용해서 여러 컴을 하나로 움직여 볼까했습니다.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 아웅... 점심시간이 끝나가네요.ㅠ
<samahui> 점심을 든든하게 먹고 한숨 자고 왔습니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 남은 오후 시간도 활기찬 시간 되세요
<razGon_Web> 진료보고 올께요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 으 춥네요...
<samahui> 날씨가 쌀쌀하네요
<samahui> 점점 추워지네요
<samahui> 잠시 나갔다 왔는데 아침보다 오히려 춥습니다
<LuHa> 어휴, 고기집에서 점심특선으로 나오는 석갈비를 먹고왔는데 맛있네요
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 원격연결 완료.
<razgon_ppmt> 웹쪽의 클라이언트는 아웃하겠습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 늑대소년이 드디어 떳네요.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 레미제라블도 뜨고.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 늑대소년 레미제라블 다 떴군요.
<samahui> 하지만 놀라운건 개봉도 하기전에 FHD로 떠버린 클라우드 아틀라스 입니다
<LuHa> 맙소사 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그 영화는 망해서 그럴 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<LuHa> 근데 보통 '떳다'라는 표현은 어디에 뜬건가요?
<autowiz2011> 꺄 늑대소년 떴나요??
<LuHa> 전 네이버 영화 다운로드에서 받는데...
<Seony> 토렌트 아닐까요
<LuHa> 그, 그렇군요;;;
<samahui> 보통 토렌트에 뜨면 다 떳다고 봐야죠.
<LuHa> 네.. 좀 아쉽아쉽.. 암만해도 '돈'을 내고 이용하는게 아니니까요
<samahui> 전 다운받는건 유료사이트에서 받습니다.
<samahui> 보통은...
<LuHa> 멋져요, 당연한거지만 멋져요
<LuHa> 근데 저도 보통은 그래도... 찾아도 찾아도 없는건... 헤헤
<JSTae76> SSD에서 토렌트로 업/다운로드 받으면 어떤 영향을 미칠까요?
<samahui> 저도 없는건 어쩔수 없죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> JSTae76: 읽기만 하면 별로 문제 없을 거에요.
<JSTae76> Seony, 그렇군요
<razgon_ppmt> 클라우드 아틀라스.ㅋ
<JSTae76> razgon_ppmt, 라즈곤님! 안녕하세요!!
<razgon_ppmt> JSTae76, 드디어 넷북에 페퍼민트 올렸습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 가상화기능으로 사용합니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 와우
<JSTae76> 전 지금 카페에서 코딩중입니다..키키
<JSTae76> 돈이 없어서 2층 뒷문으로 들어가서 작업하는건 비밀
<razgon_ppmt> 듀얼스크린으로 양쪽에 가상창을 두면 3개의 컴을 콘트롤하죠. 그러면서 진료컴에게는 최소한의 로딩을 줍니다.
<autowiz2011> 오늘은 집에가서 늑대소년이나 볼까보다...
<autowiz2011> 거울에 비친 오즈모습 == 늑대소년 ?? T.T
<razgon_ppmt> 늑대소년 토렌트에떳습니다.ㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 늑대소년 말고 일본 애니인데 늑대인간 엄마랑 애들 둘 나오는거 제목이 뭔지 아시는 분?
<suapapa> 출발비디오여행에서 본 것 같은데 개봉은 했는지 디스크로 출시가 되긴 했는지는 모름.
<LuHa> 전 일본애니에 늑대하면 원령공주밖에 생각이 안 나요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 그건 '늑대아이' 일겁니다
<razgon_ppmt> 늑대아이?
<razgon_ppmt> 그런것도 있군요.
<razgon_ppmt> 미국은 늑대 초능력자. 한국은 늑대소년. 일본은 늑대아이.
<yemharc> 영화의 포인트도 다 틀리죠
<yemharc> 미국은 액션 한국은 로맨스 일본은 양육 (....)
<razgon_ppmt> 사육?
<yemharc> 양육
<yemharc> 아이를 동물병원이랑 일반병원중 어디로 데려가야 하나......같은 고민을 하는 엄마의 이야기죠 (먼산)
<LuHa> 양육...
<samahui> 오늘 바쁜날이군요
<samahui> 저녁에 영화를 예약해 놓은걸 깜빡 했습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> samahui, 영화뭐 보실건지요?
<razgon_ppmt> 레미제라블?
<samahui> 그건 이미 봤어요
<samahui> 나오자마자 ^^
<samahui> 이번에는 임파서블입니다
<samahui> 인파서블 보고
<nanun> 호랑이와 함께 표류한 영화 재미있어 보이던데요 +_+
<samahui> 내일은 7번방의선물 예약되어있네요
<samahui> 네 파이도 재미있게 봤습니다
<samahui> 라이프오브파이
<samahui> 끝이 충격적이죠
<nanun> 아항, 그런데 영화 마니아신가봐요 거의 다 보시나봐요
<samahui> 영화를 좋아하기도 하고
<samahui> 여친님이 영화제작자라
<samahui> 표를 잘 구해줍니다
<nanun> 헉
<razgon_ppmt> 임파서블?
<razgon_ppmt> 허걱...
<razgon_ppmt> 정말 많이 보시는 군요.
<razgon_ppmt> 허걱. 여친님이 영화제작자...!!
<razgon_ppmt> 무섭군요.
<samahui> 덕분에 시사회도 많이 가고
<samahui> 무대인사도 많이 봅니다
<nanun> 오~
<razgon_ppmt> 흠. 대부분의 데이트가 영화관이군요.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 부럽습니다!
<samahui> 대부분의 데이트는 식도락 입니다 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<nanun> 제작하는 곳에 가기도 하시나요? 잘 모르는 세계라 엄청 신기하네요
<samahui> 간혹 감독이나 배우 소개도 받고
<razgon_ppmt> 오웅~~!! 부럽삼!
<razgon_ppmt> 허거걱.
<samahui> 촬영할때 따라가기도 하지만
<samahui> 거의 내부 지원팀이라
<samahui> 직접적으로 제작현장에 가지는 않습니다
<razgon_ppmt> 앤서니 킴 같은 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<nanun> 아..
<samahui> 거기다 이건 비밀인데 삼촌이 다른 제작사 사장이라 이리저리 발이 넓더군요
<samahui> 뭐 덕분에 덕만 봅니다
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nanun> 나중에 감독하시는 건가요? +_+
<samahui> 감독 할지도 모르지만
<samahui> 제가 말릴라고요
<nanun> ?? 왜요?
<samahui> 하는거 봤더니 영화판 너무 힘들더군요
<samahui> 돈많은 투자사에 좌지우지되고 결국 그들 돈잔치뿐인지라
<nanun> 아..
<samahui> 일은 힘들고 이윤은 엄청 대박처야 좀 남더군요
<samahui> 보통은 본전 조금 넘게 남겨서 노나먹고 끝입니다
<nanun> 그렇군요..
<samahui> 거기다 요즘 영화판이 일부 대형투자배급사가 스크린 점유해버려서
<samahui> 소규모 투자사나 제작사는 영화 올리지도 못하더군요
<samahui> 스크린 갯수 많이 잡고 재미 없어도 밀어부쳐서 돈벌어 버리는 식이라 마음에 안들어요
<nanun> 음.. 그건 그래요..
<samahui> 지난해 재미있는 영화 많이 나왔는데 대부분 밀려서 올해나오던가 아예 잠깐 나왔다 사라지더군요
<samahui> 대표적인 놈들이 광해랑 타워입니다
<samahui> 광해야 재미라도 있었죠
<nanun> 타워는 재미없다고 듣기만 했는데.. 그정도인가요..
<samahui> 타워는 자리만 차지하고 동시기 개봉한 좋은 영화들 영화관에서 쫓아내기만 하더군요
<nanun> 광해도 조금은 실망했지만 .. 볼만했는데..
<samahui> 나름 볼만은 한데 투자대비 별루죠
<nanun> 아..
<samahui> 광해는 재미라도 있었죠
<nanun> 이름은 생각 안나는데 작년에 1개 보고 싶었는데, 상영관을 못 찾겠던데;.
<samahui> 타워는 전 실망이였습니다
<samahui> 저도 그런영화 많습니다
<samahui> 우선 공포만해도
<samahui> 올 여름에 나온게 없죠
<samahui> 다 밀려서
<samahui> 기회되시면 유료사이트에서 다운받아보세요. 인시디어스 라고
<razgon_ppmt> 예
<samahui> 엄청 무섭고 잘만든 영화인데 우리니라에서는 알게모르게 상영했는지 않했는지도 모릅니다
<razgon_ppmt> 헉..
<razgon_ppmt> 안되는데...
<razgon_ppmt> 무서운건 꿈에 나와용..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 재미있게 무섭습니다
<samahui> 간만에 재미있게 본 공포물입니다
<nanun> 아. 언젠가부터 공포영화는 꺼리게 되더라구요..
<samahui> 정말 잔인하고 그런게 아니라 싸늘한 분위기와 내용으로 압도하죠
<samahui> 저도 요즘 공포는 안좋아해요
<samahui> 너무 잔인하기만하고 지저분하고 그래서
<samahui> 찝찝하죠 보고나면
<nanun> 네 피가 흥건한 것은 정말 싫고, 그런 분위기로 압도하는 건 그래도 좀 괜찮은데, 그래도 꺼리게 되네요 ;;
<razgon_ppmt> 저는 러브픽션 좋게 보았어요
<samahui> 으스스한 분위기와 스토리로 승부하는 영화가 없어요
<nanun> 맞아요. 언젠가 공포영화하면.. 피가 흥건하고 잔인한 부분을 사실적으로 묘사하려고만 하는거 같아요.
<nanun> 속이 울렁거려서 원 -_-
<samahui> 인시디어스는 그런식으로 무섭게 만드는 영화가 아니라 재미있어요
<samahui> 한번 보세요
<nanun> razgon/ 전 그것도 좋았지만, 내 아내의 모든 것이 더 재미있었어요
<razgon_ppmt> 아. 그런영화 있죠.
<razgon_ppmt> 스크림.
<samahui> 내아내의 모든것 재미있었죠
<samahui> 저도 정말 재미있게 봤어요
<razgon_ppmt> 저는 그거 좋게 보았어요. 물론 초기에 잔인하지만, 그다음은 점점.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 내아내의 모든것은 흥행도 성공했죠.ㅎ
<samahui> 스크림은 말그대로 지금까지 나온 공포영화들의 오마주 같은거죠
<nanun> 오홍..
<samahui> 공포영화의 법칙을 그대로 답습하는
<yemharc> 요 근래 본 영화는 공모자들이 제일 기억에 남네요
<razgon_ppmt> 솔직히 러브픽션은 흥행이 안된건데 괜찮아요.
<razgon_ppmt> 공모자들...ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 공모자들은 안봤어요. 장기밀매 내용이 좀 찝찝해서
<razgon_ppmt> 그것도 괜찮았죠.
<samahui> ^^;;
<razgon_ppmt> 근데 그건 약간 부당거래삘이 나오더군요.
<samahui> 그거 찍기 전에 임창정이 정통연기 오랬만에 한 영화를 여친내 영화사에서 제작햇었는데
<samahui> 밀리고 밀려서
<razgon_ppmt> 나쁜 인간들은 잘되는 거.ㅎ
<samahui> 올말에 개봉한다네요
<samahui> ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 허거거..
<samahui> 부산영화제에는 나갔었는데
<samahui> 나름 분위기 좋다고
<samahui> 기대감이 큰데
<samahui> 광해와 타워등에 스크린밀리고
<razgon_ppmt> 배급사에서 밀리는 게 많죠.
<samahui> 창정이가 비슷한 이미지 연기를 연달아해버려서
<razgon_ppmt> 이미지가 소진이 되어 버렸죠.
<samahui> 전략적으로 미루어버리더군요
<nanun> 아..
<razgon_ppmt> 마케팅의 승리인 영화가 도둑들.
<razgon_ppmt> 마이웨이.
<samahui> 도둑들이 시작이죠 스크린선점과 대자본의 마케팅전략
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 마이웨이는 망해짜나요 ㅋ ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 그것도 밀어부치기 많이 했어요.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 그리고 그거 ....
<samahui> 타워 고렇게 밀어부치고도 중박치니까 요즘 좀 극장 스크린이 다체로워졌죠
<samahui> 볼게 많더군요
<samahui> 오늘 임파서블보고 내일 7번방의선물보고
<samahui> 다음주에 또 볼게 있는데
<samahui> 그렇게 한달정도 일정이 잡혀버리네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<nanun> 도둑들 전 좀 별로였는데 -_-
<nanun> (나도 본 영화가 많구나 ;;)
<samahui> 도둑들 그냥 눈요기영화죠 예전 중국 느와르적인
<samahui> 그런영화 많이 떴을때의 스타일
<razgon_ppmt> 도둑들이 무슨 르와르에요?
<samahui> 분위기가요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 쨤뽕... 장르리스
<samahui> 중국영화 같잔아요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 영웅본색에 오션스일레븐 썪어찌게 하면 도둑들이죠
<razgon_ppmt> 베를린도 그러기만 해봐라..
<razgon_ppmt> 근데 류승완은 조금 믿습니다.
<samahui> 베를린도 기대는 되는데 감독이 좀 스토리텔링이 약한 류승완이라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 스타일리쉬하고 스피디하게 화면은 잘만드는거 같지만... 왠지 좀 걱정이네요
<razgon_ppmt> 그렇죠. 원래 액션이라서. 그래도 부당거래는 괜찮았어요
<samahui> 류승완 좋아하는 감독입니다 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 다찌마와리~
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nanun> 뜬금없지만, 전 서편제 같은 영화 또 나왔으면 좋겠어요,
<samahui> 이번에 나왔지않나요?
<nanun> 엇 그래요???
<samahui> 청출어람이라고
<razgon_ppmt> 안되요. 그런영화는 흥행안됩니다.
<samahui> 청출어람(송강호, 신인여배우주연)
<razgon_ppmt> 이미 돈맛을 알아버린 배급사라서요.
<samahui> 송강호가 할부지 연기하는거요
<nanun> 어라. 코오롱 선전 아니였나요? ;; 뭔가 영화 선전 할 것 같이 나오고 끝에 코오롱 나와서..
<razgon_ppmt> 전효정인가? 전효성인가?
<nanun> 전 엥 영화같은 cf인가? 했었는데 ;;
<razgon_ppmt> 해요. 단편영화입니다.
<samahui> 영화 선전입니다 ㅋㅋ
<nanun> 아 -_- 이럴수가
<samahui> 근데 기대는 안되요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 여주인공 마스크가 왠지모르게 끌리는 타입이 아닙니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 자본 많이 들어가도 타짜 같은게 좋은데.ㅎ
<samahui> 타짜는 잘만들었죠
<nanun> 타짜도 좋고.. 서편제 이어 동편제도 사실 기대했는데..
<samahui> 우선 좋은 영화가 나오려면 기본 스토리가 탄탄해야되는데
<razgon_ppmt> 조승우의 신분상승.ㅎ
<samahui> 타짜는 만화의 재미있는 스토리 잘따왔죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 조승우등 출연진 연기도 좋았고요
<nanun> 실제로 창 하시는 분을 섭외해서 판소리 영화 나오면 좋겠어요
<razgon_ppmt> 덕분에 드라마상도 받고.ㅎ
<samahui> 청출어람도 창하는 아가씨 입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 취화선 같은게 그런건데 물마랐죠.
<nanun> 은행나무 침대도, 그 가야금 연주인가.. 그 연주 때문에 지금까지 기억하는데 ㅜ.ㅠ
<samahui> 예전 서편제 비스무리입니다
<nanun> 네 취화선도 무척 좋았어요
<samahui> 취화선 좋았죠
<samahui> 근데 전 이상하게 인연이 안되서
<samahui> 취화선 보다말고 또 보다말고
<samahui> 어쩌다 보면 중간쯤이고
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 마지막만 보고
<samahui> 결국 전체를 다 보기는 했는데
<razgon_ppmt> 저는 오히려 스캔들 같은 것도 좋았습니다.
<samahui> 내용이 짜집기가 안되요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 스캔들도 야한거 빼고봐도 내용 잘만들었죠
<razgon_ppmt> 그리고 마케팅이 망가뜨린 영화.은교
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 정말 사극영화에 대한 편견을 깨버렸죠.
<samahui> 이번에 그 스캔들 원작 영화 중국에서 만들었지 않나요? 장동건이 주인공인
<razgon_ppmt> 예
<samahui> 전 놈놈놈도 나름 신선하니 좋았어요
<razgon_ppmt> 은교는 외설 기대하고 봤다가 예술에 제자신이 부끄러웠습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 근데 스토리가 너무 난잡했어요.
<samahui> 은교는 그냥... 이슈만들기 였던거 같아요
<samahui> 어린아이 하나 벗기고 이슈화 해버린
<samahui> 주 내용 전달이 아쉽죠
<razgon_ppmt> 솔직히 그렇게  마케팅 가면 안되는데.
<samahui> 솔직히 은교 재미 없었습니다
<razgon_ppmt> 정말 좋게 보았거든요.
<razgon_ppmt> 저는 재미보다는 예술로 승화의 과정과 인간의 심리와 갈등. 이런게 보여서 좋았어요.
<razgon_ppmt> 나름 내면에 대한 연기가 좋아서요.
<nanun> 음.. 봐봐야겠네요.
<razgon_ppmt> 근데 불쌍한건  어린 여배우. 체모까지 보여줬는데...쩝...
<razgon_ppmt> 시라노 연예 조작단, 러브픽션. 이런거 좋아합니다.ㅎㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nanun> 저란 좋아하는 영화가 비슷하네요
<nanun> 그렇다면..., 은교도 재미있겠어요
<razgon_ppmt> 러브픽션 좋아요... 추천.. 하정우의 연기란... 보면 볼수록.ㅎ
<samahui> 전 다체롭게 좋하합니다. 우선 스토리 좋은 영화 좋아하고
<samahui> 영상미 좋은영화도 좋고
<razgon_ppmt> 은교는 조금 다른 성격의 영화입니다.
<samahui> 주인공 이쁜 영화도 ... ㅋㅋ
<nanun> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 이번에 반창꼬 잼나게 봤습니다
<nanun> 아 맞다. 저두요
<razgon_ppmt> 저는 못봤어요..ㅠ.ㅠ
<samahui> 왜냐면... 효느님 직접 보면서 봐서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 한효주는 갈수록 이뻐지는...
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 그거보면서 정말 이쁘다고 했는데..
<samahui> 솔직히 이쁘기보다는 애가 털털하면서도 착해보이고 인상이 좋아요
<razgon_ppmt> 소지섭하고 나오는거요.ㅎ
<samahui> 무대인사와서 멍하고 있었어요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 오직그대만인가 그거요??
<razgon_ppmt> 예 ... 한효주 원탑. 공격형 미드필더 소지섭.
<samahui> 소간지 나온 영화는 영화는 영화다 좋아합니다
<samahui> 잔인하기도 하지만 나름 재미있었어요
<razgon_ppmt> 회사원.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 그것도 스토리가 신선했습니다.
<samahui> 영화는영화다에서 소지섭 연기 맘에 들었어요. 눈빛 제대로 살리는 역은 역시 깡패 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 니들이 나를 해고 시킬수 있을 거 같아?
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 해결사
<samahui> 눈빛이 졸리는듯하면서 강렬해서 뭔가 우수에찬 그런 연기가 잘 어울리죠
<samahui> 나랑 눈이 비슷한데.. 왜 난 졸리다는 소리만 들을까요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 누군 너구리 팬더 소리 듣고 누군 간지소리 듣고 세상은 불공평해요 ㅠㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> 제 친구도 눈매만 실버스타스텔론 있어요.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 선해보이지만 강인한 인상.
<samahui> 심지어 수업시간에 교수님이 조냐? 라고도 했죠 ㅜㅜ  열심히 강의에 빠져 생각좀 했는데 ㅜㅜ
<razgon_ppmt> 요즘 괜찮게 보는 영화의 주류...
<razgon_ppmt> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 아저씨. 황해. 풍산개. 화차
<razgon_ppmt> 잔인한 리얼리즘.
<samahui> 이번에 나오는 영화중 가장 기대하는건 개인적으로 좋아하는 다이하드 5편 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 또 브루스?
<samahui> 브루스윌리스 아자씨는 늙어서 액션을 더 찍는거 같아요 ㅋ
<samahui> 레드도 찍더니 ㅋ
<samahui> 네
<razgon_ppmt> ㅋㅋㅋ 루퍼도 있죠.
<samahui> 이번에는 아들과 연결된 이야기라는군요
<samahui> 루퍼 잼있었어요
<razgon_ppmt> 발상은 신선한데. 중국영화의 르와르 보는거 같은 느낌?
<samahui> 스토리도 좋고 마지막 그 해결방법도 마음에 들고
<razgon_ppmt> 이건 아시아에서 익숙한 느낌이였죠.
<samahui> 발상에 비해서 전체적으로 흐름이 좀 그렇쵸
<samahui> 결자해지 ㅋ ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 리얼리즘. 잔인한.
<samahui> 그래도 영화관에서 보기에는 그런영화가 좋아요
<samahui> 솔직히 반창고 참 재미있기는 했지만 극장에서 보나 티비서 보나 비슷한 느낌인지라
<razgon_ppmt> 그렇죠.
<razgon_ppmt> 그게 디브디나 티브이 유선 방송까지 노린거 일거에요.
<samahui> 그래서 보통 드라마는 나중에 디비디로 보던가 다운받아보게되고
<razgon_ppmt> 아마도 투자사가 CJ?
<samahui> 액션이나 판타지 등등 스케일있는걸 주로 극장에서 보게 되죠
<samahui> 뉴
<samahui> 입니다
<samahui> new가 요즘 투자 많이 하죠
<razgon_ppmt> 뉴?
<samahui> CJ도 같이
<razgon_ppmt> 흠.. 조사해봐야 겠군요.
<samahui> new 큰대 입니다 요즘 한국영화 처음 스크린에 올라오는게 거의 뉴던데요
<razgon_ppmt> cj는 이제 미디어쪽에서 독보적인 기반을 갖추었더군요. 컨텐츠의 생산 유통 소비까지.
<razgon_ppmt> 그렇군요.
<samahui> 뉴 이번에 손해 봤죠. 미쓰고로  ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 근대 미쓰고는 그럴 수 밖에 없었을거예요. 기존 감독 중간에 마음에 안든다고 자르고 문제있는 예전 두사부일체 감독(학력위조경력으로 한동안 잠수)으로 대체했는데
<samahui> 결과물은 좋게 나왔는데
<samahui> 시사회도 성공적이고
<samahui> 기존 감독이 만든부분 그대로 이어받아서 만들고나서는
<samahui> 감독이 불만이였는지
<samahui> 시사회이후 마음대로 마스터 가져다가 손봐서
<samahui> 복원도 안되는거 그대로 상여했다네요
<razgon_ppmt> 허걱.
<samahui> 그게 지금 나온 그 미쓰고 고대로
<samahui> 그리고 망했죠
<samahui> 그래서 이번에 여친내 회사에서 그 감독 대리고 영화 찍으려다가
<samahui> 투자사가 반대한거죠
<razgon_ppmt> 그렇군요.
<samahui> 이것저것 감독의 이해관계가 걸려서
<razgon_ppmt> 미쓰고 괜찮았는데 말이죠.
<samahui> 아! 이런거 외부로 나가면 안되는 내용 입니다
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 더 괜찮게 잘나왔었데요
<razgon_ppmt> 나름 볼만 했습니다.
<samahui> 근데 그걸 가져다 마음대로 가위질하고
<samahui> 복원도 안되게 마스터테입가져다 고쳐서
<razgon_ppmt> 근데 집중력이 많이 떨어졌어요.
<samahui> 망했답니다
<razgon_ppmt> 허걱.
<Seony> 요 며칠 출근하면서 보니까, 박사학위를 갖고있는 교직원이 상당수 되더라구요...
<razgon_ppmt> 마스터테잎으로 하다니..ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 거기다 다른사람이 만들던거 이어받기해서 찍는데
<samahui> 제작비 문제로 기존 찍은거 그냥 그대로 가서 짜집기 할 수 밖에 없었다네요
<samahui> 뭐 그감독이 하는 덕분에 박신향만 죽어라 공짜로 일하고 갔죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 공짜는 아닌가
<samahui> 흠
<samahui> 아 이번에 나온 박수건달 잼있더군요
<razgon_ppmt> 잼있다더군요.
<samahui> 박수건달 볼만해요. 역시 우리나라 물건답게 나중에 억지로 질질 짜게 만들라고 좀 매끄럽지 못하게 편집된건 에러지만
<razgon_ppmt> 솔직히 별루 기대 안했습니다만, 예전의 이전편이 그리썩별루 안좋았거든요.
<samahui> 전 나름 재미있게 봤습니다
<razgon_ppmt> 박신양이 조폭두목으로 나온게 의외로 많더군요. 3개인가 되요.
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 두사부일체
<samahui> 약속
<samahui> 박수건달
<razgon_ppmt> 아..
<razgon_ppmt> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 또있나요?
<razgon_ppmt> 아.. 두사부일체군요.ㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 그건 아류작이 넘 많이 나와서리..ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 범죄의 재구성 잼있게 보았습니다.
<samahui> 두사부일체가 생각외로 흥한 덕분이죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 근데 뒤로 나온건 다 별로였죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 글죠.
<samahui> 범죄의 재구성은 조폭은 아니죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그래도 잼있었습니다
<samahui> 그런식으로 능글맞은역 잘하더군요
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 이번에 박수건달에서도 건달역보다
<samahui> 무당역이 참 찰지게 잘합니다
<razgon_ppmt> 무당.ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 혹시 청담보살과 믹스?
<samahui> 스토리도 괜찮아요
<razgon_ppmt> jasonjang, 어서 오세요.ㅎ
<samahui> 편집만 마무리만 조금 고치면 대작소리 들었을건데
<samahui> 안타까워요
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 영화보고 들어와서 일해야겠네요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 허걱..
<samahui> 전 이만 가볼께요 일찍가야되요 먼곳으로 예약해놔서 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 저는 집으로 들어가야 겠군요.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 옙
<razgon_ppmt> 내일뵈요.ㅎ
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요 ^^
<samahui> 나중에 뵈요 ^^
<LuHa> 가세여~
<LuHa> 가세요~
<razgon_ppmt> LuHa, 저는 좀있다가.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 요즘은 앱스토어에서 세일을 잘 안하는듯 보이네요. 별로 살만한 앱이 없네
<razgon_ppmt> 저퇴근합니다. 있다뵈요
<jasonjang> 즐 퇴군!! ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 밥먹고 다시 들어 왔습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> ㅓ카 ㅊㅈㅂㅂㅇㄹㅍㅇ 놈ㅂㅑㅐ
<razgon_ppmt> 헉...
<razgon_ppmt> 우리 아이가..
<razgon_ppmt> 죄송합니다. 민폐를 끼쳤네여
<razgon_ppmt> 후 어느정도 완성이 되었군요.ㅋ
<autowiz2011> aijfoiajweofijawf
<autowiz2011> 제손도 민폐를 좀 끼쳤습니다 하하
<razgon_ppmt> 아.. 넷북을 페퍼민트 리눅스로 다시 올렸습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 역시 빠릿하니 좋군요.
<autowiz2011> 노트북을 하나 새로 살려고 했더니 너무 비싸군요...
<razgon_ppmt> 주변 친구들을 협박해서 중고를 노리심이.
<autowiz2011> 그냥 쓰던거나 써야 하나 봅니다.
<autowiz2011> 회사에 말하면 회사 다니는 동안은 하나 줄거 같은데 회사 노트북은 3kg 에 육박하는지라.
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 회사노트북이 다 그렇죠.
<razgon_ppmt> 넷북은 주변에 노는 놈들 많아서 그놈을 받으심이 어떠신지요?
<autowiz2011> 그다지 의미가 없을것도 같은데 말이지요. 저는 1.3 kg 이상은 가지고 다니지 말자는 주의 입니다.
<autowiz2011> 친구가 적어서 인지 넷북도 안보이네요...
<razgon_ppmt> 저도 지금 채팅은 넷북으로 합니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 저도 넷북은 친구에게 받은 게 아니라 학교선배님이나 학회에 아시는 선생님에게 받은 선물입니다.
<autowiz2011> 넷북 나오던 초창기에는 아는 동생한테 넷북 뺏겨서 흑흑...
<razgon_ppmt> 허걱.
<autowiz2011> (여자였다는)
<razgon_ppmt> 헉.
<razgon_ppmt> 다시 뺏아와요.
<razgon_ppmt> 어짜피 지금쯤 창고에 있다는.
<autowiz2011> 지금 다시 가져 오기도 그렇고 ... 지금 가져와봐야 성능은 좀 힘들듯...
<razgon_ppmt> 넷북이 가장 불만스러운게 2가지 속도와 작은 화면인데. 모니터에 외부연결해서 쓰면 쓸만합니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 실제로 그렇게 재활용해서 쓰게 했죠.
<razgon_ppmt> 사용자가 초3올라가는 녀석이라서요.
<razgon_ppmt> 그리고 30대 주부.
<razgon_ppmt> 웹서핑과 동영상 감상이 거의 다라서 그정도면 퍼포먼스 나올거 같더군요.
<razgon_ppmt> 1.66기가 시퓨에 2기가램. 64기가 스스디.
<autowiz2011> ssd라...
<razgon_ppmt> 거기에 외부 무선키보드 마우스 달고, 외부모니터 달았습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 받은게 하드가 고장 난놈인데. 하드를 달려고 했는데 몇만원더 보태서 스스디 달았습니다. 속도향상을 위해
<autowiz2011> 드디어 퇴근시간이 왔습니다.
<autowiz2011> 집으로 고고싱 고고싱~~
<jasonjang> 집도 회사랑 멀쟎쵸? 오즈
<razgon_ppmt> 즐퇴용^^
<autowiz2011> 감사합니다.
<razgon_ppmt> jasonjang, ㅎㅎㅎ 넷북으로 채팅모드.
<jasonjang> 예. ㅎㅎㅎ 저는 놋북
<razgon_ppmt> autowiz2011, 스팀팩넣어드리죠!!
<jasonjang> 놑북?
<razgon_ppmt> 놑북말되네요.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 마눌사마께서 슈니발렌이라는 과자를 사가지고 오셨습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 독일도 아닌데. 비싼걸...
<jasonjang> 첨 듣네요
<razgon_ppmt> 밀가루튀긴 과자 같은 거에 코코넛과 초코등을 발라서 파는 겁니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 저도 말만 듣다가 처음 봤어요.
<razgon_ppmt> 근데 재료값하게 생겼네요.
<jasonjang> 맛이요? 모양이요?
<razgon_ppmt> 주먹만한 과자하나가 3500원...ㅎㄸ
<razgon_ppmt> 맛이요.
<jasonjang> 아
<razgon_ppmt> 굉장히 맛있습니다. 싼티가 안나요. 근데 삼천오백원... 노래방새우깡이....
<razgon_ppmt> 완전히 커피나 우유안주로 짱입니다.
<jasonjang> ㄲㄷㄲㄷ
<razgon_ppmt> seony님이 보내주신커피랑 같이 먹는데 완전 ...
<jasonjang> 커피, 거져 받은 것처럼 말씀하시네?! ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 이정도 좋은 커피를 그값에 받은거면 거져죠.
<jasonjang> 예, 하하하
<razgon_ppmt> 반커피중독자인 저를 커피중독자로 만든 녀석이니 말이죠.
<razgon_ppmt> 이전의 음료는 제로코크나 홍차 , 루이보스티 이런거였는데요. 녹차랑.
<razgon_ppmt> 지금은 무조건 커피.
<jasonjang> 오즈는 벌써 퇴근하셨나?
<jasonjang> 아, 그래서 ppmt 군요. razgon_ppmt
<jasonjang> 내 이해가 늦었음.
<razgon_ppmt> 아닙니다^^ 넷북에 올린 리눅스 배포판 이름이 페퍼민트여서요.^^;
<jasonjang> 예. 페퍼민트 로 이해했어요. ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 예 . 차이름으로 이하하셨을거 같아서요.^^
<jasonjang> 뒤늦게 깨달았어요.
<razgon_ppmt> 그래도 깨달으신게 어디에요? 다들 물어보시는 경우가 많던데요.ㅎ
<jasonjang> 헐~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 좋네요.  예전에 꿈꾸던게 커피에  맛있는 케익이나 과자에 채팅질 하는데....좋네요.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 근데 아이둘이....이 천국을 깨는 군요
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 후... 화장실에서 왔습니다
<razgon_ppmt> 한게임하고 오겠습니다.ㅎ
<samahui> 더 임파서블... 볼만했습니다.
<samahui> 저도 퇴근합니다. 영화보고 와서 일하려했더니 잘 안되네요
<samahui> 좋은 꿈들 꾸세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-18
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 조금 있으면 점심 시간이네요.
<samahui> 다들 즐겁고 푸짐한 점심식사 하세요 ^^
<LuHa> samahui: 님도 좋은 점심되세요 ^
<Work^Seony> Hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> Go home
<sungyo> ha-ee -_-)/
<razGon_web> 오늘은 다들 조용하시군요.
<razGon_web> 하긴 제 노트북도...ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 이젠 먹고살기 위해 공부해야하는 시기가 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그래도 좋아하시는 거 하시잖아요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 우분투.ㅋ
<Seony> 아니 무슨, 학교 교직원들이 다들 Ph.D에요...
<razGon_web> 준 캐노니컬 직원되시겠어요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제 상사도 Ph.D이고, 옆사무실 프로그래머도 Ph.D이고..
<razGon_web> 교직원되는데 시간이 남아 주변을 보니 학력이 높고. 그러다 보니 공부나 해야겠다.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런줄 알았는데요, 알고보니까 박사인 상태에서 취업을 한 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 허거거
<Seony> 이건 뭐... 저도 안짤리고 붙어있을려면 최소 석사는 해야겠다는 생각이 드네요..
<razGon_web> 하와이는 교직원이 되려고 새벽부터 소쩍새는 울엇다군요.
<Seony> 저는 정말 유학생활 6년이 너무 힘들어서, 공부는 더 이상 안하고 싶었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저도 해부학이 싫어서 얼른 학년만 올라가라 했습니다만.....
<razGon_web> 지금은 해부학공부를 다시한다는.... 이런 불편한 진실.
<razGon_web> 정말 힘들었을거 같아요. 초반 특히 3년간은.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 영어에다가 금액도 높구. 불안한 미래[한국으로 언제 쫓겨날지 모르는]...
<razGon_web> 상상이 갑니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 장난 아니었죠... 차라리 부모님이 학비를 대주면 마음이라도 편했을테지만..
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<razGon_web> 저도 결혼하고 초반3년동안 굉장히 힘들었습니다.
<razGon_web> 현실이 아주...
<razGon_web> 저는 집 아무데나 살면 되지 하는데. 와이프는 낳을 애들에게 찌질한 엄마 되기 싫다고 하더군요
<Seony> 찌질한 엄마는 무슨 엄마에요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그래서 무리하다가 보니 하나두개가 무리하게되고.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 몰라요...
<razGon_web> 지금 물어보니 주변에 친구들은 넓은 평수의 아파트에 들어가서 사는 거 보니 배아파하더군요.
<razGon_web> 하긴 그친구네는 시댁이 잘살고 해서 아파트해주었는데. 저희집은 여러 사정으로 그러지 못했거든요./
<razGon_web> 그러다가 3년정도 되니 약간 깨달은게 있는지 요즘은 마니 덜합니다.
<razGon_web> 제가 집값을 충당해야 했는데. 아무리 의사여도 집사기는 무리거든요.
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 저는 그런게 싫어서 한국 떴습니다.
<Seony> 여기서는 누구나 다 월세 살거든요
<razGon_web> 마눌님과 나이차이가 많다보니 현실감이 조금 떨어지더군요.
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<razGon_web> 저도 그게 어떠냐 하니. 싫데요.
<Seony> 다행히 제 와이프가 "극성스런 한국 여성"하고는 좀 거리가 멀어서 저랑 생각이 좀 맞다는 거에요...
<razGon_web> 그도 그럴것이 월세 산다고 사무소에서도 무시하는 투로 취급한다고 씩씩 거리더군요.
<razGon_web> 울와이프는 극성스런 한국여성은 아닌데. "대세병"으로 많이 제가 힘들었죠.
<razGon_web> 남들이 다 부실의 길로 힘든길로 가는 거라고 말해도 그길로 가고 싶데요...쩝.
<Seony> 근데 사실, 한국에서 살려면 남들 다 하는걸 하지않으면 좀 뒤쳐지는 경향이 있긴 해요.  어쩔 수 없죠...
<razGon_web> 그건 제가 3년동안 깨달은 것이고요.
<razGon_web> 여태까지는 남들 그리살아도 나만 편하면 되지 였는데.
<Seony> 그래서 저는 만약 지금이나 이후에 한국 돌아가게 된다면, 시골에서 살고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 이제는 제가 편할려면 마눌님 편하게해줘야 하고 그렇게 해야 조금 더 나아지니.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 딱 중소도시요. 서울에서 가까운. 제 고향인 아산 같은데요. 아니면 제주도가 좋을거 같아요.ㅎ
<Seony> 전 솔직히 미국와서 성격이 한 90도는 바뀌었거든요 ㅎㅎ.  이제는 시골이 딱 맞을 듯 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그래도 하와이는 치열한게 별루 없죠.
<razGon_web> 물론 풍해나 태풍.지진 화산등이 있지만요.
<razGon_web> jasonjang: 안녕하세요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 자연재해도 거의 없어요
<razGon_web> 예
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 한국은 툭하면 피해가 심하게 나서리. 그래서 더 치열한거 같아요.
<Seony> 뭐 한국 돌아가고 싶은 생각은 전혀 없긴하지만, 제가 여기 있고싶다고해서 마냥 있을 수는 없으니... 어쩔 수 없는 순간이 온다면 어디서 살면 좋을까도 생각해보곤 해요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> Aloha~
<Seony> jasonjang: 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> "뭐 한국 돌아가고 싶은 생각은 전혀 없긴하지만" 대단하시다!! 축하 ...아니 존경합니다. 부럽네요
<Seony> 부럽긴요... 말만 앞서고 능력은 안되는데요..
<jasonjang> 한국은 그저 여행으로만 가끔 다녀가요.
<jasonjang> 잠시 리붙
<razGon_web> Seony: 애들 어학때문에 싱가폴과 하와이 고민중입니다.
<Seony> razGon_web, 그럼 기러기 아빠 신세가 되시겠군요...
<Seony> 싱가폴은 잘 모르겠지만, 미국은 미성년자를 보호자 없이 두는 건 불법이라서, 부모 중 한 분은 반드시 있어야하는 걸로 알고있어요.
<razGon_web> 며 오래보낼생각은 없습니다.
<Seony> 아니면 별도의 보호자를 두거나...
<razGon_web> 지난번 심도 있게 말씀드렸지만, 아직 약5년뒤의 이야기입니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 지금은 고민하지 마세요.
<razGon_web> 첫째9-10살 둘째8살때 보내려구요.
<Seony> 뭐가 어떻게 바뀔지 모르거든요...
<razGon_web> 그래서 준비는 시키고 있습니다. 아무래도 대한민국 사교육이라는 게 공포 마케팅이라 별루 않좋아합니다.
<Seony> 아이들이 물론 배우는 속도가 빠르긴 하지만요, 온다고 다 배우진 않아요.
<Seony> 아이의 성격상, 말이 안통해서 주늑들고 사회성이 떨어지는 경우도 많거든요..
<Seony> 주눅
<razGon_web> 많은 것을 바라는 건 아니구요. 외국인 앞에서 꿀먹은 벙어리 되지 않게 하려구요.
<razGon_web> 최소한 몸짓 발짓하는 정도는 만들려는 게 목적입니다.
<razGon_web> 제가 서울에서 겪은 이야기 인데요. 외국인 노부부였는데. 주변에서 다들 피하더라구요.
<razGon_web> 그러다가 저에게 묻게 되었는데. 의외로 쉬운이야기 였습니다.
<Seony> 영어울렁증이 아니라 영어공포증이라고 해야겠군요..
<razGon_web> 혜화인가 시청인가 거기 간다고 하던거 같았는데 말이죠.
<razGon_web> 뭐 지금 이거 타고 어디까지 간다음 거기서 갈아타서 어디까지 가라 라고 말했던 것입니다.
<Seony> 그렇군요... 어찌보면 별거 아니긴 한데...
<razGon_web> 말도 단어 위주로. take a ride ....this line  and. cross the line 4-blue line. take off on City Hall.
<Seony> 단어 위주로만 해도 아마 잘 알아들을 거에요
<razGon_web> 알아 들었는지 thank you 하더군요. ㅎ
<razGon_web> 실은 저도 이태원에서 독일인 친구 안만났으면 저도 피했을거에요.
<razGon_web> 아니면 꿀먹은 벙어리.
<razGon_web> 명동에서도 일본인에게 길안내 해준적도.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 영어로요?
<razGon_web> 어디 음식점 찾길래 가는 길인데. 따라 와라 했죠. 가는 길이다.
<razGon_web> follow me.
<razGon_web> 아니요. 지도에서 찍고 어디냐고 하더군요.
<Seony> 요즘 한국에는 일본 사람들 많이 보이는 거 같더라구요
<razGon_web> 와따시와 이끄데스네...
<razGon_web> 서울은 혼혈도시입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 말도 안되는 이야기인데.ㅋ
<yemharc> 서울에 혼혈이 많나요?
<yemharc> ......처음 들어보는
<razGon_web> 이태원은 아프리카계와 미국계, 러시아계 사람들이. 신길동은 조선족이. 광화문쪽은 중국인이. 명동은 일본인이.
<yemharc> 어.......그건 그냥 외국인인게..;;
<razGon_web> 아니요. 여러 민족이 섞여서 한국인의 도시가 아니라는 것을 조금 거칠게 표현했습니다.
<Seony> 이번에 캐노니컬 직원 모니터를 살짝 들여다보니까, 캐노니컬사 메일시스템으로 지메일 쓰더라구요..
<razGon_web> 이미 한국형 중국문화가 피어 있는데도 많죠.ㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 전 차라리 그런게 나은거라 보는데요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 어쩔수 없는 구글.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 저도 괜찮다고 봅니다.
<yemharc> 자체 서비스도 좋지만 바꿔말하면 그건 그만큼 인력이 들어간단 말이니까요
<yemharc> 정말 중요한게 아니라면 외부의 잘 정제된 솔루션을 쓰는게 요즘엔 맞다고 생각해요
<Seony> 지메일이 쓰기편하고 다 좋은데, 구글이란 회사가 너무 무섭다는 점이 문제...
<yemharc> 우분투야 어차피 속을 까서 보여줘도 (...)
<Seony> 작년만 해도, 이미 하와이에 있는 대학들은 전부 지메일로 바꿨거든요
<yemharc> 근데 전 그 추세는 어쩔 수 없다고 생각하거든요
<yemharc> 이러니저러니 해도 현존하는 메일 시스템중에선 가장 잘 만들어져 있으니까요
<razGon_web> 그렇죠. 구글이 무섭다는게. 저도 최근 2년사이에 오피스 거의 안쓰고 지메일 오피스 씁니다.
<razGon_web> 가장 위력적인게 포터블기기와 피씨와의 연동.
<yemharc> 오피스는 어디라도 좋으니까 일단 이놈의 플랫폼 종속부터 좀 탈피하게 해줬으면 해요...
<jasonjang> 말씀중 미안! 저는 요즘, 외국인 만나서 대화안되면     안들(오이드)폰'의 앱 중에서 "(구글)번역"...그 중에서도 *대화 모드*를 즐겨 이용해요
<yemharc> jasonjang: 그거 번역율 괜찮나요?
<razGon_web> 오.. 저도 진료중에 구글 번역씁니다. 특히 중국인아줌마에게.ㅋ
<yemharc> 영 딴소리만 한다고 평이 좀 안좋던데
<Seony> 일본사람이 여기서 그거 쓰는 사람 봤어요
<razGon_web> 단어 위주로 전달 합니다.
<yemharc> 아항
<yemharc> 문장단위로 가니까 애가 정신을 못 차리더라구요
<jasonjang> yemharc, 실용에 문제 없었어요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 위급사태(?)에 직면하면 저도 써봐야겠네요
<jasonjang> 대화모드는 아시겠지만....말로 하면 스피커로 들려 나오니까...참 편해요
<razGon_web> 앞으로 한국은 국제화가 더 진행 될거다라는 게 제 예상입니다.
<razGon_web> 솔직히 다문화 가정도 더 많아지구요.
<Seony> 미국이 영어와 스패니시를 병행 표기하듯, 울나라도 한국어와 어떤 언어를 병행표기할 가능성이 클까요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 다만 그게 서울 한정일것같은 느낌이..
<yemharc> 이미 영어는 사실상 병행표기 아닌가요?
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.ㅋ
<jasonjang> 다문화...................문'성'명씨 등...여러분이 기여를 많이 하고 있었죠.
<razGon_web> 고인이 되신분.ㅋ
<jasonjang> 영어 병기.............대중고통에서는 중/일어 병기 많이 하고 있고요.
<razGon_web> 서울이 아니라 제가 장성에 있었는데. 전라남도에 인구 5만안되는 시골에. 제가 외국인 몇십명을 보았다면!
<Seony> 그건 관광객 때문에 그렇잖아요..
<yemharc> 음.....근데 놋북도 에이징이 있는걸까요...
<Seony> 아무래도 생활용품을 봐야... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그동안 좀 써오니까 왠지 발열도 그렇고 퍼포먼스도 그렇고 많이 안정된.......
<razGon_web> 베트남, 일본, 중국, 캄보디아. 필리핀...ㅋ
<jasonjang> 예밀, 농담이지만.........요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 놑북에 예밀'님이 에이징 당한 듯
<razGon_web> yemharc: 그냥 저에게 넘기세요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 맘에 안드시면 제가 폐기 처리 해드립니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> 수수료는 착불택배로.ㅋ
<yemharc> 일본은 관광객, 베트남은 국제결혼, 필리핀은 불법체류, 캄보디아는 유학생, 중국은 삼합회 (응?)
<yemharc> razGon_web: 맘에 안들리가 없잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 집에서 쓰는 파일서버에 랜카드 2개 묶어서 본딩하면 좀 오바일까요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그렇게까지 필요한가요?
<razGon_web> 일본은 오래전에 ㅌㅇ교.에서 온거구요.
<Seony> 파일전송할 때 좀 빨리 할려구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㄲ...
<yemharc> 전송 자체가 느린게 아니라면 차라리 레이드를.......
<razGon_web> 중국인은 일하러 왔구. 나머지는 국제 결혼요.
<Seony> 음... 실은 맥-리눅스간 기가비트 속도가 제대로 안나와요..
<Seony> 맥북-맥미니 에서는 초당 80메가씩 내줬거든요.
<Seony> 어쩔 때는 초당 100메가까지도...
<Seony> 근데 맥북-리눅스에서는 끽해봐야 35메가..
<yemharc> 어..... 어떤식으로 연결해도 그러나요?
<Seony> 네. 그래봐야 에어포트에 같이 묶여있는데요.
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다 있다 뵈요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 있다뵈요
<Seony> 지금보니까 55메가 나오네요
<yemharc> 아 그게 아니라 sftp나 뭐 그런 프로토콜요
<Seony> 네. 다 비슷비슷해요
<yemharc> 음;;
<yemharc> 그럼 아마 파티션 RW 때문일거 같네요
<yemharc> 리눅스에서 HFS+에 대한 읽기/쓰기 테스트 한번 해보세요
<yemharc> HFS+도 공개된 파티션인지 확실하질 않네요
<Seony> 제 맥북에서 리눅스 삼바 접속해서, 리눅스 파일을 제 맥북으로 가져오는 것도 그래요?
<yemharc> 맥에서 리눅스로 보내는건요?
<Seony> 리눅스->맥 이었어요
<yemharc> 리눅스->맥 만 느린거죠?
<yemharc> 맥->리눅스는 빠른데
<Seony> 맥->리눅스는 지금 해볼께요
<razgon_OpT2> 질문있는데요 우분투계열이 무선라인에서 같은 인트라넷상에서 연결하려면 뭘 설치해야돠는게 있나요?
<Seony> 똑같네요. 서로 초당 55메가씩.
<Seony> razgon_OpT2, 무슨 말이에요?
<razgon_OpT2> 우분투서버는 괜찮은데 이번 넷북은 그러지 못하더군요. 그먕 스탬드얼론
<Seony> 무선 상에서 같은 네트워크 안에 연결되려면, 같은 공유기에 붙으면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpT2> 그런데 네트워크로 접근이 안돠서요
<Seony> 네트워크 서비스 띄워져있구요?
<Seony> 예를 들면 삼바라던가..
<razgon_OpT2> 헉... 리눅스끼리도 해야하나요?
<Seony> 당연하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 리눅스끼리도 해줘야하는 게 아니라, 어떤 컴퓨터는 특정 서비스가 필요하면 특정 서비스를 제공해주는 프로그램(데몬)을 설치하는 건 당연한 거죠
<razgon_OpT2> ㅎㅎㅎ 일단 확인해볼께요.ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음...
<razgon_OpT2> 저는 자동으로 걸치되는 줄알았죠.ㅎ 배포판운 페퍼민트입니다
<jasonjang> 저는 요즘 제 이 놑북(우부투)가 제 오른쪽의 윈7 파일 공유로 못들어가서 노력중인데....
<Seony> yemharc: 맥북-리눅스 양방 모두 똑같이 초당 55메가씩 나오네요..
<yemharc> 음;; 이건 원인을 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 삼바라고 하셨으니 네타토크는 아니고...
<Seony> jasonjang: 윈7 계정에 혹시 비밀번호 설정되어있어요?
<Seony> yemharc: afp는 더 빨라요?
<jasonjang> 물론 비번 있고요, 비번 알고요.
<yemharc> Seony: 아뇨 속도는 애초에 파티션이 틀리니 그게 그거인데 타임머신 구성할때엔 netatalk로 연결해줘야 하더라구요
<Seony> 타임머신은 무조건 afp로 해야되요.  아마도 다른 플랫폼에서 사용하는 걸 막으려는듯요.. 아니면 파일 권한 acl 같은 것 때문이거나..
<yemharc> 아마 파일정보를 그대로 유지하려고 그런거 같아요
<Seony> 일단 내장랜 외에는 랜카드가 없으니... 랜카드 어디서 하나 굴러들어오기 전까지는 보류해야겠군요 ㅋ
<jasonjang> <Seony> jasonjang: 윈7 계정에 혹시 비밀번호 설정되어있어요? <--------- 이 부분에 저에게 도움을 주시겠우?
<jasonjang> 아니면 어느 분이라도...
<Seony> jasonjang: 아까 알고계신다길래, 제가 뭘 의미하는지 아시는 줄 알았어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 그냥 별거 아닌데요, 제 경험상, 삼바에 연결할 계정명이 윈도우7에서 비번이 없으면 접속을 거부하거든요
<jasonjang> 비번 ....안다는 말씀이외에 어느 의미도 없었는데...ㅎㅎㅎ 예, 글케도 해 봤어요.
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 특이하게 윈7은 '홈네퉉' 이라면서...엄청 튕기더라고요. ㅎ
<Seony> 음... 일단 윈도우7에 등록된 계정은 반드시 비번이 있어야해요.  그리고, 네트워크를 홈 말고 회사로 해보세요
<jasonjang> 예, 방금 막 생각이...홈 말고 회사(공용)으로 바꿔서 해 봐야겠다는......같은 생각! 감사.
<jasonjang> 홈 말고 회사(공용)으로 바꿔서는 않해 봤거든요.
<Seony> 공용으로 하시면 안될 거에요
<Seony> 회사로 해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 감솨~
<Seony> 별말씀을... (근데 안되면 망신... ㅎㅎ)
<Markers> 다들 집에 들어가셧나 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ
<Markers> 오늘 책 제본 뜨느라 정신 없이 시간 보냇네요; 주문한 컴퓨터도 와서 설치하고
<razgon_ppmt> 리하이요
<razgon_ppmt> 저녁 먹고 접속했습니다.ㅎ
<Markers> 어서 오세요
<Markers> mkv 파일 재생 할려니 재생이 안되네요 -_- 맥에서 재생할려면 코덱 같은것을 받아야 될려나
<Seony> vlc로 재생하세요
<Markers> quicktime player로는 안되나요?
<Seony> 퀵타임 플레이어는 좀 많이 제한적이에요
<Markers> 아까 찾다가 vlc 나오긴 했었는데 그것도 제한적이라고 나오던데 '';
<Seony> 시도는 해보고 얘기를...
<Seony> 저는 이만 가야겠네요
<Seony> 졸려서 안되겠다...
<Seony> 내일 뵈요
<Markers> 안녕히 가세요
<razgon_ppmt> 헉... 잠시 자리를 뜬사이에..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> Markers: MplayerX 무료고 잘 돌아가니 받아서 쓰세요
<yemharc> 저도 이만 퇴근을
<razgon_ppmt> 헉.. 하나둘씩
<razgon_OpT2> 헉 애들이 방해하네요
<razgon_OpT2> 노트북을 점령당했습니다.ㅠ.ㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 연결도 잘되고 좋네요.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 게임해야 되는 한동안 이 넷북가지고 놀겠습니다.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 페퍼민트가 너무 애플필이 너무 납니다. ㅎ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<oming> 안녕하세요 ;ㅅ;
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요 ;ㅅ;
<razgon_ppmt> JSTae76, 안녕하세요?
<JSTae76> razgon_ppmt, 안녕하세요~
<oming> 한아얄씨 접속이 안되네요..
<oming> 접속주소좀 알려주심 안될까용...?
<JSTae76> oming, 주소를 모르겠습니다ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 리차드 스톨먼이 속해있던 공동체에서 다른 해커들이 심볼릭스라는 회사를 차리면서 상업화를 위해 자유소프트웨어를 독점 소프트웨어로 바꾸려 하자 이에 대한 반발로 그누 선언문을 발표한 것으로 알고 있는데요, 그럼 심볼릭스의 유닉스가 최초로 상용화된 유닉스이며, 그 이전까지는 유닉스의 소스에 대한 접근이 가능했던 것인가요?
<sungyo> 그리고 현재의 OSX도 별다른 조치 없이 우분투 리눅스처럼 바로 터미널을 열어서 bash명령어를 작성해 스크립트를 돌리고 하는게 가능한가요?
<sungyo> 애플도 안쓰면서 애플OS에 대해 말하려니 힘드네요.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 나중에 다시 와야겠슴다...;;
<samahui> 늦은밤 안녕하세요 ^^
<cheayuncho> 생존신고.1번
<razgon_ppmt> 다들 가셨군요. 하긴 밤이 늦었군요.
<razgon_ppmt> cheayuncho, 잘있었어요?
<cheayuncho> 잘있어용~~~
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 고2의 무서움....
<razgon_ppmt> 힘들죠.ㅎ
<cheayuncho> 이제 고2라니..
<cheayuncho> 걱정이 태산...
<razgon_ppmt> 이제 대학은 꿈이 아니고 현실이 되어 버린.ㅎ
<cheayuncho> 그러게말입니다 ㅎㅎ..
<razgon_ppmt> 후. 내일 학회 가기전에 준비물 준비중인데 정신이 없네요.ㅎ
<cheayuncho> 와.. 멋지셔용
<razgon_ppmt> 발표는 아니고 그냥 실무진입니다.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 그냥 준비물 준비해야 되요.
<razgon_ppmt> 근데. 질문이 있는데요.
<cheayuncho> 넵.
<razgon_ppmt> 같은 고정아이피에서 두개의 x11vnc를 사용하게 되는 경우에서 두개를 구분하는 방법이 있을까요?
<razgon_ppmt> 내부에서는 내부 아이피 이름을 적으면 되는데 .
<razgon_ppmt> 외부에서는 어떻게 해야 될지요?
<cheayuncho> 포트를 변경하시면
<cheayuncho> 가능합니다.
<cheayuncho> 공유기 사용하고계시는것같은데 그럼 포트포워딩으로
<cheayuncho> 맞추어 주심될것같네용
<razgon_ppmt> 아.. 그럴필요는 없을 거 같아요.ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 암호를 다르게 정해 주니 들어가는 게 달라지네요.ㅎ
<cheayuncho> 그게 가능한가보군요 ㄷㄷ
<razgon_ppmt> 그리고 서버는 도네임서버로 또 연결되어 잇어서 구분이 되는 거 같습니다. ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 안해 보았습니다만. 그리되는 거 같아요.
<cheayuncho> 그렇군요 ^^
<razgon_ppmt> 진정한 채팅기기의 탄생.
<razgon_ppmt> 리눅스도 빠릿하게 움직이는게 좋습니다.
<samahui> 7번방의 선물 보고 왔습니다
<samahui> 그냥 웃기고 좀 감동주겠지하고 봤는데
<samahui> 반대로 완전 찡하게 만들고 살짝 웃겨주더군요
<razgon_ppmt> samahui, 오옷~~~ 영화광님 오셨군요.
<samahui> 오랜만에 감동적으로 잘보고 왔습니다
<razgon_ppmt> 내아내의 모든것을 보면서 그사람 뭘할거 같더군요.ㅎ
<samahui> 다음주 보러가세요 ^^
<razgon_ppmt> 어찌나 섹시하던지... 근데 실제는 그런 이미지는 아니더군요.
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 난타할때부터 좋게 본 배우입니다
<razgon_ppmt> 애들땜시... 레 미제라블같은 기회는 보기 힘듭니다.
<samahui> 이번에도 연기 잘하더군요
<razgon_ppmt> 제가 알기로는 연극판 출신이죠?
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 연극배우 출신입니다
<razgon_ppmt> 그쪽 출신 분들은 개성과 연기가 기본으로 깔려있더군요.
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 난타로 세계일주하고 왔죠
<razgon_ppmt> 아... 거기에서 나오신 분이구나.ㅋ
<samahui> 내아내의 모든것에서 나온사진이 다 조작이 아니라 진짜라더군요
<samahui> 난타 해외 공연때 다니면서 찍은거라네요
<razgon_ppmt> 오~!
<razgon_ppmt> 부럽네요.
<samahui> 외국어도 그래서 익힌게 많고요
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 더욱 섹시한 모습으로.ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 오랜만에 억지 눈물이 아니라 진짜 찡하게 눈물한방울 쏟고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 바보 연기가 과장되지 않고 너무 잘했어요
<samahui> 다른 조연들도 마음에 들고 괜찮았습니다
<samahui> 무엇보다 오늘이 영화속 주인공 생일이라고 류배우가 빵하나씩 돌렸습니다 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 기봉이 이후의 대작인가요?
<samahui> 무대인사도 보고 나름 만족스럽더군요
<razgon_ppmt> 허걱..
<razgon_ppmt> 역시 영화를 봐도 다르신분이군요.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 저는 아직도 레 미제라블의 늪에 있는데 말이죠.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 요즘은 받는게 없어요.ㅎ
<samahui> 레미제라블 감동적이죠
<samahui> 보고 손뼉첬습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<razgon_ppmt> 저는 화가 낫습니다.
<samahui> 다행인건 저같이 손벽치고 부라보~ 외친사람도 있어서 손뼉친거 뭍혔습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 왜요?
<razgon_ppmt> 이렇게 좋은 영화의 음향세팅를 개판으로 해놔서요.
<razgon_ppmt> 몰입이 안되더군요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 전 다행이 몰입되게 잘봤습니다. 위치가 좋았습니다 정가운데 ^^
<razgon_ppmt> 그게 오페라면 음향세팅을 음악으로 해야 됬는데요.
<razgon_ppmt> 저도 뒤에서 4번째 중앙이였습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 그냥 영화로 해서. 말소리에 좀더 집중이 되게 했습니다. 그렇게 하면 음성의 고저가 딱 잘려 나간거 같은 음이 들리죠.
<samahui> 절대음감이시군요
<razgon_ppmt> 마치 원음을 손실 압축시켜서 듣는
<samahui> 전 젊을때 호기로 음악한다고 설치다가 귀와 목을 다버려서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그리고 다행인지 제가 본 극장은 음향시설이 괜찮았습니다
<razgon_ppmt> 아니요. 그게 아니라 뭔가 배경음악이 나오면서 배우들의 노래를 들으면 머리속으로 들어와야 하는데. 힘들더군요
<samahui> 아! 분리되서 들리셨군요
<razgon_ppmt> 느낌이 음향이 어디 벽뒤에서 들리는 느낌.
<samahui> 근데 동시녹음의 한계로 오페라 극장에서 처럼 나오기는 힘들었다더군요
<razgon_ppmt> 답답한 느낌있죠?
<samahui> 예
<razgon_ppmt> 그러긴 해요. 근데. 오페라와의 차이를 보정해 주는게 있죠.
<razgon_ppmt> 감정요.
<samahui> 직접적으로 배우들 얼굴 모습 클로즈업이 되니
<razgon_ppmt> 예를 들면 오페라에서 앤해서웨이의 곡은 노래처럼 불러야 합니다.
<samahui> 그점은 더 좋게 느껴지죠
<razgon_ppmt> 진짜 크게 불러야 하죠.
<samahui> 네
<razgon_ppmt> 진짜 어려운데. 슬픈데 크게 불러야 합니다. 초기에 힘없이 부르는데.
<razgon_ppmt> 근데 영화는 마이크가 다 잡아줘요. 그러기 때문에 조용히 나즈막하게 정말 힘없이 절망적으로 부를 수 있죠.
<razgon_ppmt> 물론 아쉬운게 초반에 장발장을 버리겠다! 하는 그부분이 소름끼치게 감동적이였습니다. 음향만 컷다면.
<razgon_ppmt> 솔직히 이렇게 만들었는데. 오페라의 유령보다 좋았던거 같아요.
<razgon_ppmt> 오페라의 유령은 딱 한곡. think of me.이것만 기억나네요.
<samahui> 네 저도 그부분 너무 좋았습니다
<razgon_ppmt> 그리고 테마음악만 간간히.
<razgon_ppmt> 그거 유투브로 나온거 있는데 직입니다.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 제가 왜 불만으로 삼냐면요.
<razgon_ppmt> 영화를 보고 난뒤에 가장 남는 부분이. 장발장을 버리다. 혁명이다!바리케이트를 쳐라. 장발장의 유언의 기도
<razgon_ppmt> 이세부분이였다는 점입니다.
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 거기다 앤 헤서웨이까지 전 좋았습니다
<samahui> 모든걸 잃고 마지막 독백이요
<razgon_ppmt> 근데. 이어폰으로 인터넷 뜬것으로 다시보니. 앤해서웨이가 압도적이더군요.
<razgon_ppmt> 아..
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<razgon_ppmt> 진짜.. 눈물찡....
<razgon_ppmt> 대사가 영어로 들리는 데 넘 좋았어요.
<samahui> 확실히 극장에서 이상하게 세팅한 잘못갔네요
<razgon_ppmt> 자신의 삶이 자신의 꿈을 죽였다는 대사...
<samahui> 저도 극장에서 봤지만 제가 볼때는 정말 좋앗거든요
<razgon_ppmt> 그러니깐요.
<razgon_ppmt> 망할 cgv...
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 전 롯데 건대에서 봤는데 너무 좋았습니다 ^^
<razgon_ppmt> 우리 장모님도 앤해서웨이 연기 잘한다고 칭찬이...
<razgon_ppmt> 롯데 시네마서 보셨거든요.
<samahui> 롯데가 음향 설정이 좋은가 보네요 ^^
<muszek> hi
<razgon_ppmt> 제가 볼때는 신경쓴거구 하나는 신경안쓰고 세팅한거요
<razgon_ppmt> muszek, hi.. welcome.
<razgon_ppmt> 진짜 해서웨의 음향이 다 뭍혀서 노래가 대사처럼 들렸어요.
<samahui> 이런... 안타까웠군요
<muszek> I've had my small Android app translated to Korean... would someone please be so kind and take a look at it to see if the translation is OK?  The web version is here: http://pgpc.chef.muszek.com/index.php?lang=ko .  It's really small, a few one-sentence calculators.
<muszek> http://pgpc.chef.muszek.com/index.php?lang=ko is the english version
<muszek> http://pgpc.chef.muszek.com/index.php?lang=en :)
<samahui> 번역오류 알아봐 주기 이전에 디자인을 조금더 좋게 바꾸면 좋을듯해요
<samahui> 너무 심플하네요
<razgon_ppmt> 안드로이드 버전이라서 그런거 아닐까요?
<muszek> I'm trying to understand you via Google Translate :)
<muszek> it seems to do a horrible job translating from Korean to English (it's doing better with other languages to English)
<razgon_ppmt> samahui said that your translation is ok. but, he thinks rebuilding the design.
<razgon_ppmt> I think so,too
<muszek> this "web version" is not meant to be used by anyone for purposes other than checking translation for errors
<razgon_ppmt> but if it is Android APP, it's no problem
<muszek> the real web version is @ http://percentagecalculator.info, but it's not i18n'ed yet
<razgon_ppmt> ok..
<razgon_ppmt> it's just bet-ver.
<razgon_ppmt> beta-ver
<muszek> in the "discount calculator", the first word is supposed to mean "price before the discount". is it how you would understand "전"?
<razgon_ppmt> "원래가격" or "할인전 가격"
<muszek> razgon_ppmt: you mean I should change "전" for either "원래가격" or "할인전 가격", right?
<razgon_ppmt> ok.
<razgon_ppmt> I'm sorry... my English is very short.
<razgon_ppmt> Mateusz
<muszek> heh, I see you did a bit of background check on me :)
<razgon_ppmt> ^^;
<razgon_ppmt> It's no problem with original ver.
<razgon_ppmt> Original Korean one.
<razgon_ppmt> It could be understood the meaning.
<muszek> good
<razgon_ppmt> no problem.
<samahui> 나갔다 다시 들어올게요. 일하던거 다운됬어요 ㅜㅜ
<razgon_ppmt> 헉.
<muszek> in "markup" and "profit margin" (2nd and 3rd from the end), the first word is "cost" (translated as "가격").  Google Translate translates "가격" to "price" and while "price" and "cost" are similar, they're not the same.  Actually, the 3rd word in both sentences ("revenue") is also very similar to "price".  "cost" is the price the business person paid for goods and "revenue" is the price he got when he re-sold it later.  Is "가격" a
<muszek> good translation of "cost"?
<razgon_ppmt> I think. simple word is more powerful than kindly sentence
<muszek> razgon_ppmt: would you understand it as "the price that you paid for something (that later on you sold for a different price)"?
<razgon_ppmt> no different.
<muszek> ?
<razgon_ppmt> In Korea, cost is "비용" , price is "가격". but 가격 means the cost.
<muszek> I'm confused :)
<samahui> 돌아왔습니다.
<samahui> 그냥 다른 노트북으로 들어왔어요 ㅜㅜ
<razgon_ppmt> in Korean, passive sentence is rare.
<razgon_ppmt> samahui, 돌아오셨군요....
<samahui> ㅋㅋ 아직도 조언중이시군요
<samahui> ^^
<razgon_ppmt> 영어로 물어보는데. 머리가 뒤죽박죽...ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 크게 신경쓸필요 없는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> ㅋㅋㅋ그러게 말이죠.
<razgon_ppmt> 그게 수동적인 의미랑 능동적인 의미에서 차이때문인데 한국에서는 큰차이는없죠.
<muszek> razgon_ppmt: which would you use in these sentences,  "비용" or "가격"?
<razgon_ppmt> 가격.
<samahui> 한국어의 장점이죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 영어도 그런게 있는데. 조금 꼼꼼히 하는 거 같아요.
<razgon_ppmt> 외국어라서 그렇죠.
<razgon_ppmt> 우리도 영어 해석할때 그렇잖아요.ㅎ
<samahui> 그렇죠
<razgon_ppmt> 가격 is two meaning.
<samahui> 뭔지 모를때 오히려 더 치밀해지죠 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 가격 has two meaning.
<muszek> I see now
<samahui> 그래서 외국생활할때도 미국 본토 애들보다 저같이 다른 나라에서 온 애들 말이 더 알아듣기 좋았어요 ㅋ ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> when buy the things, and  when sell the one. 가격 can be used in KOR.
<razgon_ppmt> 그렇죠.
<razgon_ppmt> 근데 영어로만 해서 그렇지 막상 보면 상황이라던가 몸짓이 있으니 좀더 구체적이죠.
<razgon_ppmt> 예를 들면 어떤 물건을 중국에서 사는 데 계산기도 없고 말도 서로 안통하는데. 물건 살수 있어요.
<samahui> 가격 is prise/ 비용 is cost
<razgon_ppmt> 중국인이 지폐 꺼내서 이거 만큼이라는 말만 하면 되죠.ㅎ
<samahui> 네 ^^
<samahui> 가격 is price
<samahui> 오타나네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 슬슬 자러가야겠네요
<muszek> and the last question: in "profit margin" (2nd from the end), (profit) "margin" is translated as "폭".   Google translates it as "width", which makes me think if the translator didn't use another meaning of "margin" (a distance between content and the edge of the page).  Is "폭" understood as "profit margin"?
<razgon_ppmt> 저도 자야 겠네요.ㅎ
<samahui> 영화까지 보고 왔더니 무지 졸리는군요
<samahui> 즐거운 밤 좋은 꿈 되세요 ^^
<razgon_ppmt> 주무세요.
<razgon_ppmt> 저는 저친구좀 마물하고 잘께요.ㅎ
<samahui> muszek. good night. have a nice dream
<muszek> samahui: good night, thanks for your help
<samahui> 다음에 뵈요 ^^
<razgon_ppmt> In kor. margin is "마진"
<razgon_ppmt> it's just sound translation
<razgon_ppmt> margin sounds similar to 마진 in KOR.
<razgon_ppmt> In common life, we use the "마진".
<muszek> would you understand "폭" as "profit margin"?
<razgon_ppmt> 마진 means "profit margin"
<muszek> ok, I'll change it to that
<razgon_ppmt> 폭 means "width"
<razgon_ppmt> wait. i'll check again
<razgon_ppmt> you must just change "폭" to "마진"  or "이윤폭"
<muszek> I'm changing it to the latter ("이윤폭")
<razgon_ppmt> ok. it's more natural.
<muszek> Thank you very much for your help
<razgon_ppmt> my pleasure.
<razgon_ppmt> It's 2AM in KOR.
<muszek> 17:51 over here
<razgon_ppmt> I must go to sleep....
<muszek> have a nice sleep and a great weekend :)
<muszek> bye
<razgon_ppmt> ^^
<razgon_ppmt> Have a nice weekend...
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-19
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2011> 으음
<autowiz2011> 오늘은 토요일... 오늘도 일하는날~
<autowiz2011> -_-;;
<Seony> 아... 토요일이군요..
<autowiz2011> 써니님은 이제 공무원? 되시는건가요?
<autowiz2011> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 정부쪽 일한다고해서 공무원은 아니구요... 그냥 정부관련 부서에서 일하는 직원이에요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<razgon_OpT2> 하이요
<razgon_OpT2> 지금 버스타고 서울가는 중입니다
<sungyo> 안녕하세요~*
<sungyo> 리차드 스톨먼이 속해있던 공동체에서 다른 해커들이 심볼릭스라는 회사를 차리면서 상업화를 위해 자유소프트웨어를 독점 소프트웨어로 바꾸려 하자 이에 대한 반발로 그누 선언문을 발표한 것으로 알고 있는데요, 그럼 심볼릭스의 유닉스가 최초로 상용화된 유닉스이며, 그 이전까지는 유닉스의 소스에 대한 접근이 가능했던 것인가요?
<sungyo> 그리고 현재의 OSX도 별다른 조치 없이 우분투 리눅스처럼 바로 터미널을 열어서 bash명령어를 작성해 스크립트를 돌리고 하는게 가능한가요?
<sungyo> 애플도 안쓰면서 애플OS에 대해 말하려니 힘드네요.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 주말인데 다들 무엇하고 계신가요~?^^
<markers> 떡볶이 만들고 있어요
<sungyo> 오오...!! 어떻게 양념 처리를 하셨나요~?
<markers> 지금 만들고 있는중 ㅋ 그냥 고추장으로 할려구요
<sungyo> 꾸미는 뭐뭐 준비하셨어요?
<sungyo> markers, 떡볶이 잘 드셨나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-20
<cheayuncho> 모두들 좋은하루 보내시길 ^^
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Seony, Late Lunch..
<JSTae76> Seony, 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 끊겼었네요..
<ahoops> 멋진 일요일입니다~
<JSTae76> ahoops, 멋진 일요일날 서버 밀고있군요ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 네네
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 전 벌써 맥주 마시고 집에 옴 ㅡㅡ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ아침부터
<ahoops> ㅎㅎㅎ;
<ahoops> 어쩌다보니 그렇게 되었네요
<ahoops> 니
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Hi
<Seony> Google Glass is now being field-tested? wow...
<JSTae76> Wow
<autowiz2011> 내일은 또 월요일 이군요.
<razgon_ppmt> 후... 학회 다녀왔습니다
<kov1> 안녕하세요
<razgon_ppmt> kov1, 안녕하세요?
<razgon_ppmt> 1박2일동안 힘드네요. 역시 집이 좋아요..ㅠㅠ
<kov1> 멀리 갔다오셨나보군요.
<kov1> 후 저도 김해 집에 주말에 갔다 방금 올라왔는데
<kov1> ㅜ_- 지칩니다.
<kov1> 그나저나... 학회라. 부럽습니다. ㅜ_-
<kov1> 이 우분투 방 분들은 보시면.. 전문직 분들이
<kov1> 제법 계시는듯.
<razgon_ppmt> ㅠㅠ.
<razgon_ppmt> 둘째가 울어대서 재워야 겠네요.
<razgon_ppmt> 주무세요...ㅠㅠ
<kov1> 화이팅!..  전 하나 뿐인ㄴ데 ㅜ_-
<kov1> 능력 좋으십니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-13
<autowiz_2012> 기분좋은 하루 되시기를 기도 드리면서.
<hid276> 하이 안녕하세요
<hid276> 정말 오랜만에 접속하네요
<hid276> 혹시 우분투 관련해서 기념 상품 제작할려고 하는데
<hid276> 전화 어디로 해야되죠?
<hid276> 분도형은 그만 뒀나요?
<samahui> 오늘은 정말 정신없이 지난갔네요
<Seony> 바쁘셨나봐요
<samahui> 네 일도 많고 서류작업도 있고해서 바빴어요
<Seony> 요즘 정치뉴스 보니까 암울하더라구요
<Seony> 괜히 더 스트레스 받는게 그냥 안보는게 나은거 같아요
<samahui> 전 그래서 안봅니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 요즘 오른쪽 손목부터 팔꿈치까지 통증이 심해져서, 근본적인 문제부터 해결해야할 거 같단 생각에 자세부터 똑바로 앉고있는데요,
<Seony> 뭘하던 아픈건 똑같네요
<samahui> 이미 아파진건 꾸준히 치료를 먼저 해주지 않으면 돌아오지 않더군요
<Seony> 마우스도 갖고있는 마우스 3종세트 다 꺼내서 써보는 중인데, 역시 마찬가지로 뭘 써도 아프구요...
<samahui> 전 요즘은 트랙볼도 빼놓고 노트북으로 작업합니다. 트랙포인트라고 씽크패드 빨콩을쓰면 손목 안움직이고 자판치던 그래도 마우스 사용이되서 났더군요
<samahui> 델에도 빨콩비슷한 검콩이 있어서 그걸 씁니다
<samahui> 다만... 손가락이 민감해져요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 좀 심하게 민감해지죠
<samahui> 게임이나 그래픽 디자인 많이 하시는 분이 아니라면 정말 편안한 장치입니다. 특히 프로그래밍하다 자판에서 손안때고 마우스 움지이는점은 좋습니다
<Seony> 일단 아픈부위가 손목 중앙이 아닌걸로 봐서는 터널 증후군은 아닌거 같아요
<samahui> 네 많이 민감해지죠. ^^;
<samahui> 손목안픈게 아니라면 단순 근육통 아닐까요?
<samahui> 아니면 혹시 역기 같이 무거운거 들다가 팔근육파열온거 아닐까요?
<Seony> 손목이 중앙이 아니라 오른쪽이 좀 그렇거든요
<Seony> 아뇨, 손목 오른쪽 부분에서 소리가 나기 시작한게 벌써 한 2년은 된거 같아요
<samahui> 오른쪽이라고 하시면 오른손에서 손목 바깥부분 말슴하시는건가요?
<Seony> 네
<samahui> 터널증후군 맞는거 같은데요. ㅎㅎ 좀 오래 되셔서 병변이 확대된건 아닌가 싶습니다
<samahui> 보호대 착용하셔야 할듯하네요
<Seony> 아 그래요?  알아보니까 터널증후군은 중앙이 아파야하는거 같더라구요
<samahui> 저도 그렇게 알고 있었는데 전 병원에서 터널증후군이라고 할대 자세때문인지 손목 바깥부분에서부터 팔안쪽으로 쭈욱 아프더군요
<Seony> 트랙볼 쓰면 손목을 세워야하니까 좀 나을 줄 알았는데, 이것도 크게 개선되진 않더라구요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<samahui> 제꺼 같은 트랙볼 쓰세요. 엄지손가락으로 조절하는거요. 다만 정확성은 꽝입니다. 손떨림있는 저같은 사람은요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 보호대를 진짜 사야할듯 싶군요...
<Seony> 제 보스가 쓰라고 버티컬 마우스를 줬는데, 그건 더 불편하더라구요
<Seony> 왼손으로 마우스질 할까 생각 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그럼 할 수 없이 저처럼 트랙포인트 쓰세요. 손목 보호대 착용하시구요.
<samahui> 그게 아픈거 놔두면 계속 더 아파지더군요. 신경손상오면 났지도 않아요
<samahui> 병원 가서 진료받고 원인을 확실히 찾는게 좋을것 같네요
<Seony> 음... 그래야겠네요
<samahui> 다시 일 좀 하다 오겠습니다. 잠시 쉬니까 그래도 머리 회전이 좀 될듯해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그럼 수고하시고 나중에 뵈요 ~
<Seony> 수고하세요
<autowiz_2012> 별 드라이버 혹시나 하고 안가져갔다가
<autowiz_2012> 파트만 들고 그대로 돌아왔습니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_2012> 오늘 한국은 많이 춥내요
<Seony> 고생 많으시네요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 날씨가 무척 춥네요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 감기 조심하세요.
<ipeter> 아. 오랫만에 뵙는거 같네요.
<ipeter> Seony: 계셨나요..?
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Seony: 잘 계셨나요?
<Seony> 좀 바쁜거 말고는 그럭저럭 괜찮았어요
<Seony> 일단 2013년도 목표는 다 했네요...
<autowiz_2012> 서니님 아프시데요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 그렇군요.. 한국은 무척 춥습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 음? 어디가 편찮으세요?
<Seony> 터널 증후군 생긴거 같아요
<autowiz_2012> 저는 게임 많이 할때 속목이랑 여기저기 아프더니만
<ipeter> 아이고..ㅠ 병원 가보셨나요?
<ipeter> 산재 처리 되려나요?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아뇨.  사실 그동안 이렇게까지 심하진 않았었거든요
<ipeter> 네네
<autowiz_2012> 요즘 게임 잘 안하니까 괜찮은거 같아요. 키보드라는게 보통 팔꿈치는 벌어지는데 손가락은
<Seony> 타이핑은 괜찮은데 마우스 사용이 좀 그래요
<autowiz_2012> 직선으로 뻗어야 하니까 손목이 바깥쪽으로 꺽인 듯한 형상이 되서 .
<ipeter> 아..
<ipeter> ㅠ 병원에 조속시 가보셔요.
<Seony> 요즘은 한국에서 터널증후군 수술도 한다더라구요
<ipeter> 이상이 있으면 어서빨리 치료를...
<ipeter> 뭐 한국은 워낙 수술을 많이 하니까 그러는것일수도 있어요.
<ipeter> 수술을 해야 남는 장사라서..
<Seony> 아무래도 손목보호장갑 하나 사야할 거 같아요
<ipeter> 뭐 정말 필요로해서 고치려고 하는것일수도 있구요.
<ipeter> 네네.
<Seony> 마우스 3종 세트 다 꺼내서 쓰는데, 다 마찬가지네요
<ipeter> 아직 직장이신가요?
<Seony> 여긴 일요일이에요
<ipeter> Seony: 아직 직장이신가요?
<ipeter> 아. 일요일.
<ipeter> 맙소사.
<ipeter> 제가 요즘 정신줄 놓고 있어서요.
<autowiz_2012> 그런고로 서울은 월요일 입니다.
<Seony> 빨리 내일이 되야 듀얼 썬더볼트 디스플레이로 작업 고고씽을 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2012> 아버님은 좀 괜찮아 지셨어요?
<ipeter> 뭐.. 좀 나아지고 그런 병이 아니라서요.
<ipeter> 일단 약에대해 반응은 잘 하시네요.
<ipeter> 염려해주셔서 그런지 그래도 많이 좋아지셨습니다.
<ipeter> 걱정해주셔서 감사합니다. =)
<ipeter> 요즘 아버지때문에 제가 정신이 아니라서요..
<ipeter> 마음이 많이 무겁습니다.
<ipeter> Seony: 내일 배송되는건가요?
<ipeter> Seony: 완전 설레시겠습니다.
<Seony> 네 내일 도착한다고 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2012> 저 30인치 오픈 프레임 주문해놓고
<autowiz_2012> 박스 받아서 여는데 정말 ... 다들 엄청 크다고 막 놀래했었드랬죠.
<autowiz_2012> 요즘은 27인치가 여기저기서 많이 나오니 컴좀 한다는 분들은 많이들 쓰시던데.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<Seony> 일단 코딩하려니 화면이 커야겠더라구요
<autowiz_2012> 네 27이나 30 두대 있으면 딱 좋습니다.
<autowiz_2012> 요즘은 29인치 인가 30인치 인데
<bluedusk> 음.. 전 코딩안하고 겜만 하지만 27인치를...ㅠ
<autowiz_2012> 옆으로쭉~ 긴게 나오더라구요
<bluedusk> 부끄럽군요..ㅠ
<autowiz_2012> 2560 * 1200 정도 였나
<autowiz_2012> 90도 돌려서 쓰면 딱 좋을듯 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2012> 2560*1080 에 29인치 군요
<Seony> 27인치 두개 붙이면 전기세 좀 나오겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2012> 좀 나오길 하지 않을까 싶습니다.
<autowiz_2012> 정확한건 스팩을 봐야 하겠습니다만.
<autowiz_2012> 34인치가 80w 정도 먹는거 보니
<autowiz_2012> max 로 계속 쓰지는 않을거고 대략 60w 정도로 쳐 주고 *2 하면 120w 네요  제 pc 가 대략 idle 일때 50w 에서 많이 쓰면 180w (게임) 까지 쓰니까
<Seony> 괜한짓 하는거 아닌가 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 듀얼 디스플레이 연결하면 맥북 그래픽카드도 구동되는데..
<autowiz_2012> 지름신은 겸허한 마음으로 받아들이시고
<autowiz_2012> 잘 활용해서 잘 쓰시면 됩니다.
<Seony> 아직 제가 해탈하지 못했거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2012> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=472670517&GoodsSale=Y&jaehuid=200002657&service_id=pcdn
<autowiz_2012> 이거 지마켓에 오늘 떳나본데요
<autowiz_2012> 120만원이면 아... 좀 비싼데
<Seony> 오... 34인치..
<autowiz_2012> 해상도가 3440*1440
<autowiz_2012> 3440 - 2560 = 880
<autowiz_2012> 880 / 2560 = 0.34375
<autowiz_2012> 2560*1440 (지금쓰는 27인치) 가 30~40만원 하는데
<Seony> 모니터 좋아보이네요...
<autowiz_2012> LG 긴 하지만 3440*1440  , 32인치를 120만원 주는거보다는 차라리 그냥 27인치 두대를 W.
<autowiz_2012> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2012> 군침이 나긴 하네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 좀 많이 와이드하네요
<autowiz_2012> 모니터 하나만 쓰는 사람은 좋을듯 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번 기회에 맥->리눅스로 완전히 전향할까 했는데,
<Seony> 문제는, 현재 맥북이 너무나도 멀쩡히 잘 굴러가고 있고,
<Seony> 두 번째로는 그동안 사서 모은 개발용 앱이 너무 많다는게 문제였어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 그동안 모은 돈을 몽땅 디스플레이로 투자...
<Seony> 뭐, 나중에 또 사면 되니...
<ipeter> Seony: 역시 '부란 무엇인가?'를 보여주는군요.
<ipeter> Seony: 부럽습니다..엉엉엉
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 부라뇨... 그냥 한달에 십만원 정도씩 용돈 받은걸 모은 결과에요
<ipeter> 헉..저도 오늘부터 희망을 가지고 열심히 모아보겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 작은 돈이지만 1년 모으면 사고싶은 큰 뭔가를 살 수 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저랑 제 와이프가 나름 삶을 즐기는 방법 중 하나입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 내일 모니터 오면 연결하자마자 바로 작업 고고씽 해야하는데 요즘 일하기 싫어서 죽겠네요.
<Seony> 돈 벌려고 투잡 뛰는거긴 하지만..
<autowiz_2012> 몸이 힘들어도 , 적금이나
<autowiz_2012> 가치가 있는 물건 같은거 사면 뿌듯하긴 하죠
<Seony> 네.  대신 사고나서 한 3년간은 그것만 줄창... ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 사실 낙이 없어요.
<samahui> 오늘은 열심히 하다보네 후딱 지나갔네요
<samahui> 다들 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요
<samahui> 전 이만 가볼께요
<samahui> ㅅㄱ
<samahui> 수고하세요
<autowiz_2012> 오늘도 어김없이 연장전 시작 했습니다.
<DarkCircle_> 연장전은 ...
<autowiz_2012> 연장전도 전후반 아주 풀로 뛰어야 할지도 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 상암동 누리꿈 스퀘어 건너편에 있는 술집 이름
<autowiz_2012> 허업... 연장전을 술과 함께 하라는건가요 거참 이름이 좀 고약한거 같네요.
<DarkCircle_> ㅋㅋㅋ 그러게요
<DarkCircle_> 전집이예요 (...) 막걸리랑 먹는 ..
<autowiz_2012> 꼭 점심이나 저녁 먹으면서 혹은 술마시면서 일얘기 하는사람들 . 싫어요~
<DarkCircle_> 술 마실땐 일얘기는 하지 말아야죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2012> 그냥 대화가 되면 괜찮은데 . 막 뭐라고 하거나 , 갈구면서 이야기하면 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle_> 차, 오디오, 카메라, 여자 .. ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle_> 그리고 +오덕질
<DarkCircle_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2012> 차 가 좋습니다 ㅎㅎ . 저희 동네에 오타쿠 라는 술집이 생겼어요
<autowiz_2012> 가보지는 못했는데 사진으로 보니까
<DarkCircle_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2012> 애니 삽화 같은거 걸려있고 , 프라모델도 좀 있고 그렇더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 그 술집에 피규어 한개 놓아줘야겠군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2012> 그러면 사장님이 술값 안받을지도 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 술먹다 지크! 지온! 을 외치는(...)가하면 (...)
<autowiz_2012> 허어얼 ... 좀 심한데요 ... 발신~~ 이러고 막 튀어나가고
<DarkCircle_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 술값 안내고 도망 (응?)
<autowiz_2012> 블랙회사에 다니고 있지만 나는 이미 한계인지도 모른다. 라는 긴 제목의 영화를 보신적 있으신가요?
<autowiz_2012> 거기보면 완전 건담 오타쿠 하나 나오는데 점심먹으러 가는데 마치 출격하는것 처럼 장황하고 거창하게 맨트를 때립니다. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 일본 영화인가보군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2012> 네 그렇습니다. 나름 꽤 재미있게 봤습니다.
<samahui> 서버 문제생겨 다시 돌어왔습니다.
<samahui> 아주 멋지네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_2012> 힘내십시요~
<autowiz_2012> 저는 사무실입니다 ㅠ
<samahui> 고맙습니다. 힘내야죠
<samahui> 헉... autowiz님도 힘내세요
<samahui> 오늘도 즐겁게 야근야근!!!
<autowiz_2012> 오늘 야식은 뭘먹을까 하는 즐거운? 고민중
<autowiz_2012> 아나 512 메모리 박힌 리눅스에 다가 별짓을 다 하고 있네요 아주
<autowiz_2012> 환장하겠음 아주
<samahui> 512박힌 리눅스라면 혹 라즈베리파이인가요?
<autowiz_2012> 그냥 PC 에서 흑흑
<samahui> 전 32기가 박힌 개인용 웍스 서버가 말썽입니다.  ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_2012> 느려도 되니까 돌아가게만 하라고 하시긴 했는데 이거 홈페이지 로그인 한번 할려면 5분 걸릴듯
<samahui> 크런치뱅 리눅스 써보세요
<autowiz_2012> 어떤 말썽인가요?
<autowiz_2012> 올해 말의 해라는데
<samahui> 리눅스 버젼과 종류가 어떻게 되세요?
<autowiz_2012> 말 썽 이 많네요 ㅎㅎㅎ (이건좀 아닌가 ;;;)
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2012> 드디어 로그인 되었습니다 ㅋㅋ , centos 5.3  에
<samahui> 젠투면 잘돌아갈꺼 같은데요
<autowiz_2012> 웹메일 서버 설치하고 이제 테스트 중이네요 스왑 겁내 써서 cpu iowait 박살나게 일어나고 있습니다.
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2012> 거기다 이거 init 5 환경 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2012> mysql 에 tomcat 에
<samahui> 제가 얼마전에 미니 노트북 구형 버리기 싫어서 리눅스 설치해 써봤는데 간단하게 데탑용도로 쓰기에는 크런치뱅도 나쁘지 않더군요. 서버를 돌리려면 x 윈도우 포기하면 편합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 참고로 제 채팅용 컴들로 초저사양인 경우가 많습니다. 라즈베리돌릴때도 있지만 보통은 팬티엄150 이라는 초 골동품도 사용합니다.
<samahui> 지금 채팅하는 녀석은 제가 이뻐라하는 센스 520이라는 모델입니다. 팬티엄 mmx 150에 64메가 메모리를 자랑하죠
<samahui> 하지만 채팅도 잘되고 가끔 파이썬 코딩도 한답니다. 물론 코딩하고 돌리면 함흥차사입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2012> 와우 알차게 쓰시네요 ㅠ
<autowiz_2012> 정말이지 어쩌면 핸폰이 더 빠르지 않나 싶은 컴들이 많지요 요즘은
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 핸드폰은 슈퍼컴이죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 딱 채팅과 가끔 코딩하고 문서 작성정도가 끝입니다만. 그것도 능률따지면 꽝입니다. 그냥 추억팔이용이죠.
<samahui> 처음 샀던 노트북인지라 버리기 아까운 그런 기분이죠 ㅎ
<samahui> 이것 이외에도 ibm노트북을 오래 사용해왔고 메니아짓을 오래했더니 구형부터 신형까지 쌓여가고 있습니다
<samahui> 다 처분해야 하는데 막상 꺼내보면 뭔가 활용하고 싶어지는 그런 기분이 있어서 못버리고 못팔아먹고 그냥 끼고 살고 있어요
<samahui> 아무튼 서버 후딱 살리고 놀아야겠네요
<autowiz_2012> 저는 386 sx 한 4년인가 방치하다가 한번 써볼려했더니 배터리도 나가고 해서
<autowiz_2012> 깨작깨작 좀 하다가 버려버렸습니다.
<samahui> 데탑인가요?
<autowiz_2012> 네 데탑이었었지요.
<samahui> 아깝네요. 그당시 데탑 참 야무지고 튼실하죠
<samahui> 보통 베터리 누수로 보드가 망가지면 살리기 힘들죠
<samahui> 보드가 녹슬거나 녹거나 부식되서 망가지는 경우가 많습니다.
<samahui> 그럼 전 후딱 서버 살리고 오겠습니다. 화이팅! 힘내시고 나중에 또 대화해요 ^^
<autowiz_2012> 네 언능 끝내버리셔요~
<samahui> 넵
<autowiz_2012> 아이고 늦은 시간에 오셨습니다요
<razGon_FaFx> autowiz_2012: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_FaFx> 인사가 늦었습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 잠자다가 인제 일어나서 잠시 생각나서 왔습니다.
<autowiz_2012> 늦은 시간인데 주무시지 않구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 그러네요. 12시네요. 벌서.
<razGon_FaFx> 잠을 9시쯤에 들다가 잠시 일어났습니다. 잠시 몸좀 다스리고 1시쯤에 잠들어야 겠습니다.
<autowiz_2012> 야밤에 운동으로 몸을 다스리시는건가요? 하하
<razGon_FaFx> 아니요. 운동이라기 보다는 약간 채한거 같은 느낌이 일어서 소화좀 시키고 자려구요.
<razGon_FaFx> 소화제 먹고 잠시 일어나 있은 겁니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 이제 잠들어야 겠군요. 내일 아니 오늘도 주님의 축복이 있기를... 넘 추워요!!
<razGon_FaFx> ADIOS~~!!
<autowiz_2012> 퇴근해서 출근준비 하고 오겠습니다. -_-;;;
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> TT
<samahui> 좋은 아침입니다. 밤샘했더니 감기가 왔어요 ㅜㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-14
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_2012> 오늘 하루도 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<samahui> 즐겁고 유익한 하루 되세요
<samahui> 그나저나 autowiz님은 안피곤하세요? 전 졸리고 춥고 감기기운와서 힘들어요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 Seony님
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 오늘 새 모니터로 작업하시는건가요?
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 부럽습니다!
<Work^Seony> 네.  모니터 왔다고 문자 왔네요
<ipeter> 모두 좋은하루 되세요!
<Work^Seony> 사진 찍어서 카스에 올릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 택배를 기다리는 마음은 미국이나 한국이나...
<samahui> 모니터가 왔군요. 이제 알차게 팍팍 굴리시는겁니다
<samahui> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래야죠
<samahui> 근데 왠지 모르게 부러우려고 합니다. 저도 모니터 큰거 몇개 지르고 싶어지네요
<Work^Seony> 더 큰거 지르고 싶어도 놋북에서 해상도가 한계라...
<Work^Seony> 어쩔 수 없네요
<Work^Seony> 뭘살지 정말 몇주동안 무쟈게 고민 많이 해봤는데, 모니터를 지르는게 가장 좋은거 같더라구요...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 노트북이 지름신을 소심하게 만들어 주는군요 효자인데요?
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 모니터 지르셨으니 이제 모니터 암을 지르시는 겁니다 ~ ^^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그건 벽에 구멍을 뚫으면 안되기 때문에 패스입니다
<ipeter> 전 Dell 24인치 하나 + 15인치 놋북 조합입니다.
<ipeter> 모니터를 하나 더 사용할 수도 없는...그런 상황이지요.
<samahui> 전 15.6인치 노트북에 32인치 조합입니다만 추가로 두대 정도 더 달아주고 싶어요
<samahui> Seony님이 아주 지름실에 불을 지피고 계세요. ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 일이나 해야겠어요~ 일 좀 하다가 올게요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 수고하세요
<ipeter> 아이폰 케이스 없이 사용하다가
<ipeter> 떨어뜨려서 자국이 남았네요.
<ipeter> 엄청 가슴아픕니다.
<ipeter> 원래 엄청 깨끗이 쓰는 편인데 말이죠.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 하이
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: PHP 관련 아얄씨 채널에 접속하고 싶은데 공식 PHP 채널은 초대만 가능한 채널이라네요.. 혹시 알고 계신 좋은 채널 있으신가요
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: PHP 관련 아얄씨 채널에 접속하고 싶은데 공식 PHP 채널은 초대만 가능한 채널이라네요.. 혹시 알고 계신 좋은 채널 있으신가요?
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop, 음 글쎄 php는 채널에 접속해볼 생각을 안해봤네
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 결국 혼자 자문자답을 했네요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 php는 인터넷 상에서 워낙 답변 구하기가 쉬워서 아마 괜찮을 거야
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 생각보다 안 나오고 검색하기 뭐랄까 조금 복잡해서요.
<Work^Seony> 뭐하려고 그러는건데?
<Work^Seony> 내가 php는 째끔 아는데 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 특정 PHP 버전에서 특정 함수가 지원되는지 확인할려고 했어요ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그런 정도면 그냥 php.net에서 함수명 찍으면 나오잖아
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 헐.. 그랬군요..
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 한글 폰트는 산돌고딕네오, 영문 / 숫자 / 기호 폰트는 Avernir Next로 하고 싶은데 인터넷에 뭐라고 검색하면 나올까요?
<Work^Seony> php에서?
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 아니요. 그냥 PPT나 이런 문서에서요.
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 문서면 그냥 폰트 설치해서 해당되는 부분은 일일히 수정해줘야하지 않나?  잘 안해서 모르겠네 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 폰트 자체를 조합할 수는 없을까요?
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: Avenir Next 폰트를 열고 한글만 산돌고딕네오를 전격 교체....
<Ferendevelop> 뭐라고 검색해야 할 지 잘 모르겠네요..
<Work^Seony> 그런건 없을거 같은데
<Ferendevelop> 흠..
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: "Font Creator"라는 프로그램으로 폰트 파일을 뜯어서 수정 할 수 있네요. 하지만 Windows만 지원하여 패스.
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 개인적으로 Avenir Next 폰트를 좋아하거든요. 숫자 7도 예쁘게 표시하고. 여기에 한글 폰트 넣으면 좋겠다는 생각을 했는데 다음에 Windows PC 쓸 일이 생기면 거기서 작업을 해보아야겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 그거 폰트 다루는거 보통일이 아닐텐데..
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 생각보다 쉽더군요. 한글 폰트만 짜르고 그 공간에 산돌고딕네오를 넣고 몇가지 설정하면 끝나는 것 같더군요.
<Work^Seony> 아... 쉽구나
<Work^Seony> 난 그런거에 통 관심이 없어서 ㅎ
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 번역 일 생각보다 재밌네요.
<DarkCircle_> 폰트 아무데나 함부로 끼워넣으시면 안됩니다. 저작권 위반이예요
<Ferendevelop> DarkCircle_: 아.. 그런 부분도 있군요. 큰일날뻔했네요. 좋은 정보 감사합니다.
<DarkCircle_> 혹시 모르니
<samahui> 점심들은 잘 드셨나요?
<DarkCircle_> 회사에다가 폰트 저작회사에 먼저 컨택 넣어서 써도 되는지 물어보라고 해보세요
<Ferendevelop> samahui: 아니요.. ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle_> 전 대충 고기국...
<samahui> 혼자 쓰는 폰트라면 고쳐서 써도 되는데 저작권 때문에 맘대로 고치고 그거 밖으로 돌면 법에 접촉됩니다
<DarkCircle_> 산돌네오는 아마 애플 플랫폼에서만 쓰는거롤 되어 있는데
<samahui> 전 그냥 도시락 사다 먹었습니다만 그래도 푸짐하네요
<samahui> 아웃백 도시락 ㅋ ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 헐!
<DarkCircle_> 비싼 도시락이다 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle_> 전 가난해서 한솥 아니면 (먼산)
<DarkCircle_> 흠 혹시 모를 일이죠. 폰트 저작 회사에서 써도 된다고 얘기가 나올지는 ...
<samahui> 한솥 맛있지 않나요? 전 한솥 좋아라 합니다. 기름진 반찬이 많아서 좋던데요
<Ferendevelop> samahui: 아.. 혼자 쓰는 건 상관없었네요..
<DarkCircle_> 옛날에 굴림 돋움 이거도 원래 아무데서나 못쓰는건데 워낙 범용으로 쓰다보니 그냥 아무데나 쓰는걸로 암묵적으로 .. 그렇게 됐어요
<DarkCircle_> 한솥 좋죠 크크
<DarkCircle_> 닭만 빼고 (...)
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그럼 오후도 힘내서~ 화이팅!!!
<DarkCircle_> 근데 폰트란건 혼자서 쓴다는 개념이 일단 "배포"라는게 들어가면 혼자서 쓰는게 아닌게 되는지라
<DarkCircle_> 보통 "혼자서 쓴다"는 개념은 거의 없습니다. 개인 소장용 다이어리에 쓴다면 모를까 ..
<Ferendevelop> DarkCircle_: 개인적으로 작성하고 열람하는 문서에만 사용할려고 합니다.
<samahui> 폰트 파일로 돌리지만 않으면 되죠
<DarkCircle_> 아 그러면 써도 됩니다. 그리고 폰트 결합도 개인적인 용도로만 쓴다면 크게 문제 안돼요
<DarkCircle_> 오직 "개인적인" 용도에 한해서만.
<Ferendevelop> 넵.
<Ferendevelop> 채널과는 성격이 조금 다른 질문이지만, Windows에서 특정 설정을 할 때 어떤 레지스트리 값이 변경되는지 알 수 있는 방법이 없을까요?
<DarkCircle_> 그거 보려면 조금 힘들텐데요
<DarkCircle_> 레지스트리 검사기 같은걸 돌려서 DB에 쫙 넣지 않는 이상 ...
<Ferendevelop> 덤프..
<DarkCircle_> 네 전체를 보는거죠
<DarkCircle_> 추가 삭제 수정 다 볼 수 있으니
<Ferendevelop> 아니면 어떤 레지스트리 값이 어떤 녀석을 담당하는지 알 수 있는 방법은 없을까요?
<DarkCircle_> 그건 이름을 보고 알아내는 방법 이외에는 ...
<DarkCircle_> 멀티바이트 값이면 직접 바꿔보고 돌려봐야 ..
<Ferendevelop> 그렇군요..;
<DarkCircle_> 윈도 레지스트리는 자바로 치면 프로퍼티고 애플로 치면 사용자 기본설정 저장소.
<samahui> 간단하게 구글에서 '윈도우 레지스트리 정보 검색' 으로 검색해보면 검색기들 쭈욱 뜹니다
<samahui> 보통 사용법도 올라오니까 골라서 쓰세요
<samahui> 단, 요즘은 윈도우를 안써서 잘 모르겠지만 예전에 몇개 쓰던게 있는데 윈7이후로 돌아가는지는 잘 모르겠네요
<Ferendevelop> 그렇군요. 감사합니다.
<popeye92> regmon 이란 어플이 젤 좋습니다.
<Seony> 설치 끝
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/ThunderboltDisplay/
<Seony> 무슨 애플스토어 같네요
<demoscale> 썬더볼트...
<demoscale> 애플의 그 규격인가요?
<demoscale> 헉 맥북프로를 거치대로 세워두시고
<demoscale> 데탑처럼 쓰시네요 ㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네.  썬더볼트 디스플레이 2대에요
<demoscale> 그것도 시네마 디스플레이...
<demoscale> 맥프레인가요?
<Seony> 아뇨 2011년도형 15인치에요
<Seony> ODD 떼어내고 하드디스크 하나 더 박았죠
<Seony> SSD 240GB + HDD 1 TB 에요
<demoscale> 그럼 우분투는 옆에 아이맥으로...?
<Seony> 아뇨  우분투는 홈서버용으로 돌려요
<samahui> 왜 이러세요~
<samahui> 지름신을 가슴에 지펴 놓으시면 어쩌자고요~~~!!!!!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 모니터도 지름신이 관리하는 품목이군요
<samahui> 근데 트랙볼을 저렇게 놓고 쓰세요? 위치를 조금더 밀어보세요. 마우스 쓰듯이 쓰면 트랙볼의 효과가 적어요. 조금 더 밀어 놓고 손을 뻗어서 편안하게 잡히는 위치에 놓고 쓰세요
<samahui> 다만 저도 저런식으로 놓고 씁니다. 다만 차이가 전 노트북에 직접 물리고 메인은 노트북인체로 놓고 좌우에 배치했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 트랙볼 위치는 사실 쓰면서 수시로 계속 옮겨요
<Seony> 어떻게 써도 아프더라구요
<samahui> 역시 병원을 가보시는게 답이네요
<Seony> 네.  일단 제게 맞는 포지션과 자세를 찾는게 중요할거 같아요
<demoscale> 저도 저렇게 시네마 디스플레이 2대 설치해 놓을 수 있는 날이 올까요ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 한달에 10만원씩 1년간만 모아보세요.
<Seony> 저도 그렇게 해서 산거에요
<demoscale> 120만원이면 맥북 한대도 못사요
<Seony> 물론 중간에 추가수입이 더 있긴 했지만, 한 1년 모으고 나면 이걸로 뭘할까 행복한 고민을 할 수 있게 되거든요
<demoscale> 뭐 저는 지금의 14인치 삼성 랩탑+17인치 중고 LCD 조합에도 부족함은 없지만... 지름신이란 건 참 간사해서요
<Seony> 저도 옛날에는 정말 컴퓨터가 한 4대쯤은 있었으면 좋겠다고 생각했었는데요, 외국에서 살게되면서 컴퓨터가 많아지니까 나중에는 다 필요없게 되더라구요...
<demoscale> 저는 지금 휴대폰이 많아서 처치곤란이에요. 전브 2년 넘은 것들...
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요... 저는 핸드폰은 전화 걸고받는거 외에는 잘 안써서 별로 욕심이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 마제스터치를 저렇게 쓸 수 있군요 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 저렇게라뇨?
<DarkCircle_> 키캡이 b&w
<Seony> 아... 두대 사서 서로 바꾼 거에요.
<DarkCircle_> 괜찮네요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 저런 컨셉 ... 방불 꺼져있어도
<DarkCircle_> 키보드에 손 올려놓고 치는게 가능하겠군요 'ㅅ'
<demoscale> 기계식 키보드도 사고는 싶은데 이미 노트북이 책상에 올라간 상황이라 더 놓을 자리가 없어서 마음만 컴덕입니다ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 전 갈축 하나 있고
<DarkCircle_> 해피해킹 하나 있는데
<DarkCircle_> 갈축은 솔직히 음 (....)
<DarkCircle_> 좀 아닌듯
<DarkCircle_> 청축도 별로 예요 _-_
<demoscale> 저는 컴덕질을 해도 돈지X을 한다기보다는
<DarkCircle_> 옛날에 IBM 키보드를 써봤던지라 요새 기계식이라고 하는 키보드는 전부 사기 =3
<demoscale> 마개조에 관심이 많아서... 예전부터 괴상한 발명품(?)들을 많이 만들었는데
<DarkCircle_> 철컹철컹 쇠판 팅기는 소리가 나야 한다는게 기계식 키보드에 대한 신조라서
<DarkCircle_> ..
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/6monitor.jpg  요게 나머지 한 키보드
<DarkCircle_> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<demoscale> 모니터가 아주...
<Seony> 두개 사서 서로 섞으니까 그것도 나름 괜찮더라구요
<Seony> 저긴 사무실이에요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 아는 신부님 한분이 모니터 5개 달고 쓰시는데
<DarkCircle_> 6개라닠ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 신부님이시면... 교황청 모니터링 하시나봐요 ㅋ
<demoscale> 신부님이요? 천주교 신부님 말인가요?
<DarkCircle_> 아뇨 ㅋㅋ 개인적으로 쓰시는데
<DarkCircle_> 랩톱에 확장팩 다는거 있죠?
<demoscale> 그런 신부님 뵙고 싶다(...)
<Seony> 그나저나 엑스박스 쓸 모니터가 없네요... 안방으로 옮겨서 티비로 해야하나..
<DarkCircle_> 그거 붙이시더니 모니터를 5개 (...)
<demoscale> 저희 성당 신부님도 하나같이 IT에 관심이 많아보이셔서
<DarkCircle_> 근데 전 모니터 하나가지고도 감당이 안되는데 어떻게 모니터를 5~6개씩이나 ㅋㅋ
<demoscale> 아이폰은 탈옥되어있고 갤럭시는 커스텀롬-_-;;
<Seony> DarkCircle_: 위의 3대는 모니터링 용이라서 잘 안봐요.
<DarkCircle_> demoscale, 네 카톨릭 신부님이요
<Seony> 일단 목이 너무 아파서...
<DarkCircle_> 신부님이 두부류가 있는데
<DarkCircle_> 청빈서약을 하는분이 있고 안하는 분이 있고
<demoscale> 오른쪽 위 모니터는 워드프레스 관리 화면 맞죠?
<Seony> 아뇨.  Snorby라고 하는 Snort 관리 툴이에요
<DarkCircle_> 아 춥다 -ㅅ- 빨리 나갔다 와야지
<Seony> RoR로 쓰여진건데, Snort로 패킷을 감시해서 위험징후가 보이는 패킷들을 보여줘요
<Seony> 예를 들면, 로그인 실패한 ssh 패킷이 잡힌다거나 하는 식이죠
<DarkCircle_>  RoR을 보면 자꾸 LoL이 생각나서 (...)
<DarkCircle_> 리그오브레전듴ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<demoscale> 제가 지금 우분투 그놈을 삼성 노트북에 사용중인데
<DarkCircle_> 요새 삼성 노트북 좋더라구요(?) 잘나오고 그냥 툭 떨어뜨린다고 박살나지도 않고 ...
<demoscale> 부팅시 복불복으로 와이파이가 먹통입니다
<demoscale> 와이파이 모듈을 껐다 켜주면 잘 되고요
<DarkCircle_> 헐 (...) 흠 와이파이면 커널 드라이버쪽 봐야겠는데요 (...)
<DarkCircle_> 그러면 이렇게 해보세요
<Seony> 일단 하판 열어서 모듈을 뺐다끼웠다 해보세요
<demoscale> 이녀석이 BCM4313인데
<DarkCircle_> 끄기 전에 와이파이 모듈 끄시고
<DarkCircle_> 켜고 나서 운영체제 부팅 끝나면 그때 켜세요
<demoscale> 뺐다 끼웠다는 여러번 해봤고 A/S에서 얼마전에 메인보드도 교체했습니다
<DarkCircle_> 그러면 동작에 문제 없을듯 .
<DarkCircle_> 아마 그래도 버그 있을거예요
<DarkCircle_> 드라이버 버그임 'ㅅ'
<demoscale> 삼성 노트북 튼튼하긴 한데... 메인보드는 설탕인지 딱 2년 채우고 램 1번 슬롯, 마이크, SD카드 리더, 라인아웃이 한꺼번에 고장나서
<demoscale> 메인보드 사망 판정받고 14만원 깨졌습니다ㅠㅠ
<demoscale> 흠 우분투를 사용하기 위해서
<demoscale> 거쳐야 할 관문이 많다는 것을 요즘 부쩍 느낍니다.
<demoscale> 중학생이었던 2010년 10.04부터 우분투를 메인 운영체제로 썼는데 11.04 들어서는 서브로 전락했다 13.04부터 다시 메인으로 씁니다
<demoscale> 안정성은 10.10이 제일이었던 것 같은데... 그때는 데탑이었고 지금은 노트북이라 그러려나요.
<samahui> 그 버그게 예전에 저도 있었는데 전력관리부분과 무선랜부분이 복합적으로 문제였던거 같은데요. 제 노트북은 하드웨어적으로 무선랜 스위치가 있어서 그거 껐다 켜면 바로 해결 됬었는데 결국 소프트웨어적으로는 해결 못했었습니다. 당시 10.04쓸때 그랬던거 같네요. 전지금 12.04버젼 LTS라 쓰고 있습니다. 바꾸고서 그런문제 격은적이 없네요
<samahui> .
<samahui> 해외 포럼 찾아보면 전력설정에서 무선랜을 끄거나 저전력으로 만드는 부분이 있는데 이걸 수정해 주면 된다는 걸 찾아서 해본적도 있는데 잘되었던거 같기도 합니다만 10.04쓴지 오래되서 기억이 정확한지 모르겠네요
<samahui> 퇴근 시간이네요
<samahui> 전 오늘은 일찍 가볼가 합니다
<samahui> 다들 즐거운 저녀시간들 되시고 감기가 유행입니다 감기 조심하세요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 하이
<samahui> 좋은 아침입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-15
<samahui> 오늘은 정말 조용하군요
<Work^Seony> 바쁘네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 출근하면 일하는 시간에는 조냉 일만 집중하는 분위기라...
<samahui> 저도 그렇습니다만 가끔 한눈팔면 그쪽으로 집중하는 경우도 생겨서 문제죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> Hi
<samahui> 시간 맞춰서 퇴근들 하세요
<samahui> 전 오늘 퇴근하면 내일과 모레 또 휴가입니다.
<samahui> 신혼여행가기전에 휴가 다 쓰게 생겼네요. 드레스 컨택에 촬영에 ㅜㅜ 뭐가그리 많은지 정신이 없네요. 결혼은 너무 힘들어요.
<samahui> 쉬는만큼 일은 쌓여서 결국 밤새 일해야 한다는 현실이 에러~ 내요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 다들 즐거운 하루 되셨길 바라며 저녁시간 행복하게 보내세요. 전 이만 가볼께요 ~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-16
<Befree> vsftp를 설치했는데 vsftpd.conf화일의 경로가 /etc/에 있습니다. 설치시에 참고했던 블로그에는 /etc/vsftpd/라는 경로에 있는걸로 나와있는데 차이가 발생한 이유를 알고 싶습니다.
<Seony> 참고하신 블로그에서 설명한 배포판이 우분투가 아니면 경로가 다를 수도 있어요
<Befree> 먼저 인사를 드리는게 예의인데 답답한 마음에 질문을 먼저 올렸네요..
<Seony>  ㅎㅎ 괜찮아요
<Befree> 질문이 한가지가 더 있는데요... 제가 설치하고자 하는 패키지가 어느 경로에 설치되는 설치전에 알수 있는곳이 있을까요?
<Seony> 그건 잠시만요.  옵션을 알았었는데 잘 안써서 잊어먹었네요
<Befree> 네.
<Seony> -c 네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> dpkg -c filename.deb
<Befree> 알려주신대로 dpkg -c vsftpd.deb를 입력했는데요.
<Befree> 파일을 찾을 수 없다는 메시지가 나옵니다.
<Seony> 그럼 파일이 있는 곳에서 하시면 되겠죠
<autowiz_2012> 버젼에 따라서
<Befree> 말씀대로 .deb화일로 해보니가 잘 나옵니다.
<Befree> 저는 apt-get으로 설치하기전에 경로를 보려고 했던건데 검색해보니 설치후에 whereis나 which 명령어로 확인이 가능하세요..
<Befree> 오타..
<Seony> apt-get으로는 파일의 목록까지는 확인이 안되요
<Seony> 만약 불안하시면, apt-get --download-only 옵션으로 패키지를 다운로드만 받아놓고 확인해보시는 방법도 있습니다.
<Befree> 네. 감사합니다.
<Befree> 우분투 서버 설치해서 집에 홈서버 하나 셋팅하려고 도전을 시작한건데 갈길이 너무 머네요.
<Befree> 도움주셔서 감사합니다. 좀 있다가 다시 오겠습니다.
<Seony> 이따 뵈요
<Befree> 휴..
<autowiz_2012> 오하요 고자이 마스~~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-17
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 해피한 금요일 되세요~
<autowiz_2012> 불금입니다.
<samahui> 불끈!
<Befree> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_2012> 안녕하세요
<Befree> 리눅스를 처음 접하다보니 너무 어렵네요.
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> (__)
<Befree> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<samahi> 수고하셨습니다
<samahi> 점심 먹고 왔더니 졸리네요 ㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahi> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 결혼 준비는 잘 되가세요?
<samahi> 어제 하루 쉬면서 드레스 초이스 하고 왔습니다
<samahi> 정말 깜짝 놀랐어요. 제 마눌림 되실분이 확 달라져서 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahi> 결혼 준비 잘되고 있는건지 모르겠지만 문제 없이 진행되고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahi> 티... 팅기셨군요...
<DarkCircle> 퇴근시간이라 끄고 가신듯 (...)
<DarkCircle> 우리시간으로 +5 하고 하루 빼면 하와이시간대.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahi> 퇴근하고 재접속하셨었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahi> 안녕하세요
<samahi> 불금 저녁시간이 다가오고 있습니다.
<samahi> 오후시간도 힘내서 후딱 보내고 불금을 누려요~~
<ipeter> 헛
<ipeter> 사마휘님은 한국 아니신가요?
<samahi> 저말고 seony님이요
<ipeter> 아...네
<samahi> 위에 대화 중 빠져나가셔서 팅겼다고 했다가 나온 대화입니다
<samahui> 오랜만에 저녁에는 운동이나 해줘야 겠습니다.
<samahui> 배 모양이 점점 얼굴을 닮아가요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 넵!
<ipeter> 저도 운동이 필요할거같습니다.
<ipeter> 배만나와요.
<ipeter> 이티형 인간으로 거듭나고 있습니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오늘은 오랜만에 얻은 자유라 푸욱 쉬고 싶습니다. 운동하고 시원하게 샤워한 후 푸욱 자야 겠네요.
<samahui> 어서오세요~
<ipeter> 오케이 케쉬백 사용하시는분 계신가요?
<Concerto> 안녕하세요 처음뵙겠습니다!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ 반갑습니다.
<samahui> 케쉬백 사용은 하는데 잘 모릅니다. ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> http://slownews.kr/17887
<samahui> 영화판이야 말로 CJ랑 롯데 두 갑이 다해먹는군요
<Seony> samahui: ipeter님이 캐쉬백 서버 관리하실 거에요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 그렇군요 ^^;;
<Befree> 안녕하세요.. 신입입니다..
<Befree> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> Seony: 아이고. 아닙니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2012> 어?? 그래요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ?  뭐가요?
<samahui> 잠시 팅겼더니 문가 대화가 오고갔나보군요?
<Befree> 방이 절간 같아요...
<samahui> 다들 일하시느라 바쁘신거 같에요. 보통 절간 같다가 저녁시간이나 종종 한가해지신 분들 오시면 시장분위기도 만들어 집니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 일 좀 하다가 올게요
<Befree> 그렇군요..
<Befree> 네..
<Seony> 홈서버에 github 비스무리하게 좀 돌릴까 하는데, 좀 까탈스럽군요...
<Befree> github요?
<Seony> 네 뭐 꼭 github 비스무리한건 아니지만, 오픈소스 프로젝트로 나온게 있어서 거기에 git http backend를 돌리면 되거든요..
<Befree> 부럽습니다..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 부러울 것까진 없는 거에요
<Befree> 전 주인장이 실력이 없어서 장비들이 놀고 있거든요.
<Seony> 저는 실력은 없는데 장비만 사고싶어서...
<Befree> 장비라고 해봐야.. N36L이니 좋은 장비라고 말씀드리기는 그렇죠... ;;
<Seony> 워크스테이션 같은 건가봐요?
<samahui> HP에서 나온 미니서버 입니디만
<samahui> 성능이 낮지만 NAS로 사용하기 좋다는 그녀석인듯하네요
<Befree> 네..
<samahui> 저도 하나 구입하고 싶었지만 다른 놈이 있는관계로 패스 시켰던 놈입니다
<Befree> 처음에 NAS4FREE라는 오픈소스를 올려서 NAS로만 사용하다가.. 이것저것 욕심이 생겨서 홈서버를 구축하려고 포맷하고 우분투 서버로 덤볐는데요..
<Befree> 처음부터 막히고 있습니다.. ^^;;
<bluedusk> 음
<Befree> 우분투 서버버전은 데스크톱하고는 많이 다른것 같아요..
<Seony> 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 서버버전에서 데탑용 메타 패키지만 설치하면 데탑이 될 정도에요
<Befree> 커널은 같다는 이야기는 들었는데요..
<Befree> 데탑버전에서는 ifconfig가 그냥 되는데... 서버버전에서는 sudo를 앞에 써주지 않으면 아예 수행도 안되더라구요..
<Seony> 버전이 뭔데요?
<Befree> 12.04요.
<Seony> 그럼 뭔가 이상한데요.
<Seony> 제가 일하는 곳 서버가 전부 우분투 12.04 인데, 한대도 안그러거든요
<Seony> 데비안에서는 보안상 막아놓긴 했는데, 우분투 12.04에서는 안그렇거든요..
<Befree> 그럼 설치시에 제가 뭔 잘못했나보네요..
<Befree> 파티션 관련해서 질문 좀 드릴께요..
<Seony> 그건 아마 아닐 거에요
<Seony> 잘은 모르겠지만 혹시 12.04가 아닐지도...
<Befree> 다운받은 이미지는 12.04.3으로 나오네요..
<Seony> 음... 그럼 맞는데 정말 이상하네요
<Befree> 다시 깔아봐야죠.. ;;
<Befree> 홈서버 용도로 7테라 하드를 파티션하려고 하는데 어떻게 구성하는게 좋을까요?
<Seony> 하드가 몇개에요?
<Befree> 총 4개입니다... N36L장비이구요..
<Seony> 음... 레이드1으로 묶어서 돌리기는 좀 그렇겠네요
<Befree> 설치되는 프로그램들이 뭐냐에 따라서 구성이 많이 달라지겠죠?
<Seony> 그렇다기보다는요, 사실 파티션은 운영체제용 하나, 파일저장용 하나 해서 두개만 있으면 된다고 생각하거든요.
<Seony> 추후 하드디스크 추가가 확실시 된다면 LVM으로 하면 파티션도 굳이 고민은 안해도 되니까 괜찮을 것 같네요.
<Seony> 근데 목적이 NAS 전용이라면 우분투보다는 차라리 NAS 전용으로 나온 운영체제를 깔아보시는 것도 나쁘지 않을 거 같아요
<Seony> Nas4Free나, FreeNAS나...
<Seony> 얘네들 기반이 프비라서 zfs를 쓸 수 있거든요
<Befree> 얼마전가지 nas4free를 사용했거든요... ^^;;
<Seony> 어때요?
<Seony> 써보진 않았는데 좀 괜찮아보이더라구요
<Befree> 최근 버전까지는 써본건 아닌데요.. 말씀하신대로 딱 NAS용으로 괜찮더라구요...
<Seony> 근데, 딱 거기까지만이니까 뭔가 하고싶은게 있으면 좀 곤란하긴 하죠... 그래서 전 리눅스를 선택했죠...
<Befree> 예..
<Seony> 전에 오픈솔라리스로 한 2년 돌리다가 너무 불편해서 때려쳤어요
<Seony> 근데 zfs 버전 때문에 자료를 다시 리눅스로 옮기는데 정말 엄청나게 애 먹었죠
<Befree> 고생하셨겠네요..
<Seony> 네.  그래서 그 이후로는, 자료를 저장하는 서버는 꼭 쓰기쉬운걸 쓰자는 쪽으로 바꿨어요
<Befree> Seony님 홈서버는 어떻게 구성되어 있나요?
<Seony> 파티션이요? 아니면 프로그램들요?
<Befree> 프로그램이요.
<Seony> 음... 처음 설치한지 꽤 오래되서 전부 기억은 안나는데요, 대충 나열해보자면,
<Seony> web, ssh, afp, git, xbmc, samba, torrent 정도가 돌아가고 있구요,
<Seony> 개인적인 개발용도, 자료저장, 티비/영화 보기 등등으로 쓰고있어요.
<Befree> 헉.. 제가 원하는 구성하고 거의 비숫하네요...
<Seony> 제 메인 컴퓨터는 맥북인데요, 백업은 rsync로 시간 정해놓고 매일 한 번씩 돌리구요...
<DarkCircle> 춥네요.
<Seony> 타임머신 예전에 한 2년 써봤는데요,
<DarkCircle> 이제 좀 날씨가 정상으로 돌아온듯
<Seony> 2년쯤 쓰면 프로그램 구동 속도부터가 엄청나게 느려져요..
<Seony> 2년치를 다 읽어내느라... 짜증나서 포기했어요
<Seony> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> zfs 인가가 짱이군요 (...)
<DarkCircle> (_ _ )너브죽
<DarkCircle> 스냅샷 언제든지 찍어주고 ..
<Seony> zfs 쓸 수만 있으면 좋죠.  명령어 몇개로 오만가지 기능 다 되잖아요
<Befree> 안녕하세요..
<DarkCircle> 네 차라리 그게 (...)
<DarkCircle> 타임머신이든 MS 백업이든
<DarkCircle> 통째로 들어내서 다 백업을 해버리니
<Seony> 레이드에 스냅샷에 백업에...
<DarkCircle> 너무 버겁..
<Befree> 전 아직 그선까지는 가보지도 못한 상태라서... ;;
<DarkCircle> 그냥 개인이 필요한 정도까지만 써도 될거 같아요 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 더 편한 방법이 있다면야 엄청난 기술 그런 포장껍데기 따윈 필요하지 않 ..
<Seony> 근데 zfs는 익숙치않으면 하드를 통째로 한 방에 날릴 수 있어서... ㅎㅎ
<Befree> 전 데탑들은 다 설치되었는데.. 정작 중앙에서 해줘야 하는 홈서버 구축을 못하고 있다보니..
<DarkCircle> 전 홈서버에 웹+소스저장소+매스커레이딩
<DarkCircle> 정도 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 서버겸 공유기죠.
<DarkCircle> 아 프린터 서버도 되는구나 이제 ..
<Befree> 그렇군요...
<Befree> 전 홈서버로 하고 싶은걸 말씀드리자면...
<DarkCircle> 우분투용은 아닌데 흠 ... 읽어보실만한 글이 있는데
<DarkCircle> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Home_Router
<DarkCircle> 참고.
<Seony> 저는 닉 2개 박고 본딩 LAG까지 해놨어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 뭐가 문제인지 속도가 생각만큼 안나와요
<Befree> 시간내서 한번 읽어보겠습니다~ 감사
<Seony> 그나저나 홈서버 씨퓨가 코어2듀오라... 언제 한번 제온으로 바꿔야하는데..
<Seony> 애플에서 만드는 쓰레기통이 하나 사고싶어서 홈서버는 보류하기로 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Befree> 전 미니도 썩고있는 판이라서요..
<Seony> 저는 그거 팔아서 SSD 샀죠 ㅋㅋ
<Befree> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 지금 우분투 서버에서 에어비디오 서버 돌리는데, 에어비디오는 역시 맥에서 돌리는게 낫더라구요
<DarkCircle> 애플의 쓰레기통은 옆으로 눕혀놓고 안에 있는 쿨링 덩어리를 뺀담에 손잡이랑 롤라 틀을 용접해서 안에 고구마 집어넣고 구울때 써(...야..)
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Befree> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데, 엔하위키 보니까 쓰레기통의 쿨링방식에 분명 문제가 있을거라고 적혀있더라구요
<Seony> 씨퓨랑 그래픽카드에서 나오는 열량이랑 쿨링팬에서 식혀주는 열량이 초당 몇 주울인데 그게 그렇게 안될거라는 식으로..
<DarkCircle> 애플 제품 홍보하는걸 보니까 이게 그냥 쿨링용 히트싱크를 박아넣은게 아니라
<DarkCircle> 위에 뭔가 쿨러같은게 돌아가는거 같더군요.
<Seony> 네 맞아요.  상단에 쿨링팬이 돌아가요
<DarkCircle> 그게 위에서 아래로 공기를 넣는건가요?
<Seony> 그게 쓰레기통 아랫부분부터 공기를 흡입해서 상단으로 뱉어내는 구조잖아요
<DarkCircle> 여름철에 웬지 좀 쓰는게 쥐약일거 같은데
<Befree> 이번에 새로나온 맥 이야기죠?
<Seony> 뜨거운 공기가 위로 올라가니까 어찌보면 맞긴 한데..
<DarkCircle> 그러면 뭔가 버리는게 안되는군요 (...)
<Seony> 네  새로나온 맥...
<Befree> 가격이 엄청나던데요..
<DarkCircle> 코푼휴지 같은거 넣을 수 있나 했더니
<DarkCircle> 안에 뭔가 가득 차있 (...)
<Seony> 엄청나긴한데, 그 사양대로 맞추면 비싼건 아니에요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 느낌은 ... 무거울거 같습니다. (...)
<Seony> 일단, 500만원짜린가 하는 그래픽 코어가 2개 박혀있잖아요
<DarkCircle> 다행스럽게도 그게 좀 생각보다 크지 않아서 그렇지 .
<Seony> 생각보단 상당히 무겁다던데요
<Seony> 근데 무지 작더라구요
<DarkCircle> 그거대로 조립 견적을 내보긴 했는데
<Seony> 높이가 30센치도 안되던데요
<DarkCircle> 조립으로 낸 견적이 좀 비싸요.
<DarkCircle> 네
<Befree> 그렇군요..
<DarkCircle> 그냥 조그마한 화분 내지는 휴지통을(...) 연상하면 되는듯
<Seony> 공기를 위로 뱉어내는 구조라, 뚜껑 위에 뭔가를 올려놓을 수는 없겠더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Befree> ㅎㅎ 그러네요..
<DarkCircle> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ 차라리 그 구조가 낫겠다 싶은게
<DarkCircle> 먼지가 내부로 쌓이는걸 생각하면 -.- ...
<DarkCircle> 아 근데 바닥쪽은 먼지가 끼겠군요 ㅡ,,.ㅡ
<Seony> 암튼 올 여름이나 가을 중으로 살거에요
<Seony> 썬더볼트 디스플레이도 2대나 질렀는데 ㅋ
<Befree> 전 맥은...
<Seony> 맥북 혹사시켜서 빨리 고장내야지 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 친구가 맹민희 2010년형 보고 놀라던데
<DarkCircle> 2012년형 얘기해보니까 애플은 도데체 어떤 놈들이 일하는 곳이냐고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 단지 ODD 하나 뺐을뿐인데 =3
<Befree> 애플제품은 딱 두개있네요... 아이패드 미니하고 맥미니뿐이라..
<Seony> 그땐 대한민국 최고 협상가 수지팍 님의 말씀을 하셔야... 뭔 또라이 같은 소리여 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 썬더볼트 디스플레이 두개 달고 작업하니까, 아무 것도 안하고 가만히 있어도 팬이 쌩쌩 돌더라구요
<Seony> 결국 특단의 조치를 내린게, 맥북 옆으로 세워두는 스탠드 사서 뒷판 뚜껑을 아예 열어놓고 쓰니까 쿨링이 완전 해결되네요
<Seony> 온도 60도에 팬 2000 이상 절대 안돌아요
<DarkCircle> 팬 세게 돌아가는거 해결하는 방법이 있기야 하긴 한데
<ipeter> 들어가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 좋은주말되세요.
<DarkCircle> 그걸 하게 되면 냉각이 안되는지라
<Befree> 두분다 맥 쓰시나보네요..
<Seony> 네... 팬이 쌩쌩 돈다는 의미는 결국 온도가 무지 높다는 얘기니깐요...
<DarkCircle> 저같은 경우는 + 극에다 저항을 다는데요 ...
<DarkCircle> 맥북에어는 그게 안되더군요 (...)
<DarkCircle> 전 맥북에어 아이폰 끗.
<Seony> 저는... 생각해보니 완전 애플스토어네요
<DarkCircle> 맥북에어는 다 필요없고 배터리랑 SSD만 잘 살아있으면 돼요 ㅠㅠ
<Befree> 저 지금 문자메시지 왔는데요... 한우불고기 600g 당첨되었다네요... ㅡㅡ;;
<DarkCircle> SSD 용량이 줄어들고 있긴 하더라구요 ㄱ- 이걸 어찌해야 하나 고민중.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 대박.
<DarkCircle> 가서 들고 오세요 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 국이라도 끓여드시면 (먼산)
<Seony> 오... 한근...
<Befree> 이벤트 당첨되는것도 처음이네요... ;;
<Befree> 친구들하고 제주도 흑돼지 먹으려고 예약했던곳인데... 이런 경우도 생기네요...
<Befree> Seony님.
<DarkCircle> 부럽다 -0-
<Befree> 전 두분이 더 부럽운데요..
<Befree> 제가 얼마나 홉서버에 한(?)이 맻혔으면... 돈주고 설치를 요청할 생각도 했었거든요.. ㅡㅡ;;;
<Seony> 서버실에 이상 생기면 메일 오는 프로그램을 만들어놨는데 이게 가끔 오작동을 하는데... 원인 찾기도 어렵고 애메하네요..
<Seony> 음... 홈서버에 다양한 서비스를 생각하시면, 리눅스에 좀 많이 익숙해지시면 될 거에요
<Befree> Seony님 홈서버 구성하신 파티션 정보 좀 알수 있을까요??? 저도 비슷하게 설치할거 같아서요..
<Seony> 음... 파티션은 별거 없어요.  500기가 하나 2테라 하나 해서 총 2개 있구요,
<Seony> 500기가 하드로 부팅하고, 2테라 하드는 제 홈디렉토리 안에다 마운트 시켜서 쓰고있어요
<Seony> 파티션은 안나눴구요, 그냥 통짜로 써요
<Seony> 아... 부팅용 하드는 스왑 파티션 있네요 1기가
<Befree> 그럼 /하고 swap만 있다는 말씀이신가요?
<Seony> 네.  굳이 다른걸 나누지 않아도 되요
<Seony> 더 번거롭기만 하죠
<Seony> 심지어는 제가 일하는 곳에서도 서버들 다 그렇게 되어있어요
<Seony>  /var, /usr, /home 등으로 나누라는건 좀 옛날에 하드디스크가 비싸고 용량이 적었을 시절이구요, 지금은 그렇게 안쓰는거 같은데요
<Befree> 만약에 아파치 웹서버로 웹사이트를 구동한다면.. 해당 웹사이트는 따라 분리하는게 낫지 않나요?
<Seony> 왜요?
<Befree> 나중에 백업을 위해서라도 분리하는게 낫지않을까 해서요..
<Seony> 만약 다른 하드디스크를 의미하신다면 그건 일리가 있는 말씀 같은데요,
<Seony> 다른 파티션을 의미하신다면, 어차피 하드가 나가면 파티션은 의미가 없게 되죠
<Seony> 근데 다른 하드디스크로 분리를 하는 것보단 차라리 백업을 하는게 더 나아요
<Befree> 마땅한 백업장비가 없는 상태라서요..
<Seony> 다른 하드디스크 박음 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어차피 하드 전체 용량이 7테라면, 그걸 다 백업하시려고 하지 마시구요,
<Seony> 그중 하나의 하드디스크를 골라서, "이것만은 절대 날아가면 안된다"라는 자료만 별도로 백업용도로 쓰면 될 거에요
<Seony> 예를 들면, 제 개인용 컴퓨터인 맥북에 있는 자료는, 홈서버의 500기가 하드에도 백업하지만, 홈서버가 매일 새벽에 2테라짜리 하드에도 또 백업을 해두거든요
<Befree> 흠...
<Seony> 근데 만약 하드디스크 전체 자료가 모두 중요하다고 하시면, 뭐 방법이 없죠.  레이드1 돌려야죠
<Befree> 전 /home하고 웹사이트, git repository는 다른 하드에 저장하려고 생각하고 있었거든요..
<Seony> 그냥 하나에다 다 몰아넣으시고, 그 자료들을 전부 다른 하드에 그대로 미러링을 하시는건 어떠세요?
<Befree> 미러링이면 레이드를 말씀하시는건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 그냥 명령어 돌려서 특정 디렉토리만 미러링을 하는 거에요
<Befree> 그것도 괜찮네요...
<Befree> 그럼 말씀하신대로 파티션을 나눈다면... sda에 /, swap만 잡고 설치하고 나머지 하드는 다 데이터용으로 쓴다는 말씀이네요..
<Seony> 네
<Befree> 몇가지만 더 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<Seony> 네
<Befree> 램이 4기가라 swap은 8기가로 잡으면 충분할까요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 스왑은 1기가만 잡으세요
<Befree> 넵..
<Seony> 램에 두배를 잡는건 정말 옛날 얘기구요,
<Seony> 스왑이 1기가 이상 돌아가고 있다면, 그건 이미 시스템이 정상이 아니라는 의미에요
<Befree> 그렇군요..
<Befree> 설치 후에 패키지를 설치할때마다 백업을 하려구하거든요... 백업프로그램을 가지고 그런데 그건 너무 시간이 걸려서 다른 방법이 없을까요?
<Befree> 패키지 잘못설치될때마다 포맷하고 다시 설치하는게 너무 시간이 걸려서요..
<Seony> 잘못 설치되도 포맷하실 필요는 없어요
<Befree> 패키지를 지워도 완전히 지워지는거 같지 않던데요..
<Seony> 네  근데 그렇다고 또 패키지를 지울 필요도 없어요
<Seony> 유닉스 계열 운영체제가 다 그렇지만, 설정파일만 백업해두면 되거든요
<Seony> 모든 설정파일들은 대부분 /etc에 있는데요, 패키지 처음 설치하시고 변경하시려는 패키지의 설정파일만 잘 백업해두시면 되요
<Befree> 네..
<Befree> 오늘 몇시가지 여기 계실건가요? ^^;;
<Seony> 글쎄요.  아마도 앞으로 1-2시간쯤요.  작업 해야할 것도 좀 남았고...
<Befree> 헉...
<Befree> 오늘 새로깔고 ftp, samba, nfs, afp까지 해보려고 하는데... 안되면 여쭤봐야하는데... ^^;;
<Seony> ftp는 별로 문제될게 없어보이고...
<Seony> afp는 애플 안쓰신다고 하지 않으셨나요?
<Seony> 애플 안쓰시면 굳이 afp는 안하셔도 되구요...
<Befree> 맥이 있어서 설치해야하거든요..
<Seony> 아... 근데 맥에서 삼바 쓰시면 되죠
<Seony> afp는 심볼릭 링크를 지원 안해줘서 무지 불편하거든요
<Befree> 저번에 어느 블로그에서 봤는데... samba는 맥하고 붙이면 불안하다고..ㅡㅡ;;;
<Seony> 그래요?  전 괜찮은데요.  많이 안써서 그런가...
<Befree> 그 블로그 주인장이 그러다구요... 많은 파일을 복사하면 오류가 발생한다고 하더라구요..
<Befree> samba는요..
<Seony> 많은 파일을 삼바로 복사하려는 것부터가 제 입장에서는 좀 거시기한데요
<Befree> ;;
<Seony> 몇개면 모를까, 양이 많으면 전송이 확실한걸로 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Befree> 그래서 그 쥔장은 lion에서 연결할거면 nettalk 3.x를 설치하라고 하더라구요..
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요.  써본 사람 의견이니까 아마 저보단 확실한 정보겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 불금!!!!
<samahui> 퇴근 합니다. 즐거운 주말 되세요 ^^
<Seony> 들어가세요
<samahui> 넵 ^^
<Befree> 들어가세요~
<Befree> 헛.. 늦었다..
<Befree> 오늘은 퇴근하시면 접속 안하시겠네요..
<Seony> 전 이만 잠자러 갑니다
<Seony> 낼 뵈요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ 다시 돌아온 불쌍한 1인 입니다. ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 일찍 호출 당했는데 금요일을 실컷 즐기며 놀다 왔네요.
<samahui> 서버 관리자도 아닌데 우리팀 프로젝트 용으로 전용 서버하나 구축해놨다가 관리하느라 시간 다 보내네요. 그냥 상용 서버로 살껄 괜시리 저렴하게 한다고 조립하고 centos로 돌리려니 귀찮아요 .
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-18
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<jypie> 빠른 퇴근..
<Befree> 국민, 농협, 롯데카드 개인정보 유출된거 확인해보니 전 국민,농협 다 유출되었네요.. ㅡㅡ;
<Seony> 그게 직원이 빼돌린거였나요?
<Befree> 외주직원이 거의 1년에 걸쳐서 빼돌린거드라구요..
<Befree> kcb 모 차장이라고 하더라구요..
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Befree> 은행직원들 태도가 더 맘에 안들어요..
<Seony> 음... 근데 인터넷 사이트에서는 뉴스페이지에 관련 기사가 없네요...
<Befree> 별거아니고.. 유출된것도 없다는 식에다가... 마치 공문읽어내려가듯이 대답하는 성의가.. 더 화가나더라구요.. 특히 농협..
<Seony> 국책은행이라 거기는 좀 그렇죠
<Seony> 저는 저녁 약속이 있어서 이제 나가봐야겠네요
<Befree> 네~
<Seony> 저녁 먹고 다시 오겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Befree> 넵... 즐거운 저녁식사~
<samahui> 개인정보 유출에 대해서 책임을 크게 지도록 법 개정을 해야 됩니다.
<Befree> 당연하죠...
<samahui> 국민 정보는 지들 돈벌이 수단으로 밖에 안보니 이런 문제가 생기죠
<Befree> 통화하다가 열받아서 죽는줄 알았어요... ㅡㅡ;
<samahui> 홈페이지에서 개인정보 유출 되었는지 확인 가능하더군요
<Befree> 확인되면 머합니까.. 그러고 땡인데...
<samahui> 사람 상대하면 서로 피곤합니다. 유출 확인만 되면 그대로 손배청구를 해야합니다
<samahui> 유출된 사람들 모아서 법적 대응을 해야 어라? 가만히 안있는구나? 조금 조심하자 라도 하지 아니면 그냥 저냥 또 넘어갑니다
<demoscale> 안녕하세요!
<Befree> 전 일이 있어서 나가봐야겠스베요... 이따 다시 오겠습니다.
<samahui> 즐거운 주말들 되세요
<demoscale> 우분투 xchat에 대화방 수 제한 있나요?
<demoscale> 안열리네...
<Seony> xchat에 제한이 있는게 아니라 IRC 서버에서 제한을 둘 거에요
<Seony> 확실한건 아니지만..
<demoscale> 이제보니 Cyanogenmod 공식채널만 접속이 안되네요.
<demoscale> 무슨 제한을 걸얻누건지...
<demoscale> #Cyanogenmod
<Seony> 비공식 채널인가보네요
<Seony> 비공식이 아니라 비공개 ㅎㅎ
<demoscale> #Cyanogenmod :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Seony> 아... 혹시 닉네임 등록 안하셨어요?
<demoscale> 아...
<demoscale> 징징이들이 많았나 보네요
<Seony> 닉 등록하고 인증하면 될 거 같은데요
<demoscale> 핵전쟁이 일어나도 책임 없다고 누누히 말했거늘ㅠㅠ
<demoscale> 어디서요?
<Seony> irc를 많이 안해보신듯 합니다 ㅎㅎ.  irc에도 단순하지만 등록/로그인 기능이 있거든요
<demoscale> 네 시작한지 며칠 안됐어요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럼 잠시만요.  이게 한번 하면 다시는 할 일이 없는거라 저도 매뉴얼을 봐야하거든요
<Seony> 아마 이렇게 하시면 될 거에요.  /msg NickServ identify demoscale password
<Seony> 패스워드 란에는 원하시는 패스워드를 넣으세요
<demoscale> 네 다른 사이트에서 보고 성공했습니다
<Seony> 만약 등록이 잘 되면, 인증하는 명령어를 알려드릴께요
<Seony> 아... 그럼 인증도 하셨구요?
<demoscale> 인증도 했고요
<demoscale> CM IRC 안내에 다 나와있네요
<Seony> 그럼 이제 채널 접속만 해보시면 되겠네요
<demoscale> 그것도 성공했고요ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 빠르시군요.
<demoscale> 지금 우분투 13.10 그놈 리믹스를 사용 중인데...
<demoscale> 갤럭시 넥서스의 MTP 연결이 불안정합니다
<Seony> 어떤 식으로요?
<demoscale> 연결이 처음 꽂았을 때는 먹다가... 잠시 후 연결이 끊기고
<Seony> 그래서 cynogen 접속을... ㅎㅎ
<demoscale> 뽑았다가 다시 연결해보면 아예 갤넥 측에서 충전 전류도 인식이 안됩니다.
<demoscale> 이건 폰 문제라기보다는 우분투 문제 같아서요
<Seony> 비슷한 케이스가 구글에서 검색되는게 없나보네요
<demoscale> 그렇게 몇 번 반복해야 겨우 연결 성공
<demoscale> 아예 안정버전인 12.04로 내려가자니 얘는 MTP 지원 자체가 없음-_-
<demoscale> 이번 LTS까지는 어떻게 버텨냐겠네요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 저는 LTS 아니면 아예 안쓰니...
<demoscale> 아 케이블을 바꿔볼까...
<demoscale> 흔히들 아이폰을 쓰셔서
<Seony> 네 저도 아이폰이라... ㅎㅎ
<demoscale> 저도 올해말에는 아이폰으로 가 볼까 합니다만..
<demoscale> 비싸네요 역시.
<Seony> 얼마쯤 하는데요?
<demoscale> 갤넥에 CM11 킷캣롬을 올리니 렉없이 쓸만하다는 것도 한몫합니다.
<demoscale> 할부원금 60 넘어가지 않나요?
<Seony> 헐... 장난 아니군요.  요금제는 얼마쯤 나오구요?
<demoscale> 지금 현재는 만 19세 문턱에서 청소년 요금제 19000원짜리 사용중이라
<demoscale> 쉽사리 5만원대 요금제로 넘어갈 수가 없네요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<demoscale> 저희 가족은 유서깊은 뽐뻐 집안이라
<demoscale> 2006년부터 버스폰 구입-_-
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 폰에 신경쓰는건 이제 피곤해서 안한지 오래 됐어요.  신경 안쓰고 쓰기에는 아이폰이 편하기도 하구요
<Seony> 첨에 스마트폰 쓸 때는 이것저것 참 많이 써보고, 테마도 바꾸고 프로그램도 깔고 이것저것 정말 많이 했는데 이제는...
<demoscale> 요즘 4S는 싸더라고요. 단지 지금 4S를 쓰는 의미가 없기에...
<demoscale> 갤넥은 나름 애지중지하며 국내 미출시 화이트 하우징까지 구입해 썼는데 요즘 슬슬 수화부가 맛가려고 해요.
<demoscale> 저도 슬슬 해탈의 경지에(...) 아이패드가 있어서 다음 폰은 아이폰으로 가려고요
<demoscale> 서브폰은 안드로이드로 유지하고...
<Seony> 저는 서브도 귀찮아요.
<demoscale> 현재도 갤럭시 넥서스와 이보 4G+ 선불폰 개통해서 쓰는데 확실히 편하지는 않아요
<demoscale> 하지만 기덕질은 원래 그렇게 하는 겁니다.
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<demoscale> 우분투 쓰는 것도 여간 신경이 쓰이는 일이 아니라...ㅎㅎ 이제 재미를 느끼고 있어요
<Befree4302> 안녕하세요~
<Befree> 안녕하세요.
<Befree> 오늘은 조용하네요..
<Seony> 아무래도 휴일이니 다들 놀러나가신듯 하네요
<Befree> Seony님은 계시네요.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 이제 잠잘 때가 되서요 ㅎㅎ
<Befree> 아...
<Befree> 한국 아니신가보네요..
<Seony> 네.  그리고 여기는 아직 금요일이에요
<Seony> 아 하긴 새벽이니 토요일이 되긴 했네요
<Befree> 그렇군요...
<Befree> 전 간신히 apm은 설치했는데요...
<Befree> piwigo를 설치하려는데 정말 안되네요.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Guest30441> 안녕하세요
<Guest30441> hi
<Guest30441> nobody?
<Guest30441> -_-
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-19
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Befree> 안녕하세요
<Befree> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<phuh> 아무도 안계신가요
<jyp_> 안녕하세요.
<phuh> 오 박진영님? 오 한국분이시다
<Befree> 오.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Befree> Seony님.
<Seony> 네
<Befree> 계신곳은 지금 몇시예요?
<Seony> 저녁 8시 45분입니다
<Befree> 계신곳이 어디시길래..
<Seony> 한 번 알아보세요 ㅎㅎ
<Befree> 하와이
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Befree> 부럽습니다..
<Befree> 하와이
<Befree> 여튼...
<Befree> 우분투에 오라클을 설치하려면 서버가 좋을까요? 데스크탑이 좋을까요?
<Seony> 음... 서버와 데스크탑의 목적에 따라 다르지 않을까 싶은데요
<Befree> 그럼 서버버전이란 말씀이신데요..
<Seony> 아.. 우분투 배포판 말씀이시군요
<Befree> 네..
<Seony> 그거야 서버에 GUI를 돌리실거면 당연히 데스크탑이고, GUI 필요없으시면 서버죠 ㅎㅎ
<Befree> 근데 오라클DB 설치하려면 gui가 있어야하던데...
<Seony> 그래요?  저는 안써봐서 잘 모르겠는데 CLI 인스톨러가 없나요?
<Befree> 대부분 gui로 설치를 하더라구요..
<Seony> 그렇군요.  그건 제가 안해봐서 잘 모르겠네요
<Befree> 그래서 서버설치하고 데탑용 패키지깔고 설치를 해야하나 싶어서요..
<Seony> 데탑용 패키지를 설치해야할 거 같은면, 그냥 처음부터 데탑용으로 설치하시는게 나아요
<Befree> 왜요?
<Befree> 특별한 이유가 있나요?
<Seony> 서버 설치하고 거기에 데탑용 메타패키지를 설치해도 사실상 거의 똑같긴 한데요, 제 느낌으로는 왠지 같이 딸려와야할 패키지들이 다 안딸려오는 듯한 느낌이 들어서 뭔가 빼먹는거 같아요
<Befree> 저번에 말씀드렸던 N36L도 생각해보면.. 데탑을 깔고 불필요한 패키지들... 예로 오피스같은건 삭제해버리면 될것 같긴한데..
<Seony> 저는 하드디스크가 모자라서 그러는게 아니면 그냥 냅두는 편이에요
<Befree> 테스트탑 설치하셔서 사용하시는건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨.  그거 깔려있다고 시스템 성능에 지장 주는 것도 아닌데 뭐 굳이 지울 필요가 있나 싶어서요.  귀찮아요.
<Seony> 참고로 저는 폰트도, 컬러도, 배경화면도, 아이콘도 전부 기본으로 놓고 씁니다
<Seony> 제품이 출시된 최초의 상태를 중요하게 생각하는 편이거든요
<Befree> 흠...
<Befree> 저번에 말씀드렸던.. N36L있잖아요..
<phuh> 우분투 말고도 한국분들 숨어서 서식하고 계신 irc channel 이 또 있나요?
<Seony> 글쎄요 그건 검색을 해보세요
<Befree> 전 IRC는 이게 처음이라서 잘 모르겠네요..
<phuh> hanirc 에는 정말 썰렁하던데..
<Seony> 거기는 몇 번 사고터지고 나서 유저들이 떠났어요
<phuh> 무슨 사고죠?
<phuh> 패싸움이라도 났나요
<Seony> 뭐 디도스 받고 서버 맛가고 몇주동안 접속 안되니까 다들 안가는거죠
<Seony> 그게 한두번도 아니고 계속 그랬거든요
<phuh> 아...
<phuh> irc 가 전반적으로 다 죽고있다던데
<phuh> freenode 에만 몰리는거같더라고요
<Befree> 전 잠시 커피 좀 사고... 다시 오겠습니다~
<Befree> 날씨가 쌀쌀하네요..
<Befree> 하아..
<jyp_> ozinger라는 서버도 있더라구요
<jyp_> 그 쪽에 개발자들이 꽤 많은 듯
<Befree> 휴...
<samahui> 주말 내내 일과 함께 보냈군요
<samahui> 금요일 운동하고 한잔하고 와서 지금까지 풀 가동이네요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 헐...
<Seony> 고생이 많으시네요
<samahui> 결혼준비도 바쁜데 일도 밀려서 이래저래 바쁘고 지쳐가고 있습니다
<samahui> 아이러니하게도 살은 안빠져요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 노동과 운동은 다르더라구요
<samahui> 오히려 스트레스로 이것저것 먹고 더 쪄가는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아무튼 2월초 촬영있는데 그때까지는 살빼야 하는데 힘드네요
<Seony> 촬영 그거 하루종일 해서 무쟈게 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 헉! 종일하는군요
<Seony> 아침부터 오후 늦게까지 하니까 거의 하루종일이죠
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 살뺄필요 없겠네요 찍다보면 빠질듯...
<Seony> 근데, 그거 하면서 표정을 계속 웃고있어야하는데 그게 제일 힘들죠
<samahui> 그렇겠네요
<Seony> 웃는 표정을 강제로 만들다보면 나중에 지쳐서 근육이 떨리거든요 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러다보면 입꼬리만 올라가있는 어색한 웃음이... ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 결혼사진들이 괜히 어색한게 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 원체 사진찍으면 경직되서 안그래도 사진 잘 안찍었는데 이번에 아주 얼굴 덜덜덜 진동오게 생겼네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 하루전날 핫팩으로 얼굴 근육을 다 녹여놓고 가야 할까봐요
<samahui> 글고보니 하와이 견적 받으러가서 메일로 보내달라고 했더니 몇일이 지나도록 안오는 겁니다. 그래서 왜 안보내냐고 했더니 메일주소 잘모알려주신거 아니냐고 오히려 저를 의심하는... 알고보니 회사 메일 알려줬더니 다 스팸처리 되있더군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 견적 대충 400~500 정도 들더군요
<samahui> 4박 6일에서 5박 7일 이네요. 비행으로 이틀이 증발되는군요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 두명요?>
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 한사람당 200얼마 하더군요
<samahui> 뱅기값이 비싸요
<samahui> 근디 한국은 참 요상한게 신혼여행은 부부가 가는건데 주변인들 선물 요구가 참 많아요. 그거 다 사주면 차라리 그돈으로 세계여행할 기세예요
<Seony> 그건 저희도 마찬가지에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한국 한번 가려면 사야되는 선물이 왜그리 많은지..
<samahui> 아껴서 자유여행 하려는 계획인 사람들한테 요구가 참 많아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 한 가지 웃긴게요,
<Seony> 한국에서는 그렇게 외제 찾는데, 여기 사는 사람들은 한국산 찾아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전자제품은 요즘 국산이 젤 좋아요 ㅋ
<samahui> 술은 외산이 좋구요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 술은 좀 그렇죠
<samahui> 전 조니워커 좋아라 합니다. 술은 안마시지만 정 마신다면 가장 입에 맞더군요
<samahui> 저 호텔 좀 물어볼께요. 혹시 파크쇼어나 퀸카피올라니, 더블트리 힐튼하와이언비리지 중에서 어디가 좋은건지 아시나요?
<samahui> 이름이 다 생소해요... 힐튼빼고 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 음... 제 생각엔 신혼여행은 힐튼 하와이안 빌리지가 좋을 거 같아요
<samahui> 하와이안 빌리지요?
<samahui> 그럼 거기로 해야 겠네요
<Seony> 네.  힐튼에서 지은지 몇년 안되는 호텔인데요,
<Seony> 부지가 넓고 안에 이것저것 많아서 좋더라구요
<samahui> 흠 그럼 힐튼으로 해야겠네요
<samahui> 사실 쇼핑을 안하고 한국와서 면세점에서 해결할 생각이라 좀 망서렸거든요
<samahui> 망설
<samahui> 오타가 끊이지 않네요
<Seony> 한국 면세점도 싸진 않을걸요
<Seony> 술이랑 화장품 사실거면 여기서 사세요
<samahui> 네 근데 여기저기 알아보면서까지 선물고르고 하고 싶지 않아서
<samahui> 그냥 화장품이랑 술로 끝내려고요
<samahui> 아
<samahui> 하와이가 더 싼가요? 그럼 사가야 겠네요.
<samahui> 일정보니까 저희는 반자유 했더니 첫날이랑 마지막 날은 이동핑게로 쇼핑시간이 있는거 같더군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 가이드들도 먹고살아야하니까 어쩔 수 없긴 하겠지만,
<samahui> 자유 여행으로 하려고 했는데 그냥 반자유 해야 겠네요. 차비도 아낄겸 .. 쩝... 힘드네요
<Seony> 일단 쇼핑을 어디서 하는지만 알면 제가 알려드릴께요
<samahui> 웃긴게 자유 여행으로하면 차비 많이 나온다는 핑게로 단체 버스 이용하시는게 났다는 식으로 말하더군요
<samahui> 넵 감사합니다
<Seony> 그렇진 않은데요
<Seony> 차비는 많이 안나오는데, 시간이 많이 걸려요
<samahui> 제가 일정 확실하게 잡고 알려드릴께요 시간되시면 함께 식사라도 해요 ^^
<samahui> 아 그래요? 역시 여행사놈들~~~~
<Seony> 안그래도 식사는 하루 하려고 생각하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하와이가 미국에서는 그래도 버스 시스템이 가장 잘되어있다고는 하는데요, 배차 간격이 좀 있거든요
<Seony> 시내는 괜찮은데, 좀 멀리 가려면 배차 간격이 거시기해서 일정 짧게 오시면 시간이 좀 아깝죠..
<samahui> 버스가 있죠 ㅎㅎ;; 택시 생각만 했어요 ㅎ
<samahui> 역시 여행사 놈들 버스 생각 못하게 관광버스 아니면 택시 이런식으로만 알려주더군요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 여행사들이 먹고살기 힘드니...
<samahui> 차 한대 리스해서 다닐까 생가중입니다. 미국생활 잠깐해서 면허도 있거든요 ㅋ
<Seony> 여기 보면 하루에도 여럿 생기고 여럿 망하는게 여행사에요
<samahui> 글고보니 작년에 갔어야 하는데 아까워요
<samahui> 여행사들이 성수기에 하와이 여행 많을거 예상하고 상품 무지막지하게 만들었다가 안가서 망했죠. 덕분에 작년 하와이 여행 뱅기값이 40만원까지 있었습니다
<samahui> 올해도 그러길 바라고 있는데 안되겠죠 아마도.. 그래서 아쉬워요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 헐... 무지 쌌네요..
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 그거 밀려서 올해도 그럴꺼라 생각했더니 오산이더군요. 뱅기값 비싸요. 유료세도 비싸고 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 역시 여행은 떄를 잘맞춰야하는거 같아요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> Seony님게 죄송하지만 하와이에 뭔가 재해라도 나서 여행비 내려가길... 하면 안되겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 여기는 자연재해는 잘 안일어나요.  구조가 좀 다르거든요
<samahui> 화산이 있자나요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그건 다른 섬에 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 빅아일랜드라고 하는 섬인데, 뱅기타고 한시간 가야되요
<samahui> 아무튼 준비 철저히 해서 놀러갈때 연락드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아하 멀군요
<samahui> 아깝... 아니 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 넵.  궁금한거 있으시면 언제든지 얘기하세요
<samahui> 넴 감사합니다 ~
<samahui> 그럼 전 또 일좀하다 올께요. 내일 회의 준비 후딱하고 자러가야겠어요.
<Seony> 넵
<Seony> 수고하세요
<samahui> 남은 주말 즐겁게 보내시고 월요일에 뵈요
<samahui> 수고하세요 ~
<autowiz_2014> 일요일 오후반 출근 ㅠㅠ
<phuh> 썰~
<phuh> 렁~~~
<phuh> 여전히
<phuh> 써어얼
<phuh> 러어엉
<phuh> 한국사람들
<phuh> 어디 다 숨었나요
<phuh> 궁금합니다
<autowiz_2014> 새벽이니
<autowiz_2014> 침대속에 숨으셨을거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2014> 눈 왔는데 출장 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_2014> 암튼 고고싱 하겠습니다
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<phuh> 헬로우
<phuh> 아직도 주무십니까 다들
<Ferendevelop> phuh: 안녕히주무셨습니까?
<phuh> 아직 잘 시간이 아니옵니다
<phuh> freenode 서 이렇게 한국어 대화를 할수있는 행복이^^
<Ferendevelop> phuh: ㅎㅎ
<phuh> 또 다른 채널은 없나요?
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> phuh: 있다고는 들었는데 잘 모르겠어요.
<phuh> Ferendevelop: 님은 주로 어떤 채널 가시나요
<Ferendevelop> phuh: 저는 항상 여기 이 동네에 있습니다.
<Ferendevelop> phuh: 빠른 피드백이 필요할 떄는 저 공식 채널들로 넘어가요.
<Seony> 안녕
<phuh> Seony: 안녕
<Seony> Ferendevelop: 안녕
<Seony> phuh: 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 이른 시간부터 들어와있네
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 원래 아침 7시 30분에 기상해서 컴퓨터를 켜.. 아니 여는게 방학 때 일상인데 한동안 정신이 없어서 못 들어왔네요.
<Seony> 아... 지금이 방학 기간이구나...
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 넵. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 다다음주면 끝나요.... (__)
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  이제 공부 신경써야겠네
<Seony> 내가 늘 강조하는거지만, 개발자 되려면 수학 잘해야돼 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 그래야죠. ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 저번에 형한테 묻고 싶었는게 있었는데 IT 관련 직종 종사자로 미국에서의 생활은 어때요?
<Seony> 글쎄, 내 경험이 모든 사람들을 대신할 수 없겠지만, 적어도 한국보단 낫겠지? ㅎㅎ  어떤 의미로서의 생활을 묻는 거야?
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 직장 내에서의 대우요.
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 저도 이제 이 부분을 차차 알아가고 있지만 페이스북이든 어디든 "새벽 3시에 택시를 잡았는데 술 냄새가 않나면 개발자다"라는 유머가 있을 정도로 야근이 많다고 하고..
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 대우가 그렇게 좋지 않다는 것은 저도 익히 들어왔거든요.
<Seony> 음... 그런 면에서는 일단 여기도 한국하고 크게 다른건 없는데, 여기서는 노동법이 강력해서 그렇게는 일 안시켜
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 그렇군요. 그것도 한번 알아봐야겠어요.
<Seony> 물론, 도가 지나칠 정도로 업무를 주지도 않거니와 애초에 프로젝트를 진행할 때부터 기간을 아주 넉넉하게 잡지
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 알아보다가 의문이 생기면 또 연락할께요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 대신, 한국에서는 실수에 대해 좀 관대한 편이지만,
<Seony> 여기서는 실수는 본인이 책임져야돼
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 아. 그런면이 또 있군요.
<Seony> "빨리"는 요구하지 않지만, 자기가 한일은 정확해야돼
<Seony> 예를 들어서,
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 감당하기 힘들고 생각하도 일이 클 수도 있지만 그걸 책임진다는건 그렇게 큰 영향을 끼치지는 않네요.
<Seony> "이 일을 마무리 짓기 위해서 한 1주일 정도 필요합니다" 라고 얘기하면,
<Seony> "그래 1주일 줄께"
<Seony> 라고 하지만, 대신 결과물은 실수가 없어야돼
<Seony> 책임을 진다는 의미는, 곧 그만둔다는 의미와도 같은 거야
<Ferendevelop> 헐.
<Ferendevelop> 그 정도인가요?
<Seony> 물론 사소한 실수로 그만두기까진 안하겠지만,
<Seony> 그런 일이 몇번 누적되면 눈치가 보이기 시작하지
<Seony> "책임진다"라는 말이 무슨 의미인줄 알고있었떤 거야?
<Seony> 그냥 "죄송합니다"라는 말로만 끝나는줄 안거야? ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 그 정도는 아니죠. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 문제가 생겼을 때, 그만두고 끝날 수만 있으면 다행인거야.  여기서는 금전적인 피해가 생기면 그만두고 나가는 직원한테 소송도 걸어
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 헉.
<Seony> 그런 일이 생길 일은 거의 없겠지만, 모든 일은 자기가 책임 져야되는 거야
<Seony> 한국에서는 "직원이 무슨 돈이 있겠냐" 라고 생각하겠지만, 여기서는 아냐
<Seony> 그래서 꼼꼼한 성격과 더불어 그걸 빨리 해결해낼 수 있는 능력도 필요하지
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 호오. 그렇군요.
<phuh> 밤새도록
<phuh> 썰렁했던 채널에
<phuh> 이런 멋진
<phuh> 활기찬
<phuh> 한글 대화로
<phuh> 가득하다니
<phuh> 정말 너무 멋지네요
<Ferendevelop> phuh: 끊어 치치 않아 주셨으면 합니다.
<phuh> 대한민국 최고입니다
<phuh> 죄송합니다
<Seony> phuh: http://seowonjung.com/rules.html  읽어주세요
<phuh> 오 이런것도 있었네요
<Seony> 접속하면 바로 나옵니다
<phuh> 접속을 한참 전에 해서 밤새도록 한글을 기다리는 바람에 놓쳤습니다. 용서해주시옵소서
<Seony> 여기는 한국팀 채널이니까 당연히 한국사람만 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어제는 공휴일이고 밤이고 하니까 다들 아무도 대화가 없었을 거에요
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 한국사람하니깐 예전에 Arch*****님 생각나네요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<phuh> Arch뒤에는 욕이 붙나요?
<phuh> 왜 별별별
<Ferendevelop> phuh: 욕은 아니고 그냥 가려준 역활이에요.
<Ferendevelop> 제 닉네임으로 치면 Feren*******이런식으로요.
<Ferendevelop> yaru22: 안녕하세요.
<phuh> 오 또 한분오셨다
<phuh> 생각보다 많이 오시네요
<yaru22> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<phuh> 어디사는 뉘신지
<Ferendevelop> Seony: TD 결국 구매하셨네요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<phuh> 한국말은 얼마나 잘하시는지?
<Seony> Ferendevelop: ㅇㅇ 2대 샀어
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 어때요?
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/ThunderboltDisplay/
<phuh> 오
<phuh> 비싼 세텁하셨네요
<Seony> 솔직히 얘기하자면, 그냥 큰 모니터?
<phuh> 위에는 vim cheatsheet?
<Seony> 네
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 블로그 사진 그대로 옮기셨네요. ㅋㅋ
<yaru22> 저는 토론토 살아요 =)
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 그만한 값어치는 하나요?
<Seony> Ferendevelop: ㅇㅇ 저번에 누가 사진 보여달라고 해서 사진만 올렸어
<phuh> Seony님 vim 회사에서 근무하세요?
<Seony> 일단, 썬더볼트 케이블 하나로 몽땅 연결한다는 점에서는 좋아
<Seony> phuh: 아뇨 vim도 회사가 있나요?
<phuh> 아 하긴
<phuh> 그럴리가 없겠네요
<phuh> 무슨 일 하시나요?
<Seony> 시스템 관리자에요
<phuh> 모니터만 2천불을 투자하실 정도면
<Seony> 주로 서버 관리랑 네트워크 매니지먼트...
<phuh> 통큰시스템관리자시겠네요
<Seony> 그런가요?  조만간 맥프로도 살까 하는데요
<Seony> 모니터는 뭘살까 몇주 고민하다가 살게 없어서... 그나마 제일 쓸만한게 모니터일거 같아서 샀어요
<phuh> 그럼 통ㅈㄹ큰관리자 라고 해야 맞을지..
<Seony> ㅋㅋ  통이 큰건 아닌거 같구요, 그나마 살게 모니터 밖에 없어서 샀어요
<phuh> 시스템 관리자시라면
<phuh> 뭐 하나만 여쭤보고싶은데.
<Seony> 네
<phuh> iptables 사용하시죠?
<Seony> 아뇨 잘 안써요.  그냥 집에서 홈서버에서 간단한 룰만 적용해서 써요
<phuh> 아...
<phuh> 네 그럼 어쩔수없네요. 지금 공부중인데 좀 더 고민해봐야겠군요.
<phuh> chef, puppet, ansible, salt 같은건 사용하시나요
<Seony> 보통 데이터센터급 되면 iptables는 잘 안쓰지 않나요?
<Seony> 저희는 pfSense 쓰거든요..
<phuh> 센스가 좋으신데요?
<phuh> 훨씬 나은 툴인가요?
<Seony> 네.  개인적으로 아주 좋아합니다.  세계적으로 유명하기도 하구요.
<phuh> ubuntu 같은데서도 돌아갈까요
<Seony> 아뇨.  pfSense는 OS에요
<phuh> 아;;
<phuh> 좀 더 큰 시스템을 매니지할때 쓰나보네요
<phuh> 데이터센터를 총 관리 하시는 분이신거죠?
<Seony> 데이터센터라고 하기엔 좀 거시기 해요.  규모가 많이 작거든요
<phuh> 거시기가 작다는줄 알았네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<phuh> 몇대정도 관리중이시죠?
<Seony> 서버만 25대 정도에요.  그 안에서 오픈스택으로 돌아가는 인스턴스들은 한 50대 정도 되고.... 일단 피씨랑 주변기기들은 한 500대 정도..
<Seony> 일단/일반
<phuh> 오옷
<phuh> 한국에 기반을 둔 서비스인가요?
<Seony> 아뇨.  미국에 있어요
<phuh> 아
<phuh> 호스팅 사업을 하시는거에요 아님 회사에서 필요한 데이타센터를 관리하시는건가요
<Seony> 대학교에요
<phuh> 아하~
<phuh> 멋진일 하시네요
<Seony> 좋게 말하면 멋지고, 나쁘게 말하면 그냥 공무원이죠 ㅎㅎ
<phuh> 나쁘게 말 안할께요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 괜찮아요.  일은 좀 힘들긴한데 재밌어서 저는 좋아해요
<phuh> 이 채널엔 한국분들은 주로 몇시에 등장하시는지?
<Seony> 출근시간대쯤요
<phuh> 아 회사에서 틀어놓으시나보네요
<Seony> 네 다들 그러시더라구요.  집에서는 컴퓨터도 안키시는듯 해요 ㅎㅎ
<phuh> 아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<phuh> 저도 그럼 쭉 켜놓겠습니다
<phuh> 한글이 그리울때
<phuh> 한국인과의 소통을 원할 때...
<phuh> 그럴때마다 달려오겠습니다
<Seony> 캐나다 토론토라고 하셨죠?
<phuh> 아니요 그건 아까 들어오신 다른분
<Seony> phuh님 ip도 그쪽으로 나오는거 같은데요, 아닌가..
<phuh> 네 믿기 어렵겠지만 저도 거기에 있는거로 나오네요
<Seony> 그럼 원래는 한국에 계시구요?
<phuh> 아뇨 토론토 맞아요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 하와이 살아요
<Seony> 하와이 주립대에서 일합니다.  주립대라서 주정부 소속이거든요
<phuh> 거기서 공부하셨나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-12
<jason_kr> 주말 잘 쉬었어요?
<autowiz_> 뭐 나름 간만에 좀 쉬었네요
<innofree^> ?
<autowiz_> 토요일 , 일요일 이틀다 출근 안핸본게 얼마만인지 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 오~ 듣던 중, 반가운 소리! 예~ 많이 다행여요.^^
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<iPeter> 반갑습니다.
<cheayeon> 좋은 오후입니다.
<jason_kr> cheayeon:
<cheayeon> jason_kr: 부르셨나요??
<jason_kr> 앗! 예, 어제 영등포에서 저녁식사했나~ 해서요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<cheayeon> jason_kr: 영등포에서 먹진 않았고 집근처 식당서 아는분과 같이 식사하였습니다! ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 어제 페북에 올리쟎았우?
<bluedusk> 아 졸립네요
<bluedusk> 잘까요?
<jason_kr> 퇴근해여~
<autowiz_> 주무세요~ 다 먹고 살자고 하는일인데
<autowiz_> (말은 이렇게 해도 늘 잠이 부족하네요 ㅠㅠ)
<jason_kr> 월요병'은 ㅋㅋㅋ 월요일날 더 졸리고 피곤하다는 거죠? 그런데 전날 주말 더 푹쉬었으면 월요병도 더 지독하쟎아요~
<PotatoGim> KOCW가 생각보다 좋은 강의가 많네요...
<pchero_work> KOCW?
<PotatoGim> 네
<pchero_work> 아, http://www.kocw.net/home/index.do 이거 맞나요?
<PotatoGim> 네, 맞습니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 오호.. 좀 살펴봤는데, 재밌네요. 예전 snow 였나.. 외국 강의 번역 프로젝트가 있었던 걸로 기억하는데 우리나라도 있는줄은 몰랐어요.
<PotatoGim> OCW로 유명한 곳들이 몇곳이 있기는 한데 우리나라는 그에 비하면 상대적인 참여도가 낮죠..ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 몇곳(X) -> 몇 곳
<PotatoGim> 최근에 이윤환 교수님이 올리신 R 관련 강의를 보고 있는데
<PotatoGim> PDF 문서 작업하신 것도 상당히 신경 많이쓰셨고..
<pchero_work> 음...
<monos> samahui_TP 님 오늘도 철야시네요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~ Work^Seony (벌써) 귿 모닝!!
<Work^Seony> 넵 안녕하세요.  이 시간에 계시네요
<jason_kr> 자다 깨서, 책 보고 있었어요. 커피?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네.  사무실 오자마자 바로 하는게 커피컵 갖고나와서 커피타러 가는거거든요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 예, 퇴근할 때 매장에 컵을 맞기면 싫어하겠죠? ㅋ
<jason_kr> 맡기면
<Work^Seony> 싫어하진 않을 거에요.  근데, 제 컵이니까 제가 보관하고 싶어요 ㅎ
<jason_kr> 예, 좋아요. ㅋ
<jason_kr> 월요일 잘 보내고요~ ^^
<Work^Seony> 넵 감사합니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-13
<innofree^> 철야 이제는 힘들군뇨
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: http://mbn.mk.co.kr/pages/news/newsView.php?category=mbn00008&news_seq_no=2165448
<monos> 이거 사실인가요?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쎄요.  저는 잘 모르겠네요
<monos> http://jswlinux.tistory.com/
<monos> 여기가 서니님 블러그는 아니겠죠?
<razGon_MINILA> 서니님 블로그 맞는데요
<razGon_MINILA> 간헐적인 단식으로 살을 뺴셧죠
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사실, 간헐적 취식이었어요
<Work^Seony> 대사량을 많이 올려서, 지금은 엄청나게 많이 먹습니다
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 답이더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 대사량을 올리려면 시간적 여유가 있어야 하는데.
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 없는게 문제죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 한국은 길에서 2시간씩 버리는 경우가 많으니
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔, 운동하는 시간적인 여유보다는, 한국에서는 외적인 모임이 너무 많은게 문제 같아요'
<Work^Seony> 저는 4일에 딱 한번, 40분만 운동하거든요.
<Work^Seony> 사무실 에어컨이 안나와서 무지 덥네요...
<monos> 한국은 겨울이라 추워요
<monos> 지금 대구 온도 영하 4
<monos> -4도네요
<monos> 추운게 정말 싫은데 따뜻한데서 살고 싶어요
<autowiz__> 대학교 수강신청 기간이 돌아왔습니다.
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<jason_kr> 내 일전에 학부과정 학사관리 땜에 몇몇 대학 웹 검색을 해 봤는데...아직도 많이 부족한 경우가 많더라고요. 어찌 관리를 하는지...딱해보이더라고요.
<autowiz__> 로드밸런싱을 jsp 페이지에서 하는데
<autowiz__> 학생들이 도메인들을 알고 있으니까 각 서버에 직접 들어오는경우가 꽤 있는거 같습니다.(반이상) 그래서 그런지
<autowiz__> 부하분산이 잘 안되고 한쪽으로 쏠리거든요.
<Work^Seony> RR이에요?
<autowiz__> 그래서 aix 로 포팅된 nginx 를 써볼까 하는데
<Work^Seony> 로드밸런싱 알고리즘으로 RoundRobin 쓰시는 거에요?
<autowiz__> jsp 페이지에서 그냥 second 를 7정도로 나눠서 3대 서버로 분기 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 라운드 로빈만 써도 충분할거 같아서요
<Work^Seony> 엔진엑스 설정이 어떻게 되시는데요?
<autowiz__> nginx 쓴다고하면 학교담당자분들이 찬성을 할까 싶어서 ... 외국에서는 많이 쓴다고 설득해볼까 싶기도 하구요
<Work^Seony> 많이 써요.  엔진엑스의 로드밸런싱 기능이 절륜하거든요
<Work^Seony> 웹서버보다 오히려 로드밸런서로서의 기능이 더 탁월합니다
<autowiz__> 엔진엑스는 아직 안쓰고 있는데 그냥 5:2:2 정도 가중치만 주면 될거 같습니다.
<autowiz__> 그렇더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 저는 nginx 설치해서 사용해보고 잇어요
<autowiz__> 학교 전산원 입장에서는 이게 1년중에 가장큰 일이라 장애나거나 뭐하나 잘못되면 난리나거든요
<monos> nginx가 아파치 보다 가볍다고 해서 사용하는데 사용해보니 체감은 없는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 엔진엑스 자체에 내부 웹서버별로 비중을 주는 옵션이 있으니까, 그걸로 쓰시면 될 거에요
<autowiz__> nginx 가 통째로 죽지는 않겠죠? ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> monos, 개인사용자는 당연히 체감이 없죠
<autowiz__> 학생들이 거의 1.5만몇정도 되는곳이라
<Work^Seony> 엔진엑스가 죽을 때, timeout 옵션이 있어요
<Work^Seony> 이렇게 해보세요
<Work^Seony> 로드밸런서는 엔진엑스를 쓰시고, 각각의 웹인스턴스는 아파치를 쓰세요
<autowiz__> 웹인스턴스는 jeus+webtob 로 세팅이 되어 있어서 바꾸기가 어렵습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇죠.  암튼, 로드밸런서로 엔진엑스 쓰시면 좋을 거에요
<autowiz__> 로드 벨런싱만 해주면 될거 같아서요
<Work^Seony> 엔진엑스 로드밸런싱 옵션에 max_fails랑 max_timeout 기능이 있으니까,
<Work^Seony> 그거 걸어놓고 쓰시면 될 거에요
<autowiz__> 네 그 항목도 봤습니다. 서니님 뵈신김에.
<autowiz__> 가중치를 숫자로 주면 , 가중치 합에서
<autowiz__> 지정한 가중치 만큰 분배가 되는거지요? 가중치 숫자에 절대치가 있는게아니라
<autowiz__> 5:1 이건 10:2 건 그냥 사용자 마음인거 같던데 이게 맞는지
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서 weight=3; 이라고 주시면, 그 서버를 3배 더 사용한다고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 그러면 각 인스턴스별로 weight을 주시면 될 것 같아요
<autowiz__> 네트웍 장비들은 가중치 max 랄까 어떤 값이 정해져있고 그중에서 얼마를 설정하는식으로 된것들이 많아서요
<autowiz__> nginx 는 그냥 심플하게 숫자만 지정하면 되는거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 저도 얘네들이 제대로 실행되는지 확인해본적은 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 저는 vm 에다가 해봤었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그냥 문서가 그렇다고 하니까 그런줄로 알고있어요
<autowiz__> kvm 가상머신만들고
<Work^Seony> 잘 되나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 3개 가상머신에 대한 process 에 nice 걸어서 cpu 속도 리미트 건다음 ab 테스트 돌려서
<autowiz__> 토탈 시간이랑 , 딜레이시간 보고 했었습니다. 저번달 쯤에 저의 자체 세미나 때문에
<autowiz__> 잘 돌아갑니다. 확실히 성능차이 보여지구요 ㅎ
<autowiz__> 그래프가 어디 있었는데
<autowiz__> 그때 서니님이 알려주신 그래프 툴로 그렸던듯 ㅎㅎ 찾아볼께요
<Work^Seony> rrdtool요?
<autowiz__> http://blog.naver.com/autowiz/220238527268
<autowiz__> 위에 3개는 리스폰스타임으로 정렬한것
<autowiz__> 밑에 두개는 정렬 안한것
<autowiz__> 입니다.
<Work^Seony> ab로 테스트하셨군요.  그럼 뭐 거의 정확하겠네요
<autowiz__> 서버 1,2 ,3 이 있는데
<autowiz__> 1은 한대 일때 , 2는 두대 일때 , 3은 3대일때 입니다.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<iPeter> 안녕하세요.
<iPeter> 아..여기 새로 추입된데는 인터넷이 안되서 스맛폰으로 써치하고하네요
<iPeter> 이거 아이패드 사야하는지
<iPeter> 완전 고민입니다.
<iPeter> 어쩌나요..ㅠ
<iPeter> 차라리 서피스 프로3같은게 나을까요.
<Work^Seony> 서피스를 사서 어떻게 인터넷 하시게요?
<iPeter> 테더링 해야할까 생각해요.
<iPeter> 아이패드 세룰러 80만원돈.?
<iPeter> 가격이 상당하네요.
<Work^Seony> 테더링 할거면 그냥 노트북 들고다니시면 되잖아요
<iPeter> 전자기기 태블릿 종류빼고 반입 금지요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 밤샘하고 이제사 나온 1인입니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 조건이 특이하네요
<iPeter> 서피스도 몰래써야해요
<Work^Seony> 태블릿이나 놋북이나 뭔차이라고...
<iPeter> 그러게요
<samahui_TP> 저흰 인가를 받으면 사용은 가능한데... 나중에 가져갈수 없는 불상사가 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 저흰 오히려 노트북은 반입 쉽고 타블릿이랑 폰이 더 힘든데요
<iPeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> 타블릿이나 폰은 카메라파트를 빼거나 랜즈를 가리는 팩이나 테이핑해야 반입 가능이예요
<iPeter> 고민입니다
<iPeter> 그냥 델 베뉴살지
<samahui_TP> 윈도우 타블릿 사시려고요?
<iPeter> 아니면 기왕사는거 아이패드 세룰러 살지요
<iPeter> ㅠㅠㅠ ㅠ
<samahui_TP> 윈도우 타블릿은 비추입니다.
<samahui_TP> 키보드 달린놈이라면 예기가 달라지지만
<samahui_TP> 태블릿은 무조건 애플아니면 안드로이드
<iPeter> 개바라먄서 구글링 써치할 기기 사려는데 고민이예요
<samahui_TP> 개발하면서 구글링 써치라면 그냥 모니터를 한대 더 놓으세요
<samahui_TP> 찾은거 고대로 복사붙여넣기도 쉽게 되니 훨 능률적이죠
<samahui_TP> 개발작업하면서 다른 기기로 자료찾고 다시 참고해서 작업하고 하다보면 어느순간 그냥 개발하던 컴에서 화면전환하면서 작업하는 자신을 발견하게 됩니다.
<samahui_TP> 그냥 모니터 하나 더 놓고 쓰는게 훨~씬 좋아요
<iPeter> 인터넷 접속이 안되요
<iPeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<iPeter> ㅠㅠ ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 태블릿은 되고요?
<samahui_TP> ㅡㅡ ;;
<iPeter> 태블릿 세룰러 사려구요
<samahui_TP> 그냥 데탑에 USB랜 달아서 폰으로 태더링하시면되자나요
<iPeter> 아니요 완전 막아버렸어료
<iPeter> 선이 없어서가 아니라
<samahui_TP> 저희도 외부 차단되는 부분이 많아서 랜으로PC나 노트북은 연결해서 내부망쓰고 인터넷하는건 이거처럼 다른 무선랜 달아서 쓰는데요
<iPeter> 보안 프로그램이 아예 차단해요
<samahui_TP> 보안프로그램~
<iPeter> 놋북에 보안프로그램이 원천차단해요
<samahui_TP> 그런데 다른기기 반입이 되요?
<samahui_TP> 헐...
<samahui_TP> 보안담당이 누군지 좀 답답한 스타일이군요
<iPeter> 심지어 유에스비에서 파일 복사도 안되요 아예 전부 전부 이동을 막아버려요
<samahui_TP> 저흰 그래서 인가 받은 물품 아니면 반입도 안되는데요
<iPeter> 태블릿은 사용가능
<iPeter> 폰으로 사용가능
<samahui_TP> 그건 저희도 프로그램인가 받아야되요
<samahui_TP>  CD도 반출이 안되는데요
<samahui_TP> 그렇군요...
<iPeter> 어휴...ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<iPeter> 뭐 인터넷 써칭이 안되니..
<samahui_TP> 근디 지금 이렇게 접속하시자나요
<iPeter> 그냥 아이패드 세룰러 살까요..ㅠㅠ
<iPeter> 이거 지금 폰이예요
<iPeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 인터넷 서치만 할꺼면 아무거나 사시는게... 근데 단 그 용도뿐이라면 걍 저렴한거 사세요
<iPeter> 근데 사면 또 이리저리 쓰게되지 않을까 생각해서요
<iPeter> 인터넷뱅킹이나
<iPeter> 각종앱..
<iPeter> 역시 애플인데 너무 비싸요
<iPeter> 셀룰러 80만웜이요
<samahui_TP> 제가 봤을때 단순 인터넷을 하고픈 욕망에 사시는거면... 우선 물건들 몇가지 골라놓고 인터넷에서 사용기를 좀 찾아보세요
<samahui_TP> 여기서 물어봐야 자신이 쓴거 한두가지 밖에 더 알겠어요? 걍 인터넷에서 사용기들 찾아보고 아~!그래 내가 쓰기에는 이게 딱이야 싶은걸 사세요
<iPeter> 넹넹
<samahui_TP> 참고로 자료 이것저것 찾고 하는거면 화면 큰게 편하고 휴대가 많으면 작은게 좋아요
<samahui_TP> 크고 작은 기준은 10인치와 8인치대요
<samahui_TP> 8인치대에서 인터넷 쓰는건 폰큰거랑 별차이 못느끼겠더라고요
<samahui_TP> 물론 해상도에 따라서 좀 다르지만요
<iPeter> 아이패드 셀룰러쪽으로 굳어지네요
<iPeter> 굳이사면 사서 잘쓰면될듯 싶은데
<iPeter> 비싸서 망설여지죠
<iPeter> 휴대성도 가벼워서 좋은 편이구요
<iPeter> 근데 가격이..ㅠ
<jason_kr> 아이페드 쎌룰라'는 *분명히* 허용된데요?
<samahui_TP> 중고를 알아보세요
<samahui_TP> 꼭 새거를 살 필요가 없자나요
<samahui_TP> 제 윈도우패드 사가세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 정말 쓸모없어요... 아기볼때 게임기로 쓰고 있어요
<iPeter> 상품권 있던거 80만원...에 끊을 수 있을듯 싶네요
<samahui_TP> 오호
<samahui_TP> 그럼 지르세요
<samahui_TP> 지름은 마음의 안정을 가져옵니다
<iPeter> 셀룰러 태블릿 된다는..ㅠㅠ 말해주셨어요
<samahui_TP> 지름 is 진리~!!!
<iPeter> 80만원 느므 비싸요
<iPeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 예에~ 좀 아이러니지만 한편 다행이네요. 뭐가 다르지? ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 항상 예기하지만 구입할때 비싸고 싼것보다
<samahui_TP> 구입하고 활용을 얼마만큼해서 본전을 뽑냐가 중요해요
<samahui_TP> 아무리 싼거라도 구입해서 활용가치가 높으면 좋은물건인거고, 아무리 비싸도 사놓고 사용도 못해 묵히면 똥되요
<iPeter> 맞아요
<samahui_TP> 반대로 말해서 아무리 비싸도 본전 뽑도록 팍팍 굴리고 사용해서 활용도 높이는게 아깝지 않은 길이예요
<iPeter> 그래서 아이패드 미니 팔았었어요
<samahui_TP> 팍팍 지르세요~
<iPeter> 안사영해서요
<iPeter> 아무리 좋아도 말이죠
<iPeter> ㅠㅠ ㅠ
<samahui_TP> 트랜스북인가 키보드 달린놈 있는데 그걸로 사시던가요... 노트북처럼 사용이 가능해서 활용도는 그냥 태블릿보다 높아요
<samahui_TP> 반입할때는 키보드 따로 분리해서 태블릿으로 반입하시고 키보드 달아서 노트북으로 사용하는거죠 ㅎㅎ;; 안되려나요?
<iPeter> 으으 델 베뉴 살까 아이패드살까 고민이예요
<iPeter> 키보드 달린놈 보면 좋아하진 않을듯해요
<samahui_TP> 이번에  헬쥐에서 나온놈도 있어요
<iPeter> 웹서핑도구로만 사기엔 델 베뉴도 비싸요
<samahui_TP> 키보드를 케이스처럼 뒤로 붙여버리면 그냥 태블릿모양이라 괜찮아요
<iPeter> 테더링하려면 또 스맛폰 배터리도 잡아먹고..
<samahui_TP> 말에 어패가 있는데
<samahui_TP> 활용도 할꺼라면서요
<iPeter> 그런가요
<iPeter> 네네
<samahui_TP> 인터넷만 생각하고 구입하시려면 아까 말씀드렸지만 걍 싼거 지르세요
<samahui_TP> 사고 나서 다른데도 쓰겠지 하지 마시고
<samahui_TP> 확실히 이런부분에 쓰일 물건이 필요하다에 맞춰서 구입하세요
<iPeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<iPeter> 혹시 아이패드로 워드작업이나 오피스작업 괜찮을까요?
<samahui_TP> 회사에서 어떤 양식의 문서를 사용하느냐에 따라서 다르겠죠
<samahui_TP> 참고로 아이패드나 안드로이드나 윈도우패드를 떠나서 터치로 문서작업하는건 약간의 수정이나 첨가정도지
<samahui_TP> 완전한 하나에 문서를 만들고 장시간 타이핑하기에는 맞지 않아요
<samahui_TP> 키보드 필수 됩니다
<samahui_TP> 결국 키보드 구입하게 되실거 같은데요.
<samahui_TP> 차라리 키보드 달린 10인치대 놈으로다가 구입하심이...
<iPeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<iPeter> 그래서 서피스 여쭤봤던거예요.
<samahui_TP> 서피스 까지 가기에는 넘 비싸자나요
<samahui_TP> 베이트레일 들어간 태블릿정도면 50만원 이하 선에서 쓸만한거 나오는데요
<samahui_TP> 왜 꼭 그걸 ...
<iPeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> 아~ 서피스 RT는 저렴하군요.. 근데 이건 테구라 들어가서 ... 저라면 사양합니다 ㅎㅎ
<iPeter> 아.. 완전 고민이예요..
<iPeter> 메. 테그라 들어갔더라구요
<samahui_TP> 요즘 아톰쿼드 정도면 간단한 문서작업과 웹서핑 그리고 간단한 게임까지 다 되요
<samahui_TP> 예전 아톰이 아니라구요~
<monos> 예전 아톰은 1080p동영상도 재생하기 힘들더라구요
<iPeter> 에이.. 그정도 까진 쓰진 않을듯 싶어요
<monos> 요즘은 베이트레일도 1080p 재생되던데요
<samahui_TP> 예전 아톰은 그냥 예전 팬티엄4 초창기 정도의 성능이였죠
<samahui_TP> 지금 베이트레일은 그 이상도 되요
<iPeter> 델 베뉴로 아이튠즈 실행시켜서 사용하고
<samahui_TP> 그래픽 코어가 좋아졌거든요
<iPeter> 그러면 큰 문제 없을듯 싶긴해요.
<samahui_TP> ipeter님
<iPeter> 가격도 저렴아니 그때가서 또 써도 될듯싶고
<iPeter> 램 2기가니까요
<samahui_TP> 용도가 자리에 앉아서 웹서핑하면서 작업하는게 다인가요?
<iPeter> 네네 사마휘님
<iPeter> 근데 또 있으면
<iPeter> 가지고 다니면서
<iPeter> 이것저것 하니까 문제죠
<iPeter> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> 휴대시 손에 들고 다니는거 아니면 10인치로 가시고
<iPeter> 문서고 볼게 생기고
<samahui_TP> 대중교통이용하면서 꺼내 쓰고 할려면 8인치로 가세요
<monos> samahui_TP: 님은 노트북 1080p정도만 되는거 와이파이랑 유선 두개 동시 사용할수 있고 서버컴퓨터 원격제어및 동영상감상 웹서핑용으로 구매할려고 하는데요 어느정도가 좋을지 모르겠어요
<samahui_TP> 더 작으면 폰이나 차이없고 쓸모도 없고 더 크면 그건 노트북만 못해요
<iPeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> monos 그정도는 요즘 나오는 놈이면 다 될거 같은데요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;; 메모리만 업해줄수 있는 놈이면 상관없을거 같아요
<monos> 요즘 나오는거 말고 중고로 오래된거 싼거 원해요
<samahui_TP> 그게 아까 말씀드렸지만 베이트레일정도면 다 되는 작업인지라 가격생각하면 중고가치가 없죠
<iPeter> 델 벤ㅍ 램도 2기가니 쓸만하겠죠??
<samahui_TP> 중고를 생각하시면 코어2듀어 이상의 제품이면 가능하겠네요
<iPeter> 베뉴
<samahui_TP> 추천드릴수 있는건 제가 자주 사용하는  레노버 T400
<samahui_TP> 상태에 따라서 중고가 15~20선에 형성되어있고 무엇보다 조용하고 열도 안나서 좋아요
<iPeter> 아.. 완전 고민이예요
<samahui_TP> 해상도는 1440x90인 모델로 가셔야 해요
<samahui_TP> 1440x900
<iPeter> 네네
<samahui_TP> 윈도우 아톰이 나오는게
<samahui_TP> 메모리 2기가 예요
<samahui_TP> 다 그래요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 그게 보드인가 시퓨 재원상 한계일꺼예요
<samahui_TP> monos: T400 추천드립니다. ... 찬고로 외장그래픽 달린놈이 더 비싸고 내장이 더 싸지만 동영상보고 간단한 작업하는건 둘다 그다지 차이 없어요... 게임에서만 좀 차이가 크고... 동영상 초 고화질로 가면 차이가 나죠. 내장은 버벅이거든요
<monos> 중고로 15만원
<samahui_TP> 넵
<samahui_TP> 싼게 그렇고 괜찮은건 19만원정도해요
<samahui_TP> 물론 그래픽 외장에 고해상도모델이고요
<monos> 누워서 서버제어 하고 웹서핑하고 동영상 볼 용도 인데 사야할지 안사야할지 모르겠네요
<monos> 스마트폰에 블루투스 키보드 사서 스마트폰으로 하면 불편할까요?
<samahui_TP> 저가격에 그 사양이면 사도 후회는 안할 금액인지라
<samahui_TP> 질러버리세요
<samahui_TP> 화면 작아서 결국 업드려서 작업하게 되요 ... 제가 다 해봤죠 ㅋ
<monos> 그렇쿤요
<monos> 나중에 돈생기면 사야 겠네요
<samahui_TP> 누워서 하려면 그냥 터치키보드로 하는게 편하죠
<monos> 해보셨다니 노트북으로 하는게 좋겠네요
<samahui_TP> 근데 화면을 가리니... 결국 업드려서 외장 키보드 쓰게되고 그러다보면 노트북이나 차이가 없어지죠
<monos> 키보드 달린 테블릿은 불편하죠?
<samahui_TP> 그게 요즘 나오는것중에는 아예 키보드가 노트북처럼 열리는지라 ... 노트북과 차이가 없죠
<jason_kr> Work^Seony: 퇴근??
<samahui_TP> 근게 가격생각하면...
<monos> 그런데 가격이 엄청 차이 날거 같아요
<monos> 테블릿은 가격이 엄청 비싼거 같아요
<samahui_TP> 태블릿 키보드 달린 놈들은 30~40이상이예요
<samahui_TP> 베이트레일나오고 좀 사지긴했어요
<monos> 노트북으로 결정
<samahui_TP> 전 근데 그런거 보다도... 윈도우 타블릿 살거면... 결국 키보드를 사게되고 달린거 사면 너무 비싸고... 더욱이 내장 화드가 너무 작아서 결국 노트북으로... 가 되더라고요
<samahui_TP> 하드
<samahui_TP> 하드용량이 보통 32~64에 microSD 달라줘도 그용량상 128정도가 한계인데 이게 또 너무 비싸고
<samahui_TP> 그렇더라고요
<monos> 그러네요
<monos> 하드도 문제 되네요
<samahui_TP> 그런걸 다 떠나서... 차몰고 다니니 태블릿 쓸일이 이동중에 없어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> 나스 같은 다른저장 장치가 없으면 엄청 부족하겠네요
<samahui_TP> 그렇쵸
<samahui_TP> 그에 반해 지금 제가 구축해놓은 T400은 128SSD로 메인 잡아서 우분투 깔아주고
<samahui_TP> 하드베이라고 CD파츠를 하드로 대체하는걸 달아서 추가로 750기가 달아줬거든요
<samahui_TP> 용량과 속도를 한번에 잡아낸거죠
<samahui_TP> 다만 태블릿이 훨 좋은게 한가지 있어요...
<samahui_TP> 바로 베터리 타임이요
<samahui_TP> 노트북은 요즘 나오는놈 아니고서 중고사면 절대로 새 베터리라도 3시간 남짓이예요
<samahui_TP> 아뎁터를 달아줘야하죠
<monos> 네
<samahui_TP> 중고의 경우 베터리 죽은경우가 많아서 아예 안되는 것도 많고요. t400 추천한 이유가 이게 얼마 안되고 도 라인들 베터리가 공용인지라 살아 있는게 많아요
<monos> 집에서 누워서 쓸 용도라서 아뎁터 선긴걸로 꼽아서 사용해도 되요
<samahui_TP> 그럼 그냥 중고 노트북 알아보세요
<samahui_TP> 뤼~
<iPeter> 다시 왔어요
<iPeter> 아이폰에서 짤린듯해요.
<iPeter> 휴... 힘드네요.
<iPeter> 식사 맛있게 하셨나요?
<samahui_TP> 잠을 늦게 까지 자서 입맛이 없어서 그냥 넘어갔네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 뭐 간단한거라도 먹고 와야 겠어요
<samahui_TP> 나중에 뵈요~
<samahui_TP> 마지막으로 말씀드리지만 윈도우 태블릿 살꺼면... 그냥 키보드 달린걸 사는게 났고... 그럴꺼면 그냥 노트북이 났습니다. 태블릿이 필요하다면 안드로이드나 아이폰으로... 그게 훨씬~ 활용도가 좋아요
<samahui_TP> 태블릿형태로 사용할때는 말이죠
<iPeter> 넹넹~ 고맙습니다~
<samahui_TP> 참고로 그냥 윈도우나 리눅스 돌아가는 휴대기기가 필요한거면 중고 노트북을 알아보거나... 요즘 나오는 베이트레일노트북의 경우 30만원이하에도 나오니 그런걸 고르는것도... 하지만 태블릿이 필요한거면 그냥 패스!
<samahui_TP> 입니다
<samahui_TP> 나가셨군요...
<samahui_TP> 예외가 하나 있는데 ㅋ
<iPeter_> 아이폰이
<iPeter_> 사용하지 않으면 햄관리를해서인지
<iPeter_> 프로세스 중단시키나보네요
<iPeter_> 램관리요
<samahui_TP> 애플의 노트북이나 컴을 쓰고 있다면 아이패드는 모니터 역할이 되요
<samahui_TP> 그렇군요
<iPeter_> 네네 알아요
<iPeter_> 듀엣이라는 어플이요
<samahui_TP> 윈도우 패드도 그게 가능은 한데
<samahui_TP> 귀찮고 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 전 이만
<samahui_TP> 일하다 올께요
<iPeter_> 네네네~!
<iPeter_> 고맙습니다~!!
<autowiz__> 30대 초반정도
<autowiz__> 중국 광저우 공장 관리직 3년 이상 근무 하실분 찾습니당.
<iPeter_> ???
<autowiz__> 숙소 제공에 세금때고 4천정도
<iPeter_> 응?? 무슨공장인가요?
<iPeter_> 완전 끌리네요.
<monos> 중국어도 할줄 알아야 하는거죠?
<iPeter_> 근데 전 30대 중반입니다.
<jason_kr> 그러므로 땡! ㅋ
<iPeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<iPeter_> 아. 힘드네요.
<iPeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<iPeter_> 스맛폰으로 하기가요.
<monos> 블루투스인가요?
<autowiz__> 중국어는 가서 배우면 된데요
<jason_kr> 아쒸~  ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 나이로 섞(싹) 죽이시네~ 오즈님. 이거 불평등/불균형인데!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> 그리고 나이도 30대 후반인데요
<autowiz__> 나이 말하는게 1~2년 일하다가 결혼 한다고 한국 돌아와버리는경우가 많아서 그렇다네요
<iPeter_> 무슨공장이예요?
<monos> 광저우
<iPeter_> 어디회사요??
<autowiz__> LG 협력업체 공장이라는데
<autowiz__> 물건이 먼지는 저도 몰라요
<jason_kr> 광주에 지금 LG 에서 반도체 생산 공장 큰 거 2개 지는 중
<jason_kr> 1기는 완성 생산중, 2기는 지금 한창 공사중
<samahui_TP> 결혼한 30대후반은 가능한가요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 하지만 예전 프로젝트땜시 당분간 해외여행자체가 불가한 1인 ㅜㅜ
<iPeter_> 두명 뽑아서 사마휘님 가시면
<iPeter_> 저도 가겠습니다.
<iPeter_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 내 몇 번 가 봐서 잘 아는데, 한국 사람 정서에 젤 맞는 곳이 광주 요. 음식, 온도, 물가, 등등...
<autowiz__> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 그건 그럴꺼예요
<iPeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 저도 여행갔을때 가장 음식 입에 맞았어요
<samahui_TP> ㅋ
<iPeter_> 거기는 또 어디인가해서 찾아볼라카면
<autowiz__> 아 저도 좀 어렸으면 경험삼아 가고 싶은 ㅠㅠ
<monos> jason_kr: 님 중국 같은곳에서 일해보셨나요?
<iPeter_> 또 스맛폰으로 챗하다가 나가야겠네요.
<jason_kr> 예, 나이가 몇 갠데...ㅋㅋㅋ 안해 본/안가 본 곳이 없어요.    우캬캬캬
<samahui_TP> 중국 관리직 쉽지 안을건데요
<jason_kr> samahui_TP: 장담하는데, 쉬워요.
<autowiz__> 한국인사장에 한국직원 많네요
<autowiz__> 많데요 수십명 되는듯
<iPeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> samahui_TP: 장담하는데, 직무내용은 *거의* 쉬워요. 단, 인간관계는 몰라여 ㅎ
<samahui_TP> 그런거면 할만 할거같네요  ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 주위에도 좀 물어봐주세요 아시는분이 알아봐달라고 해서 급하다고
<iPeter_> 네에네
<samahui_TP> 제가 어렵다고 본건... 아버님이 예전에 중국에 공장을 하나 지어서 제품생산라인 만들었는데 중국사람들 시간되면 쉬려하고 이래저래 피곤하게 만들어서 접어버리셨거든요
<iPeter_> 한번 물어볼께요
<iPeter_> 허허
<samahui_TP> 한국사람많고 그들 관리하는거라면 할만할거예요
<samahui_TP> pay를 알아야 물어봐주죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<iPeter_> 세금떼고 4천이래요
<samahui_TP> 연봉4천... 흠...
<monos> 연봉 4천이면 작은게 아닌데
<jason_kr> 아마 1년이면 최소한 2~3번 한국행 휴가를 줄꺼요.
<monos> 저는 가고 싶지만 용기가 안나네요
<iPeter_> 저두 용기가요
<iPeter_> 근데 두명뽑아서 사마휘님 가시면 저구 콜
<iPeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> 해외 한번도 안가봐서 비자 만들고 그런거도 하나도 몰라요
<jason_kr> 인생은 질르는 거요. 못지르면 평생 같은 자리!
<jason_kr> seony 없을 때 하는 얘기지만. (씹자). ㅋㅋㅋ 보고 배웁시다~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<iPeter_> 제 인생 롤모델
<iPeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 칭찬이신데요 ㅎㅎ ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 질겅질겅~
<iPeter_> 진짜 맛폰으로 하려니 죽겠네요.
<iPeter_> 아아..인터넷 왜 안되는지..ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 아~ 난 왜 내가 타자할 땐, 타인 글은 안보이는지...쩝. ㅋㅋㅋ 맞아요 samahui_TP 님, 과거 공산주의 시대때 배급받아 살던 습관이 남아 있어서...노동강도와 집중근로...이런 개념이 많이 없죠. 그런데
<jason_kr> 요즘은 많이 바뀌어서 그들도 남조선 사람들처럼 뛰어다니면서 내 일처럼 하는 사람들이 좀 늘긴 했어요.
<samahui_TP> 그렇군요
<samahui_TP> 하긴 그때가 벌써 5~6년은 넘은 일이네요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 말 나온 김에...
<jason_kr> 내가 중국 첨 간것이 92년도 (수교 직후)...
<monos> 중국가서 영화에서 나오는거 처럼 장기 밀매 될까봐 무서워요
<jason_kr> 당시 지금은 이우'가 국제도시됐지만, 당시 이우'의 면직공장에 갔는데...직원이 무려 30여명, 방직기계 1대, 점심시간인지 모두 다 공장 밖에 나와서 따땃한 햇볕 쬐고 앉아 있고..놀고 담배 피고..한 5명이 움직이는데, 그 중 5명  일하는 사람이 1~2명. 내가
<jason_kr> 공장 관리자 한테 왜 점심시간인 거 같은데..저 2사람은 계속 일하냐? 고 묻자, 중국 총경리 왈
<jason_kr> "지금 점심시간 아닌 근무 시간이며...보통 이렇게 일하는데, 뭘? 왜? 묻냐...난 모르겠다" 라고...
<jason_kr> 나 넘어지거나 주져 앉을 뻔 했쟎아요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 잊혀지지가 않네요.
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 점심 잘 먹었습니다.
<bluedusk> (__)
<monos> 그럼 근무 시간에 28명이 땡땡이 치고
<monos> 2명이 일하는거였어요?
<jason_kr> 땡땡이가 아뇨.  ㅋㅋㅋ   ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 요즘 엄격한 한국식 표현으로 말하자면 "대기인원" 즉
<monos> 대기 인원이 그렇게 많아요?
<monos> 기계가 너무 없어서요?
<monos> 그럼 그 사람들 인권비는 누가 다 주나요?
<jason_kr> 항공사의 비행기 조종사가 이 비행기 운전후 저 비행기 운전할 때까지의 "대기(휴식)시간"도 근무의 연장으로 봐야 한다'는 주장과 같다고나 할까?
<jason_kr> 그당시 중국은 그래도 다~ 먹고 살던 시대였거든요.
<monos> 저도 중국 일하러 가고 싶은데 무섭네요
<monos> 아는 사람 하나 없이 중국가서 무슨일 당하는거 아닌지 무서워요
<jason_kr> 나같으믄 이력서라도 제출하겠네요.
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 맞아요
<samahui_TP> 딱 저랬죠
<samahui_TP> 밥시간이니 우르르 손놔버리고
<jason_kr> 안/되든.... 그쵸 samahui_TP 님 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 일도 하는 몇몇이 하고 나머지는 대기 ~라는 핑게로 놀고 있었죠
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 그때에 비하면 많이 발전했죠
<samahui_TP> 아니 했겠죠
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;;
<jason_kr> 오죽하믄 내가 쓰러질 뻔했다니까요.
<bluedusk> 저도
<bluedusk> 쓰러지고 싶..
<monos> http://www.oss.kr/oss_news/606048
<samahui_TP> 재미있는게 처음 공장 지을때는 순식간에 투다닥 지어내더군요... 완전 날림공사
<monos> 우리나라도 이제 네트워크 OS나왔네요
<samahui_TP> 예전에 리눅스운영체제도 나왔었죠... 결국 없어졌지만..
<samahui_TP> 기대는 안합니다
<iPeter> 저.. 뜬금없지만...
<iPeter> 아이알씨분들 몽창같이 밴드 만들어볼까요??
<iPeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> 밴드=음악 만드는건가요?
<iPeter> 아니요
<iPeter> 네이버 밴드요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 정말 뜬금없죠? ㅋㅋㅋ 아얄씨가 밴드보다 더 좋쟎아요?
<iPeter> 모임프로그램이예요.
<iPeter> 글킨해요.
<jason_kr> iPeter: 지금 쓰는 웹쳇 말고..최소한 andChat 쓰세요. 데이터/베터리 훨씬 덜 먹어요.
<iPeter> 근데 왠지 소속감이 더 높아지는 느낌이랄까요.
<jason_kr> 풉
<jason_kr> 저 식사~ 다녀 오겠습니다.
<monos> iPeter: 님 블루투스 연결해서 사용하시나요?
<iPeter> 앤드 ㅐㅅ은 뭐죠??
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 아얄씨가
<iPeter> 아뇨
<iPeter> 이거 계속 폰질하는거예요
<monos> 휴대폰 화면 터치해서 채팅하시나요?
<monos> 대단하시네요
<jason_kr> 안드로이드 기반, 앱. 그글 플레이 andChat
<monos> 저는 못해먹겠던데요
<iPeter> 그래서 그만하려구요
<iPeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> jason_kr,  님 식사하러 가신거 아니였나요??
<iPeter> 나중에 뵈요~
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 갑니다. blue dusk
<bluedusk> jason_kr,  식사 맛나게 하셨나요??
<jason_kr> 헉! 우찌 알?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 오즈님
<ipeter> 아이패드 사주세요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 넵 감사합니다
<bluedusk> 잘쓸께요
<bluedusk> 뭐 이런걸 다 ...
<autowiz> 아이피터님께 아이패드 사드리지 않겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헠 저는!!
<bluedusk> 저도 사주세효!!
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 제대로 낚으신듯.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐 저 낚인건가요?
<pchero_work> 잘 읽어보세요... ^^;;;
<bluedusk> ...
<ipeter> ......
<ipeter> 뭐 거의 오토위즈님
<ipeter> 악의 무리급으로 변신하신듯.
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 제 아잉패드는!!
<ipeter> 역시 패드는 아이패드가 갑이네요.
<ipeter> 다른 패드들은 그냥 쩌리.
<pchero_work> 넥서스가 있어요!
<pchero_work> Jola 패드도 있구요
<pchero_work> 10만원대 아이들 용 패드도 있 헉.. 벌써 해진다..이제 겨우 3신데.. -_-;;;
<ipeter> 이번에 나온 넥서스 비싸더라구요.
<ipeter> 어디서 사셔요?
<ipeter> 겨우 3시..
<ipeter> 덜덜
<ipeter> 덴마크인가요?
<pchero_work> 덴마크요...
<ipeter> 덴마크 처자가 그렇게 예쁘시다던데..ㅠ
<pchero_work> 슬슬 퇴근 분위기..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 3시에..
<pchero_work> 요즘은 3시 퇴근들해요.. 정말 신의 나라임..
<pchero_work> 3시, 4시..
<pchero_work> 전 6시 좀 넘어서. -_-;;;
<ipeter> 허허
<pchero_work> 아직까지도 적응이 안되서 뭉기적뭉기적하다 퇴근해요..;;
<bluedusk> 23:10분인데 사무실에 있는 전 뭔가요?
<ipeter> 한번이라도 가보고 싶습니다.
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 덴마크...
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 한국서 매일 12시 넘어서 퇴근하다가.. 여기오니 진짜 적응이 안되요..
<pchero_work> 노예근성? ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> ipeter: 기회있으실때 나오세요.
<ipeter> 36살입니다..ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 저..덴마크 여행가면 숙식제공 가능하신가요?
<ipeter> 거처라도...ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아뇨
<bluedusk> 안됩니다.
<bluedusk> 단호박 모드
<pchero_work> ipeter: 아뇨. 그게 젤 빡세요. 덴마크 진입장벽임.
<ipeter> 진입장벽이라하면...?!
<pchero_work> 진지하게.. 직장 구하기보다 더 빡세요.
<pchero_work> 그것만 넘어서면 한결 쉬워요.
<bluedusk> 하지만 전 개발자도 아니고 컴맹인데다가 영어도 못하는데 어케 탈옥하나요?
<pchero_work> bluedusk: 지금 하시는 일이...?
<bluedusk> pchero_work,  저 그냥 중소기업에 노예로..
<bluedusk> 직무로 굳이 구분하자면 server engineer?
<bluedusk> linux egineer 라고 하는게 맞겟네요
<bluedusk> 할줄아는건...
<pchero_work> 여기나오니까... 학벌안따지고 (대학교 나왔으면 전공) 그리고 오로지 경력 경력 경력.
<pchero_work> 경력으로 밀어붙히시면 되요
<bluedusk> 경력도 그다지.;
<pchero_work> 3년?
<pchero_work> 3년이면 충분해요.
<bluedusk> 아니 근데 같은 subnet에서 no route to host 라고 접속이 안되는건 뭘까요 -_-;
<ipeter> 전 경력 1년 반이예요...ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 갈데가 없어요.ㅠ
<pchero_work> $ netstat -nr
<pchero_work> 라우팅 테이블 확인해봐야죠.
<bluedusk> 같은 서브넷인데
<bluedusk> 라우팅 테이블을 타나요?
<bluedusk> 아 네..
<pchero_work> 같은 서브넷이라도, 직접적으로 물려있는게 아닌이상, 지정 Gateway나 Switch 등등 거치는게 있을거에요
<bluedusk> 방화벽 문제였네요
<bluedusk> .......
<bluedusk> 민ㅇ러먀개허ㅐ34허394험댝허23049허3배9허
<pchero_work> 오오
<pchero_work> ipeter: 조금만 버티세요.. 존버
<bluedusk> 린도르사마네
<ipeter> 존버..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 존버..!
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋ
<LinDol> bluedusk, 이제 퇴고ㅡㄴ햇당
<LinDol> 다옹
<ipeter> pchero_work: 저 안타깞게도 4월에 그만두려하는데요.
<LinDol> 하루종일 정신이 없는듯.. -ㅅ-
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 무작정 여행가려구요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ipeter: 이직하시나효..
<pchero_work> 오오!!!!!!!!
<ipeter> 아니요.
<pchero_work> ipeter: 인도 강추.
<ipeter> 여행갈 계획인데요.
<ipeter> 어찌될진 아직 모릅니다.
<pchero_work> 요번에 다녀왔는데...
<ipeter> 미국가려구요.
<pchero_work> 정말 힐링힐링 됩니다.
<pchero_work> 우워...
<bluedusk> LinDol,  난 아직도 퇴근 못했는데
<bluedusk> 행복하시겠네요 부럽다옹
<LinDol> 냐..
<ipeter> 서부 중부는 가봤고
<LinDol> 본묘 아침 8시에 출근했 -ㅅ-
<ipeter> 이제 동부 가보려구요
<pchero_work> 뉴요크
<bluedusk> LinDol,   거긴 원래 새벽부터 출근함
<ipeter> 아직 결정된거 아니므니다.
<ipeter> 너무 그르지 마시와요.
<pchero_work> 아직 결정안되셨다면.. 인도 한번 생각해보세요. ㅎ
<ipeter> 뉴요끄!
<pchero_work> 정말 매력적임! :)
<pchero_work> 가신다면.. 사막 낙타 투어에
<pchero_work> 혹은 바라나시 거쳐서
<pchero_work> 네팔로 들어가신 다음  히말라야 트래킹 후 네팔 Out 도 환상임.
<bluedusk> pchero_work,  님은 개발자로 가계신건가요??
<pchero_work> 넵
<bluedusk> 오오오오오오
<bluedusk> ㅆㅆㅆㅆㅆㅅ
<LinDol> 피씨영웅옹
<LinDol> 한쿡이 아니셨다니!!!
<LinDol> 쿠오오오옷!!
<bluedusk> LinDol,  사마도 걍 거기 때려치고 언넝 이직해요
<bluedusk> google에서 소프트웨어 엔지니어 뽑음
<LinDol> 미쿡말도,,, 실력도,.... 외모도
<LinDol> 모든게 딸려서
<LinDol> ㅠ.ㅜ
<LinDol> 입사 거부될 듯 =3
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 의외로.. 유럽에 개발자가 부족한 듯 싶어요.
<jason_kr> 미국도 부족.
<bluedusk> 울 회사도 부족
<jason_kr> 아시아만 넘치죠? 인도, 한국, 중국, 일본
<bluedusk> 헐 점심드시러 가신다는분이 이제 오셨네요...
<bluedusk> 프랑스레스토랑에서 정식으로 드신듯..=__=
<ipeter> pchero_work: 저..어디 꼽아주실만한데 없나요?
<ipeter> 전 이곳 IRC에서는.. 특이하게..웹개발자입니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> ipeter: 아직 그정도 권한이 없어서.. 다만, 기회는 많다고 말씀드리고 싶어요.
<pchero_work> 영국/덴마크/스웨덴/체코/독일/터키/헝가리
<pchero_work> 요정도 유럽 국가가 워킹홀리데이 가능한 국가에요.
<pchero_work> 만 30세 이하(30세 포함)라면 지원 가능해요.
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 전 36이라서
<pchero_work> 다들 대학생..헉
<ipeter> 워킹홀리데이는 물건너갔어요.
<pchero_work> 영국 이민법은 안살펴봤는데, 일단 제가 있는 덴마크는
<pchero_work> 특이한게
<pchero_work> 회사 스폰서가 없어도 Work permit 받는게 가능해요.
<pchero_work> 한국에서요.
<jason_kr> 내 미안한 얘기지만, ipeter 께는 미안한 얘기지만...
<jason_kr> 말씀만 무성하신 듯. 걍 질르세요. ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> jason_kr: 동감.. 지르셔야 해요.
<jason_kr> ipeter: 님을 위해서 하는 얘기 요. 걍 저질르세요
<jason_kr> 이거 저거 따지만, 내일도 똑같아요.
<jason_kr> 제 말씀이 심하다면, 갠적으로 미안합니다만....
<LinDol> 나이가 컷트되는구나..
<jason_kr> 내가 머하러 섭섭하단 소리 들어가면서 이런 얘기하겠어요?
<LinDol> jason_kr, 안녕하세요 :)
<jason_kr> 안녕하세요~ 오랜만!!
<bluedusk> ㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 지르는게 좋은듯
<LinDol> bluedusk, 저는 워킹홀리데이 못가네여 -ㅅ-
<LinDol> jason_kr, 오랜만에 뵙습니다. +_+
<ipeter> ???
<bluedusk> LinDol,  님은 대기업 사원이니깐
<ipeter> 아니요.
<bluedusk> 걍 다녀요
<bluedusk> 글로벌 s기업
<ipeter> 전혀 심하지 않으십니다.ㅋ
<jason_kr> 특히 무저건 bluedusk 는 질러야 되여.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LinDol> 30세 미만만 되는거 아닌가요? ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> jason_kr,   저 컴맹이라 못지름 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아니 근데 법적으로 저 안되지 않나요?
<LinDol> bluedusk, 일개미일뿐.. -ㅠ-
<ipeter> 나이가 36인데 지르고 싶어도 못지릅니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 워킹 나이제한 걸리는데 그걸 어찌 뛰어넘나요?
<pchero_work> 덴마크 같은 국가는  한국서 스폰서 직장없이도 Work permit 받을 수 있어요.
<bluedusk> ipeter,  워홀이 아닌 걍 취업비자 ㄲ
<pchero_work> 다른 국가들은 안살펴봐서 모르겠어요.
<ipeter> 덴마크 대사관 무작정 뛰어들어가면 되나요?
<pchero_work> 일단 정말로 관심이 있으시면.. 한번쯤 찾아보셔도 될것 같아요.
<ipeter> 경비에게 걸려서 끌려나갈지도...?1
<bluedusk> 덴마크는 무슨나라 말 쓰나요?
<ipeter> 그리고 전 전공이 미생물공학입니다.
<bluedusk> 덴마크어..-_-a
<ipeter> Dane쓸꺼예요.
<ipeter> 덴마크말..
<ipeter> 영어는.... 전 열심히 노력하면 아주 쥐꼬리만큼 할꺼예요.
<ipeter> =_=
<pchero_work> ipeter: https://www.nyidanmark.dk/en-us/coming_to_dk/work/work.htm
<pchero_work> 일단 영문 사이트긴 한데
<pchero_work> 한국 사이트도 찾아보면 나올꺼에요.
<ipeter> pchero_work: 고맙습니다..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아...용기가 안나에요.
<bluedusk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8VziyktyS0#t=40
<bluedusk> 아.. 이건 ..;
<pchero_work> 요구하는 경력 사항이나 문서조건 충족하셔서, 덴마크 대사관(지금은 주한 노르웨이 대사관)에 신청서류 접수하시면 됩니다.
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 실력은 좋아야하지 않나요?
<ipeter> 저 실력이 많이 부족해요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 뭐 영어야 대학생때 미국에서 잠시 학교 다녔으니
<ipeter> 밤새서 노력하면 조큼. 돌아올지도(?) 모릅니다..ㅠ
<jason_kr> 써니 가 늘 하는 얘기 있쟎아요. 준비하고는 못 나온다. 나와서 준비하라.
<bluedusk> 전
<ipeter> =_= 헉
<bluedusk> 영어에 영자도 모름..
<bluedusk> 하아.
<ipeter> 완전 한방 먹었네요.ㅠ
<jason_kr> bluedusk: 이그노어 처리한다~
<ipeter> 무조건 나가야하는군요.
<ipeter> 허허허
<jason_kr> 더 그러믄...
<bluedusk> 전 거짓말 하지 않아요
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<jason_kr> ipeter: 내 얘기가 아녀요. 현재 해외에서 현업에 있는 분들 말씀여요.
<ipeter> 네네...ㅠ
<ipeter> pchero_work: 님? 한국에서 얼마나 일하시고 나가셨나요?
<jason_kr> 학생으로 가가서 취업한 경우죠~
<pchero_work> 3년 조금 넘기고 나왔어요
<pchero_work> 직장 그만두고
<jason_kr> 한국서 일하다 갔어요? pchero_ work
<pchero_work> 워홀 비자로 나와서 자리 잡았어요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 넵
<jason_kr> 아~ 그랬구나, 난 막 학업의 연장에서 취직한 줄 알았는데, 한국서 근무 했어군요. 어쩐지
<jason_kr> 프로으 냄시가 나더라는...
<pchero_work> 웁스...^^;;;
<ipeter> pchero_work: 어허...거기서 실력없어서 영구추방 당할지도요..
<bluedusk> 저도
<bluedusk> 약파는거나 연습해서 약장수나 해야 할듯한. . ㅠ
<ipeter> 현지 여자 만나서 결혼하지 않으면 모를까.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 실력... 중요하긴 한데.. 여기도 대기업, 중소기업있고, 실력보다는 인성을 보는 기업, 실력을 제대로 못보는 기업.. 등등
<pchero_work> 한국이랑 같아요.
<ipeter> 그렇군요...
<ipeter> 일단 무작정 대사관 가볼까요?
<jason_kr> why not ?
<ipeter> 나 취업에 관심있다구요..ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 굿!
<ipeter> 허허
<ipeter> pchero_work: 님 뵈러 덴마크 가는건가요?
<ipeter> 어디서 자고, 어디서 숙식하지.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 물가 비싼걸로 아는데.
<pchero_work> 솔직히 그거 좀 처리하기 힘든 문제에요. -_-;;;
<pchero_work> 덴마크 진입 장벽중에 하나인데..
<pchero_work> 무조건 들이대는 수밖에 없어요. -_-;;;;
<pchero_work> 저도 처음 한달동안 방을 못 구해서 호스텔 신세를 졌어요.
<bluedusk> 하아..
<pchero_work> 다들 그러더라구요. -_-;;
<bluedusk> 이놈이나 저놈이나 어차피 software define storage 구조는 비슷한데
<bluedusk> 왜케 설정하는걸 어렵게 설명해둔건지..;
<ipeter> -_-;;;
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> 퇴근해야겠어요 버스 끊기기전에
<ipeter> 프랑스친구, 독일친구 스웨덴친구, 핀란드 친구 다 있는데
<ipeter> 덴마크 친구는 없어요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 내, 어려서 내 여친인 나에게 한 얘기 3토막
<jason_kr> 달리기 선수가 몇 부류가 있다.
<jason_kr> 달리기 전에 생각하는 사람
<jason_kr> 달리고 난 후 생각하는 사람.
<jason_kr> 재일 현명한 사람은?
<jason_kr> 달리면서 생각하는 사람'이라고...
<bluedusk> 저 갈래요
<bluedusk> 나머지는 낼 와서 테스트 해봐야죠
<jason_kr> 가면서 생각해여~
<ipeter> 전 이만 잘께요,.
<ipeter> 수고하셔요!
<nerphtaner> 안녕하세요. 초보자가 질문 하나 올리고자 접속했습니다. 공부 삼아 우분투를 설치하려고 잠자던 노트북의 봉인을 해제했습니다. IBM R30인데요, Intel Pentium III 996MHz, 504MB RAM 사양에 우분투 14.04를 설치해서 쓸 수 있을까요? 만약 불가능하다면 설치해서 사용할 만 한 리눅스 계열 OS를 추천해주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<jason_kr> 해보진 않아서 정답은 아니지만, 설치될꺼여요. 다만 설치후 느릴테니 Lubuntu/Xubuntu 도 설치 검토해 보세요.
<jason_kr> 또는 elementary OS <--- 역시 우분투 파생 요
<nerphtaner> 감사합니다.
<nerphtaner> 아 그리고 설치 진행할 때 인터넷에 꼭 연결되어 있어야 할까요? wifi 없던 시절의 물건이라 랜선을 꼽아서 인터넷을 써야 해서요...
<jason_kr> 없어도 됩니다.
<nerphtaner> 감사합니다
<jason_kr> 보기 드물게 예의가 깍듯한 분...이네요. ^^
<nerphtaner> 처음 온 곳에선 배우는 자세로 임하는 거죠.
<jason_kr> 우분투는 설치는 되더라도, 설치 목적은 달성하겠지만, 실용에는 문제가 있을 만큼 느릴 것은 분명합니다. 다시 말씀드리지만, 주분투, 루분투, 엘레먼터리 중 택1하면 사용에도 문제는 없을 것으로 상상됩니다.
<nerphtaner> 저 셋중에 가장 가벼운게 뭘까요.
<jason_kr> 참...어려운 ..ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 제 경우는 주분투 요
<nerphtaner> 엇
<nerphtaner> low-graphics mode로 실행된다는데 ok 하면 되는건가요
<pchero_work> 넵 상관없습니다.
<nerphtaner> 1분 안 기다려도 ok 누를 수 있어서 눌러놓고 기다리는 새 이 R30이라는 물건에 대해 약간 말씀드리자면, 무려 PC 카드(컴퓨터를 제대로 다룬 지 오래 되지 않아서 뭐에 쓰는 물건인지도 모르겠네요) 슬롯이 달려있는 물건입니다. IBM ThinkPad 특유의 찰진 키보드감과 빨콩은 좋지만요.
<jason_kr> PCMCIA 카드 말씀이군요.
<nerphtaner> 아버지께서 포토샵 7.0.1.과 같은 세대의 어도비 프리미어를 깔아서 작업을 하신 컴퓨터인데, 포토샵이라는 프로그램이 이런 컴퓨터에서 작동했다는 데에 놀랐습니다.
<jason_kr> PCMCIA 에 랜카드/모뎀 등...주변장치 달수 있죠.
<jason_kr> 포토샵 보다 *훨씬* 더 높은 성능을 요구하는 것이 프리미어인데....그 놑북에서 돌았다니...격세지감 이네요
<nerphtaner> 뭔가 새까만 바탕에 커서만 반짝이는 화면이 계속되고 있는데, 백 그라운드에서 뭔가 하고있는 걸까요, 아니면 껐다가 다시 켜야하는 상황일까요...
<jason_kr> PCMCIA 주변 장치는 아직도 판매되고 있고...scsi 카드를 꼽으면 최고 좋겠지만, 아마 가격이 노트북보다 비쌀꺼요.
<jason_kr> esc 눌러보고, 기다리기 권장합니다.
<jason_kr> esc 누르면 GUi 에서 TUI(/cli) 절환됩니다.
<jason_kr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements   이 문서 함 보고요
<nerphtaner> 반응이 없는 것이 그냥 시체인 듯 합니다...
<jason_kr> 문서 제목은 Recommended Minimum System Requirements for ubuntu 14.04 입니다
<nerphtaner> 네 읽고 있습니다.
<nerphtaner> 아 그리고 혹시 정부 주도한다는 linux mint 기반 하모니카는 어떻게 생각하시는지 의견을 들을 수 있을까요
<jason_kr> 개인 의견요?
<jason_kr> 개인의견 전제로, 여러 면에서 부정적이지만, 잘 되기 바랍니다. ㅎ
<nerphtaner> 네. 리눅스 커뮤니티의 전반적인 분위기도 알고계신다면 듣고싶네요
<jason_kr> 리눅스 커뮤니티 전반적인 의견은...각 커뮤니티에서 들어봐야 알겠고요 ^^, 여기 우분투 체널에서는 통일되거나 단합된 의견은 없어요. 각 개인의견은 포럼 웹페이지와 얼굴책에 있는데...역시 전반적인 분위기 파악이 어려울 정도로 들쭉날쭉 여요.
<nerphtaner> 그렇군요. 사실 전부터 리눅스 계열 OS를 컴퓨터에 깔아봐야겠다... 싶었는데 마침 하모니카 기사가 떠서 방학을 맞은 김에 한번 파볼 생각으로 시도했는데요. R30께선 여전히 검은 바탕에 커서만을 띄워놓고 계십니다.
<jason_kr> 맛보기라면, 데탑에 virtual box 등 가상환경에서 설치해 보는 것도 추천요. 또
<jason_kr> 반드시 그 노트북에 설치를 해 보려면, 우선 서버버전을 cli모드로 설치후 x window 구동해 보고ㄱ요.
<jason_kr> 이도 저도 잘 안되면 매월 마지막 토요일 모임에 들고 나가 보세요. 도와 줄 분들 많을....
<jason_kr> 참, 위치가 어디요? 저는 서울 양천구 요
<nerphtaner> 지금은 경기도 과천이지만, 개강하면 저 멀리 울산의 산속으로 숨어들지요.
<jason_kr> 개강은 언제요?
<nerphtaner> 보통 대학들 처럼 3월이겠죠. 중간에 1주일쯤 여행을 다녀오기도 할거구요
<jason_kr> 예, 고딩들 개학은 1월 말전이던데...1/31토요일 강남역에 세미나 있어요. 알지요?
<nerphtaner> 커뮤니티에서 자세히 확인해야 겠군요.
<nerphtaner> 늦은 시간까지 도움 주셔서 감사합니다.
<jason_kr> 옙
<jason_kr> 별 말씀..........말씀이 아주 지성인답네요. 만나서 반가웠어요.
<nerphtaner> 나머지는 날 밝고 일어나서 해야겠네요. 좋은 밤 되세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 혹시 젠투 리눅스 완전 초보가 깔려고 하는데 터미널 나온상태에서 어떻게  해야 하는지 하나도 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 젠투 홈페이지에 나온 공식 가이드 보고 하셔야해요
<monos> usb에서 깔려고 하는데 쉽게 잘나온 사이트를 찾을수가 없는데 혹시 아세요?
<monos> 젠투 공식홈페이지에 다 영어죠 일단 가볼게요
<Work^Seony> https://www.gentoo.org/doc/ko/?catid=install
<Work^Seony> 설치가이드는 한글로 번역된게 없네요
<Work^Seony> 구글에서 젠투 설치 가이드 라고 검색하시면 좀 나올 거에요
<monos> 네 감사합니다.
<jypie> 헉. warning.or.kr 우회 방법이 오늘 막혔네요. 막는다 막는다 하더니 KT가 오늘 막았다네요
<monos> 젠투 리눅스 너무너무 어려워요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-14
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 서니님 저 오늘 출장가요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어디로 가세요?
<autowiz__> 실은 가기 싫은데 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ 울고 싶어요.
<autowiz__> 횡성 골프대학에 가는데 , 횡성이 한우가 유명하다네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 흐~ 고생하시네요...
<autowiz__> 강원도 가는길에서 1/2 지점에 있는곳이라 꽤 걸리기도하고 냠.
<autowiz__> 1박 하고 오지는 않을지 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 당일 출장인거에요?
<autowiz__> 당일 갔다 오면 좋겠어요 차라리
<autowiz__> 1박하면 다음날 제 일정도 꼬여버리고 아흑
<Work^Seony> 출장도 참 스트레스네요...
<autowiz__> 예전엔 1박으로 출장 많이갔었는데 요즘은
<autowiz__> 밖에서 자기가 싫어지네요 . 집이좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  밖에 나가면 잠자리 불편하죠...
<bluedusk> 굳모닝?
<jason_kr> over 21Min
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> jason_kr: 님 혹시 젠투 리눅스 설치 해보셨어요?
<jason_kr> 아뇨
<monos> 설치과정이 어렵네요
<jason_kr> 우분투도 어렵게 할 수 있어요
<jason_kr> 한글 문서 찾았어요?
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> 요즘에 맨날 저 구박하시는 jason_kr 님이시네요
<jason_kr> 내가 언제 구박했어요? 자꾸만 쉰 소리하믄 이그노어 처리한다구 했지 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ?
<bluedusk> 전 사실만을..
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 사실이요 제가 가끔 헛소리 하는것도 없잖아 있긴 한데
<bluedusk> 그것도 다 티비나 언론에서 하는짓을 보다 보니
<jason_kr> 12시 넘어서 귿모닝이....헛소리 죠.ㅎ
<bluedusk> 전에 기자회견 한내용이랑 똑같이 하는것도
<bluedusk> 헛소리 아닌가요?
<bluedusk> 뭐 맨날 보는게 그런거니
<bluedusk> 너그러이 자비좀.. ㅠ
<jason_kr> 난 기자회견 안봤어요. 언제 그렁거 했어여?
<jason_kr> 몰라. blue dusk 님 하는 거 봐서...
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요 저 컴맹이라
<cheayeon> 좋은 오후입니다!
<cheayeon> 다들 식사는 하셨나요..?
<jason_kr> 아~ 안녕??
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<jason_kr> hi~
<lexlove> hi]
<jason_kr> hi~
<lexlove> 나갔다가 다시 올게요
<samahui_t400> weechat 이쁘군요
<samahui_t400> 무려 팬티엄1 mmx 150mhz의 노트북에서 잘 돌아가네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 역시 레트로 노트북에 터미널로 채팅하니 90년대 PC통신하던 기분이 나서 재미있군요
<monos> samahui_tp: 님 혹시 젠투리눅스 설치 해보셨어요?
<samahui_tp> 설치야 해봤죠
<monos> 설치 과정이 너무 복잡해서
<monos> 어제부터 지금까지 계속 삽질중인데요
<monos> 쉽게 잘나와 있는 사이트 혹시 아시면 좀 알려주세요
<samahui_tp> FreeBSD도 그렇고 모든걸 컴파일해서 설치하니 복잡하죠
<monos> 네
<monos> 컴파일 공부 해볼려고 일부러 깔려고 해요
<samahui_tp> 글쎄요... 전 그런거 없이 그냥 경험으로 대충해서
<samahui_tp> 한번 찾아봐야겠는데요
<samahui_tp> 따로 컴파일공부하려고 젠투까느니 쉬운거 깔고 프로그래밍하면서 컴파일하시는게 더 공부에는 도움되지 않을까요?
<samahui_tp> 귀찮고 어려우면 나중에 머리에 안남아서 또 찾아봐야 할 수 있을지도 몰라요
<samahui_tp> 문서 보는게 어려우면 유투브같은데 동영상 설치가이드를 찾아보세요
<monos> 젠투리눅스 부터 해보고 그다음에 리눅스 LFS 해볼려고 하는데요
<monos> 유투브 동영상 2가지 있던데요 2012년 버전
<samahui_tp> 그런가요?
<monos> 2010년 버전
<monos> 그런데 전부 외국인들이 말하면서 해주던데요 그걸로 따라해봤는데 grub에서 자꾸 막혀요
<monos> grub 틀림없이 깔았는데 폴더에 가보면 없고
<samahui_tp> gentoo install 로 만 검색해도 쭈욱 뜨는데요
<monos> 네
<monos> 문서는 엄청 많은데요
<samahui_tp> grub는 따로 grub로 검색해서 찾아보세요
<monos> 초보자도 쉽게 이해하고 따라해볼수 있는 문서는 거의 없는거 같아요
<samahui_tp> 글쎄요... 전 저정도면 따라하면 할 수 있을듯해서 더 쉬운거면 거의 하나하나 가르쳐주는 정도인데 그정도의 설명은 없을거 같아요
<monos> grub자체가 설치가 안되요
<samahui_tp> 파티션부터 다시 하셔야 할듯한데요
<monos> 오늘은 너무 피곤해서
<monos> 문서만 찾아놓고
<monos> 내일 다시 해볼려고 해요
<samahui_tp> 성공하셔요~
<monos> 네
<samahui_tp> 전 빌어드리는것밖에 도움이 안될듯해요 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> weechat이 xchat보다 더 좋아요?
<samahui_tp> 전 오늘 일 열심히 하다가 4시부터 구형노트북들고 리눅스 설치하다 끝났네요
<samahui_tp> 글쎄요... 그냥 터미널에서 돌아가는 chat을 찾다보니 irssi이외에 이녀석이 눈에 띄더라고요
<samahui_tp> 구형노트북에 터미널만 띄우고 채팅용으로 돌릴려고 하다보니 나름 괜찮더라고요
<monos> 저두 터미널로만 돌아가는 chat 사용하고 싶네요
<monos> 서버 컴퓨터에서 채팅만할때
<samahui_tp> 속편하게 쓰려거든 그냥 xchat이 훨 났죠
<monos> 좋을듯 하네요
<samahui_tp> irssi나 weechat설치해서 쓰세요
<samahui_tp> 무엇보다 구형 TP에서 채팅하면서 그 좋은 키감을 느끼려니 기분좋네요
<samahui_tp> 정말 PC통신 하던 그 기분이예요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 전 잠시 결제하러 댕기올게요
<monos> 네
<samahui_tp> ?
<monos> samahui_tp:  결제 하시고 퇴근하신줄 알았어요
<samahui_tp> 반대로 결제해주고 결제 받으러 갔다가 수정하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 퇴근들 잘하시고 즐거운 저녁들 보내세요~
<jason_kr> 제가 weechat 예찬론자까지는 아녀도 많이 선호하죠
<samahui_tp> irssi만쓰다가 weechat써봤는데 괜찮네요
<jason_kr> 예, ^^ 플러긴 도 튼튼해요
<samahui_tp> 밥먹고 왔습니다
<samahui_tp> 저녁들은 드시고 일하셔요~
<AsianF21> hi
<AsianF21> first timer!
<jason_kr> AsianF21: tis a korean LoCo channel, can U speak korean?
<AsianF21> I am
<AsianF21> let me type korean
<jason_kr> 그럼 한글로 해여~ ^^
<AsianF21> 안녕해!
<jason_kr> 하하하
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ
<AsianF21> 이거 대네
<jason_kr> R U american?
<AsianF21> 야
<jason_kr> asl, plz.
<AsianF21> 교ㅗ
<AsianF21> 안대내!
<pchero_work> ??
<lexlove> 뭐가 안된다는 건지.
<jason_kr> 아~ 한참 웃었더니 배가 아프네요.
<AsianF21> 한글 이
<jason_kr> 아마 구글 번역 이용하시나~?
<AsianF21> 노.
<jason_kr> 아~ 한글입력기 또는 IME 문제 인 듯..
<AsianF21> 한글 안잘쓰자냐!
<jason_kr> 그런데, 왜 반말이냐고요~ ㅋ
<AsianF21> 존댓 말로???
<jason_kr> 당연하죠, 존댓말을 아는 것 보면, 미국거주하는 한국인인가 본데... ^^
<AsianF21> 맛지!!
<AsianF21> 비웃서 한국어   안대!!!
<pchero_work> ^^;;;;;
<AsianF21> pain in the ass to write hangul
<pchero_work> Welcome to our world. :)
<AsianF21> first timer!
<pchero_work> First what?
<AsianF21> In this chat server!
<pchero_work> Welcome. :)
<AsianF21> first time I am using freenode chat server.
<pchero_work> Would you looking for something? or just look around?
<AsianF21> how comes hangul can't display in other chat server?
<pchero_work> Well, I don't know. I just guess,, may encode problem? but not sure.
<AsianF21> i was using other server that hangul code can't translate..
<AsianF21> but I am using same chat software...
<pchero_work> I think I'm right. It looks like encode problem. To show Hangul, the encode should be set to UTF-8 or euc-kr.
<AsianF21> Ah... I see . I never use neither
<AsianF21> but i did not change the encode setting at all . why suddenly I am able to read and write hangul
<pchero_work> I don't know too. May it would one of these. Set to one of suitable encode type automatically when enter or magic.
<AsianF21> whoever set the name of this room needs to change it..
<AsianF21> or whoever created this room. I don't like the name .
<jason_kr> 이 체널이름은 공식 이름이요.
<jason_kr> 개인이 바꿀 수 없어요.
<AsianF21> 괴상해
<pchero_work> ;)
<lexlove> 먼저 갑니다~
<AsianF21> wanna attractive more chatters? change it.
<jason_kr> /ㅅㅅ
<jason_kr> 미안, 오타.
<AsianF21> you created it?
<pchero_work> Well.. this is official name.
<AsianF21> please change it.
<pchero_work> No. :)
<pchero_work> why you think it's weird?
<AsianF21> why ubuntu?
<pchero_work> Ah.. that point..
<AsianF21> change to  "Freenode-Korean"
<pchero_work> Actually, this is Korea Loco team channel of http://www.ubuntu.com/
<pchero_work> We have specific purpose. And the name of this room is represent of that.
<AsianF21> I have nothing to do with ubuntu.
<pchero_work> I doesn't matter. :)
<AsianF21> whatever...
<AsianF21>  I am tired.
<AsianF21> gotta go.
<AsianF21> bye
<pchero_work> see ya. :)
<ipeter> pchero_work: 안녕하세요?!
<ipeter> 기다렸습니다!!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요! :)
<ipeter> pchero_work: 혹시 쿼리 가능하신가요?
<ipeter> 일하시느라 바쁘시죠?
<pchero_work> 쿼리요? 아뇨.. ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 혹시 페북이나 이메일 주소 알 수 있을까요?
<ipeter> 궁금한거 여쭤보고 싶어서요.
<samahui_tp> 전 퇴근합니다
<samahui_tp> 다들 즐거운 시간들 보내세요
<samahui_tp> 나중에뵈요
<ipeter> 어엇!! 사마휘님!
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 인사도 못하고 떠나보내다니..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 아유 배야~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 조심히 들어가셔요..ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아이고 배야. 저도 많이 웃었습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 이만 자러 갈께요...!
<ipeter> 좋은밤 되세요!
<Demonion> ㅃㅂ
<Demonion> 피체로찡
<Demonion> ㅎㅇ
<autowiz> 출장복귀 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 고생 많았어요~
<autowiz> 감사합니다.
<jason_kr> 한우(?) 먹었어여? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 고생하셨씁니다
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 귿 모닝! seony
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 젠투 리눅스에서 /etc/make.conf를 자기 컴퓨터 맞게 고쳐서 컴파일 할려고 하는데요
<monos> 기술문서를 잘 못찾겠어요
<Work^Seony> 한글로 된거요?
<monos> 네
<Work^Seony> 한글로된건 아마 없을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 내용이 워낙 방대하고 어렵거든요
<monos> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" -> x86_64로 바꾸고
<monos> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" -> intel 자기 컴퓨터 맞게 맞출려고 하는데요
<monos> CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" -> 인텔
<monos> 이걸 전부 바꿀려니 멀 알아야 바꾸는데요
<monos> 문서를 못찾겠네요
<Work^Seony> 저 내용은, GCC 컴파일러 문서에서 나오는 내용이에요
<Work^Seony> C 소스코드 컴파일할 때 CPU에 내장된 명령어셋을 사용하는 부분이거든요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 제가 젠투는 지금은 손대지 마시라고 권해드리는 거에요...
<monos> 못해도 대충이라도 해보고 싶어요
<monos> 젠투 대충해보고 리눅스 LFS해볼려고 해요
<monos> 대충이라도 한번 해보고 싶네요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러면 영어문서로 보셔서 해야하실거 같은데요...
<Work^Seony> 제가 알려드릴 수 있는 사이트는 여기 뿐이네요 http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Safe_CFLAGS
<monos> 감사합니다 이문서만 봐도 도움이 될거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아마 도움 안되실 거에요
<Work^Seony> USE라는 플래그를 설정하셔야하는데,
<Work^Seony> 이건 더 복잡하거든요
<Work^Seony> 미리 웹사이트 주소 드릴게요
<Work^Seony> http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml
<Work^Seony> make.conf 하다보시면 USE 해야하는데, 위의 사이트 보고 하시면 됩니다.
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요~ 좋은아침 입니다~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_tp> Seony님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_tp> 좋은 아침입니다
<monos> samahui_tp: 님 노트북 초 고형에 어떤 리눅스 어제 까셨어요?
<samahui_tp> DSL이요
<monos> 저 팬티엄4에 지금 젠투 올리고 있는데
<monos> 이거 커널 컴파일자꾸ㅡ 에러
<samahui_tp> 팬티엄4면 크런치어떠신지요?
<monos> 젠투 올려서 커널 컴파일 좀 알고 싶어서요
<samahui_tp> 크런치뱅이면 쓸만하게 나올겁니다
<samahui_tp> 그렇군요
<monos> 그래서 커널 컴파일 하는데 하드웨어 지식이 엄청나게 필요하다는걸 오늘 알았네요
<samahui_tp> 젠투나 데비안 직접 올리고 필요한것만 설치하면 팬티엄4면 아직 쓸만하게 나오죠
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> 팬티엄4 lxle 깔아봤는데요
<samahui_tp> 전 더 초초초 고대 노트북이라
<monos> 동영상은 720p 까진 재생가능 하고
<samahui_tp> 그런식으로 하는게 답이지만 너무 오래 거려서 귀찮아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> 웹서핑은 무난히 할수 있어요
<samahui_tp> 전 팬티엄1에 mmx150Mhz짜리예요
<monos> 네 그냥 한번쯤 해보고 싶었어요
<samahui_tp> 그것도 노트북 ㅜㅜ
<monos> 노트북이면 더 좋쵸
<samahui_tp> 드라이버 설치는 더 최악이죠
<monos> 데스크탑이라 이거 들고 다닐수가 없어요
<samahui_tp> 아니 들고다니고 말고가 아니라 설치할때 귀차니즘은 노트북이 더하면 더했지 덜하지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 네
<monos> 노트북은 더 느리니깐
<samahui_tp> 그게 각 회사별 하드웨어 차이나 규격이 아닌경우가 많아요 예전 노트북은요
<monos> 팬4로 커널컴파일 한번 돌아가는데 1시간도 넘게 걸리는거 같아요
<samahui_tp> 느리고 말고를 떠나서 드라이버 구할 수 없는게 많죠
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 힘내세요
<monos> 리눅스는 아무리 구형이라도 드라이버 자동으로 설치 되지않아요?
<samahui_tp> 요즘 리눅스는 많이 잡죠 하지만 구형이라 왠만한건 깔리지가 않아요
<monos> 그러쿤요
<samahui_tp> 소형리눅스나 구버젼을 설치해야되서 그런기능 기대를 못하죠
<monos> 구형전용으로 OS나오면 좋겠는데요
<samahui_tp> 그리고 다시 말씀드리지만 예전 노트북은 표준적인 하드웨어가 아니라 요즘것도 못잡는 드라이버도 간혹 있죠
<monos> arm처럼 구형전용으로 나오면 좋겠어요
<samahui_tp> 전 잠시 자리 좀 비울께요. 배고파서 아침으로 맥모닝하나 사먹고 와야겠어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 커널 컴파일 할 때 에러가 없다고 하더라도, 세팅을 제대로 안하면 동작이 안되는게 많아요.
<Work^Seony> 그러니 꼼꼼히 해야해요
<monos> 네
<monos> 에러가 나서
<monos> 자동으로 커널 설치 하고 있어요
<monos> 제 실력은 제 하드에 맞는 커널 옵션을 제대로 줄주 몰라서 자동 커널 설치를 택해버렸어요
<Work^Seony> 네 그게 제일 편해요.  다만, 그렇게 하면 결국 우분투 같은 범용 배포판 쓰는거랑 별반 다를게 없어지긴 하죠
<samahui_tp> 맥모닝은 못먹고 롯데리아 모닝세트 먹고왔습니다 흐흐 맛나군요
<samahui_tp> 근데 양이 너무 작아요
<samahui_tp> monos: 글쵸 그리 자동으로 돌리면 그냥 배포판 쉽게 설치하는게 났죠
<samahui_tp> 제 생각인데 그냥 기존 배포판 하나 설치하고 필요한 어플들 설치할때만 소스파일다운받아서 설치해보시면 공부도 되고 쉽고 그럴듯한대요~
<samahui_tp> 선선한 아침에 따스한 커피와 식사를 해서 그런지... 몸이 쫘악 풀리는 느낌이~. 졸음과 함께 오는군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 회의 준비해야죠~ 모두 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<iPeter> 사마휘님.
<samahui_tp> 넵?
<iPeter> 어제 나가시고 작별인사 했다능..ㅠ
<samahui_tp> ?
<iPeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ 저도 자주 그래요
<samahui_tp> weechat에는 접속종료시 인사를 안넣어나서 순식간에 나가버리죠? ㅋ
<iPeter> 좋은 아침 되시나ㅏ요??
<iPeter> 전 아직 버스 안입니다.
<iPeter> 이젠 스맛폰에서도 익숙하게 아얄씨를 이용하네요.
<samahui_tp> 아무튼 오늘 하루 즐겁게 보내세요~ 전 낼름 회의 준비가 필요해서 댕기올께요 ㅎㅎ 버스안이라니 출근잘하세요~
<iPeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 네네
<iPeter> 근무지가 서울역/남대문 부근으로 바뀌고 많이 변화한듯 싶네요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-15
<razGon_MINILA> dkssudgktpdy?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 차ㅁ
<razGon_MINILA> i cant type korean. i will reset my com.
<razGon_MINILA> 리하이요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 한글이 가끔 안써지네요.ㅎ
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요
<samahui_tp> 회의 들어가서 자다왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 아. 오래간만이네요.
<samahui_tp> 아침부터 무지 졸리네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 아마도 영문 윈도우라서 그런듯.
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 요즘 졸려요.
<razGon_MINILA> 춘곤증보다 더해요
<samahui_tp> 살도 찌고 졸음도 많고
<samahui_tp> 겨울잠자는 곰이 생각나는군요
<samahui_tp> 겨울만되면 곰이되요
<autowiz_> 오오 변신을 하시는거군요
<autowiz_> 곰이 되신다라 ^^
<samahui_tp> 겨울만되면... 많이 먹고 많이 찌고 많이 자고... 결국 곰이죠 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 프로그래밍 경험이 거의 없는 애들 데리고 프로젝트 하나 시작하니까, 거의 프레임워크를 통째로 만들게 되네요...
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 경험없는 팀을 이끌면 가르치면서 같이 배우면서 천천히 하는 수밖에 없죠
<samahui_tp> 의외의 결과가 나오는 경우도 있죠 ㅋ
<samahui_tp> autowiz님 공장관리자는 구하셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 쉽게 코딩하게 해줄려고 데이터 쉽게 가져올 수 있게끔 함수며 뭐며 다 만들고나서 뒤돌아보니 프레임워크 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 나이가 30중반 이상은 나이가 너무 많아서 힘들거 같다는군요. 기존에 있던 사람들도 있고해서
<autowiz_> 30초반이 좋겠다고 하십니다 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_tp> 아니
<autowiz_> 아직 공석입니다.
<samahui_tp> 제가 알고 있는 친구가 27인가 인데 너무 젊나요?
<samahui_tp> 30초반이라~ 흠... 나이가 다 걸리는군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아 젋은건 괜찮지 않을까 싶습니다.우선 여쭤볼께요
<samahui_tp> 넵
<monos> samahui_tp: http://sourceforge.net/projects/antix-linux/?source=typ_redirect
<monos> antix-linux 깔았어요
<monos> 젠투 다 설치 해도 커널컴파일에서 부터 너무 막혀서
<monos> 포기
<monos> 스킬을 더 높여서 다시 도전해야 겠어요
<samahui_tp> 그냥 쉽게 시작해서 점점 깊게 파고 들어가세요
<monos> 네
<monos> 혹시 사마휘님 데비안 기반 리눅스들 밀러사이트 어디서 바꾸는지 아세요?
<monos> 터미널
<monos> 터미널에서 바꿀려고 하는데 위치를 잘못찾겠어요
<monos> 패키지 다운받는데 하루종일이에요
<monos> 5K나옴
<samahui_tp> $ sudo sed -i '저장소 주소' /etc/apt/sources.list
<jason_kr> samahui_tp: 지금 쓰는 weechat 버전이 무척 낮아 보여요. 작년까지 1.0.1 였고 금년1월에 1.1로 올랐는데, 아직 0.4 쓰는 듯 보이더라고요, 어디서 내려받아 쓰는데, 글케 낮죠? 불편하실텐데...
<samahui_tp> 네오위즈가 아직 되는지 모르겠는데 저장소 네오위즈로 해주는게 빠르더군요. 아니면 다음이요
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 버젼신경안써요 그냥 글만 보이고 쓰면되죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 그냥 우분투 저장소꺼 받았어요
<samahui_tp> 0.4.2군요
<samahui_tp> 너무 낮긴하네요
<samahui_tp> 잠시 후 다시접속할께요
<samahui_TP> 그러고보니 기본 저장소에서 설치하면 weechat 버젼이 0.4군요 ㅡㅡ
<samahui_TP> 너무 낮은버젼인데요
<jason_kr> 불편않하면 통과. ^^. 나는 "1.1로 업뎃 나중에 시간여유 있을 때 하려고" 미뤄놨는데, 우분투에서 자동으로 업뎃을 시켜 주더라고요. 물론 아직 exit & RE-staart 를 않해서 아직 1.0
<jason_kr> 그래요? 난 첨에 깔때 우분투 저장소꺼로 설치하지 않았더니, 그랬군요. 암튼 수동업뎃 권고 받고 미뤘더니 자동으로 업뎃 됬어요.
<samahui_TP> LTS버젼이라 그런가? 흠 이상하네요
<jason_kr> 저도 LTS
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 귀찮아요 그냥 써야죠
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 예, 저도 1.1은 별로 필요는 없어요. 1.0.1은 아주 만족하고요
<jason_kr> 여러분 즐 점심식사~  + samahui_TP 님도...
<samahui_TP> 점심 맛나게들 드세요
<samahui_TP> 저도 밥 좀 먹고 올께요
<samahui_tp> 초고속으로 밥먹고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 저도 밥먹고 올게요
<samahui_tp> 아침에 롯데리아 모닝세트, 점심에는 서브웨이의 커다란 샌드위치...
<samahui_tp> 이러니 살찌죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 맛나게 드세요
<monos> 저는 먹을게 없어서 살안찜
<samahui_tp> ㅜㅜ 후딱 댕기오세요
<samahui_tp> 전 겨울잠도 좀 자야죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 나만 겨울잠 자나 했더니 다들 겨울잠 자는군요.조용하네요
<bluedusk> 여기가 한참 겨울잠 주무시는 분들이 모여계신다는
<autowiz_> 아 저도 밥먹고 와서 졸려서 꿈뻑 졸았네요
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ 다들 겨울잠 모드이군요
<samahui_tp> 역시 생명체 특히 동물은 추우면 잠을 많이 자야되요
<samahui_tp> 오늘 하루도 이렇게 흘러가는군요
<autowiz_> 오늘 하루도 수고하셨습니다.
<samahui_tp> autowiz님도 수고하셨습니다
<ujuc> 수고 하셨습니다. :)
<samahui_tp> 수고하셨습니다~
<samahui_tp> 해피한 퇴근시간입니다
<samahui_tp> 퇴근들 잘하시고 저녁 맛나게 먹고 즐거운밤 되세요
<samahui_tp> 내일뵈요~
<pchero_work> 혹시 Sound file 비교하는 프로그램/API 아시는 분?
<pchero_work> 두개의 사운드 파일을 비교해서 얼마나 차이가 있는 지를 알아보려고 합니다.
<pchero_work> 예를 들어 한쪽은 원본, 다른 한쪽은 앞쪽 10초가 잘린 파일일때, 이를 알아챌 수 있는 기능이요.
<jason_kr> 반드시 api 만 가능해요? 다른 몇 종류도 있는 것 같던데...
<jason_kr> 아! 나는 답 아녀요. 미안합니다. 반문 였을 뿐여요
<pchero_work> 프로그램이나 API 아무거나요. ㅎ
<ipeter> 반갑습니다~!
<bluedusk> http://www.libinst.com/Audio%20DiffMaker.htm
<bluedusk> 이런거요??
<bluedusk> 퇴근해야겠네요
<bluedusk> 다들 즐겜하세요
<ipeter> 조심히 들어가세요
<pchero_work> bluedusk: 아.. 감사합니다. ㅠㅠ 아까 살펴봤던건데.. 너무 예전버전이라 일단 다른걸 찾고 있어요. ㅎㅎ 그래도 감사합니다. :)
<ipeter> 와. 아는 선임  ftp서버에 붙어서 파일 받는데
<ipeter> 요즘 전자책 피디에프도 돌아다니는게 이렇게 좀 있네요.
<ipeter> 전 그냥 맨날 사서 봤는데..
<zeromon> 우분투에 설정한 삼바 서버를 윈도우 95나 DOS에서 연결 가능한가요?
<zeromon> 윈도우NT에서는 접속이 되는데 95나 DOS에서 접속이 거부가 됩니다. 혹시 아시는 분 있으시면 답변 부탁드려요.
<ggugi> 안녕하세요 고수님들 꾸기 놀러왓습니다.
<zeromon> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> zeromon:win95까지는 지원한다'는 문서는 많은데, DOS 는 안될 듯. ....윈95에서 안되는 오류메시지로 파고 들어야 겠는데요
<zeromon> jason_kr: 아 그러면 셋팅을 다시 확인하고 오류메시지를 따라 찾아봐야겠네요
<jason_kr> 예, 또 좀 전 딴 문서 + 구글링 좀 했더니 대부분 윈도95쪽에서 해결을...
<zeromon> jason_kr: wind95에서 공유폴더는 보이는데 유저이름도 묻지 않고 그냥 암호를 물어봅니다
<zeromon> jason_kr: 보통은 유저와 암호를 같이 물어봐야 일치하는 암호를 넣을 수 있을텐데 이상하게도 암호를 물어봐서 이상합니다.
<jason_kr> 전 기억이...잘 ㅠㅠ
<zeromon> jason_kr: 하하 아무튼 그래도 방법은 있는것 같으니 천천히 생각해 보겠습니다. 그래도 대답에 감사드려요
<jason_kr> 별 말씀요. ^^
<zeromon> jason_kr: 연구소 설치된 몇 몇 컴퓨터를 업그레이드를 할 수가 없어서 아주 힘드네요
<jason_kr> 예, 그런 경우 있죠.
<zeromon> jason_kr: 이상하게도 windows NT부터는 아무이상 없이 되는게 참 어이없습니다.
<jason_kr> 업데이트 못하는 경우 많이 봤어요.
<zeromon> jason_kr: 생각을 좀 정리해 보고 새로 시도해 보겠습니다. 도움에 다시한번 감사드려요.
<jason_kr> 별 말씀요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 귿 모닝!!
<Work^Seony> 제로몬님이 아마 독일에서 박사과정 공부하시는 분인가 그럴 거에요
<jason_kr> 아~ 말씀은 무척 점쟎ㅇ...
<jason_kr> 내가 해 준 말도 없는데 말끝마다 감사하다고...쩝  ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 어젠 또 누가 그러드만...울산에 위치한 대딍 이라던데
<Work^Seony> 제로몬님요?
<jason_kr> 아뇨, 어젠 딴 뉴비 였어요.
<Work^Seony> 아~
<jason_kr> 어젠 " nerphtaner [20:32:40] 늦은 시간까지 도움 주셔서 감사합니다."
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 시대가 많이 바뀌어서, 20대 중반쯤만 되도 말 쉽게 못하겠떠라구요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 헤헤헤
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-16
<monos> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20150112160150&type=xml
<monos> 하모니카라도 나와서 다행이에요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 위즈님 강원도는 춥죠>
<monos> 대구가 춥다고 하지만 강원도에 비해 안 추울거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 저 서울 본사온지 3년쯤되서 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 대구는 요즘 영상이라면서요
<monos> 지금 온도 -4네요
<monos> arm 패키지만 따로 받을려고 하는데 이거 데미안 사이트 가면 있겠죠?
<monos> 데비안 기반 arm 패키지 mpd최신 버전을 받을려고 하는데 데비안 사이트 디지고 있어요
<monos> 그런데 잘 못찾겠네요
<autowiz_> 생각보다 춥네요 .  영하라니
<razGon_MINILA> 대구 영하-4도?
<monos> 네
<monos> 강원도는 더 춥죠
<monos> 강원도에 비해 별로 추운거 같지 않음
<razGon_MINILA> 광주도 영하1도 정도도 안되는거 같은데.
<autowiz_> 날씨 사이트에는 대구 0~4 , -1 ~ 5 이렇던데요
<razGon_MINILA> 영하 0도
<razGon_MINILA> 지금 광주 그렇네요.
<monos> razGon_MINILA: 지금 시간 좀 되시나요?
<monos> 혹시 음악스트리밍 서버나 나스 같은데 mp3넣고 스마트폰으로 음악 들으세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 예전은 그랫죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 지금은 서버가 이상해진뒤로 FTP만 운용중입니다
<monos> 스마트폰 네트워크로 들어가서 mp3파일을 실행함변 1개만 실행되는데요
<razGon_MINILA> 아이폰쓰세요?
<monos> 아니요
<monos> 안드로이드요
<monos> 베가 스마트폰요
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 ios에 최적화 되서 그래요.
<razGon_MINILA>  jplayer말이죠.
<monos> 나스에 있는 mp3를 목록추가해서 여러개 한번번에 재생되게 하고 싶은데 그게 안되네요
<razGon_MINILA> 그럴려면 코드를 다시 짜야 하는데. 저에겐 그런 능력이 없어서요
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 그방법을 못찾아서 그냥 두고 있습니다.
<monos> razGon_MINILA: 네 감사합니다.
<readytoact> 아흠.
<monos> samahui_tp: 님 안녕하세요
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요
<samahui_tp> 오늘은 비내리는군요
<samahui_tp> 덕분에 자가용 세차를 했군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 요즘 날씨도 춥고해서 더러운데로 그냥 타고 다녔는데 비온덕분에 씻겨내려..가는게 아니라 완전 흙탕물 튄것처럼 보여요
<samahui_tp> 비긋치면 세차하러 가야할까봐요
<GuestKor> 하이!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<GuestKor> 한글이 대다!
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<GuestKor> 재미  교포..
<samahui_TP> 미국에 사는 한국분이시군요. 만나서 반갑습니다.
<Seony> GuestKor: if you're comfortable speaking english, please feel free to do.
<GuestKor> hangul is only decoding in this server.
<GuestKor> I can't use hangul in other server.
<Seony> how were you able to write above then?
<GuestKor> I said in this chat server which is  freenode..
<GuestKor> strange using same chat software, freenode server can decde hangul and other server can't.
<Seony> i see what you meant.  freenode supports only utf8, and other korean irc servers support euc-kr only.
<Seony> if your language configuration is set to euckr, then try to change it.
<Seony> we all here are chatting in korean.
<GuestKor> let me try other server..
<GuestKor> 않대!!!!!!!!!
<Seony> 잘 되네요
<GuestKor> 아니 다른서버엔 않대....
<GuestKor> 무순 윈인인지  몰라!!
<GuestKor> Well.. anyway...
<GuestKor> What the hell is  ubuntu?
<Seony> you really don't know?
<GuestKor> 쏘리..... 아돈노!
<Seony> it's a computer software.
<GuestKor> What kind?
<GuestKor> programming language?
<Seony> something like that, but not really.
<Seony> it's an operating system.
<GuestKor> 아이씨!
<Seony> looking like ms-windows, but it's different.
<Seony> if you won't work in computer science, you will never use it.
<GuestKor> 장점이 뮌대??
<Seony> hey, from who have you learned korean language?
<GuestKor> 이민자!!!!!!
<Seony> whatever the reason, your korean language is very rude.
<GuestKor> 서울대생!
<GuestKor> 정말로  재송합니다!
<Seony> if you don't know how to speak formally or politely, speak english then.  that would be great for everyone here.
<GuestKor> haven't used for long time so naturally I forgotten..
<GuestKor> don't blame me!
<Seony> i understand that.
<Seony> i live in the u.s, and have seen a lot of guys like you.
<Seony> so, i can say i understan you.
<GuestKor> it's call as "marginalized".
<GuestKor> I dunno any korean in my circle.
<Seony> both your parents are korean?
<GuestKor> yeah...
<jason_kr> 2일전에 firstTimer 라고 왔던 사람인가?
<Seony> then your korean will be extremely better.
<GuestKor> because my english sucks :))))))
<Seony> because, even you can't speak, you've heard the language for almost 20 years from your parents.
<Seony> it's potentially stored somewhere in your brain.
<jason_kr> hi~ GuestKor: Did U  2 days before U came to this channel?
<GuestKor> jason? you want the answer?
<jason_kr> yes
<GuestKor> I am asking u why you need to know
<jason_kr> I've only wonder if the same person.
<GuestKor> I don't remember U.
<GuestKor> I did visit this particular room before.
<GuestKor> But don't remember I had chatted with U jason.
<jason_kr> ok.thx.     2일전에 왔던 사람은 체널이름 #ubuntu-ko 가 맘에 들지 않는다고, 어떻게 바꿀 수 있냐고 말했고...ㅎㅎㅎ
<GuestKor> remember me?, say thanks  for remembering me :)))))
<GuestKor> Right you are right. I was here. it was you answer that one huh....
<jason_kr> 만약 같은 사람이라면 irc (/server/channel) 에 대해서 알기 전에 netiquette 을 먼저 배우기를 권장합니다.
<GuestKor> netiquette????
<GuestKor> Ok will consider that :)
<jason_kr> net(work chatting) etiquette. thank U.
<GuestKor> i guess korean way of networking is more of confucius way??????
<GuestKor> want me to follow the rule and regulation???
<jason_kr> plz, read the #topic.
<jason_kr> Seony: 끼어들었다면, 미안해요~
<Seony> 아뇨 괜찮아요.  지금 제 보스한테 심각한 이메일 쓰고있는 중이었어요
<jason_kr> ^^
<Seony> 제 밑은 아니지만 암튼 밑에 애들 두명 데리고 프로젝트를 하나 하는데요,
<Seony> 프로그래밍 경험이 없는애들이다보니, 프로젝트를 몇달씩 질질 끌어서 제가 손을 대기로 했거든요
<Seony> 손대기 시작하니까, 무슨 프레임워크를 하나 만드는 수준으로 해버렸어요..
<GuestKor> jason. I am not a ubuntu user nor supporter so dunno why I need to get into that site.
<jason_kr> GuestKor: U mean the #topic ? or what ?
<GuestKor> http://ubuntu-kr.org???????????
<GuestKor> why do I read that site?
<jason_kr> igxactly___: znc (or BNC) 라는 것이 있어요. 무료 클라우드를 제공하죠
<igxactly___> 오오 아얄씨클라우드 말고도 있군요
<jason_kr> GuestKor: somthing wrong and U've mis-understood. I said "ttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules"
<jason_kr> 예, 무료.며...장점이 많아요.
<igxactly___>  jason_kr 오호라... 영구접속 되나요
<jason_kr> igxactly___: #eliteBNC 라는 체널에 접속해서 계정을 달라고 하면 되요.
<igxactly___> 그게 다인가요 ㄷㄷ
<jason_kr> 몇가지 기본 명령이 보일꺼요.
<Seony> GuestKor: if you want to have nice long chats with all in here, you have to.
<jason_kr> 그게 다~
<jason_kr> 그리고...또
<igxactly___> ...?
<jason_kr> 스맛폰과 연동을 원한다거나, 로그를 남긴다ㄱ거나, 또...음..ip cloak 도 해 주고
<jason_kr> 요
<GuestKor> 오께이!
<jason_kr> GuestKor: plz w8. ill suggest some site 4 U.
<jason_kr> 4. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines﻿
<jason_kr> 3. http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html﻿
<jason_kr> 2. http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html﻿
<jason_kr> 1. https://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml﻿
<GuestKor> 뭘또 하라는거야!!!!!!!
<igxactly___> jason_kr: 오호라... 어떻게 무료로...
<jason_kr> just read and obey. GuestKor
<jason_kr> igxactly___: 1. 못믿겠다는? 2. 무료라 놀랍다는?
<GuestKor> jason. you are asking me too much to do and I ain't gonna be moderator ok.
<igxactly___> GuestKor: those article will help you have nice time talking with others
<GuestKor> linux????????
<GuestKor> come on...
<jason_kr> NOT for linux users. It's common sense for U.
<jason_kr> NOT only for linux users. It's common sense for U.
<igxactly___> Actually you don't have to talk only about Linux here, but this space is mainly for Linux users.
<GuestKor> I did try to install Linux thing before :)))))))
<jason_kr> igxactly___: 또 봐요 ^^. 음. 위 엘리트비엔씨 체널은 방문, 좀 지켜 보면 따로 설명없어도 알게 될꺼요. 끝으로...
<igxactly___> 고맙습니다!
<igxactly___> 끝으로 뒤에 하실 말씀이라도...?
<jason_kr> http://www.elitebnc.org/ 가 대표 사이트.
<igxactly___> 아아!
<jason_kr> 옙.
<igxactly___> 그럼 또 뵙죠!
<jason_kr> 5개월 후 *5천원 = 아꼈다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<igxactly___> 으악 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> Seony: 위 얘기 봤었어요. 고생이 많아요. 배가 산으로? ㅋ
<Seony> 네.  제가 한 3일 집중해서 한게, 애들 둘이 한 3개월 동안 한걸 비교해보니까 거의 다 한것처럼 보였는데요,
<Seony> 문제는, 그게 어느 한 녀석이 볼 때 기분이 좀 나빴나봐요
<Seony> 그거 설명하드라 이얘기 저얘기 다 끄집어내야하네요
<jason_kr> 거 ㅋㅋㅋ 심각하네요. 웃을 수만도 없는..쩝
<samahui_TP> 전 그래서 잘 모르는 후임 들어오면 우선 다 시켜놓고 못한것만 챙겨서 해줘요. 처음부터 다해주면 발전을 못할거 같더라고요
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 힘드시겠어요
<samahui_TP> 역시 가장 힘든일은 사람 상대하는거죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 네 사람상대가 제일 힘들긴 해요
<Seony> 상사가 상사 같지 않아서...
<Seony> 저번에 와이프 하와이 돌아오는날 데리러 가야한다고 하니까, 그럼 그날 출근 안할거지? 라고 묻더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 집에서 공항까지 20분 거리인데..
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 20분거리지만 하루 거리인것처럼~ 그렇게 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 여기 사는 사람이니까 가까운줄은 알죠...
<Seony> 근데 보통 그런 날은 그냥 출근 안한다고 생각하는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 그럼 한국으로 데리러 가는 척은 .. 너무 과한가요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 좋은 생각이네요~ 그런날은 응당 아내분과 보내야된다는 아주 러블리한 사상가들인가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 가정이 최우선이죠
<samahui_TP> 하긴 전 얼마전에 아내 병원에 데려가야 한다고 월차나 휴가도 안쓰고 그냥 나갔다가... 그대로 퇴근해버렸죠...낮 11시에 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 물론 병원은 30분거리입니다
<Seony> 임신이랑 공항 픽업은 차원이 다르잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 임신 병원 가는건 두명을 케어하는거지만, 공항은 한명만 케어하는거죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 애낳고 이제는 홀몸이...지만 홀몸이 아닌듯한 외형의... 더 하면 아내님께 테러당해서 말못할 그런게 있어요
<Seony> 그렇군요,...
<samahui_TP> 아기는 장모님께 맡겨놓고 택시타면 될거를 꼬옥 병원갈일 있으면 불러요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 음... 그래도 외출하기 곤란한 상황을 아시죠?
<Seony> 아 혹시 일부러 알면서... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 그나저나 불금인데 뭔가 신나지 않아요
<samahui_TP> 날씨도 흐릿하고 일도 많고 ~ 에휴
<Seony> 집에 가시면 할일이 많은가보네요
<samahui_TP> 회사일도 많고
<samahui_TP> 아기랑도 놀아줘야하니 시간이 없어요
<samahui_TP> 개인 시간을 좀 갖고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 아직 놀아줄 나이가 아니잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 모터로 돌아가는 모빌 하나 설치하세요
<Seony> 주위 사람들 보니까, 그게 더 효자라던데요
<Seony> 애기가 자다깨면, 그거만 몇시간 동안 쳐다보다가 잠든다고...
<samahui_TP> 모빌은 이미~ 오래전에 설치해줬는데 아기가 지 엄마아빠 얼굴을 보면서 옹알거리는걸 잴 좋아해요
<samahui_TP> 대화나누려하더군요
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요...
<samahui_TP> 눈웃음치다 노래불러주면 따라서 옹알거리고 말걸면 대답하듯이 옹알거리고... 아주 이뻐서 어찌할바를 모르겠어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래도 즐거운 일이시네요
<samahui_TP> 다만... 밤에 잠 좀 잤으면 싶어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<iPeter> 안녕하세요?
<iPeter> 윈도우 로컬에 멤캐쉬드 설치를 했는데
<iPeter> 각 인스턴스 별로 저장하는 용도를 달리하기 위해서
<iPeter> 3개를 띄우려고 하거든요
<iPeter> 혹시 동일한 녀석(멤태쉬드) 3개의 인스턴스 띄우는 방법을 아시나요?
<iPeter> 세개의 포트를 달리해서요 3개를 띄우려하능데..
<iPeter> 혹시 아시는분 고견 부탁드려요.
<iPeter> 아니면 하나의 인스턴스만 생성해서 그놈의 포트 번호만 3개를 달리 갖게 할 수 있나요?
<Seony> 인스턴스 = 오픈스택 같아서... ㅎㅎ 용어가 해깔리네요
<iPeter> 이용해야할 대상이 3개인데, 한개의 인스턴스를 띄어 그 한놈에 세개의 포트를 부여해 사용가능한지
<iPeter> 세개의 포트번호를 이용하려면 인스턴스를 3개 띄어야 하는지 방법을 잘 모르겠습니다.
<iPeter> 그냥 프로세스라고 생각하면 될듯 싶어요
<iPeter> 저도 용어는 잘 모르겠습니다.
<pchero_work> Memchashed 를 몰라서 한번 찾아봤는데, 이게 맞나요?
<pchero_work> http://helloworld.naver.com/helloworld/textyle/151047
<iPeter> 에 맞습니다.
<iPeter> 네
<Seony> 상당히 전문적이고 자세히 적혀있네요
<Seony> 작성한 사람이 범상치 않네요
<iPeter> 말씀 드렸다시피 제가 여기서 인터넷이 안되서
<iPeter> 폰으로 들여다보기가 힘드네요..ㅠ
<iPeter> 진짜 태블릿 빨리 사든가 해야겠네요.
<pchero_work> Jola 태블릿 어때요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 아직 안사셨군요
<samahui_TP> 후딱 지르세요
<samahui_TP> 지름이 마음의 안정을 찾아줍니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 혹시, angel.co 로 취업해보신분 계신가요?
<pchero_work> http://angel.co
<pchero_work> 스타트업 기업 커뮤니티입니다. 주말에 한번 일해볼려고 이곳저곳 알아보고 있는데 괜찮은 기업들이 많네요.
<pchero_work> 특히 Remote OK!!!
<pchero_work> 원격근무도 가능한 곳이 많네요.
<iPeter> 아아.. 어렵네요.
<iPeter> 사마휘님? 혹시 엠캐쉬드를 설치해서
<iPeter> 서비스를 띄우니 하나만 뜨던데
<iPeter> 3개 띄울수는 없을까요?
<pchero_work> 무슨 일때문에 그러시죠?
<pchero_work> 설명을 보니... 역할이 데몬이던데, 그럼 하나만 뜨는게 맞을꺼에요.
<iPeter> 멤캐쉬드를 설치해
<iPeter> 3개의 내용을 저장할꺼예요
<iPeter> 예를 들어
<iPeter> ㅘ나에는 이름, 하나에는 나이, 나머지 하나에는 거주지
<iPeter> 그 3개에 각기 다른 포트를 사용할것입니다.
<iPeter> 근데 하나만 띄어 그 하나에 3개의 포트를 줄 수 있는지
<iPeter> 아니면 세개의 서비스를 띄어 각각에 다른 포트를 부여하는제
<iPeter> 지
<iPeter> 방법을 잘 모르겠어요
<pchero_work> 음..
<pchero_work> 잘 모르겠네요.. 다만 그냥 드는 생각이
<iPeter> 네
<pchero_work> 각기 다른 포트를 사용하는 것이 아니라
<iPeter> 네
<pchero_work> 각기 다른 키값으로 구분하도록 해야할 것 같아요.
<pchero_work> 서비스 데몬:포트 하나.
<pchero_work> 접속 클라이언트 여러개.
<iPeter> 제 기억으로는 was 한대에 세개 프로세스 띄웠거든요.
<iPeter> 에스 k에서는요
<iPeter> 좀 더 확인해 보겠습니다
<pchero_work> 음..
<iPeter> 서버가 리눅스면 괜찮을텐데 윈도우라서 조큼 애매하네요
<samahui_TP> 그게 가상메모리서버잡아주는거자나요?
<samahui_TP> 그럼 DB에 따라서 다르겠죠
<samahui_TP> 가상으로 서버잡아주면 내부에 인스턴스값여러개 주는구조라 포트는 하나만 쓰는게 맞지 않을까요?
<samahui_TP> 그나저나 memcached말고 redis로 구현하는게 좀 더 관리가 쉬울껀데요
<iPeter> 흠..일단 기존 솔루션이 멤캐쉬드를 사용해서요
<iPeter> 그걸로 하는 분위기이고
<iPeter> 솔루션도 멤캐쉬드 적용으로 만들어서
<samahui_TP> 그냥 따라가는거군요
<samahui_TP> 그게 기억이 가물가물해요
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<iPeter> 멤캐쉬드를 첫번째 옵션으로 생각하고 있어요..
<samahui_TP> 도움이 안되겠네요
<iPeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<iPeter> 아니예요..
<iPeter> ㅠㅠ
<iPeter> 감사합니다..ㅠ
<samahui_TP> 2007년도인가 썼었으니 기억이 가물한게 정상입니다라고 제 치매기를 감추고 있습니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 2008년이군요 ㅜㅜ 아 정말 기억에 문제가 있는건 아닌지 걱정이 되기 시작했습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 자신이 했던 일이 언제인가도 잊다니 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 전 이만 칼퇴근의 전설이 되렵니다
<samahui_TP> 다들 즐거운 불금되세요~
<samahui_TP> 주말도 즐겁게들 보내세요
<samahui_TP> 나중에 뵈요~
<ipeter> pchero_work:
<ipeter> pchero_work: 서비스 3개 띄었습니다.
<ipeter> 포트 달리해서요.
<ipeter> 혹시 시간되시면 참고하세요.
<ipeter> http://www.rdlt.com/multiple-memcache-instancesservers-on-windows.html
<ipeter> 신경써주시고 도움주셔서 감사합니다..!
<pchero_work> ipeter: 성공하셨군요. :) ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 축하합니다!
<ipeter> ^_^ 네네네네!
<ipeter> 성공했습니다!
<ipeter>  =)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~ Work^ Seony , 막 귀가. 좀 딸꾹! 잡니다. ^^
<Work^Seony> 헛... 늦으셨네요.  어서 주무세요
<jason_kr> 눼~ 즐 + 불 금요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오늘 일찍 일어났네요.
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 감기걸려서 고생하고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 감기 때문에 고생하시네요
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 혹시 써니님 에디터 뭐 사용하시나요?
<ipeter> 지금 울트라 에디트 구매할까 말까 생각중입니다...ㅠ
<ipeter> 요즘 정품 사서 쓰는재미에 되도록 구매해서 쓰려고 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 저는 첨엔 서블라임 썼는데요,
<Work^Seony> 지금은 vim만 써요
<Work^Seony> 사실 서블라임 완전 팬이었는데요,
<Work^Seony> 예전 제 사수가 한 마디 하고나서 생각을 좀 바꿨죠
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 원 클라우드 지금은 사용해도 되나요?
<Work^Seony> 원 클라우드는 뭐에요?
<monos> owncloud 예전에 서니님이 해킹우려 때문에 쓰면 안된다고 한거 같아서요
<Work^Seony> 아 오운클라우드요...
<Work^Seony> 예전부터 사용해도 되는 거였어요
<Work^Seony> 저랑 monos님이랑은 상황이 다르니깐요..
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 서브라임. 들어본거같아요.
<Work^Seony> 들어만 보셨으면 에디터에 진짜 관심이 없으신 겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 서블라임텍스트는 2012년도부터 2014년도까지 가장 말이 많았던 에디터였어요.
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 에디터에 정말 관심 없었고 안썼어요.
<ipeter> 근데 갑자기 파일들 에디트 할때 이.제.사. 필요성을 느낍니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 에디터 좋은거 쓰면 능률이 오르죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 저 프로그래머 맞나요?
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ  걍 메모장으로 코딩하세요 ㅋ
<monos> owncloud에 구글 전화번호 동기화 처럼 내 전화번호번호들을 동기화 해볼려 합니다.
<ipeter> 뭐 외국에서는 사실 웹프로그래머는 프로그래머로 안쳐준다는 소리 들은거같기도 하네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> monos, owncloud는 전화번호 동기화 기능은 없어요.
<ipeter> 서브라임 한번 검색해보고 저렴하면(?) 구매해보겠습니다.
<monos> 그런가요
<monos> 다시 잘 읽어보고 해야 겠네요
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 저처럼 vim 쓰세요
<ipeter> vim도 윈도우에 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 당연하죠
<Work^Seony> 제 예전 사수가 저한테 그러더라구요.  왜 좋은 오픈소스 다 놔두고 돈주고 에디터를 사서 쓰냐고...
<Work^Seony> 그말 듣고 좀 뭔가 느꼈어요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 그날로 서블라임 버리고 vim에만 올인했습니다
<ipeter> 오...
<Work^Seony> 이맥스 한 번 써볼려고 했는데, 어렵기도 하고 저하고는 안맞기도 해서 걍 vim만 써요
<ipeter> 하긴 vim 익숙해지면, 리눅스 사용할때도 좋지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  그게 제 주된 이유죠
<Work^Seony> 서버 관리자 입장에서는, 어딜가나 vim은 다 있거든요
<ipeter> 고생스러워도 그럼 그길을 택하는게 좋겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 그리고 vim 설정파일은 윈도우, 리눅스, 맥 다 똑같이 적용됩니다
<ipeter> 역시 써니님 말씀은.. =_=
<Work^Seony> 제 vim 설정파일 하나로, 사무실 리눅스랑 집 맥이랑 다 똑같이 써요
<ipeter> 근데, .sql파일이나 세로편집은 불가능하죠?
<ipeter> 그게 필요해서요.
<Work^Seony> 세로편집은 뭐에요?
<Work^Seony> 어차피 sql이야 텍스트 잖아요
<ipeter> 라인 선택을 가로진행이 아닌,
<ipeter> 세로로 선택할 수 있는거예요.
<ipeter> 즉 지금 이 채팅차에서
<Work^Seony> 아... 그거 어디서 vim 플러그인을 본거 같아요
<ipeter> [07:43]
<ipeter> [07:43]
<ipeter> [07:43]
<ipeter> [07:43]
<ipeter> [07:43]
<ipeter> [07:43]
<ipeter> 요렇게 드래그해서 편집이 가능하게요.
<ipeter> 일반 편집기는
<ipeter> [07:43] <Work^Seony> 당연하죠
<ipeter> 이렇게 가로라인을 선택하게 되어있는데
<ipeter> 세로편집이 필요할때가 종종 있어서요.
<ipeter> vim도 진화하는군요.
<Work^Seony> 같은 라인이면, 세로편집은 기본적으로 가능한거구요,
<Work^Seony> 세로에 라인넘버를 붙여서 라인단위로 편집해야하는건 잘 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> vim 플러그인이 몇백개는 되니까, 하나쯤은 있겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 구글에서 vim 세로 편집 이라고 검색하니까 많이 나오네요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 역시.. =_= 흐름에 뒤쳐지지 않는군요.
<Work^Seony> http://vi.kldp.net/jsboard/read.php?table=newqna&no=354
<ipeter> 지금 윈도우용 vim설치 블로그 보고 이씁니다.
<Work^Seony> 비쥬얼스튜디오에서도 vim 모드 깔아서 쓰는 사람들도 있는데요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 고생스러워도 vim으로 쓰려고 노력해야겠네요.
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<Work^Seony> 한 번 써보세요.  적응만 하고나시면 아주 편해져요
<Work^Seony> vim에도 플러그인을 설치할 수 있는데요, vim이 좀 쓸만해졌다싶으시면 다시 저한테 플러그인 얘기 하세요.
<Work^Seony> 그때 알려드릴께요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 진짜 감사합니다.
<ipeter> 노력하겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ vim 잘쓰면 다른 직원들 사이에서도 폼 좀 나지않나요? ㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그런가요.
<ipeter> 요즘 껌파는 회사 프로젝트에서 새 프로젝트 들어갔습니다.
<ipeter> 돈 굳은듯 싶네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 고생스럽더라도 vim에 적응하면,
<ipeter> 9만원돈... =_=
<ipeter> 그돈으로 vmware나 지를까요.
<ipeter> 뭐 상업용으로 쓸꺼 아니라서 그냥 평가판 써도 상관 없지만요.
<ipeter> 근데 전 gvim을 설치했네요.
<ipeter> =_=
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-17
<Work^Seony> gvim이 vim의 GUI 버전일 거에요
<Work^Seony> 다 똑같은데, 마우스를 지원한다는 점이 다르죠
<ipeter> 뭐 상관없겠죠?
<ipeter> 오늘 금요일인데
<ipeter> 주말 계획 있으신지요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어차피 좁은 하와이 섬나라에서 별로 할 일도 없어요.
<monos> Tvheadend 깔고 리눅스 서버에 디비코TV수신카드 달고 스마트폰으로 시청가능할까요?
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 좋은 하루들 되십시요.
<monos> Seony: 님 혹시 리눅스서버 컴퓨터에 TV수신카드달고 여기 나오는 신호를 스마트폰으로 볼수는 없나요?
<Seony> TV수신카드를 안써봐서 잘 모르겠네요
<monos> 스마트폰으로 TV보고 싶은데요
<monos> dmb서비스는 유로라서 못하겠고 뭐 다른방법이 없을까요?
<Seony> 만약 티비수신카드가 리눅스에서 작동된다고 된다고 가정했을 때, 그래도 쉽지않을 것 같네요
<monos> 네 그거 정보찾아서 아무리 찾아봐도 국내에선 못찾겠네요
<Seony> X-Windows를 띄우면 가능하겠는데, 서버버전으로 터미널만 쓰면 어려워보여요
<monos> 엑스윈도우에서는 할수 있을까요?
<Seony> X-Windows = GUI
<monos> 네
<monos> GUI에서라도 가능하면 좋겠네요
<Seony> 근데 우분투 데탑버전이 무겁잖아요
<Seony> 단순히 제 추측인데요, 티비영상을 받아서 그걸 렌더링 혹은 인코딩/디코딩 하는 과정을 거쳐서 브로드캐스팅 서버를 쓰면 될 거에요
<monos> 이게 가능한거는 같죠?
<Seony> GUI 띄우면 가능할 거에요.  쉽진 않겠지만.
<monos> 해보고싶은데 너무 어렵네요
<monos> 그런제품을 따로 만들어서 팔기도 하는거 같은데 우리나라제품은 없네요
<Seony> 근데 영상 인코딩/디코딩 하려면 씨퓨 좋은거 쓰셔야해요
<monos> 미국에선 이미 판매중
<monos> 그럴거 같아요
<LPG1> 하모니카 프로젝트
<GuestLama> knock! knock! knock!
<GuestLama> Anyone home?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-18
<ipeter> 오즈님?
<ipeter> 일어나요.
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 일어나요.
<ipeter> 일어나요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저 너무 사악한가요.
<autowiz_> 아 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 피터님은 절 자꾸만 깨우시는군요... 뭐 저정도로 자다가 일어나지는 않습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> zzz
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 즐거운 오후 되시나요?
<autowiz_> 될수도 있고 안될수도 있고 그럴꺼 같네요
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 무슨...말씀이신지요?
<autowiz_> 즐거운 오후가 될지 빡센 오후가 될지 좀더 있어봐야 알거 같네요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~~
<bosco> 안녕하세요!
<Seony> 휴일인데도 다들 채팅 중이시네요
<bosco> Seony: 저는 도서관에서 python 코딩 공부중입니다.
<Seony> 아~ 열심히 하시네요
<bosco> Seony: 아무리 열심히 해도 실력이 안늘어나네요 ㅜ.ㅜ
<Seony> 코딩은 공부를 해야 느는게 아니라, 실제로 뭔가를 만들어봐야 느는거죠
<bosco> 그렇군요!
<bosco> Seony님 덕분에 제가 정신 차린거 같네요. 도서관 퇴실 시간 다되어가는거라 이만 가보겠습니다. 감사합니다. 또 됩겠습니다. ^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 수고하세요
<bosco> 넵
<nowfeel> 안녕하세요, 우분투 14.10을 사용하고 있습니다. DRI(Direct Rendering) enable을 하고 싶은데 어떻게 설정해야 할 지 잘 모르겠네요. 혹시 관련하여 방법을 알고 계시다면 도움 부탁드리겠습니다.
<Seony> 그래픽카드 드라이버 설치하는 것만으로는 해결이 안되시나봐요
<nowfeel> 넵 그래픽 드라이버는 설치 했는데 해결이 안 되네요. 별도의 설정이 필요한 부분 같습니다.
<nowfeel> 아니면 제가 드라이버를 잘못 설치했을 수도 있겠네요.
<Seony> 그래픽카드 칩셋이 어디거에요?
<nowfeel> $ lspci | grep VGA
<nowfeel> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 [GeForce GTX 660] (rev a1)
<nowfeel> 그래픽카드는 GeForce GTX 660 사용중입니다.
<Seony> 드라이버는 제대로 설치하셨다면, 엔비디아 제어판이 실행될 거에요
<lexlove> Seony, hi
<Seony> lexlove: 안녕하세요.  오랫만에 뵙습니다
<lexlove> 자주 오고 싶은데 여전히 바쁘네요.^^
<Seony> 일 때문에 바쁘신 거에요?
<nowfeel> 앗, 그렇네요. 엔비디아 제어판에서 관련 설정이 있나 먼저 찾아보겠습니다. 답변 감사드립니다 :ㅇ
<lexlove> 네 저는 항상 바쁜거 같아요. 아마 제가 그렇게 만드는 거겠죠. ^^
<Seony> 아직 학원은 계속 하시구요?
<lexlove> 아뇨..
<lexlove> 폐업했어요
<Seony> 그럼 지금은 어떻게 지내세요?
<lexlove> 지금은 지역을 옮겨서 전에 살던 도시로 왔어요. 같이 일하자는 곳이 있어서
<lexlove> 나름 스카우트라고 해둘게요.^^
<Seony> 아~ 그래도 쉬지않고 일을 할 수 있께되서 다행이네요
<lexlove> 제가 일복은 굉장히 많아요. 감사한 일이죠
<ipeter> 휴
<ipeter> 이시간에 다들 계시는군요?
<ipeter> 인사해놓고 정작 다른일 하다가 이제 나타났습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 어서오세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<nowfeel> Seony님 도움 감사드립니다. 아직 찾지는 못했는데 밥 먹고 와서 다시 확인해봐야겠네요. 다들 식사 맛있게 하세요.
<Seony> nowfeel: 엔비디아 제어판만 띄우면 아마 설정 가능할 거에요.  성공하시길 바랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 식사 맛있게 하세요
<ipeter> 식사 맛있게 하세요.
<ipeter> 써니님?
<Seony> 네
<ipeter> 토요일일텐데
<ipeter> 어인일이셔요?
<ipeter> 오늘은 집에서 휴식을 취하시나보군요?!
<Seony> 낮에 극장가서 국제시장 보고와서, 집에서 낮잠 좀 자다가 컴퓨터 켰어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오.
<ipeter> 한국영화 해주는군요?!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 당연하죠
<ipeter> 와이프분은 한국 잘 다녀오셨나요?
<Seony> 한국에 사시는 분들이, 미국에 살면 한국음식도 제대로 못먹고 사는줄 아는 분들이 참 많더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 제가 업뎃이 늦어서..언제적 이야기를 하는지 잘 모르겠네요.
<Seony> 네 잘 다녀왔어요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 저같은 유학생 생활하면 그분들 말이 맞는편도 있죠.
<ipeter> 저도 한국음식 잘 못해먹고 맨날 햄버거를 먹었던거 같네요.
<Seony> 여기도 한국음식 다 있고, 과자 라면 심지어는 젓갈도 있어요
<ipeter> 휴..
<ipeter> 그렇군요.
<ipeter> 언제나처럼
<ipeter> 가고 싶습니다. 하와이.
<Seony> 물론 지역적인 특성도 있긴 해요.  north dakota면 한국음식 못먹을만하죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저두요~
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 네. 김치를 시카고에서 가져오니 말이죠.
<ipeter> 써니님은 아이패드 있으신가요?
<Seony> 농심 공장이 미국에도 있어요
<Seony> 그래서 라면 먹는데는 지장이 없죠..
<ipeter> 헐.
<ipeter> 농심.
<Seony> 네 아이패드 3대 있어요
<Seony> 아 한대는 줬구나..
<ipeter> 헐.
<Seony> 과자값도 아마 미국이 더 쌀걸요
<ipeter> 어느용도로 쓰세요?
<ipeter> 미국.. 물가 싸요.
<Seony> 제 아이패드는, 문자메시지 주고받는 용도랑 웹서핑하는 정도로만 써요
<ipeter> 월마트가면 정말 저렴했던거 같아요.
<ipeter> 휴.
<ipeter> 그런가요.
<ipeter> 저도 뉴아이패드 있었고, 아이패드 미니 있었는데
<Seony> 주로 잠잘 때 침대랑 화장실에서 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아이패드 미니 안써서 아까워서 그냥 팔아버렸었거든요.
<ipeter> 근데 또 다시 사려니 좀 그렇네요.
<Seony> 그래서 제가 사고팔고를 안하죠
<Seony> 일단 사면, 절대 안팝니다
<ipeter> 안써서 아까워서 팔았던 기억때문에요.
<Seony> 안쓰는 한이 있더라도 손해보면서 팔고싶진 않아요
<ipeter> 헉
<Seony> 한국이랑은 좀 다르겠지만, 여기서는 뭐든 중고로 팔려면 손해를 많이 감수해야하거든요
<ipeter> 그렇긴하죠.
<Seony> 암튼 그래서, 다 손에 쥐고있습니다.
<Seony> 그러다보니 안쓰는 물건 박아둔게 꽤 많네요
<ipeter> 역시 그래도 패드는 아이패드가 갑이겠죠?
<Seony> 저는 패드건 폰이건 애플 것만 써요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 아무리 리눅스를 사랑하는 사람이라고는 해도, 안드로이드는 못쓰겠더라구요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 조만간 애플 워치도 구매하시겠죠?
<ipeter> 저 같은 경우는 이상하게 pc만큼은 애플로 못넘어가겠어요.
<Seony> 그건 잘 모르겠어요.  시계를 차면 일하는데 불편하더라구요
<ipeter> 윈도우에 벗어나는 불편함이 너무 클꺼 같아서요.
<ipeter> 완전 동감입니다.
<ipeter> 시계를 차면 키보드칠때 불편해요.
<ipeter> 그래도 엔젤 아줌마 통해서 ms band하나 구입했어요.
<Seony> 네 그런 이유로 저도 워치는 안살거 같아요
<Seony> 일단 나오면 애플스토어로 구경은 할 거에요
<Seony> 구경해보고 맘에 들면 사고 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 메
<ipeter> 네
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 편안한밤 되세요
<Seony> 낼 뵈요
<Demonion> 혹시 게임개발자나 C+개발자들의 모임 챈 아시는 분 계시면 소개 부탁드립니다. ^_^
<jason_kr> @freenode or @hanirc ?
<Demonion> ㅇㅅㅇ
<Demonion> 그건 서버 아닌가유?
<Demonion> 우분투-코 같은 챈이유.
<jason_kr> 프리노드에 있는 체널요? 한아알씨에 있는 체널요?
<jason_kr> 프리노드 서버에 있는 체널요? 한아알씨 서버에 있는 체널요?
<Demonion> 아하
<Demonion> 한아얄씨든 프리노드든 활성화된 챈을 찾고 싶어유.
<jason_kr> 여기 프리노드 서버에서요?
<Demonion> 네 프리노드예유.
<Demonion> 한아얄씨도 좋구유.
<jason_kr> 잠시만요,, 찾는 중
<Demonion> 헉.
<jason_kr> 왜요?
<jason_kr> 찾아야 알려주죠, 이미 알고 있는 체널은 없었어요
<Demonion> 아 괜히 수고하게 해드린 것 같아서유
<Demonion> 글쿤유.
<jason_kr> 아녀. 일단 찾아 보고요
<Demonion> 넹. 감사해유.
<Demonion> 다른 분이 찾으시길래 본녀도 찾아보는 거예유. 구글링해도 못 찾겠더라구유.
<jason_kr> 한아얄씨에서는 #game, #gamezone21, #c, #c++, #c#   까지. 그리고
<jason_kr> 프리노드에서는 너무 많아서 본인이 찾아야 겠는 걸요. /list -re #*검색할 키워드.*
<Demonion> 오
<Demonion> 이렇게 찾는 거군유.
<Demonion> 무척 감사해유.
<Demonion> 전해야겠어유.
<jason_kr> C ya~
<Demonion> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 이번 1월 오프모임이 한주 당겨졌네요?
<sungyo> 끄아...PPT작업하려니 빠듯하네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-18
<autowiz> 제가 도움 드릴껀 없을까요?
<lex_work> autowiz, 체력보강에요?
<autowiz> 네....엡....... ㅜㅜ
<lex_work> 방법같은게 따로 있나요?
<autowiz> 몇가지 방법이 떠오르긴 하는데 ㅋㅋ 입밖으로 꺼내진 않으렵니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 헉;;
<autowiz> 그냥 마음속으로 조용히 렉_스 님의 운동이 잘 되시길 기원 드리겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 좋은 아침 입니다~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> opeter에서 ipeter로 돌아왔습니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 돌아오셨군요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ 이제 좀 ipeter가 친숙한가요?
<lex_work> ipeter가 더 친숙합니다.^^
<imsu> 안녕하세용 ^^
<imsu> 즐거운(?) 월요일입니다 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> dkssud
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 월요일 회의시간에 졸아서 혼난 1인입니다
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ 홀리님 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<head|office> 앗 써니님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 오늘은 폰으로 접속하셧나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오~~ 임수 다
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 아이패드로 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아항 ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아이알씨 클라우드
<head|office> 로 접속 하시는거 맞으세요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 맞아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 사무실에서 항상 걸어두고 있거든요
<head|office> 전 아얄씨 클라우드로 접속이 안되더라구요 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 그래서 다른 어플로 하는데 맨날 팅깁니다 흑 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 주소 같은걸 잘못 넣으신건 아니구요?
<Seony> 아얄씨 클라우드 쓰는데 튕길리가 없을텐데요
<autowiz> 데구르르 데구르르
<autowiz> 맛점들 하시어요~~
<imsu> autowiz: 언제까지 하시는지 지켜보겠슴당 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> head|office: 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ 회의 시간에 졸으시다닝~~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 혼 많이 나셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 이 아이디는 뭐에용? ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 혼 쪼끔 낫죠
<head|office> 졸려? 이러고 대표님이 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 아얄씨 클라우드가 설정이 잘못되서인지 접속이 제한된다고 자꾸 나오네요 ㅡㅡ
<head|office> ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> imsu: 이거는 폰이나 태블릿 접속용
<ipeter> lex_work: 안녕하세요!
<ipeter> 익숙해주셔서 감사합니다. ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 이제사 봤네요.
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오늘은 밖에 날씨가 추운것만큼
<ipeter> 채팅창도 조용하네요.
<autowiz> 이번주는 내내 많이 춥다는군요 , 건강도 조심하시고 보일러도 조심하세요 ~~
<Seony> 월요일이라 다들 바쁘신듯..
<samahui_TP> 날씨가 무지막지하게 추워지는군요
<samahui_TP> 내일은 영하 14도라던데...
<ipeter> 후훗
<ipeter> 미국에 있을때 영하 30도도 경험해본...
<ipeter> 하하하하
<ipeter> 끔찍했습니다.
<Seony> 흐 그렇군요
<ipeter> ND주가 원래 그렇죠.
<ipeter> 하지만 그립습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/AI8kvlIK/Screenshot_2016-01-18-16-30-08-1.png
<samahui_TP> 망
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<PotatoGim> 손! 절!
<autowiz> 아이고 홀리님 마이너스 많이 나셔서 마음 고생이 심하시겠네요
<autowiz> 포테토 하이이
<samahui_TP> 순간 저도 모르게 망 이라고 외쳤군요... 상심이 크시겠습니다
<samahui_TP> 힘내세요~ 내일은 아니 조만간 오르겠죠
<Seony> XCOM 2라는 게임이 화제이길래 1을 헐값에 사서 해보고 있는데 겁나 재밌네요
<Seony> 사양이 낮고 맥, pc 다 돌아가니까 관심있으신 분은 해보세요.  턴제 시뮬 겜입니다
<ipeter> 헐퀴.
<ipeter> 홀녀님....ㅠ
<ipeter> 힘내세요...ㅠ
<autowiz> 아이피터님도 힘내세요~
<ipeter> 후후.
<ipeter> 엄청 마이너스라는...비밀입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> xcom 1이면... 좀 됬지 않나요?
<samahui_TP> 엑스컴 잼나죠
<pchero_work> 삼국지 13이 곧있으면 나오는군요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 좀 되긴 했는데 그래도 재밌네요
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다.^^
<autowiz> 안녕히 가세요~~
<samahui_TP> 저도 들어가 보겠습니다
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요~
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<MENT> b
<sexy> 우분투 중고급정도 내용 배울 수 있는 책 뭐가 있을까요?
<pchero_work> 어느 분야를 생각하시죠..?
<pchero_work> 사실, 우분투를 배운다는 것은 의미가 없습니다.
<pchero_work> 혹시.. 예전에 있던 윈도우 길라잡이.. 이런것을 찾으시는 건가요?
<autowiz> 날씨가 많이 춥습니다 ㅠㅠ 다리가 시뻘겋게 됐네요 ㅠㅠ
<sexy> 감기 조심하세요
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<autowiz> 안녕들 하세요~~ %%
<autowiz> ^^
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요~~\
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 휴일이라 집에서 놀고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오호 휴일이시구나...
<autowiz> 휴가인가요? 아니시면 공휴일 이신건가요?
<Seony> 공휴일이에요.  마틴 루터 킹 데이
<Seony> 연방 공휴일이죠
<autowiz> 네 저도 이름은 많이 들어봤습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 연방 공휴일이 있고, 주 공휴일이 있는데요
<Seony> 보통 주 마다 쉬는 날을 고르죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하와이의 경우는 연방이랑 주랑 섞어서 매월 하루씩은 노는 날을 만들어요
<autowiz> 하와이 거주 하시는분들이 기분이 좋으시고 그래야 진정한 지상낙원이 완성되는거 아닐까 라고 생각해봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 뭐, 다른 주들도 비슷할 거에요
<autowiz> 아 정말 휴가를 가야하나... 만성피로인거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 네 휴가 좀 가세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 휴가 최근에 가신게 언제에요?
<autowiz> 작년 7월에 15박 16일 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 6개월 됐네요.  한 번 가실 때 됐죠
<autowiz> 4달에 한번씩 일주일씩 갔다오는것도 괜찮을거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 여유가되면 그때마다 잠깐씩 외국갔다와도 좋고
<Seony> 네 저희 직장 동료들은 3개월에 한 번씩 3박이나 4박 정도 가는거 같아요
<autowiz> 그게 맞는거 같습니다. 리프레쉬가 필요한 시점인거 같습니다.
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 정말 말그대로 얼어붙는 날입니다
<samahui_TP> 너무 추워요~~~
<samahui_TP> 이런날은 그냥 따스한 이불 속에서 뒹굴뒹굴이 딱인데... 현실은 냉혹하죠
<razGon_LeO660m> 광주는 제가 광주 있던 약 15년의 기간동안에 가장 눈이 많이 온 날중 3번쨰네요
<samahui_TP> 광주에도 눈이 많이 왔나보군요... 서울은 눈은 아니고 추위만 강타하고 있네요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-19
<lex_work> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 거기는 한파 피해 없으신지요?
<head|office> 안녕하시유
<head|office> 안녕하세용용용
<jun__> 안녕하시옵니까~
<jun__> 귀볼 찢어지는 추위에 인사드리옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 안녕하세유 ㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 얼어죽는줄 알았습니다.
<head|office> 얼굴이 아파요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 피체로님은 더 추운곳에 있으시죠?
<lex_work> 여기는 위쪽에 비해 눈도 조금 오고 덜 추워요.^^;
<head|office> 어디신데요? ㅎ
<lex_work> 전라남도 광양시 입니다
<head|office> 아항
<ipeter> 그곳 눈 많이 온다는 주의보 뜬거 같아요.
<ipeter> lex_work: 맞죠?
<lex_work> 아니에요.ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 와도 조금오고 바로 녹구요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 내일 광양가는 KTX 예약해야하는데.. 클났네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 과연 성공할수 있을 것인가;;;;두둥!
<lex_work> jun__, 이번 명절에 오시는 거에요?
<jun__> lex_work: 명절에 가게 될지, 그 이전에 가게 될지는 상의중이예요
<jun__> lex_work: 저도 설날에 할게 많은.. 장손인지라;;;;
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<commania> 요즘 우분투 위키에서 도움 많이 받고 있어요
<commania> 집에 베어본pc로 NAS를 만들었는데
<commania> openmediavault라 데비안 기반이라
<commania> 온갖 터미널에서 하는 변태짓을 보고 ssh로 직접 사용하고 있습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ss H   를 좋아하시는군요
<razGon_LeO660m> 근데 그거 너무 느리지 않나요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 물론 넷북기반이라서 그렇지만 인터페이스가 넘 느리더군요
<autowiz> 넷북 CPU 가 느리긴해도 어짜피 임베디드 장비들도 cpu 는 느릴텐데 음...
<razGon_LeO660m> 그렇죠.
<razGon_LeO660m> 실제로 웹서버를 돌리면 그리 느리진 않는데 느리더군요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 그래서 제외
<razGon_LeO660m> 그냥 FTP파일서버 굴리는게 낫지.
<autowiz> 유불인건가요 ... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 유저불량 말고   ..   유틸리티 불량 .. ㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 인터페이스가 반응이 엄청느리더군요
<autowiz> 엄청이라는게 몇초정도인지는 모르겠으나 commania 님도 그래서 인지 이유는 모르겠으나 ssh로 직접 하고 있으시다는군요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 어우 날씨가 살벌하군요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 오~ 임수 다.
<autowiz> 어... 오늘 들어오는거 못봤는데
<razGon_LeO660m> 그렇군요.
<autowiz> 저녁에 집에가는데 다리 각 너무 춥더라고 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> autowiz: 어제 컴터 켜놓고 퇴근했어용 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 저 휴가요
<samahui_TP> 볼링칠라고 휴가 ...
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 볼에 미쳤어요 요즘
<samahui_TP> 볼링 공 두개 사고
<samahui_TP> 열심히 치는중
<samahui_TP> 일해야 되는디 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 하루 보내세요들~~~~
<ipeter> 헐...
<ipeter> 사..사마휘님...ㅠ
<ipeter> 가셨어요.
<autowiz> 볼링에 꼽히신 분이 생기셨군요
<commania> 지금 사용중인 베어본 사양은 베이트레일 셀러론입니다
<commania> 전에 라즈베리 파이에서 돌리던 시스템을 옮긴거라 성능 압박은 없네요
<jun__> 큭~ 볼링이라;;;
<jun__> 제가 공을 가지고 노는걸 좋아하긴 하거든요... 대신 라켓을 안쓰는 운동을 좋아하는데.. 유일하게 못하고 좋아하지도 않는 운동이 볼링입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 공 이라... 운 이라
<autowiz> 공을 뒤집으면 운이 되고 운을 뒤집으면 공이 되는....  뭔소리야   ㅠㅠㅠ
<commania> 구기종목은 운빨이라는 뜻이죠(?)
<autowiz> 축구공이던 골프공이던 럭비공이던 어디로 튈지는 알 수 없는거지요
<autowiz> 준이는 공그만 가지고 놀고 공부를 좀 하시오~~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 감자님~~
<autowiz> 어디 계시옵니까~~
<autowiz> 헬프미~~
<ipeter> 피터만 있어요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 피터는 팬으로 밖에 못씀 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 오랜만에 만화책이 너무 보고 싶네요
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎ 공부하겠습니다~ ㅎ
<jun__> 전 다시 외근을 나가보도록 하겠습니다~ ㅜㅜ
<jun__> 추워 죽겠는데.... 안죽겠죠? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 잘못하면 죽을 수 도 있지 않을까?
<razGon_LeO660m> 패러럴즈에서 출력되는 화면과 음성을 녹화하는데 음성이 안되는 건 어떻게 하나요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 맥에서요
<Seony> 패러럴즈에서 녹음해야죠...
<Seony> 그나저나 엑스컴은 맥에서도 한글출력 잘 되서 좋네요.  근데 게임이 어렵긴 어렵군요...
<Seony> 생각도 많이 해야하고...
<autowiz> 저도 요즘 게임 권태기 인거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 재미가 없네요 다들
<autowiz> 저 병일까요 ㅠㅠ ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 게임 하나만 하면 질려요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 여러가지를 해보세요 ㅎ
<head|office> 너무 많이 하면 또 질리기도 하고 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<dghaha> ;
<razGon_LeO660m> Seony, 패러럴즈에서 녹음하지 않고 맥에서 패러럴즈를 녹음하는 방법은 없을까요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 그렇게하면 녹화방지가 되게 해서요
<Seony> razGon_LeO660m, 녹음할 때 어떤 앱으로 하세요?
<Seony> 재접합니다
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4195907&cpage=1
<Seony> 카타르의 "아주 좋은 면"만 보여준 거네요...  나무위키에서 카타르 읽어보세요
<Seony> 자국민 상위 계층 제외하면 굉장히 암울한 수준의 나라입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아...카타르
<ipeter> 너무 멋있는 나라입니다.
<ipeter> +_+
<ipeter> 매력적인걸요?
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ipeter, https://namu.wiki/w/%EC%B9%B4%ED%83%80%EB%A5%B4#s-6
<ipeter> Seony: 혹해서 갔다가
<ipeter> 노예될뻔했네요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 중동은 메르스때문에 일단 여행은 out
<ipeter> 언젠가는 한번 꼭 가고 싶은데
<ipeter> 그래도 테러같은거나 그런걸로 무척이나 무섭습니다.
<ipeter> 그냥 미국을 가고 싶네요.
<ipeter> 중동 가보셨나요?
<razGon_LeO660m> Seony, iris나 showflow?이거요
<Seony> razGon_LeO660m, 혹시 그 앱에서 음성 입력 소스를 바꾸는 설정은 없구요?
<Seony> ipeter, 중동은 커녕 가본 나라가 몇 안됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 그게 연결안되더군요. 혹시 sound flower이거나 soun sipon이런게 그런건가요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 패러럴즈를 맥의 출력으로 연결해주는.
<Seony> 아마도 구글링을 좀 해서 어떤 앱이 가능한지 알아봐야할 거 같네요
<razGon_LeO660m> 그게 그거라고 하던데 생각해보니 맞는거 같아요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 우리가 맥과 패러럴즈를 듣는 건 똑같은 음향이지만 독립적이기 떄문에 맥위에 패러럴즈영상은 보이는 부분이니 녹화 되는 거라도 해도 음향은 다르게 취급된다면
<razGon_LeO660m> 패러럴즈와 맥의 음향을 연결해주는 앱이 있어야 겟다는 생각이 들어서요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 그거 말고 다른 방법도 있지만요.ㅎ
<Seony> 제가 해보지 않은 부분이라 잘 모르겠네요..  게다가 저는 패러럴즈보단 vmware 사용자이구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 그렇군요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 아! 맥도 VMware 있나요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 패러럴즈가 좋나요? VM이 좋나요?
<Seony> 제가 볼 땐 고만고만한데요, 제 경우에는 vmware에서 제공하는 기능 때문에 vm을 씁니다
<razGon_LeO660m> 아 그렇군요.
<lex_work> 오늘은 조기 퇴근합니다. 집근처에 일이 있어서 일보고 바로 퇴근이에요.
<ipeter> 어엇.
<ipeter> 인사 못드렸네요.
<ipeter> 렉스님 조심히 들어가세요.
<autowiz> 오오 렉스님 일찍 퇴근 하시는군요 ...
<autowiz> 그럼 저도 퇴근을...
<ipeter> 헉!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ipeter> 오즈님!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ 퇴근은 무슨 ... 재부팅 하고 다시왔습니다.
<ipeter> 아앗!!!!
<ipeter> 제가 한 글을 읽으셨나요?
<ipeter> 저는...정확히 7분에 퇴근하겠습니다.
<ipeter> 하지만, quit은 안할꺼예요.
<ipeter> 그냥 컴퓨터를 화면만 끄고 다녀서요.
<ipeter> 미리 인사 드릴께요.
<ipeter> 오늘 수고 많으셨습니다!
<ipeter> 먼저 퇴근하겠습니다!
<ipeter> 내일 뵈어요.
<YESMAN> HI
<YESMAN> autowiz
<YESMAN> 오즈님
<autowiz> 안녕하ㅔㅅ요
<YESMAN> ㅎㅇ
<autowiz> 날씨 많이춥던데 건강은 괜찮으세요? ㅎㅎ
<YESMAN> 몸 안좋네요
<YESMAN> ㅋㅋ
<YESMAN> 괜찮다고 해야하나..
<YESMAN> 오즈님은요??
<autowiz> 아이고 제가 찾아가서 차라도 끓여드려야 하는건가요 ....
<YESMAN> ..
<YESMAN> 맞다 오즈님
<YESMAN> 좀 잇으면
<autowiz> 저는 추위를 워낙 많이 타긴 하지만 좀 추운거 빼곤 괜찮습니다.
<YESMAN> 전문대 컴터과 입학하는데
<YESMAN> 이게 노트북을 하나 가지고 다녀야 할지 의문이에요
<YESMAN> 컴터 하는 수업은 학교에서 다 있으니까 문제 없을 것 같기도 한데
<autowiz> 많이 쓰기도 하는데
<YESMAN> 열심히 하더라도 집 학교 집 학교 인데
<autowiz> 막상 별로 안 쓸 수도 있고
<YESMAN> 따로 들고다닐 필요가 잇을까요?
<autowiz> 가능하면 몇일 다녀보시고 판단하셨으면 싶은데요
<YESMAN> 지금 아이맥 가장 하위모델하고, 맥북에어 하고 고민 중이거든요
<YESMAN> 서피스프로4도 생각해봣고 많이 고민햇는데
<YESMAN> 아무래도 지금 안쓰더라도 맥을 미리미리 윈도우처럼 사용법을 익혀놓으면 괜찮을 것 같다는 취지에서
<YESMAN> 하려구요
<autowiz> 음 맥이 좀 다르긴 한데 좀 고가 이기도 하고
<YESMAN> 아이맥 최저 사양 150정도 하는거
<YESMAN> 아니믄 맥북에어 150정도 맞추게여
<HolyKnight> 맥에 자주 매달리시네유.
<autowiz> 저도 좀 매달려도 될까요? ...
<autowiz> 홀리찡한테 메달리고 싶은 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 매달
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 요즘 많이 힘든가 봅니다 ..  홀찡에게 이런 추태를 ㅠㅠ 죄송합니다 아흑
<autowiz> 넷피스 24 FREEMIUM
<autowiz> 개인용 무료 서비스
<autowiz> 이런 프리미엄 ? !!   ...   ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ?
<HolyKnight> 무슨일인가유
<HolyKnight> 저번에 맥용으로 무료로 몇개월만 해줬던데
<HolyKnight> 개인용만 무료로 해준대유?
<autowiz> 웹으로만 개인무제한 무료네요 ㅋ
<autowiz> https://www.netffice24.com/plans
<autowiz> 이거랑
<autowiz> http://shop.hancom.com/goods/list.go?big=17&middle=1&small=0
<autowiz>  ESD 로 다운받는걸로 기간없이 가정용 사면 4만5천원 정도
<autowiz> 인걸로 알고 있는데 neffice 는 저장공간 조금 준답시고 1년당 4만9천원(그것도 프로모션 할인 걸어서)
<autowiz> 업데이트 기간만 정해진건지는 모르겠습니다만 기간정해놓고 S/W 파는거 금액이 비싸면 좀 별로 인거 같습니다.
<HolyKnight> 훔
<HolyKnight> 글네유
<autowiz> 홀리찡 ~
<HolyKnight> 오토찡
<HolyKnight> http://i.imgur.com/iVzbwgM.jpg
<oming> ㅎㅎ 웃긴만화네요.
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 재미있네요...
<autowiz> 장재호가 누구인가해서 찾아봤는데
<autowiz> 상당하네요
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<HolyKnight> http://www.ziksir.com/ziksir/view/2863
<autowiz> 오오
<autowiz> 특허 말고도 다른 방법이 있긴 있군요....
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 4일만에 출근하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 하루라도 차이가 좀 있으시지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 차이가 있긴 있죠
<Work^Seony> 하루라도 더 쉬면 확실히 더 쉬었다는 느낌은 들어요
<Work^Seony> 게다가 지난 주는 아는 동생이 놀러오는 바람에 금요일도 휴가를 내서, 금토일월 이렇게 4일을 놀았죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아하 그래서 4일이 군요 , 금요일 출근하시고 토요일=하루 , 일요일=이틀, 월요일=3일 , 화요일=4일 만에 이실까 싶었어 이리저리 계산하고 있었습니다 ^^
<Work^Seony> 아는 동생이랑 놀아주느라 금토를 써서, 사실 이번엔 그냥 그랬습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼 그래도 하루 더 쉬면 다르긴 달라요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-20
<head|office> 어우추워
<head|office> 다들 춥고 졸리고 배고픈 아침입니다
<head|office> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<head|office> 안녕하세요 써니님
<head|office> ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 졸려죽갓네요 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 아침에 계량기랑 씨름하다보니 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 얼어가지고 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 날씨가 엄청 춥나보네요
<ipeter> 네. 엄청 추워요.
<ipeter> 으으. 많이 춥네요.
<Work^Seony> 요즘도 자격증 딸 때 덤프 많이들 보나요?
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<head|office> 안녕ㅎㅏ세요 홀리님 ㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<HolyKnight> 위쳐 렙20중임미다.
<HolyKnight> 지금은.... 세상에서 가장 못생긴 저주받은 남자 퀘스트중이네유
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 게임을 자주 안하시나보네요...
<HolyKnight> 네 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 롤도 하고 있어서유
<Work^Seony> 아...
<Work^Seony> 저는 출시하고 2주만에 100시간 동안 하고 엔딩 봤어요
<HolyKnight> 평일엔 겜시간이 1시간정도인데다 안하는 날도 있어서유 ㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 100시간
<Work^Seony> 저도 몇개월간 게임 끊고 공부하려구요
<HolyKnight> 오호 목표가 있나봐유
<Work^Seony> 네 이제 슬슬 CCNP 딸 때가 되서요
<HolyKnight> 아하
<Work^Seony> 재작년엔가 CCNA 땄는데 그거 따고 가만히 있으려니 눈치가 좀 보여서 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 본녀도 몬가 땄는디
<HolyKnight> 모였더라
<HolyKnight> 자바프로그래밍관련이었어유
<Work^Seony> 오오 오라클에서 나오는거나보네요
<HolyKnight> 당시엔 선이었지유
<Work^Seony> ccnp 응시료가 너무 비싸서 사수한테 응시료 사무실에서 비용처리 안해주냐고 물어보러 갔더니 오늘 안나왔더라구요..
<HolyKnight> 아 scjp네유
<ipeter> 얼마예요?
<HolyKnight> 요즘은 오라클이라서그런지 ocjp네유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 써니님 외국에 계시는데 사수라고 쓰는 단어 자체가 참 재미있어요.
<ipeter> 사수에 해당하는 영어단어는 뭐가 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 음... manager?
<ipeter> 와. 생각보다 단순하네요.
<ipeter> manager
<ipeter> 그럼 조수는요?
<HolyKnight> 어씨스턴트?
<Work^Seony> 아마도?
<HolyKnight> 데헷
<Work^Seony> 계급을 얘기하자면 여기도 호칭이 있긴 있어요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 외국에 산다고 해도, 매니저 라고 부르면 한국사람들이 듣기에 어감이 좀 그렇잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 덤프 많이 봅니다 자격증 딸때.
<autowiz> 안 볼 수 가 없지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번에 ccnp 따려고 공부할 건데 덤프를 봐야하나 말아야하나 고민되네요
<autowiz> 보는게 맞다고 봅니다. 공부는 덤프보면서 1/3 저도 하고
<autowiz> 나머진 실무에서건 따로 공부를 하건 하면 될거 같습니다만.
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 덤프라는건 대체 어디서 나오는 건지 참 궁금해요
<Work^Seony> 인터넷 봐도 잘 없더라구요
<bluedusk> 이번 커널 제로데이 exploit 도 시끌시끌하겠네요...
<bluedusk> 2012년부터 있었던 취약점이라는거 같은데
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~!
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 아참. 전 전문대 입시도 안될꺼예요.
<ipeter> 유학원에 알아보니, 넌 직장생활도하고, 학사 졸업한지도 오래되서
<ipeter> 느닷없이 전문대로 들어간다고하면 허가 안해줄껄? 이러더군요.
<ipeter> 수화기를 잡고 엉엉 울수밖에 없었어요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 피터 : 어느 지역으로 알아보신거에요?
<autowiz> 미국 본토?
<ipeter> 특별히 지역은 없었고, 유학원에 연락을 해보았습니다.
<ipeter> autowiz: 가실래요?
<ipeter> 엉엉
<autowiz> 다녀오시면 제가 바톤 받아서 가겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 인도네시아 창업 준비하고 있어서 ,,
<autowiz> 인도네시아 가서 PC 랑 자동차 납품 , 수리 해 볼까 생각하고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 오웅..
<Work^Seony> 근데 왜 인도네시아에요?
<autowiz> 인도네시아가 개발 도상국이더라구요
<Work^Seony> 개발도상국이야 여럿 있죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 동생이 얘기하길 인도네시아어가 상당히 쉽다더라구요
<JasonJang> whatsApp이 언제부터 무료로 풀렸데여?
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 초창기에 구매를 해놔서 잘 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 애용자'인줄은 알았지만, 그거슨 매년납 아녔어요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 모르겠어요 저는 한 번도 돈 내 본 적은 없어요
<JasonJang> 오오~
<ircCloud^Seony> 페북인가 어디선가 인수하고나서 달라진게 아닌가 싶네요
<JasonJang> ^^
<autowiz> 친구놈은 3년만에 현지사람이랑 구분이 잘 안될정도로 인도네시아어 하더라구요
<autowiz> 거기도 몇몇 사투리들은 서로 못알아듣는다고 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오즈님.
<ipeter> 사업하실때
<ipeter> 저도 끼워주시면 안되나요?
<autowiz> 자리 좀 잡히면 연락드리겠습니다 ^^
<ipeter> =_= 오즈님 킹왕짱.
<autowiz> 킹왕짱 == 킹킹킹 == 트리플K
<ipeter> 와. 인도네시아어 한번 알아봐야겠네요.
<ipeter> 인도네시아. 인구도 그렇고
<ipeter> 생각보다 굉장히 큰 시장인것 같더라구요
<autowiz> 생각보다 인구가 엄청 많습니다.
<autowiz> 돈좀 있는사람도 많고
<autowiz> ㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡ]
<autowiz> ㅇㄹ
<JasonJang> 인용 "왓츠앱(WhatsApp)의 설립자이자 CEO 얀 쿰은 기존의 0.99달러 연회비를 폐지한다고 1월 18일 독일 뮌헨에서 열린 디지털 라이프 디자인(DLD) 회의에서 발표했다. 전 세계 10억 명에 육박하는 왓츠앱 이용자들은 첫 해 무료로 이용 가능하지만 이후 연 0.99달러를 지불해야
<JasonJang> 했다. 연회비 부과는 사용자가 광고 없이 서비스를 이용할 수 있게 하기 위함이었다.
<JasonJang> 페이스북이 2014년에 190억 달러에 인수하며 세계 1위의 인터넷 메시징 서비스로 자리 잡은 왓츠앱은 연회비를 폐지하는 대신 은행이나 항공사 같은 기업들이 고객에게 직접 메시지를 보낼 때 이용료를 부과하는 방식을 새로운 수익 모델로 검토 중이라고 밝혔다."
<ipeter> 락스에 대해서 잘 아시나요?
<ipeter> 센트 OS 기반으로 만들어진것이요.
<autowiz> 죄송합니다 락스는 유한락스 밖에... 너무 오래동안 쇄뇌 당한터라 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> autowiz: 오즈님... (풀썩)
<autowiz> 푹.... 푹.. 푹.. 푹..
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 아니 오즈님 지금 저를 칼로 찌르는것입니까?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> Seony: 어서오세요. 퇴근하셨군요.
<Seony> 퇴근한지는 한 3시간 됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아앗.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 서니님 ^____^    센토스는 외국에서는 센트os 로 발음하나요?
<Seony> 센트오에스를 빨리 발음하면 센토스가 되지 않나요?
<Seony> 음... 생각해보면 센트오에스라고 하는거 같아요
<autowiz> 의도적으로 좀 끊어서 센트+오에스 락 ㅗ하는지 대충 발음하는지 갑자기 궁금해서요
<Seony> 아마 사람마다 다를 거에요.
<autowiz> 그렇군요 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 하긴 한국에서 만나 몇분은 우분투를 자꾸만 유분투 라고 하셔서
<autowiz> 여러번 말씀드리는데도 잘 안바뀌시는 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 그거는 센트오에스랑 좀 다른 케이스잖아요....
<autowiz> 유뷴튜 라는 타이핑까지 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 우분투는 이미 단어의 발음이 정확히 규정되어있는거고...
<autowiz> 생각해보니 다른 거긴 하네요  ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 유분투라고 하시는 분은 아마 그게 잘 안고쳐져서 그럴 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그분은 솔루션 도 솔류션 이라고 타이핑해 놓으셔서 제가 볼때마다 고치거든요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 어라.
<ipeter> 유분투 아니었나요?
<autowiz> 어라? 피터님 살아 계셨어요?
<ipeter> 그냥 한국식으로 우분투 읽는거구요.
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 마이 묵읏다 아이가!
<ipeter> 고마해라.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅂ ㅔ ㅅ ㅣ ㅅ ㅣ    ^ - ^ *
<ipeter> 외국 유투부 볼때 외국인들 많은사람이 유분투라고 하는것 같았어요.
<ipeter> 그래서 원래 발음이 유분투구나... 그렇게 생각했었거든요.
<Seony> 그것도 사람마다 달라요
<ipeter> ?!
<ipeter> 그런가요!?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저희 사무실 동료직원은 우번투 라고 하더라구요
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 어렵네요.
<Seony> 외래어라 어떻게 발음하는지 모르는 거 같더라구요...
<autowiz> 어제 간만에 타자연슴을 하는데 요즘 한글 채팅을 너무 해서 그런지 영타가 한타보다 안나오는 기염을 토했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 닉시는 우분투라고 발음하네요
<ipeter> 어렵네요 영어.
<ipeter> 역시나.
<Seony> 영어가 아닌데요 뭐...
<autowiz> 피터님은 좀 더 드셔야 할거 같습니다.....  ㅡ_ㅡ;;;
<autowiz> 탕탕 탕 탕
<ipeter> 오....오즈님
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 오즈님 살의 기세 등등하십니다!!!!!!
<ipeter> (버럭)
<ipeter> 읍. 그래도 총맞으니 아프네요.
<autowiz> 두두두두두두두 두두두두 두두두두두두두두
<Seony> 턴제 시뮬 좋아하시면 엑스컴 꼭 해보세요.  겁나 재밌씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> $5 미만으로 구입 가능해요
<autowiz> 잠깐 보니 그거 그래픽이 좋아보이는거 같던데 턴제로 플레이 되는건가요
<Seony> 이번에 나오는 xcom2는 현세대 게임이라 그래픽이 좋고, xcom1은 옛날 게임이라 그냥 그래요
<autowiz> 어떻게 보면 그래픽 보다
<autowiz> 시점이 좀 특이한거 같던데요
<Seony> 엥? 아뇨.  다른 턴제 시뮬이랑 똑같아요
<Seony> 위에서 약간 아래로 바라보는데요.  혹시 다른 버전 보시는거 아니에요?
<Seony> 엑스컴: 에네미 언노운 으로 보세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 무슨 FPS 같은 시점이 있었던거 같은데 이미지 샷이거나 그럴지도 모르겠네요
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ 데굴데굴
<commania> 데굴데굴
<commania> 오늘같이 추운 날은 집에서 데굴데굴(?)만 하고 싶네요
<autowiz> 저도 그렇습니다.
<autowiz> 이런날은 머리속으로 하~아 얀 백사장을 뒹굴뒹굴 하면서 더워서 땀흘리는 상상을 하다가 .... 현실의 추위에 몸이 오그라 드는 날이 되겠습니다 ㅋ~
<autowiz> 요즘 춥기는 하지만 5년 10년 전 생각해보면 매해 겨울마다 그랬던거 같은정도의 추위같습니다.
<lex_work> 저는 아침부터 두통이 심했는데 참다참다 조금전에 병원 다녀왔어요. 두통이 다 가신건 아니지만 살만하네요.ㅋ
<lex_work> 진즉 다녀올것을.... ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 서울근교 신도시 개발하는데 북한 문제 제쳐두고 생각해봤을때. 지극히~ 너무 지극히 개인적인 생각입니다만. 서울 위쪽은 추워서 좀 별로인데 온난화로 점점 더워진다고 생각하면
<autowiz> 조금이라도 선선한 위쪽지방이 더 나을것도 같다는 생각이 듭니다...
<autowiz> 장기적 안목으로 땅을 살려면 서울 위쪽으로?  ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그냥 잡설 이었습니다.
<head|office> 후우
<head|office> 오늘 하루종일 몽롱한 상태엿어요
<autowiz> 아이고 렉스님 아프시면 ....   아흑
<autowiz> 아프시면 미워할껍니다.
<lex_work> ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 안미워 하실거 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> ^_____^
<autowiz> 으음...
<ipeter> 렉스님 약 드신거가요?
<ipeter> 어서 쾌차하세요.
<ipeter> 오즈님!!!
<ipeter> 퍽퍽퍽!!!
<ipeter> 기습공격!!
<lex_work> 네 병원약 먹었는데 약발이 잘들어서인지 제 기분탓인지 많이 좋아졌어요.ㅋ
<lex_work> 제가 순간 플라시보효과가 잘 나타나거든요.
<ipeter> =) 다행입니다.
<ipeter> 몸 건강 유의하세요.
<ipeter> 눈은 많이 왔나요?
<ipeter> 여기는 어제보다 더 춥다던데, 사실 저는 어제가 더 춥게 느껴졌습니다.
<autowiz> 피터님 홀째이 올려주신 이거(http://i.imgur.com/iVzbwgM.jpg) 읽어보시구 반성 하세요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 홀찡
<ipeter> 이런거 읽다가 동료들에게 걸리면
<ipeter> 일안하네?
<ipeter> 요럴껍니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 있다가 읽어볼께요~
<ipeter> 오즈님!!! 퍽퍽퍽!!! (2차공격)
<autowiz> 사는게 힘드네요  ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 에잇!!!!
<ipeter> 퍼퍼퍼퍼퍼퍼퍼퍽!!!! 힘내세요!!!
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<lex_work> autowiz, 정상입니다.
<autowiz> 뭐 이미 예상하고 있었습니다. lex 님은 지극히 정상 일거라고 믿어 의심치 않았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 쿠팡에서 냉동밥을 시켰습니다.
<lex_work> 전 여기선 정상입니다.ㅋ
<lex_work> 그래서 여기에 오나봐요. 흑;;;;;
<autowiz> 추워서 밥먹으러 다니는게 힘들어서 시켰습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> GTA 같은게임으로 변태짓만 안하면 다 정상이지 않을까 싶습니다.
<lex_work> 게임좋아하고 프라모델 좋아한다고 이야기하면 저는 그 집단(여자집단)에서 따 당해요. 비밀이죠..ㅋ
<head|office> 왜요
<head|office> 쥐티에이가 얼마나 재밋는데
<head|office> 다 떄려뿌시고 약탈하고
<head|office> 스포츠카 훔쳐타는게 제일 재밋습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 거기까진 정상입니다. 원래 그러라고 만든 게임이니까능
<autowiz> 도욱까지는 좋은데 심각한 시리얼킬러 혹은 그러면서 희열을 느끼는건 좀 상담이 필요합니다 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 주먹으로 쌈질하세요
<head|office> 바람의 파이터가된 기분
<YESMAN> 오즈님
<YESMAN> 요즘 일체형 피시에 대해 어떻게 생각하시나요
<YESMAN> 가격, 성능 등
<YESMAN> 디자인은 이쁘고 공간이 협소하며 깔끔한 걸 추구하시는 분들 한테는
<YESMAN> 괜찮은 거 같던데.
<autowiz> 일체형 깔끔하긴 합니다.
<YESMAN> 그리고 130만원 정도 주고 샀을때의 그 사양이
<YESMAN> 데스크 탑 기준으로 보면 70만원 정도의 사양이죠?
<autowiz> 성능은 뭐 대충 노트북보다 좀 좋은 정도인데 , 요즘 노트북들 빵빵하게 나오니까 고성능 요구하시는거 아니면 괜찮을것도 같습니다만.
<YESMAN> 130만원 주면 I5 램8기가 1테라 용량 정도 되던데
<autowiz> 노트북이냐 일체형이냐를 두고 고민을 좀 해보셔야 할 거 같습니다.
<YESMAN> 아
<YESMAN> 비교를 그렇게 해야하군요
<YESMAN> 근데 요즘은 태브릿이 잘 나오니
<YESMAN> 노트북도
<YESMAN> 울트라북이 정말 무게나 얇기나 괜찮은게 아니라면
<YESMAN> 서피스프로4 도 고민입니다
<YESMAN> 흠
<autowiz> 잘 나오기는 하나 비싸긴 하지요 ㅠㅠ
<YESMAN> 서피스프로4 는 기가맥혀서
<YESMAN> 그냥 하나 지를려고 하다가
<YESMAN> 아무래도 인치가 너무 작아서
<YESMAN> 그냥 포기햇습니다
<YESMAN> 최소가 13인치까지 인데
<YESMAN> 너무 작더군요
<autowiz> 사람 욕심이란게 끝이 없어서
<autowiz> 15인치 사면 17인치 사고 싶고 그렇습니다.
<autowiz> 13은 저도 지금 하나밖에 없는 노트북이 13인치인데 가지고 다니긴 편한데 좀 작긴 작습니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 저는 노트북이 13인치가 딱좋은거 같아요.
<YESMAN> 전 15인치;
<razGon_LeO660m> 15인치되니 너무 무겁고 넓고.
<YESMAN> 근데 서피스는 13인치보다 작으니
<razGon_LeO660m> 맥북프로정도면 딱.
<YESMAN> 맥북프로가 15인치
<YESMAN> 가장 이상적이죠;
<bluedusk> 맥북프로는 13인치가
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다.^^
<ipeter_> 음. 인사하기전에 가셨네요.
<ipeter_> 저도 퇴근하겠습니다.
<ipeter_> 오늘 하루 수고하셨습니다.
<HolyKnight> http://www.bloter.net/archives/248241
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 저글 번역한 기자분이
<pchero_work> 지금 저희집에 함께 계십니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 집에요? 오오
<autowiz> 일단 좋은 글을 알려주신 홀리찡께 감사를...
<autowiz> pc히어로 님   몰라뵈서 죄송합니다  꾸벅 ^^
<pchero_work> 헉;;;;
<pchero_work> 저는 암것도 안했어요;;;
<autowiz> 암것도 안하셨다구요?? ??
<autowiz> 겸손이 지나치면 민폐라고 배웠습니다요 후훟ㅅ
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 전 걍 민폐 잉여 라서 ㅠㅍ
<pchero_work> 그냥.. 룸메이트에요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 블루더스크님 오랜만에 인사드립니다. 날씨가 많이 추운데 잘 지내고 계시는지요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 이게 전부터 그랬는지는 정확하게 모르겠습니다만. 얼마전에 안쓰던 PC 하나가 옆으로 넘어졌는데
<autowiz> 안에 있던 하드두개중에 하나가 BIOS 에서는 잡히는데 OS 에서 인식이 안되고 딸깍 딸깍 소리만 나는게 사망한거 같아 보입니다.
<autowiz> 안에 자료가 뭐가 있었는지도 기억도 안나고 백업이 됐었는지 안됐었는지도 모르겠는데 , 복구하
<autowiz> 복구 업체 보내긴 좀 그렇고  아....    멘붕이네요
<autowiz> 한달전부터 백업떠야지 떠야지 하면서 미뤄뒀던게 너무 후회가 됩니다. 맘이 아픕니다.
<autowiz> 아이고 엑트님 오랜만 에 뵙습니다~
<autowiz> ㅡ_ㅡ;;;;
<autowiz> 아이고 엑트님 오랜만 에 뵙습니다~
<readytoact> @autowiz 안녕하세요!
<readytoact> 그냥 -_-.. IRC설치가 귀찮았을 뿐
<autowiz> 하시는 일은 다 잘 되시구요? ^^
<readytoact> 예 덕분에 ㅋ
<readytoact> 아직 의왕에서 살고 있습니다.
<HolyKnight> 아이고
<HolyKnight> 본녀는 하드가 아예 인식안되서
<HolyKnight> 멘붕했다는....
<HolyKnight> 바이오스에도 안잡히고
<HolyKnight> 윈도에도 인식안됨.....
<HolyKnight> 글타고 복구 업체 보내야하는 자료가 아닌지라.....
<HolyKnight> 그래도 개아쉽네유
<HolyKnight> 사진이 날라간게 큽니다.
<autowiz> 160GB 350GB 64GB 500GB 있던 머신인데
<HolyKnight> ㅅ.....
<autowiz> 뒤쪽 두개는 이미 인식이 잘 안되서 분리시켜놨었었고
<autowiz> 160 짜리에서는 지금 잘 복사중입니다.
<autowiz> 사진이나 동영상이 정말
<HolyKnight> 하드독을 사서
<HolyKnight> 시도해봤지만 그래도 인식 안됨유
<autowiz> 몇년동안 누적된자료들일텐데 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 하 글츄
<autowiz> 명정보 맞기니까 간단한건 정말 인식까지는 해줍니다.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 그래서 파일 목록 을 주면서 복구할 파일들 찍어주면 그것만 복구해준다는군요
<autowiz> 전체복구보다는 좀 싸게먹힘
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 개인 하드는 못해보고 업무용 하드 회사돈으로 한번 복구 해봤네요
<autowiz> 캐이스 마다 다르겠습니다만. 그때는 나름 잘 복구됐었습니다.
<autowiz> (자료 정리 하다보니까 우분투 넷북 리믹스 버젼들이 있네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> )
<autowiz> 8.10 , 9.10 iso 들도 들어있고... 아 추억의 머신입니다.
<JasonJang> HolyK night 1835분 훌륭한 기사 인용 고마워요.
<HolyKnight> ㄱㅅㄱㅅ
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.daum.net/_blog/_m/articleView.do?blogid=0Et4i&articleno=12386052
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4200764
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4203892
<autowiz> 사안이 사안이라서 그런지 간혹 산부인과에서 병원이나 의사과실로 안타까운 일이 생기는 경우가 있습니다.
<autowiz> 상황을 냉철히 살펴보고 다른 병원으로 급하게라도 옮겨가는게 , 아이나 산모의 생명을 지키는데 필요한거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 너무 안타까운 사건입니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되시어요~~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 넵 오즈님도 즐거운 하루 되세요
<Work^Seony> ccnp 덤프보고 따는데 기간은 얼마나 잡으면 될까요...
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-21
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 다들 바쁘신가봐요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?!
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<lex_work> 저도 주말에 시험이 있어서 마음이 무지 바쁩니다.ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 무슨 시험 보세요?
<lex_work> 조경기능사 필기 봐요
<lex_work> 3월에는 조경산업기사, 조경기사 필기 보구요.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 오오,... 조경 기능사면 조경을 직접 하시면서 시험보는 거에요?
<ipeter> 오옷
<ipeter> 대단하세요.
<ipeter> 의외의 분야군요!?
<Work^Seony> 저는 ccnp 덤프 보고 따기로 결정했는데, 덤프 보려니 참 마음이 거시기 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 조경을 직접 안해요. 한국 국가 시험 아시면서 다 글로 손으로....ㅋ
<readytoact> 안녕하세요!!
<readytoact> 살아있습니다. -0-
<chobo11> 안녕하세요
<chobo11> 우분투를 처음 사용하고 있는데요
<chobo11> 중고 노트북에 i5-2520m CPU인데 펌웨어 에러 메세지가 부팅시 나와서요
<chobo11> 인텔 마이크로 코드 업데이트 해보신분/할줄아시는분 혹시 계신가요?
<Work^Seony> 뭐라고 나오는데요?
<chobo11> 감사합니다 잠시만요
<JasonJang> ErrMSG 내용?
<chobo11> 사진 찍어놨어요  잠시만요
<chobo11> [0.083784][firmware bug] : ioapic 0 has no mapping iommu, interrupt remapping will be disabled
<chobo11> [ 4.675984] ACPI PCC probe failed.
<autowiz> acpi=off , noapic 등의 옵션이 필요할 수 도 있겠습니다만.
<Work^Seony> 혹시 그거 맥북은 아니죠?
<chobo11> 한 4일동안 구글링 열심히 했는데 어떻게 고치는지 모르겠네요. VT-d 관련 마이크로코드 문제라고 나온 웹페이지를 본것같아요
<chobo11> 네 인텔 씨피유 쓰는 노트북이에요
<Work^Seony> acpi가 뜨는데 vt랑 관계된건 아닌거 같구요
<Work^Seony> acpi 관련된 기능이면 무시하셔도 될 거 같긴 한데요...
<chobo11> 아 고칠 수 있는 건가요?
<Work^Seony> 고친다기보다는, 해당 관련 기능을 끄고 부팅하는 기능이 있어요
<autowiz> 부팅시 메시지는 나오시는데 정상적으로 부팅은 되시는건가요??
<chobo11> 일단 인텔에서 우분투용 microcode.dat 최근 파일을 구했는데 이걸 펌웨어 업데이트 하는 방법을 모르겠어요 펌웨어 업데이트 방법을 알고 싶습니다.
<chobo11> 예 지금도 부팅해서 잘 쓰고 있어요
<chobo11> 이 채팅도 그 컴퓨터에요
<chobo11> 워크 서니님 감사해요 근데 뭐가 뭔지는 모르겠지만 일단 기능을 끄는 쪽보단 쓰는 쪽으로 배우고 싶습니다!
<Work^Seony> 구글링 하니까 이런 글이 나오네요 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254677
<Work^Seony> grub 설정에서 주소를 지정해서 메시지를 안나오게 하는게 있는거 같은데,
<Work^Seony> 제가 볼 때는 부팅시만 나오는 메시지라면 걍 무시하시는게 오히려 낫지않을까 싶네요
<chobo11> 아..
<Work^Seony> autowiz님 말씀대로 acpi를 끄는 grub 옵션을 찾아서 넣으시면 될 거 같긴 해요
<chobo11> 저 잘은 모르겠지만 저 문서는 그러니까 바이오스 업데이트를 최신으로 해보고 그래도 안 되면 해당기능 꺼라 - 라는 건가요
<Work^Seony> acpi가 전력관리 관련 기능이라서 크게 중요한거 같진 않아보이거든요
<Work^Seony> 네 뭐 비슷한...
<chobo11> 아... 최근에 화면이 회색으로 나온적이 있는데 전력관련인가.
<chobo11> 네 서니님 오토위즈님 정말 감사해요
<chobo11> 리눅스는 이렇게 한국 커뮤니티도 있네요
<chobo11> 아 우분투는
<Work^Seony> 네 꽤 됐죠
<Work^Seony> 10년 넘었나 그럴걸요
<chobo11> 와..
<chobo11> 처음 공부하는데 책 두권 - 리눅스 서버를 다루는 기술, C99 (9899:1999spec) 끼고 공부시작하는데요
<chobo11> 앞으로 뭐 하면 되나요
<Work^Seony> 앞으로 뭘 공부하실 건지 직접 정하셔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<chobo11> 윈도우 쓰다 넘어오니까 머리가 멍하네요
<chobo11> 다 자기가 알아서 해야하고
<chobo11> 우문에 현답이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아마 초반에 에러메시지를 좀 보셔서 그런 거 같아요.  보통은 윈도우나 우분투나 초반엔 별 차이 없거든요
<Work^Seony> 걍 인터넷 하고 음악듣고 하는 수준에서는 똑같아요
<chobo11> 워크 서니님은 공부하신지 오래되신 거 같은데
<chobo11> OS랑 하드 쪽 방향으로 공부하려면 어떻게 하면 좋은가요
<chobo11> 주변에 컴퓨터를 하는 사람이 아무도 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> os를 공부한다는 차원에서 한다면, 일단은 우분투만 쓰시면서 윈도우에서 하시던걸 우분투에서 똑같이 하시려고 해보세요
<chobo11> -ㅁ-
<Work^Seony> 그 과정에서 분명 문제를 겪게 되실텐데, 그걸 해결하다보면 좀 배우게 되실 거에요
<chobo11> 아...
<Work^Seony> 그런게 익숙해지고나면 다른데 눈이 가기 시작할 거에요
<chobo11> 감사합니다. 정말 자연스럽네요.
<Work^Seony> 몇몇 우분투 유저들 보면 바탕화면에 오만가지 신기한 것들을 쫙 깔아놓고 쓰거든요
<Work^Seony> 그런 것들에 관심도 가게 될 거구요...
<chobo11> 신기한거요?
<chobo11> 아... 넵
<chobo11> 참, 바이오스 업데이트나 마이크로 코드 업데이트는 제가 안 건드리는 게 낫나요?
<Work^Seony> 바이오스 업데이트 정도는 해볼만 하겠지만, 사실 저라면 걍 냅둘 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 여기 이렇게 쓰는 유저도 있네요 http://cfile5.uf.tistory.com/image/177B250E49D114E71A5CA0
<chobo11> 한번도 해본적이 없어서.. 가르쳐주는 책도 안 보이구요
<chobo11> 와 진짜... 검색이...
<chobo11> 번개시네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저걸 뭐라고 부르는거 같은데...
<Work^Seony> 아... 콘키 라고 하는거 같네요..
<chobo11> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<chobo11> 이게 뭐에요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 우분투 콘키로 구글에서 이미지 검색하시면 정말 신기한 화면들 많이 나옵니다
<chobo11> 아 조화롭다(?) 자유롭다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<chobo11> 지금 찾고 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 혹시 저 화면이 그냥 사진으로만 보고계신가보군요...
<Work^Seony> 각종 하드웨어 정보라던게 하는게 동적으로 바뀌는건데...
<chobo11> 아 진짜요????
<Work^Seony> 네 암튼 뭐 제 의미는, 윈도우 쓰실 때와 비슷한 환경으로 구성하시면서 쓰시려고 노력하다보면 자연스럽게 배우게 될 거에요
<Work^Seony> 그리고 그러다보면 다른데 눈이 가기 시작할 겁니다
<chobo11> 뭔지 알 수 없는 동영상도 많네요
<Work^Seony> 그러면서 배우시면 되요
<chobo11> 네 정말 감사합니다 서니님 말씀하신대로 해보고싶네요 일단 가지고 노는 것부터.. ㅎㅎ
<chobo11> 저 그럼 혹시 바이오스 업데이트나 아까 말씀드린 마이크로 코드 업데이트를 어떻게 하는 건지 배울 수 있는 책이나 루트가 있나요?
<chobo11> 구글링은 정말 4일째 영어를 쥐어짜서 해봤는데 저는 못 찾겠어서요
<Work^Seony> 바이오스 업데이트는 아마 노트북 웹사이트에서 드라이버 같은 걸로 제공될 거에요
<Work^Seony> 거기서 찾아보셔야할 것 같네요
<chobo11> 어째 점점 노트북을 새로 하나 사는 게 빠르겠다는 생각이 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<chobo11> 워크서니님 시간내주셔서 정말 감사합니다. 오프라인에서 뵙게 되면 밥 한번 사겠습니다. 감사합니다!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<JasonJang> Work^Seony: 언제 시간 되시믄 http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html 를 이 체널 토픽 내용에 추가할 수 있겠어여? ^^
<Work^Seony> 질문하는 법이군요
<JasonJang> 또는 '기다리는 법'이랄까? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 넵 알겠습니다.  그런데 사람들이 토픽을 읽긴할까 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ 그쵸? ㅎ
<JasonJang> 젤 아래문장 "Wait at least 5-10 minutes for an answer or to repeat a question"
<JasonJang> 어느 체널이든 입장하면 토픽 먼저 읽는 것이 기본인데...ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> repeat a question은 빼겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저거 있으면 계속 물어볼 거 같은데요
<JasonJang> 예 예. 압니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 다시 물으라고 하는게 , 질문하시는분이 글을 올린 이후에 채널에 들어오시는분도 있을까봐 한거 같긴 한데 , 저희방은 뭐
<autowiz> 대부분 오래도록 계시는 분들이 많아서
<autowiz> 괜찮을거 같긴 합니다.
<autowiz> 점심 먹고 오겠습니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 후..
<razGon_LeO660m> 인터넷 연결안되서 생쑈를.ㅋ
<autowiz> 생쑈 == Live Show
<autowiz> 죄송합니다 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 맞는 말인데?! 요. 머가 죄송? ㅋ
<autowiz> 인터넷 안되서 라즈곤님 고생하셨을텐데
<autowiz> 저는 개그 드립이나 치고 있어서 류ㅠ
<JasonJang> 그걸 노린 거 아뇨? ㅋ
<head|office> 크아 오늘도 춥네요 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 맛점 하고왔어유 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 베어본 피시로 서버 돌리려고 하는데 언제쯤사나 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 맛점들 하셧나요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 맛점 했습니다.
<autowiz> head 님도 점심 맛있게 드셨나요?
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 전 뼈다귀 해장국 먹엇어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 오늘 꽤 오랜만에 닭계장 먹었습니다.
<head|office> 오즈님은 뭐드셧나요ㅎ
<head|office> 아항
<autowiz> 어제 저녁부터 배가 고프더니만
<head|office> 닭계장빩간거!!
<head|office> 크아 맛잇겟다
<head|office> 밥이랑 말아먹으면
<head|office> 깍/뚜기랑 크아
<autowiz> 아침도 못먹고 점심에 국물까지 먹으니 딱 좋네요. 평소같으면 국물까지 먹으면 배불러서 뒹굴뒹굴 하고 있었을거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 추우니까 국물 요리가 맛잇죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 아악-
<lex_work> ???
<autowiz> 갑자기 제가 보고싶어서 그러시는건가요?
<autowiz> 이런 부끄러울때가 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 부정을 안하면 인정이 되는건가요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그렇지 않습니다. 부정을 안한다고 긍정이 된다고 하면야
<readytoact> -ㅅ-
<autowiz> 렉스님은 그냥 못본건데 저혼자 없는 사실을 만들어내게 될지도 모릅니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 부럽습니다.
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 해명의 시간은 주어지겠지요.ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요+
<lex_work> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 아아아아아앙
<lex_work> readytoact, 점점 궁금해집니다. 무슨 일이신가요?^^
<readytoact> lex_work, 그냥 용쓰기 입니다.
<readytoact> 얼마전 셋째를 출산했거든요
<lex_work> readytoact, 와~ 축하드려요.^^
<readytoact> 사내, 아들, 꼬추
<lex_work> 음................
<lex_work> 타고난 반항아라는 책이 있는데 출생의 순서가 성공의 열쇠가 될 수 있다고 해요
<lex_work> 첫째는 연습용이고 아래로 갈수록 큰 인물이 될 가능성이 높다네요.
<lex_work> 셋째가 미래의 영웅이 될 수도 있습니다.
<autowiz> 제가 셋째 입니다.
<autowiz> 제가 렉스님만의 영웅이 되어 드리겠습니... 이게 아닌데 ...  제가 우주를 구하는 영웅이 되어보겠습니다. 하하핫
<Seony> lex_work, 요즘 디스아너드 플레이하고 계세요?
<Seony> 얼마 전에 인사이트에서, 노래 못한다는 편견을 깬 9명의 복면가왕 아이돌이라는 걸 봤는데, 육성재 노래 정말 잘하네요
<lex_work> Seony, 아직은 몸상태가 안좋네요. 게임하면 얼굴이 빨개지고 뾰루지 같은게 나요.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아... 저런 그렇군요...
<lex_work> 올해의 목표는 체력보강이에요. 올 하반기에는 게임도 하고 맥주 한캔정도 마실수 있었으면 좋겠어요
<lex_work> 냉장고에 있는 맥주캔이 유통기한이 지나버렸어요.ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 하이네켄, 기린, 아사이.... 흑;;;;; 버려야되요
<autowiz> 얼마나 지났는지요.
<Seony> 유통기한 정도는 지나도 괜찮아요
<autowiz> 한개 따서 드셔보시고 괜찮으면 그냥 드셔도 무방하지 않을까 싶습니다만.
<lex_work> 2015년 말...
<Seony> 말 그대로 "유통"할 수 있는 기한이라는 뜻이지, 먹을 수 있는 기한은 아니거든요
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 계속 냉장고에 넣어놔야겠습니다.
<Seony> 저도 오늘 운동하는 날이라, 게임 3시간 하고 운동 해야겠네요
<ipeter> Seony: 1주일에 몇번정도 운동하세요?
<Seony> 다이어트 할 때는 2일에 한 번 했구요, 지금은 3일에 한 번 합니다
<readytoact> Seony, 안녕하세요-
<readytoact> 아직 살아있습니다. 켁-
<readytoact> 이브를 너무 오랜만에 하니
<readytoact> -ㅅ- 다 까먹기도 하고.. 맥 클라이언트에선 한글이 안되기도 하고
<Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ 오랫만에 뵙네요
<readytoact> Seony, 네. 회사서 지급된 노트북을 교체한뒤 IRC설치를 안해서 -ㅅ-
<Seony> 아 irc 설치를 안하실 정도로 잊고사셨군요 ㅋ
<readytoact> Seony, 아.. 그..그런건아니고
<readytoact> 흠흠..IRC는 저에겐 일탈 장소
<readytoact> 제가 IRC안들어온동안
<readytoact> 식구가 하나 늘어난 정도의 변화 외에는 없습니다.
<Seony> 그거 때문에 바쁜거라면 이해되네요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 뭐.. 이제 아들셋
<lex_work> 속설에 의하면 한놈이 딸 역할한다고 해요.^^;
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> JasonJang: 님 오픈스택은 이제 버리고 걍
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> kubernetes  까실 생각 없나요?
<JasonJang> 걍 머? 여
<bluedusk> Seony: 님 안녕하세요 (__)
<JasonJang> 아~ ㅋ
<bluedusk> 어때요?
<bluedusk> 제가 다 깔아드림
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ 약 올리지 마3
<bluedusk> 왜요?
<bluedusk> 낼모레 kdc때 오시나요?
<JasonJang> 금년은 초청장 못 받 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 저도 초청장 못받았는데
<bluedusk> 안가야겠네요...
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ 하지만, 이번 23일 8회도 주목은 하고 있었어요.
<bluedusk> 그런의미에서 kubernetes 깔아보실 생각 없으세요??? JasonJang 님
<JasonJang> 제가 무슨 일을 한다구~ 약 올리리마삼 <-- 2nd.
<bluedusk> .....
<ipeter> 블더님!!!
<ipeter> 오랫만에 뵙네요.
<ipeter> pchero님
<ipeter> 충격이겠지만
<pchero_work> 헉?
<ipeter> 오늘 제가 pc 히어로님의 단어 의미를 알게 되었습니다.
<pchero_work> ;;;;;;
<ipeter> 그전까지는 피체로님으로 알고 있었거든요.
<pchero_work> ^^;;;;;
<ipeter> 근데 오늘 오즈님께서
<ipeter> pc 히어로님이라고 하는걸보고
<ipeter> 순간 망치로 머리를 얻어맞은듯한 느낌을 받았습니다.
<ipeter> =_=
<pchero_work> 헉... ^^;;;
<Seony> 엑스컴이 겁나 재밌긴 한데, 좀 짜증이 나는 부분이 있네요
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다.^^
<bluedusk> ipeter: 안녕하세요 (__)
<bluedusk> ipeter: 님 회사에서는 클라우드 도입 계획 없나요?
<head|office> 맛저 되셧습니까
<head|office> 저는 이제 야근 시작 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 저는 이제 저녁먹고 야근시작 입니다 ^_^
<ujuc> 헠...
<ujuc> 11시인데.;;
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 헬알못 사장님의 최후.jpg http://pic.twitter.com/0Q5aXgoUPL
<rafa_> cek
<autowiz> 회사에 야근하는사람은 거의 저 뿐이라 일상 업무시간 에만 메인  PC 볼륨을 줄였다가 퇴근시간되면 다시 볼륨을 설정한만큼 올려주는 프로그램을 하나 만들면
<autowiz> 개인적으로 쓰기에 편할 거 같다는 생각을 몇일째 하고 있는데 , 만들려는 시도는 아직 못하고 있습니다 ㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하시옵니까  : )
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 오늘도 여전히 계시네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 넵 오늘도 그렇게 됐습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 출근합니다.  좀이따 사무실에서 뵐께요
<Work^Seony> Jason Jang님이 말씀하신 질문하는 법을 번역 중인데, 우리 채널에 맞지않는 사항이 몇몇 있네요
<autowiz> 어떤 부분이 그런가요?
<Work^Seony> 채팅창이 바쁘면 끼어들지 말라네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그리고 쓸데없는 얘기는 하지 말래요
<autowiz> 모두 한꺼번에 한창에 쓰다보니 그런데... 대부분 채팅 프로그램이 다 그렇긴 하겠지요.  간단한 남을 배려하는 부분을 적은거 같은데 , 심하지만 않으면 괜찮지 않나 싶습니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 뭐 저도 그래요
<Work^Seony> 하루이틀이어야 말이죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 땡깡이라고 할까요... 다른사람들 이야기 하고 있는데 ... 저기요 잠시만요 이러면서 다른사람들 대화를 중단시키다 싶이 하면서 자기 질문을 올리는걸 방지하기 위함이 아닐까 싶습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 실정에 맞지않는게 꽤 많네요
<Work^Seony> 올바른 채널에 가서 채팅해라, 영어만 써라 등등 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 적당히 가감하면서 수정하면 되지 않을까요 . 굳이 똑같이 쓰기보다는 . 아니면 전체 번역을 한다음에
<autowiz> 스크라이크 라인이나 , 괄호 등으로 표시를 해서 이런부분은 좀 고전적인 항목이라고 표시를 해놓는다거나요
<Work^Seony> 네 그렇게 하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ  거의 다 했으니 몇분만 기다리시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 우분투 로그인이 안되네요... 엄청 오래 걸리네
<autowiz> 저도 우분투 로그인 할때 상당히 오래 걸리는 적이 있었는데
<Work^Seony> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/How_To_Ask
<Work^Seony> 이거 재밌네요 http://www.dogdrip.net/89641855
<JasonJang> 하우  투   에스크,   붸리 귿 !!   ^________^
<Work^Seony> 실정에 맞지않는건 뺐습니다 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 다  잘 하셨!!  (대화가 엄청 왕성한 체널에서는 타인 대화중에 또타인 대화가 끼어들면, 헛갈려서 그러기는 하는데...우리 실정이라는 좀 다르기는 하죠)
<JasonJang> 일찍 출근하십니다?! 렉스럽 아니 렉스웤!님
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 벌써 졸리네요. >.<
<Work^Seony> 저도 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> Work^Seony님은 졸릴 시간이죠? 점심식사 후 가장 졸릴 시간이요.ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ  글쵸
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-22
<autowiz> 렉스님~ 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 슬슬 졸립네요
<lex_work> 네 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 구글 크롬에서 "SSL server probably obsolete" 메시지 뜨면서 접속을 거부하는데, 이거 무시하는 방법 있을까요?
<ipeter> bluedusk: 이제사 봤습니다.
<ipeter> 클라우드 도입 계획 없습니다.
<readytoact> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> s_eony : 특정 일부 사이트에 대해서만 필요하신건가요? 아니면
<autowiz> 아예 크론의 warning 기능 자체를 끄고 싶으신건가요?
<Work^Seony> 내부에서 쓰는 하드웨어에서 웹인터페이스를 제공하는데, 이게 크롬에서 지원을 끊었나보네요
<readytoact> 0.o
<Work^Seony> TLS 버전이 오래된건가...
<autowiz> 키 암호화 비트 길이 가 좀 길어졌을겁니다.그래서
<Work^Seony> 오 레디님이다
<readytoact> (__) 넙죽
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이제 아얄씨 설치하셔서 그런지 매일 오시는군요
<readytoact> Work^Seony, 네 어쩔 수 없이(?) 매일 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 2048 이하는 경고가 뜰거같습니다. 다른건  입력한 url  에 서 도메인 부분이랑 인증서 cn 부분이랑 다를때 이건 hosts 추가해주는 수 밖에
<readytoact> 저에겐 일탈 장소 입니다.
<autowiz> 액트님 자주 뵈서 저는 좋습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 도메인이랑 인증서 다른 부분은 상관없긴한데, 접속 자체를 아예 거부해서 좀 그렇네요
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 루트나 체인인증서 를 못찾는 문제는 해당 인증서를 신뢰된 인증서로 pc 에 저장해버리는 방법이 있다고 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 인증서를 못찾는 문제가 아니라,
<Work^Seony> 해당 사이트에서 지원하는 ssl 버전이 구식이라고 접속을 거부하는 거에요
<autowiz> ServerKeyExchange: 키 교환시 인증서만으로 충분하지 않은 경우 사용되는 메시지. 예로 “DHE” 사용시 ephermeral Diffie-Hellman 키 교환을 사용하게 되는데 이 때 이 메시지를 이용한다.  여기서 Diffie-Hellman 암호화 비트가 짧으면 비교적 짧은 시간에 복호화가 가능 하다고 하여 몇 비트 이하는 여러 브라우저에서 막는거 같았습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 예전에는 걍 아무 이상없이 잘 돌아갔는데, 언제부턴가 아예 접속을 거부해버리네요...
<autowiz> 당연히 맥에서 이야기 이시지요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 지금은 사무실이니까 리눅스죠
<Work^Seony> 근데 아마 맥도 똑같을 거 같은데요
<JasonJang> 15년 여름~가을쯤인가'로  기억하는데 DHE 인증방식에 큰 수술이 있었는데...으휴~ 지금은 가물가물. 쩝
<autowiz> 저도 작년가을쯤에 기사를 보고 여기저기 많이 에러가 뜰려나 했는데, 꽤나 옛날 버젼만 영향 받을거 같더라구요. 다만 문제가
<autowiz> 자체 솔류션이나 프로그램 웹화면의 경우 대부분 오래된 경우도 많고 업그레이드도 쉽지 않아서
<Work^Seony> 울 대빵한테 지금 쓰는 레노보 놋북 너무 크고 무거워서 못들고댕기겠다고 딴거 하나 사달랬더니, $2000 안에서 말하라네요
<Work^Seony> 아 뭘로 사지
<Work^Seony> 걍 맥북 살까요
<lex_work> 행복한 고민입니다.^^
<Work^Seony> 레노보 X1도 겁나 얇긴 한데...
<Work^Seony> 맥루머 바이어 가이드 보니까 지금 사지 말라고 나와있긴한데 어차피 제 돈 아니니 ㅎㅎ...
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 아 저도 회사카드 막 긁어보고 싶어요. 바로 짤리겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 여기는 회사 카드라고 따로 주진 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 목록 이야기하면 직접 구매해주시는 건가요?
<Work^Seony> 구매담당 직원이 따로 있어요
<lex_work> 아항~~~~
<Work^Seony> 회사마다 다르긴 하겠지만 저희는 좀 복잡해요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요-
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 일단 맥북으로 결정했습니다
<Work^Seony> 이번 5월에 새 모델 나오나본데 뭐 제 돈으로 사는건 아니니...
<autowiz> 꺄~~ 서니님이 제 닉넴을 How To Ask 에 멋지게 박아주셨네요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 킁
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 팬서비스입니다
<autowiz> 소인 민망하옵니다...   홀찡이나 렉스님도 있으신데 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아얄씨 실상주시간을 고려하면 오즈님이 짱 먹을걸요
<autowiz> 여친님이 들으면  이 변태 같은 새끼~ 라는 눈으로 쳐다볼거 같습니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오늘 페북에서 본건데, Nerd를 앞으로 nerd라고 부르지 말고 Intellectual badass라고 불러달라던데요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> http://valetcart.co.kr/shop/item.php?it_id=n1453195327582&NaPm=ct%3Dijp3hf1c%7Cci%3D67cc8d978813fc5c8ea68a1193d625b3c7cd031c%7Ctr%3Dsls%7Csn%3D272204%7Chk%3D716bda03b4fa262870d67c63695264a32573c43b
<autowiz> 이런 건가요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 으음.... 나쁘지 않네요
<Work^Seony> 네 저 메시지 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> (몸매가 ... 입술도 ... 음음.... 쿨럭)
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘 보스랑 얘기하면서 제 승진문제는 어떻게 되가냐고 물어보니까 인제서야 학장님 싸인 나왔다고 이제 "시작" 하자네요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 앞으로 최소 2개월 더!
<bluedusk> 오오 승진하시면
<bluedusk> 연봉 오르는건가요??
<ircCloud^Seony> 기대는 하고있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 최소 천만원에서 최대 천오백 정도
<ircCloud^Seony> 문제는 이게 앞으로 제 마지막 승진이라는 점...
<JasonJang> 구글 검색창 입력표시줄 위에 거의 매일 바뀌는 그림'의 이름이 따로 있죠?
<ipeter> 맙소사
<ipeter> 고액 연봉자
<ipeter> 써니님
<ipeter> 싸랑합니다.
<ipeter> +_+
<ipeter> 한국에 오셔서 맛있는거 많이 사주셔요.
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<ipeter> 홀리님 안녕하세요-
<JasonJang> 아트멜'이 마이크로칩스'사에 팔리는군요.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> http://m.media.daum.net/m/media/society/newsview/20160121203515275
<autowiz> 원장이 직접 수술한게 맞기나 한건지 의심스럽군요
<readytoact> 요즘 해철옹 노래 듣고 다니는데
<Seony> 신해철은 1,2집 때가 최고였죠...
<Seony> 나에게 쓰는 편지, 재즈까페 등등
<autowiz> 저도 한때는 신해철 노래가 18번이었던적이 있습니다. Here I stand for you.
<autowiz> 한참후에 언론에 이상한 말들이 나오면서 부터는 싫어지긴 했습니다만
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<head|office> 안녕하시와요
<ipeter> 오늘은 접속이 무척이나 불안정하네요.
<head|office> 왜요 ㅎ
<ipeter> 몇번을 왔다갔다 했는지 모릅니다.
<ipeter> 연말정산때문에 정신없네요.
<ipeter> 모르겠어요.
<head|office> 연말정산 20일까지라고 햇던거 같던데
<autowiz> 지났네요 ...
<autowiz> 저희 회사도 또 말이 없네요
<autowiz> 이러다가 5월되면 또 폭탄 한번 맞고 ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 저희 회사도 말을안해요 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 연말정산 안하면 어떻게되는거죠?
<autowiz> 안한 사람은 , 원래는 5월 달에 회사가 아니라 개인이 연말정산 해야하는걸로 알고 있는데
<autowiz> 저희 회사도 완전 주머구구 식이라
<autowiz> 5월달에 서류들 받아가긴 하던데
<autowiz> 뭐 정상적으로 되고는 있는건지 모르겠습니다.
<ipeter> 저는 편하기는 하네요.
<ipeter> 완전 거의 자동입니다.
<JasonJang> 연말정산 개인(본인)이 않하면, 환급세액은 포기하고, 더 낼 세금은 (국가가 나에게) 추징해도 좋다는 의사표시입니다. ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 연말정산은 2월말까지죠? 맞죠?
<JasonJang> 12월말까지의 결산법인인 경우, 법인세 신고&납부는 03월이고,
<JasonJang> 개인들의 경우, 종합소득세는 5월말일까지 신고&납부입니다. ^^
<JasonJang> 대답하는 중에 나갔다 와서 다~ 보지는 못하겠겠네요?! 쩝 헤드님
<bluedusk> 아니 전 작년 대비 거의 2배를 토해내는데
<head|office> 아오
<head|office> 팅겨서
<head|office> 서류 안받아서
<head|office> jasonjang : 팅겨버렷어요 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 개인들의 경우 종합소득세는 5월말일까지 신고 납부입니다 까지 밖에 ㅜㅜ
<JasonJang> 머~ 제 답글 중에 중요한 내용은 없었습니다. ㅎ
<head|office> 연말정산이 근데 돈 더 돌려받을려고 하는거 아닌가요>? 정확히 하는 이유를 모르겟네요
<JasonJang> 연말정산 개인(본인)이 않하면, 환급세액은 포기하고, 더 낼 세금은 (국가가 나에게) 추징해도 좋다는 의사표시입니다. ㅠㅠ (재탕)
<head|office> 연말정산 회사에서 해주는거
<head|office> 안하면
<head|office> 그렇게 된다는건가요?
<JasonJang> 원천(적으로 미리 납부)한 세금...을 년말에 정산한다..는 것이 정확한 의미이긴 하죠
<head|office> 아님 이건 따로 개인이 해야된다는건가요
<JasonJang> 원천(적으로 미리) 납부한 세금...을 년말에 정산한다..는 것이 정확한 의미이긴 하죠,  보통은 회사에서 해 줘야 하지만....그 근거자료(영수증 등)은 개인이 회사에 제출하죠
<lex_work> 따로 개인이 해도 되고 보통 회계사무소에서 대행해주거든요. 그래서 국세청에서 연말정산 자료 뽑아서 제출하면 되요
<head|office> 어디다가요??
<lex_work> 본인 공인인증서로 접속해서 쫘악 뽑아서 제출....
<lex_work> 회사에 담당자가 없나요?
<lex_work> 저는 제가 담당자라서...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 회사로 제출. 없으면 본인이 해 보세요.
<head|office> 아정말요?
<head|office> 총무 담당하시는 분이 계시긴한데
<lex_work> 제가 자료 받아서 회계사무소에 제출할거에요
<head|office> 그분한테
<lex_work> 그분께 여쭤보세요.
<head|office> 내면되는거겟네요
<head|office> 그분말로는
<head|office> 서류를 아직 안받앗다고
<head|office> 뭐라고 하시던데
<lex_work> 저희도 2월에 주라고 하대요. 지금 회계사무소 부가세 2기 확정신고기간이라 정신없대요
<lex_work> 2월말에 신고한다고 2월 중순까지 달라고 하네요. 2월에 뭔말이 있을 듯 합니다.^^
<lex_work> 이번에 놓치면 5월에 국세청 들어가서 직접하셔도 되요
<autowiz> 저도 직접 하고 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 저도 직접... 렉스님 한테 커피도 타드리고 싶고
<autowiz> 안경도 닦아 드리고 싶고
<lex_work> 안경쓰는걸 어떻게 아셨어요? @.@
<JasonJang> 야야야~
<JasonJang> 헉! 오타. 죄송
<autowiz> 방금 몰래 날아서 다녀왔습니다
<head|office> 일단 아직 지나진 않은거죠?
<head|office> 직접 가서 하는거면 엄청복잡할거 같은 기분이 드는데
<lex_work> 오즈님 성이 손씨 맞죠?
<JasonJang> head|office 직전 년도에 원천징수방법으로 납부한 세금에 대한 연말정산 기한은 다음년도의 2월말일까지이며, 맘먹고 하면 1일에 다끝납니다.
<autowiz> 허어업
<autowiz> 어떻게 아시지요
<JasonJang> 보통, 주거래 약국(에서 약제비 영수증), 단골 병원에서 전년도 의료비 영수증, 가입한 보험사에서 납부한 보험료 영수증등을 전부 fax(또는 전자우편으)로 받아서, 책상에 앉아서 연말정산용 웹 사이트에 접속(하면 아마 신용카드 영수증등은 이미 반영되 있을 것이고) 이것
<JasonJang> 저것 입력하면 +/-할 세금 나와요.
<JasonJang> 그걸로 전산 자동신고하고 납부하거나 돌려 받을 통장번호 입력하면 환급되요
<head|office> 흐억
<autowiz> 저는 그냥 그 정보 모아서 보여주는 국가 사이트가서
<autowiz> 그거만 냅니다.
<autowiz> 그다지 따로 낼것도 없고
<lex_work> 저도 그거만 합니다.
<head|office> 홈텍스?>
<head|office> 국세청 홈텍스 말씀하시는건가요
<lex_work> 네 홈택스에 연말정산
<autowiz> 그거 같습니다.
<JasonJang> 어찌 알긴요? 제가 처리도 해 줬고, 모아서 셈사무실로 넘겨도 봤었고, 집에서 혼자 신고도 해 봤고...둥둥
<head|office> 와이프가 그거로 머 하던데
<head|office> 저도 오늘 해봐야겟네유
<head|office> 월요일날 해야겟다 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 오늘 총무담당분 퇴근 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 너무 일찍 퇴근하셔서 문제ㅜㅜ
<lex_work> 국세청 홈택스에서 의료비가 덜 됐을수도 있다고 23일 이후에 하래요.
<lex_work> 저도 월욜에 뽑으려구요
<head|office> 그래야 겟어요..!
<lex_work> autowiz, 페북 친추신청했어요.
<autowiz> 간만에 페북 로그인 했는데
<autowiz> 제가 가입한 기억이 없는 그룹에 가입이 되어 있네요 ...
<autowiz> 그것도 제 가 아는사람이 아주~ 많이 많이
<lex_work> 거기에 저도 있을까요?
<autowiz> 우분투 그룹 이름이 바뀐건지
<autowiz> 임수야~~
<autowiz> 너도 강원랜드랑 온라인 카지노 그룹가입돼 있냐?
<autowiz> 이거 페이스북 버그이냐 ? 아니면 해킹이냐? ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 저도 있던데요... -ㅇ-
<autowiz> 그럴리가 없을거같은데 흐음...
<autowiz> 그룹이림이 좀 그런거 맞죠? 제컴만 이상한거 아니지요?
<JasonJang> 임수 없으니 하는 얘기지만, 임수는 아마  *에슐리 메디슨* 회원?
<lex_work> 강원랜드 SKK93.COM 이라는데 전 들어본적도 없는데 최근 방문한 그룹에 있네요
<autowiz> 그게 뭐 어때서요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 인생은 굵고 짧게~
<JasonJang> 그게 머 어때서여"  ?? 라니...글타믄 오즈님도 회원?
<autowiz> 아 .. .희안하네...   무진장 찝찝하네요 내가 가입버튼 누른적이 없는데 가입이 되어 있고
<lex_work> 그러네요. 흠;;;
<autowiz> 감히 내가 누구라고 생각하는지...
<autowiz> 이상한 점이 있네요. 자동승인이 되는건지 어떤건지는 아직 좀더 봐야 할거 같은데 모든 사람이 동시에 4개월전에(그룹 만들어진 시점) 에 , 그룹 개설한 사람한테서 추가되었네요.
<autowiz> 내 동의도 없이 추가가 되는건지 알게 모르게 동의를 눌렀는지 해킹이나 어떤 트릭인지는 좀더 찾아보고 있습니다.
<lex_work> 강원랜드 그룹에 들어가보셨어요?
<lex_work> 전 누르기가 부들부들~ 거리네요.ㅋ
<autowiz> 별거 없습니다 게시글이 만들어질 당시 하나밖에 없습니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 작성자가 쓴 글을 읽을려다가 뭔가 자동으로 그룹 가입 승인이 된거 같기도 하고
<ipeter> lex_work: 저도 페북신청해주시면 안되요?
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오즈님하고는 이미 친추했어요.
<ipeter> 아이고
<ipeter> 진짜 삶의 활력이 없네요.
<lex_work> 피터님 당근 되죠. 하하
<lex_work> 근데 전 개인적인 글을 잘 안올려요.ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 취미생활을 해야 그나마 사진이라도 올릴텐데 요즘은 좀 쉬는 중입니다.ㅋ
<lex_work> ipeter, 이름이 어떻게 되시나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 페북 친추 잔치 중이시군요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 후후
<ipeter> 써니님!
<ipeter> 여자 번호까지 땄어요!!!
<ipeter> 십수년전의 일...
<ipeter> 눈물이 방울방울 맺힙니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 누군데요
<ipeter> lex님이요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 테스트 해봤는데
<autowiz> 그룹 추가는 일방적으로 상대방이 그냥 할 수 있는거네요
<lex_work> 아.. 그래요?
<lex_work> 괜히 깜짝 놀랐네요
<autowiz> 그렇네요 ... 이건 좀 페북이 고쳐줬으면 싶네요
<autowiz> 누가 보면 이상하게 생각할거 아니겠습니까 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저는 도박을 싫어합니다.
<JasonJang> auto wiz: 추가는 신청인 맘대루지만, 신청받는 이의 수락 여/부가 있어야 되쟎요? 내 알기론 그런데...
<autowiz> 어....
<autowiz> 친구인 경우에는 자동 가입이 되는거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 친구가 아닌경우에는 가입만 .... 죄송합니다.
<autowiz> 전부 자동으로 가입이 되어 버립니다.
<JasonJang> 예를 들어 오즈께서 제순을 도박그룹에 초대/초정을 할 수는 있지만, 초청받는 이가 거절하면 꽝!으로 알아요. 아~ 친구인 경우? 거~ 참 복잡하구만. ㅎ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아이고 다시 죄송합니다.
<autowiz> 친구인경우 자동 가입이 되고 친구가 아닌경우 가입 요청이 왔다고 뜨는거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 다른 옵션이 있는지는 좀더 찾아봐야할거 같습니다만 지금까지 본바로는 그런거 같습니다.
<JasonJang> 예에~ 그럴 수도.
<autowiz> 친구가 아닌경우 가입 요청은 전송이 되는거 처럼 보이는데
<autowiz> 정작 상대방에겐 가입요청 메시지가 안옵니다.
<autowiz> 인줄 알았는데, 메일 주소로 초대를 했더니  e-mail 로 그룹 초대장이 왓네요
<autowiz> 왔네요
<bluedusk> autowiz 님
<autowiz> 멥버의 친구도 페북에서 검색만 되면 추가가 되는군요. 그 그룹을 방문하면 자동으로 가입이라는 문구도 추가되는군요
<bluedusk> ubuntu 에서 khungtaskd 데몬이 동작하면 hungtask time out 발생한 프로세서 죽여요?
<autowiz> 블더님 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 으음 저도 찾아봐야 할 부분인거 같습니다만.
<bluedusk> 으음
<autowiz> khungtask 라는게
<autowiz> kill 이라는 의미 일거 같긴 합니다만.
<bluedusk> kernel로 알고 있는데요.. 일단 커널 옵션 보니깐 기본이 냅두고
<bluedusk> 옵션 바꾸면 커널 패닉 시켜서  vmcore떨구네요
<bluedusk> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sysctl/kernel.txt
<autowiz> 일부러 코어덤프 떨굴려고
<autowiz> 쓰는 프로그램이 있었는데 , 이름은 기억이 안나긴 합니다만.
<autowiz> 저게 그거였을지도
<readytoact> 아 혹시
<readytoact> 음.. 아닙니다.
<JasonJang> bluedusk: 예
<bluedusk> 네?
<autowiz> lex 님 친구가 많으시네요
<autowiz> 무려 100 명이 넘으십니다 ... 짝짝짝
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 그중 한명이 접니다.
<ipeter> (뿌듯)
<ircCloud_autowiz> 바톤터치~ 재부팅 고고싱
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다.^^
<autowiz> 에고 하필이면 저 없을때 퇴근하셨네요
<autowiz> lex님 불금되세요~~
<readytoact> 엄 여쭤볼게 있는데욥.
<autowiz> 넵넵
<readytoact> osticket에 한글 언어팩을 적용하고 싶은데 한글 언어팩은 아직 번역이 되지 않은 상태고요
<readytoact> 번역이 완료된 파일의 경우 phar형태로 제공이 되고.. 번역이 완료되지 않은 상태는 그냥 소스형태로만 제공이 되고 있는데
<readytoact> 파일들을 받아서 phar로 제작하고 싶은데 방법을 몰라서
<autowiz> 저는 잠시 도망을 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 불금이지만서두 일하시는분들 저녁은 맛난거 챙겨드시고 일하세요~
<readytoact> 가는길에 빵쪼가리나 사가야지 뭐
<autowiz> 아아 배는고픈데 뭘 먹어야 할지 모르겟네요 ㅠㅠ
<oming> 한글 테스트 아아
<autowiz> 영어 테스트  AA
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 감사합니다. 잘보입니다.
<autowiz> 일본어 테스트  ああ
<pchero_work> 덴마크어 테스트 åæø
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아 갑작스럽게 테스트한답시고 글써서 죄송합니다. 이제그만~~;
<autowiz> 피체로님 안녕하세요~~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<JasonJang> pchero_ work 아트멜'이 마이크로칩스'사에 합병된데요.
<pchero_work> 흠..
<pchero_work> 마치 과자 회사 합병하는 느낌이에요.
<pchero_work> JasonJang: '카라멜'과 마이크로'칩스'
<JasonJang> ㅋ 듣고보니 그러네요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_LeO660m> 안녕하세요? 눈발날리는 광주에서 라즈곤 기자입니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 하늘이 우측에 있는 줄... 눈발이..ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-23
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 광주에도 눈이 오나봐요
<autowiz> 오늘 많이많이 춥네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 광주까지 눈이 오기가 쉽지않은데 날씨가 평소보다 다르긴 한가보군요
<razGon_LeO660m> 광주가 영하 11도 까지 간답니다.
<Work^Seony> 헐 어마무시하군요
<razGon_LeO660m> 지금 해남이 영하 -4.5도!
<JasonJang> 라'기자님을 폄하하는 건 당연히 아니고, 몇일전 서울은 영하14~15도, 오늘~내일도 그쯤이랍니다.
<Work^Seony> 오 레디님이다
<readytoact> 아 추워
<readytoact> 손이 얼었네요.
<Work^Seony> 혹시 vagrant 쓰시는 분 계신가요
<commania> 광주에 눈오는군요...
<commania> 광주는 따뜻한줄 알았는데
<autowiz> 어제보다는 오늘이 따뜻할줄 알았는데 더춥네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 어제 요청한 맥북 구입건은, 맥북에서 제일 좋은거 사주기로 했어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 몇주 기다려야한다네요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 아 추버-
<readytoact> 와.. 맥북 젤 좋은거
<Work^Seony> 애플 코리아 홈피 보니까 300만원이네요
<readytoact> 전 맥으로 바꿨는데 딱히 좋은걸 모르겟어서-
<readytoact> 배터리 오래가는거 랑 가벼운거 빼고
<readytoact> 아마도 개발을 안해서 그런가봐요
<Work^Seony> 원래 애인이랑 헤어지고나서야 진짜 사랑했단걸 알게되죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 켁
<readytoact> osticket을 도입해 볼까하는데
<readytoact> 언어팩이 난항이네요
<Work^Seony> 그건 뭐에요?
<readytoact> 서포트 시스템입니다.
<readytoact> 고객 이슈
<Work^Seony> 아... RT같은거구나ㅏ...
<readytoact> 외국에선 흔한 티켓시스템
<Work^Seony> 저희는 RT 쓰거든요
<Work^Seony> 사실 대부분 RT 쓰는거 같아요...
<readytoact> 음? RT는 뭔가요?
<readytoact> 국내에서는 freshdesk 가 확산되든듯 한데
<Work^Seony> Request Tracker라고 하는 서포트 티켓 시스템인데요, 유명한 회사에서 많이 쓰는데다 오픈소스입니다
<readytoact> 오픈소스 있으니 갖다 써보려고요.
<Work^Seony> https://bestpractical.com/
<Work^Seony> 공식 홈피에 나온 로고 말고도, 수백개가 넘는 회사에서 써요
<readytoact> 아 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> https://bestpractical.com/rt/who.html
<readytoact> 내부에서 시놀로지 돌리는데
<readytoact> 시놀로지 패키지에 Osticket이 있어서 간단하게 설치하고
<readytoact> 찾아보니까 번역 프로젝트도 있고 한데
<readytoact> 한국어는 아직 완성본으로 배포를 안해요.
<Work^Seony> 음... RT에 한국어 있는지 좀 확인해볼께요
<readytoact> 네 // 언어 팩 리소스가 공개된 덕에 어떻게 하면 phar로 묶어서 써볼까 하는데
<readytoact> 잘 안되서 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 한국어 없네요
<Work^Seony> 한국어는 없는데 번역 가이드가 있네요
<readytoact> https://translations.launchpad.net/rt
<Work^Seony> 저는 개인적으로 rt 아주 좋아합니다.  뭐 사실 다른걸 안써봐서 이런 말하긴 좀 그렇지만... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단 극강의 커스터마이징이 가능하구요 상당히 견고해요..
<readytoact> https://translations.launchpad.net/rt?
<readytoact> 데모 페이지가 있나요?
<readytoact> 커스터 마이징할 여력은 안되고 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 공식 홈피에 데모가 없나봐요?
<readytoact> 인력도 없고 귀찮기도 하도
<Work^Seony> 커스터마이징이라는게 코드를 고치는게 아니에요
<Work^Seony> 내부에 메뉴가 있어요
<readytoact> 네 스샷보는중예요
<Work^Seony> http://rt.easter-eggs.org/demos/4.2/
<Work^Seony> 데모 있네요
<readytoact> Work^Seony, 참, 이브 맥 클라이언트에서
<readytoact> 한글이 안되더군요 -_-.. 채팅창 크리-
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 그게 저도 좀 짜증나더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 점심이 다가 오지만
<readytoact> 아침에 산 브리또를 좀 뎁혀오겠습니다
<readytoact> 아 추우니까 배도 고프고 그러네요.
<readytoact> 난방을 해도 사무실에 혼자 있어서 그런거..
<Work^Seony> 브리또 얘기하시니까 갑자기 급 배고파지네요
<readytoact> https://crowdin.com/project/osticket-official
<readytoact> 여기 korean을 phar로 묶기만 하면 되는데 ㄱ-
<readytoact> 완료된 건 https://crowdin.com/project/osticket-official
<readytoact> 이렇게 오피셜하게 공개가 되는데 말이죠.
<readytoact> RT는 약간 JIRA 틱하네요 색상도 그렇고
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요.  jira를 안써봐서 잘 모르겠네요...
<Work^Seony> osticket은 오픈소스에요?
<readytoact> 네
<Work^Seony> osticket이 예쁘긴 예쁘네요
<readytoact> 네. 내부에서 쓰다가
<readytoact> 괜찮으면 대고객용으로 전환하려고요.
<readytoact> Freshdesk랑 UI도 비슷하고
<ipeter> 모두들 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 저 출근했어요.
<readytoact> 저도 출근했는데
<readytoact> 혼자 있으니 춥네요
<ipeter> 전 아늑하니 좋으네요.
<ipeter> =)
<razGon_LeO660m> 역시 영상과 음향에서는 맥이더군요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 생각보다 좋은 퀄의 영상이 나왔어요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 근데 .mkv이거 압축률 정말 좋네요.
<readytoact> 일해야는데
<readytoact> ㅡ.ㅡ
<readytoact> 유튜브만 보고 있네
<razGon_LeO660m> 오늘은 일하기 싫은날.ㅋ
<JasonJang> HolyK night http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_table=use&bo_style=view&wr_id=851447
<readytoact> 음
<readytoact> 다이소에서?
<readytoact> 전 홍미노트2 쓰다가
<readytoact> 빡친 어느날 던져버렸는데
<readytoact> 아무래도 싸다보니 던지기 쉬운..
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<haloong> 아무도 안계세요?
<readytoact> 아흠
<readytoact> 혼자 나인봇 타고 노는것도
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 맥용 MKV 플레이어는 뭐가 있낭
<readytoact> 요
<commania> 전 vlc쓰긴 하는데...
<commania> mkv재생 잘되요
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<readytoact> 안녕하세요,
<ipeter> 하드는 크면 클수록 좋긴 하지만,
<ipeter> 256기가면 충분할까요?
<ipeter> 놋북입니다.
<readytoact> ipeter, SSD로하실거죠?
<ipeter> (i7)512로 갈지, (i5)256으로 갈지 고민이네요.
<ipeter> readytoact: 네. m.2 ssd입니다.
<readytoact> 전력소모를 보시면 i5로 가세요.
<readytoact> 저 맥CTO 버전 i7으로 쓰는데
<ipeter> 저렇게 묶여있어서 i7-512 i5-256 으로 되어 있어서 대략 35만원 차이 나네요.
<readytoact> 맥인데도 5시간밖에 못써요
<ipeter> 아..그런가요?
<readytoact> i7하고 i5랑 전력소모가 좀 차이가 져요.
<readytoact> 연속 5시간도 짧은건 아닌데
<ipeter> 모바일 칩인데도요?
<readytoact> 네
<ipeter> 스카이레이크인가요?
<readytoact> 개인적인(그리고 회사직원들 경험상) 체감이지만
<ipeter> 제가 보는 모델은 스카이레이크이네요.
<ipeter> 근데 또 m.2 ssd 제품 사고 갈아끼우고 그러기가 너무 구찮아서
<ipeter> 그냥 512제품 보고있는데
<readytoact> 음- 최신이면 개선된부분이야 있겠지만서도
<ipeter> 문제는 i7문제네요.
<readytoact> 사실 i7이냐 i5냐 그냥 쓸때는
<ipeter> 네
<readytoact> 차이를 별로 -_-ㅋ
<ipeter> 그쵸
<ipeter> 저도 그렇게 생각합니다.
<ipeter> 근데, 문제는 ssd예요.
<ipeter> 저도 칩은 숫자빨이라고 생각하는데
<readytoact> 저장공간도 제 생각엔
<readytoact> 있는만큼 쓴다-
<ipeter> 512를 사면 무조건 i7으로 가야해서요.
<readytoact> 없으면 없는대로
<readytoact> 저도 전 노트북ㄱ은 128SSD + 512썼는데
<readytoact> 맥으로 옮기면서 256 하나인데 그냥 ㅆㅡ게 된요.
<ipeter> 256이면 i5, i7선택이 가능해서 i5로 선택하면 되는데, 용량이 문제네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 맥으로 256 쓸만하신가요?
<readytoact> 네 물론 개인차이지만.
<ipeter> 흠...
<readytoact> 리눅스 윈도우 가상머신 하나씩 만들어 있고
<readytoact> =_= 맥 타임머신 같은 백업따윈 받지도 않고
<ipeter> 저는 무조건 윈도우 쓸꺼라서 가상머신 생각치도 않아요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 다운로드 디렉터리 정리도 안해요
<readytoact> 가끔 지우긴하는데
<ipeter> 지금 우분투 1 os 쓰고 있는데
<ipeter> 그닥 별로네요.
<ipeter> 맥미니도 업무에서 쓰는데..
<ipeter> 맥이 좋은지도 잘 모르겠어요.
<ipeter> 문자가 연동되는게 좋긴하지만,
<readytoact> 아
<ipeter> 한국은 카톡이 대세라서요..ㅠ
<readytoact> 전 생애 첫 맥이라
<readytoact> 겸사겸사 쓰는데
<ipeter> 네
<readytoact> 리눅스보다 좋은지 모르겠고
<readytoact> 가끔은 -_- 확 리눅스로 엎어버릴까 싶기도 하고
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 우분투 보니까 맥용 ISO도 있길래요
<ipeter> 저도 유닉스계열은 우분투가 익숙한것 같아요.
<readytoact> 근데 가볍고 오래가는거 때문에 그냥 써요
<ipeter> 근데 맥도 나쁜건 아니구요.
<readytoact> 또 쓰다보니 마우스 제스쳐가 편하기도 하고
<ipeter> 인정해요.
<ipeter> 좋아요.
<ipeter> 혹시 맥프레이셔요?
<ipeter> 저는 오피스를 워낙 많이 쓸것 같아서요.
<readytoact> ?
<ipeter> 맥으로 오피스를 쓰는것 자체가 너무 어색해서요.
<readytoact> 아
<ipeter> 맥북 프로 레티나요.
<readytoact> 전 우분투에서 WPS 써요
<readytoact> 레티나는 무슨
<ipeter> 아하..!
<readytoact> -_- 레니타 줘도 눈에서 안받아줘요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 오늘보니
<ipeter> 놋북 하드 512가고 싶은데, i7끼워팔고,
<readytoact> MKV 플레이어도 지X같네요 맥은
<ipeter> 256은 부족한듯 싶어서 고민이예요.
<readytoact> 음... 저는 별도로 2TB NAS가 있긴한데
<ipeter> 넹.
<readytoact> 그래서 영화나 이런건 따로 두지만
<readytoact> 아 또하나 저 이브 하는데
<readytoact> 맥용 클라이언트는 -_- 한글입력이 안되요 -
<ipeter> 휴...
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 회사서 장비 교체해주시나 봐요
<ipeter> 아니요.
<ipeter> 제가 구매하려구요.
<readytoact> 아-
<ipeter> 제가 사용하는 놋북이 2.4키로거든요.
<ipeter> 너무 무겁고 허리가 끊어질것 같아서요.
<readytoact> 그쵸
<ipeter> 지금 신입학 기간이라 인터파크에서 4일간 9990000원에 파네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> http://www.interpark.com/product/MallDisplay.do?_method=detail&sc.shopNo=0000100000&firpg=01&sc.prdNo=3905744308&sc.dispNo=016001&sc.dispNo=016001
<readytoact> 와 싸다
<ipeter> 다 좋은데... 다 좋은데....
<ipeter> 하드가 256이라서 좀 걸리네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 흠 전 저장소에 그렇게 신경을 안써서..
<readytoact> 128정도만 되도 무게나 성능이 된다면 살것 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아하..그러신가요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 사실 제 놋북이 512에 2T를 사용해서요.
<readytoact> 컥
<readytoact> ;;;;
<ipeter> 뭐, 2.4키로 15인치짜리니 그런거.. 뭐 그런 놋북입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 이걸 사면 그놈을 판매할까 생각하거든요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 피씨가 많아지면
<ipeter> 관리도 어렵고..헷갈리기만해서요.
<readytoact> 그렇긴한데
<readytoact> 이쯤에서 NAS하나 도입을;;;
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그냥 MS cloud쓸까요?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 용량으로 치면 텅신이나 바이두 클라우드인데 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 아 저 커피한잔만 내리고 올게요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 네-
<readytoact> 음 나인봇 재밌네요.
<readytoact> 타기도 쉽고
<readytoact> 제가 좀 몸치인데 제가 쉽게 탈 정도면-
<ipeter> 우와
<ipeter> 어디서 사셨어요?
<readytoact> 아 저희 본부장님께서 중국다녀오시면서
<readytoact> 사오신거예요. 연구개발용으로
<readytoact> 저희가 드론도 연구하고 IoT도 보고 그래서-
<ipeter> 우와..대박이네요.
<ipeter> 우와-
<ipeter> 장난아니네요.
<ipeter> 부럽습니다.
<readytoact> 제가 하는건 아니고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 저희 회사 다른부서에서 -
<readytoact> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그래두요.
<readytoact> 쩝.. 나인봇 중고시장에 나오네요. 예전에 에어휠을 살까 했는데
<ipeter> 나인봇이 대세가 될까요?
<ipeter> 헉
<readytoact> 나인봇도 괜찮은듯- 출퇴근길에 타고 다니다간 죽을지도 모르지만
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저 갑자기 일이 생기네요-
<readytoact> 회사가 촌에 있어서 오늘길도 좁고 그래요.
<readytoact> 아 네
<readytoact> 들어가세요. 주말 잘 보내세요.
<ipeter> 나중에 또 이야기해요-
<readytoact> 노트북 선택 잘 하시고요
<ipeter> 오늘 좋은 말씀 감사합니다~
<readytoact> 들어가세요-
<ipeter> 왠만하면 사는게 나을듯 싶네요!
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 나중에 또 인사 드리겠습니다!
<readytoact> 옙 좋은주말되세요
<HolyKnight> http://likejazz.com/post/136463711830
<HolyKnight> http://jhrogue.blogspot.com/2016/01/b_23.html
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<HolyKnight> http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/hobby/318/read?articleId=28546419&bbsId=G005&itemId=116&t__nil_ruliweb=best&nil_id=0
<Seony> 헐 대단하네요...
<ipeter> 덜덜하네요.
<ipeter> 오즈님!!!
<ipeter> 써니님!!!!
<ipeter> 일어나세요!!!
<ipeter> 홀녀님!!!!
<ipeter_> autowiz: 주무시나요?
<ipeter_> HolyKnight: 일어나요!!!
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> =_=
<HolyKnight> ipeter_: 본녀 부르셨나유
<ipeter_> 어엇~~~
<ipeter_> 어떻게 아셨어요?
<ipeter_> 나가셨는데요~
<HolyKnight> 로그가
<HolyKnight> 남아있지유
<ipeter_> 홀녀님!?
<ipeter_> 놋북 256g면 쓸만할까요?
<ipeter_> 512를 사면 반드시 i7 패키지로 사야해서 135만원정도 하네요.
<ipeter_> 256기가면 i5, i7선택할 수 있어서 i5면 대략 100만원, 512g와 i7 사면 135만원이라서요.
<ipeter_> 고민이네요.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 모 용도에 따라
<HolyKnight> 다르지 않겠나유
<HolyKnight> 램은 모 8기가이상일테고...
<HolyKnight> Ssd용량을 마니 쓸것같으면 512 ㄱㄱㄱ
<ipeter_> 둘다 8기가예요.
<ipeter_> 맞아요. 제가 하드를 얼마나 쓸지는 제가 알텐데..;;;;;;;
<ipeter_> 근데 괜히 많으면 많을수록 좋으니까 자꾸 주변에 물어보게 되네요.
<HolyKnight> 용량압박이 은근 스트레스될수도있으니...
<HolyKnight> 비용보다 용량이 중요하면 512 ㄱㄱ
<HolyKnight> i7까지는 갈 필요없을것같아유
<HolyKnight> 이상 맥북에어 사용자의 의견이었슴미다.
<ipeter_> 헐
<ipeter_> 맥북에어 사양 어떻게 되세요?
<HolyKnight> 사실...
<ipeter_> 솔직히 i5, i7 모바일용으로 둘다 듀얼코어인데 차이 거의 못느낀다에 한표라서요.
<HolyKnight> 모르겠어유.
<ipeter_> 컥
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅇ
<ipeter_> 맥북에어 사양 모르시는군용...ㅠ
<HolyKnight> 본녀라면
<HolyKnight> 아마 i5 512
<HolyKnight> 갈듯유
<ipeter_> i5 512가 없어서요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<ipeter_> 512는 무조건 i7사래네요.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<ipeter_> 그래서 갈등합니다.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 그럼 i5 256
<ipeter_> 256은 i5, i7 둘다 있어요.
<HolyKnight> 용량필요하면 외장하드 ㄱㄱ
<ipeter_> 근데 512는 i7 only입니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> ~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 옛날 사진을 보다가
<autowiz> 옛 추억이 무럭무럭 떠올랐습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-24
<autowiz> 그립기도 하고 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 자도 옛날 사진 들 보면 참 묘하더라구요.
<Lyuso> 모임사진도 그렇고..
<autowiz> 잊고 있던 , 그때의 기억들 느낌들 사람들
<autowiz> 다시 느껴보는 좋은 시간이 되는 경우가 많더라구요
<JasonJang> 오~ 류소, 오랜만요~ ^^ 서울 or 고향?
<Lyuso> JasonJang, 아직 고향 근처 공단 기숙사입니다.
<Lyuso> 너무 추워서 서울 입주 1주일 미뤗어요 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 건강이 젤 입니다. ^^
<Lyuso> 네 늘 명심하고 있습니다. :D
<JasonJang> 美동북부에도 폭설이라지만, 오늘 설악산 영하 30도라네요?! 헛참~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 홀리찡~~
<autowiz> 추워용 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 집에 쳐박혀있는중이에유
<autowiz> 낮인데도 너무 추워서 돌아다닐 엄두가 안나네요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 추울때일수록 이열치열!!
<PotatoGim> 추워서 이불 속에 꼭
<PotatoGim> 쏙...
<PotatoGim> 책상 앞에 갈 엄두도 안나네요;
<ipeter> 휴우
<ipeter> 오늘 후배 결혼식에 다녀왔습니다..
<ipeter> 전 뭘하나요...ㅠ
<ipeter> 싱글.
<ipeter> 솔로.
<ipeter> 으흐흑
<bluedusk> 으흐흨
<bluedusk> 전 피자 시켜먹을래요
<ipeter> 맛있게 드세요...!
<ipeter> Seony: 써니님?! 놋북 256기가 용량이면 괜찮을까요?
<Seony> 안에 자료를 뭘 넣고 다니냐에 따라 다르겠죠
<ipeter> 클라우드 많이 사용하시나요?
<Seony> 클라우드라면, 드랍박스 같은 웹하드 형태 말씀하시나요?  아니면 오픈스택 같은 클라우드 서버 말씀하시나요?
<ipeter> 드랍박스, 구글 드라이브, icloud같은것을 의미했어요.
<Seony> 드랍박스 하나만 써요
<ipeter> 아항...! 넹
<ipeter> 놋북을 하나 사고 싶은데, 지금 무거운녀석 성능이 좋아서 팔고싶지 않네요..ㅠ
<Seony> 아이클라우드가 컴퓨터에서도 쓸 수 있나요?
<ipeter> 아니요.
<ipeter> 그냥 의미만으로 말한거예요.
<Seony> 아
<ipeter> MS one Drive는 꽤 괜찮은것 같아요.
<Seony> 일단, 그런 종류의 클라이언트를 여러개 설치하면 컴퓨터에 부하를 줘서 별로 안좋아해요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 오늘은 굴국밥 먹으러 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 근데 맥 쓰시면서 자동으로 쓰시지 않나요?
<Seony> 자동이라고 해봐야 사진 정도?
<Seony> ircCloud_autowiz, ㅎㅎ 맛있께 드세요
<ipeter> 하드를 512짜리 살지...256살지 고민인게, 512를 사면 반드시 i7을 사야해서 30만원정도 더 지출해야해요.
<Seony> 하드만 나중에 따로 업글하시는게 낫지않나 싶네요
<ipeter> 256은 i5, i7 선택이 가능하거든요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 휴. 하드. 나중에 사고 중고 팔고 그러기 귀찮아서 그냥 아예 512 사버리려고 하거든요.
<Seony> 저는 i5를 사본적이 없어서 성능에 대해서는 잘 모르겠네요...
<ipeter> 맥미니에 하드 1개를 더 부착하면서... 셀프 교체는
<Seony> 하드용량은 200기가 이상 써본적이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 정말 이젠 못해먹겠더라구요.
<ipeter> 200기가 이상이요?
<ipeter> 128정도만 사용하셨나요?
<Seony> 자료가 그렇게 많이 필요하지가 않아서요
<ipeter> 헉
<Seony> 아뇨 그게 아니라,
<Seony> 하드디스크 안에 파일들 다 합쳐봐야 200기가를 넘어본 적이 없다구요
<ipeter> 아하...
<ipeter> 256도 충분하군요..
<Seony> 그래서 보통 256을 사는 편입니다
<ipeter> 아하...
<ipeter> 저도 이제 피씨가 여러대다보니까
<Seony> 물론 집에 따로 외장하드가 하나 있어요
<ipeter> 이제 클라우드를 슬슬 사용해야겠네요.
<ipeter> 이미 구글 드라이브에는 자료를 산더미처럼 쌓아놓긴 했지만요...ㅠ
<ipeter> PC모두 몇대 쓰셔요?
<Seony> 예전에는 한 5대씩 굴렸는데, 그게 사실 별로 의미가 없더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 지금은 데탑 하나 서버 하나만 씁니다
<ipeter> 놋북은요?
<Seony> 사무실에 있긴 있는데 잘 안써요.  별로 필요가 없어서요...
<ipeter> =_=
<Seony> 미팅할 때 암것두 안가져가면 좀 뻘쭘하니까 들고다니는 정도?
<ipeter> 저 이거 사면...놋북 2대, 맥미니 1대, 서버용 놋북(10년된) 총 4대 생기는데...
<ipeter> 고민이예요.
<ipeter> 새로사면 안쓸것 같은데 말이죠..ㅠ
<Seony> 그러면 걍 돈을 모아보세요
<ipeter> 아니면 가벼운걸 한대 사고, 놋북 무거운걸 팔기엔..그녀석 성능이 너무 좋아요.
<ipeter> i7 quadcore라서 성능이 꽤 좋네요..ㅠ
<Seony> 컴파일할 때 확실히 차이가 나겠군요
<ipeter> 그래도 안쓰면 파는게 낫겠죠...?!
<ipeter> 그렇다고 가지고 다니기엔 2.5키로(아답터 제외입니다.)
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아끼면 똥된다 라는 명언이 있죠
<Seony> 아 아끼면이 아니라 아끼다
<ipeter> 오늘까지만 10만원 할인이라서 오늘까지 결정해야해요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아끼다 똥된다
<ipeter> 맞아요.
<Seony> 그게 가격이 얼만데요?
<ipeter> 전자제품은 사고나서 안쓰면 절대 팔거나, 아니면 새로 사지를 말아야해요.
<ipeter> http://www.interpark.com/product/MallDisplay.do?_method=detail&sc.shopNo=0000100000&firpg=01&sc.prdNo=3905744308&sc.dispNo=016001&sc.dispNo=016001
<ipeter> 저놈인데 999000원 하네요.
<Seony> 13인치네요
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 아무래도 portable이 필요하니, 13인치도 괜찮을것 같아요.
<Seony> 레노버 X1 카본도 알아보셨어요?
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 그놈은 비싸용..ㅠ.
<Seony> 아 그런가요
<ipeter> 블랙프라이데이때 샀어야 170이면 최고 옵션으로 떡칠하는데..
<ipeter> 지금은 190만원 정도해야 되더라구요.
<ipeter> x1 carbon 최고죠.
<Seony> 음... 미국이랑 가격차이가 많이 나네요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 미국가격인데요?
<ipeter> 터치는 필요 없을래나요?
<ipeter> LTE칩은 필요하구요.
<Seony> 당연히 터치는 필요없죠
<Seony> 뭔 웹툰 작가도 아니고
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 블랙프라이데이때 샀으면 엄청 쌌을텐데..ㅠ
<Seony> 안쓸 것 같은 기능에 욕심부리지 마세요.  그거 나중에 독되요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 가격을 보고싶은데 홈피에 가격이 안나오네요
<Seony> 아마존에서 보니까 $1,100쯤 하는군요
<ipeter> 솔직히 i7, i5 저전력 모바일에서는
<ipeter> 거의 속도차이 없다에 한표예요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> $891짜리도 있네요
<ipeter> 윈10 프로, 8램, 256, LTE칩 정도면 될까요.
<Seony> 음... 사도 안쓰실 것 같으면, 일단은 돈을 모아둔다에 한 표 드립니다
<ipeter> 놋북을 사면 무거운 놋북을 파는게 맞겠죠?
<ipeter> 놋북을 동시에 두대 켜놓고 근무할정도는 아녜요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 들고다니는게 힘들어서 그러시는거죠?
<ipeter> 네.
<Seony> 왜 들고다녀야되요?
<ipeter> 스터디 갈때나요,
<Seony> 혹시 회사에서 컴퓨터 지급 안되나요?
<ipeter> 회의에 참석할때나요,
<ipeter> 회사에서 컴퓨터가 지급되지만, 데탑으로 줬어요.
<Seony> 한 마디로, 회의+스터디 전용이네요
<ipeter> 네 맞아요.
<Seony> 그럼 새로 구입하시는 놋북도 결국 회의+스터디 전용?
<ipeter> 그리고 뭐, 커피샵같은데 가져가서 일할때...
<ipeter> 아니요.
<ipeter> 집에서 코딩용이나, 이것저것 용도로도 쓰여서요.
<Seony> 집에도 컴퓨터 또 있지않으세요?
<ipeter> 그래서 무겁고 성능좋은놈을 팔기가 힘들꺼 같기도 해요.
<ipeter> 넹. 그래서 집에서 작업(코딩용, 이것저것)은 성능좋은 놋북(무거운)으로 해야되나 생각이구요,
<ipeter> 새로 사려고 하는건 절대 모바일용으로 구매하려구요.
<Seony> 아... 그럼 집에 있는 컴들은 작업용으로는 성능이 맞지않는거군요
<ipeter> 근데 놋북 무거운 녀석은 집에 작업용으로는 충분한 성능이예요.
<ipeter> 그래서 그놈을 팔기가 싫어용...ㅠ
<ipeter> 근데 그놈을 가지고 다닐 수는 없어서요..ㅠ
<Seony> 그 놋북을 들고다니실 일이 많아요?
<ipeter> 아니요. 그리 많지는 않아요.
<ipeter> 한달에 10번정도 될까요?
<ipeter> 근데 얼마 안되도, 없으니 좀 아쉽네요.
<Seony> 그럼 없어도 지장이 없는거군요
<Seony> 제가 얘기 몇가지 해드리죠 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그 10번정도... 필요할때 무거운 놈을 들고다니려니 뼈저리게(?) 느끼는것 같아요.
<ipeter> 넹
<Seony> 제가 한국에 살 때는 물론 컴퓨터가 지금만큼 싸진 않았지만, 데탑 한 대 이상 구입할 형편은 안됐어요
<ipeter> 넹
<Seony> 컴퓨터 하는걸 좋아했는데도 그게 좀 한이었던지, 미국에 와서 생활하다보니 컴퓨터가 엄청 많아졌죠
<ipeter> 넹
<Seony> 직접 굴리는 것만 5대에, 창고에 박아둔개 3대씩 있었어요
<ipeter> 푸학
<Seony> 근데 5대를 굴려도 사실 뭔가 계속 부족했거든요
<ipeter> 헐~
<Seony> 오랫동안 생각하다가 깨닫게 된 건데,
<ipeter> 5대를 굴려도 부...부족...
<ipeter> 넹
<Seony> 그게 수량이 부족하다는게 아니라,
<ipeter> 네
<Seony> 마음에서 부족하다는 거였어요
<ipeter> ...
<Seony> 암튼, 저 같은 경우는 어딜 가든 제 자료를 항상 동일하게 접근할 수 있어야하거든요...
<ipeter> 넹
<Seony> 그러다보니, 모든 컴퓨터에 제가 사용하는 환경을 강제해왔는데
<ipeter> 네
<Seony> 그러다보니 각 컴퓨터간 자료들이 서로 다 다르게 되는 거에요
<Seony> 그러면서 여러 대를 사용하는 것이 쉽지않다고 느끼고, 크게 의미가 없다는걸 깨닫았는데요
<Seony> 거기서 결론을 내린건,
<Seony> "아주 좋은 성능으로 딱 한 대"만 있으면 되는 거에요.  5대씩 굴릴 필요 없이.
<Seony> 제가 할 소리는 아니긴 한데,
<Seony> 제 어머니가 다른 여자들도 그렇겠지만 허영심이 좀 있거든요
<ipeter> 근데 성능좋은것은 주로, 모바일과는 반비례 아닌가요?
<Seony> 구두 신발 이런 것에 엄청 욕심을 내시는데,
<ipeter> 네
<Seony> 아무리 많아도 항상 입을게 없다 신을게 없다 그러시거든요
<ipeter> ...
<Seony> 그 얘길 듣고 제 와이프가 했던 소리가,
<ipeter> 네.
<Seony> 맨날 싼 것만 사서 그러는 거다.  아주 좋은 명품으로 두어개 있으면 그런 소리 안한다 그러더라구요
<ipeter> ...
<Seony> 생각해보면 그게 사실 틀린 말은 아닌거 같더라구요...
<ipeter> 네..
<Seony> 그래서 제 결론은,
<ipeter> =_=
<Seony> 여러개 구입하실 거 없이, 아주 좋은 걸로 딱 하나만 사서 써보세요
<Seony> 그러면 이거 살까 저거 살까 고민 안합니다
<ipeter> 헐퀴...
<ipeter> 네...
<Seony> 지금 들고다니는 무거운거 파시고,
<Seony> 이번에 놋북 사려는 돈 보태서 좋은 걸로 하나 사세요
<ipeter> 내년 블랙프라이데이때 x1 carbon 최신사양으로 맞춰볼까요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 지금 제가 쓰는 컴퓨터는 2014년 2월에 산거거든요
<Seony> 2년 됐죠?
<ipeter> 네
<Seony> 근데 저는 앞으로 최소 향후 3년 간은 컴퓨터 산다는 소리는 안할 거 같아요
<Seony> 아직도 워크스테이션 수준이거든요
<ipeter> 어떤제품 사셨어요?
<Seony> 연탄 맥프로 옥타코어에요
<ipeter> 헐퀴
<ipeter> 그...그제품...;;;;
<ipeter> 그...그제품을 사시다니....
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 허허허
<Seony> http://www.apple.com/kr/shop/buy-mac/mac-pro
<Seony> 저기에 나와있는 6코어는 헥사코어이고,
<Seony> 제가 쓰는건 8코어
<ipeter> 근데 가지고 다니시는건 뭐 쓰세요?
<Seony> 아이패드요
<Seony> 갖고다닐 필요가 없어요
<ipeter> 헐퀴
<Seony> 물론 사는 환경이 달라서 그렇긴 한데요,
<ipeter> 네.
<Seony> 저는 걍 데탑을 선택한거구요
<Seony> ipeter님도 데탑이나 놋북 중 하나를 선택해서 좋은걸 사보세요
<Seony> 저처럼 밖에 나가서 작업할 일이 거의 없다싶으면, 놋북 없이 살아보세요
<Seony> 의외로 안불편해요
<ipeter> 넹...
<Seony> 오히려 가방이 가벼워져서 더 편합니다
<ipeter> 맥미니(직장), 무쇠놋북(성능좋은) 이렇게 있어서 가벼운 놋북 사려했는데 무쇠놋북이 걸리네요.
<ipeter> 놋북 두개 있음 하나는 잘 안쓸꺼 뻔하거든요.
<Seony> 그러니 그 놋북을 파시고, 이번 돈을 합쳐서, 고성능에 얇은거 사세요
<ipeter> 넹.... =_=
<Seony> 고성능에 얇고 하드도 큰거 사서, 최소 2년간은 다른 놋북에 눈길 안가게
<ipeter> X1 carbon을 질렀어야 했어요. 블랙프라이데이떼요.
<Seony> 그때 세일 했나요?
<ipeter> 블랙프라이데이때 엄청 세일하죠.
<ipeter> =_=
<Seony> 근데 x1 말고 다른 것도 얇은거 많던데요
<ipeter> 최고 풀옵션만 덕지덕지 발라도 170만원 정도면 되었었어요.
<Seony> 얼마 전에 친구집 가서 레노보 하나 봤는데 그것도 상당히 얇더라구요
<ipeter> 16기가. 윈10프로, 터치액정, LTE mobile chip사용 가능...
<Seony> 지금 쓰시는 무쇠놋북은 중고판매가 얼마 예상하세요?
<ipeter> 60만원이요..ㅠ
<Seony> 그럼 지금 사시려는게 99만원이니까 160만원 나오네요
<Seony> 160만원이면 고성능 놋북 살 수 있지않나요?
<ipeter> 그쵸.
<Seony> 차라리 그게 더 낫지않으세요?
<ipeter> 근데 가벼운 울트라북으로는 고성능에 한계가 있지 않나요?
<Seony> 두께는 적당한 선에서 합의를 봐야죠
<ipeter> 흠..
<Seony> HP 울트라북 같은건 얇으면서 성능 괜찮지않나요?
<ipeter> 사실, 제가 사려는 놈 그 아까 링크 걸어드린놈 + 지금 맥미니 조합이면 딱 좋은데
<ipeter> 저 무쇠를 팔려니 눈에 밟히고 그러네요.
<Seony> 제 사무실 놋북 중에 Dell XPS라고 있는데, 이건 i7 달려있는데 맥북에어 수준으로 얇아요
<ipeter> 아하..그거 유명해요.
<Seony> 레티나 디스플레이에 램도 크고 하드도 크고
<ipeter> 램 16인가요?
<Seony> 그럴껄요
<Seony> 저야 필요가 없어서 가져와서 집에서 와이프가 하스스톤하는데 쓰고있긴한데,
<Seony> 그것도 상당히 얇아요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 하스스톤!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 좋으네요.
<Seony> 여러 개가 있어도 뭔가 하나씩 자꾸 부족하면,
<Seony> 다른 게 또 눈에 들어오게 되요
<ipeter> Seony: 헉. 심장을 격침당한듯 느껴지는 말이네요.
<Seony> 성능은 다 맘에 드는데 너무 두꺼워.  그러니 얇은걸 찾아
<Seony> 얇아서 좋은데 성능이 부족해.  성능이 좋은걸 사자
<ipeter> 여러개가 있어도 뭔가 하나씩 부족하면 자꾸 다른게 눈에 들어오는...ㅠ
<Seony> 무한반복
<ipeter> 맞습니다...맞습니다...맞습니다...
<ipeter> 그래서 제가 매날 고민하는군요.ㅠ
<Seony> 그러니까, 결국 성능도 좋고 두께도 맘에 드는걸 사시라는 거에요.  좀 부담이 되더라도 일단 돈이 있으시다면...
<ipeter> 명료해지네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그거 하나만 갖고계시면, 앞으로 딴건 눈에 안들어올 겁니다
<Seony> 그게 성능이 느려지면 그건 그때 가서 고민하시면 되구요...
<ipeter> 그냥 참았다가, 올해 블랙프라이데이때 x1 carbon 아주 박살나게 지를까요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ x1 carbon 로망이예요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 근데 x1이 그렇게 좋나요?
<Seony> 저는 써보질 못해서... ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 어휴. 좋죠;;
<Seony> 사마휘님이 HP 울트라북 쓰시잖아요.  엄청 좋아하시던데요
<ipeter> 탐나서 리뷰만 몇을 봤는데..
<ipeter> 어엇!?
<ipeter> ㅅ마휘님이요? hp 울트라북을요?
<ipeter> 몰랐어요.
<ipeter> 웍스 델꺼만 알았어요.
<Seony> 네 그분도 놋북 엄청 많으신데, 그걸 주력으로 쓰실걸요
<ipeter> 흠...
<ipeter> 써니님 말씀 들으니 아무래도 올해까지 참아야하지 않을까 생각되네요.
<ipeter> x1 carbon을 지르는게 맞을듯 싶네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 올해 블랙프라이데이면, 지금 그 놋북 가치가 많이 떨어지진 않을까요?
<ipeter> 맞아요.
<ipeter> 올해 5월이 되면 이녀석 3년이 되는 날입니다.
<Seony> 놋북 가치하락이 엄청 빠를텐데...
<ipeter> 꽤 오래 쓴건가요?
<Seony> 글쵸 꽤 썼죠
<ipeter> 음...
<Seony> 혹시 지금 팔아도 60이 안나온다면...
<ipeter> 제일 좋은건 안사는건데, 들고다니때 허리가 끊어지니 너무 뼈저리게 느껴지고...
<ipeter> 지금 팔아도 60이 안나올수도 있어요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러면 올해 블프까지 기다리면, 걍 파는건 포기해야할 수도 있겠네요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 넹
<ipeter> 제일 좋은건 이 무거운 녀석을 그냥 계속 쓰는건데...
<ipeter> 휴우...성능좋고 값싼거 고르려다 이 무거운놈을 사서 이 후회를 하네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 근데 꼭 x1만 사고싶으신 건가요?
<ipeter> 그건 아닌데요,
<ipeter> 제가 제일 좋아하는 브랜드가 hp예여.
<ipeter> 다른 브랜드를 산다면 씽크패드 x1 carbon이구요.
<ipeter> 솔직히 델 좋은건 알겠는데, 별로 눈에는 안들어와요.
<Seony> HP 울트라북에서 성능이나 두께나 가장 맘에 드는 모델을 찾아보시고, 액수가 가능하다싶은지 한 번 알아보세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3475202&cate=112758
<ipeter> 이녀석이 제일 맘에 들죠.
<Seony> 아 근데 hp에서 제일 고성능 놋북이 울트라북이에요?
<ipeter> i7, 512
<ipeter> 아니요. 휴대용으로는 울트라북이 제일 좋은걸로 알고있어요.
<Seony> 아 걍 얇은거군요..
<Seony> 음... 이거는 i7에 512네요
<Seony> 램이 8기가인 것만 좀 아쉽고..
<ipeter> 지금 사려는 목적이 무거워서 가지고 다닐놈 찾으니, 아무래도 얇고 가벼운놈을 찾네요.
<ipeter> 네. 램이 8기가가 너무 아쉽죠..ㅠ
<Seony> 135만원에서 이 정도 수준이면,
<Seony> 160만원에서는 뭐든 다 맘에 드는거 사실 수 있을거 같은데요
<ipeter> 근데 저 i7도 그닥 성능좋은 i7이 아니라서요.
<ipeter> 이상하게 맥은 안들어와요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 네 맥은 일단 가격부터..
<ipeter> ...(...)
<ipeter> 가격....(...)
<ipeter> 네. 맞습니다.
<ipeter> 가격부터 깡패라서요.
<ipeter> 999000원짜리 사양을 맥에서 맞추려면 140은 줘야해요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어차피 맥 안좋아하시잖아요
<ipeter> 물론 free os이긴 하지만요...그래도...좀 그래요.
<ipeter> 글킨하죠.
<ipeter> 한국은 카톡을 써서 문자를 컴에서 연동하는것도 그리 큰 메리트는 못느껴서요.
<ipeter> 트위터할때는 절실히 느껴요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아주 좋아요.
<ipeter> 트위터
<ipeter> 맥용 트위터 앱은 사랑입니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3525115&cate=112758 이거 어때요
<ipeter> 제가 링크 걸어드린 모델 + 윈도우 설치
<ipeter> 모델이예요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 그런거군요... 그럼 코어i7 6세대가 옛날 꺼에요?
<ipeter> 제가 걸어드린건 free os 모델이었고, 써니님이 걸어주신건 os가 설치된 놈이요.
<ipeter> 아니요. 6세대 스카이레이크 달았어요.
<ipeter> 둘다요.
<Seony> 음... 일단 몇가지 조건으로 검색해보니ㅏ
<Seony> 160만원 안에서는 충분히 많네요
<Seony> 다만 브랜드 차이가 좀 있을뿐..
<ipeter> 휴...
<ipeter> 진짜 힘들어요.
<ipeter> 링크 걸어주신 모델이면 1모델로도 충분하겠죠?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 사실 게임 아니면 그렇게 고성능은 필요없더라구요
<ipeter> 과연 무쇠놋북 60만원에 팔릴까요?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 휴..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 암튼 제 의견은 그래요...  비싸고 좋은 걸로 하나만 사서 잘쓰자
<ipeter> 넹...
<ipeter> 맥미니 가성비는 참 좋은것 같아요.
<ipeter> 1T에, 120 스스디 16램 달아줬지만...돼지 CPU에 진주목걸이, 다이아반지 달아준 느낌이예요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 맥미니의 진정한 값어치는 전기세죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋ 그런가요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제가 맥미니랑 비슷한 성능의 저전력 소형피씨를 맞춰보려고 했는데요,
<Seony> 도저히 답이 안나와요
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 맥미니 은근 사랑이예요.
<Seony> 보드 성능이 구려서 성능은 그냥 그렇지만,
<Seony> 홈미디어 센터 역할하기엔 좋죠
<ipeter> 맞아요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 서버로 쓰기도 좋아요
<ipeter> 성능 그닥 별로인데,
<ipeter> 은근 쓰기 괜찮아요.
<Seony> 저는 맥미니를 파일 및 백업서버로 쓰거든요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 써니님 장비운용 노하우 배워야겠어요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 의외로 제가 쓰는 리눅스 서버는 코어2듀오에 램 4기가 달린 구형 놋북입니다
<Seony> 지금은 망하고 없어진 2007년도산 소니 바이오
<ipeter> 저랑 같네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제 데탑이 성능이 좋아서 사실 서버가 필요없긴 해요
<ipeter> 2007년 구매한 hp 2기가 램의 구형 놋북 우분투 14.04 돌려요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오 그렇군요
<Seony> 이번 기회에 걍 놋북 좋은걸로 하나 사세요
<ipeter> 흠...
<Seony> 안그러면, 이 고민 언제 끝날지 몰라요
<ipeter> 램 8기가 부족하지 않을까요?
<Seony> 램 추가로 더 못달아요?
<ipeter> 그러게요.
<Seony> 아예 납땜질해서 나오나요?
<ipeter> 그게 제일 짱나요.
<ipeter> 온보드 형식이라서
<ipeter> 업그레이드 불가능해요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 진짜 블랙프라이데이때 x1 질렀어야 되었나요..ㅠ
<Seony> 음 그렇군요...
<ipeter> 으으으으읔!!!!!
<Seony> 8기가라...
<Seony> 무슨 작업하냐에 따라 다르긴 하지만 그래도 8기가는 좀 아쉽긴 하겠네요
<ipeter> 그러니까요.
<ipeter> 이클립스랑 크롬만 띄어놔도 1기가 남짓 할꺼같아요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 근데 다나와에서 검색해보니까
<Seony> 놋북에 16기가 달린 모델이 몇 안되네요
<ipeter> 무쇠 5년을 쓰면서 버틸지 vs 140만원돈 hp 8ram을 살지 vs 100만원 hp 싸구려를 살지
<ipeter> 고민해봐야겠네요.
<ipeter> 네. 16기가는 드물죠!
<ipeter> 서피스북 살까요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 가격이 깡패더군요.
<Seony> 서피스 너무 비싸지 않아요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 맥북 가격 후려치던데요?
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여태 램 16기가 미만의 놋북은 써본적이 없는데 내가 너무 환경이 좋았꾸나...
<ipeter> 네..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 윈도우 쓰지마시고 리눅스 쓰세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 램 16기가 놋북은...가격이 후덜덜해요.
<Seony> 그럼 8기가로도 충분할듯
<ipeter> 지금 무쇠가 리눅스 + 램 16기가예요.
<ipeter> 근데 지금 사려는 목적의 절반이 윈도우 OS + 오피스 목적이라서요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 한국은 오피스의 노예예요.
<Seony> 저도 제가 사무실에서 미팅할 때만 들고다니는게 레노보 T530이거든요
<Seony> 램16기가 달린 건데,
<Seony> 이것도 너무 무거워서 이번에 보스한테 놋북 사달라고 한 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 무거워요.
<ipeter> 그 무게가 제 무쇠랑 같은 무게네요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 맥북도 알고보면 겁나 무거운데..
<Seony> 얇아서 그렇지, 막상 들어보면 무거워요
<ipeter> 맞아요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 숨겨진 사실이었죠.
<Seony> 이번 제 맥북 구입건은, 최소 3주는 기다려야한다니까 걍 잊고 살려구요
<ipeter> 11인치 맥이 1키로 남짓. 13인치는 1.3키로: 맥북에어요.
<Seony> 그래도 제일 좋은거 사준다니까 참아야죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 어엇
<ipeter> 회사에서 사주시는건가요?
<ipeter> +_+ 부럽다앙~
<Seony> 네 사준다고는 하는데, 그렇다고 제꺼는 아니에요
<ipeter> 흠...
<Seony> 만약 그만두게되면 반납하고 나가야하죠
<ipeter> 네...
<ipeter> 한국에는 언제쯤 귀향하실 생각이셔요?
<Seony> 맥북프로 15인치에 스스디 512, 그래픽카드 달린 모델요..
<ipeter> 푸헐
<Seony> 한국 가격이 300만원이나 하네요
<ipeter> 서피스북 최고사향만하네요.
<Seony> 한국에 아예 돌아가는거 말씀은 아니죠?
<ipeter> 아예 오는거 여쭤본거예요.
<Seony> 한국엔 안돌아가죠
<ipeter> 써니님 오시면 아주 좋을것 같아요.
<ipeter> 퇴근후에 맥주한잔~
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 안오시는군요.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<Seony> 요즘 헬조선 탈출기니 뭐니 할 정도로 사정이 안좋은데
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아이고 배얔ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 한국 가봐야 일할데도 없고
<ipeter> 사무실에서 빵터지네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아는 것도 어중간하고 실력도 어중간하고..
<Seony> 영어를 잘하는 것도 아니고
<ipeter> 헬조선 탈출기 아시다닠ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나이가 적은 것도 아니고..
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 써니님이 아시는게 어중간하다니요...
<Seony> 저는 걍 하와이에 뼈를 묻을 거에요
<ipeter> 실력이 어중간하다니요...
<ipeter> 그럼 돈 많이 벌으시고 은퇴하시면 천천히 오세요~
<Seony> 페이스북에 보면 서버사이드 아키텍쳐 모임 아세요?
<ipeter> 아니요.
<Seony> 한국 서버 엔지니어 모여있는 곳인데,
<ipeter> 잘 모르겠습니다.
<Seony> 거기서 나오는 얘기 보면, 고수들이 후덜덜하게 모여있어요
<Seony> 저는 걍 하와이에서 69살 때까지 현역으로 일하다가,
<Seony> 70살에 은퇴할 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ....
<ipeter> 좋으네요.
<Seony> 그때까지 일할 수 있을지 모르겠지만..
<Seony> 아 근데 저거 맥북 15인치 300만원 너무 비싸네요
<ipeter> 비싸죠..!
<ipeter> 차 등급이 바뀔 금액인데요?
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저야 걍 사준다니까 조쿠나 하고 받는거지만...
<Seony> 제가 위에 말씀드린대로, 놋북 받아도 쓸데가..
<ipeter> 근데 무겁지 않을까요...?!
<Seony> 회의할 때 맨몸으로 가면 뻘쭘하니까 들고다니는 용도거든요..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어차피 맥북 두께는 다 똑같긴 한데, 은근히 무겁긴 하죠..
<ipeter> 회의때 15인치 맥...
<ipeter> 무거울것 같아요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 저희 직원들 거의 다 맥북 써요
<ipeter> 왜 윈도우는 램을 많이 먹을까요.
<ipeter> 맥도 은근히 많이 먹던데요?
<Seony> 네 맥 장난 아니게 먹죠
<Seony> 맥이 윈도우보다 램 더 많이 먹을걸요
<Seony> 같은 게임도 맥에서 돌리면 사양이 더 좋아야되요
<ipeter> 맥미니가 지금 11.5기가 정도 먹네요.
<ipeter> 뭐 R, db tool, twitter, 퓨전으로 윈도우 띄어놔도 11.53이지만요.
<Seony> 이번에 맥북 받으면, 사무실에 놋북만 3대네요.  집에 한 대 가져온거 제외하고..
<Seony> 레노보 T530, W520, X200
<ipeter> 근데 체감상 윈도우 8램은 좀 버거운 느낌이예요.
<Seony> 아 4대구나
<Seony> 그러고보니 다 레노보네요
<ipeter> 레노보 좋아요.
<ipeter> 아니 씽크패드
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 예전에 사수였던 사람이 완전 레노보 빠라서... ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 온리 레노보
<Seony> 심지어 저희 서버실 서버들도 전부 레노보
<ipeter> 아.... 맥미니를 들고다닐까요??
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아..웃겨라.
<ipeter> 발상의 전환.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 맥미니는 성능이 좀...
<ipeter> 맥미니를 들고다닐까.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 글킨하죠.
<ipeter> 왜 16램을 달아줬을지 약간 후회를 하기도 하거든요.
<ipeter> 솔직히, ssd달아준거 체감 많이 못해요.
<Seony> hdd로 바꾸시면 체감 하실 거에요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그런가요.
<Seony> hdd로 다시 바꾸면 아마 속 터질걸요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 맞아요.
<ipeter> 무지게 바람개비
<ipeter> 동그르르르르를
<Seony> ssd로 바꾸고 성능향상에 대한 기대가 너무 커서 그런 거에요
<ipeter> 갑자기 또 8램이 걸리네요.
<ipeter> 아..열받아.
<ipeter> =_=
<Seony> 램 추가 장착 가능한지 알아보세요
<Seony> 그것만 된다면야..
<ipeter> 놋북은 정말 답이 없네요.
<Seony> 글쵸
<Seony> 사실 데탑 160만원이면 진짜 웍스테이션인데
<Seony> 아마 번쩍번쩍할껄요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그램 15 이번에 나온거는 되는데, LG라는 브랜드를 썩 좋아하진 않아서요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 빛의속도죠.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<Seony> 데탑도 고려해보세요
<ipeter> 진짜 컴퓨터란 무엇이다 보여줄것 같은 그런 느낌이겠죠.
<Seony> 놋북 걍 안갖구다니면 되죠
<ipeter> 안돼요.
<ipeter> 맥미니 또 버릴것 같은...
<ipeter> 그런 느낌입니다.
<ipeter> 맥미니도 사실 쓸데 없어서 너무 아까워서 직장 가져가서 직장에서 쓰겠다고 한거였어요.
<ipeter> 그렇지 않았으면 맥미니 아마 버렸을듯 싶어요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음.. 맥미니는 집에서 서버로...
<ipeter> 아니 중고로 팔거나 먼지 쌓였을듯 싶어요.
<Seony> 토렌트 받고 파일서버 쓰고 vpn 돌리고..
<ipeter> 서버는 2007년에 산 hp 놋북이요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 램 16단 놋북 자체가 거의 없네요.
<Seony> 그러게요
<ipeter> 맥프레 램 16 190만원이네요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 13인치요?
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 놀라운건 이건 학생할인 가격인데도 이렇다는 말이죠.
<Seony> 맥북에어는 램이 많이 딸리는군요...
<ipeter> 저 재직중인 학교 discount먹여도 저 가격이라는거죠.
<ipeter> 맥북에어는 16기가 램 달고 나오는것 자체를 판매하지 않아요.
<ipeter> 맥북에어 최고가 8기가 램일거예요.
<Seony> 아이맥은 어때요?
<ipeter> 좋죠..ㅠ
<ipeter> 근데 지금은 일단 놋북을 찾고 있어요.
<ipeter> 제가 주식을 하는데, 그녀석이 일단 윈도우기반으로 돌아가고
<ipeter> 그놈을 가지고 엑셀로 뽑아서 분석을 하기에
<Seony> 그러면 일단 성향은 무조건 놋북이시군요
<ipeter> 윈도우가 필요한거랍니다...ㅠ
<ipeter> 넹...ㅠ
<ipeter> 휴...
<ipeter> 어려워요.
<Seony> x1으로 원하는 사양 맞추면 얼마 나와요?
<ipeter> x1...지금 마추면 170 되죠.
<ipeter> 작년 블랙프라이데이로 돌아가고 싶네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 작년에는 얼마였는데요?
<ipeter> 150정도면 되었죠.
<Seony> 지금 홈피 나오는거 가격 보니까 157만원이네요
<Seony> 아 근데 사양이 좀 딸리는군요
<ipeter> 네.
<Seony> x1도 램은 똑같이 8기가네요
<Seony> 하드도 256이고
<ipeter> 16램에 LTE칩 박아서 쓸수있는 CTO하면 ㅎ덜덜해져요.
<Seony> 걍 로망 때문에 사시는 거면 모를까, 성능으로 봐서는 가격대비 안좋네요
<ipeter> 그냥 무쇠를 2-3년 더 쓰고 블플때 지를까요?
<ipeter> LTE칩 박아서 쓸생각하면 정말 두근두근하네요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그럼 꼭 굳이 성능이 필요하신 것도 아니네요...  아무리 봐도 x1 가격대비 성능이 별로인데요
<ipeter> 네. 그렇긴해요.
<ipeter> X1은 LTE칩 박아서 셀룰러로 쓰는것 때문이 제일 큰 매력이죠. 16램이 가능하다는것과요.
<Seony> x1 구입하시면 다른 놋북에 관심도 안갈 수 있다면, 돈 모아서 사는 것도 괜찮을 거 같네요
<Seony> 사실 연탄맥프로도 저한테는 꿈이었거든요
<ipeter> 지금 아이패드 에어2가 셀룰러로 모델로 쓰는데 참 좋아요.
<Seony> 가격대비 형편없긴하지만
<ipeter> 와이파이모델 보다 확실히 편하네요. 많이요.
<ipeter> 연탄맥프로..덜덜덜하죠.
<Seony> 네 근데 사실 그거 살 가격이면 정말 초초초 고성능 웍스테이션을 살 수 있어요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 초초초초초초초
<ipeter> 맥 너무 비싸요.
<Seony> 그래픽카드 GTX 980 이런거 두개 박아서 SLI하고,
<Seony> 인텔 제온 12코어 박고
<Seony> 램 64기가 달고
<ipeter> 네
<Seony> 근데 걍 맥프로가 제 꿈이라 산거죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 근데, x1 carbon 블플때 사도
<Seony> 사실 저희집에 놀러오는 애들 중에서 맥 모르는 사람은 이게 뭔지도 몰라요
<ipeter> 배송비 합치고 그러면
<ipeter> 참 비싸네요.
<Seony> 이게 컴퓨터야 그러면 "아 그렇구나" 그러고 말아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 그렇겠죠 외국이니..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 모르는사람 꽤 있겠죠?!
<ipeter> 아..이럴땐 미국이 부럽네요.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<Seony> 그러면 이번에 지금 쓰시는거 팔고 카본 사시는 것도 나쁘지 않을듯요...
<Seony> http://shopap.lenovo.com/kr/ko/laptops/thinkpad/x-series/x1-carbon/
<ipeter> 흠...
<Seony> 163만원짜리 있네요
<ipeter> 미국에서 들어오는 사람있나 알아볼까요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 배송이 오래 걸려서 힘들껄요
<ipeter> 들어올때 저거가지고 들어와줄 사람 제 친인척 아니면 않해줄꺼 같은데요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저거 꽤 무거운데.. 박스채는 말이죠. 게다가 부피도 커져서 배송비가 한푼이라도 더 나올지도 모르겠네요.
<ipeter> 게다가 관세까지 얻어걸릴수도 있을것 같아요.
<Seony> 원래 컴퓨터는 관세 안붙을걸요
<ipeter> 오잉? 그런가요?
<Seony> 네 제가 알기로 한미간 컴퓨터는 비과세로 알고있어요
<Seony> 근데 A/S 생각하시면 걍 국내에서 사시는게...
<ipeter> 저거 치사하게
<ipeter> 북미판은
<ipeter> LTE모듈 선택서 낄 수 있거든요
<ipeter> 옵션으로요.
<ipeter> 근데 한국은 없어요.
<ipeter> 치사 빤스
<Seony> 음 그렇군요..
<ipeter> LTE껴서 쓸수 있는게 엄청 큰 메리트거든요.
<ipeter> 당연히 추가금 내고 옵션에서 추가하죠..
<ipeter> X1 매력이 저건걸요.
<ipeter> 그래야 궁극의 모바일이죠.
<Seony> x1 매력은 얇은거 아닌가요?
<Seony> lte면... 통신사에서 데이터 쓰는 거잖아요..
<ipeter> 얇은건 hp 링크 걸어주신게 더 얇을꺼예요.
<Seony> 그런거면 그냥 스마트폰에서 테더링하는 거랑 별 차이 없지않아요?
<ipeter> lte 15기가에 7만원짜리 요금제 쓰는데, 데이터 sharing해서 유심칩 하나 더 받을 수 있거든요.
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<ipeter> 지금 아이패드 그렇게해서 쓰고 있는데, 짱아요.
<Seony> 저는 데이터를 한 달에 500메가도 안쓰는지라...
<ipeter> 그럼 15기가를 디바이스에 구애받지 않고 나눠쓸수 있어서 참 좋아요.
<ipeter> +_+
<ipeter> 와이파이 터지는 환경에서 사셔서 그래욤..
<Seony> 근데 x1은 ssd 360다는데 비용이 20만원이나 더 추가되네요..
<ipeter> 전 LTE박아쓰면 아이패드는 던져버리고 언제나 X1을 가지고 다닐꺼 같아요.
<Seony> 한국이 와이파이 터지는데가 더 많지 않아요?
<Seony> 그런 것보다는 저는 이동시간이 짧아서 그래요
<ipeter> 더 많은데, 지하철 버스같은데는 통신사 only예요.
<Seony> 그렇군요
<Seony> 참, 한국에 인터넷만 따로 몇달만 쓸 수 있는 그런거 있을까요?
<Seony> 저 이번에 한국 가는데 집에 인터넷이 없거든요..
<ipeter> 흠...제가 아는한 없어요..ㅠ
<Seony> 미국은 프리페이드가 잘되어있는데 한국에서는 무조건 계약을 해야하니..
<ipeter> 집은 어디로 묵으실 예정이세요?
<Seony> 저희집요
<ipeter> 제가 내일 정도에 통신사 가야해요.
<ipeter> KT요
<ipeter> 한번 물어볼까요?
<Seony> 네 한 번 물어봐주세요
<Seony> 핸드폰은 그래도 선불요금제 있겠죠?
<Seony> 정 안되면 그걸로 데이터 테더링해서 써야할 거 같은데..
<ipeter> 흠.
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 내일 오후에 한번 들려서 요금제 변경때문에 알아봐야하는데,
<ipeter> 한번 물어볼께요.
<ipeter> 인터넷... 한 한달 쓰실 예정이신가요?
<Seony> 네 저는 한달 있을 예정이라서요
<ipeter> spsp
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 인터넷 한번 한달동안 사용 가능한지 물어볼게요.
<ipeter> 일단 한국은 인터넷도 2~3년 약정으로 해서 집에 설치하는걸로 알고 있어요.
<ipeter> 알아보고 다시 연락 드리겠습니다.
<Seony> 집에 어머니 혼자 사셔서 인터넷을 안쓰거든요
<Seony> 넵
<ipeter> 옙
<ipeter> 전 이만 집에 들어가보겠습니다-
<ipeter> 지금 직장이었어요.
<ipeter> 결혼식에 갔다가 직장에와서 좀 노닥노닥하다가 갑니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ 일해야하는데..ㅠ
<ipeter> 할게 밀렸거든요.
<Seony> 네 들어가세요
<ipeter> 오늘 조언 감사합니다-
<ipeter> 내일 또 뵈어요!
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4235503&cpage=1
<autowiz> 홀찡님 한테 회전초밥 대접해드리고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight> zㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 아이구
<HolyKnight> 월요일이네 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 네네 월요일 이 돌아왔습니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 기쁘지 않으신가요? 월요일이 와야 화요일도 오고 수요일도.... 또다시 불금이 오는거 아니겠습니까 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 으아...
<autowiz> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?itemno=B208405051
<autowiz> 수도동파방지 히터 만원이면 될것을
<HolyKnight> eㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 안해놨다가 얼어서 공사들어가면 불편한건 물론이고 20~30 만원 금방 깨진다는 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 저거
<HolyKnight> 전기로 따뜻하게 하는건가유
<autowiz> 네 맞습니다.
<HolyKnight> eㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 단열만 잘하면 일부에만 시공해도 얼어있는 부분까지 녹여줄것도 같고 그렇습니다.
<autowiz> 저희 사무실이 좀 추운데
<autowiz> 저거 몇개사서 몸에 감고 일할까 생각중입니다. ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅜㅜㅜ
<autowiz> http://cafeptthumb4.phinf.naver.net/20151024_74/jshan0645_1445612754845GFlF8_PNG/100.png?type=w740
<autowiz> 좀 되긴했는데 건담 새로운 시리즈가 나왔네요
<autowiz> 근데 파일럿들이 자꾸 저렇게 웃통일 까고 나오는  ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> (서비스 컷인 건지 ㅋㅋㅋ)
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 날씨가 추워서 그런지 홀리찡 너무 덜덜덜 떠시는군요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 어떻게 제가 안아드려......     퍼퍽
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 야참을 먹어야겠습니다.
<autowiz> 배가 고픕니다.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 일단 자기 전에
<HolyKnight> 주식 종목을 살펴봐야겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 좋은일이 많이들 있으셔야 할텐데 말입니다 ^^
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 대충 내일 매수할 종목을 추렸습니다.
<HolyKnight> 이제 자야겠네유.
<razGon_LeO660m> 안녕하세요? 다행인 월요일입니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> Seony, aloha!!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_LeO660m> https://goo.gl/photos/vz5qqQsvcP96yhtB6
<razGon_LeO660m> 어제 눈이 많이 왔더군요.
<Seony> 헛! 상당히 많이 왔네요
<razGon_LeO660m> 예
<razGon_LeO660m> 제가 광주 온게 20년되는데 이렇게 온적은 처음이네요
<razGon_LeO660m> https://goo.gl/photos/VaHm5AmCtumVvm9u6
<razGon_LeO660m> 어제 가까운데에 스타벅스 있어서 마눌님 졸라서 갔네요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 근데 눈이 더오고 있었다는..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_LeO660m> https://goo.gl/photos/SsvAMYfeiT4AGe3z9
<razGon_LeO660m> 아열대 지역이라고 알려 졌던 광주의 오늘 출근길입니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 무슨 투머로우 영화 찍는 줄...
<Seony> 헐 그렇군요...
<Seony> 출퇴근길이 엄청 정체되겠어요..
<razGon_LeO660m> 그래도 대단한건 차들이 좀 간다는 거죠.
<razGon_LeO660m> 아직 여기 분들이 눈의 무서움을 안겪어 봐서 차가지고 나오는 경우가 많아요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 아마도 사고 많이 낫을 겁니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 광주에서 부촌중에 한 곳이 산지에 있어요.ㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 성북동 정도보다는 덜하지만 ㅎㄷㄷ 해요
<Seony> 아... 눈의 무서움...
<Seony> 그거 진짜 중요하죠...
<razGon_LeO660m> 그렇죠.
<razGon_LeO660m> 다행인건. 2일뒤에 비온다고.. 예보가...ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-16
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<DracoKr> 굿모닝
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하십니가
<HEAD|Office> 아침에 졸려 죽겟네여 ㅎㅎ ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 애기땜에 2시 반에 자니까
<autowiz_> 고생이 많으십니다 ㅜㅜ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 날씨가 겁나 춥네요..
<autowiz_> 내일 부터는 조금 덜 추울꺼라고 하더라고
<HEAD|Office> ㅜㅜ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 빨리 내일이 되었으면 좋겠습니다 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 오늘도 엄청 춥더라군요
<HEAD|Office> 어제 출근하니 오늘이 월요일인지 잘 모르겟네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> http://www.hani.co.kr/arti/society/society_general/612778.html
<autowiz_> ㅠㅠ
<HEAD|Office> 아놔
<HEAD|Office> 월요병 고치려다가 홧병생기겟네요 진짜로
<HEAD|Office> 오늘은
<HEAD|Office> 써니님이 조용하시군요
<Seony> 네 몸이 좀 안좋아서요
<Seony> 일요일이기도 하고..
<Seony> 평소 같으면 아예 컴퓨터를 안키고 게임하고 있었을텐데, 오늘은 게임에 집중하기 어려워서 켰네요
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 게임
<drake_kr> 재밌는거 없나
<Seony> 쉐도우 오브 모르도르 해보셨나요
<Seony> 안해보셨으면 강추합니다.  겁나 재밋어요
<drake_kr> 아재게이머 추천은 받아야 진리
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제가 게임은 왠만하면 1회차만 하고 바로 접어버리는데, 이건 2번 넘게 했어요
<drake_kr> 요즘 하고있는 ff6 깨면 함 해봐야것네요
<Seony> 출시된지 좀 되서, 피씨판은 아마 가격도 엄청 떨어져서 만원도 안할 겁니다
<drake_kr> 인피니티블레이드도 요즘 좀 거시기하고..
<Seony> 헐 인피니티 블레이드가 뭔가 하고 한 5초 생각했네요 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 아 월요병은 항상 힘들죠 ㅜㅠ
<autowiz_> 저는 월요병없읍니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럼 화요병 있으신가요
<ianychoi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ianychoi> (아 이런 온라인체 자제해야 되는데 ㅎㅎ)
<autowiz_> 아 ㅋㅋ  별로 심하게 그렇지 않아요 . 과음하면 다음날 무기력증 좀 있는정도
<ianychoi> 전 어제 술도 살짝 마셔서요 ㅎ
<bluedusk> Seony: 님
<bluedusk> 전에 만들었떤 bash_history 수정했어요 인스톨러 형태로
<bluedusk> https://github.com/jaekwon-park/bash_history_extend
<bluedusk> 일단 데비안, 우분투, rhel 계열은 잘 되는거 같은데
<Seony> 오오... 만드셨군요... 이건 나중에 저도 활용할 기회가 오지않을까 싶네요
<bluedusk> 그리고 파일 수전되는건 patch형태로 건건히 파일을 별도로 남기거든요
<bluedusk> 혹시나 롤백해야 할때는 바로 Patch로 잡아 넣을려고
<autowiz_> 전에 저런기능까지 포함된 접속관리 프로그램을 쓴 고객사가 하나 있었는데 시간도 기록이 남아서 참 좋았습ㄴ디다.
<bluedusk> 날짜, 접속아이디, 명령어 실행 id , 접속한 아이피 ,  bash Pid, 명령어 실행 경로, 명령어, 명령어 실행 결과
<bluedusk> 형태로 남아요
<autowiz_> 역시 블더님 대단하심
<bluedusk> 일단 깔아두면 존잘로님이 서버에 들어가서 뭐했는지 다 확인은 가능하긴 한데
<bluedusk> 존잘로님같은 초절정 고수가 뭐했는지를 확인하기 위해서
<bluedusk> ....
<autowiz_> 저는 ls , echo , cp , rm  밖에 몰라요 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 헐 제일 위험하고 중요한 명령어들은 다 알고 계시군요
<bluedusk> 역시 존잘로님 ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> 아 Seony 님 그리고 저기 Vim autocmd 명령어 도움주신거에 대해서 seony님 이메일 적어놔도 될까요?
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 영광입니다
<Seony> seowon@hawaii.edu
<bluedusk> ㅎㅎ Readme 에 반영해놨습니다 메일 주소 혹시 github 아이디도 알려주시면 멘션 걸어둘께요
<bluedusk> 설마 이맥스에서도 로그 남기고 싶어요 라는 요청이 들어오지는 않겠쬬..-_-;
<autowiz_> 자동으로 백업파일을 날짜별로 만들어주는건 있으면 편할거같아요
<HEAD|Office> 써니님은 엑박이랑 플스있으시니
<HEAD|Office> 그 뭐시냐... 레온 나오는 좀비물
<HEAD|Office> 해보셧겟네요
<Seony> 바이오 하자드요
<HEAD|Office> 네! ㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 예전에 아프리카 티비로 하는거 보고 햇는데
<HEAD|Office> 재밋어 보이긴하더라구요
<Seony> 세일할 때 사서 해봤다가 너무 오래된 게임이라서 도저히 못하겠더라구요...  그래서 때려쳤어요
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 게임이, 영상으로 볼 때랑 내가 직접 할 때랑 달라요
<HEAD|Office> 1인칭 시점으로 하는거는 재밋어 보이던데
<HEAD|Office> 어렵고 그런가요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 글쵸 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 직접 잘하는거 보니깐 재밋던데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 손발이 잘 안따라줘요
<HEAD|Office> 맨날 죽고 그러면 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 게임방송만 봐서인지 재밋어보여요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 게임방송하는 BJ들이 게임을 못하면 시청자한테 엄청 욕먹거든요... 그래서 그걸 직업으로 하는 사람들 보면 컨트롤이 평범한 사람들은 아니에요
<Seony> 그리고, 방송으로 볼 때는 괜찮은데, 막상 해보면 무서워서 못하는 경우도 많구요
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 다 한마디로 신이내린 컨트롤
<HEAD|Office> 일명 신컨 인가보네여 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 좀비물 뒤에서 따라오면 무서울듯
<Seony> 뭐 신컨까지는 아니겠지만, 적어도 방송 보는 애들이 답답하단 소리 안들을만큼은 하는거죠
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 혹시 그러면
<HEAD|Office> 써니님은 그 게임해보셧어요
<HEAD|Office> 약간 무서운게임인데 fps 이고
<HEAD|Office> 피어 어쩌구
<HEAD|Office> fear 어쩌구 하는  fps 게임인데
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 제가 안하는 게임 3가지가, 스포츠, 격투, 공포 입니다
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎ그런가요
<HEAD|Office> 저도 피파는 재미없더라구요
<HEAD|Office> 잘 못해서인지
<Seony> 제 경우는 시각적인 체험이 머리 속에서 잘 지워지질 않아서요...
<HEAD|Office> 우웃... 써니님이 의외로 유리멘탈...?!
<Seony> 그게 또 의외로 공포영화는 아무렇지 않게 봐요
<HEAD|Office> 아 아마 게임에는 자아가 주입되어서
<Seony> 게임이라는 매체가 아무래도 쌍방향 피드백이 오다보니까 좀 다른거 같아요
<HEAD|Office> 그러니까요
<HEAD|Office> 직접 나 라고 생각하니까
<HEAD|Office> 더 확 와닿는가봐요
<HEAD|Office> 철권은 좋아하실듯하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨 그것도 격투게임이라...
<HEAD|Office> 으음? 그렇다면..
<HEAD|Office> 어떤 종류를? ㅎㅎ 주로하시는지요?ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 격투게임도 못하면 얻어맞고 그러니까 열받지요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 주로 오픈월드, 총질, rpg 좋아합니다.
<autowiz_> 한참 카트라이더 많이 할때 . 저는 잘려고 누우니까
<Seony> 아, 잠입게임도 좋아해요
<Seony> 하나 더, 레이싱은 안합니다.  발컨이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 카트 코스가 천정에서 보이더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 가장 기억에 남는 잠입게임은, 메탈기어 솔리드 5였어요
<Seony> 오픈월드야 뭐 대작 많으니...
<HEAD|Office> 메탈기어 솔리드
<Seony> 메탈기어솔리드는 다 깨고나서도 후유증이 좀 컸어요
<Seony> 영문판으로 했는데, 한글판으로 다시 사서 또 해보고 싶어요
<HEAD|Office> 메탈기어 솔리드!!
<HEAD|Office> 멋진게임이죠
<HEAD|Office> 주인공이 다 깨부수고 다니는 군인
<Seony> 저는 메탈기어솔리드 5가 처음 해본 시리즈였거든요
<HEAD|Office> 거대한 머신도 혼자 다깨부시고
<Seony> 아주 재밌었어요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 뭐 게임이니깐요
<HEAD|Office> 저도 재밋게 본.거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 서니님도 그 주인공 처럼 충분히 하실 수 있으실거같습니다.
<HEAD|Office> 그런 군인이 있다면
<Seony> 특히 메기솔5는 후반부에 스컬페이스랑 빅보스랑 군용트럭에 앉아서 서로 아무 말 없이 마주보는 연출신이 잇는데, 상당히 인상적이었죠
<HEAD|Office> 그런게임이
<HEAD|Office> 연출빼면 시체라.. ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 가끔나오는 동영상보는맛에 하는거 아니겟어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 같이 깔리는 bgm 노래가 워낙 극적이고 좋아서 그렇기도 했지만, 서로 못죽여서 안달인 두 주적이 바로 코앞 면전에 앉아서 쳐다보면서 가는데 굉장히 기억에 남아요
<HEAD|Office> 메기솔 5도 그래픽이 그렇게 나쁘지 않앗던걸로 기억하는데
<Seony> 작년에 나온 게임인데 당연히 그래픽은 좋죠
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎㅎ 좋군요 죄송 ㅎ
<cuwoom> https://github.com/evanyeung/terminal-slack 해보신분? 이상하게 한글이 물음표로 나오네요  ㅠ
<Seony> 작년에 나온 최신작이기도 하면서 메기솔 마지막 작품이기도 합니다.
<HEAD|Office> 하아..
<HEAD|Office> 마지막이엇군요..
<Seony> 흐 전혀 모르시는군요...
<HEAD|Office> 동영상으로 찔금 본게 다엿는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 게임을 안하시죠?
<HEAD|Office> 아프리카로 찔끔 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 집에 플스가 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제작사인 코나미가, 총 감독을 짤랐거든요
<HEAD|Office> 게임은 집에 와이프 눈치가 보여서 폰게임만 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 어이쿠
<HEAD|Office> 코나미 이 나쁜..
<Seony> 그것 때문에 코나미는 우주급 범죄자 수준 취급 받는 회사가 됐죠
<HEAD|Office> 메기솔 메니아층 두터울텐데
<Seony> 나중에 밝혀진 사실들 때문에 더 욕먹게 됐구요...
<HEAD|Office> 돈 떄문인가요?
<Seony> 네.  제작비가 너무 많이 들어간다 였다네요
<HEAD|Office> 에잉..
<Seony> 더 큰 문제는, 마지막 엔딩 쪽에서도 풀어나가야할 스토리가 더 있었는데 코나미가 압력을 넣어서 걍 대충 마무리하게됐다는 사실도 드러나서 더 욕먹었어요
<HEAD|Office> 저같은 총싸움 매니아 한테는
<HEAD|Office> 욕먹을 짓이군요
<HEAD|Office> 저는 그 뭐시냐.. ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 검색좀 하고올게요 이름을 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 아!
<HEAD|Office> 콜오브듀티
<HEAD|Office> 모던워페어
<Seony> 아 콜옵
<HEAD|Office> 까지 해봣는데
<HEAD|Office> 후후 그 풀숲에
<Seony> 얼마 전에 모던워페어 리마스터 되서 나왔죠
<HEAD|Office> 숨어서 기어가는 장면은 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 아주 .. 게임을 하는내내 몰입하게만들엇어요.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 세일할 때까지 기다리고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 더 그래픽이 향상되서 나오나요? ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그 저격 미션이 너무너무 인상적이고 재밋엇네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 리마스터판이라서 현세대 수준으로 나왔어요
<Seony> 문제는 따로 안판다는 점...
<HEAD|Office> 크아...
<Seony> 이번에 출시한 콜옵 인피니트 워페어에 묶음으로만 팝니다ㅣ
<HEAD|Office> 풀옵으로돌리면 몰입도 대박이겟네요
<HEAD|Office> 콜옵은 싱글이 너무재밋어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 풀옵 아니어도 제 경험상 헤드폰만 끼면 괜찮던데요
<Seony> 엑박이나 플스나 어차피 옵션 수준이 중옵인데요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 맞아요 헤드폰으로
<HEAD|Office> 딱 막아주면..
<HEAD|Office> 어우..
<HEAD|Office> 우오...
<HEAD|Office> 우오!!!
<Seony> 근데 저도 와이프가 있지만 저는 게임하는데 전혀 지장없거든요.  와이프 되시는 분이랑 타협을 좀 보셔야할듯....
<autowiz_> 아직 얘기가 어릴때는 어쩔 수 없을거같습니다.
<Seony> 어디선가 봤는데, 울나라 여성은 자기 남친/남편이 취미생활이라는거 자체를 안하길 바란다더라구요
<Seony> 저 엑박 같이 하시는 분들 모임 보면, 30대 초반 유부남들이 반ㅇ이상인데요
<HEAD|Office> 저는
<HEAD|Office> 글쎄요
<HEAD|Office> 요즘엔
<HEAD|Office> 조금 누그러진거 같기도 해요
<Seony> 그분들도 다 아이들이 1살에서 5살 사이인데, 다들 시간내서 잘 합니다
<HEAD|Office> 근데 와이프가 자꾸 일을 시켜서
<HEAD|Office> 안해주면 욕을 먹거든요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<HEAD|Office> 그래서 간간히 바로할수잇는
<Seony> 그럼 일을 해주는 대신 조건을 다세요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 폰겜을 선호하는편이에요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 저에게 그런 힘따위 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 최소한 하루나 1주일에 이만큼의 개인적인 시간을 허용해달라고...
<HEAD|Office> 컴퓨터 게임 하는거 자체를 싫어해여 흑
<Seony> 남편이 로봇이 아닌 이상, 사회생활 하면서 스트레스 받고 집에 와서 스트레스 받는데, 그걸 어딘가에서 풀지 못하면 언젠가는 폭발하거든요...
<HEAD|Office> 맞아요
<HEAD|Office> 어우
<HEAD|Office> 집에서 더 욕먹어요
<Seony> 아뇨, 게임하는걸 싫어하는게 아니구요,
<Seony> 걍 뭔가를 하는거 자체가 싫은 거에요
<HEAD|Office> 그런걸까요?
<Seony> 게임 안하고 밖에 나가서 테니스 치고온다고 해보세요
<Seony> 그건 하라고 하나요?
<HEAD|Office> 그것도.. 자기일 도와주라고
<HEAD|Office> 자기도
<HEAD|Office> 같이 가자고
<Seony> 거봐요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 그랫던거같은데
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 혼자있으니까 외로우니깐
<Seony> 저는 제 와이프한테 그랬어요.  나한테 무작정 희생만 강요하지 말라고.  나도 사람이라고...
<HEAD|Office> 전 그래도 와이프 외롭게 해주고 싶진 않아요..집이 대전인데 서울로 데리고와서 맨날 집에만 잇거든요
<HEAD|Office> 친구들도 없구..
<Seony> 그럼 같이 게임을 즐기는 것도... ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 얼마전에는
<HEAD|Office> 사천성 핸드폰 다운받아서
<HEAD|Office> 하트 내놓으라고
<HEAD|Office> 막 그러던데 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 요즘엔 애기때문에 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 인스타를 합니다 대신 와이프 취미생활이에요
<HEAD|Office> 그리고 아이 용품 쇼핑..
<HEAD|Office> 그게 낙인가봐요
<Seony> 그렇군요
<HEAD|Office> 네 ㅜㅜ 항상 미안하니까 대놓고 그렇게 쎄게 나갈수도없어요 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 그래서 집에 갈때나
<HEAD|Office> 집에서 와이프 옆에서..
<Seony> 어쩔 수 없군요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 요즘엔 근데 리니지2 레볼루션에
<HEAD|Office> 빠져서
<HEAD|Office> 욕 먹고잇는데
<HEAD|Office> 꿋꿋이 하는중이에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제 와이프는 사실 사고방식이 좀 달랐던게, 제 와이프의 경우는 남자들의 스트레스를 주기적으로 풀어주지 않으면 언젠가는 폭발한다고 생각하는 사람이거든요...
<HEAD|Office> 와우
<HEAD|Office> 좋으신 마인드르 가지고 계시군요
<Seony> 서로 양보해야죠.  누구 한 쪽만 희생하라고 할 순 없잖아요
<Seony> 보통, 너만 힘드냐 나도 힘들다 하는 말 나오죠?
<Seony> 그럼 저희는 그래요.  그럼 너도 취미생활 해.  너 취미생활 하는 동안은 내가 집안일 할 테니깐.
<Seony> 뭐 결론은, 서로 돌아가면서 하고싶은거 적당히 해가면서 살아아죠
<HEAD|Office> 그렇군요..
<Seony> 안그러면 서로 지쳐요
<HEAD|Office> 하아.. 결혼생활이 쉽지많은 않네요 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 그래도
<HEAD|Office> 초반보단
<HEAD|Office> 많이 나아졋어요
<HEAD|Office> 초반에는 와이프가 정말 외로움을 많이 탓거든요
<HEAD|Office> 그리고 제가 설계업종에잇다보니까
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 평생 같이산 가족하고도 싸우는게 사람인데, 기껏 몇년 만난 사람하고 평생 잘 지내려는건 욕심일 수도 잇겠죠
<HEAD|Office> 맞아요.. ㅎㅎ 그리구 제가 맨날 3~4시에 들어가니깐
<HEAD|Office> 새벽
<HEAD|Office> 설계 하다보면 그래요.. 지금은 안그렇지만요
<Seony> 헐... 고생 많으시군요
<HEAD|Office> 현상설계같은거 하면
<HEAD|Office> 집에 못들어갈때도 많아요..
<HEAD|Office> 그래서 더 외로움을 탓엇는데
<HEAD|Office> 지금은 아이가 생겨서 인지 조금 나아진것도있고
<HEAD|Office> 그리고 조금은 누그러져서 폰게임이라도 하게 해주고있어요
<HEAD|Office> 그거에 감사하고 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그래서 충성하고있어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 근데 요즘 폰게임이 워낙잘나와서
<HEAD|Office> 정신없이 빠져서하고있어요 피시게임이 생각안날정도로..
<Seony> 그런가요?  저는 몇 번 해보고나서, "게임은 게임기로"라고 확실히 인식 박아놓고 그만뒀는데요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎㅎ 게임도 게임 나름이져 ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 이놈의 '져'체!! 이놈의 손가락
<Seony> 이번에 닌텐도에서 새로 출시하는 콘솔이 휴대용으로도 사용이 가능한데, 그거 한 번 와이프랑 타협 보시죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 전 요즘 안드로이드패드에 조이스틱이 달린 GPD라는 모델 구해서 게임하는데요
<samahui_TpC> 비록 에뮬들만 돌리지만 나름 즐겁습니다
<HEAD|Office> 가격은 얼마나 할까요?
<HEAD|Office> 가격이 합리적이어야...흑
<samahui_TpC> 그게 용량에 따라 달라요
<Seony> 정해진 가격은 30만원 정도 하는거 같아요
<samahui_TpC> 아
<HEAD|Office> 30만원.. 저에겐 별나라 이야기군요..
<samahui_TpC> 닌텐도 스위치요?
<Seony> 네 닌텐도 스위치
<samahui_TpC> 28만원 정도인거 같던데요?
<samahui_TpC> 예판 가격이 그가격인지라
<Seony> 아 그렇군요
<HEAD|Office> 보통 플스 휴대용도 그정도 하니 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TpC> 더 비싸지긴 힘들겁니다
<Seony> 휴대용도 되고 거치용도 되고...
<samahui_TpC> 저도 그녀석은 나오면 살겁니다
<HEAD|Office> 전에 인상깊게봣던게
<samahui_TpC> 정말 땡겨요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 조마난 게임기인데
<HEAD|Office> 철권이 돌아가는거에요!
<HEAD|Office> 그래픽도 좋고
<Seony> psp에 철권 있잖아요
<HEAD|Office> 네 그거 휴대용
<Seony> 저 10년 전에 구입한 psp도 철권 있는데요
<samahui_TpC> ㅋㅋ 그건 제 GPD XD 에서도 돌아가지요
<samahui_TpC> PSP에뮬도 돌아가거든요
<Seony> 오 그렇군요
<HEAD|Office> 들고 다닐수있는
<HEAD|Office> 게임기를 한번 구입해서..
<samahui_TpC> 근데 전 그것보다 오락실용 D&D돌아가는게 더 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 해볼까...
<Seony> 이제 스맛폰이 psp 하드웨어를 에뮬레이팅할 정도로 좋아졌나요?
<HEAD|Office> 근데 돈이 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 근데 스맛폰이
<HEAD|Office> 요즘 너무 좋아져서
<HEAD|Office> 게임기가 따로 필요없을정도인걸요
<HEAD|Office> 하드웨어적으로는
<Seony> 전 뭐 그래도, 패드의 진동에서 오는 손맛과 큰 화면으로 보는 감동 때문에... 폰게임은 앞으로도 안할 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 가능할거같은데 그리고 에뮬돌리는 것도 봣어요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 크..
<Seony> 아무리 해봐도, 그 액정에서 미끄러지는 조작감은 좀...
<HEAD|Office> 게임패드 끼는것도 잇던걸로 본거같은데
<HEAD|Office> 제 기억이 잘못된게 아니라면요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 몬헌도 돌아가네요
<samahui_TpC> GPD XD 라고 검색해보세요
<samahui_TpC> PS3패드 형태로 패드도 달려있어서 게임에 특화 되어있네요
<HEAD|Office> 핸드폰겜의 장점은 휴대성과 ㅎㅎ 쉬운접근성 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 인터넷 연결해서 하는게
<HEAD|Office> 저는 그리고 땡기더라구요
<HEAD|Office> 계속 데이터가 남는다고 해야하나..
<HEAD|Office> 누적되는것..
<HEAD|Office> 저마다 다른 생각이 있지만요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=4226907&keyword=gpd%20xd
<samahui_TpC> 전 32기가 제품으로 구입했네요... 정확히는 크리스마스때 선물받았어요
<HEAD|Office> 저같이 궁핍하게 사는 사람에게 폰게임은 그나마 쉬운 탈출구 같아요
<samahui_TpC> 에뮬돌리는것도 괜찮고 쉴드처럼 PC겜 원격으로 접속되니 그것도 괜찮네요
<HEAD|Office> 오오
<HEAD|Office> 그건 괜찮네요..
<lexlove> 우리집은 반대라서... 역시 집집마다 다르네요.ㅋ
<Seony> 반대라면 어떤 의미에요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저는 남편이 게임기 사달라면 바로 사준텐데
<lexlove> 제가 원하죠....ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아~
<HEAD|Office> 써니님 그냥 제가 와이프 노예에요 그냥 그렇게 이해하시면 편할거에요
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 우리집은 여러가지로 반대여서... 쇼핑만 하더라도 전 쇼핑을 안좋아해요. 아이쇼핑도 안해요.
<lexlove> 남편은 쇼핑을 좋아합니다.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 반대시군요..
<lexlove> 제 경우엔 꼭 사야할 리스트를 작성한 후 마트의 동선을 파악하여 최적거리를 계산하여 쇼핑을 끝내지요
<lexlove> 남편은 자기가 좋아하는 구역(주방용품 및 도구)에서 구경하길 좋아해요.
<Seony> 역시 이공계 출신 다우시군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그럼 저는 옆에서 이거 살거야?  물어보죠. 남편은 "아니"  그럼 제가 "그럼 왜봐?"
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋㅋ 렉스님은 남자 스타일이세요 ㅎㅎㅎ써니님 그리고 써니님의 의견을 반박할 한가지 게임을 제시할게요
<lexlove> 뭐 이런식이에요
<sksno1> 안녕하세요
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sksno1> 늦었지만 새해 복 많이 받으세요 ^^
<HEAD|Office> 새해복 많이받으세요~
<Seony> 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<lexlove> 새해 복 많이 받으세요.^^
<HEAD|Office> 써니님은 폰겜중에 클레시 오브 클랜이라고 들어보셧죠?
<HEAD|Office> 전세계적으로 유명한 폰 게임
<Seony> 네 들어는 봤어요
<HEAD|Office> 네 그거로 사람들 정모도 하고 그럽니다 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 한가지 예로 미운우리새끼의 김건모가 유명하지요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 그건 알고있어요
<Seony> 근데 그거 지속적으로 과금하는 방식 아닌가요?
<HEAD|Office> 과금 하면쎄지는거죠
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎ 과금안해도 잘 되던데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 돈이 게임 내 밸런스를 깨는 거군요
<HEAD|Office> 폰겜들이 좀 그런게잇긴해요
<HEAD|Office> 무료인데신 그런곳에서 과금을유도하죠
<Seony> 전 그냥 돈 주고 구입해서 이번 세대 콘솔 망할 때까지 플레이하는 걸로... ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 하지만 그렇게 안해도 잘 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎㅎ 써니님 스탈이 있고 전 저 스탈이 있고 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 글쵸
<HEAD|Office> 렉스님 스탈이있고 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그나마 제가 가장 많이 플레이했던 게임이 뭔가 하고 봤더니,
<Seony> 데스티니라는 총질 게임이었는데, 500시간 넘게 했더라구요
<Seony> 근데 제가 아는 엑스박스 동호회 분 몇몇분은 2500시간... ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 허억
<Seony> 그양반들은 대체 밥 먹고 게임만 하는지..
<Seony> 더 웃기는건, 2500시간 넘긴 분 중 한 분은 이미 나이가... 딸래미가 고3
<Seony> 예전에 그 동호회 회원분 한분이 그러더라구요... 세상에 할 게임이 얼마나 많은데 인생의 귀중한 시간을 몇몇 게임에만 쏟냐고...
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 저랑 비슷하네요 ㅎㅎ저는 한개빠지면 그거만 진득하게 파느라 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 자기는 그 시간에 차라리 다른 게임 더 하겠다고 하더라구요... 저도 그 얘기 듣고 뭔가 깨달은게 잇어서, 바로 접었어요
<HEAD|Office> 그런것도잇죠
<HEAD|Office> 그 게임에 아주 통달해서
<HEAD|Office> 숨겨진 미션
<HEAD|Office> 숨겨진 포인트
<HEAD|Office> 공략
<Seony> 아직 많이는 못해봤지만, 그래도 이번 세대 콘솔 게임들은 한 80개는 해본거 같네요
<HEAD|Office> 이런거를 더 좋게 내놓을수도잇지요 ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 제가 알기론 콘솔게임은 숨겨진 뭔가를 찾아내는 재미도 있다고 들엇어요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 항상 게임사에서 매니아들을 위해 뭔가 숨겨놓더라구요
<Seony> 그런 거에 집착하는 유형들이 있죠
<HEAD|Office> 제가 그런 스탈인가바요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭔가를 숨겨놓는게 아니라, 도전과제 라고 하는게 있어요
<Seony> 예를 들어서,
<Seony> 콜옵에서, 슬라이딩하면서 적 2명을 죽여라
<Seony> 이런거 달성하면 몇점을 주는 거죠
<HEAD|Office> 맞아요
<HEAD|Office> 뭔가 근성을 불러일으키는 뭔가가있어요ㅕ
<Seony> 게임마다 만점이 있어서, 모든 게임을 다 만점을 찍어야 직성이 풀리는 유형들이 있어요
<Seony> 저는 도전과제 무시합니다.  시간 아까워요
<Seony> 그 시간에 딴거 더 하고말지
<HEAD|Office> 만점까진 아니더라도 ㅎㅎ 숨겨진 뭔가를
<HEAD|Office> 찾아내는 재미도..
<HEAD|Office> .후후... 써니님하고 저하고 게임관이 조금 다른거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> HEAD|Office님 같은 유형도 딱 분류가 되어있어요 ㅋㅋ  링크 하나 드릴께요
<Seony> https://namu.wiki/w/%EC%98%A8%EB%9D%BC%EC%9D%B8%20%EA%B2%8C%EC%9E%84%204%EB%8C%80%20%ED%94%8C%EB%A0%88%EC%9D%B4%EC%96%B4%20%EC%9C%A0%ED%98%95
<Seony> 이거 보시면, 헤드님은 딱 2번째 유형에 정확히 들어맞네요
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋ 저는 약간 변형인거같애요
<HEAD|Office> 달성가 이면서
<Seony> 아 그렇군요
<HEAD|Office> 채팅을 좋아합니다 ㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 채ㅋ팅과 달성과
<HEAD|Office> 채팅족과 달성가
<HEAD|Office> 그러니까 그래프가 사선으로쭈욱 길게 그려지는군요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 사실 게임을 하는게
<HEAD|Office> 사람들하고 이야기하고
<HEAD|Office> 친해지고
<HEAD|Office> 그러면서 더 재미를 느끼고 그런것도잇거든요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그래서 콘솔을 많이 안하는이유도잇어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 글쵸
<lexlove> 저는 모험가에 가까운 듯 하네요
<HEAD|Office> 얼리어답터죠
<HEAD|Office> 써니님은 정말 모험가에
<HEAD|Office> 가까우신게
<HEAD|Office> 새로운 기기나 그런거에
<HEAD|Office> 엄청 관심을 가지시잖아요? ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 같은 맥락이라고 볼수있을거같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ  꼭 그렇진 않은데요
<HEAD|Office> 그런가요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 직접 나서서 베타테스터가 되고싶진 않아서요
<HEAD|Office> 베타테스터는
<HEAD|Office> 맞아요..
<HEAD|Office> 안좋은게많으니깐
<HEAD|Office> 실속을 추구하는 모험가 정도가 되겟군요 ㅎ
<Seony> 뭔가를 사서 이리저리 돌려보고 꼬아보고 하는 것도 별로 안좋아해요
<Seony> 일종의, 이상적인 상태를 만들어놓고 그걸 계속 쭉 잘 유지보수하는 성격입니다
<HEAD|Office> 예전에 그런종류가잇엇는데
<HEAD|Office> 사람의 종류가
<HEAD|Office> 몇가지잇는데 구매하는사람
<HEAD|Office> 맨 처음 앞이 얼리어답터고
<HEAD|Office> 그담이 어쩌구 저쩌구
<HEAD|Office> 그런 종류가잇엇어요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 써니님은 중간보다 약간 앞쪽?
<Seony> 그런거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎㅎ 저는
<HEAD|Office> 딱 중간이에요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 너무 새로운거는 안좋아해요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 기존의 안정적인 것에 매리트를 느끼면
<HEAD|Office> 그거에 쭈욱 매달리는 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그래서 변화가 너무 없어서 문제긴해요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 저는 이제 컴퓨터 끄고 폰으로 챗 하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 재순님 안녕하세요~
<HEAD|Office> 넵~ 그러셔요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonKR> Hi~ 입니다. ^^
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎ 오늘은 좀 늦게들어오셧네요 ㅎ
<jasonKR> ㅎ 오전에 많이 바쁘기도 했었고...접속했어도 글 못 봤을..ㅠㅠ
<HEAD|Office> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ 요즘 연초라
<HEAD|Office> 많이 바쁘시겟네요 ㅎ
<bluedusk> jasonKR: 님 저 카메라 사고 싶은데 어케요?
<HEAD|Office> 제가 그러고보니 써니님하고 이야기에 집중하다보니까 다른분들 이야기에 귀 기울이지 못햇네요..ㅜㅜ
<DracoKr> 사요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 다시 돌려보니 사마휘님과렉 스님의 이야기에 귀 기울이지 못햇어요..ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 근데
<HEAD|Office> 제가 써니님한테 강력하게 제 의견을 어필한건 첨이네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<HEAD|Office> 나름 게임에 소신을 가지고있어서그런가
<lexlove> 그런가 봅니다.ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 같이 게임 이야기 하니깐 재밋긴하네요 ㅎㅎ 공통사가 있으니깐 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 하아 ㅜㅜ 남자들은 역시 게임없인 못사나봅니다 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 놉 게임 없이 살수 있어요
<HEAD|Office> 우오?
<lexlove> 솔직히 남자들도 그러는데 여자가 게임한다고 하면 시선이 어떻겠어요....
<lexlove> 전 여자들 모임에서 게임이나 프라모델같은 이야기를 안해요....
<HEAD|Office> 게임없이 살면 뭔가 술이나  다른이야기를 하겟지요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 흠
<lexlove> 그래서 수다모임에 다녀오면 나름 피곤해요.ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 화장품이 어쩌고 애기가 어쩌고
<HEAD|Office> 렉스님은 그런 모임 잘 안나가실거같아요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이번에 주식을 샀는데
<drake_kr> 부동산은 어떻게 하나
<jasonKR> blue dusk: 걍 사요.
<HEAD|Office> 맞아요 여자분들이 부동산이랑 주식이란
<lexlove> 잘 안나가긴 하지만  정예부대모임에는 참석해야하니까요.ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그런거 이야기 많이한다던데
<HEAD|Office> 요즘 핫하다는 찌라시 정보가 다 거기서나온데요
<bluedusk> jasonKR:  이미 결제 하려고 12개웧 할부로 질렀는데 체크카드는 할부 안해준데요 ㅋ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 니야까 사시게여?
<HEAD|Office> 그래서 그런 모임에는 싫어도 나가야 하시는게 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 노트북이랑 베이스랑 기존에 있던 카메라 팔면 총알은 대충 마련될듯
<bluedusk>  drake_kr 아뇨 소니꺼 a99 mk2  요
<drake_kr> 그럼 니야까 사실거잖아요
<lexlove> 그래서 제가 여기 있나봅니다. ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 그러고보니까
<drake_kr> 요즘 mgs는 번역판이 있어요?
<HEAD|Office> 렉스님은 홍일점이시잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 영문판은 말을 못 알아먹겠고 일어판은 글자를 못 알아먹겠고..
<drake_kr> 아.. 반쪽짜리 인생
<sksno1> MGS 혹시 메탈기어솔리드 말씀하시는건가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<sksno1> 펜텀페인은 한글판 있습니다.
<HEAD|Office> 렉스님이 있어야 아얄씨 분위기가 중화가 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오
<lexlove> HEAD|Office: 홍일점은 아녀요.ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 에
<HEAD|Office> 에? 또 누구 있어요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저분은 그냥 머리긴 공대생 아니에요?
<sksno1> 사놓고 와이프 눈치보느라 못하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 머리긴것은 어찌 아셨지요?
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 공대 여자는 신입생만 꾸미는듯
<drake_kr> 선배들 보면 맨날 떡진머리에 모자쓰고 과잠입고다니던데
<drake_kr> 쇼핑할 시간이 있다는걸 신기해하고...
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ 오랫만에 놀러왔습니다~
<lexlove> jun_: 안녕하세요.^^
<drake_kr> Mgs는 리부트 안 하려나...
<jun_> lexlove: 럭스님 오랫만이예요~ 그쪽도 많이 춥죠???
<drake_kr> 코나미가 코지마를 짤랐다고요!?!?
<lexlove> 위쪽보다야 안춥겠지만 저는 춥습니다.ㅠㅠ 회사 수도도 얼었어요.
<HEAD|Office> 아까
<HEAD|Office> 코나미욕하고잇엇는데
<HEAD|Office> ê·¸
<HEAD|Office> 게임이름..
<HEAD|Office> 뭐시냐..
<drake_kr> 코지마 히데오
<drake_kr> 메타루 기아 소리도
<HEAD|Office> ㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 맞아요
<HEAD|Office> 메타루 기아 소리도 데쓰
<HEAD|Office> 하이!
<HEAD|Office> 도우죠
<jun_> lexlove: 저는 주말동안 추위에.... 이불밖은 위험하겠구나 싶어서 집에만 있었죠...집도 춥긴하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 집에 텐트 치면 덜 추워요
<jun_> 저희집이 텐트를 칠정도로 크지 않습니다..ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> ?
<drake_kr> 침대 위에도 텐트 치는데요
<HEAD|Office> 드레이크님은
<HEAD|Office> 아마도
<HEAD|Office> 대딩일듯ㅎ
<drake_kr> 오
<lexlove> 집안용 텐트가 따로 있어요
<HEAD|Office> 삘이 오네요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 감사합니다
<HEAD|Office> 아니 그냥... 그렇다고요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 아닌가요?!
<HEAD|Office> 설마 40먹은 아재일수도..
<drake_kr> 칫
<HEAD|Office> 대딩 아니군요..
<sksno1> 40이라고 꼭 모두 다 아재는 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그러니까요 아재란말은 취소할게요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 말투가 전혀 그런거 같지 않아서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> sksno1: 40대이시군요
<HEAD|Office> 우웃..
<HEAD|Office> 예리..
<jun_> 전 그냥 아재할랍니다...ㅎㅎㅎ
<sksno1> 아직은 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저도 아직은..
<jun_> 아재아니라고 바둥바둥대는것보단... 그냥 인정하고 쿨하게 아재개그 하는게 편합니다 저는
<drake_kr> 근데 얼마전에 니리지 잠깐 했는데
<HEAD|Office> 니리지?
<HEAD|Office> 아 리니지
<drake_kr> 제 나이를 밝히니까
<drake_kr> 제 별명이 막내가 됐어요
<HEAD|Office> 훼이크같아요
<drake_kr> 음 훼이크라고 하기엔
<drake_kr> 정모를 했으니까요...
<HEAD|Office> 정말요?
<drake_kr> 진짜 막내
<HEAD|Office> 다들 나이가 중후 하신
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아줌마들 많이들 하시데요?
<HEAD|Office> 아줌마가 리니지를요?!
<lexlove> 아줌마를 무시하시나요?
<drake_kr> 직접 본거중에 제일 연세 많으신 분이 일흔 둘
<lexlove> 미래의 저희 모습이 아닐까요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 서른이 넘어 게임하고 있는데 막내라니
<HEAD|Office> 헉
<HEAD|Office> 렉스님 죄송합니다
<drake_kr> 던파 정모는 끽해야 피자치킨인데
<HEAD|Office> 렉스님은 아직 아니시잖아요
<drake_kr> 리니지는 호프집 예약..
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 아 드레이크님 리니지 하시는구나
<drake_kr> 한때 미친듯이 했어요
<HEAD|Office> 저도요.. ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 근데  요령이없어서 하다가 48에서 쌈질만 하다가 접엇지만 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 오토만 잡고댕기고 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 요즘은 워낙에 다들 잘해서..
<drake_kr> 전 랭커였어요
<HEAD|Office> 그래서 향수에 빠져서 폼겜으로 리니지2 하고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 와우
<drake_kr> 스타도 랭커
<HEAD|Office> 겸손하시네요
<HEAD|Office> 본인이 잘하시는데
<HEAD|Office> 다들 잘하신다고 하시니
<drake_kr> 물론 지금은 승률 3프로밖에 안되지만..
<jasonKR> "HEAD| Office> 근데  요령이없어서 하다가 48에서 쌈질만 하다가 접엇지만 ㅋㅋ" 48은 레벨이요? 나이요?
<drake_kr> 레벨일거에요
<HEAD|Office> 네..
<HEAD|Office> 제 나이가 48 이면..
<drake_kr> 사람들이 많이 접는 레벨
<HEAD|Office> 흑 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 48이면 여기서 거의 연장자 아닌가요?
<jasonKR> 막내쯤?!
<drake_kr> 제가 접을때는 77레벨
<HEAD|Office> 우어...
<HEAD|Office> 와 70단위
<drake_kr> 근데 요즘은 그렇게 못 하겠어요
<HEAD|Office> 일하니까 그렇지 못하죠 뭐.. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아니요
<drake_kr> 같이 할사람이..
<HEAD|Office> 아.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 리니지 자동 너무많고
<HEAD|Office> 중국인 너무 많고
<drake_kr> 그냥.. 왕 있는 게임 해요 요즘은
<HEAD|Office> 왕있는게임이요?
<drake_kr> 난이도는 항상 이지모드
<HEAD|Office> 아하..
<HEAD|Office> 아 근데 잠깐..
<drake_kr> 20대땐 곧 죽어도 하드였는데 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> jasonkr 48이면 막내라구요?!
<jasonKR> ㅋㅋㅋ 통과! 하시죠~ ^^
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 드레이크님
<drake_kr> 막내는 아니어도 왕고를 바라보기엔 좀..
<HEAD|Office> 사학년..
<sksno1> 나이를 먹으니까 순발력이 떨어지더라고요 ㅎㅎ FPS 게임같은거하면 부모 안부를 너무 많이들 물어보셔서 못하겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 아 일하다가 빵터질뻔햇어요..
<drake_kr> 부모님 안부는 lol이...
<sksno1> 요즘에는 플스끼고 혼자 해요
<sksno1> 아니면 디아 혼자 방 만들어서 놀고 ㅎㅎㅎ
<sksno1> 물론 와이프 잘때하죠 ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅜㅜ 여기서 나는 어린이인가..
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/96KANWK9/IMG_0182.JPG
<sksno1> 와이프는 토익공부하는줄 알아요 ㅎㅎ 뭐 게임하다보면 영어가 많이 나오니 틀린말은 아니라고 우기고 싶지만
<HEAD|Office> 크흐흐..
<drake_kr> Jlpt 준비한다고 하세요
<HEAD|Office> 콘솔겜은
<sksno1> 와이프께서 일본어를 할줄 아시는 분이라.....
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> 친구 보니깐
<lexlove> sksno1: 저도 디아2 합니다.
<drake_kr> 갓오브워 둘이서 열심히 하던데..
<HEAD|Office> 폰겜이요?
<drake_kr> 3는 안하세요?
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 3는 처음에 나왔을때 해봤는데 영 재미가 없더라구요
<HEAD|Office> 아 또 딴거랑 햇갈렷네
<drake_kr> 오..
<sksno1> 메피스토가 너무 불쌍해서...
<drake_kr> ... 수능날 아침 훨윈드를 돌면서
<drake_kr> 공부해야 되는데.. 라고 생각했죠
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sksno1> 다행하게도 수능 보고 나서 디아2가 나왔어요
<sksno1> 인생의 큰 변곡점이 고3때 올뻔 했죠
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 대학 1학년은 브루드워가 망쳐줬죠
<HEAD|Office> 미치겟네..
<HEAD|Office> 아 수능날아침 휠윈드를 돌앗다고요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 아. 좀 웃고와야겟어요 미칠거같아요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 다들 그러지 않나요
<head_irccloud> 아우..
<drake_kr> 소포겐
<DracoKr> 어휴...템플릿언더바가 왤케 이해가 안되지 -_- 머리가 굳었나
<head_irccloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 저도 한때 와우에 빠져서 헤어나오질 못했을때가 있었죠
<lexlove> 매일 레이드 3~4시간씩 뛰고..
<drake_kr> 다행히 와우는
<drake_kr> 북미섭을 해서
<drake_kr> 깊게 빠지진 않았어요
<head_irccloud> 아 ...휴 저 웃기지좀 마세요 드래이크님
<drake_kr> 제가 뭘...
<head_irccloud> 터져서 웃다가 눈 치 보여서 나와서 이제 들어가요 ㅠㅜ
<head_irccloud> 아 이제 좀 진정이 됫네요
<sksno1> 리니지 2를 하다가 와우를 접했는데... 여자 엘프를 보다 와우 캐릭터를 보니 딱히 하고 싶은 생각이 안들더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋ 전 호드였어요.
<lexlove> 자꾸 보다보면 정이 듭니다.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 타우렌
<DracoKr> 닮았...
<sksno1> 저도 호드였는게 캐릭이 기억 안나네요.. 직업은 사냥꾼이었는데
<lexlove> 저도 사냥꾼~
<drake_kr> 지금 가산에 택시타고 갈까..
<DracoKr> @_@
<jun_> ?.?
<drake_kr> 타우렌 흑마였어요
<drake_kr> Wraith서버
<lexlove> ㅋㅋ 전 말퓨리온서버
<DracoKr> 사실 와우는 잘 몰라요. 워크3에서만 타우렌을 봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<sksno1> 헛.. 저도 말퓨리온이었는데
<DracoKr> 그러고보니 워크3이후 게임을 별로 못한듯.
<lexlove> 헛;;;
<lexlove> 라이프길드였어요
<sksno1> 서버 이름을 기억못해 친구가 말은 퓨후루루 라고 운다고 해서 기억했던 기억이 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저 질문하나 올립니다.
<jun_> 저는 블엘 성기사였습니다!
<drake_kr> 워크래프트 하면 역시
<drake_kr> 썩씨딩 유. 뽜덜
<lexlove> vi편집기에서 한글이 써지긴 하나 저장이 안되네요. 강제로 닫고 열면 깨진 글씨로 나와요.
<drake_kr> 잉코딩
<HEAD|Office> 다들 와우에서 한가닥들 하셧군요.
<drake_kr> 전 와우 많이 안했는데요
<drake_kr> 거긴 이미 수정자본주의라서
<HEAD|Office> 아 드레이크님은 리니지 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 자유경제의 표본 리니지
<HEAD|Office> 완전
<HEAD|Office> 장사꾼 많죠 리니지 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 귀속아이템이 없었죠
<drake_kr> 현금거래를 할만큼 귀한 아이템도 잘 없고요..
<drake_kr> 아 귀속아이템이 없으니 귀한 아이템은 현물의 가치만큼 올라가는것도 많았죠..
<drake_kr> 집판검이라던지 12강화라던지 9강화라던지
<HEAD|Office> 집행검 하나가
<HEAD|Office> 집한채 값이라던데
<sksno1> 리니지가 자유경제라는 말이 참 공감가네요.
<sksno1> 중국의 값싼 노동력이 밀려들어와 일반 유저는 아이템을 구매하기 힘들어졌죠
<HEAD|Office> 맞아요
<HEAD|Office> 중국인이 겜 다 망쳐놧어요..
<HEAD|Office> 거기다가
<HEAD|Office> 각종 오토와
<HEAD|Office> 난무하는 중국인들
<HEAD|Office> 그거땜에
<HEAD|Office> 쌈질만 맨날하다가
<HEAD|Office> 카오되고
<HEAD|Office> 템 떨구고
<HEAD|Office> 그러다가 접엇어요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 여튼 그냥 추억만 있네요 리니지는 ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 근데 리니지2 레볼루션 폰겜하고있고 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 하시는분있나요 혹시? ㅎㅎ
<JasperK> 저요
<JasperK> 무과금으로 열심히 하고 있어요.
<HEAD|Office> 우오!!!
<HEAD|Office> 어디서버에요
<JasperK> 이제 44렙이네요 ㅋ
<JasperK> 무슨 09 였는데...
<JasperK> 켄뭐시기였나 .. 서버이름은 가물가물하네요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 켄 라우헬인가보다ㅓ ㅎㅎ
<JasperK> 몬스터코어 작업한다고 레벨업보다 ... 노가다중이네요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 저는 오렌 3이에요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 저는 신경안쓰고 그냥 렙업열심히 하고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<JasperK> 오늘 갑자기 R 등급 아이템이 2개가 나와서 대박이다! 라고 외치는 중
<HEAD|Office> 오오 축하드려요 ㅎㅎ
<JasperK> ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 나중에 서버 통합같은거 하면좋은데 ㅎㅎ
<JasperK> 뭐 사람 좀 줄면 자연스럽게 하지 않을까요?
<HEAD|Office> 아하 그렇겟죠? ㅎㅎ
<JasperK> 지금도 옆에서 엘프유적지 2층 코어작업중이네요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 나중에 같은서버에서 뵐수있기를 ㅎㅎ
<JasperK> 네 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 전 코어작업 하기가 너무 지낫어요 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 그냥 하다보니까 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 써니님이말햇던 타입이랑 멀어지네요 ㅋㅋ
<JasperK> 전 레벨 37인가.. 그즈음부터 시작...
<HEAD|Office> 저는 오렌 3섭이에요 ㅎㅎ
<JasperK> 44레벨이 되도록 코어작업만 계속 ㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 지루할거같아요 ㅜㅜ
<JasperK> 음.. 잘때 켜두고 자요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋ 그럼 저는 폰이 터질거같아서
<HEAD|Office> 잘떄는 끄고잡니다 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 아이패드로는 배터리충전이 못따라가서 ㅎㅎ
<JasperK> ㅎㅎ 맞아요.
<JasperK> 왠만한 폰은 다 못버티는 듯
<HEAD|Office> 네 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 저는 아이폰se라
<HEAD|Office> 잘 버티나봐요
<HEAD|Office> 발열이 그나마 적어서
<HEAD|Office> 요즘 지하철 보면
<HEAD|Office> 다들 그거하고있어요 ㅋㅋ
<JasperK> 그렇게 인기인가요?
<JasperK> 전 외국에 있어서 사실 실감을 못하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<JasperK> 그냥 옛날 리니지2 하던게 생각나서
<HEAD|Office> 퇴근할때 꼭 3~4명씩은 보는데요 뭘 ㅎㅎ 제가 있는곳에만
<HEAD|Office> 지하철 칸에서 ㅎ
<JasperK> 많이 하는군요.
<HEAD|Office> 네 ㅎㅎ 그정도면 엄청 하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<JasperK> 역시 넥슨이 돈방석에 앉는 이유가 있군요
<HEAD|Office> 넷마블 ㅎ
<JasperK> ㅇ아.. 넷마블
<JasperK> 어디서 만든건지도 모르고 그냥 리니지니까 설치함 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 핸드폰으로 알피지 게임을 한다는거차제가
<HEAD|Office> 대박인거죠 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 진짜 필드도있고 ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 요새전이랑 공성도 인제할꺼고
<HEAD|Office> 지금 그래서 혈을 열심히 키우고있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<JasperK> 전 혈맹은 그냥 피의증거 쓸곳이 없어서 가입하고
<JasperK> 설렁설렁 유랑중 ㅎㅎ
<JasperK> 가장 오래한 게임은 이브온라인인데,
<JasperK> 너무 시간을 많이 쓰게 되서 접었고,
<JasperK> 요샌 게임을 거의 안하다가 리니지2레볼루션 하네요..
<HEAD|Office> 피의 증거
<HEAD|Office> 혈맹에
<HEAD|Office> 기부하고
<HEAD|Office> 경험치나
<HEAD|Office> 다른 아이템 사시지요 ㅎ
<JasperK> 기부는 했는데, 그걸로 아이템을 살 수 있나요?
<HEAD|Office> 그러고 보니 어쩌다 우분투 채널이 게임채널이된거같은 느낌적인 느낌은뭘까
<HEAD|Office> 네 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 기부 하셔서
<JasperK> ... 몰랐네요... 감사합니다
<HEAD|Office> 그걸로 경험치 나
<JasperK> 기부는 다 해뒀는데..
<HEAD|Office> 그럼
<HEAD|Office> 뭐 쌓인거잇을거에요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 경험치 사면 꽤많이줘요 15개당 6만인가 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 10개 한정이고요 ㅎㅎ
<JasperK> 328개 있나보네요.
<HEAD|Office> 헉
<HEAD|Office> 그거 그냥
<HEAD|Office> 경험치로
<HEAD|Office> 다 사서 먹으세요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 렙업쭉쭉됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<JasperK> ㅎㅎ 레벨은 일단 코어작업으로 ...
<HEAD|Office> 아 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 넵 알아서 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎㅎ혹시나해서 하는분있나햇는데
<HEAD|Office> 있긴있네요 ㅎㅎ
<JasperK> ㅎㅎ 그럼 전 이만 숙면을 취하러..
<HEAD|Office> 네 ㅎㅎ 쉬세요 ㅎ
<lexlove> vim에서 한글깨짐현상때문에 고생했는데 한줄 삽입으로 해결이 되네요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 직접입력한 것은 아무 문제가 없는데 FTP로 다른 호스트에서 올린 것은 한글이 다 깨지고 한글로 수정해도 저장이 안되더라구요.
<lexlove> set  fileencondings=euc-kr,utf-8  <-- 요 한줄로 해결이 되다니 약간 허망합니다.ㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 해결하셧나요?
<lexlove> 네. 해결했어요.^^
<HEAD|Office> 오오 축하드려요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 렉스님도 뭔가 저런거쓰시니
<HEAD|Office> 전문적인 냄새가 나는군요
<HEAD|Office> 냄새라니!!! 이 방정맞은 손가락ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 아뇨. 완전 초보에요. 걍 켰다가 끄는 정도에요.ㅠㅠ
<DracoKr> 스멜이 스멜스멜~
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<DracoKr> 안녕하세요
<imsu> lexlove: DracoKr: 오랜만에 뵙습니당 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 메일 보고 상주하려고 접속했습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 오오오
<HEAD|Office> 확실히 전보다 많아졋어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 너무 무심했던 모습을 반성하며 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<HEAD|Office> 임팩트있는 단어를 쓰셧나보네요 써니님이
<lexlove> 와~
<HEAD|Office> 짝짝짝
<imsu> 늦었지만 새해복들 많이 받으셔요(완전 늦었네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ)
<DracoKr> 설 전이라 유효합니다
<DracoKr> 설연휴후 일주일 정도까지는 새해복 인사는 유효하죠 ㅎㅎ
<DracoKr> 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<lexlove> 새해 복 많이 받으세요.^^
<HEAD|Office> 새해복 많이 받으세요 ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 근데 이번 설 연휴 오나전
<HEAD|Office> 완전 헬이더구요
<HEAD|Office> 금토일 이에요 ㅡㅡ
<HEAD|Office> 다행히 월요일은 대체휴일이긴하지만
<DracoKr> 추석에게 모든걸 밀어준 설연휴죠
<lexlove> 살짝 추석 검색하고 왔어요.ㅎㅎ 정말 대박이네요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 앞으로 9개월 남았네요~
<pchero_work> 새해 복 많이 받으세요. ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> iperf.x86_64
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 월요일만
<HEAD|Office> 연차내면
<HEAD|Office> 일주일하고 하루 더쉬네요
<HEAD|Office> 아니지
<HEAD|Office> 대박이네
<HEAD|Office> 10일 쉬네
<HEAD|Office> 후아
<HEAD|Office> 완전 전국민 방학이다
<DracoKr> 5월 어린이날때도 잘만 하면 일주일 쉽니다
<HEAD|Office> 에이
<HEAD|Office> 어린이날은
<HEAD|Office> 중간에 구멍이 넘 많아서 안될껄요 ㅎㅎ
<DracoKr> http://news.khan.co.kr/kh_news/khan_art_view.html?artid=201701091521001&code=940702
<HEAD|Office> 5월 첫재쭈를 최대 9일의 황금연휴로?!?! 대박이네
<HEAD|Office> 만약되면
<HEAD|Office> 이버년도는 쉴복이 터진거군
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 정부가 세금이 없긴 없나보네요
<imsu> 자꾸 놀라고해 ㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 놀면서
<HEAD|Office> 돈을쓰라 이건가요
<HEAD|Office> 놀아도 공무원 밥은 줘야되잖아요
<lexlove> 저는 퇴근합니다.^^
<sungyo> 파이썬으로 이런 저런 객체를 만지고 있자니 이제는 뭐 이것 저것 다 객체로만 보이네요;;;
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎ 파이썬 잼있죠. ㅎ
<sungyo> 혹시 xml 처리하실 떄 파이썬 ElementTree 모듈 쓰시나요?
<pchero_work> 아니요.. ^^;;
<pchero_work> xml 처리를 안해서요.
<pchero_work> 말씀하신 모듈이 뭔지 모르겠네요. ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-17
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 아녀하세여
<drake_kr> ㄴㅇ
<jun_> 두줄에 완성하셨군요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~!
<jun_> autowiz_: 오즈형~ 저 큰일이예요~
<autowiz_> 으응?
<jun_> autowiz_: 장비 접속 정보가 없어서 어찌 접속해야하지 라고 생각했는데... 계정 비번이 있어도 어찌 접속하는지도 모르고 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 서버 빼고서 ip정보도 없어요ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 콘솔에 모니터붙여야지
<autowiz_> ip대역별로 scan 하거나 패킷 캡쳐 해서 보는방법있는데 , 무식한 방법이고 ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 담당자 회의하는거 같으니 쉬었다가 기계실 들어가야겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<JasperK> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> JasperK: 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> http://winbuzzer.com/2017/01/15/windows-10-subsystem-for-linux-now-allows-suse-linux-installations-xcxwbn/
<Feren^IRCCloud> Windows가 이젠 SUSE도 지원한다네요
<samahui_TpC> 맛점들 하세요~
<lex_work> 출장갑니다~
<jasonKR> 존 윅 (존 웍)이 영화요? 전자오락이요?
<autowiz_> 제가 아는건 영화입니다.
<jasonKR> ^^
<DracoKr> 액션영화 죠...
<DracoKr> 범죄조직 보스 아들이 막가다가 맘에 안드는 놈 있어서 집에 쳐들어가 패서 기절시키고 차 훔치고, 개를 죽임.
<DracoKr> -> 알고보니 그 피해자는 그 조직을 있게한 전설적 킬러. 은퇴하고 아내가 죽어서 아내의 선물인 개와 차만 정을 주고 있었는데 그걸 건드린거였음
<DracoKr> -> 조직 전멸. 끝
<jasonKR> 어? 드라코님 말투가 드레이크님 닮아간다? ㅋ
<DracoKr> 이 나이에 뭔가 변할리가요
<jasonKR> 여긴 노땅크리'인가? ㅋ
<DracoKr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> dkdk wj
<HEAD|Office> 아아 정말 미추어 버리겟네
<HEAD|Office> 예스맨인 상사때문에 이게뭔 개고생이냐
<HEAD|Office> 그래놓고 나한테 다 떠넘기고 ..아 지나..
<HEAD|Office> 진짜..
<jun_> HEAD|Office: 제 친구중 한놈이 그런 상황이 될뻔했거든요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그래놓고 언제까지 하고있을꺼냔 헛소리나 하고있고 ㅡㅡ
<HEAD|Office> 아 정말 ..
<bluedusk> 카메라 사려고 카드 할부 지르려고 했는데
<bluedusk> 카드 한도 넘는다고 안되네요 ㅋㅋ 할부도 리미트 있나 봐요 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 헉 ㅎㅎㅎ 얼마짜리를 지르시길래요?
<bluedusk> a99 mk2
<bluedusk> 다나와 최저가가 320 정도 하더라구요
<bluedusk> 지금 쓰는건 a850 이구요
<sksno1> 이번에 나온 소니 카메라인가요?
<jun_> 320만...
<jun_> 블덕님 카드한도 320만원 안남으셨군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DracoKr> 할부도 한도 이내만 가능하죠 ㅋ
<DracoKr> 저는 저번에 이사할때 이것저것 사느라 한도 넘어봤는데
<DracoKr> 한도 넘어서 카드기에서 거부당하자마자, 3초만에 카드사에서 전화와서 한도 늘리실거냐고 묻던데요
<DracoKr> 그런데 그 전화 받는동안, 가게 아저씨가 3번을 더 카드 긁기를 시도하셔서, 카드사에서 전화 4개가 동시에 걸려옴 -_-
<DracoKr> 카드사 직원 몇명인거냐...
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 저는 30분정도 뒤에사 전화왔던걸로 기억하는데요;;
<lexlove> 무서운 카드사
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<bluedusk> 헐 저 카드 한도100만원도 안될껄요?
<bluedusk> 그거 제 카드가 아니라 복지카드라서 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 우와..
<sungyo> 로그 에널라이저를  mysql로 돌리는데, 서버가 아톰 서버라 그런지 데이타가 1기가 밖에 안되는데도 로그를 로딩하려니 많이 버벅이네요.
<drake_kr> 으..
<drake_kr> 모니터가 너무 작당
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> drake_kr님 오랜만에 뵙습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 보기싫은 사람이 들어와서 몇달 안했었어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 그랬군요..
<drake_kr> 오늘 멘탈이 좀 나갔는데
<drake_kr> 양념치킨 먹고 복구
<Feren^IRCCloud> 치킨은 언제나 옳죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> irccloud 무료기간이 오늘 끝나는군..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 2주 무료요?
<drake_kr> 네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저 유료 플랜 사용자인데 별로에요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 혹시나 해서 말씀드립니다..
<drake_kr> 그렇군요
<drake_kr> 접속유지 하는데만 있으면 유료처럼 쓸 수 있는건가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<Feren^IRCCloud> 남아 도는 데스크톱이 있다면 그냥 브라우저로 켜놓기만 하시면 됩니다
<drake_kr> cli로
<drake_kr> 땡겨놨어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://github.com/yhsiang/irccloud-cli
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이거요?
<drake_kr> 네 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아직까진 잘 되는듯 하네용
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 내년엔 그렇게 해야겠네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 진작 알았으면 좋았을껄 그럤어요..
<drake_kr> 1년 후에요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<Feren^IRCCloud> 2017년 09월 17일 만기네요
<drake_kr> 근데 구축이 쉽지만은 않더라구요
<drake_kr> 저도 한 3시간 만져서 됐어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래도 3시간에 50달러면 괜찮을듯 하네요..ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어차피 서버는 놀고 있으니..
<drake_kr> 제 서버 안 노는데..
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 웹은 당연한거고..
<drake_kr> daap에.. 트랜스미션에.. 쌈바에..
<drake_kr> 방법 좀 알게 되면 iptv도 붙일 생각..
<drake_kr> tvheadend라는게 좋은건지..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안 써봐서 모르겠네요..
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<sungyo> mysql 데이타가 1기가 밖에 안되는데 덤프를 받으려니 자꾸 연결이 끊기네요.
<sungyo> 작업 서버가 아톰이라 그런건지.,.
<bluedusk> 헐 .. 제 서버는..
<bluedusk> vm만 있는데로 돌고 있는데..
<bluedusk> 트렌스 미션 vm따로 삼바 vm따로..Plex vm  따로.. email vm따로 ftp vm  따로..
<sungyo> @bluedusk 노드 몇개정도 돌리세요?
<bluedusk> 한개요
<sungyo> 아..가상머신 노드요
<sungyo> 가상노드
<bluedusk> 두개구나.. 스토리지랑 vm 따로 모여있는..
<bluedusk> 대충 20개 가까이 될거 같은데요?
<bluedusk> 10개는 넘어갈꺼에요
<sungyo> 서버가 스팩이 좀 되시나봐요..제꺼는 4-5개 돌리면 힘들어하거든요.
<sungyo> 램 4기가에 쿼드 3300? 쯤 되는거라..
<bluedusk> 한개는 4코어에 24기가
<bluedusk> 여기엔 vm 5개 떠있구요
<sungyo> 아...24기가..
<sungyo> 구매하실 때 쌔거로 구매하신건가요?
<bluedusk> 나머지 한개는 16코어에 128기가에요
<bluedusk> 아뇨
<bluedusk> 여긴 vm 9개 떠있네요
<bluedusk> 첨에껀 스토리지 용도로 중고 구입했고
<sungyo> 어이쿠 16코어에 128기가,
<bluedusk> 나머지 하나는 회사 테스트 서버
<sungyo> 아...회사꺼..
<sungyo> 구매하실 때 어느 경로를 이용하셨는지 여쭤도 되나요? 뭐 가령 2cpu 매물이라던지요
<PotatoGim> 우와...
<bluedusk> 중고 구매할때 2cpu   중고보고 연락했어요
<bluedusk> 엄밀히 말하면 dl180 인가? 그 스토리지 용 hp 서버였구요
<bluedusk> 하드만 없는 상태로 받아서 하드만 꼽아서 쓰고 있죠
<PotatoGim> 유지비는 얼마나 들어가세요?
<PotatoGim> IDC에 넣으신건가요??
<bluedusk> 아뇨 회사에 있어요
<bluedusk> 두개다
<PotatoGim> 오오...
<sungyo> dl인데 램이 24..추가하셨나요? 아님 받으실때부터 그랬나요..
<bluedusk> 받을때부터 그랬어요
<PotatoGim> 저는 그냥 굴러다니는 데탑으로 돌리다보니... 웹서버 하나로만...
<bluedusk> 온보드에 sata연결할수 있는 포트가 있는데 사타 파워 커넉터 여분이 없어서 고생좀 했죠
<bluedusk> 전부 앞쪽에 꼽아야 하는 구조라서.;
<PotatoGim> RAID도 온보드인가요?
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 별도 레이져 카드로 장착 되어 있었어요
<PotatoGim> 오오...
<sungyo> 2cpu 중고 가격이 매우...공격적이네요;;
<bluedusk> 전 스토리지가 필요했었던거라서요
<bluedusk> 그냥 싼가격에 스토리지를
<bluedusk> 그래도 한 30만원 줬던거 같은데요
<sungyo_> 음. 캐쉬 데이타 설정을 좀 늘려주니 낫네요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 좋은 아침(우중충 뿌옇지만) 입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-18
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 즐건 아침입니당
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 오 임수다
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 엄허 아직도... ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 자주 오면 안그러는데 워낙 뜸하니깐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 죄송해용 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> php로 게시판만들어보고 있는데 검색만 해서는 한계가 있네요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 아무래도 책을 사서 봐야 할 모양입니다.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 아직까지는 책을 사서 보는게 가장 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 예전에 링크 하나 드린적 있는거 같은데 그걸로 안되나봐요?
<lexlove> 음? 지금 보고 있는게 그 링크인지 다른 링크인지 기억이 안나네요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 코드는 한군데 선택해서 보고 에러 발생하면 검색해서 다양하게 적용해보려고 하는데 영 쉽지가 않아요.^^
<Work^Seony> 보통 php 게시판 강의하는 웹사이트에서 시키는대로 쭉 하면 기본 게시판 자체는 쉽게 완성할 수 있을텐데요 이상하네요
<Work^Seony> lexlove, http://blog.kurien.co.kr/category/Project/PHP%20%EA%B2%8C%EC%8B%9C%ED%8C%90
<lexlove> 음... 처음보는 듯한 블로그네요.ㅎ
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<DracoKr> 게시판은...간단하게 만들려면 한없이 간단하고, 편의기능 넣기 시작하면 무한히 복잡해져서 어휴.
<lexlove> Work^Seony: 블로그가 참 잘되어 있네요. 제가 고민하던 mysql 버전업부분도 되어 있고 설명도 잘 써주시고
<DracoKr> 모든게 그렇지만 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 다시해봐야겠어요
<jun_> 다시 한번 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 에구구;; 버츄얼머신만 돌리면 마우스가 이상한 위치에서 락잡혀버리네요;;;
<lexlove> jun_: 안녕하세요
<jun_> lexlove: 안녕하세요~
<sksno1> 안녕하세요
<HEAD|Office> dkssu
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세여ㅛ 오늘도 빡시군요 오자마자 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> lexlove: 오~~ 홈페이지 만드시게용?
<imsu> HEAD|Office: 안녕하세요 ^^
<lexlove> 제가 원래 cafe24에서 웹호스팅 받아서 개인홈페이지를 운영했었거든요.
<HEAD|Office> 오오
<lexlove> 근데 저도 안들어가는 홈피라 폐쇄했어요. 그리고 집에 서버를 구축해서 한번 만들어보려구요
<HEAD|Office> 렉스님 홈페이지 ㅎ
<lexlove> 마음대로 안되네요.흑;;;
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 오~ 임수다~
<sksno1> 회사에서 DB를 구축해야 할거 같은데요.
<sksno1> H/W를 전문으로 하는 회사라 S/W에 무지하고 S/W인력도 저 혼자인데
<sksno1> 저도 F/W만 개발해본지라 DB를 하나도 모릅니다.
<Work^Seony> 그냥 설치만 하는 수준은 아닌가봐요
<sksno1> 혹시 기초를 닦을만한 홈페이지나 책이 있을까요?
<sksno1> 제품 시리얼번호를 관리하려고 해요
<sksno1> 근데 제품이 10만개정도 될꺼 같아서...
<Work^Seony> 디비라는게 DBA라고 하는 전문 직종이 따로 있을 정도로 어려운 분야인데요, 그냥 웹사이트 같은 수준이면 딱히 어려울 것 같진 않은데요...
<Work^Seony> 디비 전체에 레코드가 10만개 수준이면 별로 걱정 안하셔도 될 겁니다
<sksno1> 웹사이트 수준을 넘어가진 않을꺼 같아요 그보다는 간단한 구조입니다.
<Work^Seony> 엑셀 다뤄보시면 아실텐데, 시트와 행열 관계를 처음에 잘 짜는 것과 좀 비슷해요
<Work^Seony> 실제론 좀 다르긴한데요, 걍 쉽게 말씀드리면 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 가장 좋은 교재는 아마도 php에서 계층형 게시판 만들 때 쓰는 디비 쿼리문 정도면 충분해보이네요
<sksno1> php를 따로 배워야 하는건가요??
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴한데요, 그런 강좌에서 sql 부분만 따로 보시면 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 굳이 php를 공부하실 필요는 없을 거에요
<sksno1> 아.. 알겠습니다.
<sksno1> C언어로는 어렵겠지요?
<Work^Seony> 음... c는 제가 잘 모르겠는데, php로 게시판 만들기는 프로그래밍 안해본 사람도 1주일이면 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<sksno1> 아.. 네.. 감사합니다. ^^
<bluedusk> 엌
<bluedusk> 전 일주일만에 못하겠던데요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<sksno1> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 우씨 갑자기 꺼졌어요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터 망가지나
<samahui_web> 갑자기 꺼지면 순식간에 켜는겁니다... 밥을 안먹었더니 헛소리가 나오네요
<samahui_web> 점심 먹고 올께요. 다들 즐점~맛점~하세요
<imsu> Work^Seony: samahui_web 아.. emacs가 갑자기 꺼졌어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이맥스만 꺼진거구나
<Seony> 근데 원래 이맥스가 안정적인 프로그램 아냐?
<imsu> Seony: 윈도우 버전에다가 이것저것 설정해놔서 그런지 ㅠ.ㅠ;; 갑자기 꺼졌네요 ..
<imsu> 제 잘못이겠죠 뭐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음.. 디비는 설계가 98%인데..
<drake_kr> 오 임수다
<drake_kr> 암튼.. 레코드가 100개나 100만개나 컴터 입장에선 잘 버틸테고..
<drake_kr> 제대로 필드 구성하는데는 sql보다 데이터베이스 대학 교재같은걸 보는게 훨씬 나을수도 있어요..
<autowiz_> C 에서 postgres 나 mysql 접속해서 데이터 처리하는거 생각보다 쉽습니다.
<drake_kr> 언어야 뭐..
<drake_kr> 그냥 하면 되죠
<drake_kr> 데이터를 정형화시키는게 어렵죠-
<drake_kr> Vb6가 네이티브 컴파일이 안되나요?
<autowiz_> 일단은 정말 간단한 sql 문 배우는 강좌같은걸 한 2시간 정도 보시면 좀 감이 오실거 같습니다만.
<Seony> 요즘 네오 클래시컬 헤비메탈에 빠졌는데, 두달 가까이를 계속 같은 음악만 듣게되는군요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 오 임수님이다
<bluedusk> 구 임수님인데.. 죄송합니다.;; 제가 본의아니게.. 오해를 불러일으킬만한..;
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 어떤 음악인가요? 제목을 알려주시옵소서~
<Seony> 이제 앞으로 임수 들어오면, 구 임수다 해야하나요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> autowiz_, 클래식이랑 메탈을 합친 거에요
<Seony> 저처럼 클래식도 좋아하고 메탈도 좋아하는 사람들한테는 딱이죠
<Seony> 음... 노래 하나를 다 듣기에는 좀 거부감이 들 수 있으니,
<Seony> 클래식 연주가 나오는 부분만 링크를 드리죠
<autowiz_> 저도 헤비메탈 상당히 좋아해서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> https://youtu.be/P8BFryIKBpk?t=185 여기서부터 들어보세요.
<Seony> 초반에는 그냥 기타 솔로 나오다가 중간쯤에 세바스챤 바하의 알레그로 악장 하나 나옵니다
<Seony> 대략 4분 14초쯤에 끝나는데, 정말 겁나 좋아요
<drake_kr> Rock will naver die
<Seony> autowiz_, 근데 제가 여기서 헤비메탈 얘기를 그렇게 했는데, 오즈님 헤비메탈 좋아한다는 얘기 한 적 없는거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 어 그래요? 저 예전에도 서니님한테 링크나 제목 달라고 해서 듣고 그랬었는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 그러면 심포닉 메탈 노래 좋은거 하나 소개시켜드릴까요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 감사합니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 꼭 추천해드리고싶은 곡이 있는데 그 곡이 러닝타임이 너무 길어서 딴거 찾고있어요
<Seony> 일단, 심포닉 메탈의 정석이자, 판타지 게임을 위한 메탈인 이 곡 먼저 소개시켜드리죠
<Seony> autowiz_, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fROKYc5SuUI
<Seony> 참고로 이 곡은 추천할만한 모범적인 메탈곡이라고 하네요
<Seony> 가사의 한글 자막도 있으니 즐감하세요
<imsu> drake_kr: 형님까지 왜이러십니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 총싸움 어제 오랜만에 했는데 근접전은 당황해서 어쩔 줄 모르겠더라구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 기어즈 오브 워?
<autowiz_> 가사가 멋지네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 굳이 장르를 따지자면, 에픽 메탈이라고 해서, 가사를 저런 판타지 소설처럼 쓰는 밴드를 그렇게 불러요
<Seony> 아무래도 사회 비판도 없고, 무슨 악마 숭배 이런 것도 없고, 복잡한 내용도 없어서 저는 좀 좋아하는 편이에요
<Seony> 판타지 영화에 나오는 그런 딱 권선징악 얘기라서 듣기 편하거든요
<samahui_TpC> 클래식곡 의외로 전자기타로 연주하면 듣기 좋아요
<samahui_web> 밥먹으면 졸리는게 요즘 몸상태를 말해주는군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 졸다 걸렸네요
<bluedusk> 헐 drake_kr 누구한테 걸리신거에요?
<drake_kr> 대표
<bluedusk> Seony: 전 거의 장르 구분없이 멘탈 상태에 따라서 전장르를 걸쳐서 듣는 편이라서..
<bluedusk> drake_kr:  헐 그러다 짤리시는거 아니에요?
<drake_kr> 왜요?
<bluedusk> 졸다가 걸려서?
<drake_kr> 그게 짤릴 사유인가요?
<bluedusk> 근무태만?
<drake_kr> 졸아도 근무태만은 아닌것 같은데..
<bluedusk> 그렇군요.. 나도 졸아야지
<Seony> 이번에 디아블로3 바뀐 것 중에서, 액트5 마을 가면 디아2 때 트리스트람 bgm 나오네요
<Seony> 이거 엄청 좋아하는 곡인데..
<imsu> Seony: 네 기어 워용 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu, 엑원 디아블로나 사 같이 하게 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Seony: 스팀에 그림던 하실 생각은 없으신가요? grim dawn
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 제가 컴퓨터로는 게임을 잘 안해서요...
<Seony> 피씨판 디아도 거의 안하는걸요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<bluedusk> Seony:  그럼 이번기회에 스팀 링크를 사셔서..
<Seony> 평점은 엄청 좋네요
<sungyo> msi 메인보드(msi h110m pro-vd)랑 시피유 쿼드 사서 컴퓨터를 교체를 했더니 사운드 카드를 못잡네요. 커널 4.x대에서는 지원이 되나본데, 우분투 12.04는 현재 3.2대라서 그런지 안잡히네요.
<Seony> 아직도 12.04를 쓰시는군요
<Seony> 좀있으면 지원 끝나가는 버전이라 얼른 갈아타시는게 좋을 거에요
<bluedusk> Seony:  그 게임이 디아블로 만들었떤 개발진이 나가서 타이탄 퀘스트란 겜 만들었는데
<bluedusk> 원래 기획했던 더 어둡고 다크한 세계관에 액션알피지(디아블로 같은)을 만들고 싶다고 다시 뛰쳐나가서 만든.. 겜이라서
<sungyo> 시스템을 세팅을 할 때가 12년도 였거든요. 12.04로 시스템을 통일을 해놓은것이라, 이제 슬슬 16이나 18로 올라올 준비를 해야죠. 그런데 이게 하나 바꾸면...다 바꿔야 하는지라...( " ")
<sungyo> 5-6대를 새로 깔고, 뭐 트러불 슈팅 하고 하려니 빠른 업뎃에 소원해지더라구요.^^;;
<Seony> 뭐 아무래도 안정적으로 돌아가는 애들 굳이 건드릴 필요가 없긴한데, 저희도 이번에 12.04 서버들 전부 다 14.04로 업그레이드 했꺼든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 16.04까지하기엔 너무 걱정스러워서 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 오, 타이탄 이야기하시나보네요..
<sungyo> 기왕에 올라가려면 빨리 올려놓고 오래 쓴다 위주라서요...ㅋㅋㅋ
<DracoKr> 웹서버의 경우는 16.04에서 바뀐게 많아서 14.04에서 머물러 있네요.
<DracoKr> PHP7은 좋은건 알겠는데 호환성 문제가...
<sungyo> 그 소문으로만 듣던 php5와 7의 갭인가요...
<DracoKr> 네. 여기저기 수정을 조금씩 해야 하더라구요
<samahui_web> 제가 그런 판올림이 귀찮... 아니 위험해서 민트LMDE로 다 옮겨버렸죠
<samahui_web> 하지만... 안이뻐요
<samahui_web> 그래서 노트북 한대는 그냥 엘리멘터리깔아서 쓰고 있죠... 이뻐서 ㅋ
<Seony> 판올림이 좀 위험하긴 하죠...
<Seony> 이번 기회에 서버 운영체제를 그냥 데비안 안정판으로 갈아타는게 어떻겠냐고 건의했는데 다들 반응이 걍 쓰던거 쓰자고 해서...
<samahui_TpC> 걍 쓰던거 쓰자고 하면 어쩔 수 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 뭐 그것도 일이니 나중을 생각하지않고 현상황에 귀찮은거 싫으면 다들 그런 반응이더라고요
<samahui_TpC> 전 그래서 제가 그냥 단행해 버렸어요
<samahui_TpC> 의견은 수렴만 할뿐...
<samahui_TpC> 내뜻대로~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 전 이만 선약이 잡혀서 조퇴합니다 나중에 뵈요
<samahui_TpC> 즐거운 저녁 시간들 보내세요~
<DracoKr> 서울시 : 18일 16시기준 서울 초미세먼지주의보 발령. 외출자제, 황사마스크 착용 등 주의
<DracoKr> 으악
<bluedusk> 헐 퇴근해야겠네요
<drake_kr> 고등어 구우면 미세먼지 장난 아니라던데
<drake_kr> 40년동안 고등어 구우신 할머니 존나 정정하시던데..
<drake_kr> 뭐.. 업그래이드 신경쓰기 싫은 분은 데비안 쓰세용
<sungyo> IDE 쓰는데 있어서 파이참은 많이 무거운거 같아요. sublime2같이 가볍고 빠릿한게 좋은데, 왠만해서는 sublime2만으로도 충분히 소화가 되는듯 해요.
<Seony> vim으로 대동단결 하셔야죠
<sungyo> 헛....ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 이맥스 쓰시는분 계신가요?
<Seony> imsu가 이맥스 유저입니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 비주얼튜디오는 어떠세요
<drake_kr> Code::blocks라던지
<bluedusk> 헐 vim 플러그인밖에 안만들었는데
<bluedusk> 이맥스는 고려조차 안함
<bluedusk> 세상에 어떻게 이멕스 쓸 생각을 할 수가 있죠?
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그러게요.... 저도 이맥스 배워볼려고 했는데, 당최 매뉴얼이라고 만들어진 문서조차도 없어서 바로 포기..
<drake_kr> 공핰용 계산기임
<sungyo> 자마린 만질 때는 VS로 가요.
<drake_kr> 일반인은 끄지도 못하는..
<sungyo> ㄲ..ㄲ...ㄲ..끄지도 못하는...
<sungyo> 끄지도 못하는..
<Seony> 하지만 이맥스 유저에게는 운영체제 수준의 프로그램이더군요
<sungyo> 그건 뭐 완전히 다른 세계네요.
<sungyo> vim... 플러그인을 설치해놨더니만 실행할때마다 오류있다고 땍땍거려요.
<bluedusk> 오 .. 땍땍거리면 때려야..;
<bluedusk> 좀 패면 말을 들을지도 몰라요..;;( 안들을수도 있..)
<drake_kr> Seony: 님의 결정 : 새로 산다
<Seony> 저는 걍 잘만들어진 vimrc 파일 하나로, 윈도우-맥-리눅스 다 쓰렵니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 에이 맥유저는
<drake_kr> 컴터 고장나면 리테일 갖고가보고
<Seony> 근데 이상하게 제 vimrc 파일이 윈도우에서는 좀 작동이 제대로 안되더군요..  뭐 어차피 윈도우는 안쓰지만...
<drake_kr> 안고쳐지면 새로 하나 사잖아요
<Seony> 맥유저는 걍 애플스토어 가서 지니어스바 던져주고 오는데요.
<drake_kr> 윈도우 유저는 껐다켜보고
<drake_kr> 안되면 재설치
<drake_kr> 리눅스 유저는
<drake_kr> 내가 해냈다 시발
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 윈도우 유저: 앱 작동중에 말 안들으면 1.새로 설치한다 2. 판을 올린다. 3. 컴을 바꾼다.
<sungyo> 리눅스 유저: 소스코드를 열고 버그를 잡고 구글링으로 트러블 슈팅을 한다.
<bluedusk> 맥 유저 : .....
<sungyo> 그리고 조금 더 나아가 커밋까지..
<bluedusk> Seony: 님 혹시 전에 말씀드린 bash history 로그 남기는거 소스 수정한뒤로 써보셨어요?
<Seony> 아뇨 여기는 어제까지 휴일이어서 오늘 출근했어요
<Seony> 제가 내일 잊지만 않으면 바로 써볼게요
<drake_kr> 잊으실듯..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> drake_kr:  님도 써보실래요?
<drake_kr> 아니요
<bluedusk> 헐 제가 만들어드린거 거부하시는건가요?
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<drake_kr> 네
<sungyo> 뭐 좋은 수정이라도....
<bluedusk> 헠
<bluedusk> 그 스포츠 선수들이 경기 끝나면 상대방 선수들이랑 유니폼 바꿔입잖아요
<bluedusk> 그것처럼 저도 기계식 키보드 가지고 다니다가 유명한 사람들 기계식 키보드랑 키캡 바꿔서 써볼까요?
<bluedusk> 키캡하나씩 교환
<drake_kr> 끝글자버그 좀 잡아야 하는데..
<drake_kr> 원인 : 짱개시끼들이 지들은 잘된다고 우리 커밋 안 받아줌..
<sungyo> 이전에 김구선생이랑, 윤봉길 의사였나요, 의거전에 서로 시계를 바꾸었더라구요.
<drake_kr> 거의 5년 이상 된고 같은데..
<bluedusk> fictix 요?
<drake_kr> Ibus요
<sungyo> 아..그런 이유가......ㅡ,.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 기다리다 지침
<drake_kr> 일단 대표 교체될때 이야기를 한번 꺼내봐야겠어요
<drake_kr> 우리 활동 꽤 하고 있어서 입지가 예전만큼 좁지는 않은거 같네요
<DracoKr> uim 쓰는 이유가 그 끝글자 버그...
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/562591383
<sungyo> 요즘 크롬 타이핑 버그가 심해서 끝글자는 그나마 나아보여요;;;
<sungyo> 차라리 귀엽다고 해야 하나요..
<ianychoi> 으.. 고등어 먹고 싶지만 미세먼지땜에 참어야지.......
<Seony> 미세먼지랑 고등어는 왜요?
<bluedusk> 미세먼지가 기승인건 고등어를 많이 꿔먹어서 그런다고 정부 발표를
<bluedusk> 언제더라? 여튼 언제했었어요
<Seony> 헐 그렇군요...
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 2월 25일, 제 생일 날 서울 가는걸로 확정됬습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 생일 축해 해달라는거구만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아뇨 그렇진 않습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 오오 존잘로님
<bluedusk>  Feren^IRCCloud 님 존잘로님이 축하해주실꺼에요
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅎㅎㅎ 본의 아니게 생일 축하 요구 챗이 되었네요..
<Seony> autowiz_, 생일 축하해달라고 할 수도 있는거지 왜 애 기를 죽이고 그래요
<bluedusk> 그러니깐요.. 존잘로님 나쁘네요 ㅠ_ㅠ 그렇게 안봤는데 ㅠ
<sungyo> .
<Feren^IRCCloud> ...
<sungyo> 남이 만들어 놓은 것 고쳐쓰는게 제가 만드는것 만큼이나 쉽지는 않은가봐요. 버그좀 하나 잡아보려 하는데 어떻게 작동하는게 바른 작동과정인지를 모르니 수정이 어렵네요.
<Seony> 글쵸... 뜯어고치려면 사실상 전부 다 이해해야죠
<sungyo> 그래도 덕분에 남이 빌드한 소스 읽어볼 기회는 생기는듯 해요
<sungyo> 뭐 읽는다고 할 수도 없겠네요. 논리적 흐름은 보질 못하니까요
<drake_kr> 컴터 사야 되는데..
<drake_kr> 창문판때기..
<sungyo> 네? 창문판때기 컴퓨터요?
<drake_kr> Surface book
<samahui_TPC> 리하이~
<samahui_TPC> 약속와서 맛난 밥먹었네요
<samahui_TPC> 간만에 집밥느낌으로 푸짐하게 먹으니 좋군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> samahui_TPC: 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 전 귀한음식인
<drake_kr> 함바그
<samahui_TPC> 함박스테이크
<samahui_TPC> 먹고 싶네요
<samahui_TPC> 전 이제 일 좀 하다 볼링이나 치러 갈까 생각중입니다
<samahui_TPC> 오랜만에 볼링데이
<samahui_TPC> 다들 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요
<sungyo> 수요 미식회인가, 하는 티비 프로에서 호주가서 스테이크 먹는것을 보여주는데 마음이 어렵더라구요.
<ViTZrO> 퍽하면 갈리네
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 어서오세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-19
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<sksno1> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> Work^Seony: 디아블로 멀티하려면 골드 가입해야하나요?
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 당연하지
<drake_kr> 댄샌 사야하는데...
<imsu> Work^Seony: 한 달에 자주 안해서.. 같이 할 때만 결재해야겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 댄샌이 뭐에요?
<drake_kr> Dance central
<imsu> 게임이에요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 안녕하세요!
<lexlove> 춥고 배고프고 졸리네요.ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 여긴 춥진 않네요.. ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 적금 만기날이 지났는데 귀찮아서 안 갔더니 알아서 제 계좌로 입금 처리해주네요?
<lexlove> 오~ 그렇군요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안가면 원금이 깍인다는 얘길 들었는데 아닌가 봅니다.. ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 세상에 원금이 깎이는 적금이 어딨어 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 도박이여
<samahui_TpC> 조금 있음 점심시간이네요. 맛점들 하세요~
<PotatoGim> 맛점되세요~!
<Feren^IRCCloud> ircCloud^Seony: 헐 진짜요? 만기 지나서 안 가져가면 깎인다고 들었었거든요..ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 은행이 뭔 강도여 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 만기 지나도록 안가져가면 걍 거기 그대로 있는거지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 그런거군요..
<HEAD|Office> djdn
<HEAD|Office> 어우
<HEAD|Office> 왜일케 바쁘냐
<HEAD|Office> 이제좀 낫네요 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 바쁠때가 있지요.ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 어우 어제는 피 빨렷네요
<drake_kr> 바쁨속의 딴짓
<HEAD|Office> 후ㅡ아
<HEAD|Office> 아오
<HEAD|Office> 머리아프다
<drake_kr> 그만 쉬엄쉬엄하고 일좀 하래요
<DracoKr> 음..이제 접속 유지가 안되는군요
<DracoKr> irc클라우드가...
<DracoKr> 그렇다고 돈내긴 싫고...뭔가 방법이...
<pchero_work> 차기 대표 후보 공약이 나왔네요. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 먼저 들어갑니다.^^
<drake_kr> 접속유지 잘 되는거 같은데요
<HEAD|Office> 드레이크님
<HEAD|Office> 너무하세요 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 지금까지 일햇어요 ㅜㅜ 점심대 뱨고 ㅡㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 영혼까지 탈탈 털리는 날이네요 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 끙
<imsu> drake_kr: 무슨말을 했길래 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 즐건 하루들 보내소서~~~
<drake_kr> 우와야근이다
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 달리시는군요...ㅜ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 어서오세요.
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 젠투 시도하고 있어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아뇨, 그냥 떄려 치우고 우분투 깔았습니다..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데도 계속 젠투 생각 나는게 깔아봐야할 것 같아요..
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 핸드북 얼핏 읽어 봤는데 크게 어려운건 없어 보이더라고요
<Work^Seony> 쉬워 요즘은
<Feren^IRCCloud> 스테이지 1부터 해보고 싶은데 말이죠..ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이젠 그냥 'emerge  -e system'으로 끝나는 것 같더라고요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 꼭 그렇진 않은데, 좀 극단적으로 얘기하면 그럴 수 있지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 데비안 불안정판을 사용해볼려고 했었는데, 이게 은근 불편한 점이 있더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 개인적으로 어느정도 커스텀화 되서 나오는걸 별로 좋아하지 않은데, 시작을 우분투로 하니깐 "어라?" 하는 부분이 많더라고요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 데비안은 좀 불편하지...
<Work^Seony> 익숙해지면 재미가 없고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 고민이네요.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 걍 쓰던 우분투 계속 쓰면 되지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 뭔가 지긋지긋해서요..ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony>  그럼 젠투는 왜 때려쳤어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> APT 없는게 좀 불편하더라고요..
<Work^Seony> 대신 emerge 있잖아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 익숙하지 않아서 그런지.. 좀 그렇더라고요 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거다가 소스 최적화 안 할꺼면 젠투 쓰는 의미가 없는 것 같기도 하고요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 물론 요즘 PC들은 소스 최적화가 좀 의미 없을 정도로 성능이 좋긴 하지만.. 좀 뭔가 의미가 없는 기분이라서요..ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 젠투는 소스를 최적화하려고 쓰는게 아냐.  배포판을 최적화하기 위해서 쓰는 거지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 집 가서 다시 시도해봐야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 안쓰는 기능 빼고 원하는 기능만 넣어서 패키지를 설치하는 식으로, 배포판 자체를 나한테 맞추는 거지...
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서 IPv6가 너한테 필요없는 기능이라면, 모든 네트워크 패키지에 IPv6 지원기능을 빼버릴 수 있거든
<samahui_TpC> 서울은 완전한 폭설이네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요.  눈이 많이 오나보네요
<samahui_TpC> 아침에 아예 차가 못움직일거 같아서 눈뜬김에 출근했네요
<samahui_TpC> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TpC> 차선도 하나도 안보이고 벌써 2~3센치는 쌓인거 같아요
<samahui_TpC> 거기다 영하라 얼어붙네요
<samahui_TpC> 큰도로는 염화칼슘 뿌려놔서 진창처럼 되어있고 골목은 말그대로 빙판이네요
<samahui_TpC> 골목길 접어 들아가 차 미끌어져서 그냥 큰길로 돌아돌아서 왔네요
<samahui_TpC> 눈 좀 붙이고 아침에 업무 시작해야겠어요
<Work^Seony> 흐 고생하시네요
<samahui_TpC> 내일 출근 대란을 예상해봅니다.
<samahui_TpC> 다들 늦는데 그 와중에 일찍 나와있는 직장상사 코스프레 해야겠네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 모험 한번 해보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 의외로 모험은 안즐기는구나
<Feren^IRCCloud> 예전엔 좋아했는데 요즘은 별로더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 집 도착했네요. 오후에 뵙겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅋ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요. 눈오는 아침입니다.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 아무도 출근을 안했네요.
<lexlove> 혼자 여유를 즐기고 있습니다.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그 시간이 딱 제일 좋죠
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-20
<lexlove> 항상 일찍 출근하시는데 눈이 와서 늦으시는 모양입니다.
<DracoKr> 굿모닝
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 눈이 펑펑 내려요~ ㅎㅎ
<DracoKr> 서울 남쪽은 그친듯.
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 하이
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<imsu> Work^Seony: lexlove 안녕하세요
<lexlove> imsu: 거기 눈 그쳤어요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<DracoKr> 점심 맛있게 드시길
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<waagrr> 네 안녕하세요~
<HEAD|Office> dkssud
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세여 ㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<HEAD|Office> 오우 렉스님
<HEAD|Office> 오늘은 드디어
<HEAD|Office> 조금 널널하네요
<HEAD|Office> 3일동안 죽는줄 알앗어요 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> HEAD|Office: 고생하셨어요.ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 감사합니다
<HEAD|Office> 제 카페에
<HEAD|Office> 작업물이라도 올릴까 봐요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 틈틈히 작업한 작업물들 꽤 있긴한데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> DracoKr: irccloud 잘 안되는건가요
<drake_kr> 어제도 free trial ends today라더니
<drake_kr> 오늘도 free trial ends today래네
<drake_kr> 언제까지 free trial ends today일까
<DracoKr> 전 그거 끝났는데 왜 드레이크님은 무한신공
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> irccloud 데몬 하나 띄워놔서 그런거 아닐까요!
<drake_kr> 하나 띄워드림?
<HEAD|Office> 원래
<HEAD|Office> 아얄씨 클라우드
<HEAD|Office> 2시간 마다 접속끊어지는거아니에요?
<HEAD|Office> 전 그렇게 알고있는데
<DracoKr> irccloud 데몬은 또 뭐임
<drake_kr> 뭔가 있어서 깔았져
<drake_kr> 앞사무실 개독이네
<drake_kr> 존나 시끄러워서 가봤더만
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 666베리칩
<HEAD|Office> 예수천당 불신징ㄱ
<HEAD|Office> 불신지옥
<drake_kr> 모든 종교인을 비하하는게 아닙니다
<HEAD|Office> 666베리칩은 무슨뜻이죠?
<HEAD|Office> http://blog.naver.com/cjseong123?Redirect=Log&logNo=220852253110
<HEAD|Office> 이거네요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 오
<HEAD|Office> 명동에가보면
<HEAD|Office> 앞뒤로 팻말 붙이고
<drake_kr> 킹스맨 씨크릿 에이전트!!
<DracoKr> 저희 앞사무실이 이랜드의 신입사원 수련시설 같은거라, 맨날 모여서 떠들고 기도하고 청소하고 노래하고 ...그래요. -_-
<HEAD|Office> 돌아다니는 사람들있음
<HEAD|Office> 그러네요
<drake_kr> 우린 그들 종교의 자유를 지지하지만 그들은 우리 종교의 자유를 지지하지 않는다
<HEAD|Office> 정말 킹스맨이네 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> En taro zeratul
<HEAD|Office> 머리에 폭탄 심어놓은거랑 비슷 하네 ㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 그러고보면 킹스맨 영화가 저런걸 비하하는게 있는지도?1
<DracoKr> 훗. 악마 따위도 못없애는 무능력한 신을 믿다니
<drake_kr> 신도 수입산
<DracoKr> 아 수입이네. 버려버려
<HEAD|Office> 단군 할아버지 있잔아요
<HEAD|Office> 이땅에 뿌리 내리신 단군 할아버지
<drake_kr> 요즘 때쎄는 쭝꿔니까 불교 합시다
<HEAD|Office> 쭝국말들 뭔가 꿩쭹 짜오 뛍 이런까
<HEAD|Office> 이러니까 뭔가 느끼하던데
<drake_kr> 아 예수쟁이들 목소리는 쭝꿔 이상인듯
<DracoKr> 국산품 신앙을 너무 믿으면 환빠나 신천지나..
<drake_kr> 순시리는 돈이라도 되지
<DracoKr> 돈되는 종교도 윗대리가만 돈되지 않나요.
<drake_kr> 와 진짜
<drake_kr> 짱개알바 십일조 떼고 월급 주는 새끼도 있던데..
<DracoKr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 성경에 6일 일하고 하루 쉬랬다고 토요일 일하는 회사도 있습니다
<HEAD|Office> 당장때려쳐야죠
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋ
<DracoKr> 성경엔 비정규직이나 자본주의도 없지
<drake_kr> 20년 후에는 청년 실업이 없을거라던데...
<drake_kr> 청년이 없어서..
<DracoKr> 후후후. 제가 대학갈때는 '20년후에는 학생이 줄어들어서 대학 못가는 애들이 없을거래' 라고 했는데 20년 지난 지금은 글쎄요.
<DracoKr> (나이 까버렸다...)
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 아무생각이 없었는데 알려주시네요.
<HEAD|Office> 전에 재순님이
<HEAD|Office> 언지를 주시긴 햇습니다
<HEAD|Office> 사학년이 막내라고...
<HEAD|Office> 전 그럼 유딩수준이겟군요
<HEAD|Office> 근데오늘도 써니님이 한마디도 안하셧네요
<HEAD|Office> 바쁘신가
<lexlove> 그러신갑네요
<HEAD|Office> 은근히 재미집니다.. 써니님 .. ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> ㄱ느데
<HEAD|Office> 근데
<HEAD|Office> 드레이크님의 드립에는 버틸 재간이 없어요
<HEAD|Office> 그래서 '드'레이크 님이신가봐요
<HEAD|Office> 아 그게 드라코님이셧나 드레이크 님이셧나..
<HEAD|Office> 아이디가 비슷해서 햇갈리네..
<DRACOKR> 이러면 좀 구분이 되려나
<lexlove> ^^
<HEAD|Office> 오오 괜찮네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 배고프다
<drake_kr> 다솜이 좋긴 하군요...
<HEAD|Office> 업무시간에
<HEAD|Office> 카톡한다고
<HEAD|Office> 또 한소리들엇군요
<HEAD|Office> 연락을 끊고 일만하라는건지..
<HEAD|Office> 오면 답장은 해줘야 하는거아닌가..에휴
<DRACOKR> 업무시간에 카톡하는거 뭐라고 하는 사람들이 업무시간 아닐때 카톡으로 업무시키던데 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 예스맨에다가 ㅡㅡ
<HEAD|Office> 에혀 상사라고 말 안듣고 개길수도없고..
<HEAD|Office> 그래도 일찍 퇴근은 시켜주니깐 그냥 참고 다니네요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> 저는 사장님이 뭐 하라고 하면 예스 한다음 안합니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 나~~중에 함
<lexlove> 먼저 들어갑니다. 주말 잘 보내세요~
<HEAD|Office> 오오..
<HEAD|Office> 참 정신
<HEAD|Office> 저런 모습을 본받아야하는데
<HEAD|Office> 난 노예근성인가
<HEAD|Office> 이제 곧 퇴근하네요
<HEAD|Office> 다들 즐거운 주말되시길~!
<Hazle> 즐거운 주말 되세요^^
<imsu> lex_home: 눈 그쳤더라구요.. 답장이 늦었네용 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 불금 보내시옵소서 ~^^
<samahui_TpC> 즐거운 불금들 보내세요
<drake_kr> 야근중인데......
<samahui_TpC> 저도 야근중 입니다
<samahui_TpC> 도망갈 예정이지만..
<samahui_TpC> 불금 보내세요
<samahui_TP> ls
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TpC> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침 입니다
<samahui_TpC> 눈오고 나서 아주 상쾌한 아침이네요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-21
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<commania_> exit
<hkeylocal> .
<hkeylocal> exit
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요
<hkeylocal> 테스트
<hkeylocal> dfdf
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요!
<Feren^IRCCloud> hkeylocal: 안녕하세요. 반갑습니다.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> PotatoGim: 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 옙 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 소고기
<drake_kr> 맛있네
<HolyKnight> gk roqnfjq
<HolyKnight> 하 개부럽
<ianychoi> drake_kr, 아 완전 배부르네요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-22
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 혹시 계시나요?
<sungyo> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=901436787&pos_shop_cd=SH&pos_class_cd=111111111&pos_class_kind=T&keyword_order=%c0%ce%c5%da+%c1%a6%bf%c2+x5675&keyword_seqno=11287503967&search_keyword=%c0%ce%c5%da+%c1%a6%bf%c2+x5675
<sungyo> 이거 올릴 수 있는 매인보드 얼마정도 생각해야 할까요..?
<sungyo> 음, 질문이 너무 돌직구인가요;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요?
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요.
<sungyo> 서버가 궁한데 현금은 없고, 요즘 자꾸 2cpu 매물들에 눈이 가네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 원래 그런법이죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 데비안으로 올리던건 잘 올라갔나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저요?
<sungyo> 네.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 데비안은 설치했다가 재미 없어서 지웠고, 우분투 쓰다가
<Feren^IRCCloud> 며칠 전에 Seony님 말씀대로 젠투 시도했는데 엄청 재밌어서 계속 이거 쓸려고요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo>  오...젠투..
<sungyo> 유지보수에 꽤나 시간을 잡아먹는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어제 Git 패키지 설치하는데 한 30분 걸렸어요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> VM이긴 했지만요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> vm은 뭘로 돌려요??
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 VirutalBox 사용했어요
<sungyo> 오래 써왔나요? 전 VBox가 불편에서 QEmu로 갈아타려고 궁리중이라서요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아뇨, 원래 VMware Fusion 사용하고 있었는데 구버전이라서 시에라에서 작동이 안 되길래 그냥 VirtualBox 사용하고 있어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 이번 애플 행보도 한 몫했죠, 아니면 그냥 업그레이드 할껀데.. 지금으로선 애플 제품 계속 쓸지 말지라
<sungyo> Vbox 버젼업때마다 애러도 심하고, CLI 조작도 불편하고,
<sungyo> 무엇보다 한번 이미지 파일일 꼬이면 수습이 안되는지라.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐.. 그런강요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그러면 저도 QEMU로 가야 할려나요..ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 QEMU는 리눅스 커널 디버깅 할 때 아니면 써보질 않았거든요.
<sungyo> 저도 처음 만지는 중이라 좀 써봐야 감이 올거 같아요.
<sungyo> 방법은 데충 알겠는데, 실제로 써보면 어떨지는 해봐야 알테니...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 만약 사용하시게 된다면 후기 부탁드리겠습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 뭐, Vbox 도 이야기를 들어보면 사람들마다 다르긴 한데, 저 같은 경우에는 불편함이 좀 많았거든요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어떤 불편함이 있던가요?
<sungyo> 이미지가 꼬이면 수숩이 어려워요.
<sungyo> 가령, 스냅샷이 날라간다던가...
<sungyo> 스냅샷끼리 중첩되어 이미지가 형성이 되고, 그 이미지끼리 서로간의 의존관계가 형성되는데, 이게 무너지면 뭐..
<sungyo> 아, freeBSD 계열 파이어월용 배포판 뭐 있지 않나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이미지 꼬이거나, 스냅샷 날아가는건 크리티컬한 문제네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 말씀하신건 잘 모르겠는데 검색해보니 "pfSense" 이거인 것 같네요.
<sungyo> 정확히는 스냅샷이 깨지는 경우인데, 그렇게 될 경우 뭐...해당 스냅샷은 날린 샘이니까요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 끔찍하네요..
<sungyo> 뭐 쓰시는 분 나름일꺼에요. 다른 분들은 잘 쓰시는 분들도 많이 계실테니까요.
<sungyo> 젠타이얼이 무거워서, 가벼운걸 찾는데 pfSense가 그렇게 생각이 안났네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 뭐.. 쓰다가 문제 생기면 바꿔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어차피 소스 코드는 GitHub에 올리고 있고, 다만 날아가면 시스템 재설치 하는데 시간이 좀 소요되는게 끝일 것 같네요.
<sungyo> 도커 쓰나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아뇨, 도커는 사용 안 하고 있습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저번에 CoreOS를 설치하고, 그 아래로 프로그램을 Docker 컨테이너로 관리하는 방법에 대한 글을 봤는데 괜찮아 보이더라고요.
<sungyo> vm에 우분투 서버를 설치하는데, 시피유를 2개는 줘야 하는데 그냥 실행했더니 싱글 시피유로 부지런히 설치를...
<sungyo> 하;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래도 빠르지 않나요?
<sungyo> 물리환경이 울트라북이라...
<sungyo> 이게 4세대인가 그럴꺼에요.
<sungyo> Intel® Core™ i5-3317U CPU @ 1.70GHz × 4
<Feren^IRCCloud> 좀 느리겠네요 많이..
<sungyo> 네 많이...ㅠㅜ
<sungyo> Seony, 안녕하세요..
<sungyo> 거기가 아침인가요? 저녁인가요??
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 밤 11시 25분 됐네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<sungyo> 하룻동안 수고하셨네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: Gentoo 오늘 새벽에 설치했다가 완전히 반했습니다 ㅎ
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, ㅋㅋ 거봐
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 수고하긴요 걍 하루종일 집에서 게임만 했는데요
<sungyo> 저는 가상환경을 새로 구상하려고 궁리중인데, 서버가 옛날꺼라... 우분투를 올려 쓰기가 너무 무겁더라구요.
<sungyo> 그래서 데비안이랑 freeBSD를 섞어 쓸까 궁리중이었어요.
<Seony> 우분투가 데탑은 좀 많이 무겁죠
<sungyo> 쓰느건, 우분투 서버긴 한데
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 깃 설치한다고 한 30분 썼는데 어색하더라고요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz
<Seony> git 설치하는데 왜 30분을 써?
<sungyo> 시피유는 저거고, 램이 4기가... SSD는 128기가..
<Feren^IRCCloud> emerge --ask dev-vcs/git
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하니깐 30분 정도 걸리더라고요
<sungyo> 리얼서버에 우분투 14.04를 깔고, 그 위에 버추얼박스로 Zentyal과 우분투 서버 2개를 올려 쓰려니...;;
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 씨퓨가 많이 느린갑네
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 패키지 설치할 때 use 이용해서 컴파일 옵션 키고끄는건 알지?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 대충은 아는데 자세히는 몰라서 위키에서 공부 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 겁나 좋아요 정말 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 진작 설치해볼껄 그랬어요
<Seony> 어떤 점이 그렇게 좋은데?
<Seony> 참고로, USE 이용해서 옵션 키고 끄는건, 예를 들어서 emerge -pv vim 치면 USE 목록이 쭉 나오잖아?  거기서 루비 파이썬 펄 루아 티클 등등 여러가지가 나오는데, 여기서 안쓰는건 아예 지원을 꺼버릴 수 있다는 점이야
<sungyo> .
<sungyo> ?
<Seony> 저는 시간이 늦어서 이만 가보겠습니다.  내일 뵈요
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/suseongboy/220916661307
<waagrr> Mozilla의 새로운 브랜드 정체성인 "Moz://a"가 생기었네요
<waagrr> https://youtu.be/MuLWXHgyEVw
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-15
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> Work^Seony: 설마 근무중?
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다.   하와이 피폭 경보'의 오동작 발령 뉴스를 좀 전에 봤어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 오늘 일요일입니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 세상에 일요일에 일을 안해요?
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 와 일이 없으면 우분투 번역이라도 해야…
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 요즘엔 무슨 게임이 유행인가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 배틀그라운드 많이 하더군요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 흠 그렇군요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 참고로 아제같아보일 발언이지만 고등학생입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그렇군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임을 주 40시간 하는 저는 아재입니다
<bridgebot> <kimej> 와우
<bridgebot> <kimej> 일을 주 40시간하는 고딩입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 미국은 내일도 쉬는 날이라, 내일은 하루종일 또 게임을...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 내일은 무슨날이죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 마틴 루터 킹 데이
<bridgebot> <kimej> 와
<bridgebot> <kimej> 한국은 유관순의날 없나
<ircCloud^Seony> 연방 공휴일이라서 미국 전부 다 놀아요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 유관순이나 마틴루터킹이나 비슷한 목적을 가지고 활동했을텐데 왜 유관순의날엔 안쉬죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국은 쉬는 날이 많잖아요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 흠 그런가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 미국은 공휴일이 1년에 딱 12일 뿐이거든요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그래도 부족하다고 느끼는게 현실인…
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국은 구정에 추석만 합쳐도 이미 6일은 되는데다 한 달에 하루씩 빨간날 합치면 엄청 많죠
<bridgebot> <kimej> 12일뿐이면 많이 슬프겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 괜찮아요. 휴가가 20일이라서...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 앗
<ircCloud^Seony> 그나저나 몬스터헌터 나오는 날 휴가내야되는데...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 뭐 거의 조삼모사네요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 몬스터 헌터도 게임인가요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 조삼모사라고 하긴 좀 그렇지만 어떻게 보면 그렇게 보이기도 하네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 네. 역사와 전통이 있는 게임이에요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 오호
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 고딩이면, 걸음마 떼기 전부터 나왔을 거에요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 전통적인 겜이군요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 허
<bridgebot> <kimej> 너무 전통적인데요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아제들의 자금력 아니었으면 망했을겜인듯…
<ircCloud^Seony> 꼭 그렇진 않아요.  그동안 시리즈로 쭉 출시해왔거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 일본에서 워낙 인기인데다, PSP 사는 이유가 몬스터헌터 하려고 산다고 말할 정도로 일본에서는 국민 게임 취급하거든요...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그렇군요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그러면 국민겜이네요
<chijunsen> 안녕하세요.
<chijunsen> 개인적인 고민이 있습니다.취업이 안되요... ㅠㅠ
<chijunsen> 안녕하세요.
<bridgebot> <kimej> CEO : 사람이 없어요 ㅠㅠ     취준생 : 취업이 안되요 ㅠㅠ 가 대세네요…
<chijunsen> 연봉 2000 썼는데도 안뽑아주네요. ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 잡스형님도 1달라받아서 겨우 취직했는데 2만딸라라니
<bridgebot> <kimej> 우리 김두환 형님도 4딸라받고…읍읍!
<chijunsen> ㅠㅠ
<chijunsen> 잡스형님 스톡옵션 수익이 138억원...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그건 논외 읍읍
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-16
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 안녕하세요 ^^
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <draco> 외주개발자가 바보인듯. AS신청 기능 만들라고 시켰더니 팝업창에 값만 1,2,3,4 순서대로 입력하면 로그인없이 다른 회원 개인 정보 다 나오게 만들어놨네.
<chobo> 안녕하세요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
<chobo> 혹시 여기에 서버 엔지니어분 계시나요?
<chobo> dns 서버 구성할 때 zone 파일 책 안보고 구성 하는게 어렵네요...;;
<chobo> 리눅스 배포판 어떤거 쓰시나요?
<chobo> 저는 취업준비중이다 보니 centos;;
<autowiz_> 빠르게 대충 만들었군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<chobo> ???
<autowiz_> 그러다가 개인정보 가 훌러덩 털리는 경우도 있을거같습니다. 더 심하면 DB 까지 치고들어오고 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 아 초보님 안녕하세요
<chobo> 네
<autowiz_> 배포판은 사람마다 다를겁니다. 수세 좋아하는사람은 수세만 쓰고 레드헷 좋아하는사람은 레드헷만 쓰고
<autowiz_> 젠투도 있고 데비안도 있고 슬렉웨어는 좀 적긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<chobo> 국내는 압도적으로 레드헷이 많은 것 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 오래되기도 했고 몇년전까지 레드헷이 엔터프라이즈 시장을 석권 했었습니다.
<chobo> 그리고 zone 파일 만들때 xxx.com.db 파일 책 안보고 만드는게 좀 어렵네요. 반복 학습 해야 할 것 같아요.
<chobo> 나이 32살에 it 무경험, 리눅스 마스터2급으로 시스템엔지니어 신입이나 op 신입에 합격할 확률이 얼마나 될까요?
<chobo> 학력은 고졸
<autowiz_> 차근차근 하시면 됩니다. 한꺼번에 너무 많은걸 하게되는 경우에 좀 삽질이 너무 힘들게 느껴질 때가 있는데 가능하면 작은 부분으로 나눠서 하는것도 방법입니다.
<autowiz_> 저희 회사 오시면 됩니다.
<chobo> 말도 안되요.
<chobo> 일자리가 있어요!?
<autowiz_> 시스템 엔지니어로 잘 가르켜 드릴 수 있을거같습니다 .
<autowiz_> 대졸신입도 리눅스 명령어 거의 잘 모릅니다.
<chobo> 그렇긴 한데요.
<autowiz_> 초보님 혹시 지역이 어떻게 되시나요?
<chobo> 경기도 성남시 살고 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 땅값 비싼 분당쪽이군요 ㅎㅎ
<chobo> 땡!
<chobo> 중원구에 살고 있습니다.
<chobo> 저는 전형적인 흙수저 입니다.
<chobo> ㅠㅠ
<chobo> 저기 성남지방법원 쪽에 살고 있어요.
<autowiz_> 뭐 세상에 금수저가 얼마나 되겠습니까  그냥 열심히 사는거지요 ㅎㅎ
<chobo> ㅠㅠ
<chobo> 연봉 2000 써냈는데도 안뽑히네요. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 다시 삽질 얘기를 좀 하자면 , zone 파일 설정도 단계별로 많은 구간이 있습니다.
<chobo> 네
<autowiz_> 한번에 여러곳을 수정하거나 구축하면 어디가 잘됐고 어디가 잘못됐는지 찾기가 힘들수 있습니다.
<chobo> 그래서 저는 설정파일을 수정하거나 zone 파일 하나 만들때마다named-chconf 와 named-checkzone 명령어를 사용합니다.
<autowiz_> 그래서 시간이 좀 걸려도 한번에 하나씩 하면서 차근차근 가는게 초반에는 더 쉬울 수 있습니다.
<autowiz_> named-checkconf -z -t /chroot/named/    /etc/named.conf  이런식으로 하면
<autowiz_> zone 정보도 체크 하게 되더라구요.
<chobo> 헐!!!
<autowiz_> 옵션중에 -t 옵션은 나중에 따로 공부하시고 ㅎㅎ
<chobo> 책에서 그런거 안나왔어요...
<chobo> ㅠㅠ
<chobo> 정보 감사합니다.
<autowiz_> --help 랑 man named-checkconf 가 왕이지 말입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 초보님 혹시 쿼리 보이시나요?
<chobo> 무슨 쿼리요 sql 쿼리요?
<chobo> ;;
<autowiz_> irc 쿼리 메시지요 ㅎㅎ ( 1:1 메시지 같은 겁니다 )
<chobo> 네
<PCHarley> bind zone 파일이라면...SOA 영역하고 ttl 정도만 신경써주시면 크게 어려울건 없을겁니다.
<autowiz_> 제 메일 주소 보내드렸거든요 메일 한번 주세요 .
<autowiz_> 초보님 정도면 그래도 별생각없이 사는 4년제 졸업한 30 근처 한국남자들보다는 시스템 엔지니어되는데
<autowiz_> 더 적합하신거 같아요
<chobo> 그렇게 생각 해주셔서 감사합니다.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 이렇게 또 하나의 시스템 엔지니어 꿈나무가 무럭무럭 자라나는순요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 혼자서 공부하는것도 좋을 수 있는데 , 현업에서 배우는게 보통 속도도 빠르고 좋을때도 있습니다. 더 좋은건 경력도 쌓이고 돈도 벌고 그럴거같습니다.
<PotatoGim> 앗... 인력 채용의 장...
<PotatoGim> 이 기회를 틈타...
<PotatoGim> 리눅스 시스템 개발자를 모시고 있습니다...ㅜ C/C++과 리눅스 시스템에 대한 이해가 있으신 분이라면...ㅜ
<bridgebot> <kimej> C좋아하는 고졸미필(예정) 1800 구로등대 여기있네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> C 프로그래머 좀 귀하긴 합니다. 다만 얼른 군대는 갔다오셔야 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 병특은 있던사람만 하고 신규는 못받는상황이었던가?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 C프로그래머가 귀해요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 할줄아는게 C밖에 없어서 C하는건데…ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 특성화고 졸업 예정이시면 산업체 ㄱㄱ 하시죠
<autowiz_> 다들 자바랑 자바스크립트 php , asp 등등 웹언어쪽으로만 많이가고 C/C++ 은 좀 덜 하더라구요
<autowiz_> 병특 근무하고 있는 감자네 회사로 고고싱 하시는 방법도 ㅎㅎ
<PCHarley> 아무래도 웹컨텐츠 쪽이 시장이 크다보니 어쩔 수 없는 현상인듯하네요..
<autowiz_> C 가 다른 언어보다는 직접 처리하는게 좀 많긴 합니다. 변수 선언 사용 등등 부터 해서 저도 이미 그렇게만 쓰다보니까 다른언어에 적응을 잘 못하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 웹쪽이 시장이 크긴한데 공급이 너무 많아서 몸값이 떨어지는거 같기도 합니다. 뭐 물론 그와중에도 실력있는사람은 구하기도 힘들고 연봉도 높긴 할거 같습니다.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 군대는 빠질 수 있을때 빠지라고 배웠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PCHarley> 한국 IT 시장이 어찌보면 크기는 큰데 깊이가 없다보니 소위 말하는 전문가를 회사 입장에서는 찾기가 힘들고, 전문가 분들 입장에서는 갈 회사가 없는 기현상이 발생하는 거 같더군요...
<PCHarley> 아시는 SE분이 농담삼하 하시던 말이....SE의 미래는 밝다... 유입되는 인원이 없으니 일단은 불행해질 사람도 없으니까....
<bridgebot> <kimej>
<bridgebot> <kimej> 언제나 하는말이죠…ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 음... 제가 알기로는 저희 회사가 전문연 TO 밖에 없는 걸로 아는데 혹시나 싶어서 우선 문의는 해두었습니다..ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> PotatoGim 도 대학원 생인가?  kimej 님은 야간대학이나 학점은행제 다니시면서 회사를 다니시거나 하는 방법도 있습니다. 대학생이면 군대 연기가 가능하긴 하지요 . 다만 2년도 아니고 4년을 일이랑 병행하는게 쉽지는 않을겁니다.
<PotatoGim> 저는 졸업하고 올해 끝나죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 회사다니면서 30중후반에 대학원 다니는 사람은 많이 있거든요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 그런가요?
<autowiz_> 그런데 대학원 은 2년이니까 그래도 할만한데 4년 은 좀 길지요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아니면 안될것같으면 빠른시일내로 처리하는것도 방법이면 방법이라고…
<PotatoGim> 그렇죠...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 어쩌면 대학4년 대학원 2년 하면 6년 ..
<PotatoGim> 결정은 빠르면 빠를수록 좋습니다...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 2020년인가 들어가면 18개월로 단축된다는 소문이 있던것같기도 하네요
<autowiz_> 요즘은 군대가 2년도 아니고 1년반이라 많이 짧긴 합니다.
<autowiz_> 아 아직 딱 18개월은 아닌가 보네요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 들어가기로 정했으면 좀 그런것도 봐가면서 들어가야 할듯…
<bridgebot> <kimej> 점점 줄일거라고 하더라구요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 2주에 하루씩이랬나
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그래서 총 2020년에 18개월로 줄이는걸로
<autowiz_> 저는 병특 찾다가 군대를 늦게가서 , 차라리 빨리 갔다올껄 하는 생각을 하기도 했습니다.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 병특이 됐었으면 좋았을텐데 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 전문연구원 은 그래도 좀 여건이 좋다고 하는데 , 일반 병특은 자리도 적고 비리도 많고 사람도 막 대하고 그런곳도 많다고 하더라구요 . 뭐 직접 격거나 들은건 아니라 카더라 이긴 합니다만 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 어차피 대상자가 병특년수 채우면 토낄꺼라는걸 알고 막대하는건가….ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 역시 케바케겠죠 ㅎㅎ 그런 면에서 저희는 병특이 꿀 빠는 회...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그런식으로 말씀하시면 저같은 미필친구들이 밀려올텐ㄷ…
<PotatoGim> 아... 물론 꿀은 상대적인겁니다.
<PotatoGim> 누군가에겐 꿀이고... 누군가에겐 지옥이고...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 밑바닥인 저같은 하층민들은 개꿀빠는곳이네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저말은 PotatoGim 님 밑에 들어가면 죽어라 코딩 시킨다는 말이군요 ㅎㅎㅎ (코딩을 즐기는 사람에겐 꿀 이요 , 일하기 싫어하는 사람에겐 지옥 ㅎㅎㅎ )
<bridgebot> <kimej> 근데 군필보다 더 지옥인데가 있을까요
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 얼마든지...
<PotatoGim> 죽어라 코딩시키기에는 제가 그만한 캐파가 안나와서...ㅠ
<autowiz_> 군필도 나름 이런저런 생각을 하고 몸을 쓸 시간이 있긴 하지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 나쁘지 만은 않습니다 ㅎㅎ 6개월에서 1년정도면 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 1년 6개월이 나쁜거…
<autowiz_> 6개월은 국가에 봉사하는 걸로 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 국가에 봉사하다 사람죽을 일 있습니까…ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 군대 가기전엔 하도 운동을 안했었어 군대 가니까 막 아침마다 구보하는게 너무 좋더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 그거 학교에서도 조금(맛보기정도?)하는데
<bridgebot> <kimej> 진짜 매일같이 죽고싶던데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 안됩니다 벌써 그렇게 약한소리 하시면 안됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 운동은 딱 질색입니다…ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 차라리 3년 코딩노예 되고말지
<autowiz_> 물론 군대가 강압적이고 폐쇠적이고 그렇긴 해도 사회나오면 그보다 더 심한 스트레스도 많습니다.
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 회사생활 하다보면 그래도 아무 생각없이 뛰던 그시절이 좋았구나 할껍니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 돈만 많이주면 군대라도 다시 갈려고 할껍니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 물론 돈 안주면 절대로 두번가기 싫은곳이기도 하긴 하지요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<chobo> 전 이만 가보겠습니다.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 넵넵
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 비가 옵니다
<soyeomul> 낮에 잠을 잤더니 잠이 안옵니다
<soyeomul> 소를 키우니 소여물 주고나면 빈 시간에 잠을 잘 수 있어서 좋아요
<soyeomul> 볏짚작업 할때는 빡시게 바쁘고... 아따.. 저녁에 모하고 노나요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 사는게 빡세네요 서니님 소가 살이 쪄야 시장에 낼 수 있는데 소가 살이 찌는게 더디네요
<soyeomul> 그래서 새끼를 임신시켜서 시장에 내려고 해요
<soyeomul> 임신확정이 된 어미소는 시장에 내면 팔리더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 그렇군요
<soyeomul> 내일 일단 임신감정 해보고 확정되면 바로 시장으로!!!
<soyeomul> 그리고 잠이 안와서 데비안 버그 보고서 작성 요령이나 한글로 옮겨봐야것어요
<soyeomul> 이거 한글로 옮기는 작업 은근히 빡시더이다
<soyeomul> 해석하는거랑 한글로 옮기는거랑 완저이 차원이 다른
<soyeomul> 한글에 어울리는 표현이 없는 영어 표현이나 단어들은 참 난감하더라구요
<soyeomul> (영어)스팸 필터링 -> (한글)스팸 필터링
<soyeomul> 그냥 저렇게 번역해버렸어요
<soyeomul> 도저히 저걸 한글 표현이 떠오르질 않음...
<ircCloud^Seony> 스팸이라는 단어부터가 외국에서 왔으니 번역이 힘들긴 하죠
<soyeomul> 아훕스님 어서오십시오!
<soyeomul> 예 하여간 저 뭐 한줄이라도 한글로 더 옮기러 가볼께요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 이만 자러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 어 서니님 안녕히 주무세요~
<soyeomul> 다섯줄 하고나니 지치네요 잠시 휴식하고서;;;
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아니면 통조림 햄 선별로 번역하죠
<samahui_ws> 무작위성광고 선별작업 으로 변역은 어떠신지요
<samahui_ws> 전 이만 퇴근합니다 즐거운 하루 마무리 잘하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 카페24 일하시는 분들은 centos 아니면 다른 배포판은 아예 손도 댈줄 모르나보네요...
<autowiz_> 흐어 ~ 심각하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> php로 만들어진 간단한 웹사이트 하나 옮기는 건데, 우분투라서 못옮긴다고...
<Work^Seony> 옮겨도 기능이 100% 작동 안하니까, 그냥 centos로 재설치를 권유하는군요...
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 심지어, root로 ssh 접속 막아논 서버라서, 일반계정 아이디/패스워드 주고 sudo 쓰라고 했는데도, root로 접속이 안된다고 ssh 설정 초기화하라니...
<Work^Seony> 대체 sshd_config에 적힌 AllowUsers는 볼 줄 아는지 의심스럽네요...
<Work^Seony> 지금 나열한 것들은 사실 굉장히 기본적인 수준의 시스템 관리인데...
<autowiz_> 그냥 아무 생각없이 만들어진 메뉴얼 대로 타이핑만 한다는 얘기지요
<Work^Seony> 아 그런 건가요?
<autowiz_> 네~ 제가보기엔 자체메뉴얼좀 보고 더이상 공부는 안하는 사람인거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 신입을 뽑아서 키운다는 점에 대해서는 좋게 생각하지만, 그렇다고 오즈님 말씀대로 매뉴얼대로만 해서 안되면 마는 식은 뭐 그냥 전화상담원이랑 다를게 없어보이는군요..
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-17
<autowiz_> 꼭 centos 나 레드헷 쓰는사람들 중에 root 로 직접 로그인 해야만 한다고 생각하는 사람이 많은거 같긴도 합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 레드햇 계열 배포판들이 기본값으로 콘솔이랑 ssh 둘 다 루트 접속을 허용하죠?
<autowiz_> 그랬던거 같습니다. root-allow 같은거 안줘도 ssh 접속 했던거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 방화벽은 많이 막혀 있었던거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 최근 10여년 간은 우분투만 써왔던지라, 이제는 데비안 계열에서 기본적으로 루트 접속 막고 대신 sudo 사용하는 정책에 너무 익숙해져있네요...
<youngbin_> (Slack-IRC 연동 테스트)
<autowiz_> 겁나게 무지막지하게 바쁜 하루 입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음 우리회사도 사람 뽑는뎅
<drake_kr> 웹 하실분 연봉 2600이라고 합니다
<bridgebot> <leejaeho> 여기서 IRC 연동 되나?
<ircCloud^Seony> 연봉 2600이면 차떼고 포떼고 월 200도 안되는군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 어떻게보면, 웹만큼 배워야할 것도 많은 분야가 없는 것 같네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 하루가 멀다하고 새로운 뭔가가 등장하고 또 없어지고
<autowiz_> 좀 그렇긴 합니다. 생각보다. 예전부터 그랬지만 메인프로임이나 OS 코어 쪽이 진입 장벽이 좀 있어서 그렇지 오래가긴 합니다 . ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 웹은 밀리면 치킨집이니…
<autowiz_> 언제부터인지 모르겠는데 리눅스 렌카드에 secondary ip 설정이 가능하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 원래 eth:0 eth:1 이렇게 가능했었는데, 이거 말씀하시는 건가요?
<autowiz_> ifconfig -a 에서는 안보이고 ip addr show 를 써야만 보이더라구요
<autowiz_> 아닙니다 조금 다릅니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 참고로 ip a s 만 치셔도 똑같이 명령 실행합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> addr을 a로 줄여서 치실 수 있어요
<autowiz_> https://pastebin.com/1XLiGVYv
<autowiz_> 네트웍 장비에서는 저런기능 있긴했는데 리눅스에서는 처음이라서 순간 놀랬더랬습니다.
<drake_kr> 음.. 신입 2600인데.. 많은 편이 아니구나...
<ircCloud^Seony> lg 울트라와이드 34인치 지난달부터 쓰고있는데, 화면 분할이 생각처럼 마음대로 분할되는 기능이 아니었네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 딱 5:5로만...
<autowiz_> 모니터에서 해주는 기능이겠군요
<drake_kr> 회사에서 43인치.. 쓰고 있는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 네... 근데 이게 3440x1440이라서 반으로 나누면 1720이 되어버려서 좀 애매해요...
<drake_kr> 43인치 두개였으면 좋겠다는 생각이..
<bridgebot> <kimej> 픽스호크 슬랙 로고가 너무 인천공항 같네요…ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임이나 해야겠네요...
<bridgebot> <draco> 미세먼지 비상저감조치 한다고 또 폰이 울리고 난리였네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 매일 이러다 서울시 거덜나겠네 ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 비상저감조치 그건 뭐하는 건가요?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 미세먼지 농도가 나쁨 단계 정도 되면 서울시 대중교통 그날 하루 면제하는 거라네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 요금을요?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 네네
<ircCloud^Seony> 오... 좋은 거군요...
<autowiz_> 그런데 저는 자꾸 제 교통카드 요금이 올라가는거 같을까요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 나중에 마이너스 해주는걸까요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 교통 요금이 비싸긴 하죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 외출 한 번하면 만원은 나간다고 예상해야하는 거 같더라구요
<drake_kr> 뭐 한국은 교통비가 싸니까요.. (서울 안에서는)
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 지메일 라벨 하나 수정했더니.. 빡시네여 파여폭스에서 에라가
<soyeomul> 죄송합니다 --- 시스템에서 문제가 발생했습니다(#77936) 1초후에 재시도 ---
<soyeomul> 대략 이런 메시지가 뜨네요
<soyeomul> linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org 에서 오는 메일들을  ml-linux-kernel 라벨로 표시해주세요 라고 했더니... 대략 부하가 걸리네요
<soyeomul> 기다려야 하나요 아님 파여폭스 끄고 다시 로그인하까요
<soyeomul> 로그아웃하고 다시 로그인시도했는데.. 로그인이 좀 더딘데.. 이거 뭔가가 잘못된건가요
<soyeomul> 파여폭스 종료하고 크롬으로 재시도!
<soyeomul> 크롬으로 정리 완료했어요;
<autowiz_> 축하드립니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-18
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz_> 무한 재부팅 같은걸 영어로 검색할려면 어떤단어/문구 로 검색하는게 좋을까요?
<Work^Seony> 아마도 repeating reboot
<Work^Seony> stuck on reboot
<bridgebot> <kimej> No limit reboot은 ...
<Work^Seony> no limit reboot은 좀 말이 이상해요
<bridgebot> <draco> Infinite reboot 나 endless reboot loop 로 검색하면 될걸요
<autowiz_> 감사합니다~ ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_>  밤에 작업을 좀 해서 그런지 repeat 이 떠오르질 않았네요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그냥 해본말입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 무한이 직역하면 no limit니까
<Work^Seony> 그럴 때 쓰는 무한은 드라코님 말씀대로 infinite이 맞아요.  no limit은 무한이 아니라 제한이 없단 뜻이라서...
<bridgebot> <draco> 어벤저스 인피니티 워 = 복수자들 무한 전쟁 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 하아~ 급하게 작업하다가 디렉토리 하나 날려먹었네요 mv 하고 파일 대신 디렉토리가 와서 rm 하고 다시 mv 할려고 했는데
<autowiz_> 그 디렉토리는 이미 삭제 ㅜㅜ  아아악
<drake_kr> unlimited reboot
<drake_kr> 비트코인 결국 중국에 놀아난 셈이네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 블록체인이 중앙지배를 지양하는 방식이니...역으로 숫적 우위가 있는 쪽이 지배하게 되죠.
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 비트코인 같이 채굴로 검증하는(작업증명) 거는 특정 사람이 해시파워가 50% 넘으면 그사람이 좌지우지 하는게 가능하다 하더라구요
<autowiz_> 어디인지 기억은 안나는데 중국 어느 도시는 얼굴인식으로 결제도 하고 , 차량 신호기 카메라 등도 전부 도시두뇌 라는거 만들어서 거기서 처리하고 있다고 하더라구요.
<autowiz_> 좀 더 있어봐야 하겠지만 무슨 SF 만화에  나오는 도시를 막 마음데로 주무르는 AI 가 생각나네요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 문명같은 4X게임 하게 되면
<bridgebot> <draco> 자원, 인구, 신기술 세가지 짱먹으면 무적국가가 되죠. 중국보면 그런 느낌
<autowiz_> 인도도 인구가 많기는 정말 많지요 ㅎㅎ 세계적으로 IT 엔지니어중에 인도 사람이 많기도 하구요
<autowiz_> 다만 중국은 국민성이랄까 뭄쳐서 일하는걸 좋아하는거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 작게는 동내 골목에서 수십명 부터 더 많게는 뭐 국가적 차원으로 다가
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 갈아버릴 수 있는 공돌이의 숫자가 국가 경쟁력이 되는것 같습니다.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그 공돌이들이 애국심이 있어야죠…
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안그러면 미국으로…ㅌㅌ
<bridgebot> <draco> 마침 미국은 트럼프가 수입공돌이를 박해하려 하고 있죠 ㅋㅋㅋ 트럼프 하는 짓 보면 러시아 중국에서 만든 대통령 같아 보일때가...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그래도 한국 < 미국 이라는 인식이 남아있더라구요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 바늘구멍만한 문을 비집고 들어가려고 하는거 보면…
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 "수입공돌이" 입장에서 말씀드리자면 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 미국에서는 그래도 공돌이는 수입이든 국산이든 괜찮습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐가 됐든 잘 나가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 트럼프 정권 들어서서 영주권 스폰 받는 입장에서 엄청 걱정 많이 했는데, 잘 진행 중입니다.
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 무엇보다 축하할 이입니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그래픽카드 대란 또 일어났네요
<drake_kr> 컴터 업글 해야 되는데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<autowiz_> sh 에서는 터미널에서 명령어를 입력하는 도중에 ctrl+c 를 누르면 화면에 ^C 표시를 해주는데 bash 에서는 이걸 안해주니까
<autowiz_> 나중에 화면 스크롤해서 보다보면 엔터를 친건지 ctrl+c 를 누른건지 모를때가 있거든요 . 뭐 그렇게 중요한건 아닙니다만
<autowiz_> 그냥 구글에 찾으면 금방 나올까요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> stty echoctl 하니까 됩니다.  다시 코딩하러 고고싱
<autowiz_> ubuntu jdk 8 설치
<autowiz_> jdk 8개 쓰고 싶은데 패키지로 설치하는 방법 없을까요? ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 8개 -> 2개 ㅜㅜ  슬슬 제정신이 아닌거같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 두개 설치하시고 링크 바꿔가면서 실행하는 식으로 하면 되지않을까 상상만 해봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 압축파일 받아서 경로 수동으로 잡는건 아는데 , 수동으로 JAVA_HOME 잡는건 뭐 어떻게 해도 별수 없는 일인데
<autowiz_> 다운받고 풀고 하는게 좀 귀찮아서 apt 의 도움을 받을 수 있나 여쭤봤습니다. ㅎㅎ  apt 에서도 패키지 파일을 다운로드만 받을 수 도 있고 prefix 바꿔서 풀 수 도 긴한데  이방법은 버젼관리를 apt 가 해준다는거 말고는 압축파일 받아서 푸는거보다 더 복잡해져버려서 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마도 그런 이유로 젠투를 쓰는 걸 거에요
<autowiz_> 서니님이 쓰시는 젠투 말씀이시군요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 물론 저는 그런 이유로 젠투 쓰는 건 아닙니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 안쓰는 기능을 아예 빼버릴 수 있다는 점에서 제 성향이랑 좀 잘 맞는 거 같아서 쓰는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요 다들 저녁 드셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 전 이제 먹으러 갑니다~
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz_> 홀녀님 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-19
<bridgebot> <draco> 구글, 사내 리눅스PC 우분투→데비안 갈아탄다 http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20180119094703
<autowiz_> 데비안이 몸값이 올라가는건가요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 우분투에서 데비안이면 좀 생각해볼 여지가 있네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투에서 centos처럼 아예 다른 배포판도 아닌지라...
<ircCloud^Seony> 기사 자세히 보니까 데비안이 아니라 구글이 커스터마이징한 거네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 우준투
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투 마냥 자기네들이 직접 유지보수할 배포판...
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 똑똑..
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 커널 공부하고있는데 pnpbios라는 개념이 나와서 git 의 readme 도 찾아보고 했는데
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 무슨 개념인가요??
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-20
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> PNP는 plug and play의 약자입니다.
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> pnpbios는 BIOS 즉 main board에 사용되는 pnp device에 사용되는
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 일종의 interface 규칙 아닐까요?
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 옹.. 그렇군요..
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 감사합니다
<hooni> 똑똑똑, 안녕하세요...
<hooni> 가상화 스위치를 이용한 세대별 서비스를 위한 알뜰인터넷 서비스를 모색 중에 있습니다.
<hooni> KVM을 우분투 서버로 사용할 계획인데요..
<hooni> 제가 득해야 하는 라이센스에 관해 문의 드리고자 찾아 왔습니다..
<hooni> 또, 알뜰인터넷 사업 진행을 위한 양해각서 지원 가능여부도 여쭙고 싶습니다...
<autowiz_> 저도 잘 모르긴 하지만 라이센스 관련해서 답변해 주실분이 잘 없으실거같습니다. ㅜㅜ
<hooni> 네에, 메일을 이용해 문의 할께요...
<autowiz_> 저도 그냥 우분투 케노니컬 홈페이지 돌아다녀보고
<autowiz_> 외국 사례는 찾아보려 했는데 딱히 찾진 못했습니다 .
<hooni> 우분투 홈페이지에 있는 Ubuntu Advantage for servers는 서버당 비용이겠지요..?
<hooni> Unlimited Ubuntu KVM guest support, guest에 대한 지원 있는데요. Host는 지원하지 않나요..??
<hooni> 저기, 혹시 우분투 17.10 어제 업그레이드 하였는데요...
<hooni> 노트북은 괜찮은데요. 서버는 명령 입력 후 조금 기다려야 실행되는 증상이 있는데요.
<hooni> 이런 부분을 어떻게해야 개선할 수 있을까요..??
<autowiz_> 조금이 얼마정도 인가요?
<hooni> 1초 정도 기다리면 반응을 보여요..
<autowiz_> 원격상인가요? 직접 콘솔 상인가요?
<hooni> 직접 콘솔로 운영하는데 그래요..ㅜㅜ;;
<autowiz_> 혹시 화면 이 스크롤될때 그런건 아니신지요?
<autowiz_> 저도 프레임 버퍼쪽 문제인지 화면만 느리거든요 ls 같은 명령어도 한줄 씩 한줄씩 넘어갑니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 같은 증상이시라면 여러가지 방법이있는데 저는 /etc/default/grub 파일에서
<autowiz_> #GRUB_TERMINAL=console 이 줄 주석 없에고 update-grub 한다음 재부팅 하니 괜찮아 졌습니다.
<hooni> 저와는 다르네요.. 화면 출력은 잘됩니다. 프로그램을 실행하면 랙이 걸린거 같이 동작해요..
<autowiz_> ls 같이 간단한 프로그램도 그런가요?
<hooni> 아니요... 터미널 창을 뛰울 때 그래요..ㅜㅜ;;
<autowiz_> GUI 를 올리셨나보군요 으음... 터미널 뜨고난 다음에는 괜찮으신가요? 그래픽이 전체적으로 느리면
<hooni> gedit 나 터미널, 노틸러스 같은 프로그램을 실행할 때 1초씩 있다 떠요..
<autowiz_> X 설정에서 그래픽 드라이버를 바꿔보는걸 권해드립니다.
<autowiz_> 뜨고난 다음에는 또 잘 동작한다면 또 다른 이야기입니다만 ㅜㅜ
<hooni> 네에, 한번 해 볼께요...
<bridgebot> <youngbin> @hooni 님 커뮤니티 메일링으로 메일 주신걸 봤는데, 정부지원사업 양해각서는 다른 곳에 문의 하시는게 맞을 듯 합니다. 라이선수 관련해서 는 아시는 분들께서 답변 주실듯 하구요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 러이선수 —> 라이선스
<hooni> 다른 곳이라면 어디에 문의하는게 적당할까요..??
<hooni> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="intel_iommu=on" 이 문제인가 해서 quiet splash로 변경했는데 모르겠네요..
<hooni> 재부팅, 잠시만요..
<hooni> 그문제는 아니네요.. ㅜㅜ;;
<hooni> Radeon 480을 사용중인데요. 드라이버를 별도로 잡아 주어야 하나요..??
<hooni> 양해각서가 프로젝트 진행에 함께 한다는 의미가 아닌가요..??
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요;;;
<soyeomul> 구글 클라우드나 아마존 AWS 에 mailman 소프트웨어 설치 가능하나요..?
<soyeomul> 아님 mailman 설치를 해서 운용 가능한 클라우드 서비스 없나요?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> EC2 나 라이트세일 VM 하나 생성해서 메일멘 돌리면 되지 않을까요?
<soyeomul> 엇 회장님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아 옙... 25번 포트를 다 막아놓는다고 어데선가 봐서요.. 가능한가보네요
<soyeomul> 일단 답변 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 소여물 주러 갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 좋은 하루 되세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 양해각서라는게 걍 "이러이러게 합시다" 하는 그런 서류일 거에요.  법적인 구속력 같은 게 없거든요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런데, 메일 내용이 대외비 치고는 너무 오픈되어있는 곳으로 메일을 주셨더군요...
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 무슨 법인의 메일 주소로 생각하시고 주신건 아닐거라 생각합니다…
<ircCloud^Seony> 의외로 우리 모임이 일종의 캐노니컬 지사 정도로 생각하시는 분들이 종종 계시는 거 같더라구요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그냥 커뮤니티인데 다만 승인을 받은 커뮤니티라는 점...
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 네 그렇게 생각하고 많이들 컨택 주시더군요… 캐노니컬은 한국 지사가 없는데 말이죠…
<hooni> 팀원을 모집하고 싶은 생각도 있고해서요..
<hooni> 비밀로 해야할 이유도 없구요.. 전, 블로그에 제가 진행하는 내용을 모두 공개하고 있습니다..^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그렇군요... 제 생각엔 페북 우분투 모임에 글을 올리시는게 더 나을 거 같습니다.  메일 주신 그 이메일 주소는 운영진만 받아보는 메일 주소인데, 대부분의 운영진들이 이미 현역에서 실무 뛰시는 분들이거든요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 옛날에 강분도님이 실제로 정부사업 단계까지 간 걸로 알고있었는데 어쩌다보니 흐지부지 없어져서...
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 메일링 상에서도 교류가 가끔 있긴 한데 요즘은 거의 전체 공지용으로 사용합니다
<hooni> 강분도 회장님, 근황이 궁금한데요.. 어떻게 지내시나요..??
<ircCloud^Seony> 회장직에서 내려가신지 한 5년 된 거 같네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 연락 끊긴지 좀 됐어요
<hooni> 1Core, 2 Thread, 2Gbyte Memory, 130개의 게스트를 생성해야 할 경우 하드웨어 스펙은 어느 정도가 적당할까요..??
<ircCloud^Seony> 먼저 "적당함"에 기준을 정하셔야할 거 같은데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 쌩쌩 돌아가는걸 원하시는지, 그럭저럭, 아니면 좀 느려도 괜찮은 정도인지...
<hooni> 그럭저럭이 적당한 표현 같습니다..^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 그러시면... 저도 자료 본지 오래되서 정확하진 않은데요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 이론적으로는 램은 최대 5배, 씨퓨는 최대 2배까지 가상머신 구동이 가능한 걸로 알고있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 다시 말하자면, 64기가 램으로 최대 300기가 넘는 vRAM을 구동할 수 있는 걸로 알고있는데, 이게 몇 배인지 정확히는 모르겠네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에 오픈스택 업그레이드할 때 조사하던거라...
<hooni> 음, 감사합니다..
<ircCloud^Seony> 어쩌면 반대일 수도 있겠네요... 생각해보면 씨퓨는 idle일 때가 많지만 램은 실제 점유하고있는 최소한의 용량이 필요하니...
<hooni> 저기 CPU를 AMD 라이젠 스레드리퍼 1950X (서밋 릿지)	사용하려고 하는데요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 저거 데탑용 아닌가요?
<hooni> 제온과 보드 관점에서 KVM에 어떨까요..?
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 글쎄요... 시스템 어드민 입장에서 서버 장비에 데탑용 부품 끼워넣는건 생각조차 안해봤어요
<hooni> 네에... 데탑용, 워크스테이션이 적당할 것 같습니다..
<hooni> 제가, 제온을 써보고 느낀 점은 그렇게 좋지 않다에요...
<autowiz_> 단일 머신으로 돌리실건지 openstack 같은 클라우드 플렛폼으로 돌리실건지
<ircCloud^Seony> 좋지않다라는 건 어떤 부분에서 말씀하시는 건가요?
<hooni> 단일 머신 KVM으로 돌릴꺼에요..
<autowiz_> 생각하셔야 할거같습니다. 하긴 뭐 CPU 만 해도 답이없긴 한데 .
<autowiz_> 그냥 클라우드 처럼 막 이리저리 리소스 전달하고 이전하는건 포기하고 , 그냥 수동으로 픽스해서 KVM 올리는 방법이 있긴 할껍니다.
<hooni> 제가 데탑용으로 사용해서 그런걸지도 모르겠는데요.. iKVM 말고는 딱히 좋은 점을 못 찾겠어요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 서버 쪽에서 일하고 계신지 아닌지 제가 잘 몰라서 그렇습니다만, 보통 서버 쪽에서는 성능 때문에 제온을 쓰는게 아닐텐데요...
<autowiz_> 간단히 생각하면 데탑이 10~18 대 정도는 필요하겠네요 워크스테이션이나 서버를 쓰면 좀 적어질 수 는 있는데 금액은 또 다시 생각해봐야 하구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 관리하는 곳에서 kvm 130대 돌리는데,
<hooni> 제가 서버 쪽 지식이 부족해서요.. 왜 제온 CPU를 사용하는지 모르겠어요..
<hooni> 네에..??
<ircCloud^Seony> 씨퓨 사용률 보면 사실상 10% 넘는 일은 거의 없어요... 그래서 성능이 중요한 이슈는 아니죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 제온에 ecc램 붙여서 무조건 안정성으로 가는 거죠...  메일 주신거 보니까 정부 사업 계약 쪽으로 나가시려는거 아니에요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그냥 아파트 인터넷 업그레이드 사업이군요...
<hooni> 네에... 그렇습니다..
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 저는 잘 모르는 부분이니 조용히 있어야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<hooni> 근데, 자금이 없으니 정책 자금을 지원 받을려고 하려다 보니 상가지구가 됐네요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그래도 서니님이 서버는 젤 많이 만지실거에요 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz_: 저 혼자라서 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 제온이 좋은건 캐쉬메모리가 많다는거 정도지요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 서버 쪽 경험이 없으시면 제가 드릴 수 있는 말씀은, 하드웨어는 무조건 server-grade입니다.  그외에는 생각조차 하시면 안되요.
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz_: 에러검출/정정은요?
<autowiz_> 내부 인스트럭션 수준까지는 저도 모르겠고 .  신뢰성 이나 안정성 때문에 비싸도 서버를 사긴 합니다.
<autowiz_> ECC 는 메모리쪽에서만 , 메모리 컨트롤러가 CPU 안에 있는경우는 뭐 한세트로 묶어야 되긴 합니다만 ㅎㅎ
<hooni> 가격 때문에요... 동일 Core 갯수 에서 가격에 3배 차이 나요...ㅜㅜ;
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쵸... 괜히 돈 남아돌아서 redundant 구성하는게 아니죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 3배 차이나는건 이유가 있어서 나는 거에요
<autowiz_> 이게 가끔 몇분정도 죽어도 되는거면
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 하드웨어 쪽으로 잘 아는건 아니지만, 그래도 데탑용 씨퓨를 서버용으로 쓰실 생각 하시면 안됩니다...
<autowiz_> PC 로 클라우드 구성하는방법이 있긴한데 이게 배경지식이나 기술이 많이 필요해서 상당히 힘드실 수 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 좀 크리티컬 하다 싶으면 서버로 가더라도 생각하실게 많아지구요.
<autowiz_> 130 개면 아파트 한단지 전체 인가요?
<hooni> 한동이요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 어떻게 비유를 하면 좋을지 생각 중인데 딱히 어울리는 상황이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 기존 스위치를 대체 할려고 하시는거지요?
<hooni> 한동에 최대 130 가구세대가 있어요..
<hooni> 기존 스위치는 트래픽 전달하게 놓아 두고요...
<hooni> KVM을 이용해 게이트웨이를 해결해주는 거에요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 예를 들자면, 아파트에 전기를 공급하려면 굵은 산업용 전기 케이블 매설해서 공급해야하는데, 지금 전파사 가서 걍 멀티탭 몇 개 꽂아서 사업하시겠다는 얘기랑 비슷한 정도? ㅎㅎ
<hooni> PC방 가 보셨죠..??
<ircCloud^Seony> 씨퓨 뿐만 아니라 램도 ecc 꽂으셔야하구요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 심지어 파워서플라이도 redundant 구성하셔야해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 하드디스크도 하드웨어 raid 카드 달아서 무조건 미러링해야하고
<hooni> PC방에서 사용하는 pc들 1년 365일 돌아 갑니다.. 잘 돌아 갑니다...
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기에 ipmi 물려서 하드웨어 모니터링도 계속 해줘야하고...
<hooni> 근데, 그렇게 하고 싶은데요.. 돈이 문제에요...ㅜㅜ;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 말씀드리는건, 시스템 관리자 입장에서 서버를 운영할 때 그렇게 구입한다라는 걸 말씀드리는 거에요.  hooni님이 사업하시는 것이니 직접 고민하셔서 결정하시면 됩니다.  제 의견을 너무 받아들이진 마세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아직 저는 정확하게 어떤걸 하실려는건지 100% 이해를 하고 있지는 못했는데 , 만약 기존 인프라를 대체하실려는거면 기존인프라 구축 가격을 잘 생각해보셔야 할거같습니다.
<autowiz_> 가상 스위치가 하는 일은 어떤어떤 일 인가요?
<autowiz_> 아훕스님 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 master-failover 구성해서 master 죽었을 때 failover가 처리해주는 식으로 하면 괜찮겠죠...
<autowiz_> 아 저 최근에 pacemaker 로 failover 구성하는데 3~4일 삽질 죽어라 했습니다 ㅜㅜ
<hooni> 그렇죠.. 저도 그렇게 구성하려고 생각 중입니다...^^*
<autowiz_> 20대 초반에 APM 삽질한 이후 거의 최대의 삽질이었던거 같습니다
<hooni> 가상스위치는 가정의 게이트웨이를 처리해 주는 개념이에요..
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 아직도 pacemaker 안해봤어요...  딱 봐도 짜증나보여서 ㅎㅎ
<hooni> 지금은 IP-Time이 게이트웨이를 처리하고 있는데요.
<hooni> 그걸 가상화 스위치에서 처리해 주는 거죠..
<autowiz_> 집집마다 인터넷 공유기 같은게 들어가는데 그걸 대체 할려고 하시는거 같군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 가상화 스위치로 하시려는 이유가 딱히 있으신가요? 그냥 시스코 스위치 넣으면 훨씬 나아보이는데요...
<hooni> 그렇습니다..
<hooni> 어플리케이션을 못 올려요..
<autowiz_> 스위치보다는 공유기 소프트웨어를 집중화 해서 올리겠다는 거군요. 상위 스위치 및 백본은 그대로 두고
<hooni> 가령 홈페이지, VPN 등등이요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 그럼 각 가정에서 와이파이 같은건 어떻게 쓰게 되는 거에요?
<hooni> 와이파이는 기존의 것을 사용하면 되요..
<autowiz_> 하단 L2 스위치도 그냥 그 자리에서 자기 일을 하면 되고
<hooni> 그렇죠..
<ircCloud^Seony> 기존의 것이라면, 각 가정에서 쓰고있는 공유기 말씀이신가요?
<autowiz_> 다만 설정은 엄청나게 바뀌어야 하겠지요
<hooni> 네에...
<hooni> 현재는 IP 공유기능을 와이파이랑 함께 사용하고 있는데요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 그럼 double-nat이 되는게 아닌가 모르겠네요. 제가 맞게 이해했는지 모르겠지만...
<autowiz_> 각 가정에서 쓰는공유기는 허브로 대체 되거나 , 집에 LAN 포트가 여러개 이면 그마저도 없어도 될 수 도 있을거같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아... 허브처럼 쓰면 되는구나
<hooni> 그 공유 기능을 죽이시고 L2 포트에 연결하면 해결되요.. 그렇죠..
<ircCloud^Seony> dhcp만 끄면 되겠군요
<autowiz_> 이중으로 NAT 가 걸릴 수 도 있긴 하지만 , 그건 각 가정 사용자 선택이라고 봐도 좋을거같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 세대별로 vlan이 생성되는 건가요?
<autowiz_> 아마도 그래야 겠지요
<hooni> 엮씨, IT 하시는 분이라 이해가 빠르시네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 보안에 신경쓰셔야겠네요... 저 같으면 옆집 vlan에서 저희집 vlan에 패킷이 돌아다니는걸 보고싶지 않거든요...
<hooni> 네에, 세대별 VLAN을 생성하여 L2 에서 트래픽을 분리하는 거에요... 가상화 스위치 까지요..
<autowiz_> 그래서 PC 별로 10가정 정도씩 맡아서 KVM 올리고
<hooni> 아니요. 한가정 1 게스트로 할당할 계획이에요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 보안상 그게 나아보이네요
<hooni> 101호는 101번 VLAN, KVM은 101번 게스트
<autowiz_> 네 1가정 = 1 게스트 = 1 kvm = 1 가상 스위치 , 1PC = 약 10 가상스위치
<hooni> 그렇죠... 그게 제 사업의 핵심입니다..^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 통신속도가 관건이겠네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 기가빗 쓰는 집 많을텐데, 세대당 기가빗 랜카드 한 장씩 물릴 수도 없고...
<autowiz_> 죄송한데 전체 금액 얼마정도 보고 계시는가요?  돈이 목적이신지 그냥 기술이나 리눅스 사용이 목적이신지요 ?   공유기 130대 가격이면 많이 쳐도 1300 만원인데
<ircCloud^Seony> 오즈님 얘기에 덧붙여서, 이거 스위치만 해도 10g 여러대 물려야할텐데
<ircCloud^Seony> 스위치 가격만 수천만원 할텐데요
<autowiz_> 일반 스위치들이야 기존것들 잘 활용할 수 있지 않을까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그래서 정부 지원금을...
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz_: 제 얘기는,
<autowiz_> 저도 어릴때부터 서버라던가 사업같은거 보면 막 수천만원 수억 씩 해서 뭐저리 비싼가 했는데
<ircCloud^Seony> ISP에서 통신 라인이 나오면, 그걸 1-2 스위치로 몰아야하잖아요...
<autowiz_> 생각보다 돈이 많이 들어가긴 합니다 뭘 해도 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 아파트 지하게 백본 한대씩 있지 않을까요 이미 ?
<hooni> 그건 모르겠어요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그런 가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 으음 저도 아직 구성을 생각중에 있습니다 ㅜㅜ
<hooni> 있을것 같아요..
<autowiz_> 네트워크 인프라쪽은 기존껄 쓰거나
<autowiz_> 따로 구축하는걸로 하고 , 가정에 쓰는공유기 부분만 가상화 집중화 하실려는거 같아서요. 저도 처음에는
<hooni> KT의 경우에는 층간 단자 스위치를 달아서 전달하구요.. SK, LG의 경우에는 아파트 동 지하에서 올라가요..
<autowiz_> 네트웍 인프라 전체를 가상화 하실려는건줄 알고 깜짝 놀랬거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 제 생각인데, 이건 정부에서 지원을 받기보다는 아파트별로 계약을 해야하는 사항은 아닌가봐요?
<hooni> 공유기만 가상화 집중화 하는 개념이에요..
<autowiz_> 그냥 한곳만 시험적으로 해볼려는거 같은데요 제생각에는요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 세대별로 인터넷 요금 같은 건 어떻게 되는 거에요?
<hooni> 맞아요.. 시험적으로 진행해 보구, 전국 확산으로 가려구요..
<hooni> 현재는 25,000원 생각하고 있어요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 속도는 특정 속도를 한 동이 공유하는 식이구요?
<hooni> 아파트별로 계약하려고 하면 현재 3사가 차지하고 있어 힘들어요..
<hooni> 네에...
<ircCloud^Seony> 아하...
<ircCloud^Seony> 만약 어느 세대가, 저희집은 더 빠른 속도 쓰고싶은데요 그러면 어떡해요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이사가세요 하시나요? ㅋㅋ
<hooni> 속도는 최대 다운로드 500Mbps
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기서 채팅으로만 봤을 때 제가 이해한 건, 어쩌면 통신사는 싫어할 수도 있다는 생각이 들어요
<hooni> 그렇죠.. 통신사 시장을 비집고 들어가는 격이죠..
<ircCloud^Seony> 말씀하신대로 정부 지원 받아서 정부를 등에 업고 비집어야겠네요
<hooni> 않그러면 아파트에서 절 않만나 줍니다...ㅜㅜ;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇긴 하겠네요...
<hooni> 여기도 마찬가지 잖아요..
<hooni> ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기라뇨?
<autowiz_> 퍼포먼스, 트래픽, 보안 이 문제겠네요. 전부다 좀 윤곽이 잡혀봐야 알 수 있을것도 같구요
<hooni> 아, 양해 각서요...ㅜㅜ;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 양해각서... 근데 정부랑 MOU 체결하시려면 법인 내야하지 않나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 이런 말씀 드리긴 좀 그런데요,
<hooni> 그건 모르겠어요.. 전 창업 지원 사업 쪽을 생각하고 있어요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 오픈스택 운영해오고있는 사람 입장에서 vswitch, kvm 맘에 안들어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에 Daum Kakao 수석 엔지니어 만나서 얘기해봤을 때, 그쪽에서는 오픈스택 네트워킹 때문에 정말 어마어마한 수준으로 뜯어고쳤더라구요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 얘기는 되게 재밌게 듣긴했는데, 그걸 제가 하는 입장이었으면... ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 뭐 그냥 촌구석에서 서버 관리하는 정도로 만족하렵니다 ㅎㅎ
<hooni> 빌라도 들어갈 생각이라서요.. 전 높은 수준의 기술력을 요하면 골치아파서요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투 라이센스에 관련된 부분은, 우분투 로고나 우분투라는 이름에 관련된 것만 지우지 않으시면 별도의 라이센스는 필요없어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 캐노니컬 쪽에 기술지원을 받고싶으시면, 이건 제 기억으로는 서버당 월 $50인가 하는데, 기술지원이 그렇게 좋은 편은 아니었어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 서양애들 기술지원이 다 그렇지만...
<hooni> 한대 기술 지원 받아서 다른 서버에 적용하면 되겠네요...^^*
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 그 기술지원이라는게 한국에서 말하는 거랑 개념이 달라요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러니까, 우분투를 쓰다가 뭐가 잘 안되서, "이러이러한게 잘 안되니 어떻게 하면 되는가" 조언을 얻는 정도에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그것도 티켓 끊으면 뭐 거의 다음날 답변이 오거나 며칠 후에 오는 수준이라 더 그렇죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 외국애들 기술지원이라는게 다 저런 식이에요.  조언을 얻는 식...
<ircCloud^Seony> 이게 달라서 저도 처음에는 좀 애먹었었죠 ㅎㅎ
<hooni> Ubuntu Advantage for servers는 24시간 매일 가능하다고 하는데요.
<hooni> 아, 1,500 불이네요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에 사수였던 사람이 "기술지원은 니 문제를 해결해주는 애들이 아니다.  문제를 해결하도록 도움을 주는 애들이지" 라고 말했던게 기억나네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 근데 그러고보니 그양반 캐노니컬로 이직했네 참...
<hooni> 음, KVM 잘 하시는 분 연봉이 높겠죠..??
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  제가 대충 아는 것만 2억 할 걸요
<hooni> 아, 미치겠다..ㅜㅜ;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에 미란티스에 있었을 때 알려진 공식 연봉만 $150,000이었으니...
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 박사학위 있으니 걔는 저보다 그만큼 공부 많이 했으니 그렇게 버는건 당연하다고 생각해서... ㅎㅎ
<hooni> Ubuntu Advantage for servers가 저에겐 최선인거 같습니다...ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 우분투 그 라이센스 문서 보면 , 케노니컬 허락 없이 우분투나 우분투 마크를 가져다 쓰면 안되다 는거 같더라구요(제가 해석하기에는)
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그거야 당연하죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 다른 라이브러리나 그런 곳도 라이센스 항목이 비슷한게 참 많더라구요.
<autowiz_> 그럴때 맘대로 빼면 안된다는거랑 맘대로 쓰면 안된다가 해석이 좀 헛갈려서요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 즉, 우분투 로고나 우분투라는 트레이드마크만 제외하면, 우분투를 사용하는데에 있어서는 아무런 제약이 없단 얘기죠
<autowiz_> 우리 장비는 우분투 OS 기반입니다 라는 말은 긍정적인 의미로 좋은 OS 를 기반으로 만들었습니다 라고 쓸 수 도 있고
<ircCloud^Seony> 그나저나 구글이 사내 데탑운영체제로 우분투 포기하고 데비안으로 간다더라구요...
<autowiz_> 우리는 우분투 OS를 기반으로 만들었습니다   라는 문구를 꼭 표기 해야 한다 라고 필수 사항으로 해석할 수 도 있지 않나 싶어서요
<autowiz_> 네~ 저도 irc에 링크 올려주신분이 계셔서
<autowiz_> 봤습니다.
<autowiz_> 순간 저도 데비안으로 갈아탈까 고민을 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 점점 원본으로 회귀하는 건가요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 뭐 같은 케이스는 아닐 지 모라도
<autowiz_> 저는요즘 크롬 브라우저가 좀 싫어졌습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 무슨 브라우저 쓰세요?
<autowiz_> 처음 나왔을때 부터 해서 너무 좋았는데 말이지요. 요즘은 파폭 을 주로 씁니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 저도 예전에 같은 고민을 해서 이런저런 브라우저 써봤는데, 문제는 마땅한 대안이 없더라구요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 파폭도 한동안 써봤는데, 파폭은 개인적으로 문제가 너무 많았어요
<autowiz_> 파폭이 윈도우즈쪽에서는 엄청난 변화를 주고 있더라구요 , 다만 엄청나게 사소한 버그가 많은거같은 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네... 파폭이 사소한 버그가 엄청 많은 걸로 잘 알려져있는데, 문제는 그걸 못잡는다네요...
<autowiz_> 오페라 , vivaldi ,  Yandex 등등 저도 이것저것 써보는데
<autowiz_> 자꾸만 뭔가 기능을 추가하면서 느려지는 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 초심플 브라우저 만들기 프로젝트( 이미 있는지도 모르겠습니다만 ) 하나 만들어야 할까 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 심플 브라우저는 찾으면 몇 나와요.  근데 쓰시다보면 느끼게 됩니다. 불편해요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 크롬이 예전처럼 빠릿빠릿 해지면 참 좋을텐데요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 속도는 빠르지 않나요? 안정성에서 좀 문제가 있어서 그렇지...
<autowiz_> 어쩌면 제 PC 에 크롬이 느린건 제 잘못인가 하는생각도 듭니다 ㅎㅎ ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 왠지 그럴 거 같네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 안정성은 예전보다는 좀더 괜찮아진거 같습니다. 예전엔 30~40 개 열다보면 crash 나고 그랬는데 요즘은 crash 거의 안나거든요 저는 . 다만 메모리를 너무 먹긴 합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 크롬이란 브라우저의 컨셉 자체가 속도라서, 메모리 먹는 건 좀 그렇긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 30개씩 열진 않구요, 보통은 10개에서 15개를 유지하는 편이에요
<autowiz_> 뭐 영양가 없는 이야기 일 수 도 있는데 이번에   리눅스 HA 구성하면서 느낀게
<autowiz_> 수천만원짜리 상용 UNIX 이중화 솔루션이랑 거의 비슷하게 동작하더라구요 pacemaker 랑 corosync 랑 .
<autowiz_> 어찌보면 거기도 이걸 가져다가 만든거 같기도 하고
<Seony> 전 개인적으로 오픈스택에서 걔네 둘로도 제대로 안되는걸 너무 많이 겪어봐서 좀 그냥 그래요...
<autowiz_> web ui 도 있어서 나름 편한점도 있긴 합니다.  기회가 되면 구축 기 를 한번 쓸까도 생각중입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 써주시면 필히 정독하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오픈스택은 정말 어우 뭐 너무 복잡해 보이더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘은 더 복잡해서 저는 걍 포기했어요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 문제 생기면 기술지원 티켓 끊어서 명령어 적어달라고 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 편하긴 할거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 사수되는 사람도 요즘은 오픈스택 번거로워해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 알아야할게 너무 많은데 그걸 다 못따라가서 감당이 안되니까, 제가 예전에 그랬는데, "이제는 오픈스택이 짐이 되는 거 같다" 라고 했더니 자기도 그렇다더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 그렇다고 딱히 다른 대안이 있는 것도 아니고...
<autowiz_> 그런데 뭐 클라우드의 기반이 되는 플렛폼이다 보니 복잡한건 당연한거 같기도 하구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 글쵸...
<autowiz_> 클라우드라기보다 그냥 가상 머신 개념 나올때 vsphere 그냥 설치만 해서 살짝 써보면서 신기신기 했었는데. 지금은 그때랑은 비교도 안되게 복잡해 졌으니까요 ㅜㅜ  그냥 쓰기만 하면 그래도 편한데
<ircCloud^Seony> 빨리 A.I가 발전해서 에러나면 알아서 고쳐줬으면 좋겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 장애처리 하고 할려면 더 힘든건 맞는거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 사람이 장애의 원인이라고 판단할지도 모르겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 솔루션: 담당직원 짜르세요
<autowiz_> 사용자고 관리자고 싹 잡아 가두는식으로 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 한국은 오늘 토요일 아닌가요?
<autowiz_> 네 토요일 입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 왜 이 시간에 안놀고 채팅하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 일이 많아서 오늘도 일하는중이지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 설치 걸어놓고 잠시 짬이나서요 ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐... 일이 많으신 거였군요
<autowiz_> 내일도 나와야 할거같다는건 안비밀 입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ ( 재순님 흉내 내기)
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 저런...
<ircCloud^Seony> 오즈님 같은 분이 해외 나와야하는데....
<autowiz_> 다음주 일요일에 도쿄로 1주일정도 휴가예정이라 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 기술적으로 좀 말이 안되는 요구나 요청이 올때마다 답답해 미치겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럴 때 진짜 미치죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 뭐 윗사람이 그러니 전력으로 깔 수도 없고 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국은 좀 그렇죠...
<hooni> 다음에 뵙겠습니다... 수고하세요~~~
<autowiz_> 저녁식사 맛있게들 하세요~
<autowiz_> 네 수고하세요~
<jason_KR> 저두 아침부터 내일까지 근무중이다머. ㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco>  01월 20일 18시 초미세먼지 주의보 발령. 실외활동 자제/서울시
<drake_kr> 으허어허
<ahoops>  안녕하세요 오랜만에 인사드립니다 (__)
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-21
<jason_KR> a hoops: 날씨 좋쵸?
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 서니님
<autowiz_> 서니님 혹시 우분투 서버에서 랜카드 disconnected 상태일때도 ip 줄려면 어떻게 해야 하는지 아시나요? ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> netplan 이놈 때문인지 손으로 ifconfig 로 주기전까진 ip 가 풀려있네요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 글쎄요 그건 저도 안해봤네요... 일반적이지 않은 상황이라...
<autowiz_> 일단 apt install ifupdown 하니까 부팅할때는 disconnected 여도 올라오는데
<autowiz_> 좀더 봐야 겠습니다 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오 위즈님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 데비안 alioth 이사 준비중이랍니다..
<soyeomul> salsa 라 불리는 gitlab 으로 운영되는 곳으로 이사를 하는데.. gitlab 이 루비 기반이라
<soyeomul> 루비쪽 데비안 개발자들이 무쟈게 바쁘더라구요
<soyeomul> 2월 1일부터는 메일링을 멈추고 5월 까지 석달동안 이사를 한다네요
<soyeomul> 뉴스 https://wiki.debian.org/Alioth#News
<soyeomul> 이게 뭐 번역 하는 사람들에게 지장은 없는거 같더라구요
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주러 갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 좋은 하루 되세요~~~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-13
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-14
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 현조군 이야기 MBC 스트레이트 방금 봤습니다.
<soyeomul> 핵심은 IEEE가 쥐고 있더이다... 그곳에서 맘먹고 정밀 조사 들어가면,,,
<soyeomul> 현조군 예일대에서 짐싸야 할거 같더군요,,,
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 그나저나 아직도 qmail 쓰시는 분 계신가요
<foxmask> 어때요? => 현조군 이야기 MBC 스트레이트 방금 봤습니다.
<soyeomul> 음... 현조군의 IEEE 논문은 뭔가 미심쩍은 부분이 많은거 같았어요.
<foxmask> 나는 postfix를 사용한다
<foxmask> ok
<soyeomul> 아 접속이 끊겨서 다시 접속했습니다.
<soyeomul> 저도 postfix 를 쓰고 있습니다.
<soyeomul> 그런데 요즘 문득 문득 qmail 이 땡기더라구요
<foxmask> ^^
<soyeomul> 하지만 qmail.org 는 죽은거 같아요...
<soyeomul> qmail 의 인기가 옛날과 많이 달라서 슬프네요.
<soyeomul> 음 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 아 다시
<soyeomul> 모두 좋은 밤 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-15
<foxmask> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 아직 퇴근전인가요
<lexlove_> 넵
<soyeomul> 음~ 회사가 빡시네여
<lexlove_> 네. 많이 빡시네요.
<lexlove_> 어짜피 야근인생 8시에 갈거에요
<lexlove_> 그냥 퇴근시간이 8시라고 생각하기로 했답니다
<soyeomul> 저녁 식사는 회사에서 하시나요?
<soyeomul> 그래야 할거 같은데...
<lexlove_> 안줍니다
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 아...
<soyeomul> 그럼 렉스님 배고파서 어쩌나...
<lexlove_> 식빵 한조각, 과자 조금 먹었더니 속이 느끼해서 김치가 생각나요. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 음,,,
<soyeomul> 그럼 보통 퇴근후 집에가서 저녁 드시것네요
<soyeomul> 참고있다가...
<lexlove_> 그렇기도 하고 퇴근길에 사먹기도 해요
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> 영화 한장면 생각나는... 고잉홈
<soyeomul> 집으로 가는 길...
<soyeomul> 여긴 집과 회사(농장)이 걸어서 5분거리에 있어서요
<soyeomul> 배고프면 밥 수시로 먹고 그래요
<lexlove_> 오~ 좋네요
<soyeomul> 아 마따 제가 사장이자 직원이니...
<soyeomul> 하여간 렉스님 수고 많으세요;;;
<lexlove_> 얼마 안남았어요
<soyeomul> 음,, 7월 파이썬 들은게 기억나는데,,,
<soyeomul> 얼마안남았다는게 그게 그건가요?
<lexlove_> 퇴사까지 D-56 입니다
<soyeomul> 아 퇴사는 코앞이네여,,,
<soyeomul> D-56 일 저도 관련이 있어요
<soyeomul> 불스아이(수소) 출하됩니다.
<lexlove_> 네. 명절 지나면 회사에 말하려구요
<soyeomul> 31개월령
<lexlove_> 오~
<lexlove_> 그날은 2020.03.11. 입니다
<lexlove_> 출하날짜랑 비슷한가요?
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/blob/master/20170902_132122.jpg
<soyeomul> 예 불스아이도 3월 초순경에 출하됩니다.
<soyeomul> 사진에 쪼끄만 송아지가 벌써 어른이 되었어요~
<soyeomul> 불스아이 출하일정예약을 오늘 했어요,,,
<lexlove_> 송아지가 주인공이군요
<soyeomul> 예^^
<lexlove_> 전 큰녀석인줄 알았어요
<soyeomul> 큰소는 불스아이 엄마소
<lexlove_> 축사 바닥엔 뭐가 깔린거에요?
<soyeomul> 톱밥이어요
<lexlove_> 되게 좋어보이네요
<lexlove_> 아~
<soyeomul> ㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 허허
<soyeomul> 오 오 fmowl 님 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 저렇게 깔끔하게 관리하실려면 고생이 많겠네요.^^
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 깔끔이라니.. 부끄럽니에요
<soyeomul> 깔끔 이런거 보다,,, 솔직히 부채 갚느라 정신없어요
<lexlove_> 깔끔합니다.^^
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 군대에서 오랜만에 들러보네요
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 군입대 하셨나바요?
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 네
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 작년 1월에요
<soyeomul> 우와 그럼 지금쯤 일병이나 상병 달고 있겠네요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 공군이라 올 11월에 전역합니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 지금은 상병이죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 음~ 하여간 고생많으세요 fmowl님
<lexlove_> 멋진 공군이시군요
<soyeomul> 근데 확실히 요즘은 군인이 부럽다고들 많이 이야기하더이다,,,
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 공군이라 한 시름 놨습니다. ㅋㅋ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 그래도 육군이랑 4개월 정도 차이나서
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 전역의 날은 멀었습니다.
<soyeomul> ㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 요즘 군대랑 그때 군대랑 다르죠
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 예전엔 모르지만 요즘 군댄 늦게 갈 수록 이득이란 소리도 있을 정도로 많이 변하고 있죠 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> 그렇군요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 월급이 단계적으로 늘고 있고 변해가니깐요.
<soyeomul> 화이팅!
<soyeomul> 재대하면 먹고살 준비 다 갖추어서 나오면 좋을까요? 저도 헤깔리네요;;;
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 허허 저는 아직 어린애랑 같습니다. 부모님이 아직도 필요해요 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> fmowl님이 파이썬 잘 하시자나요,,, 제대하기전까지 파이썬 국내 최고수가 되어서 제대합니다 그럼 먹고 살 준비 끝.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 하긴 하는데 좋아하진 않아요
<soyeomul> 아...... 좋아하는게 따로 있나바요,,,
<lexlove_> 파이썬을 잘하신다니 부럽네요
<soyeomul> 예 렉스님 제가 이곳 대화방에서 가장 먼저 파이썬 코드를 접한곳이 fmowl님의 깃헙이었어요
<soyeomul> 아직도 fmowl님의 소스코드는 분석이 불가능,,, 클래스를 모르기에...
<lexlove_> 아. 그렇군요.^^
<soyeomul> 제가 클래스를 아직 모릅니다
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 어 제코드요?
<soyeomul> 예 오래전에 fmowl님의 깃헙 주소로 한번 가봤어요
<soyeomul> 그곳에 파이썬 코드가 있더라구요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 그리고 고수는 많아요 저는 어디 근방에서 노는 평균 언저리라 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 가본지 오래되어서 지금은 주소 잊어버렸어요
<soyeomul> 개인적으로 전 파이썬만 하나 확실히 알아도 먹고사는 문제 해결될거라는 확신이 있어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 파이썬 공부 열심히 하고 있어요 나름대로요~
<soyeomul> 아 전 그냥 농장 자료 정리하는데만 파이썬 활용합니다
<soyeomul> 이걸로 취직하는건 아니구요
<lexlove_> 저는 그냥 파이썬이 좋아요
<soyeomul> 오 렉스님의 한문장이 정말 머찌네염
<soyeomul> 공자선생께서 열심히 사는 사람도 좋아하는 사람을 이길 수 없다는데...
<soyeomul> 앞으로 렉스님 잘 부탁드립니다^^^
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 저도 그냥 좋아하는 경지까지 갔음 좋겠어요~
<lexlove_> 기다려보세요. 그 말이 사실인지 테스트해보겠습니다
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 찾았어요
<soyeomul> fmowl님 깃헙 구글에서 치니깐 나오네요
<soyeomul> https://github.com/fmowl10/othello-clone
<soyeomul> 저거를 제가 최초로 본 파이썬 코드엿어요
<soyeomul> 우분투 대화방에서 최초로 접한 파이썬 코드
<soyeomul> 클래스를 모르니 그냥... 멍만 한 30분간 때렸어요 지금도 그래요,,,
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 학교
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 과제 시달려서 대충 짠거라 더보기 힘든 거에요. 죄송합니다. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 파이썬 더 열심히 공부해서 저 코드를 이해하고 싶어지더라구요;;;
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 그거 글씨 쓴거로 비유하면 악필에 악필이에요 ㅋㅋ 요즘은 성능뿐만 아니라 보기도 좋아야 해요
<soyeomul> 요까지 하구요,,,
<soyeomul> 아직 전 잘 모르겠어요,,, 하여간 열심히해서 저 코드 이해하고프네요^^^
<soyeomul> 요까지 하고 저 이만 들어가볼께요,,,
<lexlove_> 들어가세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 들어가보세요. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 렉스님 그리고 fmowl님 모두다
<soyeomul> 존 밤요^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-16
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<Joy89> 안녕하세요. ubuntu 18.04를 wsl로 window에서 사용중입니다.
<Joy89> curl 명령어로 nvm을 설치했는데, 몇 가지 파일 누락이 일어납니다. Permission denied라고 뜨는데, curl로 복제된 파일/폴더는 모두 root/일반 사용자에게 read, write, execute 허용이 되는걸로 확인했습니다.
<Joy89> 권한 거부가 되는 이유를 혹시 아는 분 계시면 알려주시면 감사하겠습니다!
<Joy89> https://pastebin.com/J6HWGpQS
<Joy89> 에러 내용은 위의 url에 올려두었습니다.
<foxmask> Joy89: do you speak english ? If yes I can explain what I think  the reason is
<foxmask> Joy89: dahee 사용자로 nvm을 설치하려고 했습니까?
<Joy89> foxmask Hello. Thank you for your reply. No. I tried with root
<Joy89> foxmask I typed whoami it says 'root'
<foxmask> Joy89 root 사용자는 / home / dahee 폴더에 NVM을 설치할 권한이없는 것 같습니다
<foxmask> DAHEE 사용자로 NVM 설치 시도
<foxmask> Joy89 root@CHADH-B8E229의 root 사용자는 폴더 / home / dahee에 NVM을 설치할 수있는 권한이없는 것 같습니다 DAHEE 사용자로 NVM 설치 시도
<foxmask> I don't know how WSL works :( But I'll will do the install with "curl .... | sudo -u dahee bash"
<Joy89> foxmask Thank you for your reply. for /home/dahee folder, I tried with dahee, and the error occurs, I switched to root account to install the failed files but the result was same.
<foxmask> Joy89: ha
<foxmask> Joy89: maybe WSL does not allow the root user to install things
<Joy89> foxmask After deleting path variable from .bashrc and .profile in /home/dahee, I went to the root folder and execute the same ones. And got the same result. :(
<foxmask> Joy89: I think there is other way to install nvm ; dont you ?
<Joy89> @foxmask
<foxmask> Joy89: may be curl is not the right way to install it
<foxmask> on w10 / wsl
<foxmask> I check the nvm install
<Joy89> foxmask No, root has all right to install... Still figuring out the reason. I'll update here when I find out the problem.
<Joy89> foxmask which nvm install document did you check?
<foxmask> https://github.com/coreybutler/nvm-windows
<foxmask> Joy89: this should be helpful
<Joy89> foxmask ,Thank you. BTW I should use wsl as the project I'm working on requires WSL
<Joy89> foxmask Thank you for the help :)
<foxmask> you welcome
<foxmask> you're welcome
<foxmask> but as I could read nvm is not installable like we can do it on linux or macos
<joy65> foxmask Thank you. FYI. WSL support linux on window. So using nvm has to work on my computer. I'll update after I solve the problem. Thank you
<foxmask> joy65: ok ! good news :)
<foxmask> I knew that WSL give support of linux for windows but sometimes there is thing that are not supported natively
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-17
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> jason_KR: maybe some netsplit make you leave the network completly ?
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요? 어제는 부분=일시적으로 끊긴 것이 아니라 다른 어떤 문제가 있었던 것 같아요.
<jason_KR> ircCloud 의 트위터 공지에도 "미안하다"는 공지 글이 있었어요. ^^
<foxmask> jason_KR: right
<foxmask> "outage"
<jason_KR> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋ    그런 일이 있을 수도? ㅎ
<foxmask> jason_KR: 트위터도 사용합니까?
<jason_KR> 저는 않사용합니다. 안씁니다. ㅎ
<jason_KR> 과거의 계정도 잊었습니다. ㅠㅠ
<foxmask> ^^
<jason_KR> 우연의 일치"이겠지만, 약 10년만에 제 집에도 순간 정전이 있었습니다. 아주 드문 일이죠.
<foxmask> jason_KR: 트위터에는 재미있는 것이 없습니다. 모두가 항상 불평하거나 모욕한다. 피곤하다
<jason_KR> 풉 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 오늘 내 막내 여동생 파리로 출장 갔는데....(혼잣말 ㅋ)
<foxmask> jason_KR: what for ?
<jason_KR> 4 shopping ? Yeap. ㅎㅎㅎ 아마도 window shopping 일 겁니다
<foxmask> jason_KR: Paris is not France the country have many other place that are most beautiful than the grey ugly Paris
<foxmask> jason_KR: ok :)
<jason_KR> 예, 지난 번 (another places, NOT paris) 아름다운 사진 고맙게 잘 봤습니다.
<foxmask> Nice !
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 오늘은!
<soyeomul> 제가 드뎌
<soyeomul> 사천의 벽을 넘었습니다.
<lexlove_> 뭐가 사천인가요?
<soyeomul> 부채 1억8천만중에서 이제 3천9백만 만 남았어요.
<lexlove_> 오~
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 축하드려요
<soyeomul> 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 부지런히 해서 내년 이맘때쯤이면 부채 모두 갚고 짜장면 한그릇하는 모습 보여주고 싶네요
<soyeomul> 2017년 8월경에 1억8천을 빌렷어요 농협통해서요
<soyeomul> 2년 7개월동안 1억 4천을 갚았습니다
<soyeomul> 금리 3.35%
<lexlove_> 큰일 하셨네요.
<soyeomul> 하여간 열심히하겠습니다!
<soyeomul> 렉스님 감사요~!
<soyeomul> 퇴근 준비중이신가바요;;
<lexlove_> 내년에 짜장면 드시는 모습 기대하겠습니다
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 넵!
<foxmask> 내년에 왜 ?
<foxmask> ho
<soyeomul> foxmask: 안녕하세요
<foxmask> 새해는 1 월 25 일인데 ?   => lexlove_> 내년에 짜장면 드시는 모습 기대하겠습니다
<foxmask> soyeomul: 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 부채를 영어로 모라고 하나요?
<foxmask> soyeomul: you want to write this sentance in english ?
<soyeomul> i have debt 18,000,000 Won(KRW) from banking.
<foxmask> soyeomul: ok
<soyeomul> Today i did reduce that to 39,000,000 Won.
<foxmask> lexlove_: 짜장면은 새해의 요리법입니까?
<soyeomul> 음.....
<foxmask> soyeomul: ok
<soyeomul> 첫문장에 동그라미 하나 빠졌네요
<foxmask> ^^
<lexlove_> 죄송해요. 회의참석했어요.^^
<soyeomul> sorry i had typo: s/18,000,000/180,000,000/g
<foxmask> soyeomul: you meant 180.000.000 ?
<foxmask> ok
<soyeomul> foxmask: yes
<foxmask> soyeomul: it remains almost 140,000,000
<soyeomul> 음... 줄였다를 제가 표현을 거꾸로 한거 같아요
<soyeomul> 두번째 문장을 그냥 한국어로 표현할께요: "전 그 부채를 3900만원까지 줄였습니다"
<foxmask> soyeomul: 이 좋은 소식입니까?
<soyeomul> foxmask: 예 정말 기쁜 소식이어요 개인적으로요^^
<foxmask> soyeomul: 대단해 !
<soyeomul> "부채를 3900만원까지 줄였다" 이 문장을 영어로 어떻게 표현하나요?
<foxmask> soyeomul: hmm
<foxmask> "Debt reduction to 39 million won"
<foxmask> of may be "from" instead of "to"
<foxmask> oR may be "from" instead of "to"
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 두번째 문장을 폭스마스크님은 아직 이해를 거꾸로 하고 있습니다...
<soyeomul> 정확히 it remains almost 39 million won.
<foxmask> :)
<soyeomul> 아아아아아아아아아
<soyeomul> 처음부터 다시...
<foxmask> if you had 180,000,000 and you pay back 39,000,000 then we should say "Debt reduction from 39 million of wons"
<foxmask> this means it remains 141,000,00
<soyeomul> 아아앙
<foxmask> if you write "Debt reduction to 39 million won" that mean you already payed back 141,000,000
<soyeomul> 마지막 문장! 넵 저거에요
<soyeomul> pay back 141000000 <--- 이거에요
<foxmask> ok so your debt is now 39,000,000, isn't it ?
<soyeomul> 예 마자요^^^
<foxmask> great !
<pchero_work> 소여물님 안녕하세요. :)
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 영웅님 안녕하세요 새해복많이 받으세요!!!
<soyeomul> foxmask: 고마워요^^
<pchero_work> 어제 우연히 소여물님 깃랩 커밋을 봤습니다. 정말 대단하시더군요.. 어제 정말 많이 반성했습니다. ㅠ
<foxmask> soyeomul: you're welcome
<soyeomul> 엇... 제 커밋은 그저 빚 얼마 갚았다 이거 한문장씩... ㅠㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 그렇게 꾸준하게 하시는게 쉬운일이 아닐텐데.. 정말 대단하세요. :박수:
<soyeomul> 아... 그렇게 봐주시니 고맙습니다^^^
<soyeomul> 더 열심히 해서 부채 마저 다 갚고 짜장면 꼭 먹을께요!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> foxmask: 짜장면의 의미는 부채를 다 갚고나서 먹는 일종의 쫑파티 개념입니다.
<soyeomul> 아따 이제 이걸 영어로 우째 표현하는지... 막막하네요
<foxmask> soyeomul: ^^
<soyeomul> foxmask: 짜장면 is a food after liquidation of debt in my think.
<foxmask> soyeomul: ok
<foxmask> soyeomul: 짜장면의 요리 할 때 나는 결과에 결코 만족하지 않는다. 나는 접시에서 맛을 찾을 수 없습니다 :(
<soyeomul> 영 문장이 어슬프네여 알아서 정리해서 읽어주시어요 폭스마스크님
<soyeomul> 음... 폭스마스크님도 저 문장을 다시 구글 번역기로 돌리셨는지요.. ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 이렇게 해서 우분투 대화방은 저절로 개그 콘서트가 되어갑니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<foxmask> ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 짜장면이 부채 청산 후에 먹는 음식은 그저 그냥 제 개인적인 생각이었어요~
<foxmask> google cheat :P
<soyeomul> 어떤 문장을 계속 구글번역기로 번역을 해나가면 처음의 문장 뜻이 점점 산으로 갈 거 같아요
<soyeomul> 한국어 -> 영어 -> 한국어 -> 영어 -> 한국어
<soyeomul> 이런식으로 번역에 번역을 해나가면... 끝에는 첫 문장과 많이 동떨어진 결과가 나올거 같아요
<foxmask> I do korean -> french -> korean
<soyeomul> 아...
<foxmask> 11:15:28 <foxmask> google cheat :P => I meant "shit" not cheat :) (the 2 words have same sound)
<soyeomul> 아 넵;;;
<foxmask> there are a lot of sentance that are not well translated from french to korean so sometimes I can't answer in Korean
<soyeomul> 파이썬 좋아하시죠 폭스마스크님?
<foxmask> soyeomul: yes
<foxmask> soyeomul: I use it to code many thing
<foxmask> things*
<soyeomul> 그냥 개인적인 생각인데요 파이썬을 밑바닥까지 파고들면 C 언어와 만날 수 있을까요? 폭스마스크님?
<soyeomul> 영어로 답해도 괜찮아요 대략 알아들을께요
<foxmask> soyeomul: ok
<foxmask> so
<soyeomul> "C 언어" == "C language"
<foxmask> soyeomul: the C language is used to build the python language
<foxmask> soyeomul: when you write in python you don't care about C language
<foxmask> soyeomul: sometimes you can make program exchange each other in python <=> C
<foxmask> soyeomul but it's not the main use of python
<foxmask> soyeomul: python is a scientist programming language
<foxmask> it's simple
<soyeomul> 오 과학자를 위한 프로그래밍 언어?
<soyeomul> python is a scientist programming language <--  이거 한국어로 표현해주세요
<foxmask> soyeomul: at the beginning yes
<foxmask> but since then you can use python for everything
<foxmask> creating website
<foxmask> managing Raspery Pi
<foxmask> produce games
<foxmask> many differents domains
<foxmask> "파이썬은 과학적인 프로그래밍 언어입니다"
<soyeomul> "과학자를 위한 프로그래밍 언어" 이 표현 정말 맘에 들어요
<soyeomul> 와우!!!
<soyeomul> 과학적인...
<soyeomul> 좋아요
<soyeomul> 끝내주네요
<foxmask> :)
<soyeomul> 파이썬을 더 더더 좋아할 거 같아요
<foxmask> this is why python is stable ; scientists use/make programs that have to be robust
<soyeomul> 예 폭스마스크님, 파이썬 설명 감사합니다.
<soyeomul> 덕분에 파이썬에 계속 매진 할 수 있을거 같아요
<foxmask> :)
<foxmask> 아니여요
<soyeomul> 아니여요? 이건 무슨 뜻이죠?
<foxmask> 아니에요 (i meant)
<foxmask> (you are welcome)
<soyeomul> 음 제 물음은 갑자기 아니에요가 나온게 어떤 영문인지 궁금합니다.
<foxmask> ^^ 아니에요 = you are welcome ; when someone thank you
<soyeomul> 아......
<soyeomul> 아........................
<soyeomul> 그런거였군요....
<soyeomul> 예 폭스마스크님,,,
<soyeomul> 감사합니다^^^
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<foxmask> then I can reply
<foxmask> 아니에요 :)
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님과 이야길 하고 있으면 문장 문장마다 집중하게 만드네요;;;
<soyeomul> 덕분에 저도 같이 한국어를 다시 공부하는 느낌?
<foxmask> (I hope it's correct in korean)
<soyeomul> foxmask: thanks always^^^ indeed
<foxmask> soyeomul: ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 렉스님 퇴근준비하시나요?
<foxmask> soyeomul: I feel the same when I write in French with HerlloTalk
<foxmask> "6 <soyeomul> 폭스마스크님과 이야길 하고 있으면 문장 문장마다 집중하게 만드네요;;;"
<soyeomul> 예전에 본 영화 "붉은10월 - the hunter for red october"
<foxmask> yes but good movie
<soyeomul> 소련 해군과 미국 해군이 잠수함에서 만났을때 그 장면이 떠오릅니다.
<foxmask> 네 !!
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님과 대화를 할때 딱 그 장면이 연상됩니다,,, 상대방이 무슨 말을 할까,, 초긴장 상태
<soyeomul> 한쪽은 러시아어 한쪽은 영어 그래서 서로의 얼굴만 무끄러미 쳐다보는^^^
<foxmask> 그들은 서로에게 말하는 것을 두려워합니다
<soyeomul> 그 영화 아직도 기억나네요;;;
<pchero_work> 크림슨 타이드.. 맞나요?
<soyeomul> 아 넵 영웅님
<soyeomul> 그 크림슨 타이드 처럼 잠수함 영화였어요~
<foxmask> it's with Sean Connery as the Russian
<soyeomul> 예 마자요 숀코네리,,,
<foxmask> it was funny to see Sean Connery as Russian as he played James Bond :)
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ 마자요 숀코네리 제임스본드 007!
<soyeomul> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hunt_for_Red_October_(film) <-- 영웅님 제가 이야기한 그 영화여요 붉은10월
<soyeomul> 므 그리 중요한건 아니구요
<soyeomul> 아아아아아 이제 전 전자메일 확인하러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> cheers
<foxmask> 점심 시간이야 . 나중에 보자
<lexlove_> soyeomul: 사회복지사 모임에 왔어요. 통닭집입니다.^^
<soyeomul> 아아아앗
<soyeomul> lexlove_: 퇴근 하셨꾼요!
<soyeomul> 전자메일 확인하는중에 믄가 이맥스에서 알람이 번쩍번쩍 거리길래
<soyeomul> 봤더니 렉스님 메시지였네여
<soyeomul> 늦은 저녁 맛있게 드세요!
<lexlove_> 보스랑 같이 참야한거라 일의 연장같아요
<lexlove_> 이제 집에 갑니다
<soyeomul> 아.. 보스 보스...
<soyeomul> 넹
<soyeomul> 고잉홈~
<lexlove_> 힘드네요ㅔ
<soyeomul> 음~ 50여일 남았나요,,,
<soyeomul> 홧팅입니다요!
<lexlove_> 54일입니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 저도 불스아이 출하일정이 54일쯤 남았
<soyeomul> 네요
<soyeomul> 불스아이는 데비안 11 판이름이 그렇다고 하더이다
<soyeomul> 따라해봤어요
<lexlove_> 오
<soyeomul> 황소의 눈!
<soyeomul> 그 출하되는 소가 황소입니다
<soyeomul> 등급 조정을 위하야 불알을 까버린 황소...
<lexlove_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> 거세라는 말이 있는데....
<soyeomul> 마자요 거세...
<soyeomul> 이쪽에선 거세가 참 일상 단어인데.. 이걸 외부사람에게 말하면
<soyeomul> 오해하더이다...
<lexlove_> 전에 소 키우시는 분 자료로 몇개월에 거세를 해야 A등급이 많이 나오는지 정리해드린적이 있어요
<soyeomul> 오오오오오오옹
<soyeomul> 렉스님 우오오오오오
<soyeomul> 머찌네염
<lexlove_> 근데 몇개월이였는지 기억이 안나요
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 여기선 여기라 함은 대구/경북 한우조합
<lexlove_> 제가 한거라곤 몇년치 자료 정리해준 것이라서요
<soyeomul> 대략 8-10 개월령에 거세를 하는데...
<soyeomul> 몇년치......................
<soyeomul> 이야
<soyeomul> 고생하셨겠어요
<soyeomul> 사회복지사라는 직업이 참 빡센직업임을 조금 느끼고 있어요
<lexlove_> 그분이 엑셀자료로 가지고 계셨고 그걸 피벗테이블로 요약정리만 해드렸어뇨
<lexlove_> ㅠㅠ 이제 운전합니다. 집으로 고고
<soyeomul> 음... 피벗테이블 첨 듣는 용어입니다
<soyeomul> 아 넵
<soyeomul> 안능히 가세요~
<soyeomul> ㄲ벅
<lexlove_> 네
<soyeomul> 아 저도 이만 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<imsu> 늦었지만 새해 복 많이 받으십시오 ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-18
<Seony> bash로 어떤 명령어를 실행해서 결과값을 $VAR에 저장한 뒤 그 값을 echo $VAR >> textfile 했을 때, 해당 명령어가 다 끝날 때까지 기다렸다가 >> 하는 방법이 있나요?
<jason_KR> 해당 명령이  다 끝나야지 textfile 만들어지는 것 아녀요? 즉, 기다리 않아도 자동으로 그렇게 되는 것이잖아요?
<Seony> 순차적으로 실행하는 것이다보니, 실행 완료되기 전에 echo 명령어가 돌아가더라구요
<Seony> 그냥 명령어에다 대고 바로 >> 하니까 해결은 됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> ^^
<imsu> 자문자답 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 농장에서 폰으로 접속햇어요
<soyeomul> 글고보니 조용한 주말 토요일 이네여
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님 깃헙 봣어요
<soyeomul> 아따 완전히 업자네여 업자
<soyeomul> 전업으로 파이썬 프로그래밍 하시나바요
<soyeomul> 깃헙보고 놀랫네요
<soyeomul> 우분투 대화방애 이제 파이썬 초고수 세분으로 늘어나네요
<soyeomul> 이제 파니썬 궁금하면 대화방에 들어와야것어요
<soyeomul> 전  오늘 농장에서 쓰레기 태웟어요
<soyeomul> 저녁 6시부터 9시까지 아따 허리가 휘청거니네여
<soyeomul> 이제 고만 마무리 지을께요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-19
<tpzvxn> sudo apt-get install php 하면면 아파치 2 가 같이 설치되던데 php 만 설치할 수 있는 방법이 있나요?
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 조용한 일요일 저녁입니다
<soyeomul> 크롬OS 에다 너튜브 90년대 음악 룰라 날개잃은천사 재생시켜놓고 전 우분투에서 이맥스 키고 대화방 접속했어요~
<soyeomul> 노래 소리 들으며 채팅하는거 참 싱기하네요
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말요~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bundo> test  !!!
<Seony> 헐 분도님 왔다가셨네
